# Official Best In the World Wrestling Thread



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Woooohoooooo a new wrestling thread coming up on the eve of WWE's best PPV in a long time.  And yes that includes wrestlemania


*Mod Note: First Thread Is Here: *


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

lol?
random as shit.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

The old thread ends with a rock bottom to foley


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

Mick Foley just got pwned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally that segment ended with some dignity.  Thank you Rock.


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

THANK YOU BASED ROCKY


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

Arrive
Rock Bottom
Leave


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 14, 2011)

OK now that was awessoooome!! one of the best moments since like forever!


----------



## Sarun (Nov 14, 2011)

What timing!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, that was pretty much as bad as I expected.
1st page again.  Yay?  Or do we fail...that much more?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Arrive
> Rock Bottom
> Leave



LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2011)

>Waits for the glass to shatter


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

Foley gets a Rock Bottom and John is just standing there chuckling, all smiles.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, you can't say Vince is ignorant. Seems like he knew Boston wouldn't take kindly to John, so they had this promo systematically bury him


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Poor mick, he will have to kiss vince's ass again


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Well that was all of Rock for tonight. See ya on Sunday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Waits for the glass to shatter



Asking to much of WWE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

The all american american jobber jobber


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Asking to much of WWE.



Mein square can dream


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol, so we are getting Biff Tannen vs Beaker's cousin.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

TIME

IT'S TIME 

IT'S SWAGGIE TIME


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Makes me kinda sad.  Because Swagger is fucking better than this.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 14, 2011)

Great why start off with Michael Cole? Did the WWE want to drive everybody away in the first minute?

Thank God for Punk.

Every time Johnny Ace comes out I imagine him as Super Dave Osbourne. I think its the voice.

Mick Foley!

So WWE lost one psycho (Edge) and gained another (Cody Rhodes).

The crowd is totally shitting on this. Mostly because Cena well isn't heel Rock.

Rock Rock Bottoming Foley is like their way of saying hi.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Johnny ace really needs an entrance theme, what are they waiting for?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

The match was entertaining.  At least Swagger got some offensive moves in this match.  

Honestly, what use are the Bella's if they are not going to be wrestling in a Diva's match.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

i wanna see some twin magic, also to see them steal the title from eve, she doesn't deserve the shots she keeps getting.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone else wonder if wwe 12 sin cara botches as much as real life sin cara you know for that real life feel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2011)

Does Kelly Kelly appearing on another magazine cover mean she gets another title reign?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

DAT CAMARO


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Fox looks like the 80's exploded on her.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Does anyone else wonder if wwe 12 sin cara botches as much as real life sin cara you know for that real life feel



Botching Editor.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Botching Editor.



featuring carabotch technology


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is to the roll up pin what Teddy Long is to tag team matches, they just fucking fit


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Why does Natty, clearly the more talented of the two, keep getting stomped in matches? I don't like it.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Why does Natty, clearly the more talented of the two, keep getting stomped in matches? I don't like it.



it's sad, those two should be owning the three of them with ease. yet they keep getting booked as afraid of the three?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Would be cool if every character had a "move connecting" percentage and if so sin caras was like 7%


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Ceria said:


> it's sad, those two should be owning the three of them with ease. yet they keep getting booked as afraid of the three?



When I say "of the two" I actually meant of Beth and Natty. Natty's the one getting more matches, which I love. What I don't love is that she's getting her ass kicked so often. She's starting to look like a weak link.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Would be cool if every character had a "move connecting" percentage and if so sin caras was like 7%



I love this idea.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

1 more hour? 
My headache is killing me.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

Mark Henry shirt!


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Wigs are about to be split.


----------



## urca (Nov 14, 2011)

wow a new thread?:3
any streams?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

HAHA, I read Henry's shirt as "All Win Buffet"


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Team champion minority is too beast.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice shirt, Henry.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

urca said:


> wow a new thread?:3
> any streams?



Link removed

channel 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

That henry shirt would be so awesome in white suburbia.  Scary black man with rape face on the front.  All will suffer in the back.  White folks be running and hiding


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

OH EM GEEEEEEe

RAW GETS RAWCKED

>2 Hours in The Rock has only been on tv 3 times.


 its like Wrestlemania again.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

"That's why he's the WHC" -King

According to Jerry Lawler, in order to be a champion, you have to be extremely heavy.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

lol ABR "WHY?!?!?!?!?!?"


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Why does Natty, clearly the more talented of the two, keep getting stomped in matches? I don't like it.



Because she doesn't suck enough.

But seriously a sharpshooter turned into a roll up.  Really? REALLY

"Insert random miz video here"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Because she doesn't suck enough.
> 
> But seriously a sharpshooter turned into a roll up.  Really? REALLY
> 
> "Insert random miz video here"



If only guys had thought of that in the 90's bret and Owen never would have won a match


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Shirker said:


> "That's why he's the WHC" -King
> 
> According to Jerry Lawler, in order to be a champion, you have to be extremely heavy.



It is the World HEAVYWEIGHT Championship after all


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

ADR's nipples are so brown...


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> Team champion minority is too beast.


I chortled.


----------



## urca (Nov 14, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Link removed
> 
> channel 1



thanks dude :3


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

I booked myself to be pleased by this segment.



urca said:


> thanks dude :3



WWWYKI!


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Horrible boot & Jackknife, cmon Nash 



What was that song on that commercial with the jewelry?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

"Next time I come here, I will be champion."

Don't get my hopes up, Santino.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Jonah  
He should be funny 

Barrett's hair is reminding me of when Ziggles's hair get all fuzzy during a match.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

so, nash say anything worthwhile or just need/point lessly put himself over.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 14, 2011)

Where are the boricuas to help poor Hunico?!


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

No Diva's match?
Me gusta.


----------



## urca (Nov 14, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> No Diva's match?
> Me gusta.



whats a Diva?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2011)

Dies anyone else think the rock is turning into tan stone cold


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

There's a new GI Joe movie coming out, and further more The Rock is in it?


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Chills down my spine man.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

There is something just wrong hearing The Rock talking about twitter.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

Boots to Asses!
*clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> There is something just wrong hearing The Rock talking about twitter.



Agreed 

Loving everything else tho.


----------



## Zeroo (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't 'what' me!!....lol


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 14, 2011)

RAW GETS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock is so much bigger then he use to be, shits crazy.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock Bottom to Miz, AA to R-Truth, Rock Bottom to Cena.  I am calling it right now.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

"Cena bitch slaps Rock with his lady parts" shall trend.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

Well 1 out of 3 isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2011)

Darc said:


> Rock is so much bigger then he use to be, shits crazy.



Them Hollywood's trainer


----------



## Inugami (Nov 14, 2011)

So Brodus Clay gimmick is being postponed?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2011)

#iwannabe
#CenasLadyParts


....


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2011)

so the wwe ratings fall always in the 2nd portion of the program, and they decide to go with the cole challenge as opening? 

EDIT: "my twitter followers"

okay, im not watching this any more


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2011)

Gotta see the opening sometime later.  If only to see Punk hurt Cole.  Also JR called about ...an hour?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 15, 2011)

mow said:


> *so the wwe ratings fall always in the 2nd portion of the program, and they decide to go with the cole challenge as opening?*
> 
> EDIT: "my twitter followers"
> 
> okay, im not watching this any more




Well, it's best to get the filler out of the way, so they could save the main course(rock and cena) for the end. What, did you think the Cole challenge was gonna pop the ratings for the second hour? lol. Or maybe I misunderstood things.

No doubt in my mind, with Rocky and Cena gaining the upper hand on RAW tonight, Miz and Truth are definitly winning on sunday...at least I hope.


----------



## mow (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah you misunderstood it. I'm saying Cole segment is a retarded rating killer wherever you would place it. But to open up a major 3 hr show? That just sucked the momentum from the very get go. 

If ratings dip as the show progresses due to the reduced quality/lack of interest, logic implies it will tank faster with a moronic opener. Hell, I didn't even bother watching the rest of raw following it. 

What a gigantic waste of time. Open with the Rock (bloodyfuck, you said raw gets rocked, why not open with the dude!) or something else, not this shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2011)

It was a nice surprise to see Foley on RAW when i turned to it. Shame the rest of RAW wasn't as surprising.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2011)

Agree Foley was the best, I'm already  tired of The Rock, not his fault when your booking is only a rivalry with Cena and he isn't allowed to destroy someone in front of him with a mic.

Or well that how I feel, when other wrestlers appears he suddenly gets quiet, like come on what happened with all the passion he puts when he promo alone.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 15, 2011)

I still have problem to get the segment. Was Foley mocking Cena on porpuse or not? and why did Rock attack him?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I still have problem to get the segment. Was Foley mocking Cena on porpuse or not? and why did Rock attack him?



He was neutral to me bookingwise there was no way he had control over those people, he just exposed Cena who was embarrassed at himself.

Rock just pwned Foley there because he did the same thing to him and perhaps is resented.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2011)

Wooo Bourne is is unhappy.  Was this posted already?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wooo Bourne is is unhappy.  Was this posted already?



Never expected this from him, the dude was imo someone that would never complain because of his spot in WWE being the biggest current jobber ever, so I actually believe at what he complains... like come on Mason Ryan ? that shit can't be natural.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2011)

So according to TNA Impact spoilers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles in an iron man match at the next ppv.

Hell yeah.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I still have problem to get the segment. Was Foley mocking Cena on porpuse or not? and why did Rock attack him?



Perhaps the rock attacked him for thinking and repeatedly saying to the effect that cena was at the same level as the rock, and by doing the this is your life segment it sort of did imply that. 

I expected that raw would open with the rock as the last one he attended did. Instead they pull that late entry thing, they showed him arriving earlier but unlike mick he didn't go straight to the ring. 

Why hasn't someone retired michael cole, i'm sick of his shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wooo Bourne is is unhappy.  Was this posted already?



Everyone knows wellness is a sham anyway.  It was never about stopping drug taking or steroids but instead stopping them taking roids that the WWE isn't involved in.  Cena and Ryan (also HHH) can not be natural with their muscle mass.  Hell even look at vince when he wrestles.  Sorry but that isn't right, just doing weights and diet will not make you that big.

We all know that this is part of the bigger problem that is the "You need to look like a body builder to get over" the WWE has had for a long time.  Sure we can look at punk and edge but they are exceptions rather than the rule.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone knows wellness is a sham anyway.  It was never about stopping drug taking or steroids but instead stopping them taking roids that the WWE isn't involved in.  Cena and Ryan (also HHH) can not be natural with their muscle mass.  Hell even look at vince when he wrestles.  Sorry but that isn't right, just doing weights and diet will not make you that big.
> 
> We all know that this is part of the bigger problem that is the "You need to look like a body builder to get over" the WWE has had for a long time.  Sure we can look at punk and edge but they are exceptions rather than the rule.



Creatine man...


----------



## Totitos (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Zdh3JafOPAk[/YOUTUBE]

Dat hardcore montage.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2011)

Mason Ryan hung out after the show and signed a lot of autographs. He was apparently really nice with the fans. Several fans yelled, "What are you on?," to which Ryan replied, "Not steroids, man...Wheaties! I love cereal."


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEeCyIk6hBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Nov 15, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Mason Ryan hung out after the show and signed a lot of autographs. He was apparently really nice with the fans. Several fans yelled, "What are you on?," to which Ryan replied, "Not steroids, man...Wheaties! I love cereal."


Hahaha, that's a classy reply, I'll give him that.


Zabuza said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEeCyIk6hBY[/YOUTUBE]



We can't see him but he can't see the ropes


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2011)

Cena having a hard time controlling his retard strength.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 15, 2011)

I wish that these few times we see mick he would come out as either dude love or cactus jack, just for the lulz


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL even Cena can't sell Cena.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 15, 2011)

Even in his home town he gets shit pop


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2011)

What are you talking about? He gets huge reactions. They're just boos


----------



## Ceria (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirker said:


> What are you talking about? He gets huge reactions. They're just boos



commenting on how even his hometown hates him. 

It's time cena got a new theme too, that yabba douche thing is over.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 15, 2011)

I now it never gonna happen but if Cena turns heel Vince should make Cena Sr. his manager, his mic skills were amazing.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2011)

I know, right? He seemed so natural.
I feel like that would be kind of a bad idea, though, to have him be his manager. We don't need another Sheldon Benjamin thing. That thought of that gimmick still makes me cringe


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> commenting on how even his hometown hates him.
> 
> *It's time cena got a new theme too, that yabba douche thing is over*.




Im not too sure about that. Cena's theme song is pretty much synonomous with his character. Kinda like how it would borderline criminal if HBK changed his theme.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 16, 2011)

Agreed. Honestly, I wish more people would stop changing themes and stick to one.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2011)

So I just read the SD Spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Christian comes out wearing a neck brace, leg brace and crutches. He says he blames Teddy Long for allowing him to get hurt. He says he wants one more match regardless of what match it is. He tells WWE universe good riddance and leaves.


----------



## Vox (Nov 16, 2011)

How the fuck did this happen?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dude is a drug-fucked retard yet still pulls some major-league tail. Life sucks






> -- Former WWE star Kenny Dykstra worked a dark match at tonight's SmackDown taping in Bridgeport, Connecticut. He put over Justin Gabriel.



I was pretty high on Dykstra for a bit there so heres hoping. A character along the lines of The Brian Kendrick, I reckon he'd be able to pull it off.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 16, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Agreed. Honestly, I wish more people would stop changing themes and stick to one.



The rock's theme has been hacked and changed so many times i wish he still had the simpler theme he had back in the nation days, 

my disgust for cena wanted the change in his theme, but come to think of it, if he ever went heel, the theme would still fit. 

/likethati'lleverhappen

Vox, who is that chick? in any case i agree with you


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2011)

Not a new theme but would be cool if they try to do a remix and...oh well whatever it not gonna happen.


----------



## Darc (Nov 16, 2011)

Mason Ryan will win the US Title leaving Ziggler with nothing to do but reform the Spirit Squad with the returning Kenny Dykstra 



Vox said:


> How the fuck did this happen?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HARDY HARDY HARDY!

Doesn't look natural tho, maybe a paid shot?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

That's Matt's longtime girl Reba Sky or some such.  He tazed her on a vid with jeff for the lulz.  Shrug, haters hate on. I just want the guy to calm his dumbass down.  Hearing about the spoilers.....Xtian is a damn hero.  VKM is slowly realizing what he really has.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd still rather they stick with the same themes.

Just think back to that music Bret Hart had to use with WCW......


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2011)

Vox said:


> How the fuck did this happen?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That motherf-----!

Fuck this world is unfair.




Come at me hoes.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 16, 2011)

Why does that hack jomo deserve a us title shot? that's zack's match


----------



## Ae (Nov 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Why does that hack jomo deserve a us title shot? that's zack's match



Johnny Curtis is more entertaining than Ryder & Santino 



> Goldust, who currently works behind the scenes as a producer and trainer for WWE, has begun campaigning on Twitter for a match against his brother Cody Rhodes at WrestleMania XXVIII.
> 
> He states, “With your voices heard to @WWE, goldust vs cody at wm28…..ic title versus career. For the haters can hope i lose to cody and retire,
> teamgoldie can hope for an ass whoopin for the ages and new ic champ.”
> ...



What do you guys think?
--------------
4.0 rating for RAW


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2011)

that is my match.


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2011)

holy fuck this was brilliant.

EDIT: ad fuck yeah for Rhodes VS Rhodes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2011)

So I was on my standard sites and there was a link that appeared titled "Backstage news on Cena turning heel at Survivor Series". Now, I'm not sure if that's true, I clicked on it and it brought me to the front page but if it happens then I'll be shocked. Then again Cena turning heel is likely to happen at WM than SS. Both places work though if it does happen.

Also apparently there's a lot of talk backstage about Cody getting buff. I wonder which Diva is getting it first.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 17, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What do you guys think?
> --------------



Team goldie for the win


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2011)

mow said:


> holy fuck this was brilliant.





> if I start delving into my theory about how *the perverse humiliation of a crippled sexagenarian serves as a means for Vince to attain an erection*, I?ll just end up bumming myself out again by fixating on the mental imagery of him and HHH pinning Jim Ross to the ground and rape-dressing him into an undersized sailor costume



Choked on my cereal.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope Goldust wins.


----------



## Darc (Nov 17, 2011)

Cody should win, for obvious reasons. 



mow said:


> holy fuck this was brilliant.
> 
> EDIT: ad fuck yeah for Rhodes VS Rhodes.



This was an excellent read, good shit finding it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to that waste of sperm known as alex riley


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Does anyone know what happened to that waste of sperm known as alex riley



He's basically joined the Superstars crew for now.


Also, Jesse Neal has been released from TNA because he refused to go to OVW.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 17, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> He's basically joined the Superstars crew for now.
> 
> 
> Also, Jesse Neal has been released from TNA because he refused to go to OVW.



That jessie sturgenson or sorenson? i forget which one.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2011)

There goes TNA's tag team division. 

A bit late to tell that guy that you want to push him back. They should have had someone backstage (Al or one of the older talents) give him individualized help.

Moore himself is prob be out in a couple of months.

UFC got 8.8 million people to watch their show on FOX : /.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 17, 2011)

UFC is more popular than WWE and TNA combined...so it's not shocking or anything.


----------



## Ae (Nov 17, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> There goes TNA's tag team division.
> 
> A bit late to tell that guy that you want to push him back. They should have had someone backstage (Al or one of the older talents) give him individualized help.
> 
> ...



lolwut? 
UFC on Fox did a 3.1 rating & 5.7 million viewers.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2011)

> *Industry sources have confirmed that the UFC on FOX title bout between Cain Velasquez​ and new champ Junior Dos Santos​ peaked with 8.8 million viewers on the FOX network. *That makes the fight the most-watched MMA fight in U.S. television history.
> 
> Within three minutes of the bout's conclusion, the audience dwindled to 5.9 million viewers and overall, the event averaged 5.7 million viewers.





I said "got to watch." They simply tuned in; I didn't say that was their rating.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 17, 2011)

If I can be serious for a minute, with Survivor Series in MSG coming up in a few days I feel that this match is relevant. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NsDTdRRgjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Nov 18, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> There goes TNA's tag team division.
> 
> A bit late to tell that guy that you want to push him back. They should have had someone backstage (Al or one of the older talents) give him individualized help.
> 
> ...



I finally saw turning point last night. Strange that they add a female team mate to ink inc and then fuck it up by wanting to send jesse away. 

They broke up the dudleys, broke up beer money, inc ink is done fired matt so there's no chance of a hardy boys team. it's pretty sad. 

I do like the team of bubba and Steiner

"i'm one half of the greatest tag team champs in the world, NO I AM THE GREATEST, steiner, shut up and flex"  

I'm making a new rule, gail kim must only wrestle in a school girl outfit. 
dat double champion ass


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 18, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I finally saw turning point last night. Strange that they add a female team mate to ink inc and then fuck it up by wanting to send jesse away.
> 
> They broke up the dudleys, broke up beer money, inc ink is done fired matt so there's no chance of a hardy boys team. it's pretty sad.
> 
> ...



Meh just use her topless pics as your pc background while watching her matches


----------



## Darc (Nov 18, 2011)

Topless Gail Kim? PM needed at once!


----------



## mow (Nov 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> Topless Gail Kim? PM needed at once!



um.yeah.whatthisfellasaid.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2011)

New ZTLIS out.  I aint watching it til after work.


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2011)

WWE 12 gets a 9/10 from IGN.
I'll probably get it.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2011)

Eh, regardless of what they gave it, I've learned not to trust the internet's word for s--t, let alone IGN....

Still, I'm gonna pick it up as well. Haven't played a WWE game in about 2-3 years, so I'm due.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 18, 2011)

What the hell happened here?
[YOUTUBE]9HlaSuMpky8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like Mark Henry is a lil' butthurt.

EDIT: And lols @ The Big Show gettin' all melodramatic.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2011)

Is pill popper shawn and 2002 y2j in the game? they better be since they have literally everyone else.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 18, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Is pill popper shawn and 2002 y2j in the game? they better be since they have literally everyone else.



HBK I think is in it? or Will be downloadable perhaps...

No Y2J tho, also no bret hart 

Thankfully, someone will make them and put them up for everyone to download pretty fast, so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CdYF8EInHw[/YOUTUBE]
 Cody


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my Smackdown impressions

- Henry's whole deal with D-Bryan is an interesting side-story. I'd love to see Henry hold the belt until WM and then Bryan comes back and becomes the only man to beat him for it. It would be Bret Hart vs Yokozuna all over again. 
- Ziggler does the Fame-Ass-Er and then Michael Cole says "That'll make you famous"...well, better than saying "That'll make you more famous-er" or something cheesy. I guess he's taking the Gunn comments to heart. Good though. 
- Mason Ryan had a good night. After tossing Ziggler in the air like a graduation caps he goes on and wrestles Swagger in probably the best match he's had since he debuted. It wasn't amazing but he did well, crowd got behind him and he's finding himself in the ring. Good for him. Swag did good too. That music will have to change in the future though.  
- Big Show's always great. 
- Ted Dibiase winning another match, good. He's growing that facial hair out and he has the crowd on his side. I see him moving in for Cody's title next year sometime while Cody will move onto the main events. 
- AJ and Kaitlyn breaking up soon? Damn, well I didn't expect that coming. 
- Nothing about the main event took me by surprise. I will say that Cody's character is a mix of his previous ones now I suppose. Good idea.

Cody's responses were pretty funny in that video lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2011)

Kofi got decimated in that promo off.  Cody atleast was the least mean to Kofi.  "_WHO??"_


----------



## Darc (Nov 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CdYF8EInHw[/YOUTUBE]
> Cody



Godlike


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CdYF8EInHw[/YOUTUBE]
> Cody



                   .


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2011)

Ahahahahaha Matt Hardy failed rehab and is in jail.  Ahahahahaahahahahahahahhaaa


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 19, 2011)

I read about that Matt Hardy thing and honestly I'm not surprised. He's far from what he used to be. I'm sure even Scott Hall is shaking his head at this one.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> If I can be serious for a minute, with Survivor Series in MSG coming up in a few days I feel that this match is relevant.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NsDTdRRgjE[/YOUTUBE]



Hurricane with a chokeslam.
Man that was epic.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 19, 2011)

Predictions:

-Team Orton (survivors: Orton and Sheamus)
-John Morrison
-Beth Phoenix
-Alberto Del Rio
-Big Show (I like Mark Henry, but Big Show deserves at least another World Title)
-Miz and Truth


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2011)

This was the last time I've ever been hyped for a Survivor Series PPV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDOVOQBNwg[/YOUTUBE]
Probably the best Smackdown ending I can remember as well.


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Damn man, I totally forgot about that one. So beautifully timed. That leaping chair shot by Shane is one for the ages

EDIT: Undertake sliding the chair away with his leg seconds before Kurt drops Big show: NINJA 

EDIT: NO ONE oversells a stunner like The Rock :rofl


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 19, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Hurricane with a chokeslam.
> Man that was epic.



Yeah that one was pretty sweet, but few people have a better chokeslam than this person:


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2011)

mow said:


> ^ Damn man, I totally forgot about that one. So beautifully timed. That leaping chair shot by Shane is one for the ages
> 
> EDIT: Undertake sliding the chair away with his leg seconds before Kurt drops Big show: NINJA
> 
> EDIT: NO ONE oversells a stunner like The Rock :rofl



Those 2 minutes are just priceless.
Even that Crowd was just epic.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait.
Morgan & Crimson, tag champions? I'm watching again :33


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Predictions:
> 
> -Team Orton (survivors: Orton and Sheamus)
> -John Morrison
> ...



Going with this as well.:33


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> HBK I think is in it? or Will be downloadable perhaps...
> 
> No Y2J tho, also no bret hart
> 
> Thankfully, someone will make them and put them up for everyone to download pretty fast, so it doesn't matter much.



How do you NOT have Bret Hart and HBK in but all the jobbas are?

Also no Y2J again? The fuck?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

My Predictions:

The Rock throws the People's Elbow at John Cena after they win against Miz and Truth, even though I wanted Awesome Truth to win. They have to start building up John Cena and the Rock feud for Wrestlemania Main Event.

Mark Henry loses the title to Big Show and Daniel Bryan cashes in.

John Morrisson has to win. If he doesn't man I'll be so fucking mad.

Team Barret wins. Tired of Orton being a face.

CM Punk wins. The match of the night the only reason I'll be watching this PPV.

Eve wins too.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 20, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> How do you NOT have Bret Hart and HBK in but all the jobbas are?
> 
> Also no Y2J again? The fuck?



What do you mean by "no Y2J again"? He was in the last game if I remember and also in All Stars as DLC.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 20, 2011)

just realized kofi and orton are on the same team, hmmmm


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> My Predictions:
> 
> The Rock throws the People's Elbow at John Cena after they win against Miz and Truth, even though I wanted Awesome Truth to win. They have to start building up John Cena and the Rock feud for Wrestlemania Main Event.
> 
> ...


I like this, gonna roll with this, only change would be I think Cena could go heelish and betray Rock, SS is gonna see a lot of shit go down.


Grandia said:


> just realized kofi and orton are on the same team, hmmmm



So? Its not like WWE acknowledges past fueds anymore


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler, I don't know... He just will.
Beth Phoenix, who cares?
Team Orton, Mason Ryan is sole survivor.
Mark Henry, Henry won't pin Show but still win another way.
Alberto Del Rio, Punk will win at TLC.

The Miz and R-Truth, Cena will betray Rock(Vice Versa)
or but unlikely
Rock & Cena wins, but have a conflict at the end with something like "I'm reason we won" kind of thing & ego clashes and have their fall out.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Grandia; In b4 STUPID!

Since we are all doing predictions.  
TruMiz goes over, Cock (Cena/Rock) implode.
Somewhere....nash runs in for pointless camera time and paycheckery.  Hunter may show.
Team Orton wins because why give heels credibility
OTOH, Ziggler wins despite officially being bigger than the belt he carries.
Glamazon crush.  This will be a decent match, though.
Henry should win, but show WILL win.
Oh, Punk won't win.  

And I sigh because the tag titles aren't being defended...and nor is the IC title.  The filler will depress me.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure about the others matches, but for the Awesome Truth tag match I see Cena getting his ass handed to him the whole match, tagging in The Rock who comes in, takes out both Miz and Truth, and then starts pounding on one of them.  The other comes in and tries to attack him from behind but Cena intervenes and delivers an Attitude Adjustment.    The Rock gives a Rock Bottom to the one he was pounding on and wins the match.  Post match Cena raises The Rock's hand, showing him respect, and the Rock gives Cena a Rock Bottom.  I could also see it going to other way and Cena giving The Rock an AA if they are going to take it in that direction.




Agmaster said:


> TruMiz goes over, Cock (Cena/Rock) implode.



I prefer to call them The Rock 'n' Suck Connection.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking forward to SS tonight. If I find any good streams I'll be sure to post em here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

What did I just read, Jericho landed in NYC?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Apparently to wrap up a tour. Jericho is such a tease. 

He needs to get his ass back to WWE.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Grandia; In b4 STUPID!
> 
> Since we are all doing predictions.
> TruMiz goes over, Cock (Cena/Rock) implode.
> ...



That's why the IC title should be defended inside the survivor series match. If anyone pins Rhodes then they win the title, conversely for Ziggler also if anyone pins him they win the us title. You guys might not like that idea but it's definitely something i've never seen.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't wait for Survivor Series. Going to go to sleep then set my alarm for 1:00AM


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

I see Cody getting in a few feuds before his IC reign is over. I think he's about ready for the big time  but they need to milk him carrying the title for the a while. Until then he'll be getting in some feuds and will eventually lose the belt to someone coming up like maybe Dibiase or something. I see Cody moving on to win Money in the Bank at WM this year, cash it in at the end of next year and becomes champion over who I think will be champion then Daniel Bryan starting their feud. 

As for Survivor Series

- Beth Phoenix - I mean seriously? Eve ain't winning this. 

- Dolph Ziggler - JoMo is going to be getting boo'd and Ryder chanted this entire match, hopefully Ryder gets his shot after and takes over and wins the belt tonight but I don't know. 

- Team Orton - Team Barrett should win since they have more stars to be pushed but this is Team Orton. You have Orton and Sheamus on a team. You can't beat that. Along with that you have a mysteriously pushed Mason Ryan...yeah it's not looking good. I wish Team Barrett would win but I doubt it. 

Alberto Del Rio - Punk needs to win this but I don't think it'll be now. Del Rio will win because of some weird stunt and then Punk will get a rematch somehow at TLC and win then. I see this happen. If not then I can see Punk winning and Del Rio getting a rematch and still losing. Either way they're getting a rematch and Punk will win the rematch ending the year with him as champion.

Mark Henry - No man is taking Henry down now. The best shot we have is Undertaker or Daniel Bryan surprisingly at WM. If it's not either of them I do not see it happening. When Orton gets beat by Mark Herny twice you know there's some other force guiding it. The only things bigger than Orton on the totem pole for SD are Undertaker and the man who will eventually be a force in the far future, the ultimate underdog, Daniel Bryan. He's that star they're building up to take down these guys so it makes the most sense to me. 

Rock and Cena - I see them winning and then an aftermatch conflict. Then again there's a lot of rumors towards Cena finally turning heel this SS so...I pray this happens. If not the classic crap. Then again I could see one of them betraying the other and have Awesome Truth win thus having the feud start up and the Awesome Truth goes on to then get into a rivalry with Kofi and Bourne considering they feel they're the best tag team in the biz. Would make more sense. Too hard to call.


----------



## Sylar (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah the way they're building Bryan I just can't see any other way beyond him beating Henry at WM pulling off a huge underdog win for this thing to turn out.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> So? Its not like WWE acknowledges past fueds anymore



I think that's not what he meant. Kofi is teaming up with the guy who basically destroyed his main event push.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Best stream for my bros:

generic protonix online

 Miz n R Truth interview on now


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn I must spread reputation before giving it to my Bro Darc.  Damn you REp SPREAD!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you ready?
I am.
Gonna get some popcorn soon though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Alright let's watch this and do some commentary guys.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Ceria; That just further lowers title status.  They should both be having their own match


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Btw, I just made curry n rice for this shit.  Time to bake.  Dat jomo boy is getting his swag back.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Which link is best? Anyone getting a clear view without that stupid box popping up?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Go JoMo.
Time to be a champ.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Link 1 is normally the best to start with bro


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

I AM PERFECTOIN!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

anyone gotta link?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

"We want Ryder"

I agree.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

We want Ryder chants already


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Man, how awesome is that stage!?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol Ryder wants a title shot


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> anyone gotta link?



I posted it last page bro

generic protonix online


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Really awesome the Ryder chants though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome, working well so far. Better stream than the last ppv.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

*Boring*
*Dolph does a drop kick*
*Crowd shuts up*


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

I just heard the referee saying "I want Ryder".


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

So they're trying to turn Dolph Ziggler into the next Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

... Did Booker just own Cole? This is off to a good start.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

And the "We want Ryder" chants keep going.
Man this is just epic.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

ZIggler is the next Michaels attitude-wise, well sands the drugs lol. He's got the skills too. He's well beyond his belt. Zyder needs to get a shot, it's his time. 

And yeah this ppv is out to a good start.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Booker totally owned Cole.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> So they're trying to turn Dolph Ziggler into the next Shawn Michaels.



Dolph Ziggler already knows how to sell, so I wouldn't be surprised if that happened.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy-hell the whiplash on that DDT


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

OMFG Vikkie shut up for god's sake.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Dolph Ziggler already knows how to sell, so I wouldn't be surprised if that happened.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

i am cumming.  this is what i came to see


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

DAMN THAT ZIGGLER AND HIS SKILLS!!
FAME-ASS-ER!!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll be honest I haven't been watching, just doing other stuff while listening to it.

Ziggler won, called it :33


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

That'll make you famous!

EDIT: Then you missed what will probably be the best match of the night.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 20, 2011)

Morrison.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

JoMo loses once again. Oh god.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Good First Match so far


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol, good match, shame the crowd here are dicks but at least they aren't all silent.

Morrison isn't gonna re sign


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryder will get his title shot, I can feel it!


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

I would proly like Ziggler if he blew off Vicky.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh god. And now this.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece, you missed a good match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Ziggler just ate JoMo's lunch. 

RYDER


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

That sell!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Did you just see Ziggler selling Ryder ultimate?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Survivor Series score from me so far. 10/10


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

WOO!
WOO!
WOO!

YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Did you just see Ziggler selling Ryder ultimate?



I hate to repeat myself but...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryder's next to get the title. Ziggler will move onto the greater stage. Ryder gets the title at TLC.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Vox said:


> I hate to repeat myself but...



That wasn't selling...that was the power of Hulkamania running wild on that jabronie Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Vox said:


> I hate to repeat myself but...



That's awesome 
I think that Ziggler is the best seller atm in WWE.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Piss Break....so early?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm rooting for Eve in this one, only because maybe, just maybe it'll give Natty a shot to snatch the belt off her.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> *Boring*
> *Dolph does a drop kick*
> *Crowd shuts up*


They owned that crowd tonight from bell to zack's theme.  Ha!  Follow that indeed.  ME doesn't even need to be good.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyN5sAShqOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Alright, time to go make me a rum and coke then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh look, it's my cue to go get some food from the concession stand. 

Edit: Booker T just said "Hungry"...this shit is getting meta!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn if Ziggles's match was as great as you guys said it was I'm really disappointed in myself.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Woww Divas match this early.  Usually we have it before the main event lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh look, it's my cue to go get some food from the concession stand.



I'm coming along.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Shucky Ducky? TAKE A SHOT!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Eve Torres poppin it in the ring.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

Why did Micky leave? She was the new Trish Stratus


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Survivor Series score from me so far. 10/10


Haha, that'll change.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

... That spot was actually pretty good.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy Shit!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

SHUCKY SHUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

THE WORLD'S GREATEST GLAM SLAM LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

Ohno! Eve's beautiful breast!


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Not as good as their last match but great finish.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love to slam Eve like that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow....

Ok that made that entire match worth it. That Glamslam was AMAZING. Eve was also a tropper for taking an attack like that, damn, wild.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

WWE 12 looks like it has PS1 graphics.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

Did I just see Brock Lesnar in the WWE 12 game promo? Pre-ordering as we speak.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

David Otunga got awesome bow tie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn, Rock...lay off the roids.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah Brock's in it and also the Rock if you get it from Gamestop. IGN gave it a 9/10 too so I might pick it up as well.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

... Did they just censor the Rock for saying WWF?



Also LOL HE REFERENCED THE HAIR CUT


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Booker T commentating The Rock match.
This won't end well.

And I can already see Stone Cold showing up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

The crowd can't keep up with the sing-a-long. Fuckin' little Jimmys.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you like... Pie?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Hahahaha Crowd booing John Cena

This Crowd is just epic.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock: "Say everything twice!... Say everything twice."


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh that Cena heat. :rofl


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

stream just freezed. lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

I can bet this match will end 3 vs 1 handicap and still The Rock will kick ass.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Damn, Rock...lay off the roids.





Hollywood Magic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

LADY PARTS


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

oh god, he's singing....


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

why...is there singing here?  JUMP HIM!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol The Rock is singing. 
 :rofl


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

His promos are only make a little more sense than Savage high on coke.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Crowd is slowing the Rock down. PG era is shit tier.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Bring Stone Cold and this will be the PPV of the year.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

The Rock returning Mic skills to the WWE


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, lets do work Swagger!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh right, this IS survivor series. We need an elimination match. I legitimately forgot 
Well, let's get the show on.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Wade Barrett walking in with his M. Bison coat.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock is epic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Barrett coming out looking like a fuckin One Piece Admiral.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2011)

Great promo by The Rock.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Woaaaah!!!!


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

The pop Rhodes got was epic!


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

CODY IN KNEE PADS? YES


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Hunico looks like he belongs in Mexican America as the group's designated jobber.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 20, 2011)

KNEEPADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is wearing knee-pads now!!!!!
And a new white attire damn!!!

He's ready!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Darc said:


> CODY IN KNEE PADS? YES



NO! I WANT TO SEE HIS SEXY KNEES!


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Man, I dug Rhodes without the kneepads. A little different.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Kneepad Cody is the shittiest Cody.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

And the jobber music hits.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Mason Ryan isn't color coordinated with every other face. Fuck this guy.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody got the biggest pop out of 10 of them!?!? <3


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Dat dropkick


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Brutal Booker's skills are brutal.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Ziggles is out? Wow lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Orton burying a bright young talent? Shocking.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

It wouldnt be a sin cara match if he didnt BOTCH


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

... Sin Cara with a history of knee issues? Really Cole? Really?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

What the fuck is Kofi Kingston doing?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Jesus Christ Sin Cara botches and injures AGAIN!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Is Sin Cara really injured? Hmm...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Sin Cara must've botched another wellness test.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Botch Cara strikes again.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

lo0ooool wut?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

What a botch


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

What is this standing around?


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

_Sin Cara, FAIL_

- Cody Rhodes


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Trips sure knows how to pick em.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Is Sin Cara really injured? Hmm...



Looks legit enough.

or 

maybe they just wanted to be fair since Dolph was out so quickly due to double duty.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody Chant!! pek


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

lol Orton raising his hand for reassurance once he hears Cody chants .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Can Hunico change the outfit and pretend he is Sin Cara?
Just to help the faces


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Mason Ryan has passed more wellness tests than Evan Bourne.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Hunico selling?

Ziggler, A rival appears!


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

haha, did you see everyone talking for a while while sin cara was down? it's obvious he was meant to be a big part of this match, so they had to regroup.

Just fire him already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

DatCody


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Looks legit enough.
> 
> or
> 
> maybe they just wanted to be fair since Dolph was out so quickly due to double duty.



I hope he didn't really hurt himself but it did look legit. 

CODY RHODES!!! They are loving this guy and they should. I'm glad he took out Ryan.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

This crowd really loves Cody. I can't blame them, the kid is talented.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

HAHA RHODES IS OVER AS FUCK


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

>Thunderous Cody roars.

>First comment we hear is Booker sayin, "Dat man Kofi Kingston.."


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody chants again, everybody have a crush on that man :33 

There goes my prediction about Ryan being the sole survivor.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody's getting a lot more popular. I wouldn't be surprised to see him surpass Sheamus in popularity before the year's over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> >Thunderous Cody roars.
> 
> >First comment we hear is Booker sayin, "Dat man Kofi Kingston.."



Booker's a fuckin' racist.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

>Trying to advertise Sin Cara's twitter
>Ignore how 'botch' is trending


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

>Implying that Sin Cara doesn't already imply botch.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Booker T owning Cole all night so far


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Booker T - "I've never seen Shawn do the Boom Drop what are you talkin about?!"


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Aw man, I have a bad feeling that Swagger is gonna get eliminated after doing fuck all.

Damn you, Creative!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

>Hunico hitting the shittiest tope ever. Cole praises it as amazing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody got busted open again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Cody got busted open again.



His delicate and beautiful skin wasn't meant for this barbaric sport.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Sheamus DQ'd for being a badass.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Randy RKOing 4 people, the return of SS3 Orton.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

... That Broque kick. Swagger been taking selling lessons from Ziggles.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

inb4superOrton?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Orton about to overcome the odds


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Here comes Randy Boreton.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

It's just like Barrett's Survivor Series last year. Just replace Cena with Orton.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Orton no-selling all the damage from a 3 on 1 beatdown? 

Just another day at the office.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

And just as I say it the Barrett Barrage rolls on!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody will be the sole survivor!!

EDIT: Along with Barrett, damn.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

FUCKING A!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

I called it.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, PUSH THESE YOUNG GUYS, GOOD SHIT WWE


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIT BARRET WON! THIS IS THE BEST SURVIVOR SERIES EVER!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

I saw that Hunico RKO coming from 10000 miles away. Fuck your formula, Randy.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Wade Barret is cute with that close up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Randy's ass got sent to the wastelands. 

Edit: They already know Sin Cara has a ruptured patella tendon? Bullshit, Cole! Bullshit!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Barrett's set coming right up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Alberto del Rio being a fuckin' pimp.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Its a stipulation in Randys contract.  he requires a catch a flyer in a RKO stunt.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my god. Did WWE Just do what I think they did? As soon as Del Rio walks off.

Cole: Well I for one-

SUDDENLY COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kneepad Cody is the shittiest Cody.


Glad they won, but ultimately this.  Cody becomes generic is a huge swoop.  He ever loses the jacket, it's done.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Barrett just topped my fave five, yo.

Shucky shucky.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Ring inforcement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Hall of Pain incoming.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that even with this reinforcement, somebody's gonna get their ass imploded.

And it will be that ring if they dare attempt another superplex.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

If WWE 12 has ring implosion, I'm gonna buy that shitty game.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If WWE 12 has ring implosion, I'm gonna buy that shitty game.



Time to sign a WWE 13 petition for imploding rings? 

As well as the return of the weight system. I can't stand seeing lightweights performing powerbombs on the big show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Two strap singlet.

Big Show is totally in jobber mode tonight. 

Edit: I need to get myself a Hall of Pain shirt.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Think it will be good?  I hope so.  Don't get it, show.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn, it seems like E prepared for NY tonight. So far it's been pretty smark friendly.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Rhodes needs to grow his hair out and get a shaggy haircut to stand out more. Then again I wouldn't be surprised to see them make his kneepads part of his gimmick. Say he takes the pad off and just goes on some kneepad spree but I highly doubt that part. Either way it's good Barrett and Rhodes won. They needed to be pushed up on the bracket especially Rhodes. He's going to win Money in the Bank I can already tell. 

Big Show's leveled up it seems!! He's not using his power much he's actually wrestling Mark Henry.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Sexual Choco chants makes it good so far.  Pretty ok SS.  Still haven't topped opener.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Yawn. I'm going to play some MW3.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 20, 2011)

D'Lo Brown.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Dat giant Arm Drag


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Armdrag MAKES it OK.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Had to pause the stream to work on something lol. Sounds good tho.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

They chanted "Boring" wow lmfao.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Why does this match suck so much?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Dragging on makes it not.  I empathize with the crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

One of the few downsides to Marky Mark. Show has to carry the crap out of their matches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

All Mark Henry/Big Show matches should just consist of them destroying things.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Sheamus thing all over again wow....Big Show better get back in the damn ring. Not this crap all over again.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Booing the match continuing? Damn east coast crowds.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh c'mon, fans. First you're hard to please, now you're easy to impress. That didn't deserve a "Holy S--t" chant....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet Show Music.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

THE WORLD'S LARGEST ELBOW DROP.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

I will not shut the fuck up about this match simply because it gets better as it goes on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

That elbow shits on CM Punk's elbow.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

I give the elbow more for the risk than the look.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Should have done a Frogsplash.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

Motherfucking Big Show stealing HBK's superkick & elbow drop


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Now THAT deserves a "Holy S--t" chant!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

DQ, called it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Man....not this way.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

... DQ? Are you serious bro?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

How lame.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

ALL OF MY FUCKING WHY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

>Survive a 500 lbs flying elbowdrop

"Mark Henry took the easy way out!"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Mark Henry's won his matches legit until this one. Wow, I guess he's teetering in that bullshit heel crap.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Undertaker. Wait for it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Big chocolate just got knocked the fu


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2011)

lol, Daniel Bryan chants... The crowd's tired of these guys. Can't say I blame em though.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyone is chanting Daniel Bryan so shut up and let me enjoy this.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Vacation time for Mark Henry?


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Show is about to open up his own Hall of Pain -- first inductee Mark Henry.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Should have done a Frogsplash.



Do you want to see their guts all over the ring?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Big Show broke Henry's leg? He actually went through and did it?.....damn..I wonder where he belt will go now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Time for Daniel Bryan to run down to cash-in...






...and lose.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

And that, boys and girls.  Is the end of Mark Henry.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

lol that stretcher aint gonna hold henry


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Big Show: "You ain't gotta be scared!"


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan won't cash in


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Welp. Enjoy your vacation Henry.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

The Barrett Barrage is about to roll onto the World Heavyweight Championship!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Godot said:


> lol that stretcher aint gonna hold henry



It's reinforced.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Mark Henry is made of adamantium. His bones won't break that easily.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Mark Henry has the best rage dialogue. Hands down.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

How the hell did they know he was going to say shit?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Leave me alone.
You pullin' on it.
Stop.

Mark Henry's new catchphrases


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

"Mark Henry is injured so Royal Rumble for title".

Bet that for next Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

That EMT wants to be put in the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL WINNING!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Barrett is Winning.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Did Barrett Just...

WINNING! *WINNING!*


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Pidgeons?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Pigeons don't talk, mothafucka.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

R-Truth is fucking golden.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> How the hell did they know he was going to say shit?



Dat 5 second delay?

------------------------

I bet Truth ate those pigeons afterwords.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

ROFL This got to be the best promotion ever.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

R-Truth vs Pigeons at wrestlemania.

MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Leave me alone.
> You pullin' on it.
> Stop.
> 
> Mark Henry's new catchphrases



You forgot 
"Imma punch you in yo face!"


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Weekend Soldiers.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

That man from the National Guard is not pleased.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> How the hell did they know he was going to say shit?



The actual broadcast is delayed by about 5 seconds. Gives them a quick chance to censor out what they want.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You forgot
> "Imma punch you in yo face!"



At wrestlemania

WMD vs PUNCH YO FACE. Fisticuffs of the giants.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> R-Truth vs Pigeons at wrestlemania.
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN.



Hmm... new sig idea...?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

YES YES YES
Match of the night is here.

CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Mm, that Bentley is fucking sweet.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Rented Cars are all sweet.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

I honestly haven't a clue how this one might play out. Hm, well Rio's been on a roll, so I guess I'm expecting him to take it. Like always, though, I'm rooting for the home team: CM Punk.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Vox said:


> Mm, that Bentley is fucking sweet.



Yeah.
I love me some Bentley.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

CM Punk ring announcer loooooooooool!!!! OMFG

Howard FINKEL!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. THE FINK IS BACK! THE FINK!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Punk is a clever boy.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

the FINK!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

THE FINK!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Booker T - "I couldn't wait until this man said my name when I first got here!!"


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Based Fink. The only man big enough to call out Punk. Let's do this


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Fink love him some Punk I see.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio. Game over.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's safe to say CM Punk has cemented his future hall of famer status.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Punk is winning. 

Grant entrance with amazing announcer. 
Hoodie. 
Fans. 

He's got this.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

New York love some Punk too I see :33


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuck the match give him the title already.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Punk is winning.



Just like Wade Barrett.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Fuck the match give him the title already.



I paid to see a screaming mexican in an anaconda vice and god dammit I will get a screaming mexican in an anaconda vice.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Just like Wade Barrett.



OMFG!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Just like Wade Barrett.



Rep wave incoming my friend.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Just like Wade Barrett.



OMFG Why can't I rep you. WWHYYYY!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Just like Wade Barrett.



 

Ok that's funny lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Nasty Backbreaker.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

#DEMCHOPSANDKICKS


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Alberto using Y2J moves I see...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Thought he got it for a second lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

If Alberto does a Lion Sault I'll cheer a bit for him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Alberto using Y2J moves I see...



Didn't Carlito use it before him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

No elbows for you, Punk. That's Big Show's move now.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Another long count.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

I think the crowd wants Punk to snap into a Slim Jim.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought he was going to do a Super Kick


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Randy Savage chants, Vince must be raging backstage


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

ACCIDENTALLY CLOSED MY TAB PLEASE PROVIDE LINK

WHY AM I WRITING IN CAPS


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL Alberto almost pulled CM Punk shorts.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

SCREAMING MEXICAN IN THE ANACONDA VICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
OUR NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

THE AGE OF CM PUNK.

HAS.

*BEGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!*


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHA TAKE THAT CULT OF ILLEGAL ALIEN


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

ANACONDA ANACODA FUCK YEAH CM PUNK!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Bullshit, Phil Brooks tapped.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

CM PUNK  CM PUNK CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

SCREAMING MEXICANS IN ANACONDA VICES?

*MONEY WELL SPENT.*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

YYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS!!!! CM PUNK TAKES IT!

Welp, time for the fans to turn on him now.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is hoping Punk brings in a new/different belt design.  That faux spinner is getting old.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Dat Punk Ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2011)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> LOL Alberto almost pulled CM Punk shorts.



I noticed that too


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

this PPV is golden quality.

And still little jimmys match next.

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Bare ass and all.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm actually going to rate this a PPV with a solid 8/10 before the last match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't wait until Kevin Nash wins the title from him.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Austin promo? Right when the rock has a ppv match?

This is a sign people.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

STONE COLD DVD SET 

ALL MY MONEY


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

NO LINK   .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Fuck we even  had Steve Austin in this PPV even though in a commercial.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> NO LINK   .



generic protonix online
---------------

Kinda looking forward to seeig Rock in a match again. Hope he's loosened up.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

This ....is going to make or break the ppv.  But before we end...I just wanna say, I enjoyed this PPV.  Worst part was bs/henry.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Punk WWE Champ 

Austin DVD 



President Goobang said:


> NO LINK   .



generic protonix online


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't wait until Kevin Nash wins the title from him.



Kevin has bulls-eyes on his quads


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

What does John Cena says when he hides his sorry ass under the ring after The Rock beats the hell out of him?

"You can't see me."


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> This ....is going to make or break the ppv.  But before we end...I just wanna say, I enjoyed this PPV.  Worst part was bs/henry.



 .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

"Never before, never again"

...until we get a rematch tomorrow on RAW.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Turn your speaker down, you about to hear one hell of a pop.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't been watching wwe that recently, but... why is Miz wearing Edge's coat?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

The roof is about to explode in 3...2...1...

EDIT: Holy shit all those boos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

>YFW Cena got a pop.

This crowd is full of bitches.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

Almost Chicago-level heat with the odd pops from kids


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> The roof is about to explode in 3...2...1...




As soon as I saw the 1 Cenas Music started playing.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome Truth. This entrance is greatest


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

This crowd absolutely LOATHES Cena.

 So much hate.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Cena 



Godot said:


> I haven't been watching wwe that recently, but... why is Miz wearing Edge's coat?



He wears that to each PPV, its his thing.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Respect Cena for that reaction to the loud hate.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> This crowd absolutely LOATHES Cena.
> 
> So much hate.



Rise above Hate.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Cover your ears!


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

Jesus Rocky is looking huge.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

>Rock Music

MY FUCKING SPEAKERS JUST EXPLODED.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine exploded too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

The Rock should've did the Hollywood Rock entrance with the helicopter.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Not going to lie just marked the fucked out.  Electrifying!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

I fucking love WWE.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Seeing The Rock in tights


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena is wearing camouflage shorts instead of jorts.

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Miz being a Rock fan must be freaking the fuck out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

30 seconds in and the Rock is already the best worker in the company.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, so much for Rocky getting rusty 
Looks lke this'll be a good match after all


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

lol john is mad.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

The Rock is that much better.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!! BEST FEELING EVER!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

John Cena knows he will be fodder tonight so he brought his special shorts in an attempt to draw some attention.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Dat Plex.  It begins...


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena is trolling tonight.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena be jelly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock = top 5 worker in the world

Yes or yes?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!! BEST FEELING EVER!!!



Looks like someone has reached Nirvana.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Ring rust? What ring rust?


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock looking like he's a legendary pokemon fighting some small fries.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Austin vs. Miz wrestlemania. lol.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Loooool Miz telling the Rock what he wan--.

It doesn't matter what you want!!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA MIZ CANT WRESTLE CHANTS


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

So glad Rock got rid of the ring rust b4 he got in the ring, unlike some people 

Shadow those are at Cena lol


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, Cena with a monkey flip.  He is stepping his game up.

Haha "YOU STILL SUCK!" chants.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome truth is being owned so badly.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena's self esteem is not ready.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Best PPV Crowd since Summerslam


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena with RVD shit tier offense.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

"You can't wrestle"
*Cena Wrestles*
"You still suck!"

When you know the fans have run out of chants.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

LOOOOL LWTFTRUTH


tell me I just didn't see that


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn Cena's head is done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock has approximately 10000000000x more star power than anyone else in the building right now.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock has approximately 10000000000x more star power than anyone else in the building right now.



Yeah Stone Cold isn't in the building.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

This is funny.  Truth and Miz are selling for Rock but not for Cena LMAO


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Did somebody say, "Truth I love you?"

.

Cena get it togetha.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

"YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH! SHOW THOSE PIGEONS WHO'S BOSS!"

BEST. FAN. EVER.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Those bitches arn't ready for The Rock's strudel

"Lets go Cena"

What the fuck they thinking?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena did a Ziggler sell on that DDT to prove he might be within reach of almost grasping or possibly being on the level to reach out and get to the place where he can kiss Rock's feet in star power.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> This is funny.  Truth and Miz are selling for Rock but not for Cena LMAO



Do I even need to tell you why?
Rock tier is way to high...


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Miz is not deserving of his station in the ring department.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock is like those Dragonball Z tournaments where the human punches Vegata a million times and he just stands there and flicks him away.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Should have called JR back for this : /.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Truth calling Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

JR is drowning in BBQ sauce right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah Stone Cold isn't in the building.



You can not put those two together now...people would literally lose their minds with that star power.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock vs Cena will be like this:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

Booker is saving the announce team.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

Guys I'm just gonna say.

Prepare for the biggest crowd eruption of the night when rock starts taking off dat elbow pad.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You can not put those two together now...people would literally lose their minds with that star power.



Yeah.
We don't need another 9/11


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

It would just take the mere sigh of Steve Austin walking in the scene that the entire stadium would explode.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

The desperation on Miz's faces  .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

The Rock selling?

Wrestling is so fucking fake.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

The Rock selling atm.
Gold.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, didn't expect to see The Rock taking any bumps tonight.  Nice to see he is really giving it his all, not just in it for a squash.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock overselling the a f--king champ


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

The Rock could sell Lava in hell.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Guys I'm just gonna say.
> 
> Prepare for the biggest crowd eruption of the night when rock starts taking off dat elbow pad.



I have 10 extra set of speakers just for that.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Truth   .


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

The Worlds Greatest Sharpshooter!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

LOOOL R TRUTH!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

CRAPPY SHARPSHOOTER YES YES YES


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahahaa spear.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

THE PEOPLES ELBOW COMING UP


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll be honest, The Rock has a shitty Sharpshooter.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Spinebuster. Epic.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

HERER COMES THE ELBOW


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

That just became the most expensive elbow pad in the world.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

And the MILLIONS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

ALL MY BONERS


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 20, 2011)

BOOTS.
TO.
ASSES.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> THE PEOPLES ELBOW COMING UP



1...........2..............3..............  BOOTS TO ASSES


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

ha....ha....hahahaha of COURSE Rock wins.  Send fans home happy.  Sigh


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Match ends with a People's Elbow?
... Eh. Still a decent match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I know why HHH took the month off.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

John Cena: I'm out of here before they start booing me again.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

did yall see dat nasty grin.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock Bottom on Cena coming up.

Unless Cena makes his heel turn everyone is hoping for.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Go away Cena... No one likes you over The Rock


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now I know why HHH took the month off.



                .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

If Cena turns heel, people will start cheering for him.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm disappointed son.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

And I thought I had the greatest boner when CM Punk win at MITB.

Cena's self esteem imploded


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena couldnt rise above the hate so he tried walking out


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

They are fighting for cheers, would be epic if Stone Cold showed up.

I was just waiting to hear some glass breaking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena no-sells the Rock Bottom.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now I know why HHH took the month off.



You just know now?
I thought you was quicker than that.


----------



## Vox (Nov 20, 2011)

*Glass Shatters*


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Camera angles make the save.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2011)

still no cena heel turn


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

Vox said:


> *Glass Shatters*



Sorry no Stone Cold


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> You just know now?
> I thought you was quicker than that.



I was just making sure all you Little Jimmys knew.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Stay classy, Rocky.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Like I said.  Opener === MOTN.  Follow that.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 20, 2011)

Man, Wrestlemania can't come quick enough.


----------



## Darc (Nov 20, 2011)

Good PPV overall, glad Rock did it big, no complaints.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena no-sells the Rock Bottom.



He sold it...Cena style


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Like I said.  Opener === MOTN.  Follow that.



There were other matches tonight besides the Rock's? WTF???


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena got buried for once lol.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 20, 2011)

Rock is the fucking man.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There were other matches tonight besides the Rock's? WTF???



There was life in the arena besides the Rock?


----------



## Ghai (Nov 20, 2011)

That was Cena's worst performance yet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't understand people talking about Cena being there or matches happening before the Rock showed up and electrified everything for 3 hours. They must've been watching a dvd or WWE 24/7.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 20, 2011)

Cena hates uppity minorities


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Like I said.  Opener === MOTN.  Follow that.



Pretty much yeah, with Punk/Rio being really, really close behind.

Overall this PPV was one of WWE's better ones. Good on them. Gets a 8 out of me.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 20, 2011)

My Review for this PPV:

JoMo being JoMo'd once again and missing another title shot. Then Ryder shows up and Ziggler sells like a boss.
Women Championship with probably one of the best finishers yet a bad Crowd reaction.
Team Barret owning Team Orton simply awesome. Sin Botchs included.
Mark Henry got owned so badly and Daniel Bryan didn't cash regardless how many chants he got. 
CM Punk being just epic the whole match. 
Little Jimmys couldn't do anything to stop the Millions.

Overral 8~8.5/10 Best PPV I've seen in a while.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 20, 2011)

>Dolph Retains
>Ryder & Cody over as fuck 
>Botchcara keeps all the botches 
>Woi teams wins
>Beth's super glam-slam
>Dat Fink
>Dat CM Punk

Big Show vs Henry was kind of meh and I thought Christian was supposed to be at ringside with Woi's team? Other than those two, cool PPV.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Funny Cena knows every major city he is in he will get boo'd.  IE Chicago, L.A. New York etc.  But he didnt bring it tonight.  He didnt even rise above hate.  He got up on those turnstiles and put his hands up half heartedly.  Booo

Overall good PPV.  ROck looked solid and reminded all the Jimmy's out there what solid wrestling looked like.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 20, 2011)

Good PPV crowd was awful though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

People in Los Angeles love Cena. They love their immigrants and lady parts.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 20, 2011)

how many days till punk looses the title


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Good PPV crowd was awful though


I don't understand your words.  They can't mean what I think they mean.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Funny Cena knows every major city he is in he will get boo'd.  IE Chicago, L.A. New York etc.  But he didnt bring it tonight.  He didnt even rise above hate.  He got up on those turnstiles and put his hands up half heartedly.  Booo
> 
> Overall good PPV.  ROck looked solid and reminded all the Jimmy's out there what solid wrestling looked like.



Heh, yeah it was pretty painful to watch 
Despite all the smiles and "rise above" merchandising, you can tell the guy think's his situation is bulls--t. Such is life, Johnny.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

Tonight showed you how big of a star Rock is over Cena.  I mean Cena knows he is the top guy.  But comparing him to Rock's era he is tag title material at best.  Nowhere near Rock, Austin level hype


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I don't understand your words.  They can't mean what I think they mean.



He's right, the building didn't explode like it was suppose to.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 20, 2011)

So many things I'd say right now....but it'd only cause arguments with many of you I'm afraid..


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

Btw, fucking kneepads.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never seen Cena get boo'd like that in my life. Sure he's been boo'd before but usually you hear the cries of women and children backing it up but not when he got on the ropes at the end for the crowd. That's just unbelievable. On the same token you can tell he's going to go heel. His attitude at the end even after Rocky invited him back into the ring to celebrate was a sign. 

Now and until WM is the perfect time for Cena to go heel. He's here every day, working his ass off, and he's not appreciated. The Rock is gone for seven years, comes back, and he's cheered louder than Cena. Cena's boo'd despite the fact that he's a stand up guy. They should have their babyface match, have Cena go over (which will happen regardless), and have him knee Rock in the balls before beating the shit out of him post-match. If not that after Cena gets beat by the Rock have him sulk in the ring, have other wrestlers come to help him out and then have Cena beat the shit out of the other wrestlers.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2011)

> The official Twitter feed of the WWE Insider stated this evening that Sin Cara suffered a ruptured patellar tendon and will be sidelined for six to nine months, following surgery.



Poor guy, he has no luck in WWE what so ever.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Poor guy, he has no luck in WWE what so ever.



Well shit that's a mood killer. The white curse strikes again all over him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2011)

Cody wore kneepads in order to not overshadow the Rock. I believe this with all my heart.


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2011)

I fucking missed the PPV because of my Dad working online.

Allofmyfuckingrage/10.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I've never seen Cena get boo'd like that in my life. Sure he's been boo'd before but usually you hear the cries of women and children backing it up but not when he got on the ropes at the end for the crowd. That's just unbelievable. On the same token you can tell he's going to go heel. His attitude at the end even after Rocky invited him back into the ring to celebrate was a sign.
> 
> *Now and until WM is the perfect time for Cena to go heel. He's here every day, working his ass off, and he's not appreciated. The Rock is gone for seven years, comes back, and he's cheered louder than Cena. Cena's boo'd despite the fact that he's a stand up guy. They should have their babyface match, have Cena go over (which will happen regardless), and have him knee Rock in the balls before beating the shit out of him post-match. If not that after Cena gets beat by the Rock have him sulk in the ring, have other wrestlers come to help him out and then have Cena beat the shit out of the other wrestlers.*



I was thinking the same thing. Now is the perfect time for a Cena heel turn. Whether or not the E will go thru with it is a different story. I can imagine Cena in the middle ring, cutting a SCATHING promo on the fans right after turning heel, just airing out his grievances and frustration with the fans.

Most likely, they'll just do a simple face vs face feud, which is fine also.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2011)

You can't have Cena turn heel without a legit babyface.  And then on April suddenly turn his attention on Rock after a feud with such Babyface.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> *You can't have Cena turn heel without a legit babyface.*  And then on April suddenly turn his attention on Rock after a feud with such Babyface.



You dont think Rocky is a legit babyface?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Meh, bad PPV was pretty bad. Some good moments and Ziggler/Morrison was pretty good, but overall the show was blah.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2011)

lol that's the opposite of how i feel. It felt like one of the better WWE ppvs to me. Every match was good and the crowd was hyped.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Meh, different strokes for different folks. I'd have rather paid to watch Vengeance again than this turd.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Meh, different strokes for different folks. I'd have rather paid to watch Vengeance again than this turd.



Zigs and Spiderman had a good match , big shows was terrible until he emulated Savage then it sucked again..and I thought punk and Del Rio put on a good show.

Rocks promo was good and Cenas attitude is amusing.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Eh, Show/Henry was decent, the crowd was terrible though. Punk/Del Rio almost put me to sleep because of how dreadfully dull it was until the finishing sequence. I pretty much tune out Rock promos these days. Heard all that shit 10 years ago and am not interested in hearing it all over again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Now is the perfect time for a Cena heel turn. Whether or not the E will go thru with it is a different story. I can imagine Cena in the middle ring, cutting a SCATHING promo on the fans right after turning heel, just airing out his grievances and frustration with the fans.
> 
> Most likely, they'll just do a simple face vs face feud, which is fine also.



True. It would be perfect. Not only would it freshen things up it'll take the "good" side out of having someone who's completely impervious. For example even though Randy's on that side he loses, with Cena the chances of him losing are far lower than Randy's. If Cena's a heel it also further boosts the heels as well. It'd be a good thing to do and I'm sure Cena would like it as well. Why the hell would they even have him be the Cena he is and still have 90% of the arena booing him I don't know. I'd say it's a good time to have someone take over for a bit, let Cena be heel, have him hated for a good while and switch back down the line.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Say what now?

Cena already jobs more than Randy does.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Say what now?
> 
> Cena already jobs more than Randy does.


It depends on the matches. Say it's a legit match without any interference, everything on the line, no wily stipulations and I'd bet Cena wins it more times than Randy would. Randy loses but the way they lose and the amount is different.


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2011)

I missed it (5 am over here for me) but god fucking damn you guys, reading your comments in the past dozen page made my fucking day. I wish I could rep you all


----------



## Vox (Nov 21, 2011)

... I thought Rocky was decidedly average during his match and considering that his promo was, as usual, all over the fucking place, I don't think he delivered as much as I believe others do. At least Cena can do a coherent promo. And the way Rocky was guarded made the match so goddamn boring.

Ziggler delivered yet again. Swagger is still jobbing horrendously. Rhodes is over as fuck. Barrett Barrage rolls forth. Eve and Phoenix show Diva's can pull off some sweet spots. Henry and Show are still shit-house. Punk and Del Rio were just a little above average at best. The undercard was much better than the main events.



Shadow said:


> Tonight showed you how big of a star Rock is over Cena.  I mean Cena knows he is the top guy.  But comparing him to Rock's era he is tag title material at best.  Nowhere near Rock, Austin level hype



You know what they say about the effect of absence on a heart. If Cena was to leave the WWE tomorrow and come back 7 years later, there'd be mega pop.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You dont think Rocky is a legit babyface?



Rock isnt back full time.  I'm talking about how would that work until April of next year in the next couple of PPV's and shows.  Who would he fight?  Who would benefit?  Im talking about if he started a feud with CM PUnk now as a heel.  Wouldnt that be weird when Mania comes around and he HAS to fight Rock.

Also LOL @ShadowRep

Ive seen that 10 years ago bwahaha.  Good for you but nostalgia brings you back and gives you goosebumps and good feelings.  Its like King said in the PPV if you didnt feel the energy from the crowd and saw him wrestle tonight and reminded you of those memories when you were young you're crazy.  It was electrifying.

Like I posted before I marked the fucked out.  That dude gave me everything I would have paid for.  He gave a good show.

Saying you saw Rock 10 years ago and you don't need to see him now, doesnt make you look cool.  It just makes you look OLD :Zaru?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Vox said:


> ... I thought Rocky was decidedly average during his match and considering that his promo was, as usual, all over the fucking place, I don't think he delivered as much as I believe others do. At least Cena can do a coherent promo. And the way Rocky was guarded made the match so goddamn boring.
> 
> You know what they say about the effect of absence on a heart. If Cena was to leave the WWE tomorrow and come back 7 years later, there'd be mega pop.



Thats because all the kids who were fans now are older and they would pop.  I'm saying Cena never reached levels of crossover appeal as Austin and Rock did.  They both have movies even if Austin's is all DVD's and not Major Motion Picture like Rock.  But did Cena ever sell W-mania PPV Buys like Rock and Austin did?  Nope.  It took the Rock to make it to a million PPV buys this year to boost up WWE sales.  It took CM Punk to make WWE relevant and people to talk about it on a large scale.  

Cena's top level status is nothing compared to them because Cena never crossovered to mainstream.  He is known but not well enough for people to say I want THAT guy to be in my film/commercial/tvshow etc.


----------



## Vox (Nov 21, 2011)

Only Cena has been in films. And commercials. And television programs. He's done all of that. All the while, he's an active member of the WWE Roster.

And the PPV market of today is completely different from the market of Rocky/Austin era. Prices are up and there is actual competition. Like from the UFC, which is quickly becoming just as popular as WWE was back in the Attitude era.

EDIT: But, yeah, I guess in the end that you're right. Cena and Rocky and their respective starpower(?) aren't at the same level. Rocky is in Fast Five, Cena is in 12 Rounds.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It depends on the matches. Say it's a legit match without any interference, everything on the line, no wily stipulations and I'd bet Cena wins it more times than Randy would. Randy loses but the way they lose and the amount is different.


That entirely depends on the situations and the storyline going at the moment. Terrible fucking argument, homie.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Also LOL @ShadowRep
> 
> Ive seen that 10 years ago bwahaha.  Good for you but nostalgia brings you back and gives you goosebumps and good feelings.  Its like King said in the PPV if you didnt feel the energy from the crowd and saw him wrestle tonight and reminded you of those memories when you were young you're crazy.  It was electrifying.
> 
> ...


Or it could mean that... ::: gasp ::: ...I actually grew up and am at the point where nostalgia does jackshit in making me watching anything. I don't need Penis-head coming back for a week max only to disappear again for another 2 or 3 months to make me "feel good" about watching pro wrestling, I can do that on my own. 

And really, I'll worry about trying to "look cool" when I actually claim I'm "cool" to begin with or worry about my age when I make fun of it myself.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw the ppv at a local hooters, 

highlights of the night for me was of course seeing rock, who was as electrifying as it's been said if not more. Cena was booed even more than usual. 

CM punk taking the gold, even though a lot thought he wouldn't 

Team Barrett takes the win!

Mark henry being inducted into his own hall of pain

Glam slam off the top rope was a fuck yeah move. She destroyed that bitch. 

All in all a great ppv, i even got behind jomo during the us title match, the two of them perform incredibly.


----------



## Santí (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena going heel? It's long over-due. Even The Rock was a heel many times in his career and steal received cheers from the audience 

I think for once they should do a match between two good heels rather than punking out another great superstar like in Wrestlemania 2 years ago.

I waited my entire life for the much anticipated showdown between Batista and John Cena just for them to ruin it by making Batista a heel


----------



## FearTear (Nov 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=268MpjjLR2Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Holy


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2011)

^ That is why there need to be limits to customization


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 21, 2011)

Did anyone read about how I guess the other superstar who smoked up with evan borne was in the main event  that means either Cena, truth, or miz took a bong hit and got a free pass.  My money is on the Miz


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

I stayed up until 4am just to see The Rock (doubly worse as I had a 9am lecture) but ffs that ending was stupid as fuck. Cena was already getting ridiculous amounts of heat (I actually felt sorry for him) so he might as well have added fuel to the fire and give Rocky an AA. But just Rock & Cena posing then rock bottom, more posing... 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Did anyone read about how I guess the other superstar who smoked up with evan borne was in the main event  that means either Cena, truth, or miz took a bong hit and got a free pass.  My money is on the Miz



My money's on the black guy.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, that was my issue as well. Also, match-ending people's elbow...


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Vox said:


> Only Cena has been in films. And commercials. And television programs. He's done all of that. All the while, he's an active member of the WWE Roster.
> 
> And the PPV market of today is completely different from the market of Rocky/Austin era. Prices are up and there is actual competition. Like from the UFC, which is quickly becoming just as popular as WWE was back in the Attitude era.
> 
> EDIT: But, yeah, I guess in the end that you're right. Cena and Rocky and their respective starpower(?) aren't at the same level. Rocky is in Fast Five, Cena is in 12 Rounds.



Oh wait you mean WWE didnt have WCW to compete with at the time? 

And are you comparing Fast Five and 12 Rounds?  

Fast Five Gross Box office 	$626.1 million

12 Rounds Gross 	$18,184,083
US DVD Sales: $8,952,05

Fast Five Overall Review Fast Five has received positive critical reception since its release, earning a score of 67 out of 100 from 29 critics on review aggregate website Metacritic[68] and garnering 78% approval from 176 critics on Rotten Tomatoes, whose assessment reads: "Sleek, loud, and over the top, Fast Five proudly embraces its brainless action thrills

12 Rounds has received mostly negative reviews from critics. Some critics have noted the film's similarities to the 1995 movie Die Hard with a Vengeance.[8] The film ranking website Rotten Tomatoes reported that 28% of critics had given the film positive reviews, based upon a sample of 61.[9] At Metacritic, which assigns a normalized rating out of 100 to reviews from mainstream critics, the film has received an average score of 37, based on 11 reviews.[10]

but yeah you're right.  EVERYBODY is just dying to have John Cena work on their movie.  It will definitely boost up their tv sales.

On Cena's opinion of Rock's worst movie Tooth Fairy he grossed more money than Cena ever would 
Tooth Fairy Gross Box office 	$112,462,508

But hey I'm sure you loved 12 Rounds and hated Fast Five :Zaru?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Or it could mean that... ::: gasp ::: ...I actually grew up and am at the point where nostalgia does jackshit in making me watching anything.



How could you say that but still post on this thread.  I dont want to watch it but I want to talk about it. If you saw something 10 years ago and dont want to see it now.  Why would you want to talk about it NOW.  Sounds like being nostalgic


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2011)

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 21, 2011)

So, sin Cara really did injure himself? I missed that part, a friend was watching though and  said it was legit, that the wrestlers had an "oh shit...that wasn't supposed to happen" look.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Movement's right. We're all missing the big picture, here.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 21, 2011)

Curious to see what will happen to the WWE Championship now that Punk's the champion. Right now the title means nothing, hopefully that will change from now on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2011)

>Acting like the People's Elbow isn't like the wrestling equivalent of dropping a spirit bomb on someone's rooty poo candy-ass.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 21, 2011)

Godot said:


> My money's on the black guy.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

FUCK I MISSED SURVIVOR SERIESSSS


FUARRRRRRRRKkkkkkkkkkkk


any replay links?


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2011)

here you go mate
Link

havent tried any of them tho, so just heads up


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >Acting like the People's Elbow isn't like the wrestling equivalent of dropping a spirit bomb on someone's rooty poo candy-ass.



I think it's perfectly reasonable to get upset over winning from a ground level elbow drop 

That'd be like pinning someone from a chest chop after a lengthy dance section, like, I dunno, the worm or someth--... wait a minute.

Nvm, carry on


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I think it's perfectly reasonable to get upset over winning from a ground level elbow drop
> 
> That'd be like pinning someone from a chest chop after a lengthy dance section, like, I dunno, the worm or someth--... wait a minute.
> 
> Nvm, carry on



I would have said it was more like Mr. Satan's delayed ultimate boulder punch


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

Shadow said:


> How could you say that but still post on this thread.  I dont want to watch it but I want to talk about it. If you saw something 10 years ago and dont want to see it now.  Why would you want to talk about it NOW.  Sounds like being nostalgic




Well, that response crashed and burned in a horrible way. Come back when you actually make some sense, homie.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd have to agree, using the elbow to finish was awful. Seriously, I dont care who does it, thats awful way to finish a match.
I really hope theirs some plans for Cena past this, a heel turn is needed after whats happening right now, especially how the match ended last night.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

People's Elbow .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2011)

The best finishes are the simplest ones that can draw a big pop without significantly hurting your opponent or botching it a lot. No one pays to see The Rock do a moonsault...they want to see him throw a fucking elbowpad into the stands and run the ropes. 

The Legdrop
The Stunner
Rock Bottom/People's Elbow
Attitude Adjustment
The WORM
Rey Mysterio gently falling on you 
Big Show punching you in the face

This is why JoMo is forever screwed.


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2011)

I just finished watching it, and guys, Cena is already WWE's greatest Heel.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The best finishes are the simplest ones that can draw a big pop without significantly hurting your opponent or botching it a lot. No one pays to see The Rock do a moonsault...they want to see him throw a fucking elbowpad into the stands and run the ropes.
> 
> The Legdrop
> The Stunner
> ...



I would use the three stooges eye poke and then in 8 years in the midst of my epic heel turn whichever face I was taking on at wrestlemania would start the rally by going with the handblock on the nose.  The little jimmies wouldn't even ask why no one did it in the first place.  Also imagine jr yelling "EYEPOKE EYEPOKE EYEPOKE" shit is epic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I would use the three stooges eye poke and then in 8 years in the midst of my epic heel turn whichever face I was taking on at wrestlemania would start the rally by going with the handblock on the nose.  The little jimmies wouldn't even ask why no one did it in the first place.  Also imagine jr yelling "EYEPOKE EYEPOKE EYEPOKE" shit is epic



You have awesome psychology and selling.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 21, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I'd have to agree, using the elbow to finish was awful. Seriously, I dont care who does it, thats awful way to finish a match.
> I really hope theirs some plans for Cena past this, a heel turn is needed after whats happening right now, especially how the match ended last night.



Um... It's the People's Elbow, the most goddamn electrifying move in sports entertainment. The Rock has finished plenty of his matches with it.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 21, 2011)

-Awesome crowd(some hated it for the looks of it), every wwe show should be made on new work, chicago and canada, not because they're bizarre worlds or the smarks heroes are cheered, it's because there's *LIFE* on those arenas. 

- CM Punk WWE champion, the fight was pretty good but both him and Del Rio can still do a lot better than that...

- Big show/Henrry, skipped it, sorry.

- Main event = if not for the crowd chants, or miz and truth putting on a great show, i would've skipped it....I like Rock, but he needs to innovate his speech/promos, it's getting boring...Cena looked like a little bitch during the whole match, not the usual Cena...

- Glad Boretom lost and glad for Barret, he's growing a lot and he will be a main event player pretty soon at this pace... Same for Cody...


-------------------------------------

For me, the best match was by far dolph's match. This guy is a top 3 in the E has a far as in ring ability goes. His mic skills keep getting better and better and his theme song is really perfect for him.
Honestly, forget Henry vs bryan, put dolph vs bryan in a iron man match and take all my money because these 2 are the best in ring workers E got and they had 3 epic fights already between them(especially the first, what a fight that was)... They just need a storyline to go with it. I'm happy that WWE is pushing real talent to the main event scene.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2011)

cena got buried hard lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2011)

lol Cena, should show the lil kids who's boss.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 21, 2011)

And now thankfully Rock will fuck off(again)till Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2011)

Screw rock and cena, dat Punk and Cody POP  



mow said:


> I just finished watching it, and guys, Cena is already WWE's greatest Heel.



i agree with this, Cena was one AA to the rock away from causing a riot last night..



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The best finishes are the simplest ones that can draw a big pop without significantly hurting your opponent or botching it a lot. No one pays to see The Rock do a moonsault...they want to see him throw a fucking elbowpad into the stands and run the ropes.
> 
> The Legdrop
> The Stunner
> ...


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Um... It's the People's Elbow, the most goddamn electrifying move in sports entertainment. The Rock has finished plenty of his matches with it.



Its the main event of a PPV.
I dont care whos doing the elbow drop, unless your name is Randy Savage you DONT get the pin with it, especially when you have a move like a the Rock Bottom to finish matches with.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 21, 2011)

If Cena turns heel he will have a new fan.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> lol Cena, should show the lil kids who's boss.



Always made me a little ashamed of my fellow marks & smarks that a good bit of Cena hate stems from their inexplicable hatred of children.

Eh, but I'm a Sonic fan, so luckily I'm use to this type of shame.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 21, 2011)

> Ivelisse Velez, who appeared on the return season of WWE "Tough Enough" this past year, has signed a developmental contract with WWE's Florida Championship Wrestling.
> 
> Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter




I'm pretty happy with this signing and have been expecting it for a while. Ivelisse is obviously a pretty girl and she's only 22, but after spending time looking at some of her matches on Youtube she's actually solid in the ring. She's great at pacing her comebacks, good BFiP & on the sell and she's got some great babyface fire. IMO, she's going to do well in FCW.

As far as the rest of the Tough Enough crew go, I'd say Luke, Rima & Martin are the only ones still on the WWE radar right now that I expect to see in FCW any time soon. If it wasn't for the massive ego and horrible attitude I'd include Jeremiah in that equation too, but he basically screwed himself after the things he said as well as the way he carried himself when he had his WWE tryout. Outside of that, Ryan ("Skidmarks") is probably the only guy I see maybe getting signed at some stage, but that's probably also an outside chance.


Anyone else got any thoughts on Ivelisse's signing/potential future signings from Tough Enough?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Hell yeah CM PUNK as WWE Champ.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Still hoping he changes the belt design.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Still hoping he changes the belt design.



Pepsi Belt.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

No more hot potato? 
I wish


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Epic Johnny vs CM Punk feud coming up.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

*Keep "bastard"*
*Bleep "douchebag"*

WWE, I don't care what you blank; it's (kind of) a family show; but I'd like it if you showed some consistency....
---------------------

No, Phil, I'd love to see Dolph Ziggler vs CM Punk


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Punk fears Ziggles.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, Ryder did not just do that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Ryder Tapping .


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Tapped faster than a beer keg at a frat house.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

And Ryder loses. Knew he would, but in a match with a ME and a pretty decent one is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Ryder Tapping .



Since when did Ryder become super?


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

Del Rio is the #1 contender, he should be burying mid-carders (even if it is Based Ryder)

I'm fucking pumped for Ziggles/Punk, even if it's probably gonna end in DQ or something.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus is on Smackdown? since when?


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

Since the last draft.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

Swagger: ITS JOBBERING TIME!


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 21, 2011)

Godot said:


> Del Rio is the #1 contender, he should be burying mid-carders (even if it is Based Ryder)
> 
> I'm fucking pumped for Ziggles/Punk, even if it's probably gonna end in DQ or something.



No he shouldn't, he should win, yes, no need to bury the mid card ever. Thats the last thing you want do when the goal is to build them up to eventual main eventers..


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Sheamus is on Smackdown? since when?



Since the draft

EDIT*
Damn, ninja'd


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Nash vs Triple H crap again .


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Godot said:


> Del Rio is the #1 contender, he should be burying mid-carders (even if it is Based Ryder).



Beating someone and burying someone are completely separate (though not entirely unrelated) things.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Nash slurring words.


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

Rockhouse plays, and the crowd's fucking silent...

EDIT: 'four' friends? Poor Sean Waltman


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Not true Nash, Triple H fears The Rock.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

lolwut?
Triple H skipped Hall and Nash skipped Waltman.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Glad the Nash segment is over.  If I wanted to hear nothing but bitching all night long I'd get a wife.

EDIT: Holy shit, does Blizzard seriously think anyone gives a fuck about Chuck Norris jokes anymore?


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

Nash is fucking right. HHH DOESN'T VALUE THE POWER OF FRIENDSHIP!

He should be sent to TNA-ville to learn more about it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL I just got an ad for the WWE world tour and it still has ADR as the Champion.


Main Event is CM PUNK vs Del Rio.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

Cody!!


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Whenever I hear Cody Rhodes' theme song I think of this video:


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Them Cody's expressions.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Geez, 3 squash matches in a row


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

Them Cody's evil laughs.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

So...I had Nash muted.  Wise choice?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 21, 2011)

Score knee pads are here to stay


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Booker T vs Cody Rhodes begins!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2011)

Cody vs Booker T incoming.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

I would not mind seeing Booker return to in-ring performing.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Cody just bitched Book


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat satisfied Ziggler."Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaah"


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Score knee pads are here to stay


It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

They make him look like Orton.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Miz? CM Punk?

Do they pick the worst sponsors for these B.A. Star commercials on purpose?


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Another Ziggles remix?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2011)

New theme?


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

This remix is fucking awful...


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2011)

Should of kept his other theme, Ziggler is retarded.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

It's not a remix, dudes. They decided to start the theme at another section of the song.

Can the internet please start using the sense God gave them?


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

But they got rid of the 'perfection' part


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Match is disappointingly slow so far. C'mon, guys, this is kind of a dream match, you can do better.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Kneepads sucks, ZIggler rules


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

This is what I'm talkin' 'bout. 
Pickin' up the pace.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

GahDAMN, that was a tasty dropkick!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

You're not Cena, Punk. You can't just catch people 
Still, that was a good, good match. Best of the night.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Meh, they recovered with that slam into the corner pretty well.  The workers got hyped up by the match, can't hate on that.


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

ZigZag's ready for the main event. Give him a title shot at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 21, 2011)

No wonder they won't do an in-ring segment with these two, Punk would tear Rock apart on the mic


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

MANKIND RETURNS!


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2011)

Kane promo? Returns with the mask?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Punk's being kinda unfair.

On a more a recent note, KANE RETURNS!!!

EDIT*
Maybe it's just me, but Show seems like more the heel in this fued. The whole thing with DB, messing up Mark's leg, squashin' dudes and punching out people backstage, he does't seem like much of a "good guy".


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat Kane promo


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2011)

I guess with Botch Cara out they gotta bring back a masked star, so why not classic Kane? 



Gilgamesh said:


> No wonder they won't do an in-ring segment with these two, Punk would tear Rock apart on the mic


Rock could interact more with the guys in the locker room if this is true but Punk is shooting off a little more at the mouth then needed, he prolly feels overshadowed.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

lol Masked Kane?
That's clearly Mankind's mask.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> No wonder they won't do an in-ring segment with these two, Punk would tear Rock apart on the mic



Dwyane Hollywood Rock.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

It wasn't exactly the mask of either man, but it was closer to Kane's than Mankind's.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Dwyane Hollywood Rock.



I c wachu did der


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

What is this "It Begins" promo people speak of? I didn't get distracted once....


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What is this "It Begins" promo people speak of? I didn't get distracted once....


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2011)

What happen to Brotus Clay?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2011)

Masked Kane is trending worldwide lol. 

Btw when is Brotus Clay going to appear?


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

I missed masked Kane.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Kofi keep jobbing.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

I kinda found it on my own but thx anyways :33


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Kofi keep jobbing.



Thanks to Evan Bourne's.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Losing=Jobbing
Oh, you guys... 

Besides, who gives fuck about Kofi?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

<Gives a fuck about about Kofi.
<Jobbing is losing consistently and gaining nothing for it.  What has changed for Kofi in these past weeks since his PIC ....vaped?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2011)

Brotus Clay better not be feuding with Cena....ugh.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena getting killed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2011)

This crowd is kind of dumb.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

R-Truth is the best.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Caring more about TruMiz than Cena.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

11:05 PM Cena Wins.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This crowd is kind of dumb.



I kinda like them


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

How bittersweet.

On the upside, that was the best promo Cena's cut in a long, long time.
On the downside, it looks like the end of the best tag team in a long, long time


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

So wait what? they're both still Heels?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Hoping Truth goes over.  Knowing he won't.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 21, 2011)

Ughhh a Miz and Cena feud while the black guy goes back to lower mid card.  

I guess somebody's got to replace JoMo since he is going Hollywood LOL.


----------



## Godot (Nov 21, 2011)

AAAAANNNDDD there goes the last tag team...


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 21, 2011)

Having Tag Teams in your shows 


>Having Tag Team titles.


.


I havent seen those titles on tv for weeks now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 21, 2011)

That's because Bourne got suspended.


----------



## Darc (Nov 21, 2011)

YO, WASN'T THAT ACTOR FROM SUPER BAD SUPPOSE TO BE ON TONIGHT? DA FUCK HAPPENED?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, I feel hella sorry for Kofi. It's like reality itself has something against the guy. Every time he gets pushed in some shape or form, something screws it up.

EDIT*
What DID happen to Jonah? Was that this week or next week?


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Man, I feel hella sorry for Kofi. It's like reality itself has something against the guy. Every time he gets pushed in some shape or form, something screws it up.
> 
> EDIT*
> What DID happen to Jonah? Was that this week or next week?



It was suppose to be tonight.
He probably couldn't make it. Traffic or change of plans or something...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 21, 2011)

John Morrison going to do acting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> John Morrison going to do acting.



He is pretty good...he acted like he was over last year.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2011)

John Morrison better resign if he knows what's good for him. He isn't good enough to go to TNA get a world title there and then come back to WWE. Let alone become an actor.


----------



## urca (Nov 22, 2011)

i wonder if they'll give him a chance to say good bye to the fans,<_<'.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2011)

Knowing Vince?
--------------------
Meh, it's not like I can really blame him for this if he goes through with it. With a batshit crazy whore of a girlfriend, the lack of respect from his peers, and the total ire of your boss, who is also batshit, it's not like he's gonna get anywhere wrestling, at least not in the WWE. Who knows? Maybe some act coaching will help him with his mic skills if and when he returns.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2011)

> In accordance with the Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Ron Killings (R-Truth) for 30 days effective immediately for his first violation of the company’s policy.



It all makes sense now.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, that's gay.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> It all makes sense now.



Pretty sneaky, sis. At least they gave him a storyline to work with. Suffered a concussion or messed up neck or something. Meanwhile, Evan just disappears.

Even when a title belt, he's considered irrelevant.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, so we can blame r-truth for the last tag team being killed off.....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yeah, sure. Blame the black guy. Ah see ha'h it iz!


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2011)

It's me or holding the WWE title makes you weaker when you aren't John Cena, Punk should of destroyed Ziggler last night this debut match as champion sucked imo.. but at least  even with the botches it was a good wrestling there, and ADR looked like a fucking badass WWE shouldn't book him like chickenshit again that's okay for guys like the Miz not ADR.


----------



## ggultra2764 (Nov 22, 2011)

Apparently, the WWE had to delay R-Truth's suspension because it was discovered he violated the Wellness Policy a couple weeks earlier and by that point, he was already booked for Survivor Series. 

Still, guess this explains why Awesome Truth was broken up last night.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh geez, just let the guys juice up in moderation.


----------



## Darc (Nov 22, 2011)

> The 2nd thing was when wwe plugged their twitter shit, the video got all fuzzy and a youtube link appeared for a channel called itbegins2012. theres a single video of a boy naratting and talking about a familiar person coming back january 2nd to get what he wants. it seems biblical and wwe has used that for jericho return before. they also rearely use youtube for this kinda stuff so
> 
> [Y]outube
> [2]nd
> [J]anuary



From facebook


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> It's me or holding the WWE title makes you weaker when you aren't John Cena, Punk should of destroyed Ziggler last night this debut match as champion sucked imo.. but at least  even with the botches it was a good wrestling there, and ADR looked like a fucking badass WWE shouldn't book him like chickenshit again that's okay for guys like the Miz not ADR.



It's not Ziggler's fault that Punk can't keep up with him. He's too athletic for skinny fat Phil Brooks. 

Anyway, Ziggler's way too good for the level they have him at right now.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's not Ziggler's fault that Punk can't keep up with him. He's too athletic for skinny fat Phil Brooks.
> 
> Anyway, Ziggler's way too good for the level they have him at right now.



I hope he doesn't go ballistic when the ice cream bars make a return, or the fatass wouldn't even be able to finish a 3 minute match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I hope he doesn't go ballistic when the ice cream bars make a return, or the fatass wouldn't even be able to finish a 3 minute match.



WWWYKI


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 22, 2011)

Guess we know who it was that was smokin' up with Evan Bourne now.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 22, 2011)

Ziggler-Punk was great. I want to see more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2011)

Truth got got.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> It's me or holding the WWE title makes you weaker when you aren't John Cena, Punk should of destroyed Ziggler last night this debut match as champion sucked imo.. but at least  even with the botches it was a good wrestling there, and ADR looked like a fucking badass WWE shouldn't book him like chickenshit again that's okay for guys like the Miz not ADR.




I have to disagree with that part about how Punk should have destroyed Ziggler.  I'd much rather have a good wrestling match with the champions than a quick shitty match.  Makes Punk look just as strong and it's slowly putting Ziggler in the ME scene, at least I hope so.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Truth got got.



Truth got pot?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I hope he doesn't go ballistic when the ice cream bars make a return, or the fatass wouldn't even be able to finish a 3 minute match.



Don't confuse Punk with Samoa Joe.  There is a huge weight difference.  Punk works out and bikes.  Samoa Joe works out by chasing bikes that has his food delivery.


Also Ziggler has great in ring talent for sure.  But he still isn't over with the crowd.  Mostly because of Vickie.  He has a great gimmick decent mic skills but the crowd is 50/50 on him.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 22, 2011)

> Also Ziggler has great in ring talent for sure.  But he still isn't over  with the crowd.  Mostly because of Vickie.  He has a great gimmick  decent mic skills but the crowd is 50/50 on him.



So true.  Hopefully they'll give him a few more weeks of main event time, then he drop the title to Ryder, drop Vickie in the process (Vickie causes him to lose it somehow or something maybe?) and then slowly work his way into the real main event scene.  His mic skills have improved a lot and it sounds like he's found his own style somewhat, doesn't sound as scripted, imo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2011)

He should just cut promos like how he cuts them on Ryder's youtube videos. But I guess that character would actually be cool and interesting and make WWE money, so of course the writers hate that.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Don't confuse Punk with Samoa Joe.  There is a huge weight difference.  Punk works out and bikes.  Samoa Joe works out by chasing bikes that has his food delivery.



Da fuck dude? Morrison would kill to be as fit like Joe  , hes pure muscle!

And like I already said I was okay with the match but WWE booking sucks Ziggler was so so at being legit and out of nowhere he almost beat Punk cleanly ,Vicky only interfered once.. but again after months of burial Barret is now badass again, so this is normal I guess.



Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Guess we know who it was that was smokin' up with Evan Bourne now.



Just make them a tag team.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

Inugami said:


> It's me or holding the WWE title makes you weaker when you aren't John Cena, Punk should of destroyed Ziggler last night this debut match as champion sucked imo..


Wrong.  First off, he sold his match with ADR last night.  Secondly, the point is to give Ziggler a rub.  Third off, what aryan mr ass ripoff in the ring are YOU watching?  Dolf always gets his shots in.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 22, 2011)

What sucks about the jomo's thing was he was a pretty good heel they never should have kept him as a face


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of yall are now calling Punk fat?!

wow....just Wow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah, Punk has been fat for a long time now. These guys are slow.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wrong.  First off, he sold his match with ADR last night.  Secondly, the point is to give Ziggler a rub.  Third off, what aryan mr ass ripoff in the ring are YOU watching?  Dolf always gets his shots in.



I didn't see him selling his  arm but again his arm is soo damn *fat* that perhaps there was no point to do it, looked typical CM Punk Dolph was the one that looked more pwnzr than his usual self which is okay with me because I like him.. 

also lol some people are so fucking serious here, looks like only Ghost can understand me.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> From facebook



Oh snap my homie is comin back! Can't wait! He better put some damn pants on this time!



ggultra2764 said:


> Apparently, the WWE had to delay R-Truth's suspension because it was discovered he violated the Wellness Policy a couple weeks earlier and by that point, he was already booked for Survivor Series.
> 
> Still, guess this explains why Awesome Truth was broken up last night.



I cannot believe Truth would do this to himself. He just ruined his push and will probably be back in mid-card when he comes back.

WTF dawg.


----------



## mow (Nov 22, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Oh snap my homie is comin back! Can't wait! *He better put some damn pants on this time!*


.   .   . .   .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 22, 2011)

Obviously, it's the Boogeyman coming in January 2nd.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 22, 2011)

It would be a totally troll move if on january 2nd they bring back Doink the Clown just to troll the IWC


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Just read the on going Smackdown spoilers....



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



OKDONTCLICK ANYMORE
*Spoiler*: __ 



Mark Henry is no longer the WHC champion.













IM RAGING HARD.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Punk is not your average WWE wrestler.


super built guys like Rock and Cena. Lesnar or Batista.


----------



## Godot (Nov 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Just read the on going Smackdown spoilers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he forefit it due to 'injury', or was there a title match on SD? If so, Show, Barrett, Cody or Sheamus? _Or anyone but Orton?_


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Godot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did he forefit it due to 'injury', or was there a title match on SD? If so, Show, Barrett, Cody or Sheamus? _Or anyone but Orton?_




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



injured Mark Henry walked out and said he was going to compete even with the injury,Big Show comes out and WMDS MH then Daniel Bryan cashed in MITB and became WHC for a few moments, but it was later overturned by Teddy Long.











Careful with this one, I put no warnings.


----------



## Godot (Nov 22, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





They ruined Bryan's character? Then Teddy 'LETS DO A FUCKING TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYAS' Long overturned it? The fuck is this shit!?

I need a link to these spoilers, godamnit!


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 22, 2011)

Godot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://pwinsider.com/article/63606/ongoing-smackdown-spoilers-and-things-are-getting-crazy.html?p=1









YO DAWG I put spoilers in your spoilers so you ca-


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 22, 2011)

Chris Jericho claims he is "working in Hawaii" in January.

Clearly this means that the identity of the returnee can only be Shane McMahon.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn I shouldn't click those spoilers... I just hope they book this well  at least SD is more consistent at that.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably considering DB became the #1 contender, they'll probably have Henry win the cage match next week, and after the cage is lifted, Show will lumber down (maybe others will, but definitely Show at least) and beat Henry down. Then DB cashes in the briefcase and he's the new WHC.

Not the best outcome, but meh.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 23, 2011)

GODDAMN IT He better not have lost that briefcase!! HE BETTER NOT HAVE!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw some spoilers but not much but nothing about that, I gotta say this. 

One thing I love about Smackdown over Raw is that SD's story flows. It's really like a manga per say. Every single week a chapter goes by, it builds the story up well. It flows great. I don't know who writes SD's stories but damn, just amazing. If only Raw was like that. If only Vince would just leave the story alone outside of screwing it up each week.


----------



## mow (Nov 23, 2011)

Just read all the spoilers.


----------



## Darc (Nov 23, 2011)

SmackDown is terrible for what I just read, wow.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 23, 2011)

No  no no no no no no no Terrible would be if he gains # 1 and lose the briefcase.

I WANT TO FUCKING SEEE DANIEL BRYAN AT WRESTLEMANIA!!! HE WAS ROBBED OF US LAST TIME!! I remember this entire board was fucking pissed that it wasn't even a dark match.  SO I SWEAR TO CHRIST IF THEY SCREW BRYAN out of that Briefcase and make it meaningless then I SWEAR TO CHRIST I WILL KICK WWE Management's ASS!!


----------



## urca (Nov 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SD Spoiler_


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 23, 2011)

Interesting thread on another forum on when did Cena's booing start and why. Around this time I stopped walking wrestling much since I was about to graduate high school but it's some interesting stuff. 

lovely


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2011)

urca said:


> *Spoiler*: _SD Spoiler_



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: *OH FUCK!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Daniel Bryan comes out to cash Money in the Bank in. He pins Henry and the crowd goes nuts. Teddy Long comes out and says Henry couldn't compete due to injury so the title change isn't valid. Teddy gave the briefcase back to Bryan and announced Bryan, Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett in a four-way to crown a new #1 contender for next week's live show.




This is kind of weird. I thought the MITB was valid no matter the circumstances or if either both members were to be injured or not.


----------



## Godot (Nov 23, 2011)

One spoiler report says he keeps the briefcase.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2011)

So looks like next weeks RAW is the last for JoMo, I predict they gonna put over Brodus Clay booking him like the man that ended JoMo's career, it would be cool some ridiculous shit like JoMo doing a last promo and the lights shut off, when they come back there is Brodus Clay behind JoMo with a skull staff he hit him in the face with it a lot of times until he lose consciousness and in that moment he does his finisher on him.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *One thing I love about Smackdown over Raw is that SD's story flows*. It's really like a manga per say. Every single week a chapter goes by, it builds the story up well. It flows great. I don't know who writes SD's stories but damn, just amazing. If only Raw was like that. If only Vince would just leave the story alone outside of screwing it up each week.



I absolutely agree, every SD I miss I feel the need to watch it on YT because the story is actually well paced, RAW is a frigging clusterfuck , the worst part is that RAW gets less wrestling than SD


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2011)

I agre
"Omg CM Punk is fighting Cena both are WWE champs", next week "OMG CM Punk got screwed by Kevin Nash", next week "OMG CM Punk fights Triple H", next week "OMG CM Punk fights Alberto del Rio", next week "OMG CM Punk WWE champion."

Then for Cena
"OMG CENA is fighting CM PUNK both are WWE champs", next week "OMG John Cena loses title to Alberto del Rio", next week "OMG John Cena screwed by R-Truth and the Miz", next week "OMG Cena calls the Rock for Survivor Series", next week "OMG Cena got owned by the Rock".

Next week CM Punk starts a feud with Ziggler and John Cena starts a feud with Zack Ryder.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2011)

So how long until "Johnny Nitro" debuts on TNA?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 23, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So looks like next weeks RAW is the last for JoMo, I predict they gonna put over Brodus Clay booking him like the man that ended JoMo's career, it would be cool some ridiculous shit like JoMo doing a last promo and the lights shut off, when they come back there is Brodus Clay behind JoMo with a skull staff he hit him in the face with it a lot of times until he lose consciousness and in that moment he does his finisher on him.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree, every SD I miss I feel the need to watch it on YT because the story is actually well paced, RAW is a frigging clusterfuck , the worst part is that RAW gets less wrestling than SD



I don't know what you 2 are talking about I drank a fifth of vodka took a bong hit ate some shrooms dropped acid and finished it off with a double shot of espresso and raw made perfect sense to me.  Will except for the gay dragon with the 3 heads when did he join the roster


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I don't know what you 2 are talking about I drank a fifth of vodka took a bong hit ate some shrooms dropped acid and finished it off with a double shot of espresso and raw made perfect sense to me.  *Will except for the gay dragon with the 3 heads when did he join the roster*



I guess haters gonna hate, but I recommend you to start accepting him.. clearly 3HD (Three Headed Dragon) is the future of this business.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 23, 2011)

You're assuming Brodus Clay can run that fast in time for the lights to go back on in the Ring.  Maybe if you put like a Big Mac in the middle of the ring Brodus Clay will run like crazy.

And JoMo isn't going to TNA.  Apparently he has hired a manager and an agent so he can be in movies.


----------



## Grandia (Nov 23, 2011)

Morrison leaving WWE rumours and going TNA sound true

tis a shame


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> except for the gay dragon with the 3 heads when did he join the roster



His name is Randy Orton and he's been on the roster for many years.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 23, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I guess haters gonna hate, but I recommend you to start accepting him.. clearly 3HD (Three Headed Dragon) is the future of this business.



No not xpac gay chuck and billy gay.  And I agree he is pretty damn good in the ring



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> His name is Randy Orton and he's been on the roster for many years.



Clearly not Orton cause 3HD flies to all his events


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> You're assuming Brodus Clay can run that fast in time for the lights to go back on in the Ring.  Maybe if *you put like a Big Mac* in the middle of the ring Brodus Clay will run like crazy.
> 
> And JoMo isn't going to TNA.  Apparently he has hired a manager and an agent so he can be in movies.



Holy shit dude! you are amazing just imagine Clay hitting JoMo with the skull staff in one hand at the same time hes eating a Big Mac with the other.. that's so damn boss! 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> His name is Randy Orton and he's been on the roster for many years.



Come on! Orton wish  he got half the charisma and mic skills 3HD has.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So how long until "Johnny Nitro" debuts on TNA?



It's gonna be MoJo.


----------



## Ae (Nov 23, 2011)

Morrison leaving? I guess we won't be able to see his amazing promos  anymore...


----------



## Darc (Nov 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Morrison leaving? I guess we won't be able to see his amazing promos  anymore...


_*music hits*_



_-epic promo time-_




+



------------------




_-they love me-_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2011)

I person I really feel bad for here is Zach Ryder's dad.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 23, 2011)

Jomo vs Aries for the x-division title jomo finally accepts the fact he's a cruiserweight,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2011)

Ceria with his cruiserweight obsession again. 

It just looks like another case of JoMo being pussy-whipped by Melina. He even told her to wait to sign with TNA so they could go in together.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 23, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ceria with his cruiserweight obsession again.
> 
> It just looks like another case of JoMo being pussy-whipped by Melina. He even told her to wait to sign with TNA so they could go in together.



It's the only organization with a title for that weight class, daniel bryan sin cara jomo and others of that size belong in a division appropriate to their size and fighting type. If wwe refuses to accept that division then wrestlers should go to an organization that won't have them fighting people three times their size.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WWE knew Mark Henry was never going to lose the WHC, had to rob him out of it.





Same thing is going to happen with Punk.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAD8ZAOlo6M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 24, 2011)

I just saw Warrior with Kurt Angle in it as Cobra LMAO

No lie though the movie was fucking good.


----------



## Vox (Nov 24, 2011)

Your next #1 Contender for the WHC



The Barrett Barrage is coming for you Henry!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> It's the only organization with a title for that weight class, daniel bryan sin cara jomo and others of that size belong in a division appropriate to their size and fighting type. If wwe refuses to accept that division then wrestlers should go to an organization that won't have them fighting people three times their size.



By your description, cm punk would also have to wrestle on that division...


There's no proper division for weight classes, this is not box or mma, this is bloody wrestling...The big vs small has always been a reality in wrestling and usually it pays off really well...


----------



## Ceria (Nov 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> By your description, cm punk would also have to wrestle on that division...
> 
> 
> There's no proper division for weight classes, this is not box or mma, this is bloody wrestling...The big vs small has always been a reality in wrestling and usually it pays off really well...



Punk is bigger than jomo, considerably.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2011)

JMo is a solid midcarder lol. Not sure what the problem is. 

And I don't know how TNA is going to afford another WWE star.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't mind if either Barret or Daniel Bryan go for the title.
I'm tired of Orton and a bit of Cody more knowing he is Intercontinental Champion already.
Although I confess it would be nice if he had both titles changed to white belts.

And lo I never get tired of Stone Cold promos.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15ebFWyq57I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Nov 24, 2011)

Hope the Austin Aries vs Jean Parkour and his valet Latina feud doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2011)

An Orton Bryan feud would be kinda nice...i think...


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> It's not a remix, dudes. They decided to start the theme at another section of the song.
> 
> Can the internet please start using the sense God gave them?





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdcXgn9yKUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmph, easy mistake to make, considering it's the same band and all that's apparently changed is the chorus. Eh, but I digress. Conceding now.

The fact they rerecorded it in the first place is odd though. Some are saying it's because he's dropping the perfection gimmick... which I wasn't aware was a gimmick... or dropped. He seems the same to me.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 24, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Punk is bigger than jomo, considerably.



CM Punk is 6 ft 1 & 218 lb

Morrison is 6 ft & 224 lb.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> CM Punk is 6 ft 1 & 218 lb
> 
> Morrison is 6 ft & 224 lb.



Where did you get your info?

I ask because WWE.com has Punk listed at 6'2" & 218 lbs and Morrison listed at 6' & 215 lbs, but WWE is well known for changing a wrestler's billed stats from their actual stats.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2011)

Does anyone remember that RAW where they announced everyone's real weight and CM Punk was 190 lbs?


----------



## Gray Wolf (Nov 24, 2011)

Bison Smith died.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgelVaC0llc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv4SqxW9VIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 24, 2011)

Gotta love those TNA crowds.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2011)

I never noticed this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL6zZzi02mU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI_rV48COoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow. Threatening to strip somebody of their title over a turkey suit...this is pretty bad.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Wow. Threatening to strip somebody of their title over a turkey suit...this is pretty bad.



What


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What



Lol it was cringeworthy, to say the least.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXyfr_TpavM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2011)

lol cole.         **


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 25, 2011)

*sighs sadly*  Jomo has so much ammo in WWE if they would just get over themselves and he would drop kick Melina.  Also, ew at that fan made dolf thing.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2011)

Michael Cole is the personification of the PG-Era.

It sucks and everyone wishes everything was like before it came.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2011)

Jesus Christ Zabusa!, I hate U now every time I see Cole I'm going to remember those first 5 seconds of the video.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-wsO2sjNgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 25, 2011)

Just saw Smackdown on Dailymotion.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit @ the pop Bryan got.Cole freaking out completely made it even better. "GO AWAY!GO AWAY!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2011)

Man this was probably the best Smackdown episode of the year, for the single purpose of Daniel Bryan holding the title, even if just for a brief moment.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 25, 2011)

shame about awesome truth breaking up, seems like e is deliberately trying to bury any hope of resurrecting the tag division.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2011)

Eh, this was all on Evan and Truth. This Wellness Policy stuff isn't something I'm particularly keen on, but rules are rules and Bourne and Truth broke them. It's just an unfortunate coincidence that they were both part of tag teams. Pretty good ones too


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn you Zabuza!



Shirker said:


> Eh, this was all on Evan and Truth. This Wellness Policy stuff isn't something I'm particularly keen on, but rules are rules and Bourne and Truth broke them. It's just an unfortunate coincidence that they were both part of tag teams. Pretty good ones too



More than good they were ready for a feud, without Evan I thought with Sin Cara they could still make it but BAM! Truth got got too and Sin Cara is out of action til 6-9 months.

Well at least this make Miz free for a feud with Punk the matches gonna suck, but with the real heat Punk as on Miz the promos are gonna be some of the best.

Also another confirmation of the release of da Jomosapien.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOMZ5h6gHAQ[/YOUTUBE]

I feel bad for Zack's dad.


----------



## mow (Nov 25, 2011)

Zig Zag's selling of the Rough Ryder (AGAIN) = 	pek

give up on the tag division guys, it's never gonna happen, there was momentum for it to possibly thrive but Evan and Truth fucked it right up the arse.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2011)

This Zach Ryder push is so awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2011)

The last time a limo blew up, Chris Benoit happened.

DAMN YOU, JOMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2011)

just saw RAW(i know am late)... Ziggler vs. Punk was epic.. i gotta see it again..

as for the comeback trailers.. i am really interested with Kane's.. especially if they're giving him another title reign..

Y2J's/Taker's was kinda creepy


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2011)

At first, I thought it was just a technical error, but they're sticking the "Itbegins2012" stuff in the twitter feed, too. Nice touch, WWE.

Just saw Smackdown. This Daniel Bryant stuff is weird.... I like that it looks like they're putting him into the ME scene earlier than expected, but why is he getting a title shot when he has MitB? Can't imagine how this'll go.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2011)

About Jomosapien last RAW


*Spoiler*: __ 



From a dirty sheet, might be rumors but they said John Morrison vs Brodus Clay is to be the opening match for Monday night RAW.Brodus is to squash Morrison in a short match and keep punishing him after the match.Morrison is to be taken out of the ring on a stretcher.WWE officials are currently planning to push brodus as a heel mid carder and is to feud with zack after he wins the US title at TLC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2011)

Inugami said:


> About Jomosapien last RAW
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Clay/Ryder could potentially be good.. i just can't can't for dolph to lose his title.. imagine him beating trips on WM, well a man can dream can't he?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2011)

holy shit DB had the title for like 3 minutes!!!!! Goddayum! Its about time WWE dropped that shitty losing streak gimmick.

Now he gets to face Henry in a fucking steel cage!


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 25, 2011)

Missed smackdown......


sigh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzhxwuizY9M[/YOUTUBE]

i expect this much epicness in Kane's return


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2011)

You guys need to get off Danielson's nuts mang


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2011)

We would, but he doesn't groom 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You're welcome for the mental image, BTW


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wait after November.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 25, 2011)

Inugami said:


> About Jomosapien last RAW
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh hell yes!!

One thing I like about the US/IC championships is that those are the two titles that eccentric, flashy, unique stars become champions. For example look at The Godfather, MVP, Val Venis, Santino, just guys who had that uniqueness about them that you can tell they wouldn't become world champs but good champs in their own right. Ryder falls into this category as well although I get a feeling that Ryder's beyond them and he'll have some defining matches that'll make the heads say "You know, this guy's got it, he's ready" and take him to the top. Eventually he'll get more serious, give better matches and will end up being a main eventer. I see him being where Morrison should have been had he not fucked up. He'll be up there where the Miz is in the future. He's ready. He's got it. 

And Brodus Clay is great. I can see some great matches. He's this generation's Vader.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The last time a limo blew up, Chris Benoit happened.



Free Publicity. :ho


----------



## Darc (Nov 25, 2011)

JoMo is gone, oh well~

DB is in a weird spot, nice to see him get a little ME push but he's gonna fight Henry for the title while he's the MitB holder? Weird, maybe he'll lose and Henry will be beating him up and Show comes in and owns Henry for the save then DB cashes in again but keeps it this time.


----------



## Vox (Nov 26, 2011)

What exactly does Ryder have? I've never seen the appeal. Sure, his show has some good moments but I've been watching it more for the Ziggler #HEEL parts as of late.

He seems average in-ring, average on the stick, his look is weird as fuck and his character seems like a joke. He'll need to at least change that a bit, right?


----------



## FearTear (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkoMSAeksno[/YOUTUBE]

I can't remember another moment when the crowd goes literally nuts like this, good times


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> One thing I like about the US/IC championships is that those are the two titles that eccentric, flashy, unique stars become champions. For example look at *The Godfather, MVP, Val Venis, Santino,* just guys who had that uniqueness about them that you can tell they wouldn't become world champs but good champs in their own right.
> 
> And Brodus Clay is great. I can see some great matches. He's this generation's Vader.



Those people are/were so good in a way Vince doesn't see as ME's, but yes the charm of those people is like you really don't know what to expect from those belt holders, just look at Rhodes he obviously did whatever he wanted with his character but now hes going more serious he and Dolph need to drop those titles and try ME, Ryder for USA title and if is true Tedd gonna do a type of Hank Hill gimmick I would mark for him holding the IC.


----------



## mow (Nov 26, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2011)

That guy .


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 26, 2011)

mow said:


> amazing


Icecream looks good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2011)

That fat ass is eating ice cream again.


----------



## Darc (Nov 26, 2011)

I like that TLC Promo pic, Punk is making WWE cool, where u at Nash?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw smackdown, it was an awesome moment when bryan won the title, insane pop. I like the idea of him winning it next week, then who knows maybe he'd keep it for a while and mark wins it back only for him to cash it in at WM or maybe this is the start of their feud which culminates at WM? 

Barret's still looking strong, i don't understand why people don't give him more respect.

Obligatory Orton in main event was obligatory. Would've rather seen sheamus or ziggler.

I hate that we never see punk on smackdown. I agree with the where the hell is nash idea, he should be in matches right now dominating people building up a character for the game to come back and break.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 26, 2011)

GIF by *jeffreyc*

I don't know why, but this scene suits perfectly with this music
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeehgVMFgdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Nov 26, 2011)

Even knocked the fuck out mark fought to hold onto that title.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2011)

FearTear said:


> GIF by *jeffreyc*
> 
> I don't know why, but this scene suits perfectly with this music
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeehgVMFgdQ[/YOUTUBE]



It would be more cool with Brodus Clay and his Bowser looks.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2011)

Strikeforce
The website features a countdown clock that will expire on April 1, 2012, the same day as WrestleMania XXVIII.

I don't know about you guys but I'm stoked.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2011)

As much as I dislike Cole but I loved his reaction to Bryan "cashing in".

NO NO!!NO!NO!
GO AWAY!GO AWAY!!O.O
*gasp* STOP THIS!!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft, wwe still isn't ready.  I'd rather work for that network than pay for it.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Pfft, wwe still isn't ready.  I'd rather work for that network than pay for it.



It's coming with NFL & NBA for only $7-$12 per month. Sounds good to me


----------



## Ceria (Nov 27, 2011)

Will raw and smackdown still be on local cable? or only on their network? do you think they could take that kind of risk?


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Will raw and smackdown still be on local cable? or only on their network? do you think they could take that kind of risk?



It'll probably end up being both or repeats on their network.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 27, 2011)

To quote Vinnie Mac's theme, there is no chance in Hell they would make SD! and Raw exclusive to WWE Network.  Most likely they will have reruns though, like Masterpiece said.


----------



## Darc (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe its just me, but it looks like Sin Cara's dick is out:


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 27, 2011)

Darc said:


> Maybe its just me, but it looks like Sin Cara's dick is out:



Saw that on Wrestlezone.

It's not just you. It's so much "not just you" that WWE had to pull it from their site.  It's hard for anyone to look at that shirt and not see a dick at his waist. Well, anyone besides WWE themselves, apparently.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2011)

Great... now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't see how that was approved. Thankfully they're pulling that shirt. All they need to do is really gold the dick out of there and they'll be fine. Stupid management.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2011)

> WWE officials have been discussing turning World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry babyface again. Henry is in the midst of the biggest push of his career and he’s gotten over huge as an unstoppable heel, but sources expect the face turn to happen sooner than later.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vHRMeRszw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2011)

> WWE officials have been discussing turning World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry babyface again.



No more Hall of Pain then?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Why? Do they hate ratings?

Unless they take the Orton/Punk route and do nothing to his character aside from beating up bad guys instead of injured people and those smaller than him, I don't see that working all that well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2011)

Even Sin Cara's shirts botch.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

They better not turn Mark Henry face. If he turns face it better be near the end when he's about to retire. Keep him a heel until at least after WM. I don't see a face Henry at all working right now.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 28, 2011)

Cant wait for that punk/dolph main event title feud.

Seriously, am I the only one whos been VERY impressed with Ziggler lately? The guy has made huge improvements over the past year, arguably having the best matches in the company. He's definitly on his way to the main event. Hell, I rather they do a punk/dolph feud right now. I feel like Dolph, and Cody, has slowly been making the us and IC titles mean something again.

Not really looking forward to a miz/punk feud(if the dirtsheets are true). I dont think they're gonna have the connection to make a good feud. This shit might be boring.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 28, 2011)

The hall of pain can't stop yet, he hasn't inducted Cena and orton yet


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

see, they never expected henry to get this over.  They really have nothing worthy of dethroning him.  And using BS just ruined alot of the rub he could give.  Notice DBD had to beat a beaten man.  Since when can you cash in on someone passed out?  Ugh, Henry don't need my symapthy.  Sexual Choco don't do ratings.


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

Henry turning face would be the worse thing, c'mon WWE.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Cant wait for that punk/dolph main event title feud.
> 
> Seriously, am I the only one whos been VERY impressed with Ziggler lately? The guy has made huge improvements over the past year, arguably having the best matches in the company. He's definitly on his way to the main event. Hell, I rather they do a punk/dolph feud right now. I feel like Dolph, and Cody, has slowly been making the us and IC titles mean something again.
> 
> Not really looking forward to a miz/punk feud(if the dirtsheets are true). I dont think they're gonna have the connection to make a good feud. This shit might be boring.



I've said Ziggler was the next HBK for awhile, lol people thought JoMo was going places.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

mow said:


> amazing



dat IceCream


----------



## Godot (Nov 28, 2011)

Both Dolph & Cody have been amazing as of late. Having them compete against the top-cards is really bringing the titles back to their former glory. Having said that, I'd prefer if Ziggler got his main-event at RR instead, so he can drop the US title to Ryder at TLC.

I seriously DO NOT WANT Henry to turn face. I was thinking the way Big Show attacked Henry with the chair at SS meant he might turn heel against Bryan or something (probably saying something like he doesn't deserve the title) and that could give Henry a motive to turn face. But again, I don't want that.

And one more thing: Bryan v Barrett at WM for the WHC. Please make it happen. Please...


----------



## pussyking (Nov 28, 2011)

haven't watched wwe in a while. is john cena still the champion?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

pussyking said:


> haven't watched wwe in a while. is john cena still the champion?



CM Punk is and dat signature


----------



## FearTear (Nov 28, 2011)

pussyking said:


> haven't watched wwe in a while. is john cena still the champion?


----------



## pussyking (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> dat IceCream



why does punk have no hair? 

he looked better when he had hair.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

pussyking said:


> Punk will just lose it back to Cena a month from now.



He can't really lose it _back_ to Cena since he didn't win it from Cena in the first place, he won it from Alberto Del Rio.

Also, that is not going to happen.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Cena's trolling, it ain't happening yet.  With SD live this week, I'll be seeing alot of you peeps in the next two days.  Same time I'll be hanging with some podcasts.  You guys ever heard of RBR weekly wrestling talk?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

So the Winter of Morrison is today.. just wait til the Jomosapien take the mic and throw a ice cream promo shoot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

you know it would be awesome.. if punk defends his title tonight and JoMo costs him the match


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

Morrison is just there tonight to get destroyed by Brodus Clay.  Can't have him leaving WWE without getting in one last job.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> you know it would be awesome.. if punk defends his title tonight and JoMo costs him the match



And after that he starship pain del Rio take the belt and cut an improved CM Punk promo shoot and leave the building.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

nah.. putting clay over is much more fruitful


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2011)

Even though his wrestling career is likely not going to change for the better

Sure why not


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

Brodus clay will finally debut. His fatass finally got to a locker room and will walk down the ramp.....it only took him a month to do it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2011)

cool, Brodus Clay can be in one of the those Be a Star commercials


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay finisher should be he forcing a Big Mac on his opponents throat, somewhat like Mr. Socko.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> you know it would be awesome.. if punk defends his title tonight and JoMo costs him the match



would that cuckold jomo have the balls to play that card? 

Don't think so.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see John Morrison reach his potential in TNA.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like Cena may be going back to the rapper gimmick:





> *So, before he heads to Miami for the biggest bout of his career, Cena  needs to step his game up. To combat The Great One’s charisma, he has to  bring back the suggestive rhymes that helped him turn heads during his  days as The Doctor of Thuganomics. It’s no surprise that one of the  biggest ovations Cena’s received in recent years came when he performed a  scathing freestyle directed at The Rock. And the relaxed jocularity  that helped him sail through rivalries with The Miz and Alberto Del Rio  needs to be replaced with focus — the type of two-a-day determination  that took Cena from the greasy bodybuilding gyms of L.A. to the biggest  arenas in the world. This stuff is serious and he needs to recognize  that.*


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

^ The perfect time to turn heel.


Enter the Match as a Babyface, midway through it turn Heel.


FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

But why go back to the rapper gimmick? Why not just make him a disgruntled asshole? It seems like it would be a step backwards and an awkward one.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 28, 2011)

As if intelligent viewers hated him enough.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wF5rL7dj7D4[/YOUTUBE]

Laurinaitis is fucking gold 



Darth Nihilus said:


> Even though his wrestling career is likely not going to change for the better
> 
> Sure why not



Nah. He seems to be heading in the right direction. He'll most likely join TNA and become a top X-division star. That's leagues better than staying in the WWE to be an jobber.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm here guys for another night of Monday Night Raw.
And now that everyone is starting to hate Cena I'm really liking his attitude.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Cena about to get buried again?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

OMg Cena chants noooo


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS CROWD?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

Is John Cena going to F-U Roddy?
Please do it man.


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Nah. He seems to be heading in the right direction. He'll most likely join TNA and become a top X-division star. That's leagues better than staying in the WWE to be an jobber.



He'll probably feud with Aries then fall into oblivion.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

STFU on Roddy please.
Anything to make you look bad.


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

WWE teasing a Cena heel turn, bastards


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

This crowd yo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Cena has a vagina


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

Get off CENA'S DICK PIPER!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

Can Randy Orton show up and also RKO Roddy?
I'm so god damn tired of Face-Orton.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

so what hath i missed?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a slap.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah yes!  Roddy keeps his pimp hand strong.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

*SLAP* FEEL THE ENERGY


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

Wait a minute!
Wasn't Piper the one that helped Cena kill Nexus?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

Man John Cena is a coward.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

Dat Slap


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

Miz takes on John Morrison?


wtf....


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe with a bit of luck Randy Orton will show up and RKO Roddy during tonight's show?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 28, 2011)

So what do I see? Cena being an boyscout as usual... *sigh*



Masterpiece said:


> He'll probably feud with Aries then fall into oblivion.



Hopefully not... Otherwise he'll end up like Pope who's going nowhere as of now...


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

The burial to end his wwe run


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 28, 2011)

Squash time!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

In b4 post match beatdown by clay.  OR in b4 Clay == Miz's bodyguard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

Until Brutus Clay comes in for the kill.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

In Breaking News Brodus Clay was scheduled to appear in tonight's RAW but was recently spotted in a McDonald's Nearby screaming THE McRib IS BACK!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm going to miss JoMo in WWE.
I hope he becomes a champion in TNA though.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope brodus uses viscera's "rape" move. shit is funny


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Miz is hitting John with a steel pipe.
Half-assed


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

I missed the Piper/Cena promo damn...I hope it gets online later. 

Also sucks for JoMo, what a way to go out, damn.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Morrison doesn't even get a fairwell match


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 28, 2011)

Totally unexpected


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, what a way to say goodbye.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?



My sentiments exactly. What the hell's the provocation?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

The story of Morrison's WWE Career.  He could never get the leg up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Well storywise, he's got guts.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodnight sweet prince of mojo.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

What the f--k is happening in front of me right now?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> What the f--k is happening in front of me right now?



Morrison getting an send off via beating the Miz


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

I was hoping for Jomo to channel his inner shane mcmahon and go full retard with a spot


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, is it just me or did that ref take a really long pause before dropping his hand for the the 2?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

Morrison is going out like a badass? 

I can easily see this guy resigning in 1-3 years. It's a great set-up. Good that JoMo is doing what he can to give the best show because he leaves. I approve.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Well this is interesting.  JoMo is getting some offensive moves in.....well nevermind.


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm convinced Brodus Clay isn't real.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

The Miz ends careers.



Darc said:


> I'm convinced Brodus Clay isn't real.



Maybe Brodus Clay is a metaphor. Everytime he's schedualed to come back, someone gets f--ked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Ouch with Cole's remarks to Morrison.  Geez, dead weight.:amazed


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

It's also good that he leaves in the form of his friend's win. If anyone was to give him a final match it would have been Brodus or Miz. Good it was one of them.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw shit...

Well... At least John didn't get squashed. 

I have to wonder though. When is Brodus Clay ever gonna debut? As much as I wouldn't have liked to seen it, him debuting and squashing Morrison would've made for an great debut for him.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Miz is going full Cody?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

I still don't buy Miz as threatening despite his booking.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 28, 2011)

So whats the over-under on how many weeks it is until we get the obligatory "they didn't let me be me" shoot video from John Morrison?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck on your future endeavors sighting.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

JoMo will go the christian route and go to TNA and or Japan for a few years and return to WWE


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> JoMo will go the christian route and go to TNA and or Japan for a few years and return to WWE



Then he'll get the World or WWE title and lose it in 2 days??


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> JoMo will go the christian route and go to TNA and or Japan for a few years and return to WWE



just as long as he doesn't got the tomko/hall route


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

.....time to make tea


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

with a combined weight of 47 pounds kelly kelly and alicia fox.

did anyone catch that youtube adress they flashed on the tv


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

What in the world??


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Ooohhh man, the Bellas. 
If only their characters didn't make me want to stab people with thumbnails

EDIT*
Now what the f--k are the Divas of Destruction doing? Is this show the "Night of WTF"?!


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

Look at dem bounce.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> In Breaking News Brodus Clay was scheduled to appear in tonight's RAW but was recently spotted in a McDonald's Nearby screaming THE McRib IS BACK!!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

Cue the porn music~


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

ROFL THE CAR IS ON THE STAGE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Just a quick question, but does anyone here remember Wrestlemania 2000 game?  I had fun with that one.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

also Miz is the WWE janitor, removing Jobbers and Drug addicts one show at a time.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN9FWb0zKm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

THIS MUSIC!!!!!  Did it just say too many limes?  Also, lol @ Yankee Irish rock playing in wwe.  Took it long enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

One more week?!


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 28, 2011)

Running gag confirmed.


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

dat explanation


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

So its storyline


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

That close up on Miz face made me lol, just can't take the guy seriously.



PlacidSanity said:


> Just a quick question, but does anyone here remember Wrestlemania 2000 game?  I had fun with that one.



Yes is the only one I liked, there's another game this gen with similar gameplay?

And fuck twitter on WWE even Punk can't make it cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

And when Brodus finally does debut, who are they going to feed to him?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

"Brodus is a killer, and I am purposefully not letting him compete yet just to piss him off.  Boy, it's a good thing he doesn't know, huh?  Man, he would probably beat the holy Hell out of me.  I'm really glad this conversation isn't being broadcast on national television or anything."


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a quick question, but does anyone here remember Wrestlemania 2000 game?  I had fun with that one.



I preferred No Mercy myself. It was WM2000 with more modes and the weapons didn't disappear through the floor.
--------------------------------

@Laurengitus: Yeah, nice excuse. You guys just can't find him because he keeps getting lost around the concession stands.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Sir I have a law degree.


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

all these fat jokes


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 28, 2011)

Guess we can look forward to an amazingly sold RKO.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

Dolph's theme sucks monkey ass


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

How many versions does Ziggler have of his into music?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Ziggler's new thing is "Show-Off"?
Hm... I think... want.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

I dont understand a WORD Barret is saying


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

Ziggler should be slapped for all these theme changes.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

Woi is being too quiet dammit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

Ziggler is the future of the WWE.  #HEEL


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Ziggler should be slapped for all these theme changes.



And he will sell that slap beautifully


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Huh, nice finish.

Has Randy been on a losing streak as of late?
-------------------

Dat Ziggler headstand :ho


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

Randy putting over talent? Bah gawd dis amazing.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

#Heel.


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

Randy Orton taking some lost.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

Orton got got for trying to copy Ziggler.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Huh, nice finish.
> 
> Has Randy been on a losing streak as of late?
> -------------------
> ...



Orton has been losing since he lost the WHC.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

Orton's hit that level where he can propel other stars now because of how good he is. He just doesn't care anymore really. He's propelled Henry, propelled Cody, propelling Barrett and he's propelling Ziggler. Way to go Randy. He's changed from how he used to be.


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

Orton is on a Rock level of putting over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol at Bryan and Cole in the ring.  I wonder who is going to tear into who verbally?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Poor DB wasn't around when JBL was commentating.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

/perk.  DBD gets to live cut his wwe.com promo?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

.....or not?  Cole dragged all the air outta this for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Is there anybody on the roster that can match Cole verbally?  Geez, he tore into Bryan there.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

FUCK YEAH DANIEL BRYAN STEPPING HIS MIC GAME UP!!!!


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2011)

Dat DBD


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

This shit is going intense and it will be even bigger tomorrow.


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

He said "tomorrow"


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

lol my roomate just asked if dbd cutting a promo was the rock talking.   lol wut?

Also, SD! is live tomorrow, j0.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

ROFL is DB turning heel as they're trying to make Mark Henry a face?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Cole kinda had a point though. What happened to that WrestleMania thing? They didn't even TRY to make DB look like a threat until just now, and even then it's flimsy.



Agmaster said:


> lol my roomate just asked if dbd cutting a promo was the rock talking.   lol wut?



Well, in his defense, DB was screaming pretty loud


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

This is gonna be the 3rd RAW in a row Cena hasn't had a match


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

NICE ZACK Ryder match from out of nowhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

What was that with the twitter thing on TV?

Anyway, let's see if Ryder gets the win here.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> What was that with the twitter thing on TV?
> 
> Anyway, let's see if Ryder gets the win here.



Part of the It's Coming 2012/Possible Y2J return gimmick. They've been doing it for weeks.

Ryder with another win. I am pleased.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 28, 2011)

No one cares about Kane anymore.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

Kane is returning and those youtube promos must be for the Undertaker.


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> This is gonna be the 3rd RAW in a row Cena hasn't had a match


I don't mind 



Shirker said:


> Cole kinda had a point though. What happened to that WrestleMania thing? They didn't even TRY to make DB look like a threat until just now, and even then it's flimsy.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIlYTf4ISIk[/YOUTUBE]



PlacidSanity said:


> What was that with the twitter thing on TV


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

BASED MICK!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Part of the It's Coming 2012/Possible Y2J return gimmick. They've been doing it for weeks.
> 
> Ryder with another win. I am pleased.



Trust me it's Ryback(Skip Sheffield)
You have to remember, his gimmick was:
"Ryback, an indestructible “Terminator” style character billed from “The Future.”


----------



## Darc (Nov 28, 2011)

Ryback is a fucking terrible name.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIlYTf4ISIk[/YOUTUBE]



Ah, so the whole Mark Henry thing. He's doing like Big Show was, his new goal in life is embarrassing Mark. Thanks for the vid.

----------------

CM Punk: He will kick your ass, and aftewards, you can kiss his.

-----------------



Masterpiece said:


> Trust me it's Ryback(Skip Sheffield)
> You have to remember, his gimmick was:
> "Ryback, an indestructible “Terminator” style character billed from “The Future.”



Hm... never thought of it that way. Well if it is Skip, hell, no complaints from me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

Champion not coming out first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Ryback is a fucking terrible name.



Lol, was not that Seagal's character from the Under Siege series.


----------



## Vox (Nov 28, 2011)

That beard looks dirty as fuck, DB. Shave that shit you hobo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol at the crowd chants.

Pretty entertaining match I am seeing.


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG I'M MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah it's the old Eddie Guerrero!!


----------



## Totitos (Nov 28, 2011)

Punk almost pulled out an Eddie.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Tribute to eddie


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

now who comes out to beat up punk.........


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Punk is something else I tell ya.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL at the CHAIR ordeal.


hilarious.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2011)

Anticlimactic finish. Should've ended with the chair spot. But hey, Punk didn't get screwed, so I'm content. Good Raw.




Shadow said:


> now who comes out to beat up punk.........



Not Brodus Clay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2011)

Now that was an entertaining finish.  I am wondering how the next days Smackdown is going to turn out.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> now who comes out to beat up punk.........



Miz, great promos.. shit matches.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2011)

I just can't take Miz seriously. I don't know but it must be his face. He keeps reminding me of a frog. He just needs to do something that makes him look more intimidating like grow facial hair (if it's possible for him), turn into a crazy character or just something. I cannot take that guy seriously at all. Better yet grow his hair out, get a ponytail, at least he'd look like an asshole.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 28, 2011)

Shadow said:
			
		

> Now who comes out to beat up Punk





			
				Shirker said:
			
		

> Not Brodus Clay.



Brodus is still eating a McRib.  ITS BACK!!!


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *I just can't take Miz seriously. I don't know but it must be his face.* He keeps reminding me of a frog. He just needs to do something that makes him look more intimidating like grow facial hair (if it's possible for him), turn into a crazy character or just something. I cannot take that guy seriously at all. Better yet grow his hair out, get a ponytail, at least he'd look like an asshole.



His expressions and close up the camera did this night just ruined all the intimidating moment they tried to give him, like come on he isn't and look like a monster heel.. I wouldn't be surprised if this match with JoMo was scripted for Brodus Big Mac Clay, and at last minute they replaced him with the Miz just to give him more heat to build him for a Punk feud.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 28, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I just can't take Miz seriously. I don't know but it must be his face. He keeps reminding me of a frog. He just needs to do something that makes him look more intimidating like grow facial hair (if it's possible for him), turn into a crazy character or just something. I cannot take that guy seriously at all. Better yet grow his hair out, get a ponytail, at least he'd look like an asshole.




I agree completely. I don't know what it is about him, but for some reason, I just can't take him seriously. Its crazy how the E is trying to push him as a tough guy main eventer. I'm not sayin he shouldn't be a main eventer. And I like miz A LOT..but I just can't take him serious as a dangerous guy. Maybe its his facial expressions. He looks like a backstreet boy reject. I don't think a feud between miz and punk is gonna be any good. I don't think they're gonna have good chemistry.

We don't believe you, you need more people! -Jay z


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So the Winter of Morrison is today.. just wait til the Jomosapien take the mic and throw a ice cream promo shoot.



The funny part is if he did do a shoot promo the fans would most likely boo the hell out of him instead of getting behind him like they did Punk.

Morrison is just too fake.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The funny part is if he did do a shoot promo the fans would most likely boo the hell out of him instead of getting behind him like they did Punk.
> 
> Morrison is just too fake.



Well I watched some supposed photo of him on his highschool days and he looked like a big DnD geek, and now hes using a rockstar gimmick.. perhaps if WWE gave the nerd gimmick to him instead of Bryan he wouldn't feel much fake


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 29, 2011)

Inugami said:


> His expressions and close up the camera did this night just ruined all the intimidating moment they tried to give him, like come on he isn't and look like a monster heel.. I wouldn't be surprised if this match with JoMo was scripted for Brodus Big Mac Clay, and at last minute they replaced him with the Miz just to give him more heat to build him for a Punk feud.



I agree. It just didn't work at all. Yeah it's nice that he was take out by his friend, the guy who really made him get noticed but but come on now. Miz didn't need to do it like that. I couldn't take it seriously let alone believe that. Miz should have talked crap on the mic after he beat Morrison's leg and then continues to spew hate as he beat his ass. He's no Henry. Let alone Brodus would have been a far better person to destroy him. 



Rated R Superstar said:


> I agree completely. I don't know what it is about him, but for some reason, I just can't take him seriously. Its crazy how the E is trying to push him as a tough guy main eventer. I'm not sayin he shouldn't be a main eventer. And I like miz A LOT..but I just can't take him serious as a dangerous guy. Maybe its his facial expressions. He looks like a backstreet boy reject. I don't think a feud between miz and punk is gonna be any good. I don't think they're gonna have good chemistry.
> 
> We don't believe you, you need more people! -Jay z



Exactly. Miz has one of those crazy faces like if he was wild and crazy or just completely quiet he'd be worth it but he's not some crazy damaging badass, that's not going to work. Also along with that Miz is smart. He's sort of like a Riddler-type villain than Bane. The WWE need to be using his intelligence as a way to build his character up. Have Miz using his surroundings to his advantage, play his mouth and have him talk trash in an assholish way to his opponents like a promo while finding ways to beat them down, just don't make him some silent badass it doesn't work. We know what Miz is good at and that's talking, using his head, talking and just that. If they aren't using his strengths don't use him. He's not that kind of wrestler. It's like they're trying to combine Cody Rhodes' and Henry's gimmicks into one for him. 

I don't know but I can EASILY have seen Miz after attacking Morrison with that pole get on the mic and talk about how he's better, smarter and just a greater wrestler than Morrison all while continuously keeping himself in a normal tone sorta psychotic in a way and just prove how he's just that damn good. It would have worked far better than what the WWE gave him ugh. 

----------------

On another note WWE.com has an article about Cena asking fans if he needs a reboot and they specifically say he needs to go back to his Doctor of Thugnomics rapping and focus he had when he came up to order to take on the Rock. The whole article they're burying Cena. 

They're teasing. 

Cena's finally going to change. Thank god.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 29, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. Superstars spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Rosa Mendes is now associated with the Epico & Primo stable.

- *Primo defeated Kofi Kingston*.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> HOLY SHIT. Superstars spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh come on, it's freaking KOFI, fer cryin' out loud.


 

Overall, it twas a pretty decent RAW, Divas match and shitty Punk/Del Rio backstage segment/match(time to end this awful feud already and let Dolph carry Punk to some more good matches) aside. Hope Henry fucks up Bryan somethin' good tomorrow night.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

How can there be spoilers for smackdown when its live today? 

I only saw the pipers pit segment, and at first when i saw him i thought laurentis was wearing a kilt, then i went Oh, its piper. 

He rambled for a while but then finally got going and it seemed like he was willing to exercise the pussy out of Cena, even calling him the babyface of the company, you could see the cena he should become after he got slapped, the evil persona starting to stir but like usual he pussied out and walked out.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2011)

That was a SUPERSTARS spoiler, not Smackdown.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

Speaking of Kofi how much is left of Bourne's 30 days


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN9FWb0zKm8[/YOUTUBE]



Year 2012
2nd Day
January


----------



## FearTear (Nov 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> HOLY SHIT. Superstars spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't see anything wrong: Primo and Hunico want the Tag Team Titles, they have to beat the current champion to legitimately pretend a title match


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2011)

I like this potential tag team fued, its more interesting then their shit with Sin Cara and Bourne should be back this week so yeah, glad botch Cara is out.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That was a SUPERSTARS spoiler, not Smackdown.



Give him a break bro, they do both start with an S


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Year 2012
> 2nd Day
> January



I just don't understand how the gimmick would work with Jericho.

Everyone I've talked to is saying Shane McMahon, like he's taking the company back from Vince or something.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

I didn't think Shane gave a shit anymore


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 29, 2011)

I seriously doubt it's Jericho.

First off, the gimmick totally does not work with Jericho.  It is completely different than his Y2J persona, so using the whole Y2J thing as evidence it is him simply does not work.

Second, according to Jericho himself it's not him, and that he is going to be in Hawaii in January with Fozzy.  Obviously that could be bullshit, but combining that with the above point and the fact that several wrestling news sources have reported that negotiations between Jericho and WWE have fallen through just casts more doubts on it being him.

There is also the fact that the Y2J reference is pretty convoluted to say the least.

I would be stoked if it actually does turn out to be Jericho, I just seriously doubt it will.  I would love to see Jericho come back and face either Taker or Punk at WM.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2011)

Stark said:


> I just don't understand how the gimmick would work with Jericho.
> 
> Everyone I've talked to is saying Shane McMahon, like he's taking the company back from Vince or something.



If only. It would make my day to see Shane-o back on TV, but he's about as relevant as Brodus Clay right now. Who knows, maybe Vince will surprise me.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 29, 2011)

It's obviously Goldberg.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> It's obviously Goldberg.



Never been a big fan of him but I seriously loved his Entrance Theme and his Entrances themselves.

Though thinking of Goldberg always reminds me of this:
[YOUTUBE]61duAhvfqpw[/YOUTUBE]

Toilet Paper Spam.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2011)

Shirker said:


> If only. It would make my day to see Shane-o back on TV, but he's about as relevant as Brodus Clay right now. Who knows, maybe Vince will surprise me.



Speaking of Clay, I found the excuse they gave last night for the delay in his appearance hilarious.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Never been a big fan of him but I seriously loved his Entrance Theme and his Entrances themselves.
> 
> Though thinking of Goldberg always reminds me of this:
> [YOUTUBE]61duAhvfqpw[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



You know I never liked goldbergs entrances.  Never could understand why a guy who was supposed to be so tough needed a security escort


----------



## Inugami (Nov 29, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know I never liked goldbergs entrances.  Never could understand why a guy who was supposed to be so tough needed a security escort



The security was there to protect Goldberg's opponent in case he lose control


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

Inugami said:


> The security was there to protect Goldberg's opponent in case he lose control



 IDK about that one... ok well I also always hated the one security guard who always had to knock on the door to tell him they were ready.

The only security guard deserving of praise is ralphus.  No one got near Jericho without his say so


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2011)

Stark said:


> Speaking of Clay, I found the excuse they gave last night for the delay in his appearance hilarious.



Heh, heh, Laurengitus trying to give Brodus the wrestling equivalent of blue-balls


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, psycho Miz is horrible. This is like trying to turn Kelly Kelly into a badass.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2011)

Or Punk into someone likeable.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

Or Alex Wright into a nazi


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2011)

Phil Brooks is very likeable. Just ask Colt Cabana.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 29, 2011)

Or Daniel Bryan into a credible threat.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know I never liked goldbergs entrances.  Never could understand why a guy who was supposed to be so tough needed a security escort



Didn't he always get to the ring with the Cameras Backstage?
[YOUTUBE]oqlVjcE8_6A[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe so he didn't get lost.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Didn't he always get to the ring with the Cameras Backstage?
> [YOUTUBE]oqlVjcE8_6A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Maybe so he didn't get lost.



It was something which started around the time when he either won the us title from raven or sometime when he started the major feud with hogan and hall, maybe it was hall that attacked him backstage and from then on they gave him security.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Phil Brooks is very likeable. Just ask Colt Cabana.


Philoshave Phil didn't even try to get Colt his job back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2011)

No, but he'll keep on trying to get an ice cream bar!

(Because he's a fat ass)


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Nov 29, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, it's freaking KOFI, fer cryin' out loud.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, I'm fine with Kofi jobbing. He's an OK mid-card guy, but he's horribly overrated in these parts.

I'm just surprised they gave _Primo_ (who is very talented, but he's literally been used as a job guy for like 2-3 years now) of all people a victory over someone who is about as solidified as you can as a mid-carder. If Primo's going to be getting on TV then I'm all for this.







Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Philoshave Phil didn't even try to get Colt his job back.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Nov 29, 2011)

So I heard that Jo-Mo may be leaving WWE after the whole stretcher debacle on monday.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> So I heard that Jo-Mo may be leaving WWE after the whole stretcher debacle on monday.



Everyone already knows


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> So I heard that Jo-Mo may be leaving WWE after the whole stretcher debacle on monday.



Hey guys, did you hear that The Rock is fighting John Cena at Wrestlemania?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Well Smackdown is starting, so let's see how this goes.  Interesting, starting off with Mick Foley.  Lol at the Tiny Tim remark.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate it when they do shit like that...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Geez, the crowd seems a bit out of it for some reason.

Lol, nevermind, Cody got reaction from them.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

WOOAHHH! I think I speak for everybody when I say I l love me some Rhodes.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Second year in a row that Rhodes comes in to ruin Christmas.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 29, 2011)

WCW champion.


LOL Didn't he just use to refer it as the 5X World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Interesting with the WCW belt reference, but has not Booker held on to WWE gold in the past.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah I think really he is like a 7x champion


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 29, 2011)

Mick Foley has done a better job hosting smackdown so far than the rock did at WM 28 and the 3 hour Raw.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

>Pole match

Russo is suffering from an erection somewhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, Brie won.  Lol at the winning stipulation.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

GOLDUST


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Fucking Goldie sighting. Too bad this crowd is really meh.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 29, 2011)

Goldust


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

What the hell am I watching with this skit.  Lol, Otunga playing the Grinch.  Also, Goldust sighting.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

the entire rhodes family needs to be in a match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Quick question, but when did the Jindar/Ted fued start?  I must have not been paying attention to when it happen.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't tell me I'm the only one who saw the commercial about the guy shaving with a scissor.



PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question, but when did the Jindar/Ted fued start?  I must have not been paying attention to when it happen.


A few weeks ago


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, that was interesting.  At least the crowd is being active with Cody.

Also, is it me or are we getting more comercials than usual.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 29, 2011)

LMAO we only get to see one Tag Team Title now.


Rhodes vs Booker T canceled.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Call me crazy but I miss Tyson's statue of liberty hairstyle. At least it made him stand out more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol at the finish.  That was fun to watch.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, but he'll keep on trying to get an ice cream bar!
> 
> (Because he's a fat ass)






In Brightest Day! said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that wasn't directed at you, man. Just some of the others who reacted to it afterward. 




>


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

Remember when backstage segment was entertaining :awuh


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously, give Tyson Kidd a real feud all ready....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

The backstage segment would be solid if Otunga craps his pants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, well that was interesting.  I thought mistletoe was suppose to be somewhat poisonous when you ingest it.

Geez I can't help but quote this from Batman Returns:

"Mistletoe can be deadly if you eat it.  
A kiss can be deadlier if you mean it."


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

HO HO HO TO YOU TO RANDY!


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

here's hoping orton loses to otunga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Well this is a surprise.  Otunga in an entertaining match.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRETT


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

And I thought Otunga actually had a chance


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

Totitos said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRETT



when someone interferes in your match you're supposed to lose it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

Otunga didn't shit his pants


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Otunga getting hit in the head by a green Christmas present will live forever in .gif form


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

It would have been interesting if Otunga would have won.  Could you imagine the crowd reaction?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

Otunga should have won, 

a lawyer just beat orton, deal with it.gif


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

That was the third most entertaining match that involved Orton this year.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

also would have proved without a doubt Orton is powerless against minorities


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

I liked Hunico's hoodrat theme better


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL look at those Jobbers in the ring, can't stand up to the power of Hunico.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

The gathering of jobbers and Sheamus.

EDIT: Once again Sheamus proving white race supremacy by throwing Zeke out.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 29, 2011)

Smackdown always has a Battle Royal match.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

The NXT guys lasting? lolwut?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

Hornswoggle > all jobbers.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 29, 2011)

Why is the midget still employed?
Why is he still wasting spaces in matches?


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Why is the midget still employed?
> Why is he still wasting spaces in matches?



There's no more jobbers?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

This SD! episode has been fun so far, so please don't ruin it by making that hideous leprechaun the winner.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

"holla holla holla playa playa playa we gonna have ourselves a tag match next week with the final 4 of the battle royal now excuse me while I fuck this dead bitch who got high on misletoe" - Theodore Long 11/29/11


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

If jinder wins his wish must be that he be fired and the great khali must return.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

I support beating on midgets


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Imminent interracial gangbang.

EDIT: INB4 FELLA'S EDGE OVER THE TOP ROPE.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

Welp it's only a Santa's gift not a title match or anything.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

What in the hell.  The midget won.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

HE WON IT!!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 29, 2011)

Ugggh... Fucking Hornswoggle... He gets more fucking airtime than needed and should've been fired from day one.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope he wishes for lucky charms


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Now I'm really glad that neither Woi nor Codes were involved with this shit.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 29, 2011)

Can we get a .gif of the 4 of them surrounding the midget, with the Anti-Bulling logo on it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, they are promoting Neverland.

Anyway, the Battle Royal was interesting to watch until the end.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

neverland looks pretty good.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

Why you guys so butthurt over Hornswoggle winning a pointless match 
You're acting like he ended Undertaker streak.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Why you guys so butthurt over Hornswoggle winning a pointless match
> *You're acting like he ended Undertaker streak*.



Hush, you might give the WWE writers ideas.  



Lol, and here comes the reward.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

Dusty wished FOR A BICYCLE.

EDIT: Bryan's fucking jacket.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 29, 2011)

Hornswaggle talking now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

cactus jack shirt

Also dusty would wish for the end of the rhodes speech impediment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn, DB is lucky.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ip-4UP5jkQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2011)

*just woke up*  So how was it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *just woke up*  So how was it?



Hornswoggle can talk now.  You missed an entertaining Orton/Otunga match.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2011)

lol, forgot that Smackdown came on tonight.

At least I made it on time for the steel cage match.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hornswoggle can talk now.  You missed an *entertaining* Orton/*Otunga match*.



Yes, you read correctly.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

>commercial breaks during a world championship match

No sir, I don't like it.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> You missed an *entertaining *Orton/*Otunga match*.


Nope, I don't understand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

Foley put Otunga in a street match with Orton.  Pretty much Otung got some offense in, but the majority of the match was Orton destroying Otunga with everything from cookie pans, Christmas Trees, and a green present.  Barrett ambushed Orton, but he pulls out the win.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2011)

From what I'm reading, I didn't miss shit.

Glad I didn't see that Hornswoggle/Sheamus  garbage that I'm hearing about.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2011)

gotta say so far great cage match


----------



## Totitos (Nov 29, 2011)

DBD just died.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, that was a damn fine steel cage match.  Too bad he was injured and still won, though,


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 29, 2011)

Good cage match, great ending for it.

Between Rhodes, DBD, Henry, pretty good SD this week.

(Seeing Tyson Kidd twice was good too.)


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Ok, that was a damn fine steel cage match.  Too bad he was injured and still won, though,



lolwut? You wanted DB to win?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2011)

In all technicallity, DB should have grapevined his legs around Mark's ankle locked leg.

Good cage match overall.


----------



## Darc (Nov 29, 2011)

I forgot SmackDown was on .___.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> lolwut? You wanted DB to win?



You didn't?


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2011)

Ceria said:


> You didn't?



Not today. Just because I like a wrestler doesn't mean I want them to win all the time.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 29, 2011)

Had to work, missed it.  Is it worth the illegal download legitimate acquirement?


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2011)

Hornswoggle winning anything is absurd, like when Chavo jobbed to him a few years back, really useless.

This Booker/Cody and Wade/Orton developments have me interested, don't fail me WWE, and was it me or did Booker look a little hesitant when Foley made the match? 



Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> Had to work, missed it.  Is it worth the illegal download legitimate acquirement?



Just watch it on Youtube, that's what I did.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Nov 30, 2011)

Boring SmackDown with that Christmas crap. 

Sheamus should be the one facing Mark Henry at TLC, not Big Show. The pop he receives pretty much says everything. 

The steel cage match was kinda cool, mostly because it showed how much of a monster Mark Henry is.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 30, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Boring SmackDown with that Christmas crap.
> 
> Sheamus should be the one facing Mark Henry at TLC, not Big Show. The pop he receives pretty much says everything.
> 
> The steel cage match was kinda cool, mostly because it showed how much of a monster Mark Henry is.



Its not even december yet, christmas themed show? 

I don't get all this tuesday night live shit, its supposed to be a friday show, so have it live on friday. 

I sort of wanted bryan to win, just because he's got the title now doesn't mean he couldn't lose it between now and WM and also lose the rematch. then be able to regain it at WM


----------



## Totitos (Nov 30, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Otunga getting hit in the head by a green Christmas present will live forever in .gif form





oh si


----------



## Ceria (Nov 30, 2011)

i really wanted otunga to win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2011)

Otunga should've choked him out with a bowtie.


----------



## urca (Nov 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Otunga should've choked him out with a bowtie.



so a bowtie doesnt get him fired?
if only DBryan knew...


----------



## Ceria (Nov 30, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Otunga should've choked him out with a bowtie.



Any objections to me kicking your ass orton? 

Your defense rests, in pieces.


----------



## Darc (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw this and died


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 30, 2011)

Where you going said by Orton was lulz.

Booker laid out by one sneak attack?  Least Cody looks strong.  He was ready to keep going too.
[YOUTUBE]gzwB5vhmp5o[/YOUTUBE]
Why is daddy cheating?

Cuz he's Rooooooode!


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2011)

Darc said:


> I saw this and died



This made my day 
Fucking brilliant.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 30, 2011)

watching the Smackdown christ. spc. .....Man, this shit is just...just terrible..I find my self skipping 5-1o mins at a time *dvr*


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not against the rules to post a bare ass, right?


----------



## Darc (Dec 1, 2011)

It just needs to be in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 1, 2011)

Darc said:


> I saw this and died



don't think i've ever seen him make matches with the undertaker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 1, 2011)

Hah. Thats so spot on about Long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzky0OAghHQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 1, 2011)

sooooooo Mick foley's comedy tour is coming to town sunday to go or not to go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Dec 1, 2011)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzky0OAghHQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Did The Hurricane just burry The Rock in that segment?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzky0OAghHQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, that brings back some memories.  This was prior to the last confrontation between the Rock and Austin as Wrestlemania.  I think the 25th Wrestlemania DVD collectors  edition that had both of the wrestlers commenting on that final match between each other.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 1, 2011)

Article on WWE.com about the WWE Championship needing a change.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2011)

> WWE's Vengeance pay-per-view event on October 23, 2011 garnered 130,000 buys overall—70,000 in North America and 60,000 overseas.
> 
> With the exception of the disastrous December to Dismember pay-per-view event in 2006, Vengeance is the lowest-selling domestic pay-per-view event in WWE history—dating back to the infancy of pay-per-view in the 1980s. December to Dismember, which was branded as an ECW event, drew 55,000 buys in North America.
> 
> Vengeance was headlined by Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena in a Last Man Standing Match, Mark Henry vs. Big Show in a World Heavyweight Championship Match, and Awesome Truth vs. CM Punk and Triple H.



Ouch lol. It shouldn't be a surprise though. WWE didn't give fans a reason to care about the big matches. And one was a rematch.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 2, 2011)

And it was the third PPV in five weeks. No one's paying $150 a month on WWE PPVs. And it didn't have any kind of real gimmick or anything to lift it anyway.

I was half-expecting it to go under 100,000 buys going in actually.

Sucks that it was actually quite a good show, namely the two world title matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Article on WWE.com about the WWE Championship needing a change.



YES IT IS ABOUT MOTHERFUCKING TIME! IF I LOOK AT THAT SPINNER BELT ONE MORE TIME I AM GOING TO STICK TOOTHPICKS INTO MY MOTHERFUCKING EYEBALLS!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> YES IT IS ABOUT MOTHERFUCKING TIME! IF I LOOK AT THAT SPINNER BELT ONE MORE TIME I AM GOING TO STICK TOOTHPICKS INTO MY MOTHERFUCKING EYEBALLS!



The worst was if you watched tough enough there were like 10 of them on there.  Worst sight ever


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2011)

Breaking News:  John Morrison didn't renew his contract because of Melina.



> Melina: If I'm not working there!! You're not either!
> 
> Morrison: Ok


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 2, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Breaking News:  John Morrison didn't renew his contract because of Melina.





> Wrestling Douche News
> 
> Melina:  so now that we are going to TNA I was thinking we needed a new gimmick.  Are you familiar with Shawn Stasiaks "Meat" gimmick.
> 
> ...



This is what I found


----------



## Shadow (Dec 2, 2011)

I think its Im going to steal your lunch and bring it to Melina and ask if i can eat it


----------



## Godot (Dec 2, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Article on WWE.com about the WWE Championship needing a change.



The title's been constantly evolving, so I don't think they should suddenly change it back. Maybe if they could make a brand new version, that has elements from both the winged eagle and undisputed title, then that would be awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2011)

Khris said:


>


Man, Jericho wasn't kidding about those Ribera jackets being ugly as hell. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> And it was the third PPV in five weeks. No one's paying $150 a month on WWE PPVs. And it didn't have any kind of real gimmick or anything to lift it anyway.
> 
> I was half-expecting it to go under 100,000 buys going in actually.
> 
> Sucks that it was actually quite a good show, namely the two world title matches.


Agree with all of this.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2011)

Why does Cena look like he walked out of the early 90s?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 3, 2011)

If anyone else anything even remotely cynical to say about Cena sporting the Ribera jacket, I'll poop on your pillow.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Why does Cena look like he walked out of the early 90s?



It seems like Doc Brown should be in the photo with him


----------



## Santí (Dec 3, 2011)

People still watch TNA? It went down-hill for me after 2008.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2011)

Saw TNA last night. lol it was pretty decent.

But forgettable. And very redundant.


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2011)

> The tragedy of Chris Benoit?s final days are to be re-told in a new big screen ?biographical thriller?, entitled Crossface.
> 
> SRG Films have bought the rights to Matthew Randazzo?s book ?Ring of Hell: The Story of Chris Benoit and the Fall of the Pro Wrestling Industry?, one of the countless number of books about the pressures the wrestling superstar faced throughout his career and how it was that a quiet family man, who was 100% dedicated to their safety and his ability to be the absolute best in the squared circle, one weekend murdered his wife and young son before hanging himself.
> 
> ...




I don't even know how to react


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2011)

not sure if i like the sound of that either.

waayy to early.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 3, 2011)

Ring of Hell was a terrible book with a lot of made up crap. The book claimed Vince McMahon is on crack 100% of the time and will randomly cut promos on people whenever he snapped out of his drug-induced haze. Also...the author stole 100% of the info in the book from wrestling messageboards. :rofl


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ring of Hell was a terrible book with a lot of made up crap. The book claimed Vince McMahon is on crack 100% of the time and will randomly cut promos on people whenever he snapped out of his drug-induced haze. Also...the author stole 100% of the info in the book from wrestling messageboards. :rofl



you cannot be serious.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2011)

HAHA! TIME FOR LARIATS


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2011)

"YEP YEP, WHAT IT DO!"


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2011)

Brodus' debut is pushed back again to make space for Skip's return to TV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> you cannot be serious.



He quoted posts from deathvalleydriver.com's "Wrestling Sleaze" thread for starters. Great sources, right?

He also lifted entire passages from other wrestling books and just dumped them into the book. Bret Hart could probably sue him for plagiarism.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, not too early.  Wrestling has matured.  Good and bad.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He quoted posts from deathvalleydriver.com's "Wrestling Sleaze" thread for starters. Great sources, right?
> 
> He also lifted entire passages from other wrestling books and just dumped them into the book. Bret Hart could probably sue him for plagiarism.



I guess it doesn't take much to make a novel nowadays. 

How much has it sold?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think it sold that many, but it would certainly be the most controversial book.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2011)

SAY CHEESE!



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't think it sold that many, but it would certainly be the most controversial book.



I need to google some scans.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 4, 2011)

Going to see Tna's next ppv on sunday should be interesting especially if jomo shows up.


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUApPgaOWc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm just gonna say this, i don't think i've ever seen skip sheffield before, i had to google him and i don't recall ever seeing him or why his return is a big deal. Was he hall of pained? 

There's an article by tommy dreamer praising the wwe's actions behind the scenes i found pretty interesting.


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I'm just gonna say this, i don't think i've ever seen skip sheffield before, i had to google him and i don't recall ever seeing him or why his return is a big deal. Was he hall of pained?



He's pretty impressive in the ring for a big guy & from the sounds of his new gimmick it seems like he'll be in the main event.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 4, 2011)

Some of you might not remember the former tough enough contestant Rima, the current Miss USA at the time, now former. She did a kurt angle in Michigan. DUI arrest. i always thought it was strange she didn't appear on the final tough enough segment on raw.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 4, 2011)

I've gotta ask...how long have you been watching Wrestling?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Going to see Tna's next ppv on sunday should be interesting especially if jomo shows up.



Even though his contract expired isn't he still having the 90 day BS they have?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2011)

The 90 days thing is optional. All it means is that WWE will pay you for 90 days as long as you don't show up somewhere else. I remember Christian and Kurt Angle showed up in TNA immediately after they left WWE.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 5, 2011)

Skip Sheffield being back on the road in WWE is making me feel all fuzzy inside. LARIATS~!

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFN975jVT7o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2011)

The 90 days is optional for John Morrison.

The Melina Option is not.  

John: Can I go Please???!?!?!?

Melina: Not unless they offer me a contract.  How the fuck did they get Gail Kim before me.  THE FUCK.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> I've gotta ask...how long have you been watching Wrestling?



Off and on since the late nineties, i stopped around the time that eddie and Benoit passed away, since they were and still are my favorites. I continued for a while and was irritated by MVP and others of his time and then just rage quit. A friend talked me back into it and i continued again at wrestlemania of last year.


----------



## Darc (Dec 5, 2011)

why is TNA censoring words now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 5, 2011)

Punk's new shirt


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Going to see Tna's next ppv on sunday should be interesting especially if jomo shows up.



They Nasty Boys will probably show up and become the new TNA Impact World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> They Nasty Boys will probably show up and become the new TNA Impact World Heavyweight Champion.



Hey....we did not vote for you for your negative attitude.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2011)

i thought that would be funny .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

A demolition or Natural disasters joke would have been better.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk's new shirt



It's not THAT bad.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It's not THAT bad.



I know right? pretty sure Austin's second shirt sucked, and Did hogan ever have another shirt


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sXmLPMzpgo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

Listen to those boos, florida knows how to treat Cena right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol, Cena accepting the boos, but yet gets the children to cheer.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

Cena was a pussy for not taking the next step from that slap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, no enterence music for Del Rio.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

>Cena teasing Rock/Cena for the wwe belt

I cringed so bad.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

> Two of the top talents at WWE developmental are set to be evaluated by WWE producers, as FCW standouts Dean Ambrose (Jon Moxley) and Seth Rollins (Tyler Black) will be appearing at live WWE events later this month.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2011)

This crowd is all over the place


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, this segment is interesting, more now with Miz now getting involved.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Hold on playa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Geez, I feel like changing the channel when that guy talks.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

Guess orton's getting buried again on raw. Can't wait.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2011)

Miz always has that troll face frown lol  Psycho Miz is horrible


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL Miz owned Dolph right there.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

cena forgot about the "New Dolph Ziggler W/ brown hair" gimmick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, despite how the Miz looks, that man knows how to do a promo.  Does anyone remember the promo he gave when he made the cover of the WWE magazine.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Barrett won't be showing up at all


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN PLEASE ACKNOWLEDGE THE PRESENCE OF WADE BARRET


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJoZV7lgxL4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

DAT WWE NETWORK PROMO


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

What in the fuck....Cena?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, Cena as Ryder.  Now it's Cena vs Ryder.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

Dub-step? It doesn't feel right for WWE for some reason..... 

Overall I'll get the network. I'll probably be enjoying most of the stations. 

And Cena vs Zack well obviously Cena will end up losing against Zack on purpose.

Oh shit sledgehammer ladder match!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Ladder match. 

Nash-HHH?



Clay vs Nash

Please!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2011)

Dat Nash Tee Shirt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

HHH vs Nash in a ladder match.  Honestly, I really don't know what to say.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

#,/ , trending, team ryder, WWWYKI


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

This years Tribute to the Troops looks interesting.  I wonder how they will incorperate the muppets into the show.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 5, 2011)

I can't wait for when Ryder loses

Mad broskis everywhere


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

Well without JoMo looks like Bryan gonna take over on being the ME jobber.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait what? 2012 promo is diva related?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, looks like the burial contiues for Beth and Natie.  Way to treat your more competent talent.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't care if they lose, as long as they come out on top by the end of the feud I'm happy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't care if they lose, as long as they come out on top by the end of the feud I'm happy



True, well they have at least Aj Lee that they can beat.

Looks like the Ryder/Cena match is going to start.

Lol, and now come the chants.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

What the fuck.....wow....he beat Ryder? 

Ok, I am pissed off. I figured he would have lost the match on purpose to help his friend but I guess not. Then again, it's more boos for Cena, just add onto the boos equipped to Cena so he actually turns heel.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Then again, it's more boos for Cena, just add onto the boos equipped to Cena so he actually turns heel.



I think that was what they was going for.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

Inb4 Dolph gets fed to Show/Sheamus and loses.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

What are the chances that Ziggler's match get's some outside help that causes him to lose.  By the way, who else is there from SmackDown that they can use to wrestle Ziggler?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

Not bad to plant the seeds for a heel turn, before I knew Ryder I thought the same type of scenario but with Santino.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Totitos said:


> Inb4 Dolph gets fed to Show/Sheamus and loses.



Which brand is Mason Ryan on?

Bull, Ziggler is not in the running.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

He's on RAW. So no biggie there.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL 
You go Laurinaitis!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Totitos said:


> He's on RAW. So no biggie there.



Cool, thanks for the clarification.

Wow, Cena giving up his spot, but I have a feeling that Ryder is going against Clay or Henry.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

Cena broski of the year. All years.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Dat mask   .


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Not bad to plant the seeds for a heel turn, before I knew Ryder I thought the same type of scenario but with Santino.



yeah but cena giving up his shot is the opposite of what a heel would do.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

The mysterious Ryder opponent should of be Clay.



Ceria said:


> yeah but cena giving up his shot is the opposite of what a heel would do.



Yes but it needs a lot of steps to turn Cena, this is a good beginning.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank god Ryder has another chance. Watch it'll end up being Kevin Nash. Triple H will interfere and beat down Nash, Ryder gets the win for the biggest Rough Ryder of his life, gets his title shot, Trips returns, all is well.

It would be nice if it was Clay. Ryder would win, Clay gets fueled for his revenge, Ryder wins, Clay is Ryder's first big challenge with the title. I can see this being big for Ryder. He reminds me of a young Edge. We saw Edge get more mature as the years went on and change and I see the same happening for Ryder.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

Ceria said:


> yeah but cena giving up his shot is the opposite of what a heel would do.



until ryder loses and he freaks out.  Yes John come to the darkside


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Brodus about to manhandle a tired Ryder


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

lol, oh shit.

Hall of Pain you go Ryder.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Brodus about to manhandle a tired Ryder



This just turned 100X times worse.

WIG SPLITTIN'


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

Henry...oh come on I wanted Clay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

It's Henry.  Wow, well with the stipulations that pretty much ensures a run in of sorts.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 5, 2011)

mark has on his "you gonna get raped" shirt.  Ryder gonna die


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

That's far worse than Brodus. Man, of course since it's no dq I expect Big Show to pop up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, Cena was the one that did the run in.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Soooooo, Henry's kryptonite is John Cena?


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Brodus vs Nash


Please


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

All this angle sucked, but I'm happy Ryder goes for the title.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2011)

ahahahahahaha that  Ziggler segment


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2011)

Great... Nash in a match.

EDIT*
Great... More Santino burial. Can I fast forward real life?


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Squash match.

So no Brodus again this week?


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Santino? I knew it


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

No cole, this is about to become awesome. 

I was hoping nash would get some ringtime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol, anyone noticed that Nash was pretty much in one spot for the majority of the match.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

Whenever I see Nash step in a ring I keep imagining him returning from that one injury years ago, has a match that same night and then gets injured again. I remember it vividly. Shawn was in the NWO and they just beat down a plethora of people in the ring. Nash gets injured and he's on the ground too and Shawn's like "You can be with the best...or be down like the rest!" and while the NWO is standing celebrating their enemies are down in the ring along with a Kevin Nash holding his knee. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2011)

Never mind that shit, Evan's back.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, anyone noticed that Nash was pretty much in one spot for the majority of the match.



He's going to tear his quad again in the ladder match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2011)

Santino and Nash in a match together
Santino trends over Nash.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

Whenever I see Nash step in a ring I keep imagining him returning from that one injury years ago, has a match that same night and then gets injured again. I remember it vividly. Shawn was in the NWO and they just beat down a plethora of people in the ring. Nash gets injured and he's on the ground too and Shawn's like "You can be with the best...or be down like the rest!" or some crap like that and while the NWO is standing celebrating their enemies are down in the ring along with a Kevin Nash holding his knee. 

Hilarious.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 5, 2011)

Zigger just got buried.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2011)

The faces are doing all the run-ins tonight. The hell?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2011)

Back to the midcard fella!


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Del Rio's suit


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 5, 2011)

Hahaha.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice Fauxhawk, You Homo!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2011)

John Morrison future endeavors!!!! 

That's it, Johnny Ace killed me tonight. I'm done.


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2011)

FUUUUU JOHNNY ACE

I was hoping punk would say that


----------



## Shadow (Dec 5, 2011)

Miz took those guys out alright.  Yeah......


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

So my net died for the show.  Watching the replay.  I hear cena said stuff.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 5, 2011)

Ending was predictable but it's nice to see Cena's taking an backseat and staying out the main events.

And did anyone catch that CM Punk fangirl? 



She's pretty damn hot....


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2011)

^Hmm just judging from that photo shes just average, anyway Laurinaitis was amazing on the mic this RAW.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, that was a decently entertaining RAW except for the overexposure of Ryder who's really not good and not that over. Dude's more of a cult thing and not a guy that should be on multiple serious segments. Also, it's pretty funny how the only good thing about the last segment was Johnny Ace.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 5, 2011)

At the Cena/Ryder match.  Fuck, this crowd failed the experiment.  It should have been 'Let's go Cena' 'Woo woo woo'.  Dammit, people.

Edit: Shiiiit, Ryder did a couple of fuckups, like that boot in the in corner.  He clocked Cena clean in the side ofthe head.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2011)

When Cena's in the ring, no one else matters unless your name is CM Punk.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 6, 2011)

I can see why they'd keep Cena out of a TLC match. I'm guessing his ringwork will be limited from here to WrestleMania as it has been the last few weeks, they're in that crucial period where they absolutely can't afford him getting injured or the entire event falls apart.

Laurinaitis was a fucking star tonight. That Future Endeavored t-shirt is tempting.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 6, 2011)

Have to say that Ryder really came off as a total bitchy-ass heel on RAW after giving it a re-watch(insomnia is a huge bitch).


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Have to say that Ryder really came off as a total bitchy-ass heel on RAW after giving it a re-watch(insomnia is a huge bitch).



Kind of thought the same thing.  Would have made sense if there was a ryder heel turn coming.  Worse yet it made cena look too wholesome and hypocritical.  I mean the mantra out of the entire locker room is "I am here for one thing to be champ"


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't like Ryder the wrestler, he only shines on his you tube videos, they need to sign his dad and the Big-O(this last one maybe on the ring if he has some wrestling background).. but again they would probably out pop him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy SHIT, that was fast.

Calling it now: This shirt and Mark Henry's Hall of Pain shirt are the best in the business.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 6, 2011)

Zach Ryder came off so lame last night. Cena should've slapped him.

This is like when JoMo stole R-Truth's title shot and we were supposed to boo R-Truth for being pissed about it.


----------



## Legend (Dec 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Holy SHIT, that was fast.
> 
> Calling it now: This shirt and Mark Henry's Hall of Pain shirt are the best in the business.



better than best in the world?


----------



## Darc (Dec 6, 2011)

Johnny Ace cheap shot to Morrison was fantastic


----------



## Ceria (Dec 6, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Holy SHIT, that was fast.
> 
> Calling it now: This shirt and Mark Henry's Hall of Pain shirt are the best in the business.



thats


----------



## Ceria (Dec 6, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> At the Cena/Ryder match.  Fuck, this crowd failed the experiment.  It should have been 'Let's go Cena' 'Woo woo woo'.  Dammit, people.
> 
> Edit: Shiiiit, Ryder did a couple of fuckups, like that boot in the in corner.  He clocked Cena clean in the side ofthe head.



He should've pinned him then and not worried about the rough rider, it would've been a believable win


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2011)

Good news?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds good, though i wonder about goldberg, he said he'd be back by the end of the year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 6, 2011)

Goldberg is only wrestling to raise money for charity. He doesn't want to go back to WWE.

I hoped the 1/2 videos were for Skip Sheffield. Like, the next video, the little girl turns to the camera and says "Yip yip yip what it do!"


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2011)

I was the first to claim it was Skip


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2011)

the whole Cena/Ryder thing was an absolute random mess.. why should anyone get any type of respect for throwing away a world title match.. makes the title a little bit more worthy than trash.. and why was Ryder(a face) mad at Cena for winning? eh.. now i wont be as excited when he wins the US title.. at least ziggler will be free to Main event after it..

Also, where is brodus clay?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2011)

Cena giving up his shot doesn't really bother me that much. He's the picture perfect face, a guy who's supposed to put humility and loyalty first, it's his thing. What I find issue with is that that stipulation even had to enter the picture in the first place; the entire match beforehand was rendered completely pointless. Zack gets a shot at the US title, Cena loses his WWE title shot. Zack should've won.

I don't get it, they're already kinda burying Cena currently and cutting his match/TV time because WM's coming up and they don't want him getting hurt. Is the thought of Zack Ryder going over him just once really that scary?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 6, 2011)

Legend said:


> better than best in the world?


Easily. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Zach Ryder came off so lame last night. Cena should've slapped him.
> 
> This is like when JoMo stole R-Truth's title shot and we were supposed to boo R-Truth for being pissed about it.


Man, JoMo came off as such an insincere jackass that I'm almost shocked that he didn't start getting huge heel heat for it, but then the crowd would've needed to give  ashit about him in the first place. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hoped the 1/2 videos were for Skip Sheffield. Like, the next video, the little girl turns to the camera and says "Yip yip yip what it do!"


I know where you got that from... and I'd have to say that if that did happen, my head would've exploded from the sheer amount of awesomeness.


----------



## Legend (Dec 6, 2011)

I kinda do want that Future evdevoured shirt
Hey JoMo was over during his push


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2011)

eh.. WWE title is supposed to be the ultimate prize and prestige throwing an opportunity should be against everything that defines a superstar/wrestler heel or face.. 

ryder getting a role up pin would've been a 100 times more fruitful and practical


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Cena giving up his shot doesn't really bother me that much. He's the picture perfect face, a guy who's supposed to put humility and loyalty first, it's his thing. What I find issue with is that that stipulation even had to enter the picture in the first place; the entire match beforehand was rendered completely pointless. Zack gets a shot at the US title, Cena loses his WWE title shot. Zack should've won.


The stipulation was fine, the only thing they really messed up on was not having Johnny Ace say that it was it was Ryder's last opportunity at a title shot ever to make Cena's moral dilemma a lot bigger than what it was(which could've also somewhat justified Ryder's whining like a lil bitch after the match, too).


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2011)

So Jericho said he would return with a new gimmick, because cocky suit heel was already stale, may his new gimmick would be:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RLnbkeVhR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> eh.. now i wont be as excited when he wins the US title.. *at least ziggler will be free to Main event after it*..



^ This.  I will be so happy when this happens.

Small note, but I am becoming very annoyed some of the more talented women of the Divas division are being treated.  I know that both Beth and Nattie being use to put over some of the faces, but this is getting ridiculous.  Also, for some reason the company seems to believe that when ever Beth or Natalia loses they would get their heat back by beating up Aj on SmackDown!.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know if you guys saw it but 


> “It’s kind of like the iconic ‘Austin 3:16’ shirt or the original nWo shirt in that it makes a statement,” Laurinaitis explained with a grin.



They're taking someone awful and making him entertaining as hell, like with R-Truth's heel turn.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Dec 7, 2011)

As anyone thought that Cena looked here like Darren Young
[YOUTUBE]20q5zTfKZNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Dec 7, 2011)

i was thinking that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2011)

damn, i was so lost the first few seconds of that segment..


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2011)

it made me lol : ).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2011)

12k posts.. and yes posting this in my favorite thread in the entire forum 
expect me to be more involved in this thread


----------



## Darc (Dec 7, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> it made me lol : ).


THIS POST DID NOT NEED A PERIOD! 


Khris said:


> 12k posts.. and yes posting this in my favorite thread in the entire forum
> expect me to be more involved in this thread



Congrats on your post count and good thread taste


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2011)

yes.. 

college's been a bitch this semester though 

i will try getting more involved with wrestlemania coming.. should be fun


----------



## Ceria (Dec 7, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> ^ This.  I will be so happy when this happens.



All i want is for him to wear the internet championship, have wwe legitimize it as the new tv title and then when he wins US he can be a double champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2011)

Internet Champion better not appear on-screen any time soon.. we already have too many fodder titles as it is..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2011)

> When Mick Foley left TNA Wrestling earlier this year, hopes were the “Hardcore Legend” would return to WWE, the company that made him a star, and re-establish himself to wrestling fans.
> 
> Certainly, Foley himself must have been glad to return to America's No.1 company after his disastrous spell down in Orlando. While Mick undoubtedly joined TNA with the best of intentions, during his time there he was unable to rise above bad booking, toxic politics and the astounding incompetence backstage (in one interview, he even compared TNA to WCW in its lack of organization), and his whole image took a knocking.
> 
> ...



i agree that foley has been lost so far.. still early though.. he could put over swagger or something.. foley/swagger/vickie love triangle is something i approve of


----------



## Ceria (Dec 7, 2011)

Foley could get behind a return of the hardcore title, and do it as cactus or dude love. That would be interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2011)

Khris said:


> i agree that foley has been lost so far.. still early though.. he could put over swagger or something.. foley/swagger/vickie love triangle is something i approve of



Ughh...now I can't get that thought out of my head.

Still, I was wondering why Foley has been involved in those crappy segments.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 7, 2011)

It does seem like a grudge when you look at it from that aspect. 

Tna being shitty doesn't surprise me, i wonder if it's gonna be annexed by WWE one of these days, bought dirt cheap. Then at least we could have Mr. Kennedy again and a cruiserweight division. AJ styles vs wwe main eventers, and Beer money and the dudleys could fight for the tag belts. 

Mexican america can join with hunico's faction to create the return of the LWO, sounds like fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2011)

Well TNA has manage to last this long, so I would guess they are going to be around a bit longer before either it goes under or WWE decides to buy the competitor.  I really hope that TNA does improve it's product because it would cause competition that forces the WWE to improve on their product.  But that would probably mean that TNA needs to clean it's creative house and I have a feeling that I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2011)

Vince likes foley so its no grudge... i expect foley to begin his "feud" at the rumble towards mania..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, that was a really terrible article. Did whoever that wrote that even watch wrestling before 2000?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow, that was a really terrible article. Did whoever that wrote that even watch wrestling before 2000?



cliffs of said article? i feel like hating on someone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf9FVoozgBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf9FVoozgBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, I remember that.

[YOUTUBE]BPPAVGJb5-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> cliffs of said article? i feel like hating on someone.


Khris posted what I assume is the whole thing 6 posts up from mine.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 8, 2011)

That article about Mick Foley's return made me giggle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2011)

THE YEH-TAY


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 8, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> That article about Mick Foley's return made me giggle.


It's like the author never watched when Foley finally broke through and became a star in the WWF which was because he was "lame and out-of-touch".


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 8, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Khris posted what I assume is the whole thing 6 posts up from mine.



*grabs you by your throat*, I said cliffs mo-fucka


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 8, 2011)

Whats he expect? Does he really want to see Foley in a match??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Whats he expect? Does he really want to see Foley in a match??



erm.. why not? an established wrestlers(as out of shape as he is) can still put someone over and draw a midcard feud.. remember steamboat?

sure don't put him in the title picture.. but give him a midcard feud to put a young guy over..



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow, that was a really terrible article. Did whoever that wrote that even watch wrestling before 2000?



he's an idiot for thinking mick foley will be an Nash-like type of guy.. even Nash's thing is getting ridiculous..


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf9FVoozgBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This never gets old


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2011)

> -- An interesting story regarding Brodus Clay is that when he finished shooting a movie for WWE Studios earlier this year and asked what WWE creative had planned for him, officials said they had no idea and suggested he come up with an idea for himself. Brodus came up with the idea of being a monster heel that doesn't sell for the babyfaces, then beats them up and inducts them into his personal "House of Pain", similar to World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry. Brodus reportedly was told that it was a great idea.


wait, this is before Henry's Hall of Pain? 



> -- WWE Superstar John Cena came in as the #3 athlete on Facebook's Top Trending List of 2011 behind soccer stars Leo Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo.


i so can't fucking wait for his heel turn 
still pretty darn impressive 



> -- Vince McMahon has been shooting down almost every idea brought up by his writers relating to Mick Foley. The Christmas stuff with Foley as Santa Claus was pushed through by Brian Gewirtz.


feud him with swagger vince  



> -- Vince McMahon has ordered that The Bella Twins be made a priority, as far as having more TV time and being featured more, not necessarily when it comes to winning matches.
> 
> Vince feels that The Bellas have strong public relations value since they are twins. He lectured the WWE writing team recently about how they've blown so many easy storylines with the twins angle.



dat Vince


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf9FVoozgBA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Booker: "Who is this friend!?"
"He fell flat on his ass! He fell flat on his fucking ass!"


----------



## Ceria (Dec 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait, this is before Henry's Hall of Pain?
> 
> dat Vince



Brutus needs to be inducted into the hall of pain, that way he can come back later when someone thinks of a storyline for him that's not already taken. 

I wish Cena could be hall of pained, that way we're assured that he won't be injured sometime close to wrestlemania. and we get three months of no cena, its a win win situation. 

Vince Kofi and the bellas just recently visited afganistan. That's a pretty long plane flight, i wonder if the new push had anything to do with their trip


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2011)

why would you want to bury a guy who barely even started..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> why would you want to bury a guy who barely even started..



Vince does some ridiculous shit.  Didn't he sign some guy and the cut him as soon as he saw how short he was in person.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> why would you want to bury a guy who barely even started..



He's too much like Mark henry right now, especially if they intend to use him the same way.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 8, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> *grabs you by your throat*, I said cliffs mo-fucka


Might touchy, aren't we? 

Anyways, the guy yammers on about Foley's run in TNA sucking, the skit with Cena being bad, and then finished up with whining how everything he's done since coming back makes him "look old, lame, and woefully out-of-touch" and that he should be "mixing it up" with main-eventers and helping getting over new stars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Vince does some ridiculous shit.  Didn't he sign some guy and the cut him as soon as he saw how short he was in person.



i didn't say it couldn't happen.. just that i don't support it.. 



Ceria said:


> He's too much like Mark henry right now, especially if they intend to use him the same way.



so your solution is to "bury"? 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Might touchy, aren't we?
> 
> Anyways, the guy yammers on about Foley's run in TNA sucking, the skit with Cena being bad, and then finished up with whining how everything he's done since coming back makes him "look old, lame, and woefully out-of-touch" and that he should be "mixing it up" with main-eventers and helping getting over new stars.



you also forgot that this is vince's revenge plot against mick 



> Triple H is ranked #20 on Boston Phoenix's "Unsexiest Men of 2011" list, an annual survey ranking the 100 "least appealing dudes." The Massachusetts based newspaper brings the WWE Superstar's name to the forefront as it is titled "Triple H to Mark Zuckerberg - 100 Unsexiest Men of the Year 2011."
> 
> Regarding the Chief Operating Officer of WWE, Boston Phoenix wrote, "The night before his WWE contract expired, CM Punk snatched the WWE championship from the loathed John Cena, and wrestling was edgy and cool again . . . for about a week. Then Triple H ? Vince McMahon's son-in-law and inexplicable 'star' from 2003 ? hogged the Monday Night Raw cameras for the entire summer. The f--k?"
> 
> Other names on the list include Mark Zuckerberg, Dr. Oz, Ricky Gervais and Charlie Sheen. Meanwhile, former WWE talent Lance Storm directed his Facebook fan page members to the list, which is at this link.




strangest piece of news i've seen all year


----------



## Ae (Dec 8, 2011)

List is not legit, Ricky Gervais does not belong


----------



## Ceria (Dec 8, 2011)

If they're gonna use brutus in the same storyline ultimately the two of them he and henry are gonna clash. it's predictable, especially with kane coming back at some point, how many dominant heavy weights are there going to be? 

If he was a face on the other hand i wouldn't mind it so much because it'd be something different than henry's current angle.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 8, 2011)

This actually isn't a completely awful internet show. Theirs a decent interview with Mick Foley in there too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGep3HXAfZI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

*+--------BEST IN THE WORLD---------+*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I remember that.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BPPAVGJb5-w[/YOUTUBE]



Looks like he could not hulk out of being raped.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2011)

Petition to have a title not based on or around current CM Punk.  Maybe "Rise of the Dragon" or something sequel sounding.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

That sounds like a Daniel Bryan Belt.  The American Dragon belt


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Petition to have a title not based on or around current CM Punk.  Maybe "Rise of the Dragon" or something sequel sounding.


I thought the current title was based on Ziggler since he's light-years better than Punk is right now(which is not too hard to be, either).


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzy4CdSRfas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Dec 9, 2011)

Shadow said:


> *+--------BEST IN THE WORLD---------+*



much better than the title that made no sense


----------



## Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

> -- An interesting story regarding Brodus Clay is that when he finished  shooting a movie for WWE Studios earlier this year and asked what WWE  creative had planned for him, officials said they had no idea and  suggested he come up with an idea for himself. Brodus came up with the  idea of being a monster heel that doesn't sell for the babyfaces, then  beats them up and inducts them into his personal "House of Pain",  similar to World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry. Brodus reportedly was  told that it was a great idea.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxy4n68ShMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 9, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I thought the current title was based on Ziggler


If we're going that route, sup Austin Aries?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol, I just got back to watch some of SmackDown! and it would look like they edited out the Divas match and Katlyn's heel turn.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2011)

There was no heel turn >.>


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2011)

Kaitlyn is the Brodus Clay of divas


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2011)

Brodus Clay is Shockmaster 2.0


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 10, 2011)

Latest episode of ZTLIS had soo much raw and....wait Ziggler beat him down,


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2011)

Cole had the heeldom turned up to 12 all Smackdown. He genuinely started to annoy the hell out of me, which doesn't happen often when I listen to him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> If we're going that route, sup Austin Aries?


Nah, he's not there yet. BUT... he is better than Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2011)

The CM in CM Punk now stands for "consistently meh"


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems like WWE is bring up Seth Rollins (Tyler Black) and Dean Ambrose soon


----------



## Shadow (Dec 10, 2011)

Supposedly as Jobbers on Dark Matches but that's good.  I like Ambrose when he was on Dragongate and Tyler Black.  He had a ringing endorsement by Dusty Rhodes lately.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 10, 2011)

> _Returning to WWE after a more than two-year hiatus, Lilian Garcia appeared on Friday's episode of SmackDown as the program's new ring announcer.
> 
> Tony Chimel introduced Garcia to the live audience at the start of the broadcast, who was already standing in the ring. As Garcia talked about how great it was to be back, she was interrupted by Cody Rhodes, who was standing on the announce table. Rhodes said no one cares she is back since no one noticed she had left. Garcia danced with Hornswoggle later during the show, which gave commentator Michael Cole the opportunity to air a crass backstage joke.
> 
> ...



Miz, Henry, Barret, and Ziggler.. you mad bros? 



> _The Chad Dukes show recently had Dave Bautista as a guest, and he had quite a few things to say about the PG direction of WWE.
> 
> About playing heel against John Cena: "I was playing the part of the heel, but they were still booing the hell out of Cena. I really had to go that extra step to be a heel against this guy."
> 
> ...


Cena: you were supposed to be my friend


----------



## Ae (Dec 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> Cena: you were supposed to be my friend



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip2yKV6JDj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Brodus Clay is Shockmaster 2.0


----------



## Shadow (Dec 10, 2011)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnn Frank just broke another ARM


----------



## Darc (Dec 10, 2011)

The Lilian joke is as petty as you can get, she's pretty beautiful imo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2011)

Eh, can't really say I'm shocked. Vince is a scumbag and Hunter's learning well from him.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 11, 2011)

He's like the son he never had.  Shane would have hit Lillian.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2011)

Well that explains Cole's overachieving on Friday, H is trying to out-douche his dad. It's heart-warming in a way. Such a venture will prove fruitless, but he's trying.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2011)

I missed RAW.

Was it good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2011)

wait.. tonight is a TNA PPV? not sure if wants..

EDIT:-

Steel Cage match. If Hardy wins, he will be the number one contender for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship and either Jeff or Karen Jarrett will be fired by Sting. If Jarrett wins, Hardy must leave TNA. Karen Jarrett will be handcuffed to Sting at ringside.


what is this? i dont even


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2011)

should be a good match?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait.. tonight is a TNA PPV? not sure if wants..
> 
> EDIT:-
> 
> ...



I'm going to see Final resolutions in just a little bit, gotta get there early in all. As far as i can see Jarrett is the only one with anything to lose, Hardy can lose and go to wwe and still be a star. Jarrett has to pay people to make himself look like a star. 

I do like the idea of an AJ vs Jeff for the title next ppv. Can't wait to see AJ take the gold.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait.. tonight is a TNA PPV? not sure if wants..
> 
> EDIT:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I'm going to see Final resolutions in just a little bit, gotta get there early in all. As far as i can see Jarrett is the only one with anything to lose, Hardy can lose and go to wwe and still be a star. Jarrett has to pay people to make himself look like a star.
> 
> I do like the idea of an AJ vs Jeff for the title next ppv. Can't wait to see AJ take the gold.



as michael cole once said: no, go away! go away!



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


>



funny gif reps


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh, think Daniels will get a rub?  Haha


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh man, you want to see that X division match.  In fact, up to 9 o clock its all been good.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Incoming cfuck, ppv has been good so far but we all know no good can come of hardy and jarret deuce.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2011)

Dat Roode.  Dat Heel.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 11, 2011)

Combo BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ceria (Dec 11, 2011)

For a ppv named final resolution i find it odd that not a single title changed hands and the final match an iron man ended in a draw. 

Jeff off the fucking top of the cage swanton should have won the match but jarrett like a pussy moved. You know it's gonna be karen who gets the axe, she's worthless and adds nothing to the show. 

That show had so many holy shit moments i can't remember all of them exactly. wwe shows never even have one holy shit per show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2011)

Loved that ending to the iron man match. Roode just running away made him look like a genius. Best world champ in wrestling atm.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm really surprised that sting didn't come out and make the match continue, such a thing was right up his alley considering all the shit that's been going on between him and roode.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Loved that ending to the iron man match. Roode just running away made him look like a genius. *Best world champ in wrestling atm*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Loved that ending to the iron man match. Roode just running away made him look like a genius. Best world champ in wrestling atm.




Exactly!!!!


watch it boy, you don't wanna be inducted into the hall of pain now would you? 


but i guess i'll download the sumabitch tonight.. i am already bored..


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

dat heel ziggler man


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 12, 2011)

I might buy WM this year. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As noted before, Chris Jericho is scheduled to make his return to WWE at the January 2nd, 2012 RAW Supershow from Nashville, Tennessee.

The latest word from within WWE is that Jericho will be a part of the Royal Rumble pay-per-view and likely the 30-man main event.

Currently penciled into WWE's plans is a feud between WWE Champion CM Punk vs. Jericho with a match at WrestleMania 28.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Did you see the stunt Aries pulled, throwing the title at Kash and then the ref thought he was trying to use it as a weapon, that's classic Eddie right there made me lol. 

Was that zigger picture from smackdown? missed it so i didn't know. He's got a lot of potential as a heel. I look forward to his development.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2011)

CM Punk vs Jericho 

What? They're trying to determine who's more overrated?


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Best in the World vs Best in the World at What I Do


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh Christ, the two IWC gods gonna collide? wrestling forums are gonna be popcorn worthy.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 12, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> I might buy WM this year.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where is the source?

Also, supposedly Chris Hero said he has a _special announcement_ at a recent PWG show, and that he's probably had his last appearance there.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 12, 2011)

The Juice Man said:


> I might buy WM this year.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where is the source?

Also, supposedly Chris Hero said he has a "special announcement" at a recent PWG show, and that he's probably had his last appearance there. I guess FCW does kind of need a _hero_.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

Y2J vs. CM Punk will be big.. not as big as Cena/Rock but big enough to make this one of the biggest wrestlemanias card-wise.. also, depending on who taker faces (lesnar?) this really might be buy worthy after-all.. 

and it couldn't have been at a better time, Y2J's big long awaited return + CM Punk is as hot as the sun.. not to mention they've both been heelish faces so it could work.. 

i say this is the best card possible:-

Rock vs. Cena
Y2J vs. Punk WWE Title
Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan WHC title
Undertaker vs. Dolph Ziggler(only if ziggler comes off as strong as HBK did)
Kane vs. Sheamus(huge rub for Sheamus)


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> Undertaker vs. Dolph Ziggler(only if ziggler comes off as strong as HBK did)



Doubt there's enough time to book Ziggler to something of that magnitude, that said I hope isn't HHH again.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Kane is supposed to be going heel again


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Slammy awards....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2011)

Khris said:


> i say this is the best card possible:-
> 
> Rock vs. Cena



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

JR wins the "Tell me I didn't just see that" award. Now I await for a truck full of feces to be dropped on him. Without his knowledge of course.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Tired of this Heel announcer crap.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Really? Really? the miz didn't win that? Jr's fat ass won it?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

WHERE IS THE WRESTLING?!?!??!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

WTF AM I WATCHING?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

They see me Cole-in... they hatin'
--------------

"This may be the worse segment in WWE history"

Shut up Vince, you're the one that needs the masturbation fuel.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> WTF AM I WATCHING?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

IN   MY  ASS


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

a jr spinaroonie? I just saw cactus jack so business is picking up. 

but from this low even vickie coming out could make it better


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Totitos said:


> IN   MY  ASS



Boom Shakalacka!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

HAHA! TIME FOR MONEY!

EDIT: Why is Big Show receiving the slammy when Henry was the one who did the suplex?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Wait, wait... why is Big Show accepting this?


----------



## Godot (Dec 12, 2011)

So Big Show got an award for doing the same thing about 6 years ago?

I wanted Sheamus killing Sin Cara to be the winner...


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

How come Kharma getting pregnant wasn't a candidate? 

Nevermind that shit, HERE COMES WOI!


----------



## Godot (Dec 12, 2011)

DESTROY THAT BIG FAT PIECE OF SHIT, BARRETT YOU MANC


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anybody else wish they had a laugh as cool as the million dollar man


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

So is this like a re-match from last year's Slammys? Woi better not get himself counted out this time.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Godot said:


> So Big Show got an award for doing the same thing about 6 years ago?
> 
> I wanted Sheamus killing Sin Cara to be the winner...



I was kinda hoping that too, solely to see how face Shaemus would explain away power-slamming the everloving shit out of a little guy like Cara.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Godot said:


> So Big Show got an award for doing the same thing about 6 years ago?
> 
> I wanted Sheamus killing Sin Cara to be the winner...



Me too but was weird, come on they are pushing him hard to be a face he winning because of that  isn't the way to go.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Big Show vs Japanese table. Book it.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

THE ROAD DOGG!!!

i thought he was dead


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

wow Road Dogg.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

YOUR REAR BETTER CALL SOMEBODYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Virginia is a shit hole that pop was crap


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

shucken ducky quack quack


----------



## Godot (Dec 12, 2011)

R-Truth had better get this award...

EDIT: FOrgot he's not here ;_;


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT ROAD DOGG!!!!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

All of those Troof's segments after another killed me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL DID TEDDY LONG JUST SAY?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> WHAT THE HELL DID TEDDY LONG JUST SAY?



"Call an amberlamps I'm strokin out playa. tag match"

also transformers the movie soundtrack kickin ass


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Virginia is a shit hole that pop was crap



Cut 'em some slack. Road Dogg became irrelevent even during the later half of AA. Was gone during Ruthless Aggression, and hasn't even been mentioned until just now. It'd be like giving pop to Scotty 2 Hotty.

EDIT*
Actually, a better example would probably Rikishi. Scotty was always meh in the first place.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

How did the colonial soldier r-truth not win that?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

The people who were involved in the making of that video package deserve a raise.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Should I have gone?  I still feel good here in Norfolk, eating curry and rice and on the web.


----------



## Godot (Dec 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> How did the colonial soldier r-truth not win that?



cos he's suspended.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> How did the colonial soldier r-truth not win that?



Ask Evan.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

-RAGE- MISSED FIRST HOUR!
And I was thinking about turning my tv on by 8 too >.<


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Hardy video incoming.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuuuuck, Lita.  This is...chuckle worthy.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

How did she make it without being arrested?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

in before kelly wins


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

LITA??!?

She looks hotter than usual.
------------------

Karma got gyped. Not like she could accept it, but still.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow...Lita must hurt to congratulate K2.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> in before kelly wins



in during kelly wins


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh how the womens division has fallen


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> How did she make it without being arrested?



Giving the award to Kelly was a bigger punishment than jail.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy shit, the bellas looks spectacular. i'll take them both. unwrapped if possible


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Punk Takes the WWE title better win.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wow...Lita must hurt to congratulate K2.



What would she have against her?



			
				Legend said:
			
		

> Oh how the womens division has fallen



I doubt it's possible to fall from ground level 
----------------------------------
CM Punk LOST!! WHO IS VOTING?!?!?  
This shit's rigged, judging from the promos following the winner reveals. Why even hold a damn poll, WWE?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm happy that such a young talent like Triple H received the award. He really needs the rub.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Punk should have won


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow...I am so happy I did not go to this.  I would have been livid to have given WWE money tonite.  Just....raging and I'm only in the same city.  FUCK THAT GUY!





Ceria said:


> Holy shit, the bellas looks spectacular. i'll take them both. unwrapped if possible


Say what?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

"Streak came to an end"

... huh...? I... was that a metaphor or did I not hear that correctly...?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

wow WWE really loves to shove this Triple H vs Nash shit. it's boring


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

This Sunday the WWE witnesses the biggest train-wreck of quads in the history of our sport.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

He completely buried the slammys in one segment.....


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Doesn't even take the award. I'm pretty sure he didn't even give a damn about the promo, given that "streak" screw-up. He was solely out there for the pop he knew he'd get.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

So, Ziggler apparently confirmed WWE making a #Heel hoodie.  Who else is getting one?

Also....wait....what WAS hhh right about?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Totitos said:


> This Sunday the WWE witnesses the biggest train-wreck of quads in the history of our sport.



I hope nash wins. 



Totitos said:


> He completely buried the slammys in one segment.....



Punk's win and then exit didn't win. guess Vince doesn't like to be shamed twice.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

If punk doesnt win superstar of the year ill rage


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh Tony I missed your laughs.




Ceria said:


> I hope nash wins.
> 
> Punk's win and then exit didn't win. guess Vince doesn't like to be shamed twice.


True that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

lmao put that dude next to Triple H.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

That's some hardcore burying right there, Otunga doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Atlus is having a stroke


----------



## Godot (Dec 12, 2011)

The 'wrestler' of the year award...


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Ryder or #Heel


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

That reminds me, we chanted we want ryder during the robbie e match last night.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Ryder vs Cody vs Ziggler Vs DBD?

Oh god my balls.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Sadly I don't see Zack Ryder winning a major title. WHC or the WWE.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

No one does with this gimmick


----------



## Godot (Dec 12, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Sadly I don't see Zack Ryder winning a major title. WHC or the WWE.



Obviously. But he deserves one of the mid-card titles. Ziggler & Rhodes have made it worthy again.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

C'mon, commercials. I want to see more of this match!!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

The men inside that ring are the future of the WWE.

And they will all job to triple h.

EDIT: This match


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

one! one! one! one! one! one! one! one! one!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Im enjoying it


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

2 commercials 1 match.  0 commercials for hhh sucking up time.  Just.  Saying.  Also, DAT HOODIE.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

This match is amazing and the crowd barely gives any reaction.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Meanwhile, while these 4 are in the ring, Thwagger is somewhere in a corner.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Dat Ziggles


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

i really don't like cody's new persona. i miss the disfigured role.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

The dolphins are pleased.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 12, 2011)

That's SUCH a heel move man. 

I love this Ryder/Ziggler rivalry. It's even great on Ryder's online show. I really think it'll escalate. I see these guys having one of those long rivalries that last years like it's true rivalry as they move up the card. Great for the both of them.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i really don't like cody's new persona. i miss the disfigured role.



Cody is awesome 24/7


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> i really don't like cody's new persona. i miss the disfigured role.



The disfigured thing ran its course once he broke out the paper bags. By that time it started getting old and reeaally stupid. I understand why they kept going with it for as long as they did (you can't just switch up gimmicks willy-nilly), but I'm damn glad it's gone, now.

As he's showing, he can still be disturbed and arrogant without that stupid piece of plastic.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

It's.....it's Christian.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Christian. You're too good fo these people


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

I love you pop wasn't in the pipe bomb moments?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Nash changed what?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 12, 2011)

One more match


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Christian. You're too good fo these people


Seconded and I am these people.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish it was Edge


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

At least my state is doing something right.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

And Cena trollin'.  They hatin'.  The heeling's getting pretty hectic and dirty...


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Edge didn't win? They saved themselves from another 3232312 of his whc reigns. That's a big change.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, Cena


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 12, 2011)

Cena is testing his heeling prowess lol. Hilarious.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

why would someone be pinned in a TLC match what is this?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

did king just give xtian a compliment, mentioning kaufman?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Why the hell's Rio trending? Are people chatting about his car?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Ricardo is using del Rio's scarf, he should be the trending not ADR.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 12, 2011)

Random but was I the only one who didn't know that you have to hold onto that little rope on the turnbuckles to tag your opponent in when you're having a tag match? I had no idea. I've been watching wrestling for years but I didn't notice lol.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Random but was I the only one who didn't know that you have to hold onto that little rope on the turnbuckles to tag your opponent in when you're having a tag match? I had no idea. I've been watching wrestling for years but I didn't notice lol.



I think they recently added that a few months ago.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome, del Rio's wrestling and Miz doing the mic work that was a cool heel team.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

Am  I the only one who saw Cena in that Kane promo?


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw it too


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdd9W5__TY&context=C2a7f3ADOEgsToPDskIiyaHZA6yegH3auNoFQBPu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG GOLDIE!


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

Snookie...errrrr wut? Muppets should have won.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Goldust


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

How did the all entertaining muppets show and JackBROman lost to that thing?


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Jobber Jinder


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Totitos said:


> How did the all entertaining muppets show and JackBROman lost to that thing?



I don't know... I just don't. I hope to god that this thing actually IS rigged, because the implication that the crossover between WWE fans and that gahdamn waste of camera expenses that resembles a show is *that* big makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Darc (Dec 12, 2011)

This crowd has been shit.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I don't know... I just don't. I hope to god that this thing actually IS rigged, because the implication that the crossover between WWE fans and that gahdamn waste of camera expenses that resembles a show is *that* big makes me sick to my stomach.



I'll pretend no one else had time to record a speech.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

YESSS YESSS YESYEYSAYDYAS YD YYEYYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Notice how rey said ADR


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

YES YES HE DID IT BOBBY HEENAN.mp3


oh hai Ace


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 12, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> I think they recently added that a few months ago.



been their for years, just never mentioned, and ignored half the time.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Things will never be the same again.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> been their for years, just never mentioned, and ignored half the time.



lol my non-observative ass...


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

Time for Cena to enter into the hall of pain. Hopefully this comes about cause we don't need to see his candy ass until april.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Wiggers are about to be split.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED


----------



## Pacifista (Dec 12, 2011)

It's about time for another member to be entered into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

_I never need bod', how could I be scared of a man? 
I walk through this land like I run this land 
Never can you imagine the pain that I bring 
If I said I'ma do it in the streets it's the same 
It's the K-I-N, G in here 
Wildest man in the world and I have no fear 
I'm the mean in the mean, the nightmare dream _
*The root of all evil, the weak fear me, yeah! 
*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Time for Cena to enter into the hall of pain. Hopefully this comes about cause we don't need to see his candy ass until april.



You got issues, brah 

in other news, HOLY CRAP, KANE
----------

Dat mask, dat music, dat hair... I came


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 12, 2011)

It's Jericho. Jericho's the one they're saying it is the most these days so I'm not surprised. 

OMFG what is this.......OMFG KANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Dec 12, 2011)

what the fuck do you think just happened king, its fucking kane


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

THAT'S GOTTA BE


THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS FUCKING THEME HOLY SHIT


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

KANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

HOLE SHIT I DID NOT SEE THIS COMING


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 12, 2011)

HE'S EVEN GOT THE OLD THEME!

MARKING OUT HERE!


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugiru93 (Dec 12, 2011)

MASKED KANE IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darc (Dec 12, 2011)

What the fuckkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Casanova (Dec 12, 2011)

*MARK OUT MOMENT*


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

lol wearing a mask underneath a mask.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

Jesus christ that mask is Great Muta's level of creepy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2011)

WWE just made Kane relevant again.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

I DIDNT SEE THAT COMING.....Wait i did, they alluded to it earlier tonight


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the silver mask Kane had on.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

He just didn't come with one mask but two!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

I just didnt think it would be now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, just caught the last part of Raw.  Didn't expect Kane back.  Nice to see him back in a mask.  So does that mean he is going to feud with Cena or is his beef still with Mark?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> lol wearing a mask underneath a mask.



Maskception. That better be a reoccurring thing with his entrance.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Mark feud is on SD, hope is Cena vs Kane.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would Kane fued with Cena?


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2011)

Cena, he's gonna be a heel


----------



## Casanova (Dec 12, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, just caught the last part of Raw.  Didn't expect Kane back.  Nice to see him back in a mask.  So does that mean he is going to feud with Cena or is his beef still with Mark?



*

According to this, Kane is expected to become a heel on RAW.

So I guess that mean Kane vs Cena at the Royal Rumble*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Hmm... narrative-wise it makes no sense, but hey, maybe they'll shed some light on it next week. Okay, E. Show me your moves.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2011)

Kane burying Cena


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 12, 2011)

Kane vs Cena should be pretty good. I'm not sure why in the hell he's not feuding with Henry but I'm sure it'll be nice. I get a feeling that Henry might end up being drafted to Raw and then Kane will destroy him but then again I don't know. I'm just happy Kane's back. 

He's Kane again. After being Glen Jacobs for some years he had to be himself again. Loved it. 

Damn WWE, this was a good episode I'll have to admit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad Kane finally got his mask back.

Kanenites unite.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 12, 2011)

ok that.was.awwwesssoooome!! 

dat entrance. dat mask. dat outfit.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kane vs Cena should be pretty good. I'm not sure why in the hell he's not feuding with Henry but I'm sure it'll be nice. I get a feeling that Henry might end up being drafted to Raw and then Kane will destroy him but then again I don't know. I'm just happy Kane's back.
> 
> He's Kane again. After being Glen Jacobs for some years he had to be himself again. Loved it.
> 
> Damn WWE, this was a good episode I'll have to admit.



Yeah, I was surprised. Much better than ost 3-hour shows. There was some good wrestling, the stuff that wasn't wrestling was pretty entertaining (save Vince "McMahon-ing" all over JR on national television... again), and it with the return of some favorites like Road Dogg, it was an AA fan's dream. The only other thing that sucked was the results of some of the Slammies.

Good on you, WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2011)

Did anyone else think Predator when Kane came out with the metal mask.  Not that I mind, I really do hope it becomes a part of his enterance.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F56MSZK_TE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Not really. I, oddly, thought of Killzone.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 12, 2011)

The only negative is no Brodus Clay.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 12, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The only negative is no Brodus Clay.



Brodus is too good for that crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Not really. I, oddly, thought of Killzone.



After relooking at the vid, I would have to agree.  The mask looks like a mixture of Killzone, Rocketman, and a bit of the Slaughterhouse mask (to me that is).  I wonder if the mask is part of the CAW part of the current wrestling game or will it show up in future games.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 12, 2011)

Brodus Clay is coming soon.  You guys got to remember he is a big dude.  Im sure he just reached the arena now.  Next week im sure he'll be in the hallway.  Then the week after that he will be by the locker room.  Take a Break.....Eat a cheeseburger. PPV.  Go to the Bathroom.  RAW he is dressed but then still sitting down.  Then we FINALLY see Brodus Clay on Camera walking down the aisle!!!

Then New Year Arrives and Wrestlemania is ON!! Who Appears? Brodus Fucking Clay!! WHAT!?!?!  Booker T is going WILD NOW.  That Man right there just ate my Fave Five right there.   Everybody is just going cray in Miami but then we realize he is in the ring and he just lost his breath.  FAIL.  Story of Brodus Clay.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 12, 2011)

Kane gonna be a monster heel, unless they stop the Henry visits I don't see space for Brodus.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Brodus Clay is coming soon.  You guys got to remember he is a big dude.  Im sure he just reached the arena now.  Next week im sure he'll be in the hallway.  Then the week after that he will be by the locker room.  Take a Break.....Eat a cheeseburger. PPV.  Go to the Bathroom.  RAW he is dressed but then still sitting down.  Then we FINALLY see Brodus Clay on Camera walking down the aisle!!!
> 
> Then New Year Arrives and Wrestlemania is ON!! Who Appears? Brodus Fucking Clay!! WHAT!?!?!  Booker T is going WILD NOW.  That Man right there just ate my Fave Five right there.   Everybody is just going cray in Miami but then we realize he is in the ring and he just lost his breath.  FAIL.  Story of Brodus Clay.



My stomach!! MY DAMN STOMACH


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 13, 2011)

The SmackDown roster is so damn thin right now I don't see how Brodus Clay couldn't fit in the mid-card.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 13, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Kane burying Cena



I thought they were trying to enter a story phase where Cena doesn't get injured prior to wrestlemania, not being a part of the TLC main event, getting your ass dominated by kane its sort of the same. TLC obviously being more injury prone but it made me lol.


----------



## Godot (Dec 13, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING KANE! WHY DID I GO TO BAD BEFORE RAW FINISHED?!?

Both his masks are fucking awesome. He should keep both. His outfit however, needs a lot more work.

And I noticed his theme is the same, just with a guitar added to it. Strange how it fits so perfectly, like they've been planning this since he got that theme.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

I want the Finger 11 theme back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2011)

That shitty flame on his leg ruins the whole outfit.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I want the Finger 11 theme back.



This a thousand times.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 13, 2011)

What a surprise, the third match is already penciled in. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




As seen on last night's RAW Supershow, Triple H brought up The Undertaker's absence and declared that The Streak ended at WrestleMania 27 because we haven't seen The Deadman since then and he couldn't leave the ring on his own.

The Wrestling Observer reports that Triple H vs. The Undertaker is booked as one of the matches at WrestleMania 28 in Miami.

We noted yesterday that officials have Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk for the WWE Title also penciled in for WrestleMania 28. Add The Rock vs. John Cena and you have the three main events for Miami.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> This a thousand times.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 13, 2011)

I really hope thats not true....i cant watch another trips/taker match.....

My hate of trips grows every time he comes to the ring it seems...


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 13, 2011)

/me looks @ wwe 12 vid. . . . wants to make storylines satirizing wwe.

You clever bastards.


----------



## Godot (Dec 13, 2011)

Please, I don't want another HHH/Taker match. ffs I doubt Taker can even move anymore...

Punk v Y2J: FUCK YES. I don't even mind if Punk loses the title at WM, so long as it's a fucking amazing match.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 13, 2011)

Shirker said:


> This a thousand times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2011)

tip to the designers of WWE, having hotrod flames of a psychopath killer that lives in hell and summons hell fire is not a good idea.. BOOOO 

Mask looks wack though.. having cena work with glen jacobs is a good idea, knowing he's a safe guy to work with.. 

Taker/Trips is filler at this point, because:-

A) already did it twice at mania already
B) it wont reach to the heights of cena/rock or even y2j/punk at that matter 
C) there is absolutely no reason, with cena/rock, major weight has been lifted on taker's match this mania, could've used it to put someone like cody or ziggler over..



Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdd9W5__TY&context=C2a7f3ADOEgsToPDskIiyaHZA6yegH3auNoFQBPu[/YOUTUBE]



this particular promo is exceptionally badass for some reason..


----------



## Godot (Dec 13, 2011)

Sheamus vs Taker would have been awesome.

Also, Barrett vs Rhodes vs Bryan for WHC at WM would be absolutely perfect. Pretty much my dream line-up:

Rock v Cena
Punk v Y2J (WWE title)
Barrett v Rhodes v Bryan (WHC)
Taker v Sheamus
HHH v Miz (go on trips, push someone for once)
Ryder v Brodus (US)
Beth v Natalya (Divas title)
Ziggler/Swagger v whoever the fuck the tag team champs are (Ziggler can have his title shot next ppv)
Orton v Kane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2011)

what JR's rap is suppose to be:-

*Michael Cole ur damn fool. King beat u like Gov Mule. I should call Raw ur not in my class. U kissed kings feet now u can kiss my ass!*

from where did "you're not talented" come from JR? 

this was lol-worthy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2011)

Khris said:


> what JR's rap is suppose to be:-
> 
> *Michael Cole ur damn fool. King beat u like Gov Mule. I should call Raw ur not in my class. U kissed kings feet now u can kiss my ass!*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 13, 2011)

We all know trips is such a big egomaniac he is gonna book himself to beat the taker.  The only chance UT will have is if he uses his veto, no sells the fuck out of trips and proceeds to actually punch trips in the face.  I dont know about you guys but I dont feel comfortable with a rookie like trips beating a classy vet like taker at mania.  When will these kids learn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2011)

HHH vs Taker?

I haven't been this underwhelmed since I saw Lindsay Lohan's playboy pics.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 13, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH vs Taker?
> 
> I haven't been this underwhelmed since I saw Lindsay Lohan's playboy pics.



So I take it no one told you she was gonna be the "star" of the celeb tag match this year


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so glad. I got tickets for the January 3rd Smackdown in Little Rock. Memphis will have Raw a day previously so we get a SD. I'll be sure to tell everyone what happens. I wonder what show Jericho will appear on, probably Raw, I'm sure it's Raw but either way UT should be appearing sometime before the Rumble. All these wrestlers, should be damn nice!


----------



## Ceria (Dec 13, 2011)

Is no one watching the tribute to the troops? been pretty good thus far.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 13, 2011)

Watching it now but I don't give a damn about Nickleback at all.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 13, 2011)

Nickelbag is not really why i watched it, but they performed pretty good.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't get it,  it is good they do a tribute to the troops don't get me wrong but why oh why did they have an Australian (Hugh Jackman) and a Canadian (Celine Dion) of all people giving messages to American troops.

Firstly US troops are not fighting for either countries (although in the same war as allies) it was the US that was attacked so it is the other nations helping the US out.  It really would have been a lot nicer if they got more American people celebraties and common people thanking the US troops for their work and sacrifice fot the American people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2011)

The final match for Tribute for the Troops was entertaining.  Liked how Mark Henry sold the WMD of Big Show before falling into Cena's AA.  Really don't know why they continue to have the Divas division if they are going to continue to bury their better talent like that.  Really looking foward to some of the matched for TLC with the exception of HHH/Nash.  Really don't know how that one is going to be played?


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Dec 14, 2011)

I kept hoping Kane would come out at the end and bury Cena again, but so much for that idea. 

Seems like the Bella's are everywhere these days except in a ring, that match with them was the first time i've seen them in the ring in a while.


----------



## Darc (Dec 14, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I kept hoping Kane would come out at the end and bury Cena again, but so much for that idea.
> 
> Seems like the Bella's are everywhere these days except in a ring, that match with them was the first time i've seen them in the ring in a while.



Vince pushed for them to be more active, even if its not in a winning capacity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> We all know trips is such a big egomaniac he is gonna book himself to beat the taker.  The only chance UT will have is if he uses his veto, no sells the fuck out of trips and proceeds to actually punch trips in the face.  I dont know about you guys but I dont feel comfortable with a rookie like trips beating a classy vet like taker at mania.  When will these kids learn



trips breaking the streak would a horrible never-ending nightmare.. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH vs Taker?
> 
> I haven't been this underwhelmed since I saw Lindsay Lohan's playboy pics.



wait till new monster kane gets squashed by that new rising star triple h 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So I take it no one told you she was gonna be the "star" of the celeb tag match this year



this is a bad joke son.. if a celeb is gonna compete at mania this year it should either be hugh jackman or brock lesnar...


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2011)

I also read somewhere Vince wants more Bellas on our screens even if that doesn't involve them being on matches, which is good for me I find them attractive 

Also..look at that Big Show lol'ng at Punk like a boss.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYk9zgMv-Ac&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Haven't tribute yet.  Not really motivated to.  I really am in it for the story.  Speaking of, this trips thing with nash is shit and will liekly be interrupted at the ppv by taker.  Because really...who wants to see them climbing a ladder, even if nash just has to do a really long single stretch, the match and the story overall is just so nothing-worthy.  I don't even hate it.

Maybe someone will come and kick these lame old lions in the tail or take their spot.  I dare not whisper my hope's Name.
Shockingly enough, but now it's not as jarring as then for the simple  reason of knowing how BS and made for him that path was.  /mofo

Also...TNA spoilers
Match Number Two: Samoa Joe and Magnus defeated Eric Young and ODB in a Wild Card Tournament Match when Joe pinned Young after a muscle buster.

Nope.  You don't get to have context.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2011)

Trips will bury Nash and go on to bury taker's brother and finally sealing by literally burying the undertaker at mania


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2011)

Punk/Jericho at WM = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

HHH/Taker again = ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....

Cena/Rock is going to need to be *REALLY* something special to get this card above "meh".


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Shockingly enough, but now it's not as jarring as then for the simple  reason of knowing how BS and made for him that path was.  /mofo



Dude..is JoMo, people were always calling him the HBK of that tag team when Miz was always the talented one, of course a sig like that this days is expected.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Punk/Jericho at WM = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...



I'm a fan of those two but yes, they gonna need a heck of a booking to make this feel important taking into account Cena vs Rock the same night.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey we still don't know who Kane is booked against.. so there's still hope.

But yes HHH/Taker is just wwe grasping at straws now..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2011)

Miz. Talented.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 14, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Punk/Jericho at WM = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...



Why do you say that? If anything, I'd have more interest in that match than Cena and the Rock.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2011)

Jomo will be back


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 14, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Why do you say that? If anything, I'd have more interest in that match than Cena and the Rock.



Because Jericho was a bag of hot garbage before he left and Punk has been boring ever since they started giving him the spotlight and exposing how mediocre he really is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2011)

Jericho and Punk in a battle to see who can be more overrated by the IWC will surely be a great match. Why, Jericho might even do the same cookie-cutter match he's done for the last 10 years!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz. Talented.



Yes, he doesn't fit ME imo , but hes talented at everything but ring work no wonder he draw more ratings doing Subway promos than in his matches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2011)

Miz has gotten worse in the ring ever since he lost the world title. He was actually improving but now he's totally mailing it in.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes Vince doesn't give a darn about ring work.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Punk/Jericho at WM = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
> 
> HHH/Taker again = ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....
> 
> Cena/Rock is going to need to be *REALLY* something special to get this card above "meh".



dunno how will it pan out, but they're both hot right now.. its better than any other situation.. 

agree with taker and trips though..

Cena/Rock can be horrible and still be talk of the day.. its a good card so far based on star-power...



> Regarding John Cena's role at Sunday's WWE TLC pay-per-view, there was talk over the weekend of making him the special referee for the United States Title Match between Dolph Ziggler and Zack Ryder.
> 
> A stipulation may be in place for that match to where Cena gets added to the WWE Title main event against CM Punk, The Miz and Alberto Del Rio, making it a four-way.



so kane's chokeslam was filler?


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because Jericho was a bag of hot garbage before he left and Punk has been boring ever since they started giving him the spotlight and exposing how mediocre he really is.



Yeah... no. I'm gonna have to disagree on both accounts. I mean, it's not surprising that CM Punk has been neutered by the WWE since signing an official contract, but how is he mediocre? He's the best in the ring in that entire company, save for maybe Tyson Kidd, who is the best wrestler pound-for-pound in that company. But still, when you factor in Punk's size, his athleticism, and technical fluidity, he's the best in that company. 

I don't know what type of mess Jericho was in, he certainly wasn't showing it in the ring, and there's certainly no denying his skills on the mic. Putting the two of those individuals in a match together would be one of the best things the WWE could do, especially in recent memory. They're both two of the best in the ring, especially in North America-- how you could not like the appeal of this match is beyond me, but hey, to each their own, I guess.

Keep in mind, this is coming from someone who is a big advocate of professional wresting-- especially those who actually know how to, you know, wrestle. I hated the WWE for years on end; I'm one of those individuals who says if they haven't watched a product, then they haven't watched it. If it weren't for CM Punk finally letting loose back in the summer and receiving the push he finally deserves, I would have kept the USA Network as far away from my flatscreen as possible. So, while I'm certainly not the be-all-end of who determines what constitutes as a quality wrestler, I can say for certain that I have standards-- and I can say with absolute confidence that both Punk and Jericho meet those standards.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2011)

*Good Riddance Trish Stratus says hi from Success.*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl_49o0WgbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2011)

It's good to see Melina gave him time off from giving her backrubs and driving her to dates with other wrestlers to let him do that youtube video.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah... no. I'm gonna have to disagree on both accounts.


Sure thing, bro.



> I mean, it's not surprising that CM Punk has been neutered by the WWE since signing an official contract, but how is he mediocre?


"Neutered"? The dude does nothing but say that he pretty much gets whatever and says whatever he wants now. Sure, the booking has been total ass, but if he wields as much freedom as he claims, then I'm laying the blame squarely on him for how dull and boring he's been since the summer.



> He's the best in the ring in that entire company, save for maybe Tyson Kidd, who is the best wrestler pound-for-pound in that company.




Dolph wipes his ass with Punk as a wrestler. Bryan, too. Hell, I'd argue that Orton's been better than Punk, to boot. Fuck, MARK HENRY has been killing it both in the ring and on the mic and has made more out of his big push than Punk has so far. And, to completely pile on, in his big statement matches over the summer, he got out-worked by the guy that most of the drooling internet morons say "can't wrestle"(who even went as far as to hold the match together for the first 10 minutes while Punk was all nervous and sloppy as a 15 year-old having sex for the first time).



> But still, when you factor in Punk's size, his athleticism, and technical fluidity, he's the best in that company.


Nah, not even close on any of that, homie. You're making me wonder how closely you've watched any of Punk's work lately. 



> I don't know what type of mess Jericho was in, *he certainly wasn't showing it in the ring*, and there's certainly no denying his skills on the mic.


Did you see his last couple of matches when he was against Bourne? He was a major liability then. 



> Putting the two of those individuals in a match together would be one of the best things the WWE could do, especially in recent memory. They're both two of the best in the ring, especially in North America-- how you could not like the appeal of this match is beyond me, but hey, to each their own, I guess.


SIGH....



> Keep in mind, this is coming from someone who is a big advocate of professional wresting-- especially those who actually know how to, you know, wrestle. I hated the WWE for years on end; I'm one of those individuals who says if they haven't watched a product, then they haven't watched it. If it weren't for CM Punk finally letting loose back in the summer and receiving the push he finally deserves, I would have kept the USA Network as far away from my flatscreen as possible. So, while I'm certainly not the be-all-end of who determines what constitutes as a quality wrestler, I can say for certain that I have standards-- and I can say with absolute confidence that both Punk and Jericho meet those standards.


I was wondering when this was gonna pop up. Kudos for at least making it to the end of your post before pulling out "those who know how to, you know, wrestle" bullshit talking point.


----------



## Godot (Dec 15, 2011)

@Shadow: I'm not going to jump into the debate between you & TetraVaal, but typing



> Sure thing, bro





>





> SIGH





> I was wondering when this was gonna pop up. Kudos for at least making it to the end of your post before pulling out "those who know how to, you know, wrestle" bullshit talking point.



makes you look like you have the debating ability of a 12-yr old.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Internet conversation skills 101.  We NEVER escape them.


----------



## Darc (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadow Rep is the best troll


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2011)

Godot said:


> @Shadow: I'm not going to jump into the debate between you & TetraVaal, but typing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly how long have you been reading this thread?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2011)

Tyson Kidd.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 15, 2011)

Yea, note I gave up trying to debate with him long long ago...same replies to any topic.

Punk I still like, but yea, his matches haven't been as good as they were, a lot of them have started to feel the same, hopefully at TLC he'll do something different again...

Jericho I look forward to seeing again, we know he can be amazing, tho I think the end of this last run wasn't up to this normal standards, and I blame a lot of that on his not really wanting to be there..



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tyson Kidd.



Seriously? Have you watched his matches? The guys ring work is incredible, him and DB could put on a clinic in a submission match.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 15, 2011)

I judge Chris Jericho and Punk completely different.  For Jericho I look at his ability to disguise his canadian accent, cross promote whatever dumb project he has going on, and hide the fact he always looks stoned.  When this does not happen he fails.  

For punk I grade pass /fail based on whether or not I have a fucking wwe ice cream bar.  Do I have said bar that isn't past expiration? No.  So what's punk's grade D-.  I gave him a half letter grade for the t-shirt only problem is I can't eat the damn t-shirt.

On the plus side if they have a match at mania it could degenerate into a "who can insult Stephen mcmahon the most" battle which could be cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2011)

i doubt Punk has as much freedom as some here think.. Vince won't anyone but cole improvise, and thats because cole is vince lite when it comes to the mic...

performance-wise, punk has been sloppy ever since summerslam, which isn't good.. but he at least puts on consistently entertaining matches with sloppy spots her and there.. granted he's been booked with great workers themselves.. 

not that any of that really matters, punk is super hot; Y2J is hot as well; putting them together is a good idea.. especially how the internet nerds are gonna like it.. 

and yeah, Y2J's latest work has been shit.. that still however does not mean that it won't be a good match..

BTW, Ziggler is the best performer right now.. LOL Tyson Kidd.. Ziggler makes in-game michaels look bad, seriously..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is a quick question to think about.  If they do turn Cena heel, when will that turn be at?


----------



## Godot (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Exactly how long have you been reading this thread?



I don't usually read most the long threads...

EDIT: And apparently neither does the guy who repped me.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Watching Nxt.  First, it's 41 weeks going.  With a better show flow than raw.  The fuck.  I know it's been said before, but commentary is so good, even with mistakes.  They even joked Cole.  

Bateman's lost some in the ring, but gained some character.  Curtis is pure slimey smile in your face stab you in the back heel, Usos are putting in good work against the Wild Gatecrashers, The Big Deal Titus O'neil sucks at promos but is getting better as a big man.  Then again, that could be due to DY and Too Fly being fucking amazing in the ring as of late.  The amount of character interaction between JTG and Tamina is pretty decent as well for flavor.  Showtime's bouncy, I mean that as a compliment.  Sidenote again, I had a guilty pleasure moment seeing 4 black dudes and mixed up tamina in this segment.  Not as friends, but foes.  And they all had discernible character as simple as they were.  1 thug, 2 athletes, and one WRESTLER.  That's right, DY's a wrestler.  Not a lot of gimmick, but I take what I can get.  And what's most amazing of all.  All of this content DOESN'T MATTER.  Simple query, what is up with that?





Godot said:


> I don't usually read most the long threads...
> 
> EDIT: And apparently neither does the guy who repped me.


Was that me?  I grade based on emotion.

Edit: Yo, watch 12/14/2011.  Wash your hair chant.  Just saying.


----------



## Godot (Dec 15, 2011)

No it wasn't


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I judge Chris Jericho and Punk completely different.  For Jericho I look at his ability to disguise his canadian accent, cross promote whatever dumb project he has going on, and hide the fact he always looks stoned.  When this does not happen he fails.
> 
> For punk I grade pass /fail based on whether or not I have a fucking wwe ice cream bar.  Do I have said bar that isn't past expiration? No.  So what's punk's grade D-.  I gave him a half letter grade for the t-shirt only problem is I can't eat the damn t-shirt.
> 
> On the plus side if they have a match at mania it could degenerate into a "who can insult Stephen mcmahon the most" battle which could be cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2011)

so am i witnessing the cenafacation of CM Punk? or is it too soon still?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 15, 2011)

Khris said:


> so am i witnessing the cenafacation of CM Punk? or is it too soon still?



He's won hasn't he? what's there to rebel against when you're the champion. He's got the ice cream bars too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2011)

...along with the crowd pandering promos to little Jimmys.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 15, 2011)

*C*hild *M*olester *Punk

*Kids: Let's Go CM Punk
CM Punk: Want an Ice Cream Bar
Kids:  ok
CM Punk: Suck and Lick on This
Kids:


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 15, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "Neutered"? The dude does nothing but say that he pretty much gets whatever and says whatever he wants now. Sure, the booking has been total ass, but if he wields as much freedom as he claims, then I'm laying the blame squarely on him for how dull and boring he's been since the summer.



Oh yeah, he has so much leeway he can repeatedly say ass and take quick jabs at Johnnie Ace whenever he chooses.  If you really believe that Vince is going to allow Punk to become Stone Cold 2.0 in an era where the WWE desperately wants to market themselves to a younger generation and be seen as a positive influence on the youth, instead of seeing their name in the headline for another kid injuring their sibling from imitating a wrestling move; or having their brand being tarnished by wrestlers using PEDs and dying; or trying to push the boundaries by allowing their "superstars" take more risks, similar to Austin bringing out a toy gun and putting it Vince's head, then you're out of your fucking mind. 

If you find Punk boring, fine. I'm not gonna force feed you anything to convince you to like him. But what you are 100% undoubtedly wrong about are some of your other statements which I will get to soon...



> Dolph wipes his ass with Punk as a wrestler. Bryan, too. Hell, I'd argue that Orton's been better than Punk, to boot. Fuck, MARK HENRY has been killing it both in the ring and on the mic and has made more out of his big push than Punk has so far. And, to completely pile on, in his big statement matches over the summer, he got out-worked by the guy that most of the drooling internet morons say "can't wrestle"(who even went as far as to hold the match together for the first 10 minutes while Punk was all nervous and sloppy as a 15 year-old having sex for the first time).



I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this statement for its sheer uninformed rhetoric. As much as I like Dolph, I like him for upping his game on the mic and finally conveying a terrific heel personality. However, you and many others seem to have a misconception about him being this _great_ wrestler, which he's not. Do you know what Dolph excels in most when it comes to his ring work? SELLING. The guy can sell moves better than anyone else in the company, but making a claim that he can out-wrestle Punk... give me a fucking break.  And as for Daniel Bryan, again, much like Tyson Kidd, he's incredibly underappreciated, although unlike Kidd, he's not better than Punk in the ring. I mean, do you watch any wrestling outside of the WWE? Is your way of determining what a great wrestler is, is by looking at the PWI top 50? 

Dude, have you ever seen a match with Yuji Nagata? Prince Devitt? Yoshihiro Yamazaki? Hirooki Goto? Or how about Davey Richards, who is arguably the best KNOWN wrestler worldwide at the moment. And I guarantee you that if CM Punk (_or Chris Jericho for that matter_) had to step in the ring with each of those names, they'd fair incredibly well. That is why I can say with absolute confidence that Punk and Jericho are still two of the best in the business.



> Nah, not even close on any of that, homie. You're making me wonder how closely you've watched any of Punk's work lately.



You mean those PPV quality matches he put on in back-to-back weeks against Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio, with the former being arguably a 4-star match? And going back to Punk's mic skills as of late... what are people's beef with them? He's 100% accurate when he talks about Del Rio's repetitiveness with the whole "IT'S MY DESTINY" shtick-- and he's also 100% right about Johnnie Ace and his water bottle of a personality.



> Did you see his last couple of matches when he was against Bourne? He was a major liability then.



A liability to what degree? Tell me, who is currently suspended for violating the WWE's wellness policy, and how is that in itself NOT a liability? Jericho, even at his worst, is still better than probably 90% of the WWE's current roster. 



> I was wondering when this was gonna pop up. Kudos for at least making it to the end of your post before pulling out "those who know how to, you know, wrestle" bullshit talking point.



Well I did make it clear that I'm not the be-end-all of judging wrestling talent-- I'm pretty sure I was even civil about this. However, I *can[/i] say (and back it up for that matter) that I make a conscious effort to watch all types of wrestling circuits worldwide, because I have an appreciation for those who can step into the middle of a squared circle and pull of such choreography in a very fluid, believable, and dedicated execution.




			makes you look like you have the debating ability of a 12-yr old.
		
Click to expand...


You mean I'm not talking to a 12 year old?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:



			Tyson Kidd. 

Click to expand...


What is so funny about that? Have you ever watched any of his matches outside of what he's done in the WWE? Better yet, have you even watched a single match of his SINCE he's been in the WWE? Pound for pound, he's the best WRESTLER on that roster.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:



			I judge Chris Jericho and Punk completely different.  For Jericho I look at his ability to disguise his canadian accent, cross promote whatever dumb project he has going on, and hide the fact he always looks stoned.  When this does not happen he fails.
		
Click to expand...


In all fairness, Jericho outside of the wrestling world is a douche. Fozzy is an absolute joke, and all that reality TV shit he's a part of is one of the many pop culture abortions in America right now.  




			For punk I grade pass /fail based on whether or not I have a fucking wwe ice cream bar.  Do I have said bar that isn't past expiration? No.  So what's punk's grade D-.  I gave him a half letter grade for the t-shirt only problem is I can't eat the damn t-shirt.
		
Click to expand...


What about his precise in-ring work? The promos he cuts on Alberto Del Rio and Johnnie Ace? His brief feud with Triple H and John Cena? He absolutely nailed it when it came to Triple H and how he likes to run the WWE from a business perspective.




			On the plus side if they have a match at mania it could degenerate into a "who can insult Stephen mcmahon the most" battle which could be cool
		
Click to expand...


But really, who wouldn't want that?*


----------



## Ceria (Dec 15, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ...along with the crowd pandering promos to little Jimmys.



Speaking of little jimmies, why did they have to bury truth so hard. Bourne got wellness suspended and he didn't even lose the tag title. Truth gets his team broken up and loses that slammy for wearing the confederate soldier uniform. 

Couldn't miz just go out on his own and when truth came back the AT could be great again?

that's bullshit man, it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 15, 2011)

thought this was pretty funny, a return of evolution, HHH in the flair role, the elder, Orton in the HHH centerpiece role, Cody rhodes or Ziggler in the up and comer role, with Mason ryan in the batista role, they also mentioned sheamus, but he's too much of a face to ever fit that kind of role i think.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2011)

Ooh, ooh, are we starting to turn on Punk yet? I was wondering when it would happen ever since he started getting big with the "shoot" promo stuff. To think the signs have started showing so soon though; that's gotta be a record.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2011)

Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> What is so funny about that? Have you ever watched any of his matches outside of what he's done in the WWE? Better yet, have you even watched a single match of his SINCE he's been in the WWE? Pound for pound, he's the best WRESTLER on that roster.



I wouldn't bother, a huge number of wrestling fans no longer care about in ring ability anymore.  Anyone who is good at wrestling is always considered boring/dull/unoriginal and all that blah.

All the modern fan cares about is a few catchphrases and a number of flashy moves to keep them happy.  Hell you could make raw and smackdown promo only shows and put wrestling only on PPVs and a huge number of fans will still consider it great.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 15, 2011)

Evolution was too fucking epic to be revived like that now.
That sounds like a good group but nothing compared to Evolution.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 16, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh yeah, he has so much leeway he can repeatedly say ass and take quick jabs at Johnnie Ace whenever he chooses.  If you really believe that Vince is going to allow Punk to become Stone Cold 2.0 in an era where the WWE desperately wants to market themselves to a younger generation and be seen as a positive influence on the youth, instead of seeing their name in the headline for another kid injuring their sibling from imitating a wrestling move; or having their brand being tarnished by wrestlers using PEDs and dying; or trying to push the boundaries by allowing their "superstars" take more risks, similar to Austin bringing out a toy gun and putting it Vince's head, then you're out of your fucking mind.


So you interpreted my "Punk's claims he gets whatever and say whatever he wants" as him being able to be an extremely lesser version of Austin? That's... pretty far away from what I was actually saying.



> If you find Punk boring, fine. I'm not gonna force feed you anything to convince you to like him. But what you are 100% undoubtedly wrong about are some of your other statements which I will get to soon...


THRILLING.




> I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this statement for its sheer uninformed rhetoric. As much as I like Dolph, I like him for upping his game on the mic and finally conveying a terrific heel personality. However, you and many others seem to have a misconception about him being this _great_ wrestler, which he's not. Do you know what Dolph excels in most when it comes to his ring work? SELLING. The guy can sell moves better than anyone else in the company, but making a claim that he can out-wrestle Punk... give me a fucking break.


Show me how Punk out-wrestles Dolph right now since he sure hasn't shown it so far. 



> And as for Daniel Bryan, again, much like Tyson Kidd, he's incredibly underappreciated, although unlike Kidd, he's not better than Punk in the ring.


And how is Punk better than Bryan is? 

Subs? No. 

Actual technical ability? Nope. 

Athleticism? Wash since neither of them are overly athletic. 

Selling? Nope.

Elevating guys not as good as him to his level? Nada.

Promo ability is the only area where Punk really excels over Bryan.

Going address everyone else mentioned or were you just going to give up on that?



> I mean, do you watch any wrestling outside of the WWE?


Yep.



> Is your way of determining what a great wrestler is, is by looking at the PWI top 50?


Haven't read that rag in almost 15 years. 



> Dude, have you ever seen a match with Yuji Nagata?


Yep.



> Prince Devitt?


Yep.



> Yoshihiro Yamazaki?


Nope.



> Hirooki Goto?


Yep.



> Or how about Davey Richards, who is arguably the best KNOWN wrestler worldwide at the moment.


Unfortunately, I have watched Richards before.



> And I guarantee you that if CM Punk (_or Chris Jericho for that matter_) had to step in the ring with each of those names, they'd fair incredibly well. That is why I can say with absolute confidence that Punk and Jericho are still two of the best in the business.


 



> You mean those PPV quality matches he put on in back-to-back weeks against Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio, with the former being arguably a 4-star match?


Nothing about his matches with ADR were "PPV quality". 



> And going back to Punk's mic skills as of late... what are people's beef with them? He's 100% accurate when he talks about Del Rio's repetitiveness with the whole "IT'S MY DESTINY" shtick-- and he's also 100% right about Johnnie Ace and his water bottle of a personality.


He's basically acting like '02-03 HHH only booked as a face.



> A liability to what degree? Tell me, who is currently suspended for violating the WWE's wellness policy, and how is that in itself NOT a liability? Jericho, even at his worst, is still better than probably 90% of the WWE's current roster.


So you didn't watch those matches? Jericho was consistently out of place, moving extra slowly, and blowing spots left and right. And how does Bourne getting busted pissing hot for fake weed NOW mean anything for a match that happened more than a year ago?



> Well I did make it clear that I'm not the be-end-all of judging wrestling talent-- I'm pretty sure I was even civil about this. However, I *can[/i] say (and back it up for that matter) that I make a conscious effort to watch all types of wrestling circuits worldwide, because I have an appreciation for those who can step into the middle of a squared circle and pull of such choreography in a very fluid, believable, and dedicated execution.
> *


*
And you're not the only one who does, homie. *


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh wait...he likes Davey Richards? 

Over. He loses the argument automatically. Anyone who supports a robot that mindlessly spits out emotionless highspots for 30 minutes straight without selling at any point in time is someone not to be taken seriously.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh wait...he likes Davey Richards?
> 
> Over. He loses the argument automatically. Anyone who supports a robot that mindlessly spits out emotionless highspots for 30 minutes straight without selling at any point in time is someone not to be taken seriously.



Perhaps, but I could say about the same for anyone to blind to see Tyson Kidds talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

Tyson Kidd.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tyson Kidd.



Your trolling ignorance knows no bounds I see.


----------



## Vox (Dec 16, 2011)

All they need to do is give all titles to a group and they'll be dominant like Evolution.

Should have done it with Nexus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

It's not worth talking about Tyson Kidd, because he's going nowhere and will never have a match/storyline of any importance in the WWE. This is the same as people getting excited about Drew McIntyre or Chris Masters having great matches on Superstars. Those guys will be misused for a good long while and then get future endeavored. 

I'd rather waste words on someone with talent who actually has a chance of getting somewhere to display his talent, like Dolph Ziggler. But that's just me.

Tyson Kidd


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 16, 2011)

Just because the WWE doesn't use them right doesn't mean they lack talent. The amount of ignorance in that statement truly is great.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

At what point do I say anyone lacks talent? If you want to actually argue about Tyson Kidd, back it up with something other than "Have you ever seen him wrestle???" The only thing ignorant here is your ridiculous presumptions.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2011)

If you guys have never seen Ryder's online show watch it. It's pretty good and honestly it brings some life to the Ryder/Ziggler rivalry. It's good on tv but the fact Ziggler's on there makes it even better. They're going to have one of those rivalries that last years. A nice package in there building up their rivalry as well. 

Episode 44 just came out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Dec 16, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Evolution was too fucking epic to be revived like that now.
> That sounds like a good group but nothing compared to Evolution.



yeah i know  i don't think that they have a good flair caliber person for his role because like it or not HHH will always be the centerpiece due to his own ego, i don't think he could yield it to orton. and there isn't a strong batista candidate, ryan's a joke compared to the original. Cody and Ziggler have both had issues with hunter lately and orton too, not so much on ziggs v orton but cody and orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Ooh, ooh, are we starting to turn on Punk yet? I was wondering when it would happen ever since he started getting big with the "shoot" promo stuff. To think the signs have started showing so soon though; that's gotta be a record.



thats what i basically meant.. Punk wont "shoot" like he did before MITB, and he got a little sloppy.. doesn't mean the nerds should cenafy him yet.. even cena didn't deserve to be cenafyd.. Punk is maineventing mania, deal with it folks..   




Shadow said:


> *C*hild *M*olester *Punk
> 
> *Kids: Let's Go CM Punk
> CM Punk: Want an Ice Cream Bar
> ...



you horrible person 


and and btw, i will say it again.. ziggler shits on the roster


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like Ziggler is turning into some kind of IWC God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2011)

i don't need anyone to tell how good ziggler is, i can see for myself


----------



## Darc (Dec 16, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So you interpreted my "Punk's claims he gets whatever and say whatever he wants" as him being able to be an extremely lesser version of Austin? That's... pretty far away from what I was actually saying.
> 
> 
> THRILLING.
> ...



Dun be a bullayy! Be a starrrr!


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Looks like Ziggler is turning into some kind of IWC God.


Don't worry, by the time he's in the main event they'll just turn their back against him


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> In all fairness, Jericho outside of the wrestling world is a douche. Fozzy is an absolute joke, and all that reality TV shit he's a part of is one of the many pop culture abortions in America right now.



Yeah maybe if he tried harder at wrestling and not as hard at the dumb shit he gets asked to do his matches would be stellar.  I swear he is Vince mcmahons adopted son.  Much like an owner of a wrestling company that hates being just an owner of a wrestling company Jericho is a wrestler who hates being just a wrestler 





> What about his precise in-ring work? The promos he cuts on Alberto Del Rio and Johnnie Ace? His brief feud with Triple H and John Cena? He absolutely nailed it when it came to Triple H and how he likes to run the WWE from a business perspective.



Thought I made it pretty clear.  Ice cream bar in my hand? No.  Punk fails.



> But really, who wouldn't want that?



I would rather they both go off script tell her to piss off and wrestle as well as most folks think they can wrestle



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Show me how Punk out-wrestles Dolph right now since he sure hasn't shown it so far.



I am a little fuzzy on how we do the rankings but didn't it have to do with who has the most tattoos?  See right there punk has more tattoos so he must be a better wrestler.  God I hope that was right I really don't feel like redoing my top ten list where Tyson tomko sits atop


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2011)

> During an interview with the UK?s Daily Star to promote his new Scorpion King 3 DVD, former WWE superstar Batista had some harsh things to say about today?s WWE product.
> 
> Batista, who rose to superstardom right before WWE shifted to the current ?PG Era? of programming, says today?s superstars are at a serious disadvantage compared to the previous generation of stars like Steve Austin, The Rock and Triple H.
> 
> ...


Batista being honest as always 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsSpbgL68Yo[/YOUTUBE]
Great fucking matches especially that tag match.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 16, 2011)

Ziggler is the best seller WWE has to offer atm. I think they should strip him out o his USA title so he can go for the WWE title instead.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Don't worry, by the time he's in the main event they'll just turn their back against him



LOL, but is true if it happened to Punk it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 16, 2011)

We turned our back on Punk because he hasn't done anything RELEVANT since coming back from a Comic-Con break.

Has he been entertaining? No (Bullying Del Rio and mocking his Destiny Shtick was not entertaining and to top that off the matches were meh)

Has he elevated anybody yet? Nope Here's a thought let's do a tag team match cause I can't carry somebody to MY level.  THE CM Level.  The Consistently Mediocre LEVEL.

Has the Promos been good?  Fuck NO.  They've been god awful pandering to the crowd raising the mic in the air because he knows he has nothing good to say.

If Dolph ZIggler wants to be elevated to be a REAL Top Notch Star.  He should do the complete opposite of CM Punk is doing right now.  He has a great gimmick with his Perfection Gimmick.  Get rid of that showboat stuff.  

don't get me wrong im a huge Punk fan from his ROH and his SES days.  but I was one of the people here that said he came back too soon.  And he came back for all the wrong reasons.  MONEY.  And that sir is what you call a SELLOUT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

Phil Brooks


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

A; WWE took perfection off of him because of a dumb faith in Hennig.   Dolf's always turned shit to cake.  Spirit Squad, Kerwin's Caddy, his  gimmick is saying hello, stuck with vickie?  All of those could have  sent a star into a nosedive.  It's sad that he can't be perfection, but  oh well.

B; Main event vs midcard is just like mainstream vs indie.  As you get  more exposed, you get more hands in the pot of your character and  dealings and that coupled with having to perform safer and simpler as a  big time guy causes fans to turn on a guy.

C; Ziggler's the best bumper, not the best seller.  A difference does  exist.  

D; For all of Punk's yammerings, he likely knows deep down he came back  too soon.  He of all people should know that you can't let WWE have  power when trying something groundbreaking.  You NEED to hold them to  the fire.  Likely easier said than done, but hey....best in the world  should also know the business side by now.

E; Tetra, alot of my viewing is 'TV'centric, but don't let lack of  exposure denote a lack of critical eye.  Just saying as I'm readign a  whole page of posts.  Also, still real to you?  Of course world warriors  can put on clinics with punk and jericho.  But who says they cannot do  the same with zigs?

F: Miz has out elevated Punk in this past year.  He does seem rather  HHHian in when he is the focal point of a group, that group is fucked.   Hopefully, he proves this to be WWE hating on him, but it IS really  telling that noone who works with Punk goes over to a higher plane. 

G: Know what I think?  Punk is treading water as a face, waiting for his hype to die down a little and people to tire of it.  Because he's a dick, and doesn't like anyone.  Back to work with me.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 16, 2011)

Shadow said:


> We turned our back on Punk because he hasn't done anything RELEVANT since coming back from a Comic-Con break.
> 
> Has he been entertaining? No (Bullying Del Rio and mocking his Destiny Shtick was not entertaining and to top that off the matches were meh)
> 
> ...



Why would ziggler get rid of the showboat stuff?! that matches the perfection gimmick...well..perfectly!

As for punk, I'm still happy with him, its not as awesome as it was, but its still good.
You guys turn on everyone tho, this time next year, or even less than that, 4 to 6 months, you'll hate ziggler too, I'm sure, especially if he gets that title run.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I am a little fuzzy on how we do the rankings but didn't it have to do with who has the most tattoos?  See right there punk has more tattoos so he must be a better wrestler.  God I hope that was right I really don't feel like redoing my top ten list where Tyson tomko sits atop




Damn you for making me literally laugh out loud with a sore throat!


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm actually already tired with Ziggler, not his fault but having Ziggler at my screen = having Vickie Guerrero, I'm not a fan and I'm sure I don't want her on main events.

Anyways this Dolph vs Punk debate isn't going to end good, Punk is a promo guy Ziggler a ring work one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

Punk is slowly becoming not even a promo guy.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

He is,but now his promos are more corny...slowly turning similar to Cena stuff.

But I would admit that shit about Miz having dates with Truth and JoMo or the unfunny shoot at the dynamic dudes... was so bad that I couldn't help but lol.


----------



## Darc (Dec 16, 2011)

Punk is the truth, compared to the crap we've had for awhile he's a breathe of fresh air, no ones perfect, I understand some of the complaints tho. I'd really like to see Ziggler more too, great look n attitude, he's just fueding with an ass clown right now.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey I agree and  imo Punk deserves his spot more than anyone on RAW, I just expected more of him or at least to change that stupid belt like he said .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

Punk's promos against HHH were REALLY bad. He's recovered a little since, but now he panders even more. He's kind of still riding off the momentum from his fake shoot promo right before MitB, but he's not really saying anything new or great since he's become champion.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hey I agree and  imo Punk deserves his spot more than anyone on RAW, I just expected more of him or at least to change that stupid belt like he said .



He's not the chairman, he's only have says in things but he can't do anything overnight.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

I know but he made me think there was going to be change on the design not just because he wants, I know this isn't real I took that like a hint, but in the end that would make him more cool than ranting about ice cream bars.

And Ghost, yes HHH vs Punk feud killed a lot of his momentum... he even robbed from him his date with Nash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2011)

Inugami said:


> LOL, but is true if it happened to Punk it can happen to anyone.



so its true 



Shadow said:


> We turned our back on Punk because he hasn't done anything RELEVANT since coming back from a Comic-Con break.


what did you expect, and its really not his fault..



> Has he been entertaining? No (Bullying Del Rio and mocking his Destiny Shtick was not entertaining and to top that off the matches were meh)


punk is shackled, his sexual reference jokes are his best material.. GLAAD bitching fucked it up...


> Has he elevated anybody yet? Nope Here's a thought let's do a tag team match cause I can't carry somebody to MY level.  THE CM Level.  The Consistently Mediocre LEVEL.


del rio wasn't even taken seriously before punk's feud.. and oh yeah; ziggler..


> Has the Promos been good?  Fuck NO.  They've been god awful pandering to the crowd raising the mic in the air because he knows he has nothing good to say.


see above..


> If Dolph ZIggler wants to be elevated to be a REAL Top Notch Star.  He should do the complete opposite of CM Punk is doing right now.  He has a great gimmick with his Perfection Gimmick.  Get rid of that showboat stuff.


Punk's push has been great and fruitful some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the internet has no proof that it wasn't..



> don't get me wrong im a huge Punk fan from his ROH and his SES days.  but I was one of the people here that said he came back too soon.  And he came back for all the wrong reasons.  MONEY.  And that sir is what you call a SELLOUT



Kayfabe lives  


also, LOL@ people who expected Punk to work shoot through the rest of his career


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2011)

He should stop doing work-shoot, because he's horrible at it. 

"This is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" is easily the worst line of the year.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "This is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" is easily the worst line of the year.



I don't know why was people tripping over that. I want to know...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He should stop doing work-shoot, because he's horrible at it.
> 
> "This is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" is easily the worst line of the year.



IDK pretty sure the JR's rap swooped in and clinched that one at the last minute


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 16, 2011)

When CM Punk walked out with a blow up doll (kind of) on Raw nerds everywhere said "HOLY SHIT I HAVE THE SAME ONE AWESOME~!"


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> IDK pretty sure the JR's rap swooped in and clinched that one at the last minute



Oh god that was awful, there should be a law to stop this announcers feuds that make my face ache because of how many facepalm's they make me do.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 16, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Oh god that was awful, there should be a law to stop this announcers feuds that make my face ache because of how many facepalm's they make me do.



Yeah I have been rockin an imprint of my hand on my forehead all week


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2011)

Ziggler's the kind of wrestler than I don't really see myself hating. After watching Ryder's show I like the guy more. Something about his attitude, how he wrestles, I don't know, it's sort of like Shawn Michaels in a way. He's got the skills and he's got that Michaels attitude when he was the IC champ. Ziggler's just the kind of guy that you can tell if he's backed well he'll keep improving. I see him being WWE Champion later on but regardless he's going to have to do something to further improve and not fail like Del Rio did. Apparently WWE felt Del Rio couldn't run as the main heel on Raw so that's why he's being pushed down. Miz isn't really doing well, they're looking for someone. I can see that guy being Ziggler in the future but he's gotta do something the other heels aren't doing, he's gotta make it believable and have it work. Something about him though, I just can't dislike the guy. He's just "that guy". 

Punk well honestly I like him but the more and more I hear about him, see him, most important the whole Rock stuff it's starting to annoy me. He sounds like a whiny kid mad that he can't get a videogame because the bigger kid who worked his ass off at McDonald's arrived on his break and bought the last one. It's really annoying me. You'd think he'd respect enough that it won't bother but I guess not. If he's mad make himself more popular like Rock did. If he can't do that then hey he can't do that. Stop bitching, get shit done, don't get mad at someone else who's busted his ass in your business far harder than you have and is just coming back for a little bit. Rock's had down moments too (Triple H and Shawn trying to hold him back) and he recovered. Punk just needs to stop. 

His promos aren't as good as they used to be and he's sorta still in the same phase he was after he won the title the first time although back then he was more exciting. I'm not really feeling his latest stuff much and I'm kinda surprised why people think he's as good of a wrestler as they think he is....I mean before it was ok, he was sorta in Austin "I don't give a darn I'll do what I want and still be amazing in the ring fuck you establishment" mode but the more it goes on you can tell the WWE put their hands on him and he's sorta being worked in a way it doesn't work anymore. 

I don't know, it's just not like it used to be. He needs to get away from all this crap and just get in a real feud that doesn't involve anything kayfabe. Yeah it was ok a few times but come on now. It's getting old. Punk will never be Stone Cold or The Rock. You just gotta do, not say you're going to do. 

I'm not impressed.


----------



## mow (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd pay shit loads of money to see a public hanging of Cole during a  PPV


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2011)

JR should have rapped to this music,


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 16, 2011)

Lool I start watching Smackdown and first thing they announce is the Main Event.

Tag Team match.

My reaction:


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk's promos against *HHH *were *REALLY bad. *


Anything against him goes as such.  It's almost like a test, hell maybe it is.  See if you can look good with all the restrictions im about to give you.  I mean come on, noone even remembers the reign of terror.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 16, 2011)

Man Ziggler sells so well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He should stop doing work-shoot, because he's horrible at it.
> 
> "This is Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" is easily the worst line of the year.



work-shoots aren't supposed to be a recurring thing thats why they taste differently.. its idiotic to keep doing them.. Punk's should've kept building from that shoot like Austin did.. one thing bugged me is how Punk just smiles like an idiot most of the time, while in the shoot-promo you could feel that he's fucking pissed.. 

that plus, the material is just awful; i don't wanna hear half-assed insults all the time; thing is; punk's mic work theme is about the untalked truth; when was the last time he said anything like that? 

that line is bad because he said "Levesque"  

Punk's promo on triple h should be about "hogging the spotlight", would've made it much better..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 16, 2011)

"CM Punk sucks" "No he doesn't" blah blah blah...


Daniel Bryan is a pretty good talker. I don't know why the perception of him is that he can't.

The funny thing I've noticed with your typical internet fan (the majority of the people who post in this thread. Yes, that is an insult) is that everyone has overly strong feelings on one-side of the coin. You either absolutely think something is greatest thing to happen to Wrestling in decades, or it's ruining the business and the WWE will be long gone by this time next year.

That's something in particular that I've noticed with Daniel Bryan. Fans that watched him in Ring of Honor think he's by FAR the best worker in the WWE barring maybe CM Punk and a few others (which is silly). The typical internet fans who don't watch anything outside of WWE, or WWE & TNA, absolutely despise Bryan *because* he has a following outside of the WWE Universe, and in turn throw out all of the generic "he has no charisma" "he can't talk to save his life" insults. People need to realise that just because Bryan doesn't do type of promos that Cena, Rock, Miz etc. go for, doesn't mean he isn't capable of getting over a program without the in-ring stuff. I can point to plenty of promos from the Indy's & WWE that prove he can do so.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 16, 2011)

If there's anything i hate about ziggler it's vickie guererro. What's jimmy hart doing these days or any other person who could possibly be a manager without that nail across a chalkboard voice?


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that nail across a chalkboard voice?



As much as I hate to admit it, that's the beauty of her character.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The funny thing I've noticed with your typical internet fan is that everyone has overly strong feelings on one-side of the coin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 16, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> That's something in particular that I've noticed with Daniel Bryan. Fans that watched him in Ring of Honor think he's by FAR the best worker in the WWE barring maybe CM Punk and a few others (which is silly). The typical internet fans who don't watch anything outside of WWE, or WWE & TNA, absolutely despise Bryan *because* he has a following outside of the WWE Universe, and in turn throw out all of the generic "he has no charisma" "he can't talk to save his life" insults. People need to realise that just because Bryan doesn't do type of promos that Cena, Rock, Miz etc. go for, doesn't mean he isn't capable of getting over a program without the in-ring stuff. I can point to plenty of promos from the Indy's & WWE that prove he can do so.



I love Daniel Bryan and I haven't really watched him in RoH or anything he's done that people seem to be raving out. With that being said I can see his skills and untapped potential in the ring and you can tell he's extremely technical, you can tell he's good and as for his promo skills initially he sounded unsure but now he's used to it. I get a feeling he's ready for WWE to say "Let loose Bryan" so he can show what he can truly do. He's got it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> .  I mean come on, noone even remembers the reign of terror.



I do. I wish i didn't but i do.


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2011)

Ziggler sells like a champ.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 17, 2011)

Judas said:


> Ziggler bumps like a champ.



Corrected.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2011)

This past Smackdown was really good, save for your Jinders and Natalya burying. I think my favorite was probably Uso's versus not-Carlito and his cousin. Nice, quick, high impact matches like that one tend to be my favorites. Speaking of wrestlers with "O" at the end of their names, where's Hunico? He frequent Superstars, now?

Ted vs Heath was also surprisingly good; I enjoyed it much more than I ever thought I'd enjoy a match between Ted and Heath.



Inugami said:


> I'm actually already tired with Ziggler, not his fault but having Ziggler at my screen = having Vickie Guerrero, I'm not a fan and I'm sure I don't want her on main events.



Oh, gahdammit. Can we atleast wait until this one's gotten *big* before we turn on him? 

Though I guess to be fair, his partnership with Vickie's starting to bother me as well, but it's moreso because she's not doing her Vickie thing anymore. Other than fighting with puppets or falling victim to the imaginative wordplay of Jerry Lawler, she's not really doing anything, she's just... there. Screaming to the top of her lungs when something bad happens, laughing like a witch when something good happens. I don't recall her even having interfered in the past few matches she's been ringside of. So what's her purpose?
-----------------

But enough about Zigs, Punk and others we cheer when convenient, TLC is Sunday. Any predictions?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 17, 2011)

Vickie is actually one of the few good managers I've seen in WWE, in terms of achievements.
Basically everyone would get a belt at some point while she was their Manager.
Everyone despise her personality but her job out of the ring has been really good.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 17, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Fans that watched him in Ring of Honor think he's by FAR the best worker in the WWE barring maybe CM Punk and a few others (which is silly).




Or maybe it's their opinion. Honestly, i don't see anyone on E with the same in-ring capabilities as Bryan, aside Regal and a Young Punk(what's wrong with punk lately, he looks a bit bad inside the ring). Not saying i'm right or wrong, it's just how i feel. Of course, just having the best in-ring abilities doesn't make you the better worker, since E is a business and not a contest to see who wrestles better than who.

As for Promos, E just does't want Bryan to be a promo guy, if they wanted, he could do the job nicely, as you know.


I agree with everything else you said btw.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> But enough about Zigs, Punk and others we cheer when convenient, TLC is Sunday. Any predictions?



With Cena not having a match..he could be right there on Ryder's corner, with the wig acting all lame, probably gonna cost Ziggler his match and he with Vickie help gonna argue with Laurinatis to make invalid the match, shit happens and he  say is too late but gives Ziggler the chance to get in the WWE Championship match in compensation.

Btw someone has this match on video?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Vickie is actually one of the few good managers I've seen in WWE, in terms of achievements.
> Basically everyone would get a belt at some point while she was their Manager.
> Everyone despise her personality but her job out of the ring has been really good.



Thomehow, I can think of atleath one perthon that hathn't sheen the benefits of a partnerthip with Vickie yet 

But I refuse to believe that's actually Vickie fault.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 17, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Thomehow, I can think of atleath one perthon that hathn't sheen the benefits of a partnerthip with Vickie yet
> 
> But I refuse to believe that's actually Vickie fault.



I do. I mean come on, the eagle was always clutch.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2011)

Haven't watched wrestling for about two weeks.

Anything interesting happen in either TNA or WWE?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 17, 2011)

Whomever came up with the Booby Roode persona, kudos. Because from what I have seen of it, it is pretty much excellent. FINALLY TNA has a heel (aside from JJ) that has enough understanding of psychology to make the babyface look good (regardless of how sucky they are, ala AJ Styles) without devaluing his stock in the show.

Bobby made AJ look good (well at least as good as you make him look. He sucks ass still) in that Impact 5 minute thingy they had. He rides his matches under the psychology that he doesn't have to beat the challenger, but the challenger has to beat him (which is very refreshing in today's wrestling BTW), and looks for an opening when he is forced to win a match. I liked what I saw in that match, as well as his segment with Dixie Carter (who btw, apparently likes to be spat on. GAWD, how can you NOT SELL someone spitting on you? Earth calling wood!!!) He is probably the only thing on TNA that still has any redeeming value. Let's see how long it takes before they screw up.


Edit: Uh oh, I just called AJ Styles a bad Pro-Wrestler. Look out for the shitstorm.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 17, 2011)

Booby Roode looks exactly like a friend of my that is a fucking dick xD, I'm happy hes now heel.


----------



## Darc (Dec 17, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Edit: Uh oh, I just called AJ Styles a bad Pro-Wrestler. Look out for the shitstorm.



AJ is the best in TNA, hater


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 17, 2011)

If he is, then I feel sorry for TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2011)

Austin Aries is the greatest man that ever lived and the best in TNA.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 17, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Austin Aries is the greatest man that ever lived and the best in TNA.



Yeah until "Nitro Mojo" makes his debut  in 75 days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2011)

TLC Predictions:-

*Cody*/Booker - well its obvious
*Orton*/Barret - this one's tricky, barret is on a role; but orton han't had momentum for a while
*Ryder*/Ziggler - he'll win it this time
*Triple*/Nash - we're all losers in this one 
Show/*Henry *- i really see Henry holding the title till mania
*Punk*/Miz/Rio - well, he just won it


dat super cena


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2011)

That CM Punk blowup doll promo failed to get the point across that he was trying to make.

Hopefully he steps his promo game back up again and not just get complacent like every other guy who gets a cemented main event spot.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE is selling we hate cena shirts


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

Dean Ambrose from FCW (Jon Moxley) is apparently touring with the WWE stars and going to house shows. He had his first match against Daniel Bryan (lost I'm sure) and apparently he did well. If you're never heard of him then check him out. For some reason he reminds me so much of a young Rowdy Rowdy Piper. Pillman too. Punk visited FCW and gave him props as well. Seth Rollings is apparently touring with the WWE stars as well. I'm guessing their matches this year including that 30 minute iron-man match has really helped them out. I can see them doing a hour iron-man match at a ppv in the future.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyuubi pretty much stated my predictions almost word for word for who I think is gonna win. So rather than repeat basically what Kyuubi said, I guess I'll post who I'm rooting for.

*Phil*/Miz/Rio - Hoping for a Punk win. I have an adequate attention span, so my CM Punk high hasn't faded yet, plus he hasn't really had it long enough to even been considered a champion yet. All he's really done so far is pick fights with Lauringitus; nah, he should keep it until he at least has a decent rivalry. I guess it'd be cool to have Rio take it since I like him in-ring, but even so this trend of the belt changing hands like a whore changes clothes has got to stop, period.

*Henry*/Show - Rooting for Henry. As much as I really like his persona, he really hasn't done much to make his monster heel status truly, truly legitimate yet, save beat up on tiny and/or injured guys. Beating Show with a messed up leg will pretty much prove he's a guy you don't want to f--k with. Sadly though, with his sudden hints of cowardice in the past few weeks, and getting his ass told by _Thwagger_ of all people, I fear he might lose it. Hoping I'm wrong.

HHH/Nash - Don't really care. I guess I'd rather H win just for a chance at ending this dumb fued, but let's face it, they'll probably find a way to extend this no matter what the outcome....

Ziggs/*Ryder* - Hoping for a Ryder win. Ryder gets a title win and a longer chance at the spotlight, Ziggler is free to aim for bigger things, in theory there's no downside. Plus, it'd be interesting to see what's next for Ryder's character when he has a title to defend.

*Cody*/Booker - Cody will take this one, so I'm not so much rooting for anyone as I am just looking forward to the match. It'll be nice to see Booker in the ring again, and Cody's one of my favorites, so seeing it play out should be fun.

Randy/Wade - I honestly couldn't give less of a damn. On the one hand, if Randy wins, he has nothing to really gain from it. Beating Wade wouldn't really have much of an effect on either of them, though I suppose it could extend to feud and solidify it a bit more. On the other hand, Wade just doesn't interest me, so in turn, him getting a rub doesn't interest me. I don't know what it is, I can't seem to like him or hate him. He just bores me like Rio used to. Who knows though, if Ted and Heath can have a good match like the one we saw Friday, this one could turn out being great, since Wade and Randy are better performers than either of the aforementioned Superstars.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

*Punk*/Miz/Alberto

*Henry*/Show

HHH/*Nash*

*Ziggler*/Ryder

*Cody*/Booker 

*Randy*/Wade 


I might go into details if I get done with my work.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 18, 2011)

/ethered


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2011)

Both above posts  .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> WWE is selling we hate cena shirts



this is fucking delicious, wrestlemania can't come soon enough..


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 18, 2011)

TLC Predictions:-

Cody/*Booker* 
Orton/*Barret*
Ryder/*Ziggler*
*Triple*/Nash
Show/*Henry* 
*Punk/*Miz/Rio


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE now has a join venture with Fruity Pebbles to have Cena on the cover of their cereal boxes now. So with these anti-Cena shirts and him on the Fruity Pebbles boxes Cena's definitely getting some more money. Turning a negative to a positive, good for him.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Vince may be a poor man's Donald Trump as far as being a human being is concerned, but in that same vein when it comes to business, he knows how to f--king capitalize. 
"So, you hate the face of our company? There's a profit in that somewhere."


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

I predict the matches I care most for this ppv at the beginning.  Care cup will be full by nash's theme.


----------



## Sylar (Dec 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Vince may be a poor man's Donald Trump as far as being a human being is concerned, but in that same vein when it comes to business, he knows how to f--king capitalize.
> "So, you hate the face of our company? There's a profit in that somewhere."



If that's really true, then where the fuck are my CM Punk ice cream bars.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 18, 2011)

Bear against the villagers lost the family 10 year


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

best stream

Bear against the villagers lost the family 10 year

your welcome my sons


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Starting off the PPV with Vickie Guerrero 

Best way to reel the dolla bills in


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

Which link is the best?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2011)

not a single stream is working for me 

guess am better off downloading it tomorrow


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Bear against the villagers lost the family 10 year

Bear against the villagers lost the family 10 year


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn this Ryder Ziggler match is pretty good.

Zack Ryder wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Zack's Dad and The Big O


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2011)

*Woo Woo Woo*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Ziggs takes it. Terrific match, though a little short. So far, so good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

lol @ the guy who was having a heart attack


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Zacks Dad Mein Square

New Airboom music


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Heey! Air Boom! Surprise match, nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

I figured as much mein square


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Dat Rosa


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> Zacks Dad Mein Square
> 
> New Airboom music



Not new(since beginning of October), don't blame yourself though


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn im late


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally Rosa's doing something worth watching.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

2 good high-energy matches in a row, I like.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL EBONIC!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Kofi just pulled a Cena.  Five moves of doom.  You can't see me.  Getting crowd hyped for AA.  And the crowd ate it up.  Just saying.  Grats to Ryder.  Holy crap, Swoggle is GREAT on the mic.  Fucking VKM is a rere.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Teddy lettin' Hornswaggle into the brotha club and the little bastard acts all unappreciative?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

soooo Whats has happened so far?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

So..I want to hear the Sky commentary team.  And NOT COLE.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Rosetta Stone Ebonics


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

RKOs and tables have shown not to be a good combo for Randy. Looks like Wade is gonna take this one after all


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Ryder is the new US champ, nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING LILLIAN GARCIA


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> MOTHERFUCKING LILLIAN GARCIA



She's been there for a 2 weeks now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

hasnotwatchedsmackdownforawhilenow.jpg


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Good match so far. Ref dons the white gloves and clings like a lover to Barret


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys.... 
It's my fault I was just about to change my prediction & Randy won...


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

weak finish is weak


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

Randy wins? Surprising, I thought Wade would win. The Barrett Barrage has been knocked off course!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Maaaan, Randy's laugh was awesome at the end.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we've witnessed history. A table sold an RKO. Stand and applaud.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Maaaan, Randy's laugh was awesome at the end.



That it was. I don't give a damn what anyone says, this guy's got a certain charisma about him.

3 good matches in a row? May this streak last through the rest of the night.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Spanish table did it better.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> 3 good matches in a row? May this streak last through the rest of the night.


 You were saying?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

So far there's been some extra matches in this ppv that weren't on the card such as Air Boom vs Primo and Epico, Beth Phoenix vs whoever she's going to beat and then finally Sheamus vs Swagger. Interesting.

Wait, Kelly Kelly? If Kelly wins by the stupid roll and becomes champion again I'm going to flip. We've seen enough of this match this year.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That it was. I don't give a damn what anyone says, this guy's got a certain charisma about him.
> 
> 3 good matches in a row? May this streak last through the rest of the night.



I'm willing to bet all the matches will be great.

EVEN Kevin vs Triple H.



Agmaster said:


> You were saying?



Divas' don't have matches


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> You were saying?



*FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--*


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Go go go go go


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you know what would fix BP right now?  If she won and grabbed the mic with K2 in the ring, said "Well that was divalicious." And lazily rolled K2 aside with a boot before leaving with her belt.  Just saying.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Is kelly being raped?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy shit! Beth just kicked out of the roll up!


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit! Beth just kicked out of the roll up!



I was scared too


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Dat Beth


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

Beth was surprising me in this match. She's doing spinebusters, top-rope leg drops, backwards electric chairs, moves she doesn't usually do. She's really needing someone up to her level to compete because honestly her hidden talent is just waiting for the right opponent. WWE needs to put someone who can wrestle like AJ in there or have Natalya and her feud already because Natalya's as good as Beth is.

Del Rio's comments to The Miz are so true rofl.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

That match was surprisingly... decent. 
Huh.
...
Still counts. 4 good matches. Keep it up, WWE.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Best ADR promo ever?


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

D'awwwww poor Ricardo, I wanna give him a hug now


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

Kick their asses Ricardo!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

I see the WWE is finally getting its PPVs together mein square


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

What, no match?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Booker T vs Cody Rhodes will be the main event.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> What, no match?



They put in like 3 last minute matches, it's fine. They did this to push the feud further I suppose.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> *Drop*Kick their asses Ricardo!



Fix'd 

----------

So is Cody/Booker cancelled? Hm.... the plot thickens


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Johnny ace and Triple H bore me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

This HHH/Nash promo video is going to take longer than their match.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

In before Undertaker interrupts, killing Nash.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

This match will either be terrible or outstanding.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Nash has one of the worst titantrons ever.


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

READY FOR THE OLD SCHOOL TO STEAL THE SHOW!


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

quads will implode


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> This match will either be terrible or outstanding.



Couldn't it be Outstandingly terrible? Or terribly outstanding? Don't be so close-minded 

Eh, I don't know what to make of this. The cynic in me says that this'll be a "who can break their kneecaps the fastest" match, but if Kelly/Beth can be as good as it was, surely these two old guys with a good amount of experience can be somewhat entertaining.

Let's just see....


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Triple H still looks like a turtle


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Triple H still looks like a turtle



He's older then he use to be, he still looks in fine shape, he's not on that Matt Hardy shit.

Match has been good.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Stop hitting his knees, Hunter! 
Come ooon!


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Who needs a hammer, when you can use a ladder...........


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

This match has gone from shitty to awesome. 

Figure Four Ladder Lock!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Way to obviously place your arms into the ladder to pull yourself up, HHH.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

That's Taker move clown?


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

Fantastic match, lets see what the smarks have to say 



Nightwish said:


> That's Taker move clown?



That guy made me laugh hard.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Turtle H wins


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a bad match i was half expecting the lights to go out and a gong is heard


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Surprisingly good match. What's the verdict, guys? Streak withstands or streak broken?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Cena Heel Turn tonight? No match for cena lol


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

Filler match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Why are these two wrestling?


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

For space


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

So I missed the previous match, got out of my wrestling mood with hhh on screen.  Bastion is too calming man.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

lol great white wins again.  Oh, WWE.  I think you really do need to be destroyed, you sounding frighteningly racist.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Show drank a 5 Hour Energy


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Show is sooo hype


All faces win tonight


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

What is WITH this streak of cowardice from Henry? Where's the wig splittin'? 
It's because Show's bald, isn't it?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

hoping for Kane.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

WTF JUST HAPPENED?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, that was short.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Baby won


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Streak-ender.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan coming?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Mark Henry is just going to win the WHC at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

HOLY SHIT LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

BRYAN!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Called it bitches


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

FUCKKKK YEAHHH!!!!!! DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Show kicks out a second too late. 

Unleash the DRAGON


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 18, 2011)

FUCK YEAH DRAGON!


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

poor Big Show


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Big Show mad.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

lol at Big Show, he's like wtf just happened


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Calling it now Big Show turning heel.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Punk, Ryder and Bryan as champions.

The IWC must be having the biggest collective orgasm since WM 20.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

lol Daniel Bryan


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

Now give Bryan someone good to feud with who can wrestle too, I'd like it to be Swagger but no chance  Hopefully Sheamus at some point, he needs a feud, two faces tho.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I AM JUST FUCKING HYPE RIGHT NOW!!!  I FOLLOWED THAT MAN SINCE ROH.  I WAS IN THE MANHATTAN CENTER ON HIS LAST MATCH AGAINST MCGUINESS1!! FUCK YEAH!!! DANIEL FUCKING BRYAN WOOOOOO!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE with the porno quality hype video for their network.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Dec 18, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Punk, *Ryder* and Bryan as champions.
> 
> The IWC must be having the biggest collective orgasm since WM 20.



Fixed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, now that I've had my mark-out moment, keep in mind, there's a chance DB gets the Christian treatment and drops it to Sheamus on next week's taping.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm literally speechless. I couldn't believe it. It was well-deserved though, Bryan did what he had to do and now it's just more amazing for the IWC. Big Show's going to feud with Bryan next I imagine. Bryan really needs this. I love this ppv.

Daniel Bryan vs Dean Ambrose incoming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Where's Ceria so he can say Bryan should be cruiserweight champion?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

So...I guess...we give wwe money now?  This is what we wanted.  The three net darlings got the belt.

Also, lol booker t.  This is a gag, now.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

COODLES!


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

This PPV


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

cody times his entrance to his song.  I was already sold, now you are too.


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

This PPV had the least hype and has been amazing.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

No pyro.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Darn, I was hoping Cody would attack Booker from behind again 
Even if he did come out first.


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

"where's Sharmel"


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

Darc said:


> This PPV had the least hype and has been amazing.


Aside from HHH and friends (Nash and Seamus)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

How long has it been since Cena hasn't wrestled at a PPV again


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

Booker T will use his Rock Bottom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

Rhodes doing that kick only reminds me that JoMo did it better.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

No ring rust for Booker 
This match was good!


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rhodes doing that kick only reminds me that JoMo did it better.



JoMo > Cody

That would be a great feud though


COME BACK JOMO


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2011)

Kim Jong Il kicking the bucket on the same night Daniel Bryan becomes WWE Champion

What an interesting turn of events mein square


----------



## Vox (Dec 18, 2011)

Booker still has it. Dat spine buster 




Legend said:


> JoMo > Cody



lolwut?


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Extreme rules = Bin Laden
TLC = Kim Jong Il


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

@HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
cannot believe what happened....the kid beat me & he is serious, bro! hes the champ, but im still the #HEEL #minute16
1 hour ago 

*sniff*  Dolf....


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

You heard me Vox


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Ricardo's Shirt


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

LMAO ABD was bitching about not having a car to drive on the stage, LOL HE STILL DOESN'T HAVE ONE


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rhodes doing that kick only reminds me that JoMo did it better.





Legend said:


> JoMo > Cody




lolWut?


----------



## Vox (Dec 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> You heard me Vox



This guy...


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

And I repeat: Yeah i said it

I love Cody but i love JoMo better


----------



## Vox (Dec 18, 2011)

Heres looking at The Miz to stomp this match into mediocrity.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Extreme rules = Bin Laden
> TLC = Kim Jong Il



We're running out of dictators. Laden, Kin Kong II, Gahdaffi .
Who's gonna kick it at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a feeling if Daniel Bryan makes it to EC as Champion, he will lose it there.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Punk got screwed


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2011)

NOOOOO RICARDO!!!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a great match....


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

cena gonna save Punk


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Well that's a first...


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

wow no Cena lol and the card ended up being good


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow this was good this was really good.  And no John Cena to be seen anywhere


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

That was awesome.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Great PPV


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 18, 2011)

And no.  Cena.  At.  ALL!!!  This ppv gets 8/10.  Even the Henry/BS match was tolerable.  With a sound swerve.  Minuses being nash and friends, and bonus points for no cena.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2011)

Good ppv I guess. 

Didn't like Bryant cashing in his MITB like that. Thats such a stupid way to win. It's really devaluing in a way. 

Also, I don't like Punk anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Good ppv I guess.
> 
> Didn't like Bryant cashing in his MITB like that. Thats such a stupid way to win. It's really devaluing in a way.
> 
> *Also, I don't like Punk anymore.*



None of us do. Haven't you heard? It's time to turn on him. He'll be getting booed in MSG by next year. I'm already painting my "We C'n enough" sign.


----------



## Darc (Dec 18, 2011)

Punk is awesome, his promo's have just gotten a little weak, he'll step it back up I'm sure, BEST IN THE WORLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## God Movement (Dec 18, 2011)

Taking the belt off Henry was the worst decision. Bryan lost to Cody Rhodes NIGHTS BEFORE. How are we supposed to take him as a legitimate threat? Here's hoping Barrett decimates him and takes the title.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 18, 2011)

It's time the IWC pushes Kane to WWE Champion status.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah Daniel Bryan new champ


----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

I would have thought that Cena would have called out Kane in the PPV.  Guess that is saved for tomorrow


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Youtube/DailyMotion links please.  Masterpiece.......Ceria......somebody


----------



## Totitos (Dec 18, 2011)

"Sir, you're dying. Any last requests?"

"Quiet, I'm watching TLC."

*pic of Daniel Bryan with HWC*

"HE WON. HNNNNNNNNNG."

Kim Jong-il 1941-2011


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2011)

That sound you just heard was the entirety of the IWC achieving simultaneous orgasm.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 18, 2011)

Masked Kane will have that World Heavyweight Title in no time. Daniel Bryan should NOT be the World Heavyweight Champion. Michael Cole was right he is a hypocrite. I would've rather seen a Wrestemania match with him.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 18, 2011)

^^WTF? Daniel Bryan is fucking awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 18, 2011)

DBD won? holy shit......they are gonna swagger him aren't they.....

EDIT: calling it now DBD will lose the title to ether Show or Mark in a triple threat next month


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 18, 2011)

@Zabuza Na man I don't deny he's pretty cool and I like the tough guy act he puts on now, I just thinks he a hypocrite cause he cashed in before Wrestlemania. But I do think that Masked Kane will take that title from him very soon. Oh and heres a noob question. Who is Maksed Kane?


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Youtube/DailyMotion links please.  Masterpiece.......Ceria......somebody





I suggest PutLocker(No Ads)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 18, 2011)

Decent PPV, some really sideways booking for the chairs match that made both Show and Henry look really weak, though. Much better than the shitfest that was Survivor Series at least.

Orton/Barrett and the opener are probably my MOTNs. Tag, Divas Title, HHH/Nash, and Sheamus/Swagger were forgettable.

Also, it's funny watching people say the main event was good when Punk basically did what Cena does and Cena gets bitched about while they jizz themselves when Punk does it. Internet double standards, gotta love 'em! 

Finally, I hope everyone involved with the main gives Ricardo a cut of their check for this show for taking that bump. Damn, that was a nasty one.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2011)

Kane is on raw now


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 18, 2011)

TheGreatOne said:


> @Zabuza Na man I don't deny he's pretty cool and I like the tough guy act he puts on now, I just thinks he a hypocrite cause he cashed in before Wrestlemania. But I do think that Masked Kane will take that title from him very soon. Oh and heres a noob question. Who is Maksed Kane?


Kane with a mask.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2011)

HHH's beatdown of Nash with the sledgehammer was so lame. Slow motion stabs to the shoulder followed by Nash botching standing up for the pedigree.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Also, it's funny watching people say the main event was good when Punk basically did what *Cena* does and *Cena* gets bitched about while they jizz themselves when Punk does it. Internet double standards, gotta love 'em!


Somone's butthurt that Cena wasnt on the PPV.  LoL


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cole trying to valiantly cover for Nash's botch on commentary was admirable, but ultimately useless. 

God, sledgehammers are terrible, terrible weapons in pro wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Somone's butthurt that Cena wasnt on the PPV.  LoL


Or maybe someone's mad I called 'em on their hypocrisy?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2011)

@Shadow; even Daniel Bryan disapproves of your hypocrisy.


----------



## Vox (Dec 19, 2011)

A pretty solid PPV. One question though. Why did they give Orton the win? Instead of having a viable, new ME heel threat on Smackdown, they put Orton over once again. 

Fuck you, creative!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

I never said the ME was good.  All I pointed out was the Shadow Rep was butthurt.  So where is the hypocrisy in that.  Somebody needs a dictionary. :Zaru

DAAAAAAANNNNNNIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL BRRRRYYYYYYYYYAAAAAANNNNNNNN  Avatar coming up


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

Eh, he didn't pin Barrett, so that's not too bad. It's a way to get him out of the feud without taking a pinfall loss(hopefully). Plus, it looks like either Show or Bryan will be turning anyway, so let Barrett simmer til after WM and he'll be more than ready to step in a new main-event heel.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> I never said the ME was good.  All I pointed out was the Shadow Rep was butthurt.  So where is the hypocrisy in that.  Somebody needs a dictionary. :Zaru
> 
> DAAAAAAANNNNNNIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL BRRRRYYYYYYYYYAAAAAANNNNNNNN  Avatar coming up


An observation isn't being butthurt, homie. Looks even worse when you're trying to clarify what you said when I never mentioned you to begin with. 

What's even more hilarious is that I'm still right.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

Mizark has a groin injury atm


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

inb4 Daniel Bryan loses to Orton on Tuesday and then keeps demanding one more match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

That would be both hilarious and horrifically depressing at the same time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

It's probably for the best. The last time two people the IWC loved were both world champs was WM20...although I don't know why I think that, since Eddy just showed up at the end of the show and celebrated by himself for no apparent reason.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Vox said:


> Why did they give Orton the win? Instead of having a viable, new ME heel threat on Smackdown, they put Orton over once again.
> 
> Fuck you, creative!



ONCE AGAIN!?
Orton have put over Henry, Rhodes, & Ziggler. 
This is their first ppv match during this feud, Barrett losing a match isn't going to bury him.
This just sound like your bias hatred for Orton...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's probably for the best. The last time two people the IWC loved were both world champs was WM20...although I don't know why I think that, since Eddy just showed up at the end of the show and celebrated by himself for no apparent reason.


Y'know... they never did explain how the World Heavyweight Title belt just magically appeared out of thin air hovering around Eddy...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, I still don't know how HHH vs HBK ended with HHH tapping out with HBK outside the ring. I guess he blew out another quad.


----------



## Vox (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually like Orton. I don't know why. He just has that swag. It's just he's established. Barrett isn't. A win over Orton would've pretty much solidified Barrett as a contender for the title without hurting Orton. All he'd need to do is RKO someone on Smackdown and he's back. Hell, a win over Orton at TLC would've made Barrett the number 1 heel in the company.

And a new heel is just what the WWE need right now.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 19, 2011)

Nash and HHH shouldn't be allowed to have a match again, fucking boring piece of shit I can't believe some people call that abomination the match of the night.

Still it was a decent ppv, Ricardo Rodriguez was fucking awesome!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 19, 2011)

The Daniel Bryan cash-in is one of fuck ups of the century, if he won the WHC at Wrestlemania it would have meant something. Now he'll just go the way of Swagger.

I feel so sorry for Mark he was having the run of his career, hope he gets straight back into the title picture when he comes back.


----------



## urca (Dec 19, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> The Daniel Bryan cash-in is one of fuck ups of the century, if he won the WHC at Wrestlemania it would have meant something. Now he'll just go the way of Swagger.
> 
> I feel so sorry for Mark he was having the run of his career, hope he gets straight back into the title picture when he comes back.



i read a news about this,the reason Mark Henry lost is because of an injury in his match with Cena last week.
doesnt matter,BRYAN WON THE GOLD YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

Randy Orton vs Wade Barret vs Big Show vs Daniel Bryan in a fatal 4 way at Royal Rumble for the WHC.

Hopefully Henry can return in time for a build up and a Match at WM28


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 19, 2011)

Bryan as champ...likely won't be super long because of the uneven booking he got going into this. I'm guessing he loses it at Elimination Chamber and faces the guy who costs him the belt (a returning Mark Henry?) in a match at WrestleMania.

I'm not worried about Barrett losing at all, he's already got two pinfall wins over Orton this feud and he didn't get pinned here. In fact, it's pretty clear that since the Barrett Barrage started they've specifically gone out of their way to avoid him getting pinned. All of his recent losses have either been DQ or a tag team partner getting pinned.

Actually, with the timing of the Barrage and all, I kinda feel like Barrett's going to win the Royal Rumble


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2011)

You know, just because Randy Orton is established doesn't mean he should be jobbing left right and center. 

Cena, Orton, Punk, Trips, Taker etc. are the top guys because they are *hard to beat*. By putting everyone and his mother over these guys just puts them right back down to an equal level with all of the other mid-carders, which defeats the purpose of having Main-Eventers in the first place. Orton already jobbed to Barrett twice, as well as to Mark Henry, Cody Rhodes, & Dolph Ziggler. Orton, being the 3rd (I'd say it's clear he's behind Punk on the totem pole now) top babyface in the company needed the win far more than Barrett in this case, actually. Why? Because he's Randy Orton. 

When WWE goes full-bore with Barrett's push, they'll give him some more wins over Orton. They've already been pretty generous thus far.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 19, 2011)

Dean Ambrose vs. The World Heavyweight champion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAhGxpCoB9k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Dec 19, 2011)

My problem with the nash thing is that he was wasted prior to the ppv, no buildup whatsoever, beating santino, ooh is that supposed to mean something? he should've been dominating top tier superstars leaving hhh as the only one who could take him out or be just another victim. He's also had a bit of a feud with Punk, it's surprising that hasn't been addressed yet. 

Pretty decent ppv, did not expect the cash in, i thought kane was going to come out and cost henry the title, hoping it would happen. Glad that the woo woo kid pulled off the win, wish he'd wear the internet title still, what's the point of having the belt if he's not going to wear it in public? 

I'm actually surprised that air boom won, mexican america couldn't pull off the win, even with that token latin chick at ringside, couldn't she have hit someone with a chair when the ref was distracted?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Vox said:


> A pretty solid PPV. One question though. Why did they give Orton the win? Instead of having a viable, new ME heel threat on Smackdown, they put Orton over once again.
> 
> Fuck you, creative!


You kidding.  DBD and Barrett are way too green and not  over enough.  The only guy that can really get dbd over is bs.   Yeah....


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> .....he should've been dominating top tier superstars leaving hhh as the only one who could take him ...



You mean the problem is Punk didn't squash this roach when he first showed up in his show.

It.  Is.  2011.  Cody said it best.  Booker isn't who he really was talking to.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh geez both punk and bryan are champs.  Wwe trying really hard to capture the drug free and vegan demographics to offset the hate from Glaad .


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> My problem with the nash thing is that he was wasted prior to the ppv, no buildup whatsoever, beating santino, ooh is that supposed to mean something? he should've been dominating top tier superstars leaving hhh as the only one who could take him out or be just another victim. He's also had a bit of a feud with Punk, it's surprising that hasn't been addressed yet.


1. He's Kevin Nash. They shouldn't have even put him in there with Santino to begin with. He shouldn't need any real build-up at all.

2. "Dominating top-tier superstars" would've exposed him for the crippled mess that he actually is and would kill the aura they were going for('course it happened anyway at the PPV, but by then, the WWE already has your money and doesn't care at that point).

3. Nothing good would've come out of Punk and Nash continuing to feud as evidenced by their horrible promos on each other right after he came back the first time.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Vox said:


> Hell, a win over Orton at TLC would've made Barrett the number 1 heel in the company.
> 
> And a new heel is just what the WWE need right now.




No it wouldn't 
Barrett is already heel, so he can't be "new" :



> Skip Sheffield, who has been on the sideline for almost a year and is expected to return to WWE soon, tweeted several cryptic messages over the weekend.
> 
> Sheffield hinted that he could be the man behind the recent “It Begins” videos and could be returning as his “Ryback” Terminator character.
> 
> ...



Can't say I didn't called it


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations to Bryan, a true warrior in all his years of wrestling, he sure deserves the title. Wasn't expecting E to give it to him so fast. Well deserved.
I'm not sure how long he will keep it, in my view, wwe hasn't worked enough to pass Bryan as a dominant/solid champion now. Let's see how this goes. Also, dat intensity towards Cole 

Main event was really good, all 3 did well, and Ricardo was boss too.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I think tonight would be a good night to have DBD beat on cole for a segment


----------



## Ceria (Dec 19, 2011)

Vox said:


> I actually like Orton. I don't know why. He just has that swag. It's just he's established. Barrett isn't. A win over Orton would've pretty much solidified Barrett as a contender for the title without hurting Orton. All he'd need to do is RKO someone on Smackdown and he's back. *Hell, a win over Orton at TLC would've made Barrett the number 1 heel in the company.*
> 
> And a new heel is just what the WWE need right now.



Exactly, Orton loses nothing by losing at tlc, he's always the viper. Barrett had everything to gain and while the barrage isn't over from the fact he wasn't pinned by orton it takes the wind out of his sails a little. 

I don't like orton because he's like the cena of smackdown, almost never loses and prior to henry's rise he was almost always the champion and stole it from christian reducing his character to a whiny bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

good PPV, lacked cena though.. happy for bryan and ryder, kinda sad for henry.. its still an excellent reign, but would have been legendary if it lasted till mania.. Ricardo is a fucking legend... 



> John Cena has continued to tweet on WWE's new Anti-Cena t-shirts.
> 
> "They have wanted too since 2008. I told them no. Finally I just said I dont care. Im fine with the way things are. Some like me. Some don't."
> 
> ...


dat pondering heel turn


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Fuck Cena turns heel I will mark out and buy $200 in merch and purhase the next 3 ppv's


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

perfect wrestlemania 28 scenario: Cena beats the rock cleanly in an epic battle, but still gets booed like hell; he snaps and assaults the rock, and leaves the arena flipping off Miami 

i should be in creative 

for almost a year and a half i've been liking cena, him turning heel in an epic matter would a nice prize


----------



## Godot (Dec 19, 2011)

At WM28, he can only walk out of that arena as a heel.

Think of the alternatives:

-Cena beats Rock; Miami riots
-Rock beats Cena; a guy who appears once every few months buries their biggest star
-Rock turns heel, Cena wins; Miami still riots
-Rock turns heel, Rock wins; Pointless

Only the first option has a chance of happening. But have patience, the heel-turn will happen sooner or later


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2011)

Ceria said:


> I don't like orton because he's like the cena of smackdown, *almost never loses* and prior to henry's rise he was almost always the champion and stole it from christian reducing his character to a whiny bitch.



Someone obviously hasn't be around for the past month or so. Orton's kinda been losing left and right for a while now. In fact, I dare say, if it weren't for his status, I'd equate it to burial.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah, rock winning would be as fruitful as triple h challenging the streak for the third time 

oh wait


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

third times a charm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

you implying that triple h will end the streak?


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 19, 2011)

Really enjoyed most of the PPV. 

Ryder and Ziggler was great, real fun to see someone with the US title that just wanted to win that title, it wasn't about a feud or hating ziggler, it was about winning his US title, thats how more midcard title feuds need to be built.

Rhodes and booker was as good as I could have expected really. Rhodes is incredible, but still wasn't much to expect out of this match, it was still entertaining, even if it didnt feel like a PPV match..

Big Show and Henry in the WHC match....that was....possibly one of the worst WHC matches I've seen, it made little to no sense really....
DB cashing in was nice, but I wonder if it was really the right time or not..

Nash and Trips was....I'm not sure how to describe it....nothing to great came from that, what ever good may have been in the match was ruined by the end. The fact that apparently, upon receiving his hammer, trips magically healed himself and began to move and attack as if he hadn't just been in a big ladder match was just awful.

Barret and Orton was great, while the finish was a bit predictable, the match itself was pretty well done, and Barret got to come out looking pretty strong over all.

Diva match, Nothing unexpected here, beth came out on top as she should, good thing to, was a bit worried about her getting beat by yet another roll up...

Main Event. Great stuff, Everyone really had a chance to look really good in this match, ADR looked strong having almost won, and getting that finisher with the chair on both men showed a nice vicious side him, Miz got to look like the man he should always be, he didnt out wrestle anyone, but he did the smart thing pulling tricks like cuffing punk to the corner(this kind of spot happens to be one of my favorites too) the taunting after was great too.
Punk obviously came out looking incredibly strong.
I loved the end of the match, it worked great, and looked incredible.

Other than that, no real comments on that tag match.....and I think someones personal ring announcer needs a raise. A damn big raise.....and one of those nice cars ADR drives out every week..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> Other than that, no real comments on that tag match.....and I think someones personal ring announcer needs a raise. A damn big raise.....and one of those nice cars ADR drives out every week..



They'll just put him in another porno.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> you implying that triple h will end the streak?



No. That when Trips loses for the third time he will quit having matches with taker at mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

3 still is till one too many


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

I think ADR will be depushed soon


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

this is legit


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

Dat Pic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

smelling new title design..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> this is legit



epicness personified


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

fuck this crowd


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

DAT INTRO.  Cole is fired.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy ICW? 
THIS IS WHAT YOU WANTED!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

E C Dub E C Dub


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

fuck this crowd twice


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

Three jabronies in the ring. Ratings will fall.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

this crowd needs cena  

Miz stare


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Best Raw of the year no matter what happens from this point on .  Barring them all losing their titles of course


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

now hold on playa'


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey what would you guys do if Cena turned back into the 2003-2004 or so heel rapper? That would probabbly be the funniest thing to happen in WWE in a while.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

teddy long coming in


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

I sense a tag team match coming.


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

Teddy, I summon thee


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

dat fuck is this shit, where is Teddy?!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

this is SO wwe corporate vs iwc right now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

None of those guys should have an issue against Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

wade jobbing incoming 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> None of those guys should have an issue against Daniel Bryan.



miz does


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like ryder already got hurt


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

didn't catch the youtube link on the twitter graphic, what is it again?


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

They are in philly FUCK  i wish i was home


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

Barrett wearing a tshirt and not a coat. What is this shit?


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

coats dont sell merch


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Lost 99% of my wrestling gifs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> coats dont sell merch



I wear coats.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

What's the brand of Barrett's coat?


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> What's the brand of Barrett's coat?



It's probably custom made for him.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LBonwAcDwmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

WTF??? That's a DQ!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

wade looking superior


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone have a stream for RAW? 

Don't have cable anymore.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]LBonwAcDwmc[/YOUTUBE]


I'm sticking with my gut
Ryback or Shane-O Mac


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL that wasteland looked weak.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

Still talking about Turtle H and Nash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

Alicia Fox is a furry.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alicia Fox is a furry.



Her entrance makes me want to choke a puppy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

Interesting match.  At least Wade gets his heat back.  I was amazed that Cole kept a bit of his cool.  I was expecting him to go hyperactive heel commentator when Bryan showed up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

how did this happen?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

Twitter = the world


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

For Pete's sake, way to shit on the Divas division by this garbage.  Didn't help that Alicia made that stupid pun at the end either.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

SAF: Link removed


----------



## Casanova (Dec 19, 2011)

*Alicia Foxx vs Beth Pheonix had WrestleMania potential.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

why is the divas champion jobbing? been a while since i saw a divas match..


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry Rocky.

Love me some Gosling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

did shemeaus just scream "FELLAAAA!!"?


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

What is that dubstep song they use for this wwe network promo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

it makes me think of dirty stuff


----------



## Casanova (Dec 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> why is the divas champion jobbing? been a while since i saw a divas match..



*I have a feeling that they had Beth lost, so Alicia could give us that horrible promo, that I think gave me cancer.*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It makes me want to seizure and vomit


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Legends House(So far): Iron Sheik, Mean Gene, & Jake Roberts

Sounds like it'll be interesting


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0KrZDSuW7Gg[/YOUTUBE]

Found it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

Quick question, but is anyone going to see the new Impossible film?


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> What is that dubstep song they use for this wwe network promo?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

Casanova said:


> *I have a feeling that they had Beth lost, so Alicia could give us that horrible promo, that I think gave me cancer.*



that was a promo? 



Masterpiece said:


> Legends House(So far): Iron Sheik, Mean Gene, & Jake Roberts
> 
> Sounds like it'll be interesting



only if they don't censor and filter sheik


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]LBonwAcDwmc[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit.  I hit play on this thing while i was messing about and didn't realize what it was.  I thought my computer was warning me, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

i can't believe it, the crowd is so dead they're not booing cena properly


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

i ninja'd you bro 

thanks though


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

I SWEAR HE'S DOING THIS SHIT ON PURPOSE! EVERY TIME HE COMES OUT HE JUST HAVE TO TALK TO THE CAMERA WITH THAT STUPID ASS GRIN. 

IT MAKES ME FUCKING CRINGE!


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

I love how Cena narrates his promos now.

A monster who strikes fear in any man's heart.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Legends House(So far): Iron Sheik, Mean Gene, & Jake Roberts
> 
> Sounds like it'll be interesting



only if roberts brings a snake and goes on a coke bender.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol at the Yankem referrence.  Wow, a sexual chocolate chant.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Sexual Chocolate Chants


----------



## Casanova (Dec 19, 2011)

*Shit Just Got Real.*


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

Cena's Dead long live Kane.


----------



## Pacifista (Dec 19, 2011)

Ahahaha!

LolCena

It's all fun and games until Kane wants your shirt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

So Kane beat the crap out of Cena for his shirt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

wish this feud happened at a different time.. it has potential..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 19, 2011)

Super Cena bleeds.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 19, 2011)

aww Kane just wanted a Cena shirt. :33


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Ceria (Dec 19, 2011)

Our lord has returned in fire, to do what so many of us wish we could do. 

I like the trophy idea, while his head would've been better i guess the shirt is more realistic.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Super Cena bleeds.



That wasn't blood Kane gave Cena some koolaid


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

That's how badly he wanted the new Cena shirt.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

This raw sucks, Still waiting for Ryder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> This raw sucks, Still waiting for* Cody Rhodes*.



fixed


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Are they seriously trying to convince people that two dudes dressed in matching spandex doing some coreographed dancing is scary


----------



## Ceria (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Del rios has no place in that main even plot, it should've been Cody


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

the big uso looks like a matt hardy in progress


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

Holy shit, Epico looks like the dude I get weed from


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

Fuck this crowd for not liking Usos vs Colons.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

King called Primo Carlito


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Are they seriously trying to convince people that two dudes dressed in matching spandex doing some coreographed dancing is scary



Who said wrestler have to be scary?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah, cody


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah, cody



Woo Woo Woo!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Who said wrestler have to be scary?



king said he was intimidated


----------



## Ceria (Dec 19, 2011)

I wasn't paying attention, did mexican america win? 

Christmas cobra,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol, loved Cody's expression during that skit.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> king said he was intimidated



Shows how much I pay attention to commentary


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

What happen to the fake Sin Cara? Did he get pulled when real Sin Cara did?


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

Hunico = Fake Sincara


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

Alabama Slam


----------



## Ceria (Dec 19, 2011)

Hunico= the real sin cara


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

LMAO Santino is so fucking weak you can beat him without using a finisher.


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

Then where is Hunico?


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> Then where is Hunico?



He was last seen on Superstar with Haku's son
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng-zZatrvtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

Hunico is the fake one he wrestles as hunico on smackdown


Zack's dad didnt talk about JoMo


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2011)

Josh STFU


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

LMAO Miz forgot to this thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2011)

Josh: U Mad Bro?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

WHAT IS HAPPENING  SOMEONE GET THE PRESIDENT ON THE LINE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Show gonna kill that nerd.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2011)

what the fuck hunico's entrance


----------



## Cooli (Dec 19, 2011)

Who the heck are all those vids for?


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 19, 2011)

Y2J  build up.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Who the heck are all those vids for?



Ryback or Shane O-Mac


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 19, 2011)

Everytime Cole rages I laugh my ass off.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kotRi5ryiy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2011)

hmm a slow down remix of the original theme.  Always good.

You know if they kept him quiet and brought back Paul Bearer it could work great (if done right here it will still be v.good)


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2011)

BUILDING NEW STARS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2011)

YFW Beth is like a 5 time champion.


----------



## Darc (Dec 19, 2011)

Darc said:


> this is legit





Totitos said:


> BUILDING NEW STARS



two hours too late


----------



## Totitos (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh well shit, it was worth posting it again.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 19, 2011)

In 7 days Seth Rollins/Tyler Black Debuts!!!  All of my original ROH Favorites will be on tv!!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2011)

Totitos said:


> BUILDING NEW STARS



I can hear all the oldfags, rednecks and oldschool promoters turning the channel.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

The Woo Woo Woo Boys


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Who the heck are all those vids for?





Am I the only one thinking it says "Chris"?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is your champion, WWE

Take him...and bury him


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 20, 2011)

Raw was good tonight. Basically it was an episode hyping the "next generation" of stars. Punk, Bryan and Ryder are here. They're the Holy WWE Trinity and they effectively took out a huge threat tonight. Bryan make Del Rio tap out and this is the same Del Rio who was beating the crap out of Cena months ago. As always when a star gets a belt they improve greatly. This is an example of it. Either way a good Raw.

And it's clearly Jericho. You can sorta see his name on the notepad but either way it's obvious. Btw I read a wicked theory about it today, here's what it said. 



> These videos are hyping a potential WM28 feud between CM Punk and Chris Jericho and here's why: In the video the little boy is representing Jericho and the little girl is representing Punk. Keep this in mind throughout my explanation. Notice, how the little boy continues to write in his notebook and the little girl keeps trying to look at what he is writing. Once the boy goes into the corner (Jericho's time off from WWE), The girl tries to do the work herself, but can't come up with anything. Keep in mind that she looked at the boy's notebook and this is implying that she has stolen the boy's work, which represents Jericho going to come back and claim that Punk is a fraud and has stolen his ideas and gimmick and what not. Also the ball in the video represents Jericho "dropping the ball" by leaving and Punk "taking the ball and running with it". The ball belonged to the boy and the girl took. At the end the girl, is standing in the spotlight and the boy is in the dark with his head down indicating that we have forgotten about Jericho and that Punk is the new guy we all know and love. This will lead to WM match with Punk and Jericho. Look within the video not what the kid is saying....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't care who it is as long as it's NOT Jericho


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, that video is too creepy and out there to be Jericho.

Its obviously Undertaker.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And it's clearly Jericho. You can sorta see his name on the notepad but either way it's obvious. Btw I read a wicked theory about it today, here's what it said.



I doubt WWE would ever put that much thought into a video. You're overthinking things.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 20, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah, that video is too creepy and out there to be Jericho.
> 
> Its obviously Undertaker.
> 
> I doubt WWE would ever put that much thought into a video. You're overthinking things.



I didn't even write it, someone else did. Also rumors for weeks have it being Jericho. They're setting up Jericho vs CM Punk apparently. It's been going around for a while now so it would make the most sense. It's just another side of Jericho. We don't know how he's going to come back but I'm going to assume it'll be a heel rockstar or something like that, not sure but it would be cool knowing Jericho. Undertaker will show up somehow before then but I doubt it's him.


----------



## mow (Dec 20, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Are they seriously trying to convince people that two dudes dressed in matching spandex doing some coreographed dancing is scary



I know man . Only the WWE could butcher the Haka into a choreographed dance  

In full effect, it's famously used by the New Zealand Rugby team The All-Blacks to intimidate the opponents. 20+ 6'1" (min) 200+ pounds (min) men rallying infront of you screaming for your blood before they attempt to tackle you into the ICU ward. If that doesn't put the fear of Odin in you, I don't know what will


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 20, 2011)

You know, i know Cole has to be that annoying prick who hates change and innovation and has to be raging all the time against guys that made their names outside the E, but can the guy call the match once in a while? During the whole main event he did nothing but bitching and whining  and saying the same crap he says every time he sees Bryan/Punk/Rider in the ring. I enjoy his rage moments but too much is too much.

Although, i was kinda surprised he mentioned ECW there. This phily's crowd was pretty bad for phily standards btw, a bit dead.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 20, 2011)

The Siva Tau that the Uso's use is basically the Samoan version of the New Zealand Haka. Makes more sense for them to actually, you know, use something of their own heritage. It was pretty culturally insensitive when they used the Haka. 

Btw, *BY FAR* the best Haka I've ever seen in Pro-Wrestling:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cxofwgG96Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 20, 2011)

The Uso's remind me of when Samoa Joe was a true beast


----------



## mow (Dec 20, 2011)

ah, I always thought they were Maori, didn't know they were Samoan. Makes more sense now xD

Also, fuck, that _is_ legendary



Krauser Joestar said:


> The Uso's remind me of when Samoa Joe was a true beast






you saying this ain't bestial?


----------



## Kishido (Dec 20, 2011)

Kane is so cool 

Finally after 8 years


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2011)

The uso's aren't intimidating because of the booking, you can't look scary when you job more than beth phoenix


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry but when the retards from realworld road rules challenge did that dance (I am looking at the miz ) and the opening had that dance it lost all its intimidation factor for me


----------



## Casanova (Dec 20, 2011)

*
*

*I know this is old, but I don't know if I should laugh or cry.*


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

Why do people read dirtsheets lol.  The only thing they do is re-post what wrestlers say and put up on twitter.  Everything else is just speculation.  Proof:  they're the only one who got behind the Brodus Clay Hype.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Why do people read dirtsheets lol.  The only thing they do is re-post what wrestlers say and put up on twitter.  Everything else is just speculation.  Proof:  they're the only one who got behind the Brodus Clay Hype.



Brod's who?


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2011)

I swear if anyone of you wants it to be Jericho, I will slap you in the face!

All this year you've been saying they're doing the "same old shit" & "we want more young faces" and now you're asking for a guy in his 40's...


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2011)

*The Name ?Chris? Appears In Latest Cryptic 1/2 Video*​



> Several readers have pointed out that the latest installment of WWE?s cryptic promos leading up to January 2nd appears to have the name ?Chris? crossed out on the cover of the notebook written in by the little boy in the videos.
> This will only add to the speculation (yeah, we?re not helping) that Chris Jericho will be revealed to be the man behind the vignettes
> While WWE has been known to drop red herrings before to throw people off in previous cryptic promos, this does not help Jericho?s case that he?s got nothing to do with the videos.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2011)

You're hallucinating if you think that looks like Chris...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2011)

It was "Skip" on that notebook you fuckers. I will fight you over this. 

inb4 little boy lariats the little girl in the final vid


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 20, 2011)

Would be funny little girl talking shit and all of the sudden the boy interrupts her and says "yip yip yip what it do" and then a lariat


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 20, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> You know, i know Cole has to be that annoying prick who hates change and innovation and has to be raging all the time against guys that made their names outside the E, but can the guy call the match once in a while? During the whole main event he did nothing but bitching and whining  and saying the same crap he says every time he sees Bryan/Punk/Rider in the ring. I enjoy his rage moments but too much is too much.
> 
> Although, i was kinda surprised he mentioned ECW there. This phily's crowd was pretty bad for phily standards btw, a bit dead.


Kinda hard to call a match when you got the Boss yelling in your ear on the headset non-stop.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

So you're saying Michael Cole isn't the voice of the WWE but the Voice of VKM?


----------



## Darc (Dec 20, 2011)

Khris said:


> The uso's aren't intimidating because of the booking, you can't look scary when you job more than beth phoenix







Masterpiece said:


> You're hallucinating if you think that looks like Chris...



It's him, you're in denial~

It prolly isn't Skip, unless they are trying to throw people off and he's gonna be re added under his new gay name:



> WWE removed Skip Sheffield from their roster page on Monday. Sheffield has also deleted the cryptic tweets that he posted over the weekend.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope they troll Brodus Clay by having his debut be against a redebuting Skip Sheffield...who proceeds to squash him.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2011)

> WWE has rescinded their contract offer to Ring of Honor star Chris Hero after results from his drug test showed elevated testosterone levels, according to a report at Wrestling News World. We’ll be be looking into this story today and will follow up when we’ve got an update.



hohoho that Vince...


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 20, 2011)

Man that main event last night was priceless.
I love Bryan finisher. Reminds me of Benoit's crossface.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> hohoho that Vince...



I can't wait until Nitro MoJo and Christopher Savior debut in TNA.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 20, 2011)

I am wondering if the wwe will go for the infamous double debut swerve.  In otherwards maybe Jericho and skip will be on the january 2nd show.  Who knows maybe as a tag team


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was "Skip" on that notebook you fuckers. I will fight you over this.
> 
> inb4 little boy lariats the little girl in the final vid



i'd markout 




Darc said:


> It's him, you're in denial~
> 
> It prolly isn't Skip, unless they are trying to throw people off and he's gonna be re added under his new gay name:



i'd be terrified if i didn't know that that bruise was given by alicia fox 



Masterpiece said:


> hohoho that Vince...



insert mason ryan pic


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 20, 2011)

Y=???
2= 2
J= January.

yep


----------



## mow (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Agmaster (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't wait until Miz, Punk, DBD, etc are the status quo.  So long as they keep their ...modernity.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 20, 2011)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Kinda hard to call a match when you got the Boss yelling in your ear on the headset non-stop.



I guess. Still, can't they just get new lines of "hating" or something? Or maybe, just shut up for 2 minutes and focus on the match? Vince is supposed to be a genius of pro wrestling, can't he do better than repeating the same "offense" lines over and over again? The Bryan hate especially, it's starting to look as retarded as the "what" chants.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2011)

Legend said:


> *The Name “Chris” Appears In Latest Cryptic 1/2 Video*​



What changed my view was "Composition" written on the notebook.
The combining of parts or elements to form a whole.

The message at the end of the Videos might need to be combined somehow.
It begins,second,look within,control,prophetless.

Though at first I was like "Profitless? TNA!?"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the best part of Cole's commentary last night was when he was describing Zack Ryder's childhood.

"He was a fan of wrestling growing up. Being in the WWE was his life-long dream. He had no friends...he was an OUTCAST."

So Vince thinks wrestling fans are friendless outcasts.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2011)

They are here!



Source


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

Merry christmas lol


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think the best part of Cole's commentary last night was when he was describing Zack Ryder's childhood.
> 
> "He was a fan of wrestling growing up. Being in the WWE was his life-long dream. He had no friends...he was an OUTCAST."
> 
> So Vince thinks wrestling fans are friendless outcasts.



Cole McMahon just has a way with words and all.

"The nerve of this guy! This man grew up looking up to the WWE, following his dream of becoming a WWE Superstar, then he scratched and clawed his way into relevancy. And now this goofball is celebrating his new stardom and achievements with his even goofier father. He make me SICK!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2011)

-- Alicia Fox tweeted the following regarding the injury Beth Phoenix suffered to her face during RAW this week: "@TheBethPhoenix wow!!!! I think your face looks better than ever!!!! Next one I'll put more STANk on it!!!! Kiss kiss"

that was brutal 
chicks can be hurtful


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 20, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> hohoho that Vince...



Ah FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Godot (Dec 20, 2011)

Inugami said:


> They are here!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You know, I'm tempted to give a glowing in-depth review of that shirt on their site


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

Iam terribly upset at that news.....especually since I was expecting them to debut at Survivor Series.........I do enjoy a giant swing rolling elbow combo.......for a fairly non built looking guy it seems weird that hero is taking steroidsds


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

Godot said:


> You know, I'm tempted to give a glowing in-depth review of that shirt on their site



The quality of the shirt sucks.......its itchy uncomfortable and feels horrible on my skin........but the amount of high fives cat calls and compliments I get from this shirt is just unreal.   Ill wear another tee to to put underneath it just cause everybody says nice shirt kid


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2011)

Shadow said:


> So you're saying Michael Cole isn't the voice of the WWE but the Voice of VKM?



You know I always wondered.  With Vince basically ordering his comentators what to say why the hell doesn't he just become a comentator himself again.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> You know I always wondered.  With Vince basically ordering his comentators what to say why the hell doesn't he just become a comentator himself again.



Too busy in the backstage giving the divas something to do


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2011)

Well can't fault him on that one 

BTW this maybe a bit of an odd question but this whole IWC thing.  Does it actually exist or it is just something random people blame when they don't get what they like when it comes to WWE (and to lesser extent other promotions)


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I didn't even write it, someone else did. Also rumors for weeks have it being Jericho. They're setting up Jericho vs CM Punk apparently. It's been going around for a while now so it would make the most sense. It's just another side of Jericho. We don't know how he's going to come back but I'm going to assume it'll be a *heel rockstar* or something like that, not sure but it would be cool knowing Jericho. Undertaker will show up somehow before then but I doubt it's him.



If that was the case we'd have a video of a club scene or a concert. If it was him I'd prefer not to keep it one big mystery and just show him in a club or concert being a dick to people. 



Masterpiece said:


> You're hallucinating if you think that looks like Chris...



Yeah, everyone must be having withdrawal from jerichol. Goddamn Jericholics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Well can't fault him on that one
> 
> BTW this maybe a bit of an odd question but this whole IWC thing.  Does it actually exist or it is just something random people blame when they don't get what they like when it comes to WWE (and to lesser extent other promotions)



i want an answer as well


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Well can't fault him on that one
> 
> BTW this maybe a bit of an odd question but this whole IWC thing.  Does it actually exist or it is just something random people blame when they don't get what they like when it comes to WWE (and to lesser extent other promotions)



It's a group of people that complains at WWE for not doings things their way, because they think they know what they're talking about 

It's funny because when it comes to movies people blame the actors & not the director & writers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 



Big Show comes out to cut a promo to kick off the show. Show talks about how he won and lost the title at TLC. Mark Henry interrupted and headed to the ring. Henry told Show that he was a loser and should quit WWE. Daniel Bryan heads to the ring to a good pop. Bryan talked about how nobody believed in him and how he's now the new world champion. Long came out on stage and Long announces Big Show vs. Mark Henry with the winner being the number one contender.


no tag match playa'?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 20, 2011)

Masterpiece, where did you actually find that report on Chris Hero?


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Masterpiece, where did you actually find that report on Chris Hero?



It's on like every wrestling site.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2011)

Godot said:


> You know, I'm tempted to give a glowing in-depth review of that shirt on their site



Hehehe yes a bunch of reviews like the one Shadow did would be lulz worthy, gonna do one later.



Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe.. watch all the spoiler now, he never disappoint


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

IN BOOKER T INNER VOICE:  My Boy D-Bry survived being a World Champion longer than Christian's first title run.  That's why he's in my fave five y'all.  I mean DID YOU SEE THAT!?!?!

Also Chris Hero already confirmed on twitter that the rumor of WWE Deal falling through isn't true.  Besides who believes Dirtsheets anyways


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh good huehuehue


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

but I still don't know what the fuck is the delay with this fucking deal though.  I mean does the man NOT want to get paid? Or did WWE want to establish them both as Single Stars first?  Personally the way the Tag Teams are set up right now they can run the gauntlet through the Usos, Primo/Epico Kofi/Evan throw in Mcyntire and Riley in there.  Just Run those fools over and have a 100% ROH champs line up.  Only reason I'm saying that is I don't think I ever saw Kofi on ROH.  But I did see Evan on ROH and Dragongate.

Although I am more excited about the fact that fucking Tyler Black is going to debut next week maybe on a house show or dark matches1!!!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Hero denied the rumors? Awesome, but did he deny it in a "the rumors are fake & I'm still heading to WWE once my contract is sorted out" way or a "the rumors of me failing a drug test are false but I'm not heading to WWE for another reason" way?

Btw, FCW guys going on the House Show circuit doesn't necessarily mean they're going up to the main roster full time. A lot of the time it just means they want to give a top developmental star a better look and some experience wrestling in front of bigger crowds. With that said, I'm not saying Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose for that matter wont be going up to the main roster some time in the near future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2011)

Inugami said:


> Hehehe yes a bunch of reviews like the one Shadow did would be lulz worthy, gonna do one later.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe.. watch all the spoiler now, he never disappoint





i swear if the tag titles became a smackdown exclusive title, it will be on a main-event level..


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2011)

Teddy has to be the longest reigning GM/Commissioner in the WWE to date.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bryan vs. Ziggler is in process. During the match, Jack Swagger came to ringside. The Big Show was out a little later to even the odds. Teddy Long comes out as Show attempted to chokeslam Swagger. Long turns the match into a tag match with Swagger and Ziggler facing Show and Bryan.




Never change, Teddy. pek


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Chris Hero denied the rumors? Awesome, but did he deny it in a "the rumors are fake & I'm still heading to WWE once my contract is sorted out" way or a "the rumors of me failing a drug test are false but I'm not heading to WWE for another reason" way?
> 
> Btw, FCW guys going on the House Show circuit doesn't necessarily mean they're going up to the main roster full time. A lot of the time it just means they want to give a top developmental star a better look and some experience wrestling in front of bigger crowds. With that said, I'm not saying Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose for that matter wont be going up to the main roster some time in the near future.



Chris hero denied the "alleged" allegations that his WWE Developmental Deal fell thru.  

Also I already went through the whole DB Phase when he did the whole FCW thing and RAW trials.  But I am just happy that Tyler and Moxley are not done wrestling yet.  THe Punk vs Moxley/Ambrose match was solid and so was the FCW Brisco Championship medal match between Seth/Tyler vs Moxley/Ambrose.  Just happy that guys I followed and physically met in the Indy's are doing so good.

I met Daniel Bryan and NIgel Mcguiness on their last match in ROH.  Bryan invited everyone who was at the signing to be at a "certain bar" to celebrate.

I met Tyler Black and Austin Aries when Aries won his 2/3rd ROH Championship with a 3 way battle between Tyler vs Aries vs Jerry Lynn.  And I already saw Tyler vs Jimmy Jacobs earlier in a previous match.

All those guys were solid and very gracious to us fans.  

Although my favorite part was when I heckled the American Wolves and I screamed at Davey Richards for being too small to wrestle and he spat on my face  and we got into it some more after the match LMAO.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tag Team match main event hell yah.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 21, 2011)

really? show and henry fight for number one contender? what about Cody, he beat booker t at TLC, shouldn't that count for anything? and isn't henry injured?


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2011)

Casanova said:


> *
> *
> 
> *I know this is old, but I don't know if I should laugh or cry.*




Real or not, doesnt matter, kane as a monster is good to have, and these attacks on cena are a perfect way to keep him and everyone preoccupied from him doing title matches for a while as the rest of the guys shine throught


----------



## FearTear (Dec 21, 2011)

Just for fun:


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> It's funny because when it comes to movies people blame the actors & not the director & writers.


We, just happen to know better.  Performers only do their given role.  Also IWC = dedicating any minute amount of mental focus to wrestling via the web.  Facebook wwe kids == iwc.  Wrestling Forums == iwc.  Wrest;ing podcast community == iwc.  We are all IWC, for better or worse.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 21, 2011)

We are one.....We are one.....We wil stand together.   Number One Number One The Chosen one......LMAO


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 21, 2011)

So anyone see the absolute shitting on Batista dished out to DBD and then the subsequent shitting on dished out to Batista by the twitter fans of DBD and then the followup roid rage by batista at said fans pretty entertaining I would post a link but from my phone it is a bitch


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2011)

Ceria said:


> really? show and henry fight for number one contender? what about Cody, he beat booker t at TLC, shouldn't that count for anything?


What? No...


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Just for fun:



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FearTear again."

Fuck you NF.


----------



## urca (Dec 21, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So anyone see the absolute shitting on Batista dished out to DBD and then the subsequent shitting on dished out to Batista by the twitter fans of DBD and then the followup roid rage by batista at said fans pretty entertaining I would post a link but from my phone it is a bitch



Can you post links whenever you can please?


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2011)

> Former WWE superstar Batista tweeted the following about Daniel Bryan’s World Heavyweight title win on Sunday night:
> 
> “excuse me! did i hear that right? Daniel Bryan World Heavyweight Champ. ummmmmmm…..ok.”
> 
> ...



There you go


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 21, 2011)

This is a good start I guess


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2011)

Shouldn't have been so vague, of course he was gonna get that kinda response, then he explains himself with the maturity of a 12 year old.

Never change, Dave.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 21, 2011)

Bats really is an ass


----------



## Judas (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol, Batista.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2011)

Dave is right. Bryan is a cruiserweight jabronie that hasn't paid any dues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2011)

epic.. 

wish heeltista comes back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2011)

He's waiting for Vince to bring in a new crop of divas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again.


----------



## Darc (Dec 21, 2011)

^ start here 


Batista is epic


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdvVYj6ElY&feature=g-vrec&context=G2919eb8RVAAAAAAAABQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FearTear (Dec 21, 2011)

It's true then what they say: dogs look like their owners


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdvVYj6ElY&feature=g-vrec&context=G2919eb8RVAAAAAAAABQ[/YOUTUBE]



If something like half as good as that was done these days I think even Tyson Kid would become the best WWE superstar.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah Batista.  I only know you for ruining jomo unintentionally, duct tape, and supposed friendship.  This works.  Simple test....are you able to physically take that belt from DBD?  If you don't think you can, he deserves it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 21, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dave is right. Bryan is a cruiserweight jabronie that hasn't paid any dues.



And he's a vegan nerd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdvVYj6ElY&feature=g-vrec&context=G2919eb8RVAAAAAAAABQ[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, that brings back memories.  I'm hoping the Cena/Rock Wrestlemania match is very entertaining.  Now I'm wondering how is GI Joe figure will look like next year.


----------



## urca (Dec 21, 2011)

RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2011)

NOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2011)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNdvVYj6ElY&feature=g-vrec&context=G2919eb8RVAAAAAAAABQ[/YOUTUBE]



I was there when he cut that promo.  That brings back memories.  Chyna getting clotheslined mid back-flip.  Vince McMahon getting fired.  Good times.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 22, 2011)

cody rhodes loves him some dark women


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2011)

Spoilers from TNA India


*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Snakes (Shawn & Arya Daivari) and Raisha Saeed def. The Bollywood Boyz & Mickie James

*Matt Morgan cut a promo as the champion, announcing a battle royal to determine his next #1 contender. Morgan calls out whoever it was that attacked him at the previous tapings which leads to Abyss coming out and brawling with Morgan.

*12 Man Battle Royal to determine number 1 contender featured Sir Brutus Magnus, Indian wrestlers B Maxx, Barood, Romeo Rapta, Chhotu aur Zoravar, Isaiah Outlaw, Mahabli Veera, and Aaghori Saaya as well as Scott Steiner, Roscoe Jackson (aka Trevor Murdoch), "Doctor" Nicholas Dinsmore, and American Adonis (Masters). In the end Magnus eliminated Aaghori to become #1 contender.


*Mickie James (w/ Bollywood Boyz) def. Raisha Saeed (w/ The Snakes) after the Mickie DDT

*Jeremy Borash comes out with a female translator and announces that there is an American businessman named Jeff Jarrett who wants to buy the company and he will be here tonight to try and buy it.

*Pagal Parinda def. Zema Ion. Afterwards, Sonjay Dutt confronts Pagal but gets beat up.

*Borash hypes the arrival of Jeff Jarrett and points out that Jarrett is responsible for bringing Steiner and Abyss to Ring Ka King.

*Scott Steiner & Abyss def. Romeo Rapta & Barood. Afterwards, Steiner teased punching a fan and then climbed over the rail into the audience causing the fans to scatter. Steiner climbed up into the second tier leading more fans to run away from him.

*In-ring contract signing segment with Jeff Jarrett trying to buy the company from on-screen commissioner Jazzy Lahoria. Jarrett came out with Steiner, Magnus, Abyss, & Sonjay and talked about how he was impressed with what they have done. Jarrett talked about being the founder of TNA and how his family had been in the business for years so he would be able to take Ring Ka King to another level. Jazzy said he would not sell to Jarrett for the sake of the fans. Sonjay tried to convince him in Hindi. Steiner grabs Jazzy and threatens him. Jazzy starts to then agree to sign it but instead tears it up which upsets Jarrett. Jarrett almost hits him but cools down. Jarrett then shakes hands and hugs Jazzy but turns and punches him down. They all gang up on him until Indian Cricketer, Harbhajan Singh makes the save with an Indian police officer character.

*Bollywood Boyz def. Broadway (Little Guido) and Hollywood (Joey Ryan)

*Roscoe Jackson def. Romeo Rapta with a top rope splash. Afterwards they shook hands

*Sir Brutus Magnus def. Matt Morgan to become the new Ring Ka King heavyweight champion after interference and distractions from Jeff Jarrett, the Indian police officer from earlier, and another Indian wrestler. Afterwards Jarrett puts Magnus on his shoulders in celebration with the officer who had been bought out by Jarrett. Steiner, Dutt, and Abyss join in on the celebration. Some wrestlers try to get in but get attacked and thrown out until Harbhajan Singh comes out with a cricket bat and runs them off.




This show sounds better than Impact.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Darc (Dec 22, 2011)

^ Is that recent? Cause that's crazy, company blending!


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks legit to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2011)

itbegins


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks fake. Joe doesn't have a sandwich in his other hand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2011)

-- Shaquille O'Neal said while on the Abe Kanan show yesterday that he's in talks for a match at WrestleMania. Shaq would be competing against Big Show. More shortly.

this might be the best celebrity match at mania


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh geez show has to job to another celebrity


----------



## Ceria (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy holidays indeed!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh geez show has to job to another celebrity



Lol, well, you have to admit that this one would be a bit more believable.  

Whose brainchild idea was it to have Show face off against Floyd 
Mayweather in the first place?


----------



## mow (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Legend (Dec 22, 2011)

Fwiendship


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh geez show has to job to another celebrity



Well at least Shaq is roughly Show's height, and is someone that's actually likable unlike that scrawny (r)unt, DoucheWeather.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 22, 2011)

Darc said:


> ^ Is that recent? Cause that's crazy, company blending!





> itbegins



LOL no. This is clearly just four fat guys having dinner with each other. 

Imagine if the itbegins promos were for Bully Ray.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2011)

Jericho's not fat, he's skinny-fat


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 22, 2011)

Joe is one fat friend


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 22, 2011)

Better yet the "it Begins" promos are for Spike Dudley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2011)

_- We noted earlier that Vince McMahon has been pushing for Alberto Del Rio to show more "ruthless aggression" during his matches. They basically want him to work a more physical style. Obviously, WWE is lacking strong heels, especially on the RAW brand. The Miz is the only person seen as a "mega-heel" right now. McMahon feels that Del Rio has the gimmick, size, and toughness to be a credible main eventer but he just needs to be more aggressive. We noted on Monday night that Del Rio suffered a groin injury at RAW but he was still able to finish the match. He was checked out by trainers backstage at the show and is not expected to miss any in-ring time._

yeah, i'd like that.. we need aggressiveness and heel showboating back...

_- As of last week, there were plans in place to have Shawn Michaels be the special guest referee for the Triple H vs. Undertaker re-match at WrestleMania 28. The idea is that the two would work together to "screw over" Undertaker as neither has been able to defeat him at past WrestleManias. It's also possible we'll see a career vs. streak stipulation added to the match although that is not confirmed. It should also be noted that 'Taker vs. Triple H is expected to be the co-main event of WrestleMania 28, behind John Cena vs. The Rock._

oh boy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2011)

Co-main event? Yeah...in their dreams.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2011)

Del Rio can't get over with the "Universe" because he's cheated in most of his matches. You gotta let him have a clean win if you want him to get respect.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 22, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Del Rio can't get over with the "Universe" because he's cheated in most of his matches. You gotta let him have a clean win if you want him to get respect.



I see 2 problems really:

1.) He smiles way too much for a heel

2.) Ricardo is the real star he is just some no talent lackey


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Just cut on impact to see Zima Ion being ...interesting and finding his place...only to lose to Nese and have some VERY excited female fans hugging him.  I think some were in High School.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well, you have to admit that this one would be a bit more believable.
> 
> Whose brainchild idea was it to have Show face off against Floyd
> Mayweather in the first place?



Well tbh I find it very believable for a boxer even a small one to knock the shit out of a big fat guy who does fake fighting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Well tbh I find it very believable for a boxer even a small one to knock the shit out of a big fat guy who does fake fighting.



big show is not just a big fat guy.. show would probably eat that little runt..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Well tbh I find it very believable for a boxer even a small one to knock the shit out of a big fat guy who does fake fighting.



The funny thing about that match was that wasn't Mayweather suppose to be a face personality but came off more of a heel.  Interesting enough was that it took Floyd's entire enturage and a couple of chair shots to literally bring Show down to Floyd's level in order to get the punch in.

At least with a Show/Shaq match they almost even keel with their size.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, Placid pretty much word for word typed my thoughts on that match.

Besides, Big Show's also a big fat guy that's required to put in a certain amount of work to make his fake fighting look realistic. It's not really like he's some random dude that looks tough, the guy could crush an average person, just like DoucheWeather could break the average person.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2011)

Not only that, but Mayweather had to knock out Big Show with brass knuckles.

The best thing to come out of that match is that Big Show uses a punch as a finisher.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> _- We noted earlier that Vince McMahon has been pushing for Alberto Del Rio to show more "ruthless aggression" during his matches. They basically want him to work a more physical style. Obviously, WWE is lacking strong heels, especially on the RAW brand. The Miz is the only person seen as a "mega-heel" right now. McMahon feels that Del Rio has the gimmick, size, and toughness to be a credible main eventer but he just needs to be more aggressive. We noted on Monday night that Del Rio suffered a groin injury at RAW but he was still able to finish the match. He was checked out by trainers backstage at the show and is not expected to miss any in-ring time._



So give him two piss poor title reigns that make him look weak as shit and kill his momentum, smooth move Vince


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2011)

Miz is a "mega heel" 

Miz is a damn joke.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, with Kane back, the WWE can now work with a Monster Heel on Raw if they could work the angel right.  Right now, he is going agains Cena, which means Monster Heel means shit in the wake of Super Cena.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> The funny thing about that match was that wasn't Mayweather suppose to be a face personality but came off more of a heel.  Interesting enough was that it took Floyd's entire enturage and a couple of chair shots to literally bring Show down to Floyd's level in order to get the punch in.
> 
> At least with a Show/Shaq match they almost even keel with their size.



Yeah I remember they had to turn Mayweather heel because he was being such a dickhead. I remember Show was orignially the heel but Mayweather just being there turned Show face again. 

I like how Mayweather had an entourage. Just made him more of a heel. I don't remember him using brass knuckles. I need to watch the match again. Its been years. But I remember expecting Mayweather to win because of how bad WWE had been booking Big Show that previous year. 



Khris said:


> big show is not just a big fat guy.. show would probably eat that little runt..



I wouldn't know. I've never seen him a real fight situation. Can't just assume by size because I've seen a lot of 300-350 pound dudes all muscle get their shit dropped by smaller guys. 

Anyone know if Show got into any real fights backstage or anything?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its been years. But I remember expecting Mayweather to win because of how bad WWE had been booking Big Show that previous year.



You're remembering it incorrectly. Big Show left the WWE in late 2006 to have a break and was gone for the entirety of 2007, and WrestleMania 24 was in 2008.

Big Show was booked as a Monster on the ECW brand all of 2006, basically squashing everyone that he faced.




> Anyone know if Show got into any real fights backstage or anything?



He had a fight backstage with the Great Khali, supposedly.


----------



## mow (Dec 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Well tbh I find it very believable for a boxer even a small one to knock the shit out of a big fat guy who does fake fighting.



It's incredibly unbelievable mate, unless he gets in one massive uppercutter. That's pretty much the reason they have weight classes in boxing


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 23, 2011)

mow said:


> It's incredibly unbelievable mate, unless he gets in one massive uppercutter. That's pretty much the reason they have weight classes in boxing



 pretty much this and even if he does knock out the bigshow whose to say he doesn't fall on top of mayweather and kill him.  What I would like to see is wwe setup a rematch between mayweather and show and as soon as floyd gets in the ring show steps out and pacquiao shows up and we have ourselves a boxing match playa


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2011)

mow said:


> It's incredibly unbelievable mate, unless he gets in one massive uppercutter. That's pretty much the reason they have weight classes in boxing



What weight classes? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILlh_iTMCgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2011)

THIS IS WHY I LOVE ROH!! Dem Boys just cut a indy CM Punk promo.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTTTzi952-E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTjVzAPNnE[/YOUTUBE]

unfinished business?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I wouldn't know. I've never seen him a real fight situation. Can't just assume by size because I've seen a lot of 300-350 pound dudes all muscle get their shit dropped by smaller guys.
> 
> Anyone know if Show got into any real fights backstage or anything?



show is 7 feet tall dude.. i'd get it if tyson knocked show out, but even then it'd be a massive feat.. but that little runt would get his ass kicked, he wouldn't even reach show's face..


----------



## Darc (Dec 23, 2011)

Khris is right, why is this even being debated? Lol, it be different if he was at least as tall as him 

Those clips make me miss crime time, they should reunite and help bring tag teams back, their ignorance was spellbinding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

downloading impact, hope i don't regret it


----------



## mow (Dec 23, 2011)

@ shaq calling Jericho "christina" . I'd rather see that than HHH Vs Undertaker 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> pretty much this and even if he does knock out the bigshow whose to say he doesn't fall on top of mayweather and kill him.  What I would like to see is wwe setup a rematch between mayweather and show and as soon as floyd gets in the ring show steps out and pacquiao shows up and we have ourselves a boxing match playa



...holy shit you're teddy long arent ya?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 23, 2011)

mow said:


> @ shaq calling Jericho "christina" . I'd rather see that than HHH Vs Undertaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...holy shit you're teddy long arent ya?



Holla holla


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

mow said:


> @ shaq calling Jericho "christina" . I'd rather see that than HHH Vs Undertaker




yes Chris Jericho vs. Shaq in a who's my bitch match


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2011)

This is why i wanna see shaq and show, look at him and barkley


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> THIS IS WHY I LOVE ROH!! Dem Boys just cut a indy CM Punk promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2011)

#demboys 

Get on their level, Punk.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 23, 2011)

Cosmetically pleasing the wrestling equivalent of Basketball reasons. 

I laughed when he went after Johnny Ace.


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2011)

"You looked better when you was fat bitch!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

so what if they were butt-ugly? they're easier on the eyes than hornswoggle


great promo, they were serious but entertaining.. its whats lacking nowadays..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2011)

Hard to believe they're from ROH

Considering most of their roster consists of bland vanilla midgets


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2011)

COSMETICALLY PLEASING?  Does WWE even remember Albert.   I mean that man was NOT cosmetically speaking but he was a monster heel.  I mean just ooze fat hairy and disgusting.  

Also I love how they just called out Otunga LMAO.

I need a stream for Smackdown pls


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 23, 2011)

Ryder going after CODY RHODES TITLE.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 23, 2011)

Ryder beats Cody.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 23, 2011)

SAME PROMO EVERY WEEK.


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2011)

I enjoyed that promo by dem boys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

Shadow said:


> COSMETICALLY PLEASING?  Does WWE even remember Albert.   I mean that man was NOT cosmetically speaking but he was a monster heel.  I mean just ooze fat hairy and disgusting.
> 
> Also I love how they just called out Otunga LMAO.
> 
> I need a stream for Smackdown pls



to be fair here, albert is supposed to be ugly.. but to be even more fair; they could've just had an ugly person's gimmick.. but really, they're really not that bad looking..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol on Miz saying wrestle-heads instead fo wrestling stars.  Interesting SmackDown so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S77s7aGekE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxOoI0jn4pA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rpj1559HUs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

damn you 2011


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> show is 7 feet tall dude.. i'd get it if tyson knocked show out, but even then it'd be a massive feat.. but that little runt would get his ass kicked, he wouldn't even reach show's face..



He's a 7 foot softy who's shown no signs of being a fighter. Size doesn't matter when the other guy can legit kick your ass and he's only 5'7.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He's a 7 foot softy who's shown no signs of being a fighter. Size doesn't matter when the other guy can legit kick your ass and he's only 5'7.



I find that true.  Remember a while back the Goldberg and Jericho got into a backstage brawl in which it was reported that Jericho was the one giving Goldberg a lesson in fighting.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 23, 2011)

yea, but goldberg may be big, Big Show is huge, theres a difference. If he hits you, fighter or not, your going down. His size and strength alone will be enough.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 23, 2011)

goldberg much like batista is very cut up but you can tell by the moves they use they are kind of pussy's.  Big show legit shoved over a jeep.  I'm sorry but you combine that strength with a hand the size of a frying pan and even if he bitch slapped you, you would be out cold


----------



## Shadow (Dec 23, 2011)

FUCK Hero vs Strong on ROH IPPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He's a 7 foot softy who's shown no signs of being a fighter. Size doesn't matter when the other guy can legit kick your ass and he's only 5'7.



this is based on an unlikely scenario that big show is a huge pussy.. even a guy with no fighting experience whatsoever that has the size and strength of the big show would fuck over mayweather(or whatever his name is)..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2011)

Strong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol, speaking of Mayweather, isn't he suppose to be doing a 90-day sentence for something?


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2011)

for beating his girlfriend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> for beating his girlfriend



Ouch, now I feel bad for starting my post with the Lol op.  That's not right, especially since he is a trained fighter.  Was the girlfriend alright?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 23, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is awesome. That Lebell lock is just epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

so a professional boxer, a guy who gets payed to punch other trained boxers only serves 90 days for hitting his girlfriend? tha hell is wrong with this world?


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcepBUVPdU[/YOUTUBE]

Wade is a trip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcepBUVPdU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wade is a trip



Lol, now that was a treat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcepBUVPdU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wade is a trip






this should be a show on the WWE Network; WadeCam 
Wade Barreh is watching you Masturbate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2011)

OH MY LORD  



tha hell is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> OH MY LORD
> 
> 
> 
> tha fuck is this?



Holy shit is that Waltman!?  Well that's what happens to a body when you are doing drugs and fucking Chyna.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> OH MY LORD
> 
> 
> 
> tha hell is this?



Damn Sean, I thought you cleaned up.


----------



## Darc (Dec 24, 2011)

Teddy striking with that classic tag team match was awesome 



Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcepBUVPdU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wade is a trip



Godlike


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcepBUVPdU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wade is a trip



.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2011)

Davey Richards needs to stop planning out his matches based on how his create a character sells in WWE 12.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> He's a 7 foot softy who's shown no signs of being a fighter. Size doesn't matter when the other guy can legit kick your ass and he's only 5'7.



Big Show has a legitimate Boxing background.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, Big Show was thinking about becoming a boxer when he left WWE for a year. That's also one of the reasons why he uses a punch as a finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> for beating his girlfriend



...the phuk...?
Aren't boxer's hands, like, lethal weapons or something (or, close to it, anyway). What the hell?

Well, at least we know his douche-dom doesn't end when cameras stop rolling. Consistency and all that.



Masterpiece said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tcepBUVPdU[/YOUTUBE]



Glorious 



Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __



NOT GLORIOUS 
What the hell happened? He did NOT look like that when I met him 2 years ago... nor at that Hall of Fame show now that I think about it. Did he take some kinda *super* cocaine or is makeup just THAT powerful?!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Big Show has a legitimate Boxing background.



A man that size boxing. That's a scary thought. 

Now I understand why everyone said that WM match between him and Mayweather was retarded.


Btw, speaking of X-Pac and drugs, Scott Hall proved everybody wrong by making it through the year.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 24, 2011)

Bryan and Ziggler putting a great show as usual, great match.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Dec 24, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Bryan and Ziggler putting a great show as usual, great match.



Unfortunately vintage Teddy Long had to stop it.   


Big Show turning heel should lead to an ok-ish match at RR imo. A Morishima vs. Bryan type of match.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2011)

lol big show.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2011)

> F4WOnline.com is reporting that WWE officials have been giving  serious consideration to the idea of pulling the WWE Title from CM Punk  due to what are being called* "terrible ratings patterns" *for his  segments on Raw.      According to the report, the idea of pulling the title from Punk was  discussed prior to the TLC PPV, however the decision was ultimately made  to have him go over in his Triple Threat bout against The Miz and  Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> It didn't help matters that *Punk's Raw ratings continued to decline the  night after the PPV,* when his main event segment featuing a 6 man tag  match between him, Zack Ryder & Daniel Bryan vs The Miz, Alberto Del  Rio and Dolph Ziggler only gained 59,000 viewers for the show's over  run.
> The Wrestling Observer report noted that the main event segment of *Raw  only drew a 2.67 cable rating, which is by far the lowest rated Raw main  event of 2011 and possibly the lowest Raw main event rating since 1997  for a non-holiday show.*



Best in the World? :


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2011)

I could not possibly fucking love this man any more:


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2011)

They shouldn't blame Punk. 

the main events simply haven't been _must watch t_v for a while.
that can be said about the entire show as well lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

Punk is good, doesn't mean he'll draw.. not having a proper top heel could be to blame as well.. not to mention cena having a filler role right now till the rock feud continues..

however with Jericho,Taker, and Rock coming back i see it changing so Punk doesn't need to drop the title just yet..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2011)

See? The internet doesn't know shit about wrestling. Little Jimmy loves cosmetically pleasing wrestlers.


----------



## Darc (Dec 24, 2011)

Holiday season WWE, give the man a fair shot. Cena or Miz being Champ would have had the same result.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> See? The internet doesn't know shit about wrestling. Little Jimmy loves cosmetically pleasing wrestlers.



Daddy why is the cook at the Waffle House on my television screen?
I don't know son.  But let's go watch Football and wait for that John Cena guy to come on tv.
YAY you're the best DAD!!


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2011)

Gah I hope they dont take it from CM Punk. Who the hell are they gonna give it to instead? give the guy a proper reign, give him some proper fueds. I mean the guy JUST WON THE DAMN THING :/


also, The American Dream needs to be a colour commenter. Imagine him and Booker T
Link removed!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2011)

Darc said:


> Holiday season WWE, give the man a fair shot. Cena or Miz being Champ would have had the same result.



That and all he's done for ages is get into petty arguments with Laringitis.  Cuz that's what I want to see in my company face, a wrestler getting into bitchfits with some uninteresting suit. At least have him punch him in the face or something if you're gonna keep going with this poor man's Austin & Vince.

Seriously, on Sunday and Monday he was supposed to be playing up the ladder match he was scheduled in and all he did was make fun of Ace. C'mon.

*EDIT
Actually, I take that back. He did also spend the 2nd half of his promo on Monday giving props to Bryan and Zack Ryder, so I suppose there's that. I stick by the base of my post though: he's gonna have to get into a good fued with someone before E can expect to see returns from their choice. Cena got big because the fans loved him AND he was in the middle of some really good fueds. WWE can't just cut out half the equation and expect immediate star power.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 24, 2011)

They shouldn't take the belt off Punk, he has massive crossover appeal. They should however, take it off Bryan and give it to Barrett.


----------



## mow (Dec 24, 2011)

Shirker said:


> That and all he's done for ages is get into petty arguments with Laringitis.  Cuz that's what I want to see in my company face, a wrestler getting into bitchfits with some uninteresting suit. At least have him punch him in the face or something if you're gonna keep going with this poor man's Austin & Vince.
> 
> Seriously, on Sunday and Monday he was supposed to be playing up the ladder match he was scheduled in and all he did was make fun of Ace. C'mon.
> 
> ...



That's the thing, FEUD WITH WHO? Alberto has been declawed and obviously pushed back by the WWE despite showing a great ability of being a heel (if reports are worth a grain of salt) Ziggler? Rhodes? Barret? They all need one solid feud each with others before they all get a shot a main eventing. I dont want a Swagger scenario to happen again. Poor bastard, so criminally underused . The Miz? Please. Good as he's gotten, I do not want to see the miz  headline anything

Everyone talking about Y2J coming back to heel up with Punk is right, it needs to happen.


----------



## ggultra2764 (Dec 24, 2011)

God Movement said:


> They shouldn't take the belt off Punk, he has massive crossover appeal. They should however, take it off Bryan and give it to Barrett.



From what I've heard in the rumor mills, Punk is set to start up a feud with a returning Chris Jericho (the man behind the mystery promos the past few weeks) into Wrestlemania thus it should give Punk a proper heel to feud with starting next month.

As for Bryan, the WWE is considering the possibility of making either Big Show or Bryan into a heel for those two to feud over the title since Mark Henry will be injured for a while and one former writer with the company said that Bryan as World Heavyweight Champ is part of Vinnie Mac's end of year testing period (an alternative since Henry got injured) to see if he would be a credible main eventer as champion.

Barrett's still feuding with Orton right now and I see that extending out into the next couple months as the former's way to get over as a heel to be pushed into the main event scene for Smackdown.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas from New Zealand.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2011)

CM Punk has major cross over appeal?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HxA4SPKzxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> Punk is good, doesn't mean he'll draw.. not having a proper top heel could be to blame as well.. not to mention cena having a filler role right now till the rock feud continues..
> 
> however with *Jericho*,Taker, and Rock coming back i see it changing so Punk doesn't need to drop the title just yet..



Chris Jericho is in no way a draw, man.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I'm as interested as everyone else in a match between Y2J and Punk at Mania for quality-wrestling's sake. However we have to ask ourselves the question, is Jericho a big enough star to put Punk over in a major way at Wrestlemania? I mean, seriously? Jericho is brilliant but his booking has always been suspect, he's never been booked as a dominant sort of character, he's never really been seen as a "threat" to pretty much anyone. This is a crucial Mania for Punk, not only just that but probably the most crucial match of his career. It's crunch time, it's time to see whether or not he's fit to the "the man", the next face of the WWE. He needs a career defining match/moment, can Jericho really get it out of him? Is Jericho a BIG enough star to bring Punk to that height? I think the WWE has fucked Punk over big time. They should have kept him away from the Title, he should have had to claw his way to the top to get an opportunity at the belt. Only for him to win the Rumble by coming in as the 1st entrant "over-coming" the odds of the evil GM and a heel and WWE champion Triple H working together to try and stop Punk from ever getting a shot at the belt. That of course sets up Punk vs HHH for Mania and HHH is no doubt a big enough star to bring Punk to that level. He was for Batista and he was for Cena. Just my two cents on Punk's situation.

Moving on to Bryan, no-one gives two fucks about him basically. The casuals just don't care for the guy, and he has no real mainstream appeal or any real level of charisma. Punk said he wants change, *change is good, but only when the change is good*. Bryan doesn't have what is required to usher in a new era and bring about the next boom period, we need a world champ with mic skills and charisma like Barrett. He has a lot to be desired in-ring but that's secondary and will come with time. Miz has to be built up strong again as a top heel so Raw has Punk and Miz. All Barrett then needs is a face on his level for Smackdown.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2011)

Bryan doesn't have to usher in a new ERA.  HE IS THE NEW ERA.  Who does the WWE have to usher in?  Bryan, Punk, Ziggler, Cody, are all in their late 20's early 30's.  They are the new blood and new Era.   Barret as WHC?  They tried that when he held the IC belt.  Nobody cared then.  His promo this past friday? Nobody cared then.   

If you're going to argue to take the belt away from Bryan atleast have it someone who makes sense........Change can't happen overnight.  You can't just ANNOINT punk to be the new face of the WWE while Cena is still there.  Cena never put Punk over.  In all of his losses to Punk it was interference by John and HHH not seeing Cena's leg over the top rope on Summerslam.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm anticipating on everyone's reaction to Bryan losing the title.
Don't disappoint


----------



## Dash (Dec 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Best in the World? :



Terrible if this is true, Punk has been solid. Its not his fault the booking has been garbage lately.

This is transitional period, ratings are supposed to be down.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm more anticipating the response when they find out the itbegins promo's were all for the Undertaker.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 24, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Bryan doesn't have to usher in a new ERA.  HE IS THE NEW ERA.  Who does the WWE have to usher in?  Bryan, Punk, Ziggler, Cody, are all in their late 20's early 30's.  They are the new blood and new Era.   Barret as WHC?  They tried that when he held the IC belt.  Nobody cared then.  His promo this past friday? Nobody cared then.
> 
> If you're going to argue to take the belt away from Bryan atleast have it someone who makes sense........Change can't happen overnight.  You can't just ANNOINT punk to be the new face of the WWE while Cena is still there.  Cena never put Punk over.  In all of his losses to Punk it was interference by John and HHH not seeing Cena's leg over the top rope on Summerslam.



You jelly?

Bryan isn't the new era, he's pretty far from it actually. No charisma, mic skills, he lacks all the things that matter when it comes to sports *entertainment*. I bolded the word you should be paying the most attention to, Bryan is not entertaining apart from his ring work. Whenever he cuts a promo the casuals fall to sleep and I can't blame them, he's completely devoid of charisma. All the STARS, the Rock's, the Austin's, the Ric Flair's... all CHARISMATIC. If Bryan is THE NEW ERA then things are looking very bleak and the WWE will be going bankrupt in a matter of years.

No, they are components of a new era that could occur if things are done correctly. Step 1) take the belt off anyone who isn't ready to hold it. Are you serious? You're surprised no-one cares about Barrett when the WWE has had him buried numerous times? He can easily get over with the mic skills and presence he has. In fact, we KNOW he can get over because he already was once before, you know... before they BURIED him. He's more than ready to hold the Title. No-one else makes sense but Barrett, hence why I said they should put it on him. No-one is saying change should happen overnight, I'm saying for change to happen at all we need a new, more appropriate champ.

You can slowly edge him in, by turning Cena heel after Mania. He'll become top heel and Punk will automatically become the top face. Punk is legit, but he needs to be even more legit which is why I was hoping for a HHH vs Punk at Mania.

Rhodes, Punk, Ziggler, Barrett, Miz. Those are the stars of the future.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2011)

I find it laughable when people say Bryan has no charisma. You people are silly.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I find it laughable when people say Bryan has no charisma. You people are silly.



Let just put it this way, he doesn't have enough charisma to be a legit main eventer. It's not all about in-ring abilities man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2011)

I never even tried to justify it by talking about his in-ring abilities. I'm just saying he's a lot more charismatic than people give him credit for. I'm sure constantly being called a stupid nerd kills a lot of people's interest in him. And if you look at it closely, Bryan won the world title after being in the company for about a year. That's fairly ridiculous, tbh.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXZP0Vs5udI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Wade has the best theme in the WWE. LOL @ KOFI.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Merry Christmas from New Zealand.



this pic is kinda sad, imagine in 2 years time; 3 of those will already be retired.. 



In Brightest Day! said:


> Chris Jericho is in no way a draw, man.



Jericho is as big as edge so he counts.. 


ya'll trippin, Ziggler is the new era


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2011)

This picture is inaccurate.

Where's Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

For the eighteenth year, Power Slam magazine presents The PS 50, which ranks the 50 best-performing wrestlers in the industry. Rankings in The PS 50 are basted on grapplers' in-ring showings over a 12-month period (December 1, 2010 through November 30, 2011).

1. Hiroshi Tanahashi
2. Randy Orton
3. Davey Richards
4. Prince Devitt
5. Shingo Takagi
6. Christian
7. Kurt Angle
8. C.M. Punk
9. Kota Ibush
10. Takashi Sugiura
11. KENTA
12. Go Shiozaki
13. PAC
14. Akira Tozawa
15. Hirooki Goto
16. Eddie Edwards
17. BxB Hulk
18. Tetsuya Naito
19. AJ Styles
20. Shinsuke Nakamura
21. Masaaki Mochizuki
22. Bobby Roode
23. Rey Mysterio
24. Kenny Omega
25. Sheamus
26. Antonio Cesaro
27. CIMA
28. Katsuhiko Nakajima
29. Masato Yoshino
30. Chris Hero
31. Dragon Kid
32. Jay Briscoe
33. Ricochet
34. Mark Briscoe
35. Kevin Steen
36. Yuji Nagata
37. James Storm
38. Dolph Ziggler
39. Daniel Bryan
40. El Generico
41. Alberto Del Rio
42. Ryusuke Taguchi
43. Austin Aries
44. Jeff Jarrett
45. Kofi Kingston
46. Bully Ray
47. Christopher Daniels
48. The Miz
49. John Morrison
50. Kenny King

this list is kinda BS, i mean angle? mysterio? they haven't been "good" in years, let alone best..


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm just saying he's a lot more charismatic than people give him credit for. I'm sure constantly being called a stupid nerd kills a lot of people's interest in him. And if you look at it closely, Bryan won the world title after being in the company for about a year. That's fairly ridiculous, tbh.



Yeah true, saying he has NO charisma at all is pretty stupid. About him being called a stupid nerd won't lose interest for anyone. That's like me calling your best friend names and you stop hanging out with him. I think we're all more mature than that. I'm sure I have said it before and I'll say it again. He got the title too early. I'm sure they panicked because Wrestlemania is closing up on them and they waste all that time doing burying him or nothing at all. 
I don't want to seem pessimistic but I see another Swagger's situation here. I would love nothing more than months later you guys telling me I was wrong.




Khris said:


> this list is kinda BS, i mean angle? mysterio? they haven't been "good" in years, let alone best..


They are good 
I'm more troubled by the order they're in, especially Orton 
It's all good, everybody is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> 2. Randy Orton



Granted, Randy has improved _quite_ a bit recently, but #2? 
I think that's a bit overboard, and I'm one of the poor suckers that likes him.

Also, I think Rio and Generico I think should be a bit higher.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2011)

Sadly Y2J doesn't draw shit but i dig the dude a lot and wish he did. I don't know if its asshole bookers or what that held him back numerous times throughout his career but I felt he was wasted a lot during 2002-2005. He should have been getting further established during that time. Not jobbing to Tomko and Shelton Benjamin. Now look, him and Punk won't draw as much or at all, but whatever. WWE never learns. Look how they're booking Danielson.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> They are good
> I'm more troubled by the order they're in, especially Orton
> It's all good, everybody is entitled to their own opinion


ahhh.. no, i haven't seen angle lately.. but mysterio has been "meh" for a while, even before the injury.. sorry, but i can't see 1. use the force to magically place opponent on the second rope 2. 619 3. weak ass splash by midget as exciting or entertaining.. also, squashing kane repeatedly never helped..


----------



## Shirker (Dec 24, 2011)

I disagree, before the injury, a good number of Rey's matches were more entertaining than usual; he seemed more limber and less grounded, doing more o' the Lucha thing fans eat up. I chalk it up to him being afraid that another masked dude was gonna steal his spotlight. Given recent events though, Rey dodge a bullet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2011)

meh.. never appealed to me..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2011)

Davey Richards being in the top 50 kills that list's credibility instantly.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 24, 2011)

God Movement showing why internet wrestling fans are just as bad as silly marks, or even worse. 


You should watch wrestling outside E and TNA sometimes and open your eyes, because saying Bryan has no charisma just shows how little you know from him and his career.


Of course, he's no Rock, Cena, or Stone Cold, but he's a very legit and honest guy that doesn't need to act over the top to get some crowd reaction, even a casual one. 


--------------------

@Masterpiece

It's also not all about blabla, in-ring stuff is also important, even on E. It's the mixture between promos, charisma and in-ring that makes a champion and honestly, Bryan can cut a promo as good as many current champions on E, and his in-ring abilities are obviously more than enough to be a champion.

Charisma is definitely Bryan's weakest point, even he admits it. Not because he sucks at talking like Morrison, or anything of the sort. He just lacks that special bit that guys like Stone Cold or Cena have.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2011)

Rey Mysterio is still pretty fantastic, IMO. Kurt, on the other hand, has wrestled the exact same match for the part 5 years. I'd say it's fair to say he sucks at this point. He's been completely exposed in TNA, or maybe he's just regressed. I don't know. That list is a big bag of suck, regardless.

Saying Daniel Bryan can't talk is ridiculous. I can point to plenty of promos in the WWE & on the Indy's that show he's pretty capable.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 24, 2011)

Khris said:
			
		

> 38. Dolph Ziggler
> 39. Daniel Bryan
> 49. John Morrison



This list is fake just because of that.
Am I actually the only one who thinks dolph Ziggler along with CM Punk may have been the best WWE superstars this whole year?

One is good with microphone skills another is the best at selling.

My WWE list would have been something like

1.CM Punk
2.Dolph Ziggler
3.Daniel Bryan
4.Big Show
5.John Morrison
6.Randy Orton
7.Zack Ryder
8.Alberto del Rio
9.Mark Henry
10.Miz
11.R Truth

...

Last. John Cena


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 24, 2011)

Mark Henry >>>>>>>>>>> Everyone else this year


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2011)

*Ricardo *disagrees.  Clearly you didn't see the highlight of the year when he rose atop of that 20 ft ladder in the ring and fell about 30 ft thu that table.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 24, 2011)

I always get amused at those who seem to seriously believe Cena cant wrestle......


As for wrestler of the year, I think my favorite has been Rhodes.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 25, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> God Movement showing why internet wrestling fans are just as bad as silly marks, or even worse.
> 
> 
> *You should watch wrestling outside E and TNA sometimes and open your eyes*, because saying Bryan has no charisma just shows how little you know from him and his career.
> ...



Open my eyes to what? WWE is the biggest wrestling company in the WORLD. To succeed there you need much higher standards than other wrestling organisations. Bryan doesn't have what is required to succeed in the biggest wrestling company in the world and that's the bottom line.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 25, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Open my eyes to what? WWE is the biggest wrestling company in the WORLD. To succeed there you need much higher standards than other wrestling organisations. Bryan doesn't have what is required to succeed in the biggest wrestling company in the world and that's the bottom line.



Not only you have no arguments aside from being more old fashioned than Vince and Steph together, saying Bryan doesn't have what is needed to succeed in the E, when he's a former US champion, a money in the bank winner, and now a world heavyweight champion, clearly shows you need to open your eyes.


Or maybe, you know more about the business than E itself who's pushing Bryan


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Open my eyes to what? WWE is the biggest wrestling company in the WORLD. To succeed there you need much higher standards than other wrestling organisations. Bryan doesn't have what is required to succeed in the biggest wrestling company in the world and that's the bottom line.



So what is required to be able to succeed in the business.

Wrestling Ability.. check
Be able to talk on the mic Check
Get over with the crowd.. As good as anyone else

I guess being 6ft5 minimum with roid induced muscles is what he is missing.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 25, 2011)

what ratings was miz pulling as world champ?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 25, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Not only you have no arguments aside from being more old fashioned than Vince and Steph together, saying Bryan doesn't have what is needed to succeed in the E, when he's a former US champion, a money in the bank winner, and now a world heavyweight champion, clearly shows you need to open your eyes.
> 
> 
> Or maybe, you know more about the business than E itself who's pushing Bryan



There's a difference between me actually having arguments (which I do) and you choosing to ignore them all because your personally mark for Bryan.

I wouldn't say they're pushing Bryan, this is just about the time of year where Vince likes running experiments. Bryan won't have the Title for very long.



Nemesis said:


> So what is required to be able to succeed in the business.
> 
> Wrestling Ability.. check
> *Be able to talk on the mic Check
> ...



No. He's not even in the top 10 mic workers in the WWE. He's barely competent enough to get some words out of his mouth but nothing ground-breaking, nothing that's going to draw fans to the product. He's not very over, at all.

Not exactly needed, but it would help. You too are a Bryan mark, you're going to defend him with irrational arguments at any cost.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2011)

not really.  I just don't care about the mic stuff.  They could make raw and smackdown 2 hours of constant wrestling without the promo side and I would be more than happy if not happyer than what they do now.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 25, 2011)

According to God Movement, we're marks because we can see that Bryan isn't the trash he's trying to show everyone 

We also have no arguments, even though me and others follow him since the indys days, mainly his ROH days and can list multiple nice promos he has done. I'm sure God Movement knows much more about Bryan than us, his source must be Michael Cole after all 


What are your arguments again? Oh, you don't like him? Great argument there...

Vince likes experiments? Nice excuse, i wonder why he doesn't try every single wrestler at the world heavyweight position. Oh no, maybe Bryan has some talent, who knows.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 25, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> not really.  I just don't care about the mic stuff.  They could make raw and smackdown 2 hours of constant wrestling without the promo side and I would be more than happy if not happyer than what they do now.



That's different then. I prefer the storytelling element, you prefer the wrestling element more. We have nothing to argue about.



Krauser Joestar said:


> According to God Movement, we're marks because we can see that Bryan isn't the trash he's trying to show everyone
> 
> *We also have no arguments, even though me and others follow him since the indys days, mainly his ROH days and can list multiple nice promos he has done. I'm sure God Movement knows much more about Bryan than us, his source must be Michael Cole after all *
> 
> ...



That's pretty much all I need to hear. You're a Bryan mark.


----------



## urca (Dec 25, 2011)

God Movement said:
			
		

> Moving on to Bryan, no-one gives two fucks about him basically. The casuals just don't care for the guy, and he has no real mainstream appeal or any real level of charisma. Punk said he wants change, change is good, but only when the change is good. Bryan doesn't have what is required to usher in a new era and bring about the next boom period, we need a world champ with mic skills and charisma like Barrett. He has a lot to be desired in-ring but that's secondary and will come with time. Miz has to be built up strong again as a top heel so Raw has Punk and Miz. All Barrett then needs is a face on his level for Smackdown.


I'll put my mark side away and have a debate here .
What you said would be right but the fact of the matter is Bryan got over when he beat The Miz for the US Champ,he had a good progress with it.
But when he had the MITB he didnt get any build-up,you dont expect anybody to give a darn about him,i didnt either,because he wasnt getting TV Time,and when he gets,he jobs to other stars.
But he got a quite nice pop when he cashed in his MITB,not to mention that he worked the crowd in the main event on RAW,people went apeshit when he locked in his Lebell Lock,he also worked well in the match against Ziggler until Teddy Long came in and turned it into a tag team match,but he got the crowd jumping when he locked in the lebell lock on Ziggler,so in conclusion,he can work the crowds in the ring,and he did improve on the mic,A LOT,with the time he had on the microphone(three promos during his MITB run).
He HAS Charisma,he can talk (proven by his promo with cole and the two promos he did on his Youtube show),but i will agree with you he can't talk the way Barrett talks,he needs to improve more,but i can see that coming(not that he should become another Wade Barrett,thats for sure).
All you need is to give him a chance,he only had 1 week with the belt and he did well during that week.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2011)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Not only you have no arguments aside from being more old fashioned than Vince and Steph together, saying Bryan doesn't have what is needed to succeed in the E, when he's a former US champion, a money in the bank winner, and now a world heavyweight champion, clearly shows you need to open your eyes.



So did Swagger 



Krauser Joestar said:


> Vince likes experiments? Nice excuse, i wonder why he doesn't try every
> single wrestler at the world heavyweight position. Oh no, maybe Bryan has some talent, who knows.


The Great Khali


----------



## urca (Dec 25, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *So did Swagger*
> 
> 
> The Great Khali



Swagger's push was because they wanted McIntyre to win the MITB but switched it to Swagger after the issue with McIntyre's wife(?)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2011)

pretty sure DB is over.. he's been over even before debuting in on NXT..


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 25, 2011)

God Movement said:


> That's different then. I prefer the storytelling element, you prefer the wrestling element more. We have nothing to argue about.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much all I need to hear. You're a Bryan mark.



Nice, you have no arguments and you keep saying i'm a mark because i know more about Bryan than you.


I'm done with you.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Dec 25, 2011)

GM is right when says that Bryan is an experiment. He is. Is that bad? Nope. That's what Vince does around this time of the year. Hardy was an experiment in 2008, Sheamus was an experiment in 2009, Miz was an experiment in 2010 and Bryan is an experiment in 2011.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 25, 2011)

I know, my point is that "experiences" aren't an excuse, since to even get that you need to have something on you. I can't really say why the Great Khali got a World championship, but yeah...

Moving along, the new "Era" ( i wonder if it will even take more than 2 months ) is lacking a certain person...


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 25, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> GM is right when says that Bryan is an experiment. He is. Is that bad? Nope. That's what Vince does around this time of the year. Hardy was an experiment in 2008, Sheamus was an experiment in 2009, Miz was an experiment in 2010 and Bryan is an experiment in 2011.



Exactly, I'd also note, Bret Hart was an experiment when he first got the title too. Seems to work out pretty well when Vince does these little experiments.


However, I lost most reason to pay attention to this when it was said it would help for DB to be larger and on steroids? Really?
If thats what you like, your not so much a Wrestling fan, then a fan of bad drama and weight lifters.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2011)

The next big thing......reality tv show about bodybuilders. Drama Tanning and Weight Lifting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2011)

OMG shadow, epic set bro.. reps


----------



## Shadow (Dec 25, 2011)

Ladies, Gents and Trolls.  My Christmas Present to you.  I am sure one of you wil make a gif out of this.



What did Batista do when Melina left the WWE?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 26, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> If thats what you like, your not so much a Wrestling fan, then a fan of bad drama and weight lifters.



Not what I'd like it's what would help him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Ladies, Gents and Trolls.  My Christmas Present to you.  I am sure one of you wil make a gif out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Batista do when Melina left the WWE?


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

> The final cryptic video hyping next week’s January 2nd edition of RAW will air tonight. According to a reliable WWE source, tonight’s video is expected to *make it very clear who is returning* next week.



Well that's fucking stupid...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Place your bets everyone. I'll say it's Jericho.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

Boogeyman.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Serious guess - Jericho

Dream Guess - AJ Styles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

*-- There have been some talks about moving CM Punk to the SmackDown brand later in 2012, to help provide star power.*

seriously? then who will feud with heel cena? orton? 



*"Sick of all the questions so this is it...from now on I'm not answering anymore wrestling related questions," wrote Jericho. "I'm done w WWE. Deal with it"*


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 26, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Place your bets everyone. I'll say it's Jericho.



Shane McMahon is my guess.:WOW



> seriously? then who will feud with heel cena? orton?





> F4WOnline.com is reporting that a feud between John Cena and World Champion Daniel Bryan has been discussed internally by WWE management.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

could work


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Shane McMahon is my guess.



Ryback for me, but Shane would be my second guess.
If it is Shane, they did a hell of a job keeping it quiet.
But subconsciously we all think it's Undertaker.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Dec 26, 2011)

My bet is on Jericho. Everything screams Jericho. 

Unfortunately, don't see Shane ever coming back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

i predict its Jericho as well..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 26, 2011)

My guesses:

1) Funaki-Kharma (It's too obvious; we're all thinking it, but don't want to post because of the Asian-black interracial relationship.)

2) Jericho-Stephanie (She was seen during the whole Punk rising angle... But she didn't do shit from what I remember.)

3) Undertaker (HBK, Kane, and HHH are the only guys to have fought him twice at WM. It would make sense having a trilogy with Kane, and I don't think the situation was resolved after Kane buried him alive. I don't see the benefits or reasons for a Kane-Cena feud either.)


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 26, 2011)

It's obviously Tarver.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

drinking a buttload of coffee and gonna get only 3 hours of sleep later before college.. so this RAW better be good


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> Everything screams Jericho.



lolwut


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Dec 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> lolwut



The crossed Chris on the notebook, the 2nd of Januray, the III on the bridge, etc. Everything leads to Jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's Jericho, I'll be happy
If it's Skippy, I will flip the hell out

...If it's undertaker though, I'll be pissed. 
...
...It's probably undertaker.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

AdmiralAokiji said:


> The crossed Chris on the notebook, the 2nd of Januray, the III on the bridge, etc. Everything leads to Jericho.



The name on the notebook is not even legible.
January 2, 2011, they want to do something big to begin the year?
III on the bridge?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2011)

If you really think that says Chris you need your eyes checked. Its obviously a video for Undertaker. If its not Undertaker then I don't know who the fuck it is but its so obvious that its Undertaker with all the creepy, cheesy haunted movie shit that I would probably scratch my head wondering "why" if it did turn out to be Jericho because nothing in the video points to him.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

If it's the Boogeyman how many of you will buy me a coffee?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> If you really think that says Chris you need your eyes checked. Its obviously a video for Undertaker. If its not Undertaker then I don't know who the fuck it is but its so obvious that its Undertaker with all the creepy, cheesy haunted movie shit that I would probably scratch my head wondering "why" if it did turn out to be Jericho because nothing in the video points to him.



I thought Undertaker dropped the creepy little girl stuff in favor of cults, cowboys and Johnny Cash.

Not saying it's not possible, but it feels like such a step backwards to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I thought Undertaker dropped the creepy little girl stuff in favor of cults, cowboys and Johnny Cash.
> 
> Not saying it's not possible, but it feels like such a step backwards to me.



True. Taker these days seems less about the undead demonic creature and is more of an undead dark cowboy.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

> *There is a lot of concern within WWE headquarters that the Network won’t be ready in time for the planned launch date of April 1st, WrestleMania Sunday. The Network will be launching as scheduled no matter what*, but the quality of the programming and how smooth everything runs is still a major topic of discussion behind the scenes.
> 
> *While some staffers fear that the Network could bomb within the first year*, top company officials are still firmly behind the project and see it as Vince McMahon’s biggest venture since the first WrestleMania.
> 
> WWE has offered some current employees the chance to work on the new Network and most have declined. One WWE office staffer told us that people do not want to leave secure jobs to work on the Network, because if the Network does not work out, their previous jobs would likely be filled by then.



More the reason the get it, seriously.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd be fine with the network if they just showed a library of old wrestling shows and on each Friday/Saturday they showed a wrestling dvd set. Then add a pre-show, after-show and then they can show reruns of Raw/SD/NXT, even a "Sportscenter"-like show and I'll be set.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

Shirker said:


> I thought Undertaker dropped the creepy little girl stuff in favor of cults, cowboys and Johnny Cash.
> 
> Not saying it's not possible, but it feels like such a step backwards to me.



last time taker had a promo with creepy little girls, he came back as biker.. truth is, ABA taker was the best taker in terms of mic-work and charisma; i will mark if he came back without the silly undead make-up..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

*WWE.com has posted an article noting Alberto Del Rio's groin injury from last week's RAW was a groin tear and will require surgery. WWE physician Chris Amann said, "We were able to look at an MRI, and it appears as though he has a groin injury that's severe enough to require surgery. Fortunately for Alberto, the surgery is minimally invasive and the recovery time is usually four to six weeks."

Del Rio was pulled from the week's house shows as of this last weekend.
*

ah shit 
no more heels dude 

*Here is WWE.com's list of the top 25 WWE matches of 2011:*

_25. Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes from WrestleMania 27
24. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Tyson Kidd from WWE NXT
23. Edge vs. Kane - Last Man Standing Match from Smackdown
22. CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio from WWE TLC
21. Randy Orton vs. Cody Rhodes - Street Fight from Smackdown.
20. The Miz vs. John Morrison - Falls Count Anywhere WWE Championship match from RAW
19. Smackdown Elimination Chamber match
18. Randy Orton vs. CM Punk from Extreme Rules.
17. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio for the WWE Championship from RAW
16. Dolph Ziggler vs. Randy Orton from RAW
15. Mark Henry vs. Daniel Bryan - Steel Cage Match from Smackdown
14. Randy Orton vs. Wade Barrett from WWE TLC
13. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk from Capitol Punishment
12. John Cena vs. The Miz. John Morrison Steel Cage Match from Extreme Rules
11. Mark Henry vs. Big Show from Vengeance
10. Smackdown Money in the Bank Match
09. Edge vs. Dolph Ziggler from Royal Rumble
08. John Cena and The Rock vs. Awesome Truth from Survivor Series
07. The 40-Man Royal Rumble Match
06. Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio from Extreme Rules
05. Rey Mysterio vs. John Cena for the WWE Championship from RAW
04. RAW Elimination Chamber Match
03. Randy Orton vs. Christian from Over The Limit
02. John Cena vs. CM Punk from Money in the Bank
01. Triple H vs. Undertaker from WrestleMania 27
_


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> *WWE.com has posted an article noting Alberto Del Rio's groin injury from last week's RAW was a groin tear and will require surgery. WWE physician Chris Amann said, "We were able to look at an MRI, and it appears as though he has a groin injury that's severe enough to require surgery. Fortunately for Alberto, the surgery is minimally invasive and the recovery time is usually four to six weeks."
> *



I would not wish ANY type of groin related injury on my worst enemy. I wish the guy well, and a speedy recovery.
------------------
Well, Raw is on in about 10 minutes. While I agree that it's a dumb idea to reveal who's supposed to be coming next year _tonight_, I can't say I'm not interested. I'd also like to see what Kane's got up his sleeve now that he's got Cena's shirt. Maybe his pumped-up kicks are next?


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL Johnny L is insane


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Straight. Fucking. Hilarious. Johnny.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

That wasn't clear at all.
Good good.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

4 CM Punk matches.........ohhh the ratings.....the ratings.......


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah Cody! Fuck that kneepad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

internet was out... what did i miss so far?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

*-- Skip Sheffield defeated Michael McGillicutty in a dark match at tonight's RAW SuperShow in Chicago, Illinois.
*

He is coming


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Apparently the video flashed the name "Jericho" and along with that the chalkboard said "Jericho". It appears when they first leave the classroom. 

Knew it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

mind anyone posting a link to the vid?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

Booker T wins sucka


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice Rhodes/Booker match.  Lol, the crowd still hates Cena.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, _its Taker its Taker_! WWE has been doing some new shit creative wise for awhile, it being Taker would of been retarded, glad you clowns were proven wrong. 

Good win for Booker, he proved he'd win clean, keep this feud going.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

Super Punk incoming?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

Booker T is class. We need Steve Austin so much tonight. I'm tired of all the John Cena / Kane crap tbh.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting move tonight from WWE, Punk will prolly lose to Mark Henry and then depending on ratings tonight he may drop the title next RAW, surprised Miz isn't involved


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, Swagger pretty much is going to lose, though it would be very nice to see Ziggler take a win, it will probably come down to Henry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

isn't henry injured? it was even the reason he dropped the title in the first place..


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

John Cena vs CM Punk MiTB was my number 1 match this year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> mind anyone posting a link to the vid?



I wish I had it but I don't. I'm not surprised it's Jericho though. If it comes back around look for the word "Jericho" on the chalkboard and look for it at the split second they leave the classroom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2011)

one arm tied be-

what is this? 1990?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, we get to see Brodus in action next week. 

Ohh, ouch with Show's zinger on Otunga.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

BEST BIG SHOW LINE EVER........SMUG LAWYER WITH NO TESTICLES!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol this Otunga.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

Khris said:


> *-- Skip Sheffield defeated Michael McGillicutty in a dark match at tonight's RAW SuperShow in Chicago, Illinois.
> *
> 
> He is coming



Called it


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

Now Ryder gets the girls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting match up with Ryder/Eve vs Kidd/Natie.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 26, 2011)

These pizza commercials kill me.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, Ref botched the count, shades of Earl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting match.  Glad that Ryder/Eve won, but somewhat annoyed that Kidd and Natie are still jobbing.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

God damn that bitch screech is worst than Vickie.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

Cena trying to butter up Chicago......


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

wow, get off the tanning bed Miz


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Cena really turned Chicago on his side during the promo but during the match it doesn't appear to be. Cena's reaction to the chants with the head-turning is pretty hilarious though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

Somethings going to happen tonight, look at the Ring posts they've got some special wrap on them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, Miz is really awesome right now.
And R-Truth returns.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

R Truth as a face may work, just keep him insane


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, well so much for Miz ending the year on a high note.  Even got the dreaded water bottle attack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, what did I just watch.  Well, at least there is some storyline going between Henry, Show, and Bryan.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 26, 2011)

Ricardo still announcing... with a broken freakin neck!


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL wtf is happening?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Alberto is pretty funny when he needs to be. Alberto's also taking his viciousness, aggressiveness tones to a new level which is exactly what Vince wants him to do. Should be interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, since Henry got involved with Show's match, what are the chances if the guantlet ends with Henry, Show ends up getting involved with that match.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

So Cena and Kane gonna close the show, welp, was only a matter of time.


Ricardo....


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2011)

Gdmn Chi town with that pop for Punk. I love you guys so much


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Alberto is pretty funny when he needs to be. Alberto's also taking his viciousness, aggressiveness tones to a new level which is exactly what Vince wants him to do. Should be interesting.



I'm really he comes back and just goes lethal on people's asses. He is such a great heel and the sky is the limit


----------



## Grandia (Dec 26, 2011)

Cm Punk ratings machine to save the show


----------



## Grandia (Dec 26, 2011)

Swagger's gonna get fired soon isnt he


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

mow said:


> I'm really he comes back and just goes lethal on people's asses. He is such a great heel and the sky is the limit


That's what I hope too. He is a great heel and he can be the main heel once he turns it up a notch. He's got it all in his hands. He just has to use it to his advantage.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is about to blow up in popularity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, they are going with Ziggler winning.  Lol at his victory lap.  The title looks good on him though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

What the hell?
I left the room and Dolph became champion?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> What the hell?
> I left the room and Dolph became champion?



No, him pinning Punk got him a title shot next week.  He is just running around with the belt in excitement.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 26, 2011)

I thought this was the jericho episode, but it's next week


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2011)

And we wanted Y2J for Punk to have a good heel. Everyone in Chicago wants Ziggler's head. This is _perfect _ :3

EDIT: I wish that Barret wins versus Orton, CLEAN. get to it, santa


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler is the #1 contender for the title? I've heard of shocking things but I'm not surprised. In Memphis next week I expect Punk to beat Ziggler and as soon as he wins out comes the mystery wrestler aka Chris Jericho.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Ziggler will lose to Punk in a valiant effort and then Y2J will return to ignite a real feud.

KANE SPEAKING! :33


----------



## Ceria (Dec 26, 2011)

Yabba douche had to interupt him, how dare that piece of trash. KANE LAUNCHED A FIREBALL!!!!


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to punch the WWE writer who said "let's have a bright red flame on Kane's leg, cause you know, to symbolize fire. Cause you know, he's Big and red and comes out in red lights and starts out flames. You know. Fire in his leg. cause the other things are very subtle"


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

SHIT KNEW IT, SOMETHING IS HAPPENING.

JOHN CENA IS GOING TO BE CHOKESLAM TO HELL.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 26, 2011)

Come to the darkside cena, embrace the hate.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

Is Kane going to turn Cena heel?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 26, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Is Kane going to turn Cena heel?



yeah like something that awesome could ever happen.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

That kid is terrified. I love the fact they're using Kane as a medium to push Cena to become a heel. Very smart for both their characters......are they really cheering for Cena and not booing him?....the fuck? Oh never mind, there's the Cena sucks chants.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

CENA AND KANE ULTIMATE TAG TEAM LETS GO!

btw Kane must be like a good 7 or 8 years younger then Taker since Taker can't be in real feuds anymore.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Is Kane going to turn Cena heel?



Nudge him more and more towards  the inevitable turn in WM. Me likey.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 26, 2011)

Do it Kane! Turn Cena to the dark side!


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

OH FUCK THIS PROMO IS GENIUS.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh wait, this is just a glorified way of promoting the WWEs new shirts, Cena looks sad as hell though


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

Kane making Cena turn would be Godly.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2011)

please dont open your mouth cena and leave the arena. PLEASE DONT OPEN YOUR MOUTH

EDIT: PROMO = SUC-FUCKING-CESS!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually felt bad for Cena there......damn...Kane makes you feel it.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 26, 2011)

Next week on Raw, Cena starts the New Year as a heel


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

WWE pulling the ultimate troll move.  Punk losing in his hometown and have Cena end the show LMAO.  Cena still has that much pull in the E.


----------



## Darc (Dec 26, 2011)

Kane is one depressing fuck, I feel for Cena on that one.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 26, 2011)

Called it now: John Cena Rises
But yeah, Kane ate him alive lol...


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 26, 2011)

That promo was good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, now that is how you work the crowd.  Heel Kane trying to turn Cena to the darkside of wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2011)

Jeebus, that ending was gripping. Cena standing bewildered at Kane's words as the fans chant at him like an angel and devil on his shoulders.

We can all pretty much tell what's gonna happen at the end of it all, but just for a moment, Cena was contemplating the dark side. This is their best implementation of this concept. Good on you WWE.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

I have to admit Kane pulled out all the fucking stops this year.  I mean his whole thing with the Mask and Mysterio.  His feud with Taker.  He stepped it up in a MAJOR way when it comes to the mic.  The mood lighting really help.

What a good way for Kane to end the year talking on the mic and hinting for Heel Cena


----------



## Ae (Dec 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUhnF5-VYGI[/YOUTUBE]

"Jericho" on the board my ass...
What the hell was you talking about ._.;


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2011)

It also helps that the WWE got the crowd they wanted in Chicago.  Had they gone anywhere that was more Pro-Cena that segment at the end would have looked strange.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2011)

Man that The End Begins told me nothing.   I have a big feeling its the Undertaker.  I mean last year's Undertaker Promo was the same thing.  And they only do creepy promos like that for him anyway.

Alternative would be Brodus Clay.   I honestl dont feel like that's a Jericho type of video anyways.  Jericho's comeback videos usually involve numbers and countdowns.   

Like I loved when Undertaker returned last year around the same time for Wrestlemania.  Just promos every week and no matches.

edit: then again I just noticed that the last UT Comeback Video had numbers involved lol 2 21 11  LOL


----------



## Legend (Dec 26, 2011)

im gonna enjoy this "fued"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2011)

Kane is the Palaptine of WWE

I am beyond ok with this


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgyJsaXuOxg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Jericho" on the board my ass...
> What the hell was you talking about ._.;



I was just going by what others were saying on other forums. The rumors weren't true as to being sure who's being talked about by this video either so we have to wait until Memphis next week. 

From what I'm reading it could be him given these recent Jericho rumors these past few weeks but along with that people are bringing in other possible theories relating to the videos. Someone said this. 

"So far the only things that can hint to Jericho is the "He Is Coming" and the "reclaim what is his" comment with the shot of the globe later which means "taking back the best in the world" thing he was doing before against Punk. Then the "Do you understand" thing which can be connected to a Jericho catchphrase. Beyond that on the clock the upside down is the "he is coming" phase with the reverse J and then the time on the clock which the hands form a Y shape. Either way it could all be a coincidence."

We'll have to wait to see.


----------



## Grandia (Dec 27, 2011)

reactions if dolph wins the wwe title next week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2011)

Grandia said:


> reactions if dolph wins the wwe title next week?



I'd mark out like hell if that happen.  But in all technicality, Dolph is probably not going to win it but fued with Punk long enough for Alberto to heal up and show off his aggressive side.  As of currently, Ziggler and probably Swagger are the only ones open to feud with Punk.  Miz is going to have his problems with Truth and Kane is busy turning Cena towards the darkside.  I don't know of any Raw heels that can feud with Punk unless the mystery promos that have the upcoming wrestler feud with Punk soon after his introduction.  Then there is probably Clay but I doubt it.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 27, 2011)

Wasn't the end thing something Brodus Clay used on his vignettes, lol and what he reclaims is his gimmick that he suggested and bookers  give it to Mark Henry.

Okay this RAW.. I'm tired of Ryder, WWE Ryder fucking sucks hell his segments and promos make Eric Young look like a fucking god, they need to let Ryder have more control of his character, in his web show hes actually entertaining.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2011)

PlacidSanity said:


> As of currently, Ziggler and *probably Swagger are the only ones open to feud with Punk*



Swagger has zero momentum to pull a decent heel turn, even midcard. Srsly, who has he been feuding against / what has he done lately to warrant anything? The guy needs someone or some angle to work with so he can rise up again. Maybe vicki ditching him for her more successful client? Him feuding with Ziggler (if he isn't pushed as heel vs Punk)? Feud with Zack for the US title (for that matter, who does Zack have to feud with since clearly Ziggler is moving on to bigger things)?*

We need Clay, and others. Thinking about this in my head , the Raw roster is very very thin when it comes to mid level wrestlers.


* was ryder involved in anything? I missed the beginning of the show


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 27, 2011)

Forgot about this


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

Goldberg returned to wrestle in Africa and the proceeds were donated to "charity"  so no he wouldn't be making a comeback.

Shadow's theory of the The End Begins  and why its the Undertaker.


Next Monday The Undertaker comes back and cuts a loooooong promo.  He deserves it.......he has the one record in sports that is Unbreakable.  Maybe because Pro Wrestling is fixed and you can't just have another guy win 20 straight Wrestlemania's there are too many factors now......injuries etc.

The END Begins he starts talking about his career.  How it started....highlights and everything else.  He talks about Last Year's Wrestlemania and how he barely made it blah blah blah.  Point being is he will announce his plans to wrestle THIS year's Mania to seal the deal of 20-0.  Its there and ofcourse the egomaniacal doofus son in law will fight him.  Point of the Video......Point of the Promo....Point of the Undertaker coming out is this is it for him.  

Last year he came back on February.......this year he comes back January and will make 2012 the last year of the Deadman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2011)

mow said:


> Swagger has zero momentum to pull a decent heel turn, even midcard. Srsly, who has he been feuding against / what has he done lately to warrant anything? The guy needs someone or some angle to work with so he can rise up again. Maybe vicki ditching him for her more successful client? Him feuding with Ziggler (if he isn't pushed as heel vs Punk)? Feud with Zack for the US title (for that matter, who does Zack have to feud with since clearly Ziggler is moving on to bigger things)?*
> 
> We need Clay, and others. Thinking about this in my head , the Raw roster is very very thin when it comes to mid level wrestlers.
> 
> ...



Sadly, I have to agree with you on Swagger.  

As for the Ryder question, he was shown in a segment thanking Cena for the help and then wishing him good luck on his confrontation with Kane.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUhnF5-VYGI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Jericho" on the board my ass...
> What the hell was you talking about ._.;



   doesn't even have anything to do with Jericho. That's the best part! Yet everyone will continue denying it saying its him when nothing in that video was Jericho-ish at all! When he came back in 2007 you had certain hits of him here and there by showing the day he had that "stripped from the records" title reign and labeling his accomplishments and even giving hints to his damn nickname.

This time? Creepy girl, creepy atmosphere and scary music. Unless Jericho became a twilight fruit, Its Undertaker all day, erryday! Too predictable? Too obvious? Welcome to pro wrestling, dawg. Nothing Jericho would say after coming out to this shit would make sense that it was him. Everyone's just having Jericho withdrawal. Goddamn Jericholics. 

Someone said scary girls and shit doesn't work with Undertaker anymore? The fuck? Like WWE cares or keeps up with that shit! They can have him coming out to creepy cowboy music one year and then back to his old style stuff the next. As stupid as pro wrestling can be there is no logical way or reason why anyone would allow these videos to represent Jericho. A guy who has never been creepy,demonic or undead.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2011)

^ it would make sense to close his final run as his initial incarnation, so yeah, Points there.


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> doesn't even have anything to do with Jericho. That's the best part! Yet everyone will continue denying it saying its him when nothing in that video was Jericho-ish at all! When he came back in 2007 you had certain hits of him here and there by showing the day he had that "stripped from the records" title reign and labeling his accomplishments and even giving hints to his damn nickname.
> 
> This time? Creepy girl, creepy atmosphere and scary music. Unless Jericho became a twilight fruit, Its Undertaker all day, erryday! Too predictable? Too obvious? Welcome to pro wrestling, dawg. Nothing Jericho would say after coming out to this shit would make sense that it was him. Everyone's just having Jericho withdrawal. Goddamn Jericholics.
> 
> Someone said scary girls and shit doesn't work with Undertaker anymore? The fuck? Like WWE cares or keeps up with that shit! They can have him coming out to creepy cowboy music one year and then back to his old style stuff the next. As stupid as pro wrestling can be there is no logical way or reason why anyone would allow these videos to represent Jericho. A guy who has never been creepy,demonic or undead.



Or from the future


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2011)

That video is for Jericho?

I thought it was for Matt Striker .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2011)

Skip Sheffield vids all day long.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2011)

Kane looks like someone stretched a red fruit loop across his face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2011)

It's suppose to look like an autopsy scar.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

Imagine Undertaker comes out and brings back American Badass to end his career. LOL


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2011)

ABA was crazy. Its sad how fast it got stale.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope not, ABA was good at that moment retiring like that would be a failure.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Someone said scary girls and shit doesn't work with Undertaker anymore? The fuck? Like WWE cares or keeps up with that shit! They can have him coming out to creepy cowboy music one year and then back to his old style stuff the next. As stupid as pro wrestling can be there is no logical way or reason why anyone would allow these videos to represent Jericho. A guy who has never been creepy,demonic or undead.



Yo.

That was me, and I never said it wouldn't work for him, just that it'd feel like a step backwards. Undertaker's theme for a while now has been subjects like cults, dark arts, gothic style, vaguely southern flair and now just cowboy. He hasn't done the creepy little girl thing in a while, and to do it now feels... I dunno, anti-climactic, not to mention subdued (since these videos were not so much dark and creepy as they were prophetic.). It just doesn't feel Undertaker-y enough.

But most likely it is, because WWE hasn't made a truly disappointing decision for months now, and they're about due. I'm sure _someone's_ getting the shakes right now given the current champion lineup alone.

Still holding out a vague hope for Skip, though Jericho would be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 27, 2011)

> A security guard denied entry to CM Punk as he arrived for tonight's Raw brand house show at Madison Square Garden when the guard didn't believe that Punk was an actual wrestler. From what I was told, another guard stepped in to tell the first guy what a dope he was and Punk was let in.
> 
> About the adventure Punk tweeted:
> 
> ...





> As we reported earlier, CM Punk was denied entry into MSG because of a misunderstanding between him and the security guard not thinking he was an actual wrestler. We have now learned that the security guard had earlier ordered some coffee from the nearest Starbucks, and had mistakenly thought that CM Punk was the Barista who was bringing him his ordered coffee. Punk tweeted about this incident:
> 
> "I am not a Starbucks Barista"


----------



## Godot (Dec 27, 2011)

"Heeyyyyy guuyyyyysssssss. I'm Kaaaaaaaaannnneeeee. Annnddd Iiiiii like to eeelongaaaaaaatteee my sssseeentenceeeeeeeeesssssssss."

/nnnooootttt ggggaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd mistake Punk for a random fan too if he didn't have an event ID.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2011)

afgpride said:


> That's the most hilarious thing I've read all day



Though, Punk doesn't look that much like a Starbucks employee to me. Too many tatoos. He strikes me as more of a Waffle House guy 



Godot said:


> "Heeyyyyy guuyyyyysssssss. I'm Kaaaaaaaaannnneeeee. Annnddd Iiiiii like to eeelongaaaaaaatteee my sssseeentenceeeeeeeeesssssssss."
> 
> /nnnooootttt ggggaaaaayyyyyyy



Elongated speech, wearing a mask, accuses the audience of living a lie...

Kane's been hanging out with Cody Rhodes too long.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 27, 2011)

Watching NXT right now reminds me that I REALLY want NXT to go back to what it was on the previous season. Just a massive clusterfuck of ridiculousness. 

If I had my way, I'd send Titus O'Neil, Derrick Bateman & Darren Young up to the main roster, the guys that are already on the main roster like Curt Hawkins, Johnny Curtis, Tyson Kidd, Percy Watson, Yoshi Tatsu etc. all head back to working Raw, SmackDown & Superstars and we get a completely fresh new batch of Rookies, preferably with Pros that the WWE Universe actually care about. Season 4 had Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Alberto Del Rio/Ricardo, Chris Masters, Ted Dibiase & R-Truth. That's a pretty damn stacked group of Pros for an Internet show. Booker T, Drew McIntyre & Evan Bourne are three guys that I could really get behind. I don't see why they couldn't just go back to that formula of having good matches, but also having ridiculous segments. The intentional train wreck of the last two seasons were much better than the current season of NXT, which is just a bad TV show.

Oh, and they desperately need to go back to having two-three month seasons. I don't think I can go through another year long "season."


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2011)

I gave up on NXT after they fucked up Low Ki.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

I do believed Low Ki fucked himself and ran away instead of trying to rough it out.  I mean did he seriously think that just because he won NXT he would be immediately relevant?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2011)

Psht, I'm an idiot then, cuz that's what I thought, and hell, it worked for a least 3 of the others.

Thing is though, he *was* kinda half way relevant, but he was booked to job to everyone and their mom. AJ's going through the same thing, though her resolve is a lot more substantial than Kaval's, admittedly.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

Low Ki must like being poor cause he was an idiot for ever leaving to be honest.   Last I saw him he was competing for a TNA contract with Jack, Ares and Xema.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 27, 2011)

> "BREAKING: @RandyOrton injured at #Smackdown in Indianapolis tonight. More details to follow on WWE.com as they become available."


Hopefully it's a work just to get him off tv for a bit but judging what I've read someone said Orton's foot landed weirdly and he was holding his arm as it went off air so not sure. Either way they'll use this to push Barrett.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 27, 2011)

Randy Orton is out which means that I will no longer have to suffer with this pathetic feud.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

What are they doing with this whole David vs Goliath thing.  They should just have Wade vs Bryan and have Show feud with Henry.   Have Show turn heel and go up against Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> > "BREAKING: @RandyOrton injured at #Smackdown in Indianapolis tonight. More details to follow on WWE.com as they become available."
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's a work just to get him off tv for a bit but judging what I've read someone said Orton's foot landed weirdly and he was holding his arm as it went off air so not sure. Either way they'll use this to push Barrett.



Lol, does that mean someone is going to get fired?


As for those weird video vintages, I am going to wait til next Monday to see who they are bringing back.  It could be the Undertaker but then the writers might bring back an odd character such a Kwang.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

why does the IWC not want it to be the Undertaker. It's obviously him and the IWC just refuses to accept it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2011)

Because they're having Jericho withdrawals.



Shadow said:


> I do believed Low Ki fucked himself and ran away instead of trying to rough it out.  I mean did he seriously think that just because he won NXT he would be immediately relevant?



I did not know this. Was he being a cocky dick or something?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

creative had nothing for him


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> why does the IWC not want it to be the Undertaker. It's obviously him and the IWC just refuses to accept it.



Well, I don't know why people are outright _denying_ that it's Undertaker, but I can tell you why I don't want it to be. Because seeing him in the ring depresses me. It does for the same reason seeing Flair in the ring depressed me and why seeing people like Bret or Hogan in the ring depresses me.

Thing is, I just don't want to see the old broken man possibly injure himself. I mean, seeing him back and cutting a promo or two will be cool for a bit, especially with Undertaker's dark gimmick, but when he start wrestling, I stop focusing on how entertaining the match is and start focusing on "dear lord please tell me he's not about to do that." That's _my_ issue.

S.A.F.'s probably right on the general spectrum, though. Perhaps it is Jericho-withdrawal. In case you haven't noticed, a lot of fans miss the guy.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 28, 2011)

The Undertaker makes no sense to me at all timing-wise. What would he do for the next three months? Who would he work with? I just don't see him returning until they're ready to set up a WrestleMania match for him, and a three-month build for that would be horrible because he's too broken down to work in the ring much anymore. I can't put up with three months of overdramatic doom and gloom promos.

It just seems like with there being a title match between Ziggler and Punk next week that the mystery person will  return right after that and assert himself as the new challenger. Whether it's Jericho or someone else, I don't know, I'm just not seeing Taker.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm saying it's Jericho because of these rumors going around for weeks about it being Jericho. I like Jericho but I'm not some huge Jericho fan, it's just what things are alluding too reading what's been said behind the scenes. Nothing against Taker but once the rumors started I was suspicious even moreso they outright say "It's Jericho" in these things repeatedly, they say the WWE officials are pushing towards Jericho vs Punk at WM and it's not just one rumor, they keep appearing and they keep being said by "WWE officials". Not once did they say it was Taker in those rumors although I hear he's returning soon as well. I'm just going by what these things have said. Had they not said that I would have assumed it was Taker but after week after week hearing it's Jericho it's just what makes sense to me now. Rumors are rumors but you after hearing one repeatedly way before the vignettes even start and then once they start say it's Jericho it makes you think. It makes sense to me. If it's not him I'll bite my tongue and say I was wrong. 

Besides, Jericho and Punk had some Twitter thing a few months ago so it would only be fitting.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

It's our fault Low Ki failed. We vote and made him win, he was put on T.V when they had nothing for him. 90% of the people who lost still has a contract.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 28, 2011)

Kaval would have been a solid mid-card guy for a while if he stuck around, which is a decent spot to be in. In his ignorance, he thought he should be at the top of the card, when in reality he didn't have any right being there in the first place. Not to mention the shitty match he had with DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER on PPV.

Low-Ki is the main reason that Low-Ki failed. A) He's a massive baby, and B) He thinks he's far better than he really is.


----------



## urca (Dec 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> Well, I don't know why people are outright _denying_ that it's Undertaker, but I can tell you why I don't want it to be. Because seeing him in the ring depresses me. It does for the same reason seeing Flair in the ring depressed me and why seeing people like Bret or Hogan in the ring depresses me.
> 
> Thing is, I just don't want to see the old broken man possibly injure himself. I mean, seeing him back and cutting a promo or two will be cool for a bit, especially with Undertaker's dark gimmick, but when he start wrestling, I stop focusing on how entertaining the match is and start focusing on "dear lord please tell me he's not about to do that." That's _my_ issue.
> 
> S.A.F.'s probably right on the general spectrum, though. Perhaps it is Jericho-withdrawal. In case you haven't noticed, a lot of fans miss the guy.



I can't see how you can compare Undertaker to washed-out old men like Flair and Hogan.
Every time Undertaker stepped in the ring at wrestlemania,he gives us AT LEAST a good match,his match with Triple H last year was pretty passable,in fact,it was very good despite being no holds barred.
The only thing i wonder about is :How will it be when The Undertaker retires,i think the wrestling in general will lose the biggest legend in it,with all due respect to Flair and Hogan (They did more than what The Undertaker did,but he still has the only wrestling streak that is recorded in sports streaks records as far as i know).


----------



## Inugami (Dec 28, 2011)

This is why Vince shouldn't spent so much resources on two wrestlers, now without Orton for three months and Cena on a I ''may'' turn heel plot, all the spotlight goes to Punk that is a rating killer since WWE   made him look like Cena 2.0 something that just isn't working.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Not to mention the shitty match he had with DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER on PPV.


Stiff does not equate to Shitty.  I liked that match.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Stiff does not equate to Shitty.  I liked that match.



Well actually, he gave Dolph a concussion... also the crowd didn't react to anything he did, and the crowd was pretty hot that night. I'd pretty much consider that a major league bomb.


Now here's a video of a popular Independent Wrestler that isn't completely overrated. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQHMgMg5LLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton legit injured, roster is getting shaky.


----------



## Godot (Dec 28, 2011)

Darc said:


> Orton legit injured, roster is getting shaky.



inb4 Orton gets Barrett fired...


----------



## Darc (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think that will happen, I mean sure he got Mr. Kennedy released for the most part but I think they are on good terms backstage and Orton has matured imo


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

Fired Nah.........mysteriously suspended for a failed drug test.........MAYBE


----------



## Inugami (Dec 28, 2011)

Firing Barret wouldn't be wise to do, they lack a good heel for the ME Henry run is almost done so is time for Barret to take over.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

Kennedy said the same thing before he got fired


----------



## Inugami (Dec 28, 2011)

There was more star power when he was fired, current WWE lacks.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE currently lacks star power because it continued to bury its midcard while HHH HBK Cena and Orton dominated screen time and not invested any time in its young stars.   Now they are trying to blame low ratings on Punk.   How many times did we see Orton vs Cena for like an ENTIRE YEAR on EVERY PPV where the results were a DQ after DQ after DQ.  The only person trying to put over anyone at the time was Jericho who was constantly putting over Bourne, Bryan, and every other Superstar on Smackdown.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 28, 2011)

Barrett wouldn't get fired but he may get kofi-fied.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 28, 2011)

Its the perfect time for Dolph Ziggler to move up in the ranks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are we arguing about Kaval again?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2011)

> A security guard denied entry to CM Punk as he arrived for tonight's Raw brand house show at Madison Square Garden when the guard didn't believe that Punk was an actual wrestler. From what I was told, another guard stepped in to tell the first guy what a dope he was and Punk was let in.



Waffle House cooks thinking they're wrestlers.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2011)

why spam wrestling thread .



Shadow said:


> WWE currently lacks star power because it continued to bury its midcard while HHH HBK Cena and Orton dominated screen time and not invested any time in its young stars.   Now they are trying to blame low ratings on Punk.   How many times did we see Orton vs Cena for like an ENTIRE YEAR on EVERY PPV where the results were a DQ after DQ after DQ.  The only person trying to put over anyone at the time was Jericho who was constantly putting over Bourne, Bryan, and every other Superstar on Smackdown.



I've thought lately maybe they need wrestlers in general and people with developed characters before they get on screen. Not sure if the idea of "building" someone on television works, at least not in the way that they're doing. I still don't get the feel that Alberto is over as a heel people think twice about or ever will be.

EDIT:
@GoG: It's Saf's fault . See the last page.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 28, 2011)

Shadow said:


> WWE currently lacks star power because it continued to bury its midcard while HHH HBK Cena and Orton dominated screen time and not invested any time in its young stars.   Now they are trying to blame low ratings on Punk.   How many times did we see Orton vs Cena for like an ENTIRE YEAR on EVERY PPV where the results were a DQ after DQ after DQ.  The only person trying to put over anyone at the time was Jericho who was constantly putting over Bourne, Bryan, and every other Superstar on Smackdown.



Yep that's what I said now with Orton out...fire Barret who is like the best young heel imo would be just awful... I don't give a damn about Orton but Vince for some reason always saw him like some kind of guy on Cena's league  , they should take advantage of this accident and put Barret over as the man that injured Orton not fire him


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

And Wade Barrah's career has endedshame


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

> WWE is currently discussing bringing back the Money in the Bank match at WrestleMania 28. If the match does return to WrestleMania, it’s a good sign the Money in the Bank themed pay-per-view could be rebranded in 2012.


Thank You

*WWE New Stage*

I don't know, looks pretty bad :S


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> And Wade Barrah's career has endedshame



"STUPID!! STUPID!!"


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Thank You
> 
> *WWE New Stage*
> 
> I don't know, looks pretty bad :S


Have you seen the one before?


Shirker said:


> "STUPID!! STUPID!!"


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Thank You
> 
> *WWE New Stage*
> 
> I don't know, looks pretty bad :S



Only for house shows.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 28, 2011)

Shirker said:


> "STUPID!! STUPID!!"



Kofi-fied


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Only for house shows.



Well they must be testing it for T.V eventually.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Well they must be testing it for T.V eventually.



True, it's time for another new stage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

i know am a bit late.. but that last promo at raw was great.. cena should show more human emotions


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone legitimately feel bad for Cena during the Kane promo? I honestly felt bad for the guy.


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> i know am a bit late.. but that last promo at raw was great.. cena should show more human emotions








*fapfapfap*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah.. a little.. but when i started picturing cena snapping and going heel on anything that moves, i got goosebumps..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2011)

Same here.  It's going to be interesting to see how the kids react to when or if Cena turns heel.


----------



## urca (Dec 28, 2011)

Am i the only one here who respects Cena?
Cena's a class act,that have been said by a lot of people,the guy does a lot of charity and seems like a nice guy irl,if i want him to turn heel,i'd only want him for his sake,not for the fan's because he deserves a shift that helps his character.
Lets see where this goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

i want heel cena, cuz heel cena has the potential to be something amazing


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

Heel Cena = Heel Hogan or WM 17 Austin?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

he beyond both of them


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 28, 2011)

> WWE officials held a meeting last week after the RAW ratings came in where Michael Cole's commentary was discussed according to F4Wonline.com
> 
> TV ratings patterns show fans have little interest in seeing anyone on TV besides the top Superstars. Consideration was given to maybe that's because of Cole burying the talents for the past year.



Hope this means Coles faggotry ends.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2011)

It took them a year of everyone saying Cole sucks and is ruining the product for WWE to realize that Cole sucks and is ruining the product.


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2011)

urca said:


> Am i the only one here who respects Cena?
> Cena's a class act,that have been said by a lot of people,the guy does a lot of charity and seems like a nice guy irl,if i want him to turn heel,i'd only want him for his sake,not for the fan's because he deserves a shift that helps his character.
> Lets see where this goes.



No one hates him as a person, at least not me. He's one of the toughest workers in the business. But there comes a time where his character has just reach a point that puts me to sleep. For his sake and ours, he _needs_ to turn heel



Scarlet Plague said:


> Hope this means Coles faggotry ends.


 oh if only


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

ever since the nexus angle, cena has been everything but stale


----------



## mow (Dec 28, 2011)

His toast is stale and unbuttered. He's just boring, incredibly cliche and brings nothing dynamic into any his matches or his feuds. I will say his matches with Punk where excellent tho and I just wish creative didn't change that for punk-hhh-nash bullshit, or bringing punk back so soon. I keep talking how I wanted Punk to continue to be "unemployed" , constantly taunting Cena for being a champ who didnt beat the real champ.

But I digress. Just like Orton, I'm tired of having Cena always @ the title. It hasn't been the case for quite sometime due to the WM direction which I am eternally grateful for (tho I fear that he will make true to his words of meeting the rock as champ, which makes utterly no sense), but there is so much more talent that needs a fair shot and meaningful runs than he does.

Plus heel cena would be a _beauty _ to behold. My god, the possibilities are endless


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

Before that


----------



## Inugami (Dec 28, 2011)

Cole commentary is okay, problem is that the wrestlers he bury rarely get a chance to put him in his place, just let them punish Cole like Bryan did on NXT and all would be perfect.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't really have an issue with Michael Cole. Sometimes he's overbearing, other times he's absolutely hilarious. The only thing I could really say about Cole that I truly dislike is his knack for burying the babyface in the ring. If he just stuck to defending the Heels at every turn then everything would be fine and dandy on his part.

My main issue is that he should be on Colour, but to avoid that problem you need a good Play-by-Play guy. Jerry Lawler adds absolutely nothing to the broadcast, IMO. He's good at keeping things on track, but he doesn't have anything to say himself. I know some people have this "WWE can't rely on JR forever" attitude, but I just can't see how we could possibly have this mindset when Lawler, who is 10 years JR's senior is still calling RAW & PPV's. As I mentioned, Lawler is 10 years older than Jim Ross and really adds nothing to a broadcast. Is there really any kind of excuse we could possibly use for Lawler in this case? Ross, whether he's overrated or not, whether he's good as once was or not, I'd say is still pretty clearly the best Commentator around. As long as JR wants to continue doing Commentary (and I get the impression he does), then what is the harm in, you know, kicking the older, shittier commentator to the curb (Lawler) and bringing back the guy that's actually reliable in keeping the matches on track & reigning in other shitty guys around him.

Hell in a Cell was easily the most refreshing PPV commentary wise this year. If Michael Cole, Jim Ross & Booker T called every PPV together... Man, I couldn't even put it into words how great it'd be to have three guys that were all at least semi-competent calling WWE shows again. For some reason that's just a pipe dream, but it really shouldn't be.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 28, 2011)

With Orton out for six months, its time for Daniel Bryan and Sheamus to be top faces on Smackdown.


----------



## urca (Dec 28, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I don't really have an issue with Michael Cole. Sometimes he's overbearing, other times he's absolutely hilarious. The only thing I could really say about Cole that I truly dislike is his knack for burying the babyface in the ring. If he just stuck to defending the Heels at every turn then everything would be fine and dandy on his part.
> 
> My main issue is that he should be on Colour, but to avoid that problem you need a good Play-by-Play guy. Jerry Lawler adds absolutely nothing to the broadcast, IMO. He's good at keeping things on track, but he doesn't have anything to say himself. I know some people have this "WWE can't rely on JR forever" attitude, but I just can't see how we could possibly have this mindset when Lawler, who is 10 years JR's senior is still calling RAW & PPV's. As I mentioned, Lawler is 10 years older than Jim Ross and really adds nothing to a broadcast. Is there really any kind of excuse we could possibly use for Lawler in this case? Ross, whether he's overrated or not, whether he's good as once was or not, I'd say is still pretty clearly the best Commentator around. As long as JR wants to continue doing Commentary (and I get the impression he does), then what is the harm in, you know, kicking the older, shittier commentator to the curb (Lawler) and bringing back the guy that's actually reliable in keeping the matches on track & reigning in other shitty guys around him.
> 
> Hell in a Cell was easily the most refreshing PPV commentary wise this year. If Michael Cole, Jim Ross & Booker T called every PPV together... Man, I couldn't even put it into words how great it'd be to have three guys that were all at least semi-competent calling WWE shows again. For some reason that's just a pipe dream, but it really shouldn't be.



I think the WWE already has some good commentators,here's my dream combination:
Matt Striker,Josh Matthews for RAW and Striker is the heel.
Scott Stanford has improved as far as i've seen him.
Matt Striker,Josh Matthews and Booker T for PPV's would be crazy,we'd get some good commentating.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is my dream commentary combo:  Vince McMahon, Paul Hehman, Jim Ross with Joey styles doing backstage interviews. OH MY GAWD I just came in my pants


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT: lol im late.


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

Speaking of Commentators, its soo weird watching Todd Grisham on Sportscenter after being in WWE for so long, it took awhile to get used to Coach but im used to that


----------



## Ceria (Dec 28, 2011)

i think it would be better to start off 2012 with two out of three new commentators, booker t's the only one worth keeping, for shucky ducky reasons. Edge should be the new center commentator, another funny but also insightful guy and then rotate legends every month for the third person not including JR and King, they gotta go.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't hate cena either as a person. he's gotten stale as a character, he's always using the same moves, his whole persona right now featuring respect and tolerance is a good springboard for a heel turn, like a big fuck you to the crowd when it happens, just like when hogan turned, he was the ultimate face and then became the ultimate heel. 

i just think they need to hurry up and make it happen,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

orton's injury could be a blessing in disguise..

could bring in a interesting dynamic 

*step 1*: turn cena heel
*step 2*: have cena squash everyone and their mama except for the newly promoted maineventers(punk,DB, and soon to be ziggler)
*step 3*: hype orton's comeback to the max 
*step 4*: bring orton back as the one to end cena's bullshit
*step 5*: have them wrestle at summerslam
*step 6*: epic feud


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> *step 1*: turn cena heel
> *step 2*: have cena squash everyone and their mama except for the newly promoted maineventers(punk,DB, and soon to be ziggler)
> *step 3*: hype orton's comeback to the max
> *step 4*: bring orton back as the one to end cena's bullshit
> ...



That sounds awful, I much rather have Barrett push to the top and Orton return to do whatever with Barrett.



> The December 26, 2011 episode of the Raw SuperShow garnered a 2.93 cable rating, up from 2.92 the week before.* It is the fourth consecutive week in which Raw has drawn below a 3.00 cable rating.*


That's right guys give them time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> That sounds awful, I much rather have Barrett push to the top and Orton return to do whatever with Barrett.
> 
> 
> That's right guys give them time



yes cuz barret has been drawing people as of late.. not to bash the midcards, but punk has been the only relevant guy this year other than the.. and heel cena will need top babyfaces bro


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> yes cuz barret has been drawing people as of late.. not to bash the midcards, but punk has been the only relevant guy this year other than the.. and heel cena will need top babyfaces bro



Yeah but not in the scenario you put out


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2011)

Is RAW up against stiff competition or something? Why so low?

damn... I thought ending strict brand separating was the key to higher ratings lol...even on a bad day : /.


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

football > wrasslin


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2011)

urca said:


> Am i the only one here who respects Cena?
> Cena's a class act,that have been said by a lot of people,the guy does a lot of charity and seems like a nice guy irl,if i want him to turn heel,i'd only want him for his sake,not for the fan's because he deserves a shift that helps his character.
> Lets see where this goes.



No you're not. There are at least 3 or 4 of us here not caught up in the Cena-sucks-absolutely-forever hype.

Admittedly though, I too would love for him to go heel. Squash some guys, insult a woman or two and just act like an a-hole just to get the fans to shut the hell up about him for once. Lord knows despite the "this is what I love about the WWE" stuff, there's a thing or two he wants to get off his chest regarding the fan base. He's had some snide  remarks here and there, but he has to tip-toe around it by aiming it at The Rock or Miz. I'd really love to see him go off on us.



Scarlet Plague said:


> > TV ratings patterns show *fans have little interest in seeing anyone on TV besides the top Superstars*. Consideration was given to maybe that's because of Cole burying the talents for the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this means Coles faggotry ends.



Of course it won't. Look at the bolded

Don't you see? This is what Vince's master plan is. After all, he's the guy feeding Cole most his stuff. It was him, Austin Scarlet! It was him all along!



/conspiracy




Masterpiece said:


> > The December 26, 2011 episode of the Raw SuperShow garnered a 2.93 cable rating, up from 2.92 the week before. It is the fourth consecutive week in which Raw has drawn below a 3.00 cable rating.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right guys give them time



Woah, woah woah, wait, you mean people don't WANT to see the champion get into petty office-space arguments with his boss? Well there goes _my_ world. Upside-friggin'-down.


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Is RAW up against stiff competition or something? Why so low?
> 
> damn... I thought ending strict brand separating was the key to higher ratings lol...even on a bad day : /.



I think two weeks ago, football had one of the highest ratings in forever.
NBA's back & the holidays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2011)

is there a chance that the kids and girls will boycott the WWE after cena turns heel?  

i hope this doesn't happen, cena will turn back face within a month..

and does anyone notice Shadow Rep not appearing when we talk about heel cena? 

/conspiracy theory


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

Kids boycott WWE will mean what? Lower ratings?   When WWE had its best ratings it was when kids weren't watching and teenagers  were watching Austin drank beer.  The HOOOOOOOOOO Train was coming thru.   DX was sucking it.   There was Diva Pillow fights and  Trish stratus in a promo video getting hosed down with a wet tee <boner>

The ratings will go up as long as they book Punk correctly.  And I do have to apologize for calling Punk a sellout.  It seems that he really is trying his best to do the whole get midcarders over.   I mean never before did we see Dolph wrestle the WWE champ twice in one month and have consistently good matches.  Maybe it was the whole HHH match that made ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 29, 2011)

The irony is cena would probably sell the same amount of merch, the only difference is they may have more PPV buys and higher ratings.  Besides in all honestly he was just a way better heel than a face.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

*ROH CHANT: You're going to get your fucking head kicked IN!! <clap> <clap> <clap> <Clap>*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 29, 2011)

You guys have absolutely zero idea the paradigm shift that would need to take place for John Cena to turn Heel.

And the business is completely different now than it was 12 years ago. It's a COMPLETELY different business. Not comparable at all.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> does anyone notice Shadow Rep not appearing when we talk about heel cena?



He's too mature for that shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2011)

Heel Cena is basically one of the WWE's last major trump cards outside of someone stopping Undertaker's streak. It's one of those things that will have a company-wide effect. If anyone was around when Hogan turned heel, they would know just how major an event turning someone like that is.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You guys have absolutely zero idea the paradigm shift that would need to take place for John Cena to turn Heel.
> 
> And the business is completely different now than it was 12 years ago. It's a COMPLETELY different business. Not comparable at all.



On the plus side they have a head start with the "cena sucks" shirts they already printed up


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

The kids would riot in classrooms.....I DONT WANT TO USE CRAYONS GIMME A MARKER BITCH.  DAMN TEACHERS MAKES YOU WANNA KILL A POKEMON.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> You guys have absolutely zero idea the paradigm shift that would need to take place for John Cena to turn Heel.
> 
> And the business is completely different now than it was 12 years ago. It's a COMPLETELY different business. Not comparable at all.



exactly, the key thats its gonna be a huge deal.. 
huge deal = people tune in


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2011)

Cena turning heel would be a huge deal.

Cena turning heel to feud with Randy Orton for the 2307849023890238902th time...is not.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 29, 2011)

Cannot find tickets for Wrestlemania or the Raw supershow after WM28


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2011)

店主儿子斗歹徒被捅死续：警方微博悬赏2万缉凶


----------



## Darc (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd rather go to the Raw after WM28, my little cousin suddenly got the urge to go WM28


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 29, 2011)

In before David Otunga becomes the CEO of WWE in 10/15 years.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 29, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> I'd rather go to the Raw after WM28, my little cousin suddenly got the urge to go WM28



Yeah it's gonna be here in orlando, rather than making the trip to miami my buddies and i are thinking of doing raw instead.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 29, 2011)

I prefer the day after WM.
You get the chance to greet the new champions.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 29, 2011)

Ceria said:


> Yeah it's gonna be here in orlando, rather than making the trip to miami my buddies and i are thinking of doing raw instead.



What? Raw after WM28 is also in Miami.


----------



## Death Note (Dec 29, 2011)

Have an urge for a David Otunga set now. Damn.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2011)

otunga is the next miz is the next rock?  give it time


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 29, 2011)

So read some shitty rumor where punk may be getting moved to smackdown.  The fucking shit


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2011)

Man, I've been watching a lot of wrestling lately but haven't been coming here. I thought not looking online for spoilers and plot direction would give me a more enjoyable experience, however that hasn't worked. WWE still seems to be going down a toilet. 

And once again, I've looked for confirmation on bleachereport.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 29, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So read some shitty rumor where punk may be getting moved to smackdown.  The fucking shit



Unfortunately, he's not bringing in any ratings to Raw.

Neither is Ryder. In fact, Ryder is apparently getting a demotion for having the worst TV numbers in years whenever he is on, I guess.

I hate to say it, but the modern wrestling audience doesn't care for the guys that can actually wrestle. Now you can see why Cena is shoved down people's throats, because he keeps the younger generation's interests, unfortunately.

The WWE is dead. I mean, it may not be _technically_ dead, but GOOD wrestling from the WWE is definitely dead.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 29, 2011)

Death Note said:


> Have an urge for a David Otunga set now. Damn.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Unfortunately, he's not bringing in any ratings to Raw.
> 
> Neither is Ryder. In fact, Ryder is apparently getting a demotion for having the worst TV numbers in years whenever he is on, I guess.
> 
> ...



Well fuckin shit. Just juice up Punk and Ryder then. And how can they judge Punk's drawing numbers from a few weeks during winter vacation? They should wait until Jan to really decide.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

WWE is a wrestling company?  I thought it was a Circus like Ringlin Brothers.

Come see John Cena narrate a promo.

Come see if Brodus Clay actually debuts.

Come see the Worlds Strongest Man!! But dont sit too close he has bad B.O.

Come see THE BIG SHOW The World's Biggest Athlete/Fatass

Come see CM Punk maybe he has a new tattoo to show

Come see the Miz sell a Subway Sandwich

Come see Sheamus the Albino

Come see HHH use a broom.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 30, 2011)

If the kane plot doesn't work out, there's always having Cena in the hall of pain and come back as a heel.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrps_Nn_Lug&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

4:40 on... Undertaker looks like a real bad ass.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> WWE is a wrestling company?  I thought it was a Circus like Ringlin Brothers.
> 
> Come see John Cena narrate a promo.
> 
> ...



What the fuck....  how the hell... I don't even....  what drugs are you on man? I mean to lump the almighty Broom in with those asshats is a crime.  The Broom is the whole fuckin' industry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> What the fuck....  how the hell... I don't even....  what drugs are you on man? I mean to lump the almighty Broom in with those asshats is a crime.  The Broom is the whole fuckin' industry



Lol, so true.  Probably one of the main reasons the writers canceled the match because it would have been demanded to be the main event of this years Wrestlemania.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2011)

Darc said:


>



Somehow that reminds me of "Batista" dancing to Yoshi Tatsus Entrance Theme.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2011)

or



Which one is better in your opinion you guys?  Would the first one look better with a black bg?


----------



## Ceria (Dec 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first one, is that jomo or is someone making some kind of artistic interpretation into the greatness of broom?


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually thats just a random breakdancer.

Im wondering though if it would look better on a black BG to make the colors pop.  And just change the body effects to lighter colors or something


----------



## mow (Dec 30, 2011)

show us the black (for pop indeed), but with the layers of the first one , and just soften the edges to reduces the visibility of the cropping


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2011)

Shadow said:


> WWE is a wrestling company?  I thought it was a Circus like Ringlin Brothers.



Oh, so a little bit safer than a wrestling company.


:Fryskateboardinggrin


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzd4GUnopoA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Interesting to see an indie project used to put a mainstream event into perspective.[YOUTUBE]5Rz38IwXKG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone ever been to a live Raw or SD? What kind of extra matches and such do they have compared to on tv? SD's coming to Little Rock next week and I'm going. I'm wondering what else will be there. Besides 2 matches that were revealed I wonder what else is going on.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 30, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anyone ever been to a live Raw or SD? What kind of extra matches and such do they have compared to on tv? SD's coming to Little Rock next week and I'm going. I'm wondering what else will be there. Besides 2 matches that were revealed I wonder what else is going on.



Randy Orton will be out for sure


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

*just watched Otunga v BS* *reaction to DBD tapping the title and going 'here boy' to mark henry*  . . . .ok argue me away from being offended and seeing race in that.  I'll even give you the ammunition of 'dbd HIT henry' with a warning that I'm focusing on purely DBD's actions post strike.  I just wonder if that was DBD flavoring or Hand of Script Heavy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 30, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Randy Orton will be out for sure



They actually offered a refund last night due to him not being there.  Anyone who stayed saw sheamus replace him in the match vs barrett


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 30, 2011)

Fuck you Teddy. Drew Mcintyre's not an loser.

Nice to see him back on one of the main brands after such a long time though....


----------



## Ceria (Dec 30, 2011)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> They actually offered a refund last night due to him not being there.  Anyone who stayed saw sheamus replace him in the match vs barrett



What a bunch of losers, i'd pay double to not see orton.


----------



## Ae (Dec 30, 2011)

Ceria said:


> What a bunch of losers, i'd pay double to not see orton.



Orton is great


----------



## Ceria (Dec 30, 2011)

and i'd pay triple to not see cena. Nothing against orton personally, i just think without him in the limelight others will get their chance to shine. 

I'm disgusted that they'd actually offer a refund.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not, it makes sense to me. When I went to get my tickets there was a huge cardboard cutout of Orton advertising SD as you walk to get tickets. Beyond that even on the advertisement on tv they still advertise Mark Henry the WHC (no lie) vs Orton vs Big Show in a triple threat for the belt with Booker T as the special ref. They're going to switch it up next week for sure.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Dec 30, 2011)

Drew McIntyre is going to have a BIG 2012.


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2011)

This just in WWE signed Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Raging Bird (Dec 31, 2011)

Brock Lesnar to WWE start spreading the rumor.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2011)

Brock Lesnar and Wrestlemania trending upon Brock Lesnar's UFC retirement.  

Brock was horrible as a commentator so no he won't do that with UFC.

If you read his biography he HATES doing any advertisements for money.  Like LOATHES it.

So if he wants to make money again he will probably get a really piss poor offer from Vince like he did last time he tried to be back to the WWE LOL.  

Still............money is money though.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe he shouldn't have announced his retirement like that. Could've gave him some negotiating power with Vince.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar is only 34. He's perfect for the WWE right now. He'd be a big monster heel and hell they can bring in a lot of stories with him. Lesnar vs Cena, Lesnar vs Punk, Lesnar vs Orton man it's crazy thinking about it hell Lesnar vs Taker at WM as a continuation of their previous conflict. Damn. 

I want Lesnar fucking back.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 31, 2011)

Lesnar/Rock rematch. 

I could see a surprise entrance for the Royal Rumble, but that may be too soon.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2011)

Nooo when Brock Lesnar tried to come back to WWE the 2nd time around.  Vince adamantly gave him a rookie contract that paid him 2,000 a night.  (Not a bad payday) but considering he was banking 20 grand per night and around 250,000 per ppv he didn't take it which resulted in the whole Brock Rookie Contract.

That's how essentially the book ended.  So even if he came back now there is just now way Vince is willing to hire him full time.

Not to mention the operation he just had this Summer where they took apart his midsection would be bad in general.  Taking continuous bumps for him would be bad.  Unless they pull the Bret Hart stipulation where you just don't hit him hard.

I would really love to see Lesnar back on WWE just because he was the epiphany of just an absolute BEAST.  Like I've never seen ANYBODY that big move like he did.  I mean that Wrestlemania match with Angle is still on one of my top ten matches.  The man did a shooting star press on the top rope!!

I'd love for him to just fucking beat on Cena and take on Taker's streak.


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2011)

Brock Lesnar
January 2, 2012
?????
Profit


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 31, 2011)

Surely Lesnar can't bump as much anymore considering the surgery he's had, but I'd love to have him on the show again even in just a really part-time role. Like a handful of matches a year. But WWE can always use the starpower and he's not a broken down old man like the other options.

---

So Smackdown spoilers come out and it says Wade threw Orton down some stairs and Orton was injured, then it comes out that Orton is out six months.

Internet freaks out. "How could they put Orton in such a dangerous spot this close to WrestleMania?" "Barrett is constantly injuring talent!" "Barrett's career is over" etc.

Then the show airs and it's obvious Barrett didnt actually throw Orton down the stairs and it was a planned spot to write him off for a preexisting injury. And now the injury update on WWE.com says . Hell I think this just might be Orton getting some time off.

tldr the stairs didn't take Orton to the papers after all.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 31, 2011)

I wanna see the F5 again. Shit is still sick.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone notice Jericho was inserted in the intro video before Raw Monday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2011)

lesnar/cena heel tag team


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2011)

GODDAMN I did NOT know that Brock's colon was fucked up six ways to sunday!

Does this mean he can't take strong dumps?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2011)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Drew McIntyre is going to have a BIG 2012.



I really really hope so. He's so much better than when he was being pushed. E has a tendency to push people still green and then, when they're way better and really good, they drop the ball on them(Masters is a perfect example).


Then, there was always the issue about the crowd reaction(which sometimes, it's not your fault). Drew has all the potential to be a main eventer, he got charisma, he got in-ring skills, he got passion... i really want to see him being pushed like Bryan, Barret, Rodes, etc are.

Plus, his theme is AWESOME


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 31, 2011)

Drew McIntyre as a face could actually work out.
Daniel Bryan vs Drew feud would be awesome.


----------



## Ceria (Dec 31, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm not, it makes sense to me. When I went to get my tickets there was a huge cardboard cutout of Orton advertising SD as you walk to get tickets. Beyond that even on the advertisement on tv they still advertise Mark Henry the WHC (no lie) vs Orton vs Big Show in a triple threat for the belt with Booker T as the special ref. They're going to switch it up next week for sure.



Lol i remember hearing an ad for smackdown coming to orlando where Edge would be in the main event, weeks after he retired.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2011)

I do love botch mania lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2011)

match at 4:14 is too much  .


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2011)

It gets funnier after 7 minutes with that FAT guy falling from the top rope LMAO


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 31, 2011)

The surgery Brock had wouldn't really affect his bumps much.  The problem with abdominal surgery is this, your intestines assuming you did not have surgery sit freely in your abdominal cavity.  they are not really attached to anything.  when you have a surgery like that it is not uncommon for scar tissue to form on an abdominal wall between the intestines.  In other words the intestines become attached now and can't move freely.  That is not to say this is what happened to brock and the fact he is cleared to fight mma where you take massive shots to the abdomen kind of leads me to believe he is fine.  Ususally that kind of thing only affects where you do massive repetitive bouncing like ride a horse.  So as long as brock doesnt try to steal HHH's entrance from last years wrestlemania he should be fine.

I really am inclined to believe Brock is nigh invincible.  I mean the guy did land directly on his head when he wrestled Angle and seemed to shake it off just fine.


----------



## urca (Jan 1, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> I really really hope so. He's so much better than when he was being pushed. E has a tendency to push people still green and then, when they're way better and really good, they drop the ball on them(Masters is a perfect example).
> 
> 
> Then, there was always the issue about the crowd reaction(which sometimes, it's not your fault). Drew has all the potential to be a main eventer, he got charisma, he got in-ring skills, he got passion... i really want to see him being pushed like Bryan, Barret, Rodes, etc are.
> ...


----------



## Shadow (Jan 1, 2012)

ID LOVE TO SEE BRYAN AS A HEEL.   He does his best work as a Heel.  If you ever saw him on ROH as a heel he just fucking kicked your HEAD in.  I'm talking about concussion type kicks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 1, 2012)

"I have till 5!" or bust


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 1, 2012)

I just realized who the mystery man is 



Ceria said:


> Lol i remember hearing an ad for smackdown coming to orlando where Edge would be in the main event, weeks after he retired.



Those type of ads are hilarious although amazing. They should really switch it up but I guess not either way I'm not complaining. I get to see Bryan vs Show for the WHC and Rhodes vs Booker for the IC belt. Either way good stuff. I won't be surprised to see a new mystery man appear randomly anyway either way it'll be great.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 1, 2012)

If Daniel Bryan turns heel, I want him to be a crazy Bob Backlund type Heel.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 1, 2012)

So, I was watching SmackDown earlier and I was thinking that if Booker T really is going to get back in the ring full time, who better to replace him then the man who sung this as a part of the SmackDown commentary team a couple of years ago. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ineFISta1JQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 1, 2012)

1/2/12=brock lesnar 

Hope it happens


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 1, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> 1/2/12=brock lesnar
> 
> Hope it happens



If anything I want this Lesnar.
[YOUTUBE]O6KRBOKuGAs[/YOUTUBE]


I seem to remember him giving one massive clothesline to a diva as well.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Jan 1, 2012)

Lesnar coming back to the wwe? We might see someone get killed during in-ring action now.

[YOUTUBE]lzSRA-dGlTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZfllUVFYsE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




Edit: Chris Masters & Maryse


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME_jyKvcrdM[/YOUTUBE]
I'll miss a handful of those people


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> lesnar/cena heel tag team



If so will the AA be renamed back to FU,  Since the FU move was given to Cena and named because of his feud with Lesnar aback in the day.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2012)

I miss Laycool. Why is Layla still on contract when they never use her? Waste of money isn't it?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I miss Laycool. Why is Layla still on contract when they never use her? Waste of money isn't it?



I thought she was injured and still rehabbing


----------



## Ceria (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds good on that heel team, but only if brock beats the shit out of cena first.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I miss Laycool. Why is Layla still on contract when they never use her? Waste of money isn't it?



She's injured and has been for a while now. When she comes back I assume she'll be a pretty big part of the Woman's division again. Layla vs. Kharma would be a pretty awesome feud.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHWlCnFTSBc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXyZusJYSw8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmCPuTLvjo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL I DIED
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVoqX2J3I1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vox (Jan 2, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> LOL I DIED
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVoqX2J3I1M[/YOUTUBE]



That is possibly one of the greatest things I've seen all year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> LOL I DIED
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVoqX2J3I1M[/YOUTUBE]



reminds me of the starship pain, only this probably hurts more


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

And it's 83% more likely to connect. 

Welp, this coming show is the anticipated Raw we've been waiting for. Who's ready for the Undertaker to come in and push up some ratings???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

It's Skip Sheffield you heathen.


----------



## mow (Jan 2, 2012)

So I just saw the bryan's segments with Big Show n smackdown, and holy fuck, did anyone else think it's charlie from it's Always sunny in Philadelphia?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2012)

Vox said:


> That is possibly one of the greatest things I've seen all year.



The year is still young friend.  Still over 364 days left for something better to show up XD


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho spotted in TN, 2 hours from where RAW is gonna be.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

INB4 HHH comes in and ruins Taker's comeback entrance again and be like waaahhh waaaahhh i wanna be in the main event in wrestlemania waaah.


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2012)

You're falling for the bait, Darc. Jericho wants you to think its him so he can laugh at you on twitter and call you and everyone else thinking its him, morons when it turns out to be somebody else.....or the obvious Undertaker.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2012)

So Jericho is on the crossing of Abbey road with the beatles while wearing the T-shirt of the beatles crossing Abbey Road.  I am sure that there is a time paradox in there somewhere.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 2, 2012)

> "I just left the Nashville International Airport and saw none other than Santa Clause being held up by Airport security- He was yelling he had to get to Monday Night Raw tonight to make his return. ? Something about calling out Stone Cold Steve Austin for a stunner he received years ago..
> 
> Thanks,
> Vince Davis"







From wrestlezone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't wait until Jericho comes out...only to get a lariat from Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

John Lennon return, IT BEGINS.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2012)

But if Lennon returns that means the woman is Yoko Ono.

NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 2, 2012)

> Several fans sent in the photo posted above of Chris Jericho arriving at the Nashville International Airport in Nashville, Tennessee yesterday. This airport is just a few hundred miles from Memphis, Tennessee - the sight of tonight's WWE RAW Supershow.
> 
> Speculation has been that Jericho is the man behind WWE's January 2nd, 2012 cryptic videos that have been airing.



Y2J should have at least worn a cap or something.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

afgpride said:


> Y2J should have at least worn a cap or something.



Nope, this makes the speculations more intriguing.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> But if Lennon returns that means the woman is Yoko Ono.
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!



Yes Yoko Ono gonna backup Lennon at the mic getting Vickie Guerrero levels of heat.

Just wait all this Jericho photo fraud is some attempt to fool us, when Jericho start doing is promo Lennon gonna lariat him from behind and Ono start to cut a long ass promo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

I am predicting a double swerve coming.  Jericho comes out tells everyone they are stupid and he is here to get punk.  Then the "it begins" shit come one and we get somebody else coming out for that


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Cable's down, FirstRowSports is failing. Who can tell me of a good, reliable stream?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 2, 2012)

PleasebeanybodybutJericho
PleasebeanybodybutJericho
PleasebeanybodybutJericho
PleasebeanybodybutJericho
PleasebeanybodybutJericho
PleasebeanybodybutJericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

okay, right now, i don't want it to be jericho


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Of course it's Jericho.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Where do you guys usually watch Monday Night Raw? I don't think I'll be able to watch tonight show because I can't watch it like I normally do.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 2, 2012)

I watch it on a TV


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Watch it end up being Gregory Helms or something though. Since Memphis is only an hour and a half away I should have went but I didn't, damn. I'm going to Smackdown tomorrow though so I'll take pics and give you all the details as it goes on. 

But yeah it's Jericho. 

And I watch RAW on the USA Network.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Jesus I'm glad I quit wrestling right before I had a match.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

oh god that last pic

oh wait that's just his stomach

carry on


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Cunning strategy on that last pic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And by cunning, I mean "what the hell"


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

Undertaker at the Memphis airport.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Ratings! Glooorious ratings!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

In Memphis right now it's dark...how legit is that? 

Also the thing with Taker is this. Everyone says they don't want him back before he appears, all the time, even in stuff like this but you know when Undertaker returns all of that will be thrown out the window and people will be loving the guy all over again. It happens every single Taker appearance. 

Apparently this guy was there too and given the details of the picture it seems to be true



He's outside the Memphis arena.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Undertaker at the Memphis airport.



"A photograph circulating online of The Undertaker and Michelle McCool arriving at an arena parking lot is being inaccurately depicted as being taken today in Memphis, Tennessee. The photo is over a year old as it was taken in September 2010."


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

The retirement tour begins tonight


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Apparently this guy was there too and given the details of the picture it seems to be true
> 
> 
> 
> He's outside the Memphis arena.



I'm trying to figure out whether or not this post paired with the pic you chose is a clever joke on your part.

Either way, it's hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

some people: its Y2J 
other people: its taker 
some idiots: its brodus clay 
other idiots: its ryback 

Vince:-


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho in Paris



Arm so bar, these nerdies wanna find me
Shooting pics tryin' to blind me
What's WWE to me friend can you please remind me?
Arm so bar, this code's breakin'
Photoshopping me like I'm in the Navy
Internets going ape poo-poo and I tweet to you this shit's crazy


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He's outside the Memphis arena.



IT BEGINS.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

I got a feeling tonights raw is gonna be an epic letdown.  Hope I'm wrong


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Undertaker's had approximately 87 returns. Even if it's him, who gives a fuck? If it's Ryback, I couldn't possibly bring myself to care less. Same with Brodus. The mystery promos don't fit them, the last two guys. If it's not Jericho, I'm throwing something.

Still stream-less.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Undertaker's had approximately 87 returns. Even if it's him, who gives a fuck? If it's Ryback, I couldn't possibly bring myself to care less. Same with Brodus. The mystery promos don't fit them, the last two guys. If it's not Jericho, I'm throwing something.
> 
> Still stream-less.



It doesn't hurt to search 
ESPN Stream


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Undertaker's had approximately 87 returns. Even if it's him, who gives a fuck? If it's Ryback, I couldn't possibly bring myself to care less. Same with Brodus. The mystery promos don't fit them, the last two guys. If it's not Jericho, I'm throwing something.
> 
> Still stream-less.



If you live in the states find a buffalo wildwings or quaker steak and lube


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> It doesn't hurt to search
> ESPN Stream



I have. As it turned, they sucked. That's why I was reaching out to other people across different sites.




> If you live in the states find a buffalo wildwings or quaker steak and lube


Why, I don't know how what you said has anything to do with what I was reques--

Oh.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> "A photograph circulating online of The Undertaker and Michelle McCool arriving at an arena parking lot is being inaccurately depicted as being taken today in Memphis, Tennessee. The photo is over a year old as it was taken in September 2010."





> Several readers have sent in word that the photo posted earlier of The Undertaker at the Nashville International Airport, was indeed a false report and was taken back in July. For what it's worth, a second report of Undertaker spotted at the airport today has surfaced online, and you can check it out if you CLICK HERE.



Which leads you to the pic I posted above.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I have. As it turned, they sucked. That's why I was reaching out to other people across different sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They usually broadcast all wrestling shows including ppv


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

The videos are for Cabana, guys. Those videos just scream Colt Cabana.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to laugh when the Boogeyman shows up tonight.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

Jeff being back would be beyond epic. Jericho's still the primary return i'm thinking of. 

Destroyer's probably right, epic letdown in t-1 hour


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

Jeff Hardy is such a piece of crap human being.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll be the first to say TNA Invasion


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

More streams just in case some shit happens down the road

Link removed


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

If Brodus Clay re-debuts tonight, he'll be an AWESOME Mountain for Zack Ryder to climb at some stage.

If not, Brodus returns in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2012)

I still think it's Matt Striker .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah rumors say that Brodus is going to be feuding with Ryder once he debuts so it'll be interesting. With Ryder and Eve having some chemistry it'll be pretty good. Even better considering Brodus can have some feelings for Eve and Ryder can fight for her and to keep the title. 

Brodus can put her in another castle with his Bowser looking ass for all I care. It'll be good television.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Brodus Clay should return as Snoop Dogg's bodyguard.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

MELINA COMES BACK WITH JOE MO ON A LEASH.    Then she screams IT BEGINS NOW!!! and Batista comes in the ring being carried by midcard jobbers like CM Punk Bryan Danielson Heel Ziggler and Zack Ryder..........ohh wait.....


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

Brodus Clay should come back after Miz sells a Subway sandwich to squash him and steals the sandwich takes a bite and say Really? Really? and at the Last Really he screams AAAAAAAAWWWWWWESOME!!!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, it's Monday night and we all know what that means...

the latest episode of Creative Has Nothing For You!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En3jiWMvy3k&feature=g-u&context=G2e2aaadFUAAAAAAACAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah rumors say that Brodus is going to be feuding with Ryder once he debuts so it'll be interesting. With Ryder and Eve having some chemistry it'll be pretty good. Even better considering Brodus can have some feelings for Eve and Ryder can fight for her and to keep the title.
> 
> *Brodus can put her in another castle with his Bowser looking ass for all I care. It'll be good television*.



LMAO, wow I never thought of the similarities until you mention it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

What if the show starts with the reveal?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope this is the reveal:


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Brodus Clay should come back after Miz sells a Subway sandwich to squash him and steals the sandwich takes a bite and say Really? Really? and at the Last Really he screams AAAAAAAAWWWWWWESOME!!!



I must be really tired or something, because I laughed my ass off.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope this is the reveal:



You guys are killin' me


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

In b4 lesnar.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope this is the reveal:



Pregnancy did wonders to Kharma...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope this is the reveal:



To the winner goes the title of "biggest man-tits ever"


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Ryback Time!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, here we go guys. 

The first Raw I've been excited for in a long time. It's going to be good.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys i'm here. I'm here!

Time for Y2J


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

Inb4 Matt Hardy comes in for the 1/2/12 promo


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGpm2YjxwMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

RAW started :3!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Man John Cena being a Heel rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, now that was a nice recap of last week.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

What a great promo. Makes you feel bad for Cena. Going to be good to see what happens.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

John Cena rising above hate.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

cena getting booed yet again.  so far nothing new


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

If he goes "You mad people?" I swear I will buy a Cena T-Shirt.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

i will remain yabba douche in 2012


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol at Cena saying his "dad" is banned.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

I would start a "we want cenas dad" chant


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

cena sucks


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh god he sound worst than nails across a chalkboard.
STOP KISSING MY ASS 
FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually don't think if Cena turns heel now he might change to face again.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

*Yawn                     .


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Here comes Kane.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

wow first 15 minutes was pretty shitty


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

the end begins tonight, yeah sounds like taker. I just hope he doesn't get involved with the kane plots, not him personally, but if it takes both of the brothers of destruction to exorcise yabba douche, then by all means.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

That main event promo segment is so nice with Vikkie behind Dolph.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Cena dad getting mention of being banned makes me think he gonna come back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

what cena basically said: i will be a good guy for now, until i beat the rock


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceria said:


> the end begins tonight, yeah sounds like taker. I just hope he doesn't get involved with the kane plots, not him personally, but if it takes both of the brothers of destruction to exorcise yabba douche, then by all means.



Wow, I was somewhat thinking the same thing.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

We all know HHH takes over the Undertaker promo to "DEMAND" one more match of that crappy Wrestlemania match they had last year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

first pinfall of 2012


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

LeBell finish please.

Edit: FUCKKKKK


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

champ wins


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Kelly Bryan with a roll up on Cody Rhodes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol, and the almight roll up gets shown.  Very enjoyable match though.


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

DB def turning heel lol


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Cody no match for Daniel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

inb4 It begins is the dawning of the beginning of the moment of the beginning of the age of McGuillicutty


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaaha water bottle missed


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

LOOOOL did they just slow motion R-Truth failing hard throwing the bottle at the Miz face?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

DBD heel please oh please.  I can think of a few people that should get their fucking heads kicked in


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

AHAHAAHAHAHAHHAH THAT JOHNNY SITTING DUCK LAME DUCK COMMENT AHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> DBD heel please oh please.  I can think of a few people that should get their fucking heads kicked in



I agree. That LeBell deserves recognition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

tha hell r-truth?


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL I THOUGHT IT WAS SNOOP DOGG!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

awkward as fuck promo


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

WHATY THE FUCK


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

quack quack quack,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol Truth.  What in the world did I just watch.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Soo truth is a face...hes a natural at being heel, I hope they don't ruin him.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I feel like I've been mindfucked.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

I still don't know what Truth is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

sadly, it was more entertaining than cena's promo


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

lil jimmies aint nuthin but quacker ass quacker's


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Creeper Truth the Space Duck


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

IM NOT GOING TO LIE.  IM GOING TO MARK THE FUCK OUT IF SOMEBODY DOES THE ROH DBD HEEL CHANT OF YOU'RE GOING TO GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!!!!!   OH MAN THAT HAD TO BE MY FAVORITE ROH CHANT ALONG WITH NIGEL MCGUINESS I HAVE TILL 5 CHANT LOL

please please please gimme Heel Daniel Bryan


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought he was funny, he's back to being his crazy self in 2012


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Shadow said:


> IM NOT GOING TO LIE.  IM GOING TO MARK THE FUCK OUT IF SOMEBODY DOES THE ROH DBD HEEL CHANT OF YOU'RE GOING TO GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!!!!!   OH MAN THAT HAD TO BE MY FAVORITE ROH CHANT ALONG WITH NIGEL MCGUINESS I HAVE TILL 5 CHANT LOL
> 
> please please please gimme Heel Daniel Bryan



Can you post video to it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

They need to license The Final Countdown.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe 2012 will be the year Michael Cole will finally shut up.

loool wtf these elevator camera footage looks so awkwardly wrong  :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

dat smile, keep on pimpin wade


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

Wade should have pinned him in that staircase.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

I hated how the cameraman just stood there, he should have walked slower to the door just in time to open the door.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Something the WWE should try to figure out, how to stop those "What" chants.
What the hell!?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2012)

looololllol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

let him finish his promos, tha hell creative


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Barret Barrage over the staircase on Randy Orton.
The greatest thing on WWE was poorly recorded.

Lol this Santino is the ultimate troll.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

they dropped chris masters but kept santino, to quote the miz... "really? really? really?"


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2012)

wtf  .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

ohhh, look whats trending


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the funniest Raw I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

wait, he's dropping the waste land?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice to see the sidewalk slam used as a finisher.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

You see how Barret steps down from a Randy Feud to a Santino Marella Feud?


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

R-Truth bout to go the route of many famous black stars, rape incoming.


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2012)

they have some good spread in the back


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Those two twins are so cute. pek
Why did you leave them Daniel Bryanson!?! WHYYY


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

If truth would have said " be varwy varwy quiet" I would have marked out


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Wade Barret push is still alive, now Truth I fear he gonna be a cheesy face again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Darc said:


> R-Truth bout to go the route of many famous black stars, rape incoming.



you and i, think alike


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> You see how Barret steps down from a Randy Feud to a Santino Marella Feud?



Typical squash match after the bad guy takes out the face. Nothin' to fear.

...

...Yet.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

Kimbo slice and Batista in a scorpion king 3 movie. what is this world coming to?


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

Sheamus needs a feud.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

LOOOOL Batista in the Scorpion king movie? What the?? 

Maybe Batista will return to WWE
!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Scorpion King 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Typical squash match after the bad guy takes out the face. Nothin' to fear.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...Yet.


nawww.. wait till he wins the world heavyweight championship, than you'll have something to be afraid of..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Black R-Truth make it happen wwe


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

If Batista returns to WWE I swear I fucking Swear Batista and Mason Ryan need to make a Tag Team.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

Miz is gonna get got


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

Dat water bottle.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 2, 2012)

@ that beatdown Sheamus gave Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

this water bottle thing is getting embarrassing, hard to watch this when my friends are over


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> @ that beatdown Sheamus gave Miz.



it sounded like he screamed "FELLLA"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Miz still has a chest, right? Hot damn.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

He got it right this week. Miz lol. It's also good Miz. 

ROFL Little Jimmy "Happy New Year Miz"


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

LOOOL they gave the Micro to someone in the audience and look at the results.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz still has a chest, right? Hot damn.



It was brutal dude, gif worthy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

wasn't the kid supposed to say"you just got got" or something  
either random as hell or botched plant


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

So far so funny.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this man


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Ceria said:


> it sounded like he screamed "FELLLA"



pretty sure he did I thought I was watching streetcar named desire 

STELLLLLLAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Would be funny if the kid said something totally random like "I like turtles!!"


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

~Lol so many random stuff going on tonight all at the same time.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Dolph's been doing that handstand since the show started.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Zack Ryder is not afraid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol, interesting six man set up.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Lauringitus: "holla holla"

This episode has been a laugh riot so far. I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Too bad we've pretty much only had 1 1/2 matches though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

Who's the mystery star?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

dolph ziggler isn't doing a headstand, he's carrying the world


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Lauringitus: "holla holla"
> 
> This episode has been a laugh riot so far. I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Too bad we've pretty much only had 1 1/2 matches though.



LOOOOOOOOOOOL, he's so proud of himself too.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I just notice Ezquiel Jackson is also in the Scorpion Movie.

:rofl  :rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, the Scorpion King 3, and with Dave Batisita in it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

and special note for batista's stunt double Mason Ryan.

also if it is jericho he should be showing up for this match you would think


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Question: What is that song that they always play on Smackdown? Someone answer if you know it.

I just don't understand why they don't just use that instead of Green Day. No offense to GD, but "Know Your Enemy" plain does not fit the show.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler.
Ready to sell.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

Why is a tittle match for the WWE championship NOT THE MAIN EVENT?!?!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Why is a tittle match for the WWE championship NOT THE MAIN EVENT?!?!



Main event is Batista return.


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Why is a tittle match for the WWE championship NOT THE MAIN EVENT?!?!



Cause Cena brings in the big ratings, apparently :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Y2J sign


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Main Event

Mason Ryan + Batista vs Air boom for Tag Team championships.

Bet on it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

What was the crowd chanting?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Ziggles pulling out new moves? Uh oh. He's leveled up.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Can you post video to it?



This is the only video I could find of the Danielson BEST IN The World Chant and the You're Going to Get You're Ass Kicked/Youre going to get your head kicked in.

It starts in the 4:40 with the BITW Chant.

Also the promo video of this fight was fucking awesome.  Triangle chokehold before Undertaker made it look cool was used by Danielson


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> What was the crowd chanting?



Batista chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> What was the crowd chanting?



Vikie's nasty.  I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

imagine if its christian


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah, punk's getting cenafied 

EDIT: countout


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Triple post epic 
And I like this CM Punk being screwed by the CEO.
Reminds me of Austin.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL the Ziggler marks at the end.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

new champ  .


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT RYBACK IS COMING BACK AND DESTROYING EVERYONE IN THE MAIN EVENT. I'M CALLING IT NOW!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

this was so weird and underwhelming.. and i wonder how they're losing ratings with punk


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

So no Brodus Clay  this week.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

i expect vkm doesnt like people holding the belt, and ziggler is not giving a fuck.  That is why commentary says nothing about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

It's 9:20 and where is Clay.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> this was so weird and underwhelming.. and i wonder how they're losing ratings with punk



Ziggler is a lot less charismatic maybe Vince doesn't care much about ratings.


----------



## Casanova (Jan 2, 2012)

I must have went to sleep or be partially drunk, but can someone explain why is Ziggler holding the title like its his.

Win by Countout = You win the match, but not the title.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

That Royal Rumble match was fucking epic.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

BRB, restroom time.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I love Bella twins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

So what are the chances we get to see another roll up win.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

@Zabuza and anyone interested in a very good technical wrestling match.


Best in the World Chants for Daniel and You're going to get your ass kicked.  Chants start at 4:40


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Inugami said:


> Ziggler is a lot less charismatic maybe Vince doesn't care much about ratings.



booking is shit when it comes to punk after his cena feud.. this Austin/Vince lite storyline isn't helping as well..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Piss break hooray


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Shadow said:


> @Zabuza and anyone interested in a very good technical wrestling match.
> 
> 
> Best in the World Chants for Daniel and You're going to get your ass kicked.  Chants start at 4:40


Thank you good sir.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what are the chances we get to see another roll up win.



 good call shitty rollup though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

okay, now i am really considering that it might be brodus clay


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Has Ziggler ever seen a title match before? He's losing control celebrating like that.

Brodus I guess that guy will never ever debut, I guess it's over for him for good. I don't trust that guy anymore to wrestle. 

And did that Bella botch a damn roll-up? The fuck was this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> good call shitty rollup though



Quote the truth, geez that was bad.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG GREATEST LINE OF ALL TIME


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

FUCK YEAH CM PUNK


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

WHERE IS MYSTERY MAN?


Don't tell its Rey Mysterio .


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

Punk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

its okay since she's pretty..

and lol punk


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

PUNK GOING HARD AS HELL, LEH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Punk vs Ziggler are good matches but they gotta be careful not to overdue it, might get stale like Orton vs Ziggler, granted still good matches.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Give him all the fucking titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> WHERE IS MYSTERY MAN?
> 
> 
> Don't tell its Rey Mysterio .



shut the hell up man


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

That wasn't PG fella.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to Chicago, friend.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

These Pizza commercials are my fuckign hungry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

it begins


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

lol earthquake.


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LIKE I FUCKING SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Holy shit he has returned


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

oh its just Y2J


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

lol Y2J         !


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

chris jerichooOoo111111


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

SAY SOMETHING NOW U DUMB FUCKING IDIOTS, "ITS TAKER, ITS TAKER"

DUMB FUCKS LOLOLOL


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

and with the coolest jacket ever


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol looooolollol


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

END OF THE WORLD? THIS BETTER BE GOOD!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL @ that IWC Smark poster.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

MARK OUT MARK OUT MARK OUT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Hell yes.  Jericho.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!/!?  IWC just DIED and ORGASM'D simultaneously LOL


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't wait for the return of...



and his son Jake Carter:


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

THAT POP


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Is jericho going to dance in the ring?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

THAT CROWD ENTHUSIASM


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

Nobody was shock. 

Good reaction for him.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho ready to troll I hope.  Who is she?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

Break the walls down


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho sorry to disappoint you but you came at the wrong time. CM Punk is the fucking champ and so it will be until you leave WWE again.


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

This shit is awesome


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Back as a face, huh?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry frootest jacket ever


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho in great shape.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho is trolling. He is trying to make his return to WWE any exciting and he is failing hard.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Does that say something about Jericho or WWE?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

I really didn't want Jericho to come back. Really.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Jericho is trolling. He is trying to make his return to WWE any exciting and he is failing hard.



What are you talking about? They are eating him up.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2012)

>Randy Orton is out for 6 months
>Jericho comes back a week later

meinsquarewithchips.gif


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

why is jericho acting like barney from how i met your mother?


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo 



How is this exactly the end of the world?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

he's heel as a friend


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho and his trolling is hilarious. I love that he's back. Jericho vs CM Punk at WM. Now, fuck this main event we can see that next week. I just want this guy to say something.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

What is happening?


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

HHH milking lessons


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho curse in t-minus 2 minutes Also  he already broke the jacket


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

YUUSSHHH. I'm late but, YUSHH JERICHO!!!

Much better than his last return. The fans actually know who the hell he is.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Randy Orton is out for 6 months


Negative false rumor


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol, where promo?


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2012)

Dat Jackal


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

I Don't even...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

okay, this is amusing


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who is like  at the moment?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuck this company

Oh well i can add Jericho to piss break along with the Divas


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Smell a heel turn?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 2, 2012)

**


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

My money says Undertaker comes in.....chokeslams him lol.  What is he going to do for 30 mins?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

He's heel. It was obvious when he kept doing the damn same thing


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

Gotta be trolling.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

This troll job is one for the record books


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep milking it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho is trolling the fans. He's trying to be a heel, straight hilarious. The problem though is that the fans keep cheering him when he's waiting to be boo'd. Jericho's probably like "Damn, boo me already".


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Fuck this company
> 
> Oh well i can add Jericho to piss break along with the Divas




 I feel your pain brother



Shadow said:


> My money says Undertaker comes in.....chokeslams him lol.  What is he going to do for 30 mins?!!?!?!?!?!



:rofl  make this happen please


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Omg this is brilliant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

wait.. what the fuck just happened?


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

What the fuck was that LOL


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

trolololololoolol


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

*WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 2, 2012)

ok then....


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

If he's trolling and milking for the eventual heel turn, this is nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybodybutjericho
Anybodybutjericho
anybodybutjericho


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

Save_us please


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Anybodybutjericho
> Anybodybutjericho
> anybodybutjericho



damn what's your problem with jericho brah


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

what the flying fuck was that


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho is my fave wrestler ever but, this return sucked ass.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> troll_us please



Fix                                               .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

I fucking love Jericho. He just had the crowd eating out the palm of his hand while trying to mock them, basically.

That, or he was really intoxicated.

Either way, fuck the mooks who aren't excited about his return. I would have been pissed had it been the Undertaker or even worse, Brodus Clay or Stephanie and Shane like some speculated.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

What the fuck just happened?? 

Jericho gonna come back next week and call us hypocritical ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for cheering him?

That's what I'm guessing judging by that smile at the end and how he didn't even bother to say anything.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING HYPOCRITES! YOU SAID YOU WANTED YOUNG TALENTS YET YOU WANTED A Y2J RETURN! WELL I HOPE YOU'RE FUCKING HAPPY!

-calm-


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

God Movement said:


> damn what's your problem with jericho brah



He's just the most boring man wrestling.
Ever since he lost his Lion Sault.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jericho is trolling the fans. He's trying to be a heel, straight hilarious. The problem though is that the fans keep cheering him when he's waiting to be boo'd. Jericho's probably like "Damn, boo me already".



_That awkward moment when you're trying to be heel but you keep getting cheered._



Even more hilarious is that Jericho is trying to get boos when there's an realization that John Cena could get them just by walking into the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

whats funny is that the vids had nothing to do with this whatsoever, even his personality.. like or hate it; we just got got


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

Well the only good thing I can think of this was Punk vs Jericho on Mania.  So please wrestling god make this hapen because i know for a fact that everything from the promos to the match will be GoDlY


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I fucking love Jericho. He just had the crowd eating out the palm of his hand while trying to mock them, basically.
> 
> That, or he was really intoxicated.
> 
> Either way, fuck the mooks who aren't excited about his return. I would have been pissed had it been the Undertaker or even worse, Brodus Clay or Stephanie and Shane like some speculated.



I prefered a Brodus Clay return to Jericho actually, and I know I'm not the only person who shares the same opinion.


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2012)

I think he was meant to be heel but the crowd derailed it


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

I jumped out of my seat when I saw Jericho, but I expected him to actually say something.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

How could he be trying to be a heel if he was cheering and hi5'ing everyone over and over?


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess the video shit will be explained later  Either way that was funny.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

Woo Woo Woo.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> How could he be trying to be a heel if he was cheering and hi5'ing everyone over and over?


*swoon*  Oh you.

Henry should still be champ.  Love you like a paly cousin DBD, but this guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

So what is the power of hate?  
This is going to be interesting.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

So far I rate this raw 2/10.  Now lets see if a 6 man tag match can change that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

wait, swagger is in the mainevent


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> How could he be trying to be a heel if he was cheering and hi5'ing everyone over and over?



The overtly fake smile? The over-enthusiasm?

You'd think someone would actually notice that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

Kane should not talk, ever. Cover his whole face with the mask.


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm guessing Swagger n Ryder gonna feud, this man was WHC but says he was born to wear the US Title, such a bump down


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho trolled fans around the world. That heel turn's comin' on fast, baby. Very underrated segment already.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

Phoenix Wright said:


> The overtly fake smile? The over-enthusiasm?
> 
> You'd think someone would actually notice that.


that's not faking, that's just bad acting
That's why I said he was trolling by trying too hard to make everyone excited.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol at this.  So Kane shows his hate by no showing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

I would be chanting "I want a refund"

 opening for a second major character introduction


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

No Kane?


Ryback still have a chance to destroy everybody


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I would be chanting "I want a refund"
> 
> opening for a second major character introduction



I would be singing with you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

swagger will be off-paneled


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

If anything, the only thing that could save this Raw is the Undertaker's return.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I prefered a Brodus Clay return to Jericho actually, and I know I'm not the only person who shares the same opinion.



You probably aren't, but I myself don't get it to be honest. Don't know what the deal with him is; the amount of f--ks I give about his arrival is negative.

Now, Skippy on the other hand. I would NOT have been mad at that. 




Zabuza said:


> How could he be trying to be a heel if he was cheering and hi5'ing everyone over and over?



Ham it up, don't say a thing to the crowd, string them along and act like a douche until the crowd is sick of him I suppose? Plus he's been talking crap recenty, probably to get on people's bad side? I dunno.

Thing is, if that was his intention, it didn't work, since we've been blue balled on his return for a while now. I'm sure he could've done that all night, and it wouldn't have made a difference.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 2, 2012)

That return was epic horseshit 

I hope WWE has something in mind...

No way in hell he's come back as a face.  So maybe he was mocking?  IDK...


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> wait, swagger is in the mainevent


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Now, Skippy on the other hand. I would NOT have been mad at that.





> "Skip Sheffield wrestled a dark match prior to Monday’s RAW from Memphis. Sheffield wrestled as a babyface and defeated Michael McGillicutty."




WHAT! THE! FUCK!


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2012)

5-7 minutes left...

nvm, Show and Henry DQ'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

show punches the chair, henry gets eliminated?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

afgpride said:


> That return was epic horseshit


Cold.



> I hope WWE has something in mind...


You're getting warm.



> No way in hell he's come back as a face.


Warmer...


> *So maybe he was mocking?*  IDK...


Oh, now you're burning up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2012)

Y2J ate too much time from the main event.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Seriously I feel bad for everyone who paid to see today's raw

also is kane using the mandible claw


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

Kane was underneath the ring for 2 hours .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 2, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Cold.
> 
> 
> You're getting warm.
> ...



I haven't seen what happened yet, but judging from the thread, Jericho was parodying Punk or something?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Kane was underneath the ring for 2 hours .



Nah he snuck in when jericho did his entrance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Lol, what the hell is this?!  Kane trying to drag Ryder to Hell.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

What the fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

KanexRyder


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 2, 2012)

holy shit.. this is hilarious!


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

The booing was strong this chapter.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you see Ryder's face?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

this Raw sucked.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

Horrible RAW.  Failed at every level.  Only win was Brodus Clay who........who..........who..........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

kudos wwe, funniest Raw i've seen in a while


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2012)

gayest raw ever.  This sets the benchmark by which the suckiness of all future raws will be judged


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Kane was underneath the ring for 2 hours .



You know it big enough down there for people to walk around right?


----------



## Legend (Jan 2, 2012)

most underwhelming raw ever


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 2, 2012)

@Everyone who disliked this Raw: Meh, I enjoyed Raw tonight.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

Two hours I'll never get back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Paul Bearer: thats the way we do it son! --via twitter


----------



## Darc (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wish the videos made sense with Jericho lol, everything else was ok.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 2, 2012)

Last years first Raw was better than this.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> gayest raw ever.  This sets the benchmark by which the suckiness of all future raws will be judged



I agree, damn I love Jericho and his comeback was pure crap his IT BEGINS videos were like something for a psychotic gimmick (something that would fit Ambrose) but we got generic babyface there.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I haven't seen what happened yet, but judging from the thread, Jericho was parodying Punk or something?



No, nothing so painfully obvious as that. He came back, apparently as a face, and milked crowd reaction for what was a ridiculously lengthy period of time. Then he walked off to some boos. If it was a subtle way of ridiculing fans for his eventual heel turn, like I believe it is, it was rather brilliant.

I don't know what he does for the next couple of weeks, but my guess is that he costs Punk the WWE title at the Royal Rumble, officially completing his heel turn and launching that program.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 2, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> No, nothing so painfully obvious as that. He came back, apparently as a face, and milked crowd reaction for what was a ridiculously lengthy period of time. Then he walked off to some boos. If it was a subtle way of ridiculing fans for his eventual heel turn, like I believe it is, it was rather brilliant.
> 
> I don't know what he does for the next couple of weeks, but my guess is that he costs Punk the WWE title at the Royal Rumble, officially completing his heel turn and launching that program.



Y2J returns during the end of the world to troll the fanbase. Brilliant.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

If all he does in the next 4 weeks is come troll and he DOES interfere at the RR match then I'm all for it.  Or rather he come in at RR and wins it.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 2, 2012)

This episode was awkward as fuck

-Brodus still hasn't debuted
-Daniel Bryan had to win by roll-up
-Ziggler vs Punk ended in Count Out
-Jericho returned, high fived people for 10 minutes and left
-Kane doesn't wrestle but shows up to try dragging Ryder to hell

Now we wait for friday night tag team: holla holla edition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

I enjoyed Jericho's return.  He played the crowd, milk the cheers until some of the fans got tired of him and started booing, then pretty much left the crowd confused by his exit.  Brilliant on who came up with that idea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

If this RAW sucked anymore, it would be a Kelly Kelly match.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Pretty good Raw. Kept me entertained throughout. Twas a fun episode, so I can forgive them for staying promo oriented for one night

Next week though, we should try to get back to the wrestling aspect.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho didn't come back as a face. He knew he'd get cheered on his return so coming back as an obvious heel would have been weird. He was trolling. He was deliberately wasting everyone's time with an exaggerated homecoming.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 2, 2012)

This Raw was absolute garbage. 

Awkward return from Jericho, and I was expecting a lot more with the Kane/Cena finish other than a claw to the face.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Y2J returns during the end of the world to troll the fanbase. Brilliant.



Seriously. I can't believe people are having a hard time grasping this. The whole long-winded promo with no words and over-the-top enthusiasm was for Jericho to make a point; WWE fans are stupid, as evident by some of the reactions in this thread. 

Don't get me wrong, the WWE hasn't been a quality product in God knows how long. I barely even watch it. I probably wouldn't watch it at all if it weren't for CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, and Daniel Bryan. However, the return of Chris Jericho does keep my interest, as I feel that even at his age, he's still far better in the ring AND on the mic than most of the WWE's current roster for either brand.

People need to relax in regard to Jericho. You will get your explanation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If this RAW sucked anymore, it would be Kelly Kelly.



fixed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho was horseshit when he left and still horseshit now that he's comeback. God, he's overrated.

Edit: Good work, Khris.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

I wonder if the new choke that Kane is doing is going to be part of his moves.  Would really fit his current character right now for some reason.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

Vince McMahon must still be hungover from New years, to let this shit happen.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I enjoyed Jericho's return.  He played the crowd, milk the cheers until some of the fans got tired of him and started booing, then pretty much left the crowd confused by his exit.  *Brilliant on who came up with that idea.*



If anyone but Jericho came up with that idea, I would be genuinely shocked.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 2, 2012)

Shitty comeback was still a shitty comeback.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

about jericho, i don't care about all of this.. i just want the vids explained.. who's she?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho was horseshit when he left and still horseshit now that he's comeback. God, he's overrated.



Dude, your avatar and sig pertains to a shitty actress, who is also an equally shitty musician. As if you know what quality is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> about jericho, i don't care about all of this.. i just want the vids explained.. who's she?



I think the kid was mentioning the girl who was whispering in his ear.  I think.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Dude, your avatar and sig pertains to a shitty actress and an equally shitty musician. As if you know what quality is.



Oh look, an ad hominem attack. 

Also...Ryan Gosling. Go cry to the Notebook some more, man.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

People are just upset that Jericho returned when really they didn't want him too. Come on now, we know who you guys are. Taste the Jerichol buddies. Don't say "Well I don't care but it su-" when really we know what you think. 

Jericho's whole appearance on this week's Raw made perfect sense really. He came out and appeared as a face but portrayed some heel tactics. All he did was make laps, milked the fans, did all of that for 10 minutes without saying anything. You could tell Jericho was waiting for some boos but no he didn't get boo'd, only at the end when he left did he get boo'd. Common sense how Jericho's working with this. Jericho honestly made people eat from his hands the entire time and he's got the closed-minded completely upset. He's subtle in ways and other ways he's not but either way it all works out well if you get what was going on. Jericho's skills on the mic, his antics, his character just isn't as easy to get as others such as CM Punk and Cena's are. He's advanced, that's one reason why him doing what he did goes over a lot of other's heads. They don't get it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think the kid was mentioning the girl who was whispering in his ear.  I think.



kid: she holds the key to my return..

"she" has to symbolize something.. am thinking the wwe title? the ring? am just so damn intrigued about this..


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> about jericho, i don't care about all of this.. i just want the vids explained.. *who's she?*



The popular opinion is that she's meant to represent CM Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People are just upset that Jericho returned when really they didn't want him too.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh look, an ad hominem attack.



Oh look, an out-dated internet comeback.

Care to dig deeper into your back of repetitive comebacks, mook?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People are just upset that Jericho returned when really they didn't want him too. Come on now, we know who you guys are. Taste the Jerichol buddies. Don't say "Well I don't care but it su-" when really we know what you think.
> 
> Jericho's whole appearance on this week's Raw made perfect sense really. He came out and appeared as a face but portrayed some heel tactics. All he did was make laps, milked the fans, did all of that for 10 minutes without saying anything. You could tell Jericho was waiting for some boos but no he didn't get boo'd, only at the end when he left did he get boo'd. Common sense how Jericho's working with this. Jericho honestly made people eat from his hands the entire time and he's got the closed-minded completely upset. He's subtle in ways and other ways he's not but either way it all works out well if you get what was going on. Jericho's skills on the mic, his antics, his character just isn't as easy to get as others such as CM Punk and Cena's are. He's advanced, that's one reason why him doing what he did goes over a lot of other's heads. They don't get it.



Logic, you have it.

If only a few others on here weren't so intellectually vapid.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

As much as I want it to be Ryback. I was actually excited....till he said nothing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> The popular opinion is that she's meant to represent CM Punk.



why would punk be the key to Y2J's return?  

oh okay, i get it now.. damn i can't wait for next week


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh look, an out-dated internet comeback.
> 
> Care to dig deeper into your back of repetitive comebacks, mook?



Why yes, I certainly would. 

U mad?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 2, 2012)

Let's see:

Jericho returns and trolls the IWC. Check
Kane tries to rape Ryder. Check
The Unsatisfied being Unsatisfied again. Check


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

That Jericho comeback was soooo bad it made that Jacket look good.  Oh look it lights up!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think anyone ever finishes watching a RAW feeling satisfied.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Did anyone else here chuckle at Kane's enterance?  Has he ever manage to drag someone into the ring like the Undertaker.  The only time I remember Kane dragging someone off was Pete Rose.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew it. The moment i saw Jericho lift his arms up without the countdown i knew the next few moments were going to suck. 

WHY WOULD THEY LET IT DRAG THAT LONG?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2012)

why is brodus treated like that btw? is he in the doghouse or something?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe Jericho will troll everyone that thinks we're being trolled with a potential heel turn and just do a straight babyface run while rising above the hate.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 2, 2012)

The same people who are mad at the Jericho thing are the same people who are mad that Brodus Clay hasn't debut.

Taking a wrestling angle seriously is a dumb thing.  While you're at it why don't you find the Anonymous RAW General Manager lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Taking a wrestling angle seriously is a dumb thing.  While you're at it why don't you find the Anonymous RAW General Manager lol



It was Edge.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Jericho will troll everyone that thinks we're being trolled with a potential heel turn and just do a straight babyface run while rising above the hate.



Mother I was just about to say that


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Jericho will troll everyone that thinks we're being trolled with a potential heel turn and just do a straight babyface run while rising above the hate.



Thereby having the fans turn on a wrestler they wanted in the spotlight in the first place?

Well, that selfish asshat is just gonna have to get in line and wait his turn like everybody else. CM Punk's already going through his steps, then Ryder is behind him. There's an order to these things, Mr. Fozzy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Mother I was just about to say that



I'm not your mother.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

Well look at it this way.  Jericho did his job if he has people getting mixed reactions about his return.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2012)

Jericho needs to go full-out Double J next week and have a light-up hat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2012)

This is why we can't have nice things , and this Era will continue to drag on. This is no rock heel or austin Heel Jericho does things in a intricate way. 

I really feel sorry for those who didn't get it or missed the point.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People are just upset that Jericho returned when really they didn't want him too. Come on now, we know who you guys are. Taste the Jerichol buddies. Don't say "Well I don't care but it su-" when really we know what you think.



Actually, I was hoping for Jericho to return to provide me more entertaining promos... Instead I see  "Yea!!! *clap* Clap* Yea!!!" for 10 loooong minutes. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jericho's whole appearance on this week's Raw made perfect sense really. He came out and appeared as a face but portrayed some heel tactics. All he did was make laps, milked the fans, did all of that for 10 minutes without saying anything. You could tell Jericho was waiting for some boos but no he didn't get boo'd, only at the end when he left did he get boo'd. Common sense how Jericho's working with this. Jericho honestly made people eat from his hands the entire time and he's got the closed-minded completely upset. He's subtle in ways and other ways he's not but either way it all works out well if you get what was going on. Jericho's skills on the mic, his antics, his character just isn't as easy to get as others such as CM Punk and Cena's are. He's advanced, that's one reason why him doing what he did goes over a lot of other's heads. They don't get it.



So his point is... "lol...I'm here wasting ur time and money... u WWE fans r stoopid"  ???  

Yea, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 2, 2012)

Brodus has been in the doghouse since he let tweeted that he was going to destroy Morrison on Raw letting everyone know it was him, thus stopping his debut. Since then he's been in the doghouse. I'm not sure if he's even going to debut now. 

For those who didn't see Jericho's return here it is. It's about 9 minutes into the video. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfm9TfD72M0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 2, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> Actually, I was hoping for Jericho to return to provide me more entertaining promos... Instead I see  "Yea!!! *clap* Clap* Yea!!!" for 10 loooong minutes.



Their most likely prepping Jericho up as a heel for WM's buildup. Considering that's been his gimmick for years.

For him to go on a return promo similar to Rock's would kind of derail, since Jericho is so beloved, anything he says would still be met with cheers. Hell, this was the same back when he was SRS Jericho prior to 2010.

Overall, I'd say WWE wanting a mixed reaction is what they wanted. Everyone has an opinion over what the hell happened, and whether or not they loved, hated, or were just "meh" about it, their still going to tune in and find out.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 2, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> Actually, I was hoping for Jericho to return to provide me more entertaining promos... Instead I see  "Yea!!! *clap* Clap* Yea!!!" for 10 loooong minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It makes perfect sense considering that Jericho has said in interviews that one thing he hates is being liked when he's supposed to be hated. How else are you supposed to irritate smarks that like anything heelish you do? Do nothing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

Amazing. 

*EDIT:* Ghost is all the way to the left. ;-)


----------



## Delicious (Jan 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Amazing.
> 
> *EDIT:* Ghost is all the way to left. ;-)


Still, he should have at least smiled.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 2, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You don't get it.



Jericho: The misunderstood artist. 



Kagekatsu said:


> Their most likely prepping Jericho up as a heel for WM's buildup. Considering that's been his gimmick for years.
> 
> For him to go on a return promo similar to Rock's would kind of derail, since Jericho is so beloved, anything he says would still be met with cheers. Hell, this was the same back when he was SRS Jericho prior to 2010.
> 
> Overall, I'd say WWE wanting a mixed reaction is what they wanted. Everyone has an opinion over what the hell happened, and whether or not they loved, hated, or were just "meh" about it, their still going to tune in and find out.






Descent of the Lion said:


> It makes perfect sense considering that Jericho has said in interviews that one thing he hates is being liked when he's supposed to be hated. How else are you supposed to irritate smarks that like anything heelish you do? Do nothing.



Sorry, but doing and saying something is better than doing nothing in my book. I didn't find it clever, innovative or ingenious as some think. It was definitely trollish... but trollish as in "ha, silly wrestling fans wasting their lives watching bullshit programming", something I feel WWE has been trying to relay to fans for years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Amazing.
> 
> *EDIT:* Ghost is all the way to the left. ;-)



Lol, that's why what Jericho did on his return was brilliant.  The man knows how to work the crowd.  Do you think something similar would happen if the Undertaker did the same thing Jericho did?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 2, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that's why what Jericho did on his return was brilliant.  The man knows how to work the crowd.  Do you think something similar would happen if the Undertaker did the same thing Jericho did?



Exactly.

If people don't like Jericho, fair enough. But if you thought the return was botched, you clearly did not get it and don't even pretend that you did.

Jericho mocked everyone for 15 minutes and it was fucking hilarious. He basically proved just how stupid most WWE fans are nowadays.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2012)

Where the hell did everyone just came to the conclusion that he is trolling?
Is that your excuse for his underwhelming return that you all wanted so badly?


----------



## Delicious (Jan 3, 2012)

troll personified .


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio, where art thou?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Where the hell did everyone just came to the conclusion that he is trolling?
> Is that your excuse for his underwhelming return that you all wanted so badly?



It's common sense. Why are you assuming it wasn't trolling? Jericho's been trolling people for weeks on Twitter about his return, he's been known to do this sort of thing. Even given his comments in his biography it's pretty much known that he likes to do things that gets the crowd riled up. I remember him talking about the 1004 holds thing in WCW. He's just that kind of person. 

It's not out of his character really.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2012)

He just pulled a Rock and decided to have a comeback promo and then leave while telling everybody on twitter he is done with WWE came back only to leave LOLZ


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

It's pretty standard WWE to do stuff to piss off their fans or insult them. Remember when Cole had that line about Ryder being an outcast because he was a wrestling fan?


----------



## Delicious (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Nightwish (Jan 3, 2012)

> WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> And to those wondering why Brodus didn't debut tonight, I have my reasons. He will debut next week, I promise. Why would I lie? #Raw







Delicious said:


>



Love this guy.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Delicious said:


>



I never thought I'd say this, but Lauringitus is growing on me, he's pretty funny when a camera isn't pointed at him.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Exactly.
> 
> If people don't like Jericho, fair enough. But if you thought the return was botched, you clearly did not get it and don't even pretend that you did.
> 
> Jericho mocked everyone for 15 minutes and it was fucking hilarious. He basically proved just how stupid most WWE fans are *nowadays*.



You imply that at some point in time Wrestling fans were intelligent.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's pretty standard WWE to do stuff to piss off their fans or *insult them*. Remember when Cole had that line about Ryder being an outcast because he was a wrestling fan?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 3, 2012)

I think reading the IWC having a collective temper-tantrum over this has proven just as amusing, and perhaps more, than the actual return.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Exhibit A: Rosie O' Donnell vs Donald Trump


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 3, 2012)

That promo was not clever and Jericho is not a genius


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> Actually, I was hoping for Jericho to return to provide me more entertaining promos... Instead I see  "Yea!!! *clap* Clap* Yea!!!" for 10 loooong minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gilgamesh said:


> That promo was not clever and Jericho is not a genius


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho stole his jacket from the Motor City Machineguns.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho approaching Cena-levels of getting people mad. 

If only the show was in Miami. Imagine the reactions.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 3, 2012)

After weeks of serious and creepy promos, he comes out with a flamboyant jacket and a shiteating grin and prances around until the crowd is pissed off. Excellent work Jericho 

But the vignettes were so _obviously_ for the Undertaker


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Arrive. Sparkle. Leave.                            *


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on... ya'll can't deny a triple threat match at Mania of CM Punk (c) VS. Chris Jericho VS. Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> Sorry, but doing and saying something is better than doing nothing in my book. I didn't find it clever, innovative or ingenious as some think. It was definitely trollish... but trollish as in "ha, silly wrestling fans wasting their lives watching bullshit programming", something I feel WWE has been trying to relay to fans for years.



The fact that you feel this way means Mission Accomplished.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> The fact that you feel this way means Mission Accomplished.



So, it's Mission Accomplished when fans are left feeling a program is bullshit? That actually sounds like something the WWE wants to do... frustrate fans more and more with lower quality programming.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> So, it's Mission Accomplished when fans are left feeling a program is bullshit?



Yes. Why else would you deliberately avoid talking after a 300 minute one man homecoming parade?  



Masterpiece said:


> Where the hell did everyone just came to the conclusion that he is trolling?
> Is that your excuse for his underwhelming return that you all wanted so badly?



Because it was clear the moment he almost took a knee to catch his breath from all the prancing he did in the arena.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 3, 2012)

If anyone else did that you'd all be bitching and moaning

But because it's Jericho it's the greatest thing ever, hypocrites


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Yes. Why else would you deliberately avoid talking after a 300 minute one man homecoming parade?



Because you couldn't come up with a better promo? Because you're too fucking lazy to come up with something creative other than silence. 



> Because it was clear the moment he almost took a knee to catch his breath from all the prancing he did in the arena.



Didn't buy it, didn't connect with the "obvious heel turn". It was crap from a brilliant performer.



			
				Gilgamesh said:
			
		

> If anyone else did that you'd all be bitching and moaning
> 
> But because it's Jericho it's the greatest thing ever, hypocrites



I hope he has something original to call the fans other than hypocrites.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

The fact you people are furious over what Jericho did is straight hilarious. He's probably in his hotel right now drinking a beer smiling on his Twitter saying "Dance my puppets, dance". Just another to his list really. He did what he set out to do. I love it. 

By the way rumor has it that Undertaker was supposed to be the one with the promos but before he walked out Jericho knocked him down and then popped out himself. Taker was so upset he said "fuck it" and went back home.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> If anyone else did that you'd all be bitching and moaning
> 
> But because it's Jericho it's the greatest thing ever, hypocrites



You sound like Jericho, ironically.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> If anyone else did that you'd all be bitching and moaning
> 
> But because it's Jericho it's the greatest thing ever, hypocrites



I'm not even a huge Jericho fan. And I didn't say that I wasn't annoyed when he just left after wasting my time. But I'm not going to be an idiot and say that it was a terrible when it was obvious that's what they want me to think.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 3, 2012)

> You sound like Jericho, ironically.



How dare you compare me to that has been


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> Because you couldn't come up with a better promo? Because you're too fucking lazy to come up with something creative other than silence.



Clever or not, give me one person to have ever done that. 



> Didn't buy it, didn't connect with the "obvious heel turn". It was crap from a brilliant performer.



It's not a heel turn. He already is a heel.  Didn't you see he's smile fade when he left? His promo is a heels promo. How dumb would he look to comeback as an obvious heel to cheers? Walking in, frowning and what not as people yell Y2J from the rafters to the ring. Every popular performer after a long hiatus comes back a baby face. This is obviously satirizing that.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> How dare you compare me to that has been



Sorry, just sounds like something he'd say. Hell, given his character and all these theories, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if he said something like that Monday.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact you people are furious over what Jericho did is straight hilarious. He's probably in his hotel right now drinking a beer smiling on his Twitter saying "Dance my puppets, dance". Just another to his list really. *He did what he set out to do.* I love it.



So he set out to give a below average, mediocre performance?



Descent of the Lion said:


> Clever or not, give me one person to have ever done that.



Doesn't matter if it's never been done before, it was shit. But apparently, it's on the brilliance comparable to Michelangelo.



> It's not a heel turn. He already is a heel. Didn't you see he's smile fade when he left? His promo is a heels promo. How dumb would he look to comeback as an obvious heel to cheers? Walking in, frowning and what not as people yell Y2J from the rafters to the ring. Every popular performer after a long hiatus comes back a baby face. This is obviously satirizing that.



I didn't catch the satire.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe they wasted all those weeks of build-up and hyping on a lame trolling attempt. WWE really just doesn't give a flying fuck anymore and its going to fuck them in their pussies very, very soon.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> So he set out to give a below average, mediocre performance?



He set out not to preform at all. The dude didn't even cut a promo.  If there was no crowd reaction what he did would have been the equivalent of walking in and then immediately walking out.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> He set out not to preform at all. The dude didn't even cut a promo.  If there was no crowd reaction what he did would have been the equivalent of walking in and then immediately walking out.



And that's called genius. heh


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I can't believe they wasted all those weeks of build-up and hyping on a lame trolling attempt. WWE really just doesn't give a flying fuck anymore and its going to fuck them in their pussies very, very soon.



The It begins promo hints at a long term thing. Not just a dude walking in, trolling, and then walking out.

To be honest, his smiling, telling everyone how wonderful they are, and how glad he is to be back would have been worse. I'm more interested in WWE changing in the long run. Not one night. His coming in, milking the audience with a fake grin, and then not saying crap was actually creepy/annoying after 9 minutes. Something I didn't even think Jericho could pull off. . .creepy I mean.




LouDAgreat said:


> And that's called genius. heh



I never said that. I just don't think its as simple as "He cut teh bad pwomo. GRRRRRRRRR"


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> And that's called genius. heh



Well...what would you have preferred?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I never said that. I just don't think its as simple as "He cut teh bad pwomo. GRRRRRRRRR"



People are falling over themselves of how "great" this was. 

Also, that wasn't even a promo... that was just a long photo shoot. 



Kagekatsu said:


> Well...what would you have preferred?



Something different.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 3, 2012)

A definition of "different" would help.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Kagekatsu said:


> A definition of "different" would help.



Not silence. Or at least better selling. It was more awkward and "what the fuck" than "oh he's playing us"


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> So he set out to give a below average, mediocre performance?



He set out and did exactly what he planned to do. Those such as yourself who don't "get it" "understand it" or "like it" fell into Jericho's trap. You're trapped within the Walls of Jericho. If anything you expected too much. Your hopes were dashed. You shoulda kept an open mind.

Judging Jericho's tweets he apparently feels awesome right now. For the whole thing it reminds me of 2000 Angle in a warped sense persay. Can't wait to see how it'll play out.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 3, 2012)

I have feeling that Jericho didn't even troll us and we're just trolling ourselves.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, regardless of all the bawwing, nuh-uh-ig, and uh-huh-ing, the bottom line:

You don't pull a stunt that shitty without a motive. Period.

Coming in and saying nothing? Not flubbing your mic skills ala JR, or telling a bad joke ala Morrison, or getting poor reaction ala anyone not ME. He did _nothing_. It's clear to see _something's_ up. I just hope it's something good.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> People are falling over themselves of how "great" this was.
> 
> Also, that wasn't even a promo... that was just a long photo shoot.



I'd agree if the point was to take pictures. He could have done that and still said something. 

I think it was obvious that he and wwe creative wanted to piss people off. "Faces" don't just walk off when people obviously want to be addressed.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He set out and did exactly what he planned to do. Those such as yourself who don't "get it" "understand it" or "like it" fell into Jericho's trap. You're trapped within the Walls of Jericho. If anything you expected too much. Your hopes were dashed. You shoulda kept an open mind.



Can't wait for his next mind boggling performance.

Also, if I keep an open mind with WWE I'll be thinking the muppets on a wrestling program is fundamentally a good idea.



Descent of the Lion said:


> I'd agree if the point was to take pictures. He could have done that and still said something.
> 
> I think it was obvious that he and wwe creative wanted to piss people off. "Faces" don't just walk off when people obviously want to be addressed.



I really didn't even check to see if it was a face or heel thing. I didn't care about that... I wanted a performance... I didn't get that. 

Also, all WWE needs to do to piss me off is put Hornswoggle, and John Cena on television, or have some stupid storyline with the muppets.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

You take Pro Wrestling far too seriously. The Muppets were great.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> I really didn't even check to see if it was a face or heel thing. I didn't care about that... I wanted a performance... I didn't get that.
> 
> Also, all WWE needs to do to piss me off is put Hornswoggle, and John Cena on television, or have some stupid storyline with the muppets.



Most Internet fans think that way (as do I). The problem is I think that wrestling bookers WANT you to care about those things. If it was up to them, you'd love John Cena and hate the Miz. 

The fact that you and I were pissed by something that Chris Jericho did which was obviously deliberate (even to the point of leaving The King confused) means they were going after so called Smart Marks. Especially the ones that guessed that Jericho was "He."

In other words. He didn't want you to enjoy crap.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

As a grown fucking man looking for violence in wrestling and not fucking kids toys talking, then yea I guess I do. 

The muppets take all the fucking testosterone out of my system. They crush my hopes for wrestling being respectable, and being bad ass. Wrestling is becoming a show for fucking woman and children.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Dude. Chill.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Dude. Chill.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> As a grown fucking man looking for violence in wrestling and not fucking kids toys talking, then yea I guess I do.
> 
> The muppets take all the fucking testosterone out of my system. They crush my hopes for wrestling being respectable, and being bad ass. Wrestling is becoming a show for fucking woman and children.



WWE's never been the better wrestling show. It took ECW and WCW to pull them out of the 80s superhero thing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Dude. Chill.



I'm really at a point where I don't feel like watching anymore. I feel like I've had to accept a lower standard of entertainment than what I used to enjoy. That's consumer sadomasochism.



Descent of the Lion said:


> WWE's never been the better wrestling show. It took ECW and WCW to pull them out of the 80s superhero thing.



I kinda liked the 80's superhero thing, even though it got stale after a while. Those guys were really unique for their time... but yea, you're right competition eventually forced the WWF to be better.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

Who cares. It's just another dude lacking perspective. Wrestling has always been for kids, even back in the Attitude era. Kids like boobies too, you know.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> I'm really at a point where I don't feel like watching anymore. I feel like I've had to accept a lower standard of entertainment than what I used to enjoy. That's consumer sadomasochism.



ROH is pretty good. . .wrestling-wise.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Who cares. It's just another dude lacking perspective. Wrestling has always been for kids, even back in the Attitude era. Kids like boobies too, you know.



It may always have been meant for kids, but in the attitude era they showcased a program even grown men enjoyed. This time around, only woman and children... and desperate died hard loyal fans continue to watch it.



Descent of the Lion said:


> ROH is pretty good. . .wrestling-wise.



I've saw ROH a few times, it was alright, but just couldn't stick with it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> It may always have been meant for kids, but in the attitude era they showcased a program even grown men enjoyed. This time around, only woman and children... *and desperate died hard loyal fans continue to watch it*.



Which are the grown men that go to their shows every week. You've contradicted yourself.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jan 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Who cares. It's just another dude lacking perspective. Wrestling has always been for kids, even back in the Attitude era. Kids like boobies too, you know.



Some of my stronger WWE ATE memories involve Lawler screaming "the puppies" as women strut lasciviously across the ring. I wonder why. 









Ah the 90s.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Which are the grown men that go to their shows every week. You've contradicted yourself.



They aged into grown men from the attitude era. It's been 10 years ya know.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry. Your point is?


Edit: who cares. Fans like you are simply here to complain, so I'm not sure why I'm even humoring this.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'm sorry. Your point is?



My point is, a lot of the men 20 and above (used to watch wrestling in the attitude era) have stopped watching wrestling today, primarily because its crap. 

If you're a die hard loyal fan, you're at the extreme of the base, so you'd watch regardless of how crappy it is. Basically, woman and children are the only age group too stupid to not see how crappy wrestling is today and watch it with excitement. Grown men laugh, at put on the UFC.




> Edit: who cares. Fans like you are simply here to complain, so I'm not sure why I'm even humoring this.



And apparently you're too thick to understand that wrestling continues to deteriorate because of the continually low quality product that's being displayed. You appear to be satisfied with substandard performances. 

For the sake of catering to woman and children and the "family friendly genre", The WWE has restricted the violence content and has totally ignored its history of heavy violence, and ignores the tastes and preferences of hardcore and violence for older viewers.

It can be far better than what it is today, if it stopped trying not to piss off sensitive types, brought in some loud, aggressive wrestlers that cuss every now and then, and made it gave it a feel that these men in the ring truly want to fuck each other up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyway onto something that's far more interesting than this crap, as to the promos pointing to Jericho this is what's said on WWE.com 


> Members of the WWE Universe analyzed every frame of each of the six videos, looking for hints as to who would be returning on the second day of 2012. They *found allusions to the former World Champion’s speech patterns within the narration of the videos*, though this was not a rock-solid argument.
> 
> One of the clues found in Chris Jericho's mysterious videos. If anything, scrupulous studiers seemed to have come closest to finding an answer in the fifth video, when the boy’s notebook falls onto the floor. *It appears that the name “Chris” is crossed out on the front of the book, leading to speculation that Jericho was indeed on his way back to WWE.*
> 
> ...



Funny, those that said it was him based on the videos were shunned and yet the clues came together perfectly. Made the most sense. As to the "she", I'm sure we'll be hearing about her pretty soon. I get a feeling it's Stephanie McMahon though. She's coming to help Jericho get back what's his and that's not only his title but also his moniker and his moves. His gimmick also seems to be that of an aloof egomaniac rockstar Hollywood Jericho. Like I said earlier imagine a Hollywood Rock but a Jericho version twisted around on it's ear. 

Jericho vs Punk at WM for the WWE title.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 3, 2012)

Darc said:


> What the fuck was that LOL



my thoughts exactly, i watched and waited for him to lay into someone and it never came.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

LouDAgreat said:


> My point is, a lot of the men 20 and above (used to watch wrestling in the attitude era) have stopped watching wrestling today, primarily because its crap.
> 
> If you're a die hard loyal fan, you're at the extreme of the base, so you'd watch regardless of how crappy it is. Basically, woman and children are the only age group too stupid to not see how crappy wrestling is today and watch it with excitement. Grown men laugh, at put on the UFC.
> 
> For the sake of catering to woman and children and the "family friendly genre", The WWE has restricted the violence content and has totally ignored its history of heavy violence, and ignores the tastes and preferences of hardcore and violence for older viewers.



Pure and utter nonsense, wrestling has always--or atleast for the better half of the last 50 years been marketted towards kids, and that is the way it should be. Wrestling has always been geared towards kids--everywhere it has been before Vince(with the exception of Philly of course), and it will be the same way after Vince. Kids are the most lucrative demographic, for every kid essentially there is a an adult to accompany them, so you have sold 2 or more tickets, plus they will want T-shirts and other crap too. To ignore the kids would be an utterly foolish move, and that is why Vince is the owner of a billion dollar company and you are some kid complaining on a forum. 

Perhaps I should clarify(I was a bit vague). Wrestling has always been 'PG' in the sense that it has always--or rather for decades been targetted towards kids. That is what I mean by 'PG'. Even in the attitude era, there was a 'censored' version available for the kids on the weekends. So kids have always been the focus--so when you see 'PG' product, you shouldn't be surprised. Even today's product is a mix, it isn't nearly as goofy as the 80's yet it isn't as edgy as the 90's. So what I was implying was that the kids were always the focus--so wrestling has always been 'PG' in that sense. People shouldn't be shocked that the WWE is taking this kind of creative decision, since it has always been there in the background. In the 90's, it was somewhat acceptable for kids to watch the show--until the PTC(Parents Television Council) took it on themselves to give the WWE negative publicity and the WWE lost MAJOR sponsors like Pepsi. Whatever the kids want, wrestling will provide it. Always has been this way. So a PG direction is inherent. PG is friendly to sponsors and advertisers, so that is another one of the reasons it is so attrative to the WWE.




LouDAgreat said:


> And apparently you're too thick to understand that wrestling continues to deteriorate because of the continually low quality product that's being displayed. You appear to be satisfied with substandard performances.



Nope. I'm just intelligent enough to know that people having the ability to say "fuck" on a television show doesn't make it good. 

At this stage, you aren't even complaining about the writing. Ironically, you just want Wrestling to appeal to rednecks again.



> It can be far better than what it is today, if it stopped trying not to piss off sensitive types





What utter idiocy you spout here. Yes, let's piss off the sponsors that are giving us an ass load of revenue. You have absolutely zero idea about what goes into running a successful business, and the fact that you clearly think you do is mind-blowing.

I would argue the wrestling matches are just as good as if not better than ever anyway. I would put the matches from the last couple of years against plenty from the past years. I thought, Taker/Orton(2005), Taker/Angle(2006), HHH/Batista(2005), Edge/Cena (2006), Michaels/Cena(2007), Taker/Batista(2007), Michaels/Flair(2008), Taker/Edge(2008), Taker/Michaels(2009), Michaels/Jericho(2008), Cena/Orton(2007-2009), were ALL fantastic programs/feuds/storylines which produced fantastic matches. So, the wrestling content has been pretty solid--the 'storylines'--I can see the gripe about to some extent.



> brought in some loud, aggressive wrestlers that cuss every now and then, and made it gave it a feel that these men in the ring truly want to fuck each other up.



Meh..more nonsense. 

This is why WWE doesn't give a flying fuck about niche Wrestling fans like you. They ask "what would you like us to do better?" and you respond with "duuurrrrr let people say da F-word and we want more boobiez and stop doing things that make the sponsors, who give you ass loads of money want to continue being associated with your product". WWE doesn't listen to you because A) You're in the minority, and B) You have absolutely no idea what goes into making a good television show or running a successful business (inb4 I know better than u~!!!1!!!), and that's why the WWE is still *growing* as a company.

Keep crying. Your opinion will never matter anyway, and theirs a damn good reason for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is there a wall of text in my wrestling thread?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

People who complain for the sake of complaining need to be snuffed out forever so that people who legitimately enjoy Wrestling can discuss and critique it intelligently.

It just turns out I had to be the person to do it this time. It can get redundant, to say the least.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 3, 2012)

So has the 
"Arrive."
"Milk parasites."
"Leave."
shirt arrived?

I am not the only one who sees Ryder becoming Cena's Beefcake a la  Hogan days, correct?  I mean, duh when he goes heel Ryder is target one,  but I'm talking decades later.


----------



## Godot (Jan 3, 2012)

Watching the promo, I was getting pretty pissed off at him not talking. Then just as he smiled and walked off, I couldn't help but laugh my ass off.

Well played, Jericho. Well played. This ain't gonna do wonders for ratings, however.

EDIT: Don't really watch raw that often, but noticed at the end they were using the 'raw-zone' name again. Is this a new thing they've resurrected, or has it been going on for a while & I hadn't noticed?


----------



## mow (Jan 3, 2012)

My 2 cents is that 

1) The Muppets are fucking awesome and ageless
2) Shut your whore mouth Muppets in Raw that was one of the best raws in years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So has the
> "Arrive."
> "Milk parasites."
> "Leave."
> ...



I just noticed that.  I really hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't care who you are but that sheamus and beaker segment was hilarious. I'm kind of disappointed in the way the punk vs ziggler match was ended, zigg should have won the title last night due to gravel mouth's interference and then punk would've had the rematch at royal rumble. 

I must say i'm loving the new kane, i've never seen kane be this brutal before.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2012)

ALL this text on my wrestling thread you'd thing there was Cena narrating a promo.

Ok Chris Jericho was back on 1/2/12 wearing a sparkling jacket all oiled up with rock hard abs.  one of the greatest wrestlers ever.  a sure fire hall of fame....should I keep going Stu?  (Camera Man rolls his hand keep going asshole)  i've had many matches with jericho blah blah b lah blah blah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2012)

cena's ryder is batista's rey mysterio 

>enter "you were supposed to be my friend" 

watched the promo again, i can't believe i missed the over-mockingly fake smile.. next raw should something 

also, commence taker return promos


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 3, 2012)

What a shitstorm this thread has turned into


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2012)

It's apart of Jericho's master plan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Man, I hope Gonzo and Kermit win the tag titles someday.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> What a shitstorm this thread has turned into



lol 
I logged just to see what's up and I see happened


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> If anyone else did that you'd all be bitching and moaning
> 
> But because it's Jericho it's the greatest thing ever, hypocrites



If it was Cena (especially Cena, actually), Undertaker, or anyone else of relevance coming back from an extended break, I'd still think it was great.

If this is how Orton came back from his injury he would have made me a fan.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE is the modern version of a circus. It's entertainment with clowns, acrobatics and midgets, with some theatre thrown in. It's for the entire family you enjoy what you like of it.

Y2Js entrance was so brilliant in retrospect - at the time I went from, oh cool it's him what a weird promo for jericho; to Shit, that's a bad jacket; to please stop milkling the crowd; to lmao that was a brilliant heel thing to do!

I really enjoyed that Raw - got me totally back into it.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho's return brought something to mind that i've been thinking about for a while, regarding returns in general. It's almost an oximoron in a sense, i wish that we weren't so informed about these returns, i wish that we could go back to a time when wrestlers would return and the shock and surprise would be genuine, there wouldn't be an overabundance of XXX (insert superstar's name) signs everywhere there would be almost none altogether.

Sure it's still exciting to see a great star return, but i think we're cheated out of the real surprise, the real responses from the crowd when it's foreknown that a superstar is coming back. Those promos should be done on the night of and only on the night of. At least in my opinion, so that there's no time to prepare for it, no time to speculate, no signs just people on their feet cheering enthusiastically.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 3, 2012)

In retrospect the Jericho thing would have been cooler if DBD hadn't done the parading and jumping around thing earlier.

Jericho didn't make that raw suck (I thought his trolling like his jacket was shiney and awesome) I was pissed there were like 5 matches.  2 ending via rollups, 2 ending with a dq, and one squash. And Jericho could have gotten his point across just as easily in 2 minutes and Cena doesn't have to take up 15 minutes either.  That spare time could have been another match hopefully something of quality.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Jericho's return brought something to mind that i've been thinking about for a while, regarding returns in general. It's almost an oximoron in a sense, i wish that we weren't so informed about these returns, i wish that we could go back to a time when wrestlers would return and the shock and surprise would be genuine, there wouldn't be an overabundance of XXX (insert superstar's name) signs everywhere there would be almost none altogether.
> 
> Sure it's still exciting to see a great star return, but i think we're cheated out of the real surprise, the real responses from the crowd when it's foreknown that a superstar is coming back. Those promos should be done on the night of and only on the night of. At least in my opinion, so that there's no time to prepare for it, no time to speculate, no signs just people on their feet cheering enthusiastically.



Exactly - I try not to frequent wrestling forums etc for that very reason. Like the time when everyone thought the He was austin and it turned out to be the Rock. Man totally didn't see it coming and I got goosebumps.

Basically the inside info is spoilers which everyone agress suck.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm liking wrestling more now than I did during the attitude era. 

The attitude era was awesome because I was like... 12. Looking back it wasn't as good as people seem to always think it was. I don't see a problem with no blood, or cut back on the swears, because you don't need either to have a fun show. People take wrestling way too seriously I guess. 

No blood is also a lot more healthy for the wrestlers in the long run, it's no good cutting yourself a bleeding everywhere because some punk thinks it's required to have a good time. 

Glad to see Jericho back. Jericho and E&C have always been my fav wrestler(s). 

---

I wonder how long Daniel Bryan will be World Champ, if he doesn't lose it on SmackDown this week, I will actually pay for and watch all the PPVs until he loses it. >.>

So I probably won't even pay for one PPV... lolz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Not gonna lie...I miss the attitude era because of the tremendous amount of female nudity.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2012)

I miss the Edge/Lita sex scene. If you paused at the right moment, you could catch a glimpse of Lita's tit.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho return was such a troll, but the jacket is genius level I wouldn't mind to wear one.

Link removed


----------



## Totitos (Jan 3, 2012)

"Chris, are you gonna be part of the RR?"

.........

-turns on jacket-


I think that's a yes.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not gonna lie...I miss the attitude era because of the tremendous amount of female nudity.



I would too, if I was in the position to enjoy it.

Thing is, I've been watching WWF/E with my family ever since I first got into it at about 7, and let me tell you...

Watching two women in bikinis fight in pudding = arousing
Watching two women in bikinis fight in pudding while you dad and sister are watching with you = Awkward as *shit*.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> I wonder how long Daniel Bryan will be World Champ, if he doesn't lose it on SmackDown this week, I will actually pay for and watch all the PPVs until he loses it. >.>
> 
> So I probably won't even pay for one PPV... lolz



WWE barely showcases Daniel Bryan, our World Heavyweight Champion, if at all in the Smackdown! opening. He gets absolutely zero screentime in the Raw opening.

If he wins against Show tonight, I will be thoroughly shocked.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2012)

Now that Jericho is back my interest in wrestling isn't only for Kevin Steen!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Kevin Steen is truly the only thing good about ROH these days besides demboys.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2012)

The fucking Briscoes are on fire! 

Steen, Briscoes, E. Kingston and PWG will do for me this first half of the year!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

The Briscoes preferred Otunga's wife when she was fat. 

Also


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2012)

> REgarding the online rumor of Rob Van Dam returning to WWE, Power Slam confirms in their latest issue that RVD is seriously considering returning to the organization once his contract with TNA Wrestling expires. The magazine adds that the feeling is mutual as people in WWE want the master of the Five-Star Frog Splash back.
> 
> “RVD from what we’re told would receive a warm welcome in WWE,” the magazine says.
> Providing that no contract extension has been reached since his arrival to TNA Wrestling in March 2010, it would appear that Van Dam will be a free agent in the near future. It was reported in 2010 that RVD had signed a two-year contract with TNA.
> ...



Can't say I'm happy to hear this.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 3, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Can't say I'm happy to hear this.



The question is, would he receive a better fate in the current climate of E, where the younger stars are the ones with the titles. If he came back i'd want it to be on smackdown. I think he could have some excellent matches with the likes of Barrett and Bryan.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE making the same mistakes all over again bringing back old ass wrestlers when they have a stable of yours ng wrestlers.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Why  do they like RVD so much? He always stuck me as one of the guys the higher-up or the company hated (well, maybe not "hated", but not keen on, either). Of course, this assumption was baseless, but....


----------



## Totitos (Jan 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The Briscoes preferred Otunga's wife when she was fat.
> 
> Also


I don't like it


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love it!






Masterpiece said:


> Can't say I'm happy to hear this.


Not sure if want. If they had to bring back a stoner at least choose someone younger, like Kendrick.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh. I honestly don't see what Rob Van Dam would bring to the table in 2011. He'd just be a waste of money at this stage of his career. Let's face it. He's not going to be one of the top guys in the company, and WWE has plenty of other gate-keeper Main-Eventers that are just overall better. I'm not for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2012)

van dam can sell quite nicely.. if they bring him back to put some people over.. i'll be happy.. feud with daniel bryan would also be okay..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

Eh, theirs guys that do what RVD does but better and are younger. I don't see any real positives in him coming back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you seen RVD lately? Fat, completely unmotivated and he's lost a lot of his athleticism. He's like an old basketball or football player on their last legs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Eh, theirs guys that do what RVD does but better and are younger. I don't see any real positives in him coming back.



maybe, but there's no harm in checking him out like they did with booker t...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Have you seen RVD lately? Fat, completely unmotivated and he's lost a lot of his athleticism. He's like an old basketball or football player on their last legs.



me watching TNA, i still have a soul my good sir.. 

if he's really outta shape, than it might suck.. i certainly don't want another kevin nash


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2012)

RVD  is fat and less skilled in the inring skills department than his last run on WWE, but no way hes  like Kevin Nash, that dude made me nervous every time because I thought he would break.

RVD  can work on SD if he still is over like his old days I want him to become Barret's jobber.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

Eh, I don't know. I think Booker T would be so much more useful in that position than RVD.

Then again, we wouldn't ever have to hear this piece of crap again. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqz3YYLi9qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's bring back Russo with Van Dam while were at it!


----------



## Darc (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd like to see what some of you people look like, calling RVD fat, yes he's gained some weight but he's not fat by any means :/


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 3, 2012)

Darc said:


> I'd like to see what some of you people look like, calling RVD fat, yes he's gained some weight but he's not fat by any means :/



He was never really "skinny"  

No matter how fat he is bet he can still splits


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

I am here live at SD guys and the seats are great. I will update you all when I can. NXT first.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I am here live at SD guys and the seats are great. I will update you all when I can. NXT first.



REPS!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A TROLL

Link removed

HE WENT TO A DARK CORNER JUST SO HE CAN TURN THE LIGHTS ON HIS JACKETS ON AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAA


----------



## Delicious (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadow said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A TROLL
> 
> Link removed
> 
> HE WENT TO A DARK CORNER JUST SO HE CAN TURN THE LIGHTS ON HIS JACKETS ON AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAA


"what is up with that guy?" lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I will let you all know Skip had a dark match as Ryback and beat Jimmy Uso. I will spoiler tag everything else though. A-Ry vs Mcguillcutty on NXT. A-Ry is popular.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadow said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A TROLL
> 
> Link removed
> 
> HE WENT TO A DARK CORNER JUST SO HE CAN TURN THE LIGHTS ON HIS JACKETS ON AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAA



Dear lord that is the best thing ever 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Well I will let you all know Skip had a dark match as Ryback and beat Jimmy Uso.



Yush


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Jericho some attention seeking nutcase now?



Totitos said:


> "Chris, are you gonna be part of the RR?"
> 
> .........
> 
> ...



He'll use the jacket to answer yes and no questions.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2012)

But what if he's undecided?

Half the jacket?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo straight up. Kaitlyn is hot live. Damn


----------



## Totitos (Jan 3, 2012)

Now it lives forever in gif form.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho got that Enzyte man swag now:


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Well I will let you all know Skip had a dark match as Ryback and beat Jimmy Uso. I will spoiler tag everything else though. A-Ry vs Mcguillcutty on NXT. A-Ry is popular.



Is Skip still sporting the same look?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Skip Sheffield, but I'd take Brodus Clay over him any day of the week.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWmOO1IvK4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H15KlwBoenI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

He was wearing something similar to Big Show. Acted the same. Also editing SD spoilers here SD just started....now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Cole is hated so much, damn.
- Damn loud pyro.
- Booker T vs Rhodes first. Booker is cheered heavily and Rhodes is heavily boo'd. Great match. Booker loses by the Beautiful Dizaster. He almost wins. Almost. Booker comes out one final time afterwards. 
- Drew vs Santino later. Santino wins he becomes Teddy's assistant. Drew wins he won't be on thin ice.
- Aj and Fox promo. Aj is hotttt tonight. Bryan comes in. He is showing more heel traits. He says when he beats Show they will celebrate. He might turn heel. Damn I want a piece of AJ. I will be looking after the show rofl.
- Hornswaggle beat Slater in an over the top rope challenge. Not making this shit up. Slater attacked afterwards and Gabriel saved him.
- Hunico vs Dibiase. Seems to be a feud brewing. Hunico wins with this weird pin. 
- Barrett talks for a bit in the ring. Wade says Orton is finished as a star and say the Barrett Barrage made him extinct. Says no one can stop him and then
- Sheamus comes out with a thunderous barrage of cheers and does his talk. Says he is Barrets biggest problem at the RR. Mahal comes out during Sheamus's talk. They ambush and he almost stops it until Barrett comes back. Mahal then hurts a downed Sheamus. He might be pushed soon.

Damn. Battery dying. If I do no more updates it means it died and I will update when I get home.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2012)

There's a lot more to take as far as Brodus Clay I mean you can take all of Skip Sheffield and still have some major leftover from Brodus Clay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2012)

Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



WWE tapings tonight are in North Little Rock, Ark. Below are the full results of tonight's WWE NXT event.

Dark Match

Skip Sheffield defeated Jimmy Uso.

WWE NXT (Airing January 4th)
Alex Riley defeated Michael McGillicutty. Riley was beat down for a good portion of the match. The crowd got behind him and he won in roughly five minutes.

Maxine defeated Kaitlyn. The crowd was dead for the match. Maxine won via submission. Kaitlin was using power moves but then went for a Oklahoma Slam and Maxine slipped into a dragon sleeper body scissors move that looked sweet.

Trent Barreta (w/Yoshi Tatsu) defeated Curt Hawkins (w/Tyler Reks). Good action crowd not really in it from the start but the last 3 minutes got them goin . Beratta won with Wisper in the wind DDT.

Darren Young defeated Derrick Bateman.Young won when Maxine and Johnny Curtis distracted Bateman. They are getting married two weeks from now in Las Vegas.

SmackDown, Airing Friday:
SmackDown! opens with a video package on the Wade Barrett/Randy Orton situation from last week.

Opener was the WWE Intercontinental Title bout between Champion Cody Rhodes and Booker T. Arena was really smoke filled due to the opening fireworks. Fans are on to clear the air and it is getting cold in the Verizon Arena!

Solid back and forth. Good near fall sequence ends when Rhodes catches Booker in the face with his springboard kick off the ropes and gets the pin to retain IC Title.

Commercial airs for RAW showcasing Chris Jericho's return and asking what Y2J will have to say this Monday night.

*Backstage Cody Rhodes runs into his brother Dustin. Cody tells Dustin that he has accomplished more than the former Goldust ever did and that he is about to surpass their father Dusty.

*Zack Ryder is shown in Teddy Long's office talking about being Teddy's assistant general manager. Teddy corrected Zack and said he was the assistant to the GM. Zack said as United States Champion he is too busy and mentioned recommending a replacement as Drew McIntyre walked in. Teddy questioned the recommendation and Zack said he does not recommend Drew as Santino Marella comes in. Dialogue back and forth with Santino reminding Teddy he was supposed to fire Drew for losing last week. Out of this a match is set up with Drew vs Santino. If Santino wins he will be the assistant and Drew is fired. If Drew wins Teddy will consider not firing him. Aksana enters as the others exit.

*In another vignette, AJ is talking to Alicia Fox as Daniel Bryan walks in. The divas were discussing Bryan's World Title defense against Big Show. Bryan seemed confident and asked AJ why she is friends with Fox.

*Hornswoggle beat Heath Slater in an over the top rope challenge. Slater attacked afterward and Justin Gabriel made the save.

*Hunico defeated Ted DiBiase.

*Wade Barrett comes out to give an update on Randy Orton's condition. He says Orton has a herniated disk in his back and will have to miss the Royal Rumble in Orton's hometown of St. Louis. Barrett talks about how he will win the 30 man Rumble and this brings out Sheamus. After a verbal exchange, Jinder Mahal comes out. Barrett leaves and it is Mahal and Sheamis face to face. Mahal slaps Sheamus. A brawl ensues and it ends up two on one with Barrett and Mahal against Sheamus. Sheamus gets the edge briefly before Barrett takes over and leaves. Mahal then put the camel clutch on Sheamus.

*A tale of the tape between Daniel Bryan and Big Show is shown.

*Santino Marella over Drew McIntyre with the Cobra.

*A video is shown of the WWE '12 video game with Michael Cole beating up Daniel Bryan and winning the World Title.

*Drew McIntyre is in Teddy Long's office asking for another chance. Teddy says tonight was strike two. (Note: I either misunderstood the stipulation or Long says strike two instead of the actual firing.) Next week could be strike three for Drew according to Long.

* In a non-title bout, Epico and Primo defeated WWE Tag Team Champions Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne. Finishing sequence had Epico pull Primo out of the way of Bourne's shooting star press and then Primo got the pin.

* Big Show was being interviewed when Daniel Bryan. Animosity starts to show a little more in this one.

* A video advertises Sheamus vs Jinder Mahal for next week's SmackDown on the heels of the angle from earlier.

* Tamina defeated Natalya with the Superfly Splash.

* Mark Henry comes out to do commentary for the main event.

* In the main event, after Big Show broke up submission attempts Daniel Bryan went to the floor and talked smack to Mark Henry. Henry pushed Bryan to cause a disqualification. Bryan wins by DQ and retains the World Title to end the show with the champion kissing his title on the ramp. 




WTF @ these results


----------



## Totitos (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeah, I'll be skipping this episode.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok guys I'm back and here's exactly what happened in detail on some extra stuff. Make sure you read what I write about the final match. Huge spoilers. If you read what happened up there read this since there's a lot that wasn't said.* ESPECIALLY the main event*. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





- After Booker lost he came back to the ring after Cole introduced him. I'm not sure if this will be shown on tv but the way Booker gave his "send off" I think it might be his final match. It looked like a send off and he wasn't seen again for the rest of the night or even mentioned. Dustin vs Rhodes should be good though. 

- I can't believe the Hornswoggle match vs Slater. I mean Horn received a massive amount of cheers I was surprised. The kids behind and in front of me just went wild. Gabriel's 450 splash is of course better in real life. 

- Tamina beating Natalya was ridiculous. Nattie should have won the match but Tamina did and honestly before Tamina hit the splash I thought Nattie would move out the way but she didn't. She's getting beaten up repeatedly, you can tell that Beth's going to get pissed off and then Nattie will go face and get the belt. 

- As I said earlier Hunico and Ted might get into a feud. Hunico won with some weird pin I've never seen before but before the match they had some words. As it went on I thought Ted would win but hey I guess not. Bummer. 

- Promo for Jericho was shown, we'll hear about it Monday as figured. 

All through the night even with the AJ promo Daniel's been acting more of a jackass and more full of himself. I figured the guy was just being confident but then Big Show had his promo and Bryan came out and talked his stuff. Big Show puts his hand on Bryan's shoulder and then Bryan gets more upset and shows more heel antics. He says "get your damn hand off me" and you can really see him getting angrier and angrier. Bryan's better as a heel. The thing about the entire show is that Bryan really fits into the heel character and in the beginning I saw him as a guy who just has the belt, just that weird face but the show really cemented it. 

So here's the main event. Bryan comes out and the boos are straight up RIDICULOUS. Bryan had no reaction earlier on but then after the promo with Big Show the boos completely exploded. Something the spoilers don't state is that Bryan does ok against Show but of course Show's the one on top. Bryan's not stupid though. He pissed Henry off on purpose and he was the one who made the motion to have the dq. For a while he was looking around back and forth as towards what to do and then by that time he figured it out. As soon as Henry pushed him he immediately started acting like Christian and then the dq happened. Bryan grabbed his belt, exited cheering and trust me the boos were ridiculous. 

Daniel Bryan is now a heel. 

I figured it would be Show who turned but hell guess not. 

- After the match Big Show apologized to everyone for not being able to do it, he thought he had it but he didn't. Show asked Henry why he let that Hobbit get to him and Henry was just talking. Henry coaxed show to come to the ring and just talk. Mark eventually got in the ring. Show's like "come on man we're just talking, talk to me" and then Henry's like "one condition, you can't put your hands on me". Anyway long story short Show superkicked him to the ground to end it. This won't be shown but it was a good after-match sequence.


----------



## Darc (Jan 4, 2012)

Main Event sounds promising.



Shadow said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A TROLL
> 
> Link removed
> 
> HE WENT TO A DARK CORNER JUST SO HE CAN TURN THE LIGHTS ON HIS JACKETS ON AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAA



This is fantastic.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 4, 2012)

Boos are better than no reaction. Good for Bryan, as it means Michael Cole will have to start kissing his ass by default. But now I'm lamenting the fact that we won't get to see a Christian/Bryan feud for a little while longer, if it happens at all.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2012)

Now if somebody could just start up a You're going to get your fucking ass kicked chant back up.  I mean where are the ROH fans at these shows?!?!!?  Fuck MAN!!! I loved that chant!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2012)

It's "You're going to get your fucking head kick in" 

The whole thing doesn't work without "The Final Countdown" though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2012)

smackdown looks to be better than RAW this week.. heel DB sounds promising.. i'll have to check it out.. 

also, good work *Kyuubi Naruto*, reps bro  



Shadow said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHAT A TROLL
> 
> Link removed
> 
> HE WENT TO A DARK CORNER JUST SO HE CAN TURN THE LIGHTS ON HIS JACKETS ON AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAA



okay, i take back every negative thing i said about his comeback, this was pure trollage 




dat goatee


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2012)

wrestling sucks. go UFC.

only good thing thats half intriguing is that Y2J is back with a mysterious role.

in a si o no debate, no unless it includes Jericho then Si.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2012)

UFC is gay


----------



## b0rt (Jan 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> UFC is gay



u must be.. UFC is as manly as it gets.


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2012)

b0rt said:


> u must be.. UFC is as manly as it gets.



Boxing is better 

Heel Bryan? Who would have guessed? 
It was pretty obvious every time he had a backstage segment. When he brought up the "Well, whatever happens, at least I won't have the shortest reign." 
Everyone should have already knew he was already a heel when he said that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 4, 2012)

Now all we need is "the final countdown" and some "your gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chants topped off with some cattle mutilation and we will be all set


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's "You're going to get your fucking head kick in"
> 
> The whole thing doesn't work without "The Final Countdown" though.



Actually its both or did you not see that video I posted of him vs Nigel.  Best in the World Chants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine is the official chant posted on wikipedia.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 4, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mine is the official chant posted on wikipedia.



Well if it is wikipedia it is law handed down by God


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2012)

Wikipedia is the law. If Ezekial Jackson's finisher is a chokeslam, then damnit, it's a chokeslam!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

Random trivia time.  Orton's been in the most televised matches this year at 74 PPV/ TV appearances.  2nd place @ 72?  Kofi Fucking Kingston.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2012)

Always the white man keeping the black man down


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2012)

What are you talking about?  Kofi's not marketable at all.  Also, he is super botchy.  So they can't have him out there too often.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe there plan is he will botch on his head.  Unfortunately the man can't be hurt.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 4, 2012)

Kofi Kingston will be a decent mid-card babyface for the next couple of years until they bring Xavier Woods (Consequences Creed from TNA) up from FCW and onto the main roster. That's when Kofi's fucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2012)

*As noted earlier, Brodus Clay was written into the script for Monday's RAW. He would have had a squash match against a local talent, but during the day, the decision was made to scratch the segment. This is obviously not the first time that this has happened with Clay.

WWE will be going with the storyline of Brodus being pissed at being pushed back so many times that he's even angrier than before. Officials do want to get Clay on TV as soon as possible to establish him as a monster. They wanted him to go into the Royal Rumble as one of the top big guys but it remains to be seen if he will debut before then.
*


could've minimized cena's promo and jericho's return segment.. 

anyways, right now; it would make more sense for clay to come back as a face and attack johnny ace..  this way; punk feud will also end which would be a good thing..


----------



## Ceria (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd like to see them do something with ace, let him comeback in full johnny ace persona or maybe have larengitis clash with ace in like he's going crazy and one persona's fighting the other for control. 

As for clay, i really don't care about him or if he never re-debuts. I want some more broomstick, wwe needs more broomstick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2012)

Brodus Clay's gimmick should be constantly getting his matches scrapped to the point where he loses and beats Johnny Ace's ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2012)

*The Ultimate Warrior took a shot at Kevin Nash. Nash has since replied via Twitter and challenged Warrior to an MMA fight the day before WrestleMania 28 in Miami. Nash tweeted the following:

"Never realized I had a problem with Jim (Warrior). Seemed to get along fine in Scottsdale. Come on my clown, turn that frown upside down.

"@UltimateWarrior: A true warrior never turns down a challenge. Put up a 100K. I'll do the same. 3 rounds. mma rules. winner take all.

"I'm talking shoot, not sports entertainment. Jim Hellwig needs to put up or shut the f-ck up. Day before Mania in Miami area. Warrior will have to pass all hiv and hep a b and c tests. I'll do the same."
*



*There is heat on Evan Bourne after Triple H confronted him a few weeks ago, blaming him for the story getting out about R-Truth's suspension being for fake marijuana or spice, as well as how they were smoking it together.

It's said that Triple H is not a fan of Bourne but Stephanie McMahon thinks he brings something unique to the table. Even with Stephanie's support, there is whispers within WWE that Bourne is about to be the next Paul London – a guy with talent who is going to be broken mentally by the system.

There is also heat on Bourne because of the idea that you are not supposed to publicly show frustration with company and some feel that he has done that through Twitter at times.
*

don't know what to think of this


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 5, 2012)

*Ultimate Warrior vs Kevin Nash*
Live Sunday at Comedy Central


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 5, 2012)

> It's said that Triple H is not a fan of Bourne but Stephanie McMahon thinks he brings something unique to the table. Even with Stephanie's support, there is whispers within WWE that Bourne is about to be the next Paul London – a guy with talent who is going to be broken mentally by the system.





I can't believe people actually believe this shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2012)

Everyone that fails is a victim of HHH's politics. DUH


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 5, 2012)

Evan Bourne got suspended, is 5'10 and isn't in the main-event scene. OMG HE'S BEING BURRIED~!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2012)

HHH planted those drugs on Bourne to protect his spot.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH planted those drugs on Bourne to protect his spot.



Everyone knows evan bourne is HHH's HGH mexican drug mule.  HHH is pissed he refused to shove the last batch up his rectum in order to get it across the border.

A source says HHH responded by saying to Bourne "either you bury those drugs in your ass or I will bury your ass."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2012)

if triple h had a twitter account he'd go: a broomstick should suffice as @bourne's replacement, people won't even notice the difference #broomstick #bury


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess Bourne is going heel so Cara can bury him.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> if triple h had a twitter account he'd go: a broomstick should suffice as @bourne's replacement, people won't even notice the difference #broomstick #bury



Also "watch as @broomstick unleashes his awesome finisher #8-10splash.  That's right one more spin than @borne #HHH'sbitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> if triple h had a twitter account he'd go: a broomstick should suffice as @bourne's replacement, people won't even notice the difference #broomstick #bury





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Also "watch as @broomstick unleashes his awesome finisher #8-10splash.  That's right one more spin than @borne #HHH'sbitch



Lol, you guys really do make reading this thread entertaining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Also "watch as @broomstick unleashes his awesome finisher #8-10splash.  That's right one more spin than @borne #HHH'sbitch



@broomstick will go to win the #royalrumble, as i beat @cmpunk #skinnyfatass and we shall mainevent #wrestlemania and beat the #streak


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2012)

Satisfied myself before @StephanieMcMahon did. Because I'm the @Game and I'm that damn good. #KingofKings #Suckit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2012)

So is there anything happening at TNA/Impact Wrestlilng?  I haven't been able to keep up so I was planning on watching tonight's showing.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone got a stream for Impact Wrestling?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2012)

Santino on twitter "I'm surprised I haven't been charged with Murder since I kill it all the time at Raw ha ha ha"    Ahahahahaha I love this man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Also "watch as @broomstick unleashes his awesome finisher #8-10splash.  That's right one more spin than @borne #HHH'sbitch



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Gr8 Destroyer again.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Satisfied myself before @StephanieMcMahon did. Because I'm the @Game and I'm that damn good. #KingofKings #Suckit



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again.

 


*Kevin Nash has continued ranting on The Ultimate Warrior. As noted earlier, The Ultimate Warrior took a shot at Kevin Nash on his Twitter this past week after a fan asked him why he doesn't dye his hair and return like Kevin Nash did. Warrior replied, "I'm not a d-ckhead who thrives on stealing the limelight from young guys."

Here are Nash's latest Tweets:

"@UltimateWarrior You should watch your mouth,You know your a b*tch .You want nothing to do with me.You ran out of your gym to avoid me.

"@UltimateWarrior You want to go p*ssy name the place and time. If not shut your d*ck sucker and forget my name. B*tch make me 100k richer"
*



*-- Someone in WWE creative recently brought up the idea of having Zack Ryder and The Situation from MTV's Jersey Shore do something at WrestleMania 28 in Miami.*


no, please no


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho's face screams - "What complete idiots"

Anyway, so Evan Bourne might have the hammer dropped? Damn that sucks ass but honestly after seeing him miss the SSP and land directly on his stomach I'm not surprised. I hope he overcomes. I'd hate for the guy to go through a Morrison like burial. 

Brodus is being held off until the Royal Rumble? Damn, I mean sure it would be cool but hopefully he debuts before then. Knowing the WWE I wouldn't be surprised at all though. He's got the look and power I expect this guy to be a Mark Henry-lite. Why did I say lite? Because honestly Henry's probably the strongest "heel" right now and now I'm not counting Kane. Brodus will be upper mid-card. or somewhere around Ryder's level.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90QCQJvuurQ[/YOUTUBE]

I hate ROH but this is hilarious


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2012)

Brodus is HUGE damn. lol at the guy in back of him chatting it up. Too bad they can't be a faction on RAW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2012)

Dude looks like Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't believe how they are ruining Daniel Bryan character by making him look like a coward. This is just ridiculous


----------



## Totitos (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat transition from guillotine to labell lock while having his mouth busted open. Break his face, DBD.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> *Kevin Nash has continued ranting on The Ultimate Warrior. As noted earlier, The Ultimate Warrior took a shot at Kevin Nash on his Twitter this past week after a fan asked him why he doesn't dye his hair and return like Kevin Nash did. Warrior replied, "I'm not a d-ckhead who thrives on stealing the limelight from young guys."
> 
> Here are Nash's latest Tweets:
> 
> ...



These guys sound like they're still in highschool.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2012)

All the Warrior would need to do to win is kick Nash in the knees...or force Nash to run after him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> *Kevin Nash has continued ranting on The Ultimate Warrior. As noted earlier, The Ultimate Warrior took a shot at Kevin Nash on his Twitter this past week after a fan asked him why he doesn't dye his hair and return like Kevin Nash did. Warrior replied, "I'm not a d-ckhead who thrives on stealing the limelight from young guys."
> 
> Here are Nash's latest Tweets:
> 
> ...



For the first, I don't want to see something like Age in the Cage between those two.  Honestly, don't those have have enough problems with their bodies without them trying to have a school yard brawl.  

For the second, is this part of Ryder's punishment for the low ratings.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2012)

I just think it's funny that TNA and WWE compete for Jersey Shore cast members.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol, anybody watching SmackDown! right now.  I watching the career deaths of Heath Slater and Drew right now.  That or the rise of Hornswaggle and Sanitno.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 6, 2012)

Heath Slater... Too bad about him... I always liked him...

Drew's gonna be awright. There's too much focus on him for there to not be any plans for him... He should've stayed on Smackdown all along. He was way too fresh for Raw.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 6, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, anybody watching SmackDown! right now.  I watching the career deaths of Heath Slater and Drew right now.  That or the rise of Hornswaggle and Sanitno.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2012)

Henry: Keep your mouth shut.
Cole: Yes Sir.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2012)

Heel Henry has been very entertaining to watch.  So it looks like we are going those three still fueding for the belt for a bit.  Saw the Tamina/Natie match.  Are they pushing Tamina as a strong face now?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bifmj1O3D24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Mahal (India) helps Barrett (England) conquer Seamus (Ireland).  Writers read some history books?  

Also, Henry is amazing.


----------



## urca (Jan 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The way DBryan celebrates his win after DQing himself screams :


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2012)

When did Bryan turn heel?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 7, 2012)

Glad Bryan is finally getting good crowd reaction, the guy worked and works so hard, he deserves that.


Drew will get a big push soon, his losses have a lot of story from behind, it's not a burial like Jmo had, it's a story and he will get out of it as someone major in the E, that's at least what i'm hoping for.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2012)

Guillotine turn ed into a LeBell lock. Dat Daniel Bryan 

Turning hell is an excellent move, and the way they did it is excellent. Underdog face sneak winning title,  getting pompous and full of himself bit by bit carrying the belt. He's getting a great reaction from the crowd and working it well. I like that he isn't outright "I lie /cheat/steal", but more " I can do this".

I do believe creative deserves a pat on the back for this one, makes me believe Daniel will hold it for a little while longer as they run this. 

Royal Rumble match: w/ Mark Henry?  I hope Daniel carries it and wins and either gets a clean win, or ref knocked out -> Show tries to punch Daniel-> Hits Henry -> Daniel wins by pin.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 7, 2012)

I get a feeling it'll be a Triple Threat Match for the title with Show, Henry and Bryan. I wouldn't be surprised if it's a gimmick match as well considering things.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2012)

Is Henry's injury bad or will he be healthy for RR?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Am I late?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Am I late?



Glad to see that kid made something of himself.  I mean after that movie I figured he would be type-casted the rest of his life. Oh memories.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2012)

for a second there....


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy shit look at all of the comments on Z!truelongisland story episode 47.


Some buttdevasted troll keeps spamming the comments.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 8, 2012)

Main-Event of WrestleMania?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 8, 2012)

mow said:


> Is Henry's injury bad or will he be healthy for RR?



I hear it's serious but not serious enough for Henry to just leave all together. They've offered for Henry to take time off but he said no and he's been here on tv while keeping his work light to work his injury. He's being praised backstage for working through his injury too I hear. I'm glad. He really deserves it. I think he'll be fine by the RR.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Holy shit look at all of the comments on Z!truelongisland story episode 47.
> 
> 
> Some buttdevasted troll keeps spamming the comments.



Eh, the thing with most trolls is that they themselves don't even believe in the stuff they say, they're just there to get a rise out of people with the knowledge that no one's around to punch them in the dick. Nobody with a brain in their head seriously bitches about ads the way he's pretending to 

Honestly, I'm facepalming hardest at the people feeding it.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm gonna see TNA genesis today at universal, Hardy vs roode and the four way for the x division belt looks like it should be intense.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2012)

im gonn watch it tonight as well

or at least parts of it.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 8, 2012)

TNA... ohh boy!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 8, 2012)

Kurt Angle looks like a skinny crackhead.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2012)

He's just lean as fuck now compared how thick he used to always look.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2012)

i thought it was aging .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2012)

Finally guilt my girl into watching one and 1st row sports ain't playing.

Solved....for now


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 8, 2012)

The drug use in Kurt is pretty clear. He isn't just "skinny". He looks genuinely unhealthy these days.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 8, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The drug use in Kurt is pretty clear. He isn't just "skinny".



Getting himself cleaned up for the olympics


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 8, 2012)

God, what I would do to slam Velvet Sky.

TNA should bring in Cheerleader Melissa & Serena Deeb.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 8, 2012)

Scott Steiner having a job in a major Wrestling company in 2012 is pretty hilarious


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2012)

anyone have links?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 9, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> God, what I would do to slam Velvet Sky.



Her tits were fantastic. 

All in all it was a typical tna ppv, four title matches, three of them should have changed hands but in typical tna fashion, paperviews don't have title changes. The best match of the night was the hardcore match. Abyss and Bubba went through hell together. 

Thing i don't understand about tna's current plot structure is that Sting is supposed to be against bobby roode but when he could've come out and extended the match tonight and the match last ppv he doesnt. He should be doing everything under the sun to throw roode under the bus but they're not selling it. 

what the fuck was the point of velvet boobs putting rayne in a cage when she can still influence the match, and vickie like a dumb broad just uses the brass knucks, instead of losing them and winning the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Scott Steiner having a job in a major Wrestling company in 2012 is pretty hilarious



It just reminds me of the depressing state of wrestling where almost none of the new guys are stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Her tits were fantastic.
> 
> All in all it was a typical tna ppv, four title matches, three of them should have changed hands but in typical tna fashion, paperviews don't have title changes. The best match of the night was the hardcore match. Abyss and Bubba went through hell together.
> 
> ...



The Pay Per Veiw sounds interesing.  Though I'm guessing that the writers are trying different things and see what appeases the fans.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

Was Jeff high as a kite?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 9, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Pay Per Veiw sounds interesing.  Though I'm guessing that the writers are trying different things and see what appeases the fans.



The fans wanted Hardy to win, just like we wanted AJ to win last month. They don't give a shit about the fans.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> It just reminds me of the depressing state of wrestling where almost none of the new guys are stars.



It is because the companies won't let them be stars.  All in All for TNA the top guys should be AJ, Roode, Joe.  With some new but home grown talen filling up the upper card.  But they always want to sign someone that was either just released from the WWE (Well can't fault them on that) and put them straight into the upper card.  I mean what bigger message can they give saying how sucky their guys are when another companies mid card walks straight into their upper card.

WWE while not as bad shows this problem to when it comes to Cena (And lesser extent Orton) even when he is no where near the title picture they push him into the main event stories.  His feud with Kane right now is always showing up in the last segment not somewhere in the middle like anyone else who was outside the title picture was.  They only ever seem to change things when the crowd demands it (Punks face turn, Ortons face turn) but deep down you can tell that they basically want the title to be on cena and have him run with it for the length of time of Sammatino had it in the 70s.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Was Jeff high as a kite?



Probably higher cause unlike a kite he immediately turns upside down in the air and crashes


----------



## Darc (Jan 9, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Scott Steiner having a job in a major Wrestling company in 2012 is pretty hilarious



you can't tell me this 2 minutes doesn't validate his whole career 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3-1zTcQOg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

i died laughing at this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Darc said:


> you can't tell me this 2 minutes doesn't validate his whole career
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3-1zTcQOg&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> i died laughing at this



Lol, sadly I remember a time he wasn't that bulk up and was the athletic one of the Steiner Bros.  Well at least he can boast that he got a lap dance from Stacy Keibler.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 9, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> God, what I would do to slam Velvet Sky.
> 
> TNA should bring in Cheerleader Melissa & Serena Deeb.



Serena might be done with wrestling due to injury. Not 100% on that one. WWE should be on Melissa though. I get Del Rey, she is the female equivalent of everything people hate about the indies... but Melissa literally has everything they want.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 9, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> It is because the companies won't let them be stars.  All in All for TNA the top guys should be AJ, Roode, Joe.  With some new but home grown talen filling up the upper card.  But they always want to sign someone that was either just released from the WWE (Well can't fault them on that) and put them straight into the upper card.  I mean what bigger message can they give saying how sucky their guys are when another companies mid card walks straight into their upper card.



James storm, Morgan and Crimson should be in the top tier also, Crimson's new but he's in the tag division right now, even as the tag champ with morgan i still wish he'd be higher tier. 

I hate this shit with roode, he keeps cheating and they've got to make a stipulation where if the match is DQ'd then roode loses the belt. im shocked they didn't give it to hardy, that place would've erupted if hardy won.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

What's makes Scott steiner so brilliant is his dedication to his promo formula.

" Big poppa pump *mumble mumble* oh shit *mumble mumble* damn, ass *mumble mumble* FREAKS *MUMBLE MUMBLE* largest arms genetic freak *mumble mumble*damn doing your old lady *mumble* banging your mom *mumble* up your gramma *mumble mumble* fuck shit *mumble* Big poppa pump is your hookup holla if you hear me."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 9, 2012)

Scott Steiner is seriously in the top 5% of most entertaining wrestlers today. Just watch him riff on Samoa Joe being fat. It'll change your life.

"Why should I be scared of that fat-ass!? The only way I would ever be scared of Joe would be if I dressed up as a hamburger!"

"You know, they say all men are created equal, but you look at me and you look at Samoa Joe, and you can see that statement is not true! See, normally if you go one-on-one with another wrestler, you got a 50-50 chance of winnin'. But I'm a genetic freak, and I'm not normal, so you got a 25% at best at beatin' me! And then you add Kurt Angle to the mix? Your chances of winnin' drasticy go down. See the three-way, at Sacrifice, you got a 33 1/3 chance of wiinnin'. But I, I got a 66 2/3 chance of winning, cause Kurt Angle KNOWS he can't beat me, and he's not even gonna try! So, Samoa Joe, you take your 33 1/3 chance, minus my 25 percent chance, and you got an 8 1/3 chance of winnin' at Sacrifice! But then you take my 75 perchance chance at winnin', if we was to go one-on-one, and to add 66 2/3 ch… percents, I got a 141 2/3 chance of winnin at Sacrifice! See, McJoe; the numbers don't like, and they spell disaster for you at Sacrifice! See- but I'm gonna break it down for all you ladies." (turns to Lauren) "Would you rather be with me, or would you rather be with Joe?" 
Lauren: "Well, I think Joe's kinda nice, I mean, you know?" 
Steiner: "See, you're one o' those girls that like romance. I'm-a talk to all my freaks out there. Would you rather come home to me, a genetic freak, to be satisfied every night, or go home to that fatass Samoa Joe!? See, tonight, we're gonna win, and I'm gonna be the World Champion at Sacrifice! Come on, Petey! Let's go!"


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2012)

^ XD @ above

WWE is coming to the UAE and my mate who works for a magazine is going to interview CM Punk!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2012)

where are you from moe? 

i'll be going to that UAE show as well


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Best part of that is the math adds up ...oh and Joe won.  Speaking of Joe, man are he and Magnus over.  And Crimson Semen is certainly not.  

All in all, good PPV imo.  Roode needs to work on his promos still, but everything else is decent.  Hardy uhm...whatever I am not yet ready to see him in such a prevalent role.

Fuck Angle.  I said that during Angle/JJ after that dick 'avenged' Joe for losing to JJ.  

I missed the end of the Kim match, but it was going well from what I saw.

X div match was kinda spotty.  But hey, they are growing before our eyes.  Gotta respect Kash.

Yo dog....IZ loves them some Devon.  Just saying.  Would have liked the twins to have been more than just props.  Like...oh I dunno...one his Pope, but he overpowers maybe?  They seemed so....without balls.  Is balless viable?

I wonder how quickly TNA will squander all my goodwill?  Certainly not yet.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## urca (Jan 9, 2012)

OMG MOE AND KHRIS,I WANNA CRY,I CAN'T TRAVEL TO WATCH THE SHOW .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

> I hope you're all excited for #Raw tonight...Brodus will be debuting, and @IamJericho will be speaking. It's like a redo from last week.



I love Mr Excitement


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Which means neither is occurring.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2012)

It would be nice if they build a story towards Jericho vs Punk at Wrestlemania lol


----------



## Ceria (Jan 9, 2012)

I wonder about what Jerichroll has up his sparkly sleeves.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I wonder about what Jerichroll has up his sparkly sleeves.



Hopefully this getup


----------



## Ceria (Jan 9, 2012)

i dunno if he'd look good in that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Ceria said:


> i dunno if he'd look good in that.



Prude


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I think he looks good


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 9, 2012)

Kane scary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, well Raw is starting with Kane!!!!!  

Lol at the children comment.  Loving Kane's speech on Hate.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

BBQ business has just picked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, looks like Kane is going after anyone that stands in his way to Cena.  Interesting way to start Raw off.  Really looking toward how this feud continues.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

SD talent in a tag-team match?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

After two straight weeks of low ratings with CM Punk as its main feature of the show.   WWE Decided to bump up the Cena and Kane storyline and feature it resulting in more kids/tweens/single moms/teen moms tuning in.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Do they have the cobra socks for sale on wwe


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

Fucking Ace does it again.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Johnny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, well that was interesting.  

So Big Johny is giving us Brodus tonight.  Forgot that Raw doing a show in my area tonight.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Do they have the cobra socks for sale on wwe



If they did Id buy one put it on my penis and then my gf will finally know what TIME IS IT!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Fucking Ace does it again.



That's big johnnie


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Do they have the cobra socks for sale on wwe



Link removed


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Shadow said:


> If they did Id buy one put it on my penis and then my gf will finally know what TIME IS IT!!!!!



How does that work punch yoursel in the gut it stands up, punch yourself again it twists around, yell "cobra" and jump her bones


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

I was pretty sure Mil Mascaras was the first inductee.....the fuck?

EDIT: THE RATED R SOOOOOOOOOOUPERSTAR EDGE


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Score Edge, Its Edge

Him and Lita should fuck at the induction


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

My all time favorite wrestler going into the Hall of Fame.

Well deserved, Mr. Copeland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, so Edge is getting inducted this year.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

If Christian is not the one inducting him someone is getting killed.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Edge most Titles in WWE history


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, so Miz is trying to get Ryan for protection.

Don't know what to think about the Ryder/Eve thing.   Lol at the stalking Kane.

Also, hopefully Beth wins that match but chances are Eve takes it by roll up.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

OOHHHHH SHIT THEY DID NOT JUST MAKE KANE COME OUT OF A CLOSET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, so Miz is trying to get Ryan for protection.
> 
> Don't know what to think about the Ryder/Eve thing.   Lol at the stalking Kane.
> 
> Also, hopefully Beth wins that match but chances are Eve takes it by roll up.



Princess Leia was way cooler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Shadow said:


> OOHHHHH SHIT THEY DID NOT JUST MAKE KANE COME OUT OF A CLOSET AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA



If I recall, didn't he do that with Pete Rose.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Trapped in a closet


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

WWE champion = everything that has a vagina
WHC champion = 16 year old girls
USA champion = shemales
IC champion = ??????


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Heel Bryan.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

holy shit that reversal was beautiful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow that was interesting.  Very nice counter.  Lol at Bryan bragging at the end.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

With that Show gets out of the way and leaves Henry vs Bryan for RR. Hopefully.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Brodus Clay up next?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, so Brodus is on next.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait wat.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOH SHIT IT'S THE KAT


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

The fuck is this?  Weeks of waiting for this.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man they recycled the flash funk gimmick


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Planet Funk

Funkasaurus


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

My lungs are burning of laughter. Holy shit.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 9, 2012)

WUT


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey!

That's Ernest The Cat Miller theme.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS AWESOME THING ON MY SCREEN IN A RED TRACKSUIT :GAR


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

This is the best thing the WWE has done in a decade.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

My heart dont run on kool-aid


----------



## Shozan (Jan 9, 2012)

if Rikishi and Dusty Rhodes had a son...


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 9, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHA

Oh wow, this was worth the wait.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I just vomited in my mouth


----------



## Casanova (Jan 9, 2012)

Brodus Clay = The Funkasaurus = from Planet Funk = Ratings


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope Clay was the one who came up with this idea. Whoever it was that came up with this gets a massive approval for at least not recycling the typical dominant big guy routine.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

ALL ABOARD THE SPACESHIP TO PLANET FUNK


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ALL ABOARD THE SPACESHIP TO PLANET FUNK



I'm already on it.

I love how he kept asking questions during the match.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 9, 2012)

At least Brodus was polite during his match and said he is sorry.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

Although I do not approve of his tights.  He needs to put on more like a swagger or big shop type of tights.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn Brodus Clay is sooo gimickly! , already more entertaining than Ryder imo.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!

That was awesome, Brodus is over as fuck already


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2dVxFua7xlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]2dVxFua7xlY[/YOUTUBE]



SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMMA!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, wasn't long before Big Johny had to make his presencen known.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 9, 2012)

Chuckie T approves!



> *For some reason (whiskey) I'm watching Raw instead of the BCS championship. That Brodus Clay thing was the best deal I've seen in years.*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Brodus Clay is trending

right up there with genital warts, kiddie rapist, butt nugget, and bcs title game


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaoru Hanayama said:


> Chuckie T approves!



The BCS game is a fucking snoozefest. What does it tell you that I hate the current WWE, yet I'm so bored with the BCS game that tuning into Clay's debut was the best thing I've watched tonight?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 9, 2012)

Need more ho train in that funk


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> l had fun once, and it was awful



yep             .


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2012)

Brodus Clay is far more original and entertaining than the rest of the mid-card roster bar Ryder.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

@THETOMMYDREAMER


> PN News & Flash Funk had a baby together.Hello Brodus Clay. I think it is time for a reinforced ring dance off me vs him vs Dusty


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> yep             .



It was


----------



## Darc (Jan 9, 2012)

They ruined Clay, I guess the delay was for us to forget about Clays promos where he was a fucking beast, could of rocked the mid card. Fuck WWE creative, that was dumb to me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Ref botch.


----------



## Darc (Jan 9, 2012)

Swagger botches the kick out, burial time is set to resume.

Oh wait maybe it was the ref.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Darc said:


> Swagger botches the kick out, burial time is set to resume.
> 
> Oh wait maybe it was the ref.



The way Punk reacted to the ref made me think it was the ref who fucked it up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, now that finish was interesting.  I thought Swagger kicked out but ok.  Let me guess, instant replay reviews and challenge flags are going to be introduced soon.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

does anybody else hate the way Cole talks with his hands


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

Time for Kane rape


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

Add note that CM Punk looked like he was going after the Anaconda Vise.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Add note that CM Punk looked he was going after the Anaconda Vise.



Yep.

My guess is that Swagger was supposed to kick out and Punk would slap on the vise to get him to submit.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Ref had to take a shit and needed the match to end asap.  Could have happened to anyone


----------



## Totitos (Jan 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Time for Kane rape



heidenreich style


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Ricardo = ratings


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Ricardo speaking in English


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

lol @ Miz's Angry Face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Time for Kane rape



[YOUTUBE]2OlUjXW3N2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

What about Benoit


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Dem Horsemen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait a minute, isn't Flair already in the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm still in shock over Brodus Clay...


----------



## Darc (Jan 9, 2012)

Flair is gonna be there? Isn't he under contract with TNA still? He was just there for the PPV, unless he'll be free b4 WM. And Flair is going in once as a singles guy and second as a group member.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Ricardo and great black singing a song about weed 

he edited out the weed stuff  fucking sellout


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

RICARDO = GOD


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

This has to be the most entertaining RAW non wrestling segments EVER


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Dat Remix


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

Miz ruining the REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MIX


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

I want more Brodus Clay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Jericho time.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Here comes the troll.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 9, 2012)

Jericho still celebrating.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

The crowd falling for it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahahaahahah he doesnt say anything which is why Cole and King are quiet LOL


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2012)

Jericho - "Why?" 

Jericho's really trying to piss people off. Until they stop being puppets to his puppeteering it'll just continute. I mean the dude is really like "Why are you guys doing this?", he's really milking this for all it's worth now honestly. Even the fake crying wow.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

I love Jericho.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Wait wat?


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Super Trollage


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

He keeps saying WHY WHY WHY\


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2012)

Turned on the tv and started to cringe. wat.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking like a dork


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome Super Trollage by Jericho this is EPIC


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't believe how idiotic these crowds are, lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Jericho best in the world at what he does


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

THE KING OF TROLLS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, really finding what he is doing interesting.

Have they already had the Divas match?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 9, 2012)

Bet this will last till the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

inb4 Jericho reveals he's pregnant next week and Lance Storm is the father


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

This is like a cheesy slasher movie.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

This guy


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

righty tighty, lefty loosey broski


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 9, 2012)

Jericho's being an waste of time. What an surprise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 9, 2012)

Ryder changing a flat.


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 9, 2012)

lol... if people don't get it by now..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, what did I just watch?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This is like a cheesy slasher movie.



Was thinking the same thing. 

Only thing missing is the music.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

Tonight's main event:

Ryder changes a tyre!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Tonight must be tire iron night

would have been funnier if Ryder said "OH Fudge"


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Still changing the tire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, and he's still changing the tire.  

It going to be interesting to see how this Cena/Ziggler match turns out.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2012)

How many Broskis does it take to screw in a tire wheel LOL


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

we know how its gonna end


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

At this rate I can see them returning to Zack still trying to change the tyre next week.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 9, 2012)

the real funny part is I am pretty sure that model only has 4 lug nuts


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 9, 2012)

Cena's face all purple.


Vince is not gonna like this, someones trying to kill the cash cow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, Ziggler is making this match very entertaining.

And he is still changing the tire.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2012)

Still changing the tire.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

still changing it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

LMFAO @ Ryder's body on the pallet. This is too much.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 9, 2012)

Zack Ryder is ded.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2012)

Zack Ryder is the Krillin to John Cena's Goku, and Kane is Freiza

This will not end well for Kane


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Zack Ryder is the Krillin to John Cena's Goku, and Kane is Freiza
> 
> This will not end well for Kane



True, but it's going to be entertaining to the end. 

Right now for me, the Kane/Cena story has interested me more than the Punk/Big Johny situation for Raw.  Add in the introduction of the Funkasaurus and this has been a very entertaining night for me.


----------



## Legend (Jan 9, 2012)

Krillin owned count


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2012)

Punk sure became stale fast. Even Daniel's tweener antics are more entertaining than his reign. I guess he'll go down as another flop by WWE. Once Cena retires WWE will be done. Unless Woo Woo Woo can carry the company afterward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol, this, Kane's stalking, Ryder changing the tire, and Ziggler made this a fun Raw to watch.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 9, 2012)

As much as I love Brodus Clay, I would have much preferred the return of this guy... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpNViqE_oqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh damn, I forgot it was wrestling night


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 9, 2012)

You aren't in the minority, TetraVaal.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 10, 2012)

AND DO THE CREEP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Lol, are you gonna do a Ryder/tire gif next?  

Plus, has the WWE decided what to name that move Kane has used to knock out Cena.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 10, 2012)

Naw, MOAR BRODUS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus is gonna be the most over guy on the roster within 3 weeks. Guaranteed.

Happy fat dude that likes to dance and kick ass + hot bitches + funk = MONEY


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brodus is gonna be the most over guy on the roster within 3 weeks. Guaranteed.
> 
> Happy fat dude that likes to dance and kick ass + hot bitches + funk = MONEY



Man, I hope so. There's already people bitching about his gimmick on other boards and on Youtube. I just don't get it. You couldn't meet a bigger critic of the WWE than myself, yet I felt Clay's character was far more refreshing than the typical "monster heel" gimmick that guys his size get tagged with. The last thing I wanted was an Umaga (_R.I.P._) 2.0. I just hope the WWE doesn't rush this-- I know that's wishful thinking, but they need to let this simmer with the fans for a while, this new Brodus is great.

In other news, what the fuck has happened to Punk? The guy is still quality in the ring, but the best part of his character over the last several months was his work on the stick. I just don't get how the WWE can ruin something so good, and ruin it so quickly. Punk should have just split when he had the chance.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 10, 2012)

WWE did the best thing by giving brodus this gimmick. The big, monster heel gimmick just wouldn't have worked. Too cliche and not to mention we already HAVE monster heels running rampant. Too many even.

Watch Brodus become as popular as Zack Ryder. I'm already digging him.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2012)

Punk is the Obama of wrestling

Promises change, delivers nothing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

So you're saying the day Punk gets an ice cream bar will be his Bin Laden assassination moment?


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2012)

BC restored my faith in the world . Best thing ever.



Gilgamesh said:


> Punk is the Obama of wrestling
> 
> Promises change, delivers nothing



In this analogy, WWE are the republicans? 



Khris said:


> where are you from moe?
> 
> i'll be going to that UAE show as well



From sudan mate, but spent most of my life in the uae, the rest was in the states and malaysia. Whereabouts are  you from? I'd love to go to the show but I'm working nights those days. so fucking ghay 



urca said:


> OMG MOE AND KHRIS,I WANNA CRY,I CAN'T TRAVEL TO WATCH THE SHOW .



holy shit! from medina? hala!


----------



## Ceria (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't see it, but would brutus be considered a blend of Norman smiley and Godfather?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

More like Rikishi and Godfather.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus Clay to win the royal rumble  

so happy for edge, Y2J's antics are growing on me, Punk still booked to be irrelevant , Ryder/Kane was funny, Ricardo is epic.. good RAW.. 




S.A.F said:


> Punk sure became stale fast. Even Daniel's tweener antics are more entertaining than his reign. I guess he'll go down as another flop by WWE. Once Cena retires WWE will be done. Unless Woo Woo Woo can carry the company afterward.



yes, because not putting him in mainevents, not having him cut promos, and not putting him in a wwe-title worthy feud is all on him... 



mow said:


> BC restored my faith in the world . Best thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am from Bahrain, well.. if you're going, be sure to PM me


----------



## urca (Jan 10, 2012)

> holy shit! from medina? hala!


Ahleen 

What did Show whisper to Bryan on RAW?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus kind of reminds me of when one man gang became akeem the african dream


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 10, 2012)

Man didn't have time to watch Raw yesterday and apparently I missed Brodus epic return.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk got all angry because the ref botched last night. 

Yeah, because Punk NEVER botches.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 10, 2012)

The Rock promos are so epic, it lands people Marketing deals 

the wear and tear on your car


----------



## Ceria (Jan 10, 2012)

How much you wanna bet rock's gonna get a cut of that action 

I just saw the clip of Brodus's introduction and it's like seeing dude love come back.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus Clay's introduction--I definitely did not see that coming.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate how they keep calling Cena the leader of Cenation, he's not a faction leader. He's a doctor of suckanomics but nothing more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2012)

prepare to wait even longer

*-- ESPN's financial expert Michele Steele says that WWE has stated that John Cena was worth $106 million dollars in retail value in 2010.
*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

That's why you get anti-Cena tshirts instead of a heel turn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2012)

this makes me sad though.. i want a super change in the company fast..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

The Funkasaurus isn't enough for you?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 10, 2012)

mow said:


> In this analogy, WWE are the republicans?



You mean they aren't already :amazed

They been pretty open about being republicans even before Linda wanted to be in the senate.  Basically the only open democrat supporting member i know of in the WWE and that is Foley.  Kane is a Ron Paul ass kisser of the biggest kind too.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> prepare to wait even longer
> 
> *-- ESPN's financial expert Michele Steele says that WWE has stated that John Cena was worth $106 million dollars in retail value in 2010.
> *



Just imagine how much more it would be if the retail on his movies wasn't in the red 

Seriously though it is a dumb stat to use god only knows how much money hogan made wcw when he was heel.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't heel hogan outselling Everyone even more so than his face was during the 80s?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thats what I thought


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Just imagine how much more it would be if the retail on his movies wasn't in the red



Think how much it must've risen with the sale of those very T-shirts Gashir mentioned


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought Kane was an independent


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Think how much it must've risen with the sale of those very T-shirts Gashir mentioned



 by that logic if wwe wants to make money on cena movies he needs to be tortured and killed in the next one.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 10, 2012)

So what's up with Y2J? Also, what's the name of the song used for the WWE Network promo?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

Hogan made WCW money with the nWo, but he also had capable faces to oppose him like Sting, DDP, Luger, The Giant and the Steiners. Later on, they had Goldberg.

If Cena goes heel, the only person that could possibly stop him is the Funkasaurus.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan made WCW money with the nWo, but he also had capable faces to oppose him like Sting, DDP, Luger, The Giant and the Steiners. Later on, they had Goldberg.
> 
> If Cena goes heel, the only person that could possibly stop him is the Funkasaurus.



Santino


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> by that logic if wwe wants to make money on cena movies he needs to be tortured and killed in the next one.



#1. Box. Office. Smash.

Don't think for a second Vinny Mac is above it 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Santino



Correct. Don't sleep on Santino
He almost won the Royal Rumble, dammit.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2012)

Shirker said:


> #1. Box. Office. Smash.
> 
> Don't think for a second Vinny Mac is above it



Hell that movie is probably already in post production



> Correct. Don't sleep on Santino
> He almost won the Royal Rumble, dammit.



The Cobra will be done 29 times in one night


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwbbAl5ZGqI&feature=g-all-c&context=G2b15fb1FAAAAAAAAJAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I got a question. So I stopped watching WWE months ago, then I go to wwe.com or heared a crazy rumor that The Undertaker die or got buried by someone and for some reason Kane was kicking Rey M. ass? Why?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow...that was two years ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2012)

actually 18 months to 13 months ago, he came back for his WM match with HHH (Which he won) and has not been on TV since.


BTW a Regal tweet 



			
				regal said:
			
		

> People keep sending me things to sign to help get some non entity to become the new GM of Raw.Divvys.Why on earth would I do that.If that job needs filling then there is no one better suited than myself.#properfact.



I for one Endorse regal for GM.  His role as commisioner and the few weeks as GM (before wellness) were nothing but greatness.



> I thought Kane was an independent



Nope he hangs around with Ron Paul and the Paulites too much to be an independent.  He is a Ron Paul supporter through and through.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 11, 2012)

I approve Regal for GM as well and if not him then Foley or Edge. Anyone else wouldn't work for me. Oh yeah, here's the Smackdown spoilers guys. Wow. 


*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoilers_ 




* The show opens with a video package regarding last week’s World Heavyweight Championship match between Big Show and Daniel Bryan, followed by a plug for the rematch with No Countout and Disqualification rules for later tonight.

* World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan makes his way to the ring to cut a promo about his rematch with Big Show later tonight, but Mark Henry’s music hits. Henry comes out on the stage and tells Bryan that he is banned from ringside for the match. Henry adds that he wants a title shot on next week’s show.

* Justin Gabriel b. Heath Slater with the 450 Splash.

* Backstage, Drew McIntyre entered SmackDown General Manager Theodore Long’s office and talked about his last chance tonight. Long reminded Drew that if he did not win tonight, he would consider firing him on the spot. McIntyre left and Aksana entered.

* WWE Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes b. Ezekiel Jackson with the Cross Rhodes in a non-title match. After the match, Cody gave Booker T a dirty look.

* Backstage, WWE Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes ran into his brother Dustin. They bicker about Cody not showing proper respect to other wrestlers.

* Hunico, along with Camacho, came out on the bicycle and joined the announce team for the next match.

* Ted DiBiase b. Drew McIntyre with Dream Street. After the match, Drew looked visibly upset over the loss.

* Sheamus b. Jinder Mahal with the Brogue Kick.

* David Otunga b. Santino Marella with a new finisher.

* Backstage, AJ told World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan that she was going to be in his corner tonight when he defends the title against Big Show in a No Countout and Disqualification match.

* “Funkasaurous” Brodus Clay w/The Funkettes b. Tyson Kidd with a body drop.

* Backstage, Drew McIntyre went to approach the office of SmackDown General Manager Theodore Long, but changed his mind about going in and walked away depressed.

* Tamina b. Natalya with the Superfly Splash.

* Wade Barrett came out and cut a promo about taking out Randy Orton a few weeks back. Sheamus comes out and says they have unfinished business from the week before. Sheamus challenges Barrett to a match next week. Barrett takes a cheap shot at Sheamus and then leaves without uttering a word.

* World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan w/AJ vs. Big Show in a No Countout and Disqualifications match went to a no contest when AJ, who had accompanied Bryan to the ring, suffered a W.M.D. from Show after Bryan had ducked the move. After the match, trainers came out to take AJ to the back and Bryan went along to close the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Funkasaurus isn't enough for you?



he won't last long i fear 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Just imagine how much more it would be if the retail on his movies wasn't in the red
> 
> Seriously though it is a dumb stat to use god only knows how much money hogan made wcw when he was heel.





Nemesis said:


> Wasn't heel hogan outselling Everyone even more so than his face was during the 80s?



was hogan's fans 5-year olds and emo moms that will probably boycott wwe if their hero cena turned out to be a douche bag all along? 


with hogan, i thought they tuned to see him to boo him.. with cena its different.. especially how he keeps on saying he'll never turn back on his fans.. unless a top face thats almost as worthy as him faces him.. only problem cena/orton been done a billion times, and they're being too stupid with punk..



@Smackdown

*Spoiler*: __ 




>Cody gave Booker T a dirty look; about damn time it happened 
>Funkasaurous on smackdown; 
>AJ


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 11, 2012)

Hogan as a heel had a quite a few credible top faces to work with

Cena not so much


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 11, 2012)

WCW and WWF actually built heels.  WWE not so much.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> was hogan's fans 5-year olds and emo moms that will probably boycott wwe if their hero cena turned out to be a douche bag all along?
> 
> 
> with hogan, i thought they tuned to see him to boo him.. with cena its different.. especially how he keeps on saying he'll never turn back on his fans.. unless a top face thats almost as worthy as him faces him.. only problem cena/orton been done a billion times, and they're being too stupid with punk..



No but when Hogan was walking to the ring he was being universally cheered by the crowd, while he wasn't over like he was in the 80s he pretty much was still thought of as the top face in wrestling.  So much so that even the fans were shocked when he leg dropped in the 6 man tag match to be shown as the 3rd man.  It was more a risk to turn Hogan heel then than it is to turn Cena now.  He already has the boos of the biggest demographic while the kids and single mothers will just go to another wrestler, they always do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2012)

If Cena turns heel, all the smarks will become Cena fans(Because heels are so cool ) and then all the little kids will buy Cena sucks tshirts.

Guaranteed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> No but when Hogan was walking to the ring he was being universally cheered by the crowd, while he wasn't over like he was in the 80s he pretty much was still thought of as the top face in wrestling.  So much so that even the fans were shocked when he leg dropped in the 6 man tag match to be shown as the 3rd man.  It was more a risk to turn Hogan heel then than it is to turn Cena now.  He already has the boos of the biggest demographic *while the kids and single mothers will just go to another wrestler, they always do.*



how do you know that, i certainly can't see it..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 11, 2012)

They will all go to Rey mysterio because he has jeebus tattoos and moms and little kids love jeebus


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone will join the cult of the Funkasaurus.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> *he won't last long i fear
> *



What I don't even the Funkmaster will


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2012)

I think they'll go from cena to ryder. They've ruined punk.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm surprised they can induct the four horsemen yet somehow can choose not to include Malenko or Benoit, Mongo never really made anything of himself so i don't see him as being worthy enough. 

Say what you want to about Benoit i still think his accomplishments inside the ring have to be acknowledged and separated from those outside the ring.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2012)

Well the four horsement have had many incarnations.  I mean sure there was the Mongo and malenko with benoit and flair (with Anderson) in their last WCW incarnation.  But other members through the years include Hennig, Sting, Luger, Sid and hell even Paul Roma (the joke that he is) was even in the horsemen.  But I bet none of them will be indited. This is the original 4 only. (Seems like they are going for mix of 1st and 3rd incarnation not including Ole Anderson)



> how do you know that, i certainly can't see it..



Because the kids are wrestling fans.  I am sure that they won't stop watching just because of one person.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 11, 2012)

i have happy for Edge like any other  wrestling fan but I call BS that Randy Savage didn't get this 1st pick .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2012)

If he's inducted, Savage will probably be the last pick. 

Also...Savage smashed Steph, so I bet Vince is still sore about it.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 11, 2012)

Savage had a piece of that ass? damn


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2012)

Savage will be next year,  This year belongs to the rock.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 11, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> actually 18 months to 13 months ago, he came back for his WM match with HHH (Which he won) and has not been on TV since.



So after his bout with H, he hasn't made a return. Now I remember why I stopped watching and after loosing Egde to retirement..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 11, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Savage had a piece of that ass? damn



He snapped into the whole thing oooohhhhhhhh yeah


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 11, 2012)

From the Rock's official Twitter:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If he's inducted, Savage will probably be the last pick.
> 
> *Also...Savage smashed Steph, so I bet Vince is still sore about it. *



Don't you mean, *inhale* the one *deep inhale* the only *deeper inhale* the game!!!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 12, 2012)

I love how Brodus Clay is basically Cameron Lynn and Naomi's meal ticket. As much as both of those two suck, this could be a perfect opportunity for WWE to get some heat on the Divas. I'm not ashamed to say that I would love to see Brodus Clay & his Ho's vs. Alberto Del Rio & the Bellas. Not only for Clay getting his revenge~! on Del Rio for ditching him, but for the fact that no matter what Naomi or Lynn did it wouldn't matter because Brodus is so over. I know that Naomi has the personality of a pencil and Cameron Lynn is ludicrously green (we've all seen Tough Enough), but if Brodus is going to be hovering around the upper mid-card I honestly wouldn't count it out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2012)

Cameron Lynn thinks Melina vs Alicia Fox was the greatest match ever.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the "new" Rock sucks? If anything, he's just as every bit of PG as John Cena.

I may be in the minority, but I don't care for their match at Mania.

I really want to see Ziggler VS. Jericho VS. CM Punk (c) at Mania., but that won't happen 'cause the WWE knows the three of them would put on the better match.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 12, 2012)

Cena/Rock will the greatest match of all time


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the "new" Rock sucks? If anything,* he's just as every bit of PG as John Cena*.



You're absolutely, universality alone in this opinion.

The Rock literally has not changed anything about his act since 2000.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 12, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> He snapped into the whole thing oooohhhhhhhh yeah



So she was snapping into his not so slim jim?  

ooooooohhhhhh yeah


----------



## urca (Jan 12, 2012)

Full Detailed Smackdown spoilers

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown_ 




The show started with Daniel Bryan, who came out to a good amount of heat. A "you suck" chant broke out. Daniel played the role of innocent heel. Mark Henry came out to some cheers (face turn?). He said that he would face the winner of the main event next week for the World Heavyweight Championship.

1. Justin Gabriel defeated Heath Slater. Gabriel won with with Hornswoggle's help

The order of events may be off. 

Backstage, Santino Marella gave Teddy Long some "Santino Original" ideas when David Otunga walked in. Teddy made a Santino vs. Otunga match for later.

2. David Otunga defeated Santino Marella. No, this isn't a typo, David Otunga beat Santino.

3. Brodus Clay squashed Tyson Kidd. Clay won in 20 seconds or maybe less.

4. Ted DiBiase defeated Drew McIntyre. Hunico was on commentary.

Wade Barrett came out and cut a promo on Sheamus and challenged him to a match on next week's Smackdown.

Cody Rhodes came out and ran down Laredo. He got huge heat. 

5. Cody Rhodes defeated Ezekiel Jackson. 

6. Sheamus defeated Jinder Mahal. 

7. Tamina defeated Natalya. 

Daniel Bryan came out for the main event and A.J. was by his side. She must have botched it because she was supposed to come out after Daniel, so they re-taped the entrance, which caused confusion.

8. Daniel Bryan fought Big Show to a no-contest. I was really into this match until A.J. came and kept sticking out her ass to me. Anyways, they brawled outside and Daniel ran away from Big Show, who chased him and then ran into A.J. and knocked her out. Big Show broke down in tears as A.J. was stretchered out of the arena. Bryan kept yelling at Big Show, saying it was all his fault.

Overall it was an OK episode of Smackdown.

Biggest Pops
1. Big Show
2. Sheamus
3. Santino

Biggest Heat
1. Cody Rhodes
2. Daniel Bryan
3. Wade Barrett




*Spoiler*: _My SD Impression_ 




Glad that Bryan got the 2nd biggest heat in such a short time.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 12, 2012)

Ceria said:


> So she was snapping into his not so slim jim?
> 
> ooooooohhhhhh yeah



Or as macho likes to call it "the tower of power to sweet to be sour funky like a monkey"

Oooooooohhhhhhh yeah 

Speaking of  chyna is coming to the local stripclub this weekend.  Do I go to see her penis sized clit in person.

Yes/No


----------



## Ceria (Jan 12, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Or as macho likes to call it "the tower of power to sweet to be sour funky like a monkey"
> 
> Oooooooohhhhhhh yeah
> 
> ...



Ooohhhh yeah,  

SD thoughts, Funkasaurus is there, that's all i need to know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Or as macho likes to call it "the tower of power to sweet to be sour funky like a monkey"
> 
> Oooooooohhhhhhh yeah
> 
> ...



I heard someone say that it shrunk. 

Also...she's escorting now.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 12, 2012)

Would escorting be the logical next step in the career of someone coming from a brief stint at tna?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2012)

who's the person ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jB3C0fflMxQ[/YOUTUBE]

nostalgiawithchips.gif


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2012)

urca said:


> Full Detailed Smackdown spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown_
> 
> ...



It's going to be interesting to see this televised.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully the Heel DB gets a nice title reign because I'm enjoying his attitude towards how he keeps the belt.  I feel a bit sorry for AJ's character though, creative couldn't at least have her make an attempt for the Divas belt. 

Funkasaurus on SmackDown might be very interesting since I would love to see the crowd reaction towards him.  I'll also watch to see how Otunga gets the win.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 12, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> From the Rock's official Twitter:



YESSS!!!

The Most Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment Today..


----------



## urca (Jan 12, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's going to be interesting to see this televised.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _SD_ 




I feel sorry for her,too.
But c'mon,how many divas do you see in the main event in general?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2012)

urca said:


> *Spoiler*: _SD_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, you have a point.

*Spoiler*: __ 



If they are going this route involving AJ, then how is she as a heel character if she is going to be sticking around DB.


----------



## Godot (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Either AJ joins him as a heel (and thinks Big Show attacked her or something like that) or DB dumps her, and he spends the rest of 2012 banging hoes.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 12, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]jB3C0fflMxQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nostalgiawithchips.gif



MORTAL KOMBAT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol, anybody remember this one.
[YOUTUBE]bkEwz4DCnLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 12, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, anybody remember this one.
> [YOUTUBE]bkEwz4DCnLM[/YOUTUBE]



ah yes memories, back when it was "Sci-Fi" and not "syfy"


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Sci-Fi, SyFy, Sai Fai, Shy Guy, Star Fox. It's still a shit channel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Sci-Fi, SyFy, Sai Fai, Shy Guy, Star Fox. It's still a shit channel.



Lol, well I use to watch Sci-Fi for ECW and it's anime block, but now I just watch it on Fridays for SmackDown and for the creature features that show up on Sat.  

Despite reading the spoilers, I wanting to see how this weeks SmackDown looks.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

So.... college football's finally over(NATIONAL CHAMPIONS ONCE AGAIN, BABY! ), I marathoned 5 weeks of RAWs/SDs/Impacts to catch up and here's some thoughts:

This week's RAW was pretty good minus the ref screw-up and Kane/Ryder nonsense ruining two perfectly fine matches.

ALL HAIL THE FUNKASAURUS! Did NOT seem that coming when he was being announced and am much better for it. If the WWE doesn't fly in Rikishi for the Rumble and have these two do a dancing bit, then someone needs to be slapped.

Ziggler is absolutely the best wrestler in the WWE right now, but then again, he has been for pretty much this entire year.

Had a feeling Bryan turning heel was gonna happen and it looks good so far(more interesting than Punk, at least).

Cena/Kane would be so much better if Kane wasn't such a long-winded putz and had a scarier sounding voice.

Feel weird saying this, but Otunga seems to be getting a bit better in the ring and he dropped a little weight, too.

Miz still needs about a month-long break from being on TV as he's horribly burnt out right now.

The fire-pillar in the ring bit from last week was very good and I didn't see that coming at ALL.

Bully Ray is the best heel not named Johnny Ace in the business. He honestly should be TNA Champion right now instead of the mega-boring Roode.

Ryder's really not good enough to justify his current push(hat's off to him though for making it that high) and the tire bit had me howling with laughter for all the wrong reasons.

Johnny Ace is shitting all over Punk on the mic in this feud(and in general).

Why are Hunico, Epico, and Primo all of the sudden not teaming up after banding together to try and get rid of Sin Cara? Hunico's Eddy Guerrero-Lite promos are really annoying and that new dude he brought in sounds too much like that Anarquia asshole from TNA who's fucking terrible.

Got a few more, but I think I'm close to the word limit, so it'll be in another post.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ziggler is absolutely the best wrestler in the WWE right now, but then again, he has been for pretty much this entire year.



Yeah the entire 13 days of this year.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

Continued:

Jericho looks in better shape than when he last left, but even with the blatantly obvious heel turn coming up, I really don't care to see him again.

Mark Henry needs to do more commentary because last week's SD main event was a thing of beauty. 

Show does a really great job jumping from happy go-lucky big dude to super pissed-off monster on promos. That bit backstage with Bryan before their match last week was pretty much perfect from both guys.

The Booker/Cody Rhodes series twas okay. Really want to see Cody and Goldy hook up since Dustin'll probably call the match and it'll be better than Booker and his really awkward offense.

TNA pushing Jeff Hardy as a main-eventer AGAIN and even having Sting stick up for him is pretty shitty.

God, I hate Crimson and Matt Morgan.

Thank Jeebus that the Pope/Devon horseshit is finally over with. What a fucking waste of TV time.

Angle's unshaven "homeless derelict" look is *very* unsettling, especially with his dead eyes.

Why the fucking FUCK is AJ feuding with Christopher Daniels again? Why the fuck is Daniels still employed? Hell, why the fuck is Kazarian still employed?

I really want to hate myself for laughing at Eric Young's brain-damaged act, but dammit, the dude is really funny.

I sorely miss the Champion of Mexico. I don't miss his shrill ass wife screaming all the fucking time(which usually coincided with Velvet Skye getting TV time).

Anybody else notice that Eric Young's been on TV more than the actual TV Champion? Good job, TNA!

Have to say, as much as I like both McIntyre and Swagger, they're probably way too damaged to ever be taken seriously again(which fucking sucks ass).

If R-Truth's gonna keep the crazy act, then he still needs to hate the "Little Jimmys" and not listen to 'em. Speaking of hate, I hate that he's still goading the fans into "What"ing him. UGH...

I think that's about it. Expect to see me a bit more regularly again since football's over with.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Yeah the entire 13 days of this year.



Now trending on twitter


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Yeah the entire 13 days of this year.


Twas supposed to be "this past year", but oh well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Yeah the entire 13 days of this year.



Agreed.

Ziggler is not the best wrestler in the WWE, he's the best seller-- there's a difference. I really like Zigger, but when people sit here and make such erroneous claims, it makes me wonder if they actually know what a wrestler is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

I know what a wrestler is and Ziggler is one along with being the best in the company.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 13, 2012)

You are both wrong everyone knows sin cara is the best wrestler and Kelly Kelly is the best seller

Come at me bros


----------



## Darc (Jan 13, 2012)

> Why the fucking FUCK is AJ feuding with Christopher Daniels again? Why the fuck is Daniels still employed? Hell, why the fuck is Kazarian still employed?


AJ is so under used lately its scary.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You are both wrong everyone knows sin cara is the best wrestler and Kelly Kelly is the best seller
> 
> Come at me bros


----------



## Shadow (Jan 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly is the best yeller yes.  AHHHHHHHH!!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!! HARDER!!! HARDER!!!! AHHHHHH!!!! :33


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I know what a wrestler is and Ziggler is one along with being the best in the company.



Look, I know I probably came off as a dick in that post, but I wasn't intending to. I like Ziggler-- he has one of the best gimmicks going in the WWE right now. He's solid in the ring, well above average, but the best in the company? No. He's just a great worker and easily the best seller in the company. He still has some techniques to refine before I'll call him the best wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 13, 2012)

The Funkasaurus is the best everything in the WWE you mooks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

He's on Smackdown tonight, right? If so, I finally have a reason to watch.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Kelly Kelly is the best yeller yes.  AHHHHHHHH!!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!! HARDER!!! HARDER!!!! AHHHHHH!!!! :33



Oh thats right yeller.  I always get yelling/selling confused.

Broomstick is the best seller


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Look, I know I probably came off as a dick in that post, but I wasn't intending to. I like Ziggler-- he has one of the best gimmicks going in the WWE right now. He's solid in the ring, well above average, but the best in the company? No. He's just a great worker and easily the best seller in the company. He still has some techniques to refine before I'll call him the best wrestler in the WWE.


He's generally been having the best matches week-in and week-out for the company since last year, which is something no one else on the roster can claim right now(even Bryan or the massively overrated C.M. Punk). So, honestly, if not him, then who?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I sorely miss the Champion of Mexico. I don't miss his shrill ass wife screaming all the fucking time(which usually coincided with Velvet Skye getting TV time).



Isn't he doing something in India promoting another TNA program there?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

Might be. I know they already taped a few episodes of Indian show so far, so who knows?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's generally been having the best matches week-in and week-out for the company since last year, which is something no one else on the roster can claim right now(even Bryan or the massively overrated C.M. Punk). So, honestly, if not him, then who?



Oh boy, here we go with the overrated CM Punk dreck. This was bound to happen once he came back and rose to the top of the company. 

*blows raspberry*

Punk, for all my money, is still the most complete wrestler in the company and I haven't had a complaint about any of his matches over the course of the last year. If anyone is becoming overrated it's Ziggler-- what be-end-all technical precision is Ziggler accomplishing that Punk isn't? What repertoire of signature moves if Ziggler utilizing that Punk doesn't do himself? What amount of workrate is Ziggler putting in that Punk doesn't? What exorbitant quantity of charisma is Ziggler bringing inside the ring that Punk isn't?

Seriously, get off the dude's nuts. Ziggler is good, but he's not that good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2012)

Ziggler is 1992 HBK without the charisma. He also needs Vicky to sing his theme like Sherrie did for Shawn.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 13, 2012)

I think Ziggler has charisma, but it's gonna take more than him throwing his body around like a fish out of water every time someone performs a finisher on him before I start calling him the best wrestler in the company.


----------



## Darc (Jan 13, 2012)

Ziggler can be the best in the company, Punk is the best in the worlddddddd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 13, 2012)

Punk being "the best in the world" is as ridiculous as Davey Richards being the "best in the world." Although Punk is 100000000000000000000000000000000x better than that no-selling abomination.

I mean, if we're going to be objective here, Randy Orton for all his boringness, delivered more good matches than CM Punk did last year.

But this year will belong to...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Punk, for all my money, is still the most complete wrestler in the company and I haven't had a complaint about any of his matches over the course of the last year.


And what makes him the "most complete wrestler in the company"? Don't think Punk's a bad wrestler, but he's never lived up the "Best in the World" moniker that he and his starry-eyed fanboys like to toss around.



> If anyone is becoming overrated it's Ziggler-- what be-end-all technical precision is Ziggler accomplishing that Punk isn't?


When's Punk ever shown any sort of technical precision in the WWE? Nobody in the WWE does any sort of real technical wrestling, so asking for something like this is just pointless.



> What repertoire of signature moves if Ziggler utilizing that Punk doesn't do himself?


What the hell does this question have to do with one being better than the other?



> What amount of workrate is Ziggler putting in that Punk doesn't?






> What exorbitant quantity of charisma is Ziggler bringing inside the ring that Punk isn't?


Charisma's probably the one thing I'd give Punk over Dolph if only because Dolph was being sold for a long time as a dude that needed Vickie to talk for him and is only just now getting out from under that label.



> Seriously, get off the dude's nuts. Ziggler is good, but he's not that good.


Funny... I could say the same thing about Punk.


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I think Ziggler has charisma, but it's gonna take more than him *throwing his body around like a fish out of water* every time someone performs a finisher on him before I start calling him the best wrestler in the company.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnHb9i0NyQU[/YOUTUBE]
Ric Flair used SPLASH! -- It was super effective! :


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Watching SmackDown right now.  Lol at Bryan's promo.  Load of Dung.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Racist Cody is best Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol at Satnino's Cage match idea.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

A better idea would've been if Xhibit was the referee.

I really hate Hunico and Camacho(sic)'s gimmick. It makes me uncomfortable. All they have to do is have them tow around a pitbull everywhere they go while drinking tequila from the bottle and the stereotype set will be complete.

EDIT*
Cole: "That could fetch a pretty penny at the pawn shop."
Me: "..."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Shirker said:


> A better idea would've been if Xhibit was the referee.
> 
> I really hate Hunico and Camacho(sic)'s gimmick. It makes me uncomfortable. All they have to do is have them tow around a pitbull everywhere they go while drinking tequila from the bottle and the stereotype set will be complete.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on the Hunico/Camacho gimmick. 

Are the giving Drew a similar storyline that they did with MVP a while back?

Edit:
Lol at DB's attitude.  Geez, now he's getting AJ involved in his plans.  "How much do you love me?"


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Is it ironic that Wade Barret the Englishman is misinterpreting irony and getting it mixed up with coincidence?

EDIT*
Uh-oh, looks like Bryan's about to hide behind his girlfriend if that earlier scene + her coming to ringside is any indication.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn, Aj Lee was bulldozed.:amazed
Wow, the crowd chanting "She's OK."


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, she got slammed pretty hard. Still, It's AJ. She's use those kinda bumps by now, I take.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, she got slammed pretty hard. Still, It's AJ. She's use those kinda bumps by now, I take.



Hopefully she gets rewarded with a nice Divas title reign for all she has been put through.  

Very entertaining main event from start to finish.  Pretty much use to having Kidd and Natie job away.  Otuna's finisher looks like it would hurt if it landed wrong.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 13, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, she got slammed pretty hard. Still, It's AJ. She's use those kinda bumps by now, I take.



Jay Lethal would know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Jay Lethal would know.



"You must spread more reputation......"
Dammit.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got to say that Jesse Sorensen has a lot of potential. If a Fit Finlay or Jushin Liger got his hands on this guy (or he had two-four years in FCW) he could have the makings to be a pretty big star, IMO. I think that stands for quite a few Wrestlers that have walked through TNA over the years, though. He isn't going to learn anything working multi-man jungle gym matches against the other clueless X-Division guys.


----------



## Vox (Jan 14, 2012)

So now Swagger is just a goon?

Fuck you creative.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty sure Jack Swagger is going to challenge Zack Ryder for the US Championship next week on RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2012)

Swagger is going after Ryder's belt this coming Monday, pending if Ryder can wrestle after Kane's attack.  Don't know how that match is going to be booked, but I'm guessing that either Swagger gets the belt or Kane interupts the match.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 14, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I've got to say that *Jesse Sorensen* has a lot of potential. If a Fit Finlay or Jushin Liger got his hands on this guy (or he had two-four years in FCW) he could have the makings to be a pretty big star, IMO. I think that stands for quite a few Wrestlers that have walked through TNA over the years, though. He isn't going to learn anything working multi-man jungle gym matches against the other clueless X-Division guys.



He performed exceptionally in the four way match at genesis, it was pretty fucked up that he lost it. The fact that both heel champions X division and heavyweight walked out of the ppv was a big fuck you from dixie to the fans who wanted face champions.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2012)

From dixie and that other guy who loves putting championships on heels .


----------



## mow (Jan 14, 2012)

"I'm talking to you, Heyman125!" 

I love you, my champion xD


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 14, 2012)

So, Jamie Noble returned to the ring against Daniel Bryan at a RAW House show today. Even if he would still be a job guy working Superstars every week, I'd be completely open to Noble getting back in the ring full time.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 14, 2012)

Ziggler needs to drop VG and Swagger needs his eagle back.  She is hurting more than helping.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 14, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, anybody remember this one.
> [YOUTUBE]bkEwz4DCnLM[/YOUTUBE]



Even better...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Even better...


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2012)

I hope i never see Little Dick Johnson again. 

That was beyond homoerotic.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 15, 2012)

No selling Jamie Noble's return.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 15, 2012)

Noble Vs Punk on ROH was a beauty to the eyes, awesome matches they had there.


If Noble is indeed coming back, even if just to "train" some wrestlers, i would be satisfied.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 15, 2012)

any favs to win royal rumble?


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jan 15, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> So, Jamie Noble returned to the ring against Daniel Bryan at a RAW House show today. Even if he would still be a job guy working Superstars every week, I'd be completely open to Noble getting back in the ring full time.



Noble vs. Bryan, oh, the memories...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 15, 2012)

My RR prediction is Jericho.  He needs to win to string out a storyline with punk.  Assuming they are going that route


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2012)

Last night i attended a indie wrestling show, vintage wrestling where a former tough enough contestant performed, i didn't recognize the guy at first, he reminded me a lot of maven, but it was someone named Mickael zaki. he was eliminated early on in the last season, i was surprised to see him still wrestling.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

I could see Orton returning at the Rumble and winning since it's his hometown.





...Which would really suck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2012)

I hope they have two guys in the ring and then they eliminate each other and the last guy to come in is Jericho who wins by simply entering the ring. Then he celebrates while not saying anything again. The ultimate trolling.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope they have two guys in the ring and then they eliminate each other and the last guy to come in is Jericho who wins by simply entering the ring. Then he celebrates while not saying anything again. The ultimate trolling.



Now that is the shit of dreams I would strongly endorse this ending.   funkasaurus needs to be one of these last guys and scream "oh my bad" when they both get eliminated


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2012)

yall had me thinking the Royal Rumble was tonight .


----------



## pussyking (Jan 15, 2012)

is it rrue the wwe had a 40 man ryoal rumble? why the fuck would you do that? the rumble is long enough as it is.

someone told me kevin nash won the rumble last yer. why the fuck is he still wrestling?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2012)

Because he is Kevin Nash, the guy who doesn't afraid of anything and cusses out anybody who calls him old.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2012)

He was in it last year he didn't win it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 15, 2012)

Epico & Primo defeated Air Boom for the WWE Tag titles at a RAW House show today.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Epico & Primo defeated Air Boom for the WWE Tag titles at a RAW House show today.



Wow...that's pretty lame.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2012)

lol  .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2012)

Insert Ryder phrase here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Epico & Primo defeated Air Boom for the WWE Tag titles at a RAW House show today.



Lol, well there goes anymore prestige that those titles once held.  Couldn't even wait to do it on one of their televised shows.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well there goes anymore prestige that those titles once held.  Couldn't even wait to do it on one of their televised shows.



Not always but usually that means some other stuff is afoot.  Maybe they shit-canned bourne


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Not always but usually that means some other stuff is afoot.  Maybe they shit-canned bourne



Ouch, if that's true then I feel bad for Kofi.  Hopefully creative can get him back into the singles competion and we can get a lengthy match from him and DB.  Really didn't like the short match they had.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

makes sense considering that bourne is in the doghouse


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 15, 2012)

Did you guys notice that the "Evan Bourne is in the doghouse" reports had basically every single IWC cliche in it? Even if Bourne isn't in good favor now, I could pretty much confirm it isn't because "durr Triple H is holding small guiz downzZz" or whatever that bullshit report said.

WWE will occasionally throw a Title change out at a House show to add some unpredictability to their non-televised events. I assume it isn't any different here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

eh.. don't care either ways.. i mean who cares about the tag titles anyways?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Epico & Primo defeated Air Boom for the WWE Tag titles at a RAW House show today.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow...that's pretty lame.



That is fucking awesome i've waited ages for someone to dethrone those two. I really wish it had been awesome truth instead. I'll settle for LWO


----------



## Darc (Jan 15, 2012)

Penny titles too good.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2012)

I think there should be more predictability in the titles changing hands, it makes the house shows worthless if there isnt at least a chance it could change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

house shows = fan service.. so no..


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't think I've cared for the tag team division since the E&C, Dudley Boys, and Hardy Boyz days.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah preety much E doesnt care about Tag Teams anymore.  I don't think they plan on bringing/creating any solid tag teams that is not named HHH HBK lol...


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2012)

Using their current roster i doubt they could create anyone as epic as the hardy's dudleys or edge and christian.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, it they want the WWE could bring back a variation of the Twin Towers by teaming Henry and Clay together.


----------



## Vox (Jan 15, 2012)

They have the talent to make solid tag teams. Creative just sucks ass. Or they're just really focused on singles.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 16, 2012)

Evan Bourne posted this on Twitter:



> Monday Night Rematch! RT @TrueKofi: You can't be a multiple time champion without losing. Tomorrow RAW in Anaheim. We will have our rematch.



So it looks like we'll see a Tag Title match on Monday night.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Ziggler and Swagger could have been something great. Unfortunately, Swagger has never heard of this thing called "personality."


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 16, 2012)

So, WWE just signed Actor & Country singer Kris Kristofferson's son, Jody Kristofferson to a developmental contract. lol


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2012)

WWE.com said:
			
		

> Celebrity Blogger Perez Hilton who was recently put through Diva Boot Camp in Hollywood with Kelly Kelly, Alicia Fox and Eve, will make a special appearance on tonight's Raw SuperShow! He'll be the guest ring announcer for the Divas match.



 .  .


----------



## Ceria (Jan 16, 2012)

mow said:


> .  .



I wonder if he was taught how to give a bj like a diva


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by WWE.com
> Celebrity Blogger Perez Hilton who was recently put through Diva Boot Camp in Hollywood with Kelly Kelly, Alicia Fox and Eve, will make a special appearance on tonight's Raw SuperShow! He'll be the guest ring announcer for the Divas match.



Wow, I didn't know the WWE had a Diva Boot Camp. What do they teach there; how to whiff moves and scream excessively.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2012)

How to escape Vince's clutches 101?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 16, 2012)

I know one thing they don't teach. How to run the ropes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Am I the only one that doesn't have issues with cross-promotion for the WWE at this time? I understand the idea of not wanting to lose fans to something like the UFC, but this could have generated some interest for UFC fans who aren't aware of the WWE or its starts, and someone like Punk, being a native of Chicago, could have done just that. 

I know some people aren't too hot on Punk on here, but this is pretty stupid. The guy should have left when he had the chance. Same ol' WWE, same ol' Vince.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

mow said:


> .  .


Who?

And Diva Boot Camp is probably an undercover name for Michael Hayes' office.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2012)

Some gay blogger/gossiper/celebrity(?).

I don't like him much, he's kind of a dick. Which means he'll fit perfectly in WWE, so I don't see where the facepalms are coming from


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 16, 2012)

Claudio Castagnoli vs. Consequences Creed from FCW.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENxnX05Yzek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoever thought of giving Double Ho Seven to CC deserves a raise. It's so damn fitting for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't know CC was in FCW. When did this happen??!

Oh and lookin forward to epico and primo as tag champs. So how many tag titles does primo have now?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I didn't know CC was in FCW. When did this happen??!
> 
> Oh and lookin forward to epico and primo as tag champs. So how many tag titles does primo have now?



I'm betting that air boom might win it back tonight. Or do you think they're still on the outs with trips? I wonder what broomstick's opinion is.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2012)

You say Divas Boot Camp Dave Batista says it's just another Saturday Night


----------



## Ceria (Jan 16, 2012)

Shadow said:


> You say Divas Boot Camp Dave Batista says it's just another Saturday Night



haha


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

In b4 Kofi turns heel to celebrate teh holiday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, Foley starting off.  Hopefully this doesn't go down hill.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Mick Foley!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

God is on tv


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

One more match! 

Mick Foley/Dude Love/Cactus Jack/Mankind all in the Rumble.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Now THAT'S a main event to look forward.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> God is on tv



Oh? I guess the camera really does add a few pounds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, at Ziggler comments towards Foley.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Darc said:


> Oh? I guess the camera really does add a few pounds.



Just full of the love of the world is all


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

inb4 foley's kids cry yet again at witnessing their daddy getting mauled.


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

Why is Ziggler bullying Foley?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Ziggler seems a little bit upset.

I think he is jealous that he can't pull off plaid like Foley.

It's okay, Ziggy, that's a sad fate all us mere mortals face.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Loving this crowd so far. Full of energy as it should always be.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome would be GTS' to foley, zigs, and vicks


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

This cluster fuck of a promo is awesome


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

I just notice Johnny have no eyebrows.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

WHAT!?1/?/?!?!?!?

A title change that was not LIVE.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

When was the last time a championship was changed in a House Show?

Diesel vs Backlund?


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

Totitos said:


> When was the last time a championship was changed in a House Show?
> 
> Diesel vs Backlund?



Miz & Morrison defeated CM Punk & Kingston


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Kofi always looks like he is wearing diapers


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

In before Bourne is future endeavored.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol at Jericho's response.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 16, 2012)

Chris is epic


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

Possibly the greatest technical trio ever.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

LIGHT EM UP BABEH


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Jericho has gone beyond God-level.  Everytime he is on tv I am worried my head will blow up from epic overload


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

Sin City?
Ryback!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, are those cheers and boos at the same time I'm hearing.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Ryder is the best slasher movie beau ever.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

I heard cheers not boos, also seems like this RAW is having some technical difficulties.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers for WWWYKI and boos for the orange tranny.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Eve is the furthest thing from a tranny, wtf dude


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

That promo was more proof that a masked Kane is always infinitely better than an unmasked Kane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, that's an awesome chant.  Lets Go Ryder!! Woo, Woo, Woo!!

Interesting match.  Wow, is not that Swaggers finisher that Ryder has kicked out of twice.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger won 

/Inb4Voxblowshisload


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Who gives a shit about the U.S. Title, He's got Eve now


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger finally wins a match, and it was for the U.S championship. 


At least Ryder has the injury as an excuse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Well from the looks of it, it seems it going to be a heel night.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

Man that made Ryder look kinda weak.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Mixed feelings about this. Good to see Swaggie regaining momentum after his lukewarm whc-post run but Ryder losing at his first tittle defense is a bummer.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Greatest tagteam ever would be Ratings and Broomstick


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Ryder will win the Title back at Mania.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

This could be good.  Swagger and Ryder need building....right?  Just get VG away.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoops.  My bad....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh come on.  Why?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

RAW IS WAR SHIRT.


That makes up for EVERYTHING


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Johnny putting dem bitches down.


EDIT: wow what a heat magnet


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

At least he doesn't look like a drag queen anymore.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

WWE today you have sunk to a new low.  mae young giving birth to a hand has finally been toppled for worse segment ever.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2012)

Jeebus, Parez lost a lot of weight. The hell?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

Perez Hilton gets more heat than Ziggler.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Shout by King on that RAW IS WAR shirt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Another Divas match, another roll up victory.

What in the hell was that?


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

what the fuck was that


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

lol divas division


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> WWE today you have sunk to a new low.  mae young giving birth to a hand has finally been toppled for worse segment ever.



Lets be fair here... he wasn't as half queer as I thought he would be.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

what the fuck is going on on smackdown?!? Big Show just did a slight bump and AJ breaks in half. This is why they need to be pushin that thicker, bigger girl, Katelyn.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahahaha Divas Division has no No.1 Contender yet ahahaha


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Wade n Truth shooting on each other? Oh yes.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, please acknowledge the presence of Woi Barruh.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Man that made Ryder look kinda weak.



He kicked out of Swagger's finisher 2 or 3 times and was injured

How did he look weak?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

And this is me at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, what in the world am I watching now.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

This is fantastic, TEDDY, TAG MATCH PLEASE!


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

This segment is reaching boundaries of whatthefuckery.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 16, 2012)

R-Truth just won the fucking game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, and here comes that tag maker.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

HOLD ON PLAYA!


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FUCKING YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 16, 2012)

HOLD ON A MINUTE PLAYA.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

TAG TEAM TEDDY


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

DAMN Teddy Long took no time to show up


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Tag Team Teddy


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Darc said:


> This is fantastic, TEDDY, TAG MATCH PLEASE!



Holy shit are you a wizard?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 16, 2012)

Tag Team! Go LONG


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

OH THE SWERVE


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Hahaha even King automatically assumes it's a tag match since Teddy made it.

That's hilarious.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

R-Truth just put himself inside the list of black men who went over THE GREAT WHITE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ Great Black>Great White

Nobody and I mean nobody fucks with Cena's little buddy WWWYKI


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, Cena vs Swagger is next.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

Cena sticking up for his "nakama".


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Cena letting out a little frustration.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Swagger burial is back on.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Heelish Cena.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Holy....Cena is viscious.  Lol, I'm liking this.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Embrace the anger, Cena. Embrace it.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

EMBRACE THE HATE


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Dat Hate!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Cena was going to kill him.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 16, 2012)

Man this segment was like so laaaameee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Now strike down Swagger with those steps and your training to the dark side will be complete.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now strike down Swagger with those steps and your training to the dark side will be complete.


I was thinking the exact samething


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

one would think getting ready to smash someones head in with steal steps would constitute embracing the hate.  Me thinks Kane is trolling Super Cena


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

Lucas is going to sue for plagiarism


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Totitos said:


> R-Truth just put himself inside the list of black men who went over THE GREAT WHITE.


Sun Tanned Superman.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

The funk is in the house!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MAMA


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MAMA!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Funkasaurus in the hizzie


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

somebody call my mamma


























I'm too lazy to get the remote and change this shit


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

EVERYONE GRAB YOUR PHONES AND START CALLING YOUR MAMAS


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

incoming 10 second match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, shaking that thing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2012)

BRODUS FUCKING CLAY IS AWESOME! I LOVE THIS GIMMICK!


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

EWWW WHAT DA HELL!?


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

This Guy


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

The same sequence? :l


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely digging this gimmick, much better than bringing him back as another run of the mill generic monster.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

AWWWWWW FUNK IT!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

lol @ that bald guy laughing in the background.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

SHOULD I GET HIM?!

SUPLEX!

MUH BAD!


----------



## Shozan (Jan 16, 2012)

Somebody call my Momma!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

My mom said I shouldnt be calling so late   was I suppose to call Mrs. Clay?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> SHOULD I GET HIM?!
> 
> SHEEEEEEPLEX!
> 
> MUH BAD!


Fixed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm wondering how the main event is going to work.  You technically have 5 heels to the 1 face, with the face having to work with two heels.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

wtf is this? DB and Ryder getting gfs now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, amazing that they left out the part of DB screaming "if you want the belt you can have it."


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

Jericho isn't going to wrestle.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Troll2K


----------



## Shozan (Jan 16, 2012)

*Somebody call DanielBryan!!*


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm wondering how the main event is going to work.  You technically have 5 heels to the 1 face, with the face having to work with two heels.



Y2J will come to the ring and when he's tagged in he'll leave, DBry will just


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

eww jericho is still wearing those trunks. I was hoping he'd go back to the pants.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG!! the picture! *JERITROLL*!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

Somebody call my Momma


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Go back to the pants man.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL wtf, how is Jeritroll song still playing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, and he is still roaming around outside the ring.


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

OOOOOOOO

MAYBE THIS IS HOW THE CM PUNK VS JERICHO FEUD STARTS!


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Punk N Jericho in the same ring :33


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

HEELS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh man can't wait to see what happens when Jericho gets the tag.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Jericho.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

God damnit Jericho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol, wow.  Saw that coming but it still amazing.


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 16, 2012)

The WWE needs a better class of troll and Jericho is going to give it to them.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

That was fucking awesome


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

Smooth


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

How can some of you on here not like Jericho.

Those shots of him psyching himself up while leaving the ring were fucking priceless.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 16, 2012)

Somebody call my Momma!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

oh good he's leaving


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

God is in the match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, Foley is now part of the match.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Please let him use Mr. Socko!


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Otunga jobbin time


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Mark Henry wins and that's the bottom line because MLK said so!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2012)

Foley heel turn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2012)

Ohh, bringing up the brother.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Straight up shooting brother.


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2012)

And this is why I love you Punk


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 16, 2012)

CM Punk giving us spoilers.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

>Punk thinks he's achieved more than pinning Misawa and inventing the Cutter


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 16, 2012)

Johnny Ace vs Mick Foley


----------



## Totitos (Jan 16, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Punk thinks he's achieved more than pinning Misawa and inventing the Cutter



and make Mrs. Baba lust your ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Ace is mad?  Haha, care cup was always full.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

Be star Johnny, not a bully


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 16, 2012)

Please drop an Ace Crusher Johnny


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Johnny should have ace crusher his ass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

And CM Punk shows just how talented he is tonight.

WWE should take note, but I won't expect them to.


----------



## Vox (Jan 16, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And CM Punk shows just how talented he is tonight.
> 
> WWE should take note, but I won't expect them to.



lolwut?

Which Raw have you been watching the past 6 months?

About time the United States Championship found the All-American American American.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 16, 2012)

johnnyboywithchips.gif


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2012)

Vox said:


> lolwut?
> 
> Which Raw have you been watching the past 6 months?
> 
> About time the United States Championship found the All-American American American.



Swagger is dreck.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 16, 2012)

Funkasaurus needs to win King of the Ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 16, 2012)

Johnny motherfuckin' Ace gonna be droppin' the ACE CRUUUUSSSSSHHHHHHAAAAAAA all over the delinquent malcontent, Phil Brooks.


----------



## Darc (Jan 16, 2012)

yo what happen to Mason Ryan and his big push?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2012)

Darc said:


> yo what happen to Mason Ryan and his big push?



It ran off with big zeke's and mcintyre's.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 17, 2012)

May as well pencil Mick Foley vs. Dolph Ziggler in for WrestleMania this year guys. You don't get the opening segment of RAW if WWE doesn't have BIG plans for you.


----------



## Vox (Jan 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> It ran off with big zeke's and *mcintyre's*.



So it's coming sometime this year then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2012)

Vox said:


> So it's coming sometime this year then?



Yes because His current gimmick worked so well for MVP.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2012)

10char


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2012)

why is WWE trying to do Austin vs McMahon with Punk vs Ace


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 17, 2012)

It didn't work for MVP because MVP wasn't very good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2012)

Macintosh isn't too much better. he doesn't even have the mic skills MVP had to get out of it.


----------



## Godot (Jan 17, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> why is WWE trying to do Austin vs McMahon with Punk vs Ace



Authority vs Rebel storylines have been here for years. Hell, it's practically happened with every single heel GM we've had.


----------



## teddy (Jan 17, 2012)

I still believe that Jericho is going to be the one to screw Punk out of his title at RR.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2012)

Godot said:


> Authority vs Rebel storylines have been here for years. Hell, it's practically happened with every single heel GM we've had.



Every single heel GM and Cena you mean.

Atleast Punk and Lauranitis has that intrinsic jealousy factor to make it believable and it's not necessarily predicated on "against all odds", but more on Punk being the best in the world.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2012)

Bourne Suspended AGAIN 60 days


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Figured that's why they dropped the titles at the house show.  so when is kofi teaming up with broomstick to form the new super tagteam "BoomStick"


----------



## teddy (Jan 17, 2012)

What company policy did Bourne violate?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Section 4, article 7, line 8

Pissing off triple h.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2012)

aka "wellness"


----------



## teddy (Jan 17, 2012)

Are there any detrimental effects with this marijuana called "spice"?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Some people have died from using it but you could say the same thing about tylenol


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah death


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 17, 2012)

Evan Bourne is the stupidest son of a bitch since Brian Kendrick. Maybe he can save his job if he takes a shit in a diva's bag like Orton did.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 17, 2012)

Legend said:


> Bourne Suspended AGAIN 60 days



What the flying fuck. Evan, you were supposed to be the smiling goodie to shoes   in the company!


----------



## teddy (Jan 17, 2012)

From looking at Totitos set, it makes me chuckle at just how much Jericho is abusing his sparkling jacket.

>arrive in big johnny's office
>receive news of involvement in 6-man tag team match
>smile from ear to ear
>flip lightswitch off
>sparkle with outstretched arms


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2012)

Legend said:


> Bourne Suspended AGAIN 60 days



two more months of no air boom


----------



## Casanova (Jan 17, 2012)

Legend said:


> Bourne Suspended AGAIN 60 days



A part of me is wondering if Evan wants to be fired.

1st Offence = Mistake 

2nd Offence within a 7 weeks time period = I don't give a darn anymore.

I wont be surprise at all, if he's released during his 60 days.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Casanova said:


> A part of me is wondering if Evan wants to be fired.
> 
> 1st Offence = Mistake
> 
> ...



Coming to a TNA arena near you _The_ AirSpank


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Coming to a TNA arena near you _The_ AirSpank



X-division here he comes


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2012)

Godot said:


> Hell, it's practically happened with every single heel GM we've had.



Edge VS. Laptop GM was the best one.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 17, 2012)

What's Matthew Bourne doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

article on MSN about angle and his olympic aspirations


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 17, 2012)

Bourne would just go back to being Matt Sydal. Then he'll go to ROH where he can no-sell superplexes with the rest of those emotionless robots.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 17, 2012)

Evan Bourne is probably the best babyface seller in the company. :/

Eh, sucks that he fucked up again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 17, 2012)

Air Boom was doomed the moment they came up with that shitty name for their team.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2012)

Godot said:


> Authority vs Rebel storylines have been here for years. Hell, it's practically happened with every single heel GM we've had.



Hell it didn't really start with Austin vs McMahon either.  The year before you had Bret going after vince for near enough everything because (all Kayfabe here) he felt vince and the politics were screwing him out of titles and title shots.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 17, 2012)

Bret was right, though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 17, 2012)

So, supposedly Christian and Rey Mysterio are going to be "surprise entrances" in the Royal Rumble this year. I'm cool with that. SmackDown is so heel heavy right now (especially with Daniel Bryan turning over to the dark side) though that I think the best move would be to turn Christian back to babyface when he returns. Using Edge's HoF Induction as a catalyst for that should make that pretty easy, as well as Christian just being a naturally likable guy of course.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 17, 2012)

Loook guys they made a Music Video about me.

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu97XDIbyAE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anyone make a gif of jericho's in ring excitement on raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Loook guys they made a Music Video about me.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu97XDIbyAE[/YOUTUBE]



Lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Can anyone make a gif of jericho's in ring excitement on raw.



I hope he snaps soon and goes nuts and just destroys someone


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2012)

Someone make a gif of jericho in ace's office

i want his jacket soooo much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2012)

While I actually have been enjoying Jericho playing the crowds, that novelty is going to wear thin soon.  Hopefully he does something before or during the Rumble.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I hope he snaps soon and goes nuts and just destroys someone



Hollywood rock, stone cold , henry hell I don't think we haven't seen this level of godlike heel before . 

I just like te fact he is systematically doing this .


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 17, 2012)

Jericho is an eyesore


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> While I actually have been enjoying Jericho playing the crowds, that novelty is going to wear thin soon.



I have a feeling that's kinda the point. I think the fact that people like us are loling so hard is actually the opposite of the desired effect.

Still, better it wear thin sooner than later. I have a feeling they're just going to keep doing this until he starts getting major heat from entrance to exit rather than just when he exits without saying much. It's just too bad the audience is too stupid to catch on (for now).




Gilgamesh said:


> Jericho is an eyesore



That's the spirit!


----------



## Shozan (Jan 18, 2012)

comment about smackdown tapings


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watching Bryan defending the WHC every week and somehow doing it by any means reminds me of JBL and his title reign. But Bryan have 80% more ring skills and 60% less charisma


----------



## Darc (Jan 18, 2012)

The title's being defended so much on TV is devaluing them, I mean Swagger had a WWE title shot, what the fuck?!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2012)

Well he is a former world champion. 

Bourne is dumb as fuck. He's probably going to get fired now.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2012)

Legend said:


> Someone make a gif of jericho in ace's office
> 
> i want his jacket soooo much


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope DBD is somehow involved in an ironman match at WM


----------



## Godot (Jan 18, 2012)

DBD against who? Henry & Big Show can't last 60 mins


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2012)

DBD vs Face Christian?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 18, 2012)

If they had stayed with face Christian for the long run it could of happened. Now? Nothing but a dream.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2012)

He's gonna induct Edge though


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 18, 2012)

It could happen maybe vs the miz and it would be awesome


----------



## Godot (Jan 18, 2012)

The IWC in 1995, and not a damn thing has changed:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Just replace Hogan with Cena


----------



## Darc (Jan 18, 2012)

I was thinking, do you think Brodus Clay will feud with a returning Del Rio? If Del Rio is getting mid carded then it could be a good angle, you have a returning Del Rio come out and interrupt his dance celebration after he beat someone and talk about how he's gone from working under him to a laughing dancing joke and then bam, feud begins.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2012)

Darc said:


> I was thinking, do you think Brodus Clay will feud with a returning Del Rio? If Del Rio is getting mid carded then it could be a good angle, you have a returning Del Rio come out and interrupt his dance celebration after he beat someone and talk about how he's gone from working under him to a laughing dancing joke and then bam, feud begins.



I was under the impression that Del Rio would go back into the title hunt once he returned.  I thought creative was wanting him to become more aggressive.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 18, 2012)

Totitos said:


> If they had stayed with face Christian for the long run it could of happened. Now? Nothing but a dream.



An Iron Man match at Mania isn't going to happen.

Christian turning babyface upon his return seems pretty damn likely, though.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify this, now that zack's won and lost the us title is he over? 

I hope christian comes back and stops the one more match shit. he's also got to stop being put in matches where people's finisher can be used when he's trying to put someone in the impaler or unprettier whichever you prefer.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 18, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Just wanted to clarify this, now that zack's won and lost the us title is he over?
> 
> I hope christian comes back and stops the one more match shit. he's also got to stop being put in matches where people's finisher can be used when he's trying to put someone in the impaler or unprettier whichever you prefer.



unprettier is a far cooler name


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2012)

Ceria said:


> *Just wanted to clarify this, now that zack's won and lost the us title is he over? *
> I hope christian comes back and stops the one more match shit. he's also got to stop being put in matches where people's finisher can be used when he's trying to put someone in the impaler or unprettier whichever you prefer.



I was just thinking about that too.  We'll probably see a match at the Rumble between him and Swagger for the title he just lost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> unprettier is a far cooler name



That's why they call it the Killswitch.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 18, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> unprettier is a far cooler name



impaler's a reminder of the brood days, i wish he'd come out of the flame pit since no one else can anymore


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2012)

Is Ryder really injured?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Is Ryder really injured?



Doubtful.

I posted a link not too long ago about the WWE not being happy with his rating killings. As a matter of fact, PW.com reported like two weeks ago that one of his segments set an all time low for RAW viewership since Neilson started tracking hourly tv ratings. I don't want to exaggerate the number, but if I remember correctly, he almost lost nearly 1 million total viewers -- that's fucking unheard of. I can't say I'm surprised, though -- Zack may have his fanbase, but it's a small one. Personally, I can't stand the guy. I feel that in just two short weeks, Brodus Clay has delivered a far more entertaining shtick than Ryder has over the last year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2012)

If they did remove the title from Ryder for that reason, at least creative had him lose due to having an injuries rather than completely squashing him when he is fully healthy.  He at least was allow to kick out of Swaggers finisher twice before the thrid finally put him down.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 18, 2012)

Sean Waltman tweeted: 



> Evan Bourne was suspended again.WTF? Get off these guys backs on the marijuuana. Its not even on the IOCs banned substance list


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2012)

IRONY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2012)

Ryder is a ratings killer, just like Randy Orton. The future looks very bright for him if that's the case.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2012)

Godot said:


> The IWC in 1995, and not a damn thing has changed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol And it happened and WCW boomed.

Then they signed Russo and died.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 19, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Sean Waltman tweeted:



Proof waltman has smoked himself retarded.  Not only is marijuana on the banned list but so is alcohol.  That's just what the IOC  wants some stoned dude firing a gun or driving a bobsled


----------



## Ceria (Jan 19, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Sean Waltman tweeted:



classic xpac still is classic


----------



## Totitos (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zkCKh6s7Pgs[/YOUTUBE]

dat dickbutt heat


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2012)

So I heard WWE supports SOPA


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> I posted a link not too long ago about the WWE not being happy with his rating killings. As a matter of fact, PW.com reported like two weeks ago that one of his segments set an all time low for RAW viewership since Neilson started tracking hourly tv ratings. I don't want to exaggerate the number, but if I remember correctly, he almost lost nearly 1 million total viewers -- that's fucking unheard of. I can't say I'm surprised, though -- Zack may have his fanbase, but it's a small one. Personally, I can't stand the guy. I feel that in just two short weeks, Brodus Clay has delivered a far more entertaining shtick than Ryder has over the last year.



Wow that's crazy. I thought the fans loved him considering the reactions he gets each week. Had no idea he was bombing. I don't mind him but i'm not one of the crazy internet fans screaming "WWWYKI" at the end of my posts either.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 20, 2012)

This is so lame.
Thanks for ruining Daniel Bryan reputation WWE.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jan 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]zkCKh6s7Pgs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> dat dickbutt heat



That promo was pure gold.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Smackdown's up.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit  Booker checked Cole during Rhodes v Gabriel.  I'm enjoying Cole being  put in place, bit by bit.  Just hope I'm not getting delusional  Also,  Henry is a beast.  Cut himself off from swearing at Teddy.

People best mention it, but look at how Brodus turned that chance to become heel upside down.  Good for you, right?

Man, Usos and Dem Rico Boyz have NO fans in  Vegas.  Fake cheers naturally spotted by me for the first time.  Guh,  how many times is Teddy gonna say 'uhhh' tonite?  Na na na na.

DBD is a GREAT heel.  Even Booker had to laugh at him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol, right now just saw the Vickie vs Clay dance off.
Now Regal is joining the fun.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll take a show with Brodus/Vicki/Regal over a show with C.M. Punk's whiny, unlikeable douchebag ass any day of week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't know. I like Punk's douchebag, troll attitude. I can relate to it for some reason and find it very entertaining and more real compared to the rest of the wrestlers personalities. 

Although Brodus Clay is also becoming a favorite of mine after just 2 weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Well that's another loss for Drew.  And to lose in that way.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2012)

don't worry. not too many people saw .


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2012)

Bryan is a riot as a heel. Wish Cole would stop shitting on him even when he's not a babyface. But then it wouldn't make sense for Cole to like him just because he's a chicken shit heel.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> don't worry. not too many people saw .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, that was interesing.  The lumberjacks went after both DB and Henry at the end.  

Lol, DB vs broom.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuck WWE for having none of the commentators putting Bryan over. Even Booker T has said negative shit about him, saying he's an guy who's had no girlfriends in high school... 

I mean, really? If WWE are still wondering why it's fucking hard to make new big superstars nowadays, then they should look no farther than the commentators.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2012)

Why do they make it such a big deal that he didn't have a girlfriend in high school? A lot of people didn't date until college.

lol at dated social standards.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Fuck WWE for having none of the commentators putting Bryan over. Even Booker T has said negative shit about him, *saying he's an guy who's had no girlfriends in high school...*


Bryan himself basically said that, so that's not something you can put on the commentators.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, if they are making DB heel, why hasn't Cole come around to supporting him?  He is suppose to be the heel commentator yet when DB comes out he making sure to shit on the guy at every chance he gets.  I could understand that when Bryan was still a face, but is it not about time that Cole starts to symphathize with the guy while he in the transition of going from face to heel.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 20, 2012)

Michael Cole is going ally with Daniel Bryan by the Royal Rumble, without a doubt.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well, if they are making DB heel, why hasn't Cole come around to supporting him?  He is suppose to be the heel commentator yet when DB comes out he making sure to shit on the guy at every chance he gets.  I could understand that when Bryan was still a face, but is it not about time that Cole starts to symphathize with the guy while he in the transition of going from face to heel.



Well at least it's consistent, something Cole McMahon isn't really good at regarding turns. Bryan's been his #1 punching bag for much too long for him to just switch sides so abruptly. Don't worry, it's gonna happen eventually, but it's gonna be a gradual ease, much like DB's heel turn itself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, Bobby Heenan hated Hogan for years and didn't support him after he turned heel either. 

I'll give the WWE credit, at least they're consistent with that.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 20, 2012)

why arent they letting Naomi wrestle? :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2012)

what  a pop for brodus


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Well, Bobby Heenan hated Hogan for years and didn't support him after he turned heel either.
> 
> I'll give the WWE credit, at least they're consistent with that.


If anything, the Hogan turn vindicated Heenan's dislike of him. Kinda like what's happening with Bryan and Cole, oddly enough.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2012)

The ending of the Lumber Jack match was awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> The ending of the Lumber Jack match was awesome.



Lol, DB was attacked by a few but when it came down to Henry, geez every lumberjack put the boots to the guy.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2012)

*Jeritroll X Tebow?*



> Chris Jericho, NFL quarterback Tim Tebow, baseball player Chipper Jones and NFL linebacker Derrick Brooks are now business partners - as co-owners of the new D1 Sports Training and Therapy center in Tampa, Florida. The facility focuses on training Division 1 college athletes. Jones and Brooks will be hosting a members-only D1 Experience event on Saturday, January 21. Jericho will be hosting a D1 Experience event on Saturday, January, 28. The date for Tebow’s members-only D1 Experience event at D1 Tampa is to be determined. The facility, located on Gunn Highway in Citrus Park. features an 18,000+ square-foot training space and an additional 10,000 square feet for Westchase Sports Medicine and Patients First family medicine practice. Here's what Chris Jericho and Tim Tebow are saying about the facility: CHRIS JERICHO: "It's such an exciting honor to be part of D1 Tampa! After training around the world at an advanced level for over 25 years, I can honestly say this is the finest fitness facility that I have ever been a part of. I'm so stoked to see the city of Tampa become a more physically fit community as a result of D1 and I plan to train here as much as possible! TIM TEBOW: “It’s so exciting to be a part of D1 in Tampa. When I graduated from Florida I had to find the perfect place to train to get ready for the (NFL) combine. I traveled all over the country in search of a facility that would fit my needs. Of all the places that I visited around the country, I found that D1 had everything I needed and it ended up being the right place for me." “I love the training philosophy as well as the mentality the staff brings to work every day. They are so passionate about training, getting people in shape and improving their mind along with their focus on life. I was honored when I had the opportunity to become a part of the D1 family."


----------



## urca (Jan 21, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bryan himself basically said that, so that's not something you can put on the commentators.


The funny thing is,Bryan had 3 girlfriends in 1 year,he's a pimp .
I think its only WWE being stupid so thats about it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2012)

umm didn't he have both bellas, Gail and AJ?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> umm didn't he have both bellas, Gail and AJ?



You aren't supposed to remember that!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 21, 2012)

R-Truth just beat Jack Swagger for the US Title at a RAW House show today.


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2012)

Kofi and Mason Ryan are tag partners


----------



## Darc (Jan 21, 2012)

WWE has gone mad, like what the fuck 

Happy for my niga Truth but Kofi should be getting a new gimmick + singles push, pair Mason and Riley up, good way to get them back on TV.

And Jim Ross was in a car accident? D:


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2012)

Now R-Truth and Miz can feud for the title and give it some credibility.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 21, 2012)

After the match, David Otunga announced that it was actually a non-title match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2012)

Darc said:


> WWE has gone mad, like what the fuck
> 
> Happy for my niga Truth but Kofi should be getting a new gimmick + singles push, *pair Mason and Riley up, good way to get them back on TV.*



A good way to get them in the unemployment line.


----------



## Darc (Jan 22, 2012)

lmfao SAF, why? They were semi over


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2012)

Ryan wasnt over at all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> umm didn't he have both bellas, Gail and AJ?



AJ is Hornswoggle's sloppy seconds. That's right...the world champ is getting a midget's leftovers.


----------



## Godot (Jan 22, 2012)

I like Bryan's gradual heel turn. But make sure Michael Cole is always talking shit about him. Get all the faces to hate him. Get all the heels to hate him because of the shit he pulled off at the lumberjack (even Barrett got a pop for beating down Bryan).

Make him enter WM as the most hated man alive after Cena, of course.


----------



## Ae (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

Link removed

For all the people that said Daniel Bryan has no personality........AHAHA BIG FUCK YOU now GOOO BUY HIS Tee-Shirt!!

Also calling out CM Punk?!  Fucking Smart......I'd pay to see a Punk vs Bryan Mania.  Like Seriously it would be a hundred more times better.  Or a Triple Thread Match for BITW Title....fuck yeah


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2012)

"Now go buy my T-shirt!... okay?!"


Joking aside, I too am enjoying this dip into the dark side with DB. Hope they don't Christian him and he retains Sunday. Maybe he'll get into a fued with someone other than guys double his size. There's only so much he can do in the ring with them, y'know?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2012)

Boom Boom It's the One Man Rock Band Baby!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

DBD needs to commence with the head kicking


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

FOOO REAL.  I'd be mad if Shawn MIchaels banned the Superkick from being used by anyone else.   Cause I WANT TO SEE SOME FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN. <clap> <clap> <clap> <clap> <clap>


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 23, 2012)

How could he ban anyone from using it? He wasn't even the original user of the move...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh look!
It's that fan who interrupted the Cena vs Hardy Match in 08!
[YOUTUBE]33u5A1TF2MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 23, 2012)

SD popped a hot rating again.  Curious to see what happens when Orton returns.  Maybe they will actually write stuff for him to do so when it fails we can blame it ALL on Orton.  I kid, I kid.  Give me something, I already know that DBD at his luckiest will be bestowed the honor and privilege(thought this word had a d in it?) of losing to Orton in a match for the title come WM28.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

Read this it is worth the laughs I promise


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Read this it is worth the laughs I promise
> 
> 
> the 10 most famous and infamous backstage fights in wrestling history



no link????


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

its fixed i promise

use my original and not the one you quoted leg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

time for Troll is Jericho


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

Best in the Worlddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

Everytime I hear Cult of Personality it's impossible to not get pumped. He seriously is the Best in the World.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Everytime I hear Cult of Personality it's impossible to not get pumped. He seriously is the Best in the World.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the first few seconds of Cult. lol.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Johnny Ace character is a failure


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

tha hell? no pop or heat for cena?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Cena still mad.


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

I hear a good mixed reaction.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Dat Cena


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL "in life we have our bad days" 


That's every Monday for Johnny


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty good opening segment. Johnny Ace is a lot better than when he first started. I dig the whole My name is John Lauranitis I'm the interim GM and blah blah blah. It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

I though Ace was gonna pull a Jericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

hope ziggler gets another pin on punk


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

So Swagger has to wrestle twice? Or did I hear it wrong when they said Zack has a rematch tonight?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

Man CM Punk being saved by John Cena for ratings lol.........


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Zack Gets Kane


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Everytime I hear Cult of Personality it's impossible to not get pumped. He seriously is the Best in the World.




Most overrated in the world at what they do


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

Nonononono

in Rorshache Voice: KANE GETS Zack  W W Y K I


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Most overrated in the world at what they do



Who's better? 

inb4yousaysomeonefromROH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Most overrated in the world at what they do


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

No commercials in 30 minutes, WWE payed top dollar for this segment


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Did CM Punk use a taker reference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

>I'll make you famous.. 

where did i hear that before? 


EDIT: ninja'd 

EDIT2: commence; TROLL IS JERICHO


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

ACE CRUSHER TIME!!!


Here comes the troll.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

BEST IN THE WORLD AT WHAT I DO


lol highlight reel


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> >I'll make you famous..
> 
> where did i hear that before?



Young Guns 2 Billy the Kid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Young Guns 2 Billy the Kid



was talking about taker, but whatever


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2012)

These fuckers are still cheering lol


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

Ahshahahahahahahaah TROLL TImE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

LOLOLOLLOLOL 

OMG


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

This crowd is fucking stupid.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

He finally talks.

EDIT: Okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

more questions than answers; dat troll


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Dat Jericho


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

HEEE SPOKE!!


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2012)

OH MY GOD IT JUST CAME TO ME!

CM Punk always say he's the "best in the world" so Jericho is ending that world!

I'm a genius


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

only thing that sucks about this, is that we now know jericho is winning the rumble..


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> only thing that sucks about this, is that we now know jericho is winning the rumble..



Better than Orton being the winner.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

The Wrestling World


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> only thing that sucks about this, is that we now know jericho is winning the rumble..



No he isn't


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

I was wondering when they'd do a RR promo, nice change from the last 2 one's. NVM, sounds the same just with different music LOL

And Macho Man clip, he'll be the last person inducted into the HoF


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Royal Rumble promo was good, I didn't know SCSA won 3 times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> No he isn't



okay bro, come back to me this sunday


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

> MEDICALLY CLEARED
> NEEDS RIBS TAPED


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2012)

one of this 2 scnearios is going to happen this sunday:

1.- Jericho wins the rumble as #30 and the 28 & 29 eliminate at the same time before Jericho enters.

2.- Jericho is going to enter and eliminate himself 'cause he have bigger plans for that night.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2012)

Did anyone else spot Big Show in the crowd?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, Zack. You wanted TV time.

You've got it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Did anyone else spot Big Show in the crowd?



I saw a fat tall guy wearing "wmd" gear if thats what you mean


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 23, 2012)

I place my bets on Brodus on that Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2012)

Woow, Ryder is such a noob at selling...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

> Woow, Ryder is such a noob at selling...


That's one of Ryder's best qualities actually

PLEASE KILL HER KANE.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Where the fuck is Kane running too. 

Looking like a bitch.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

I think he's dead WWWYKI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

that stage aint even that high 

mick foley needs to come out and show em how its done


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Eve- "is he ok?" = Paramedic-"does he have a pulse?"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

WOO WOO WOO

I'm dead bro


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> that stage aint even that high
> 
> mick foley needs to come out and show em how its done



seriously mick wishes when he got chokeslammed he only fell 4 feet a nd didnt get hit in the head with a chair as well


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

Zack dies on live TV, Tweet that one Johnny!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> seriously mick wishes when he got chokeslammed he only fell 4 feet a nd didnt get hit in the head with a chair as well



foley's sick, he probably enjoyed falling 15+ feet high and gets smashed by a chair 15+ times


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

JoMo should tweet that for revenge for dying on zack's show


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

This is killing me.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Best raw of 2012 and its not even over yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

embrace the hatred john


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2012)

and the crowd is not even phased by WWWYKI's well being


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

loool Serious Voices


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

Eve is such a shitty actress


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh shit.

lololololol that face.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2012)

EMBRACE THE HATE JOHN


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 23, 2012)

Embraced hate.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

SHOW ME YOUR GRRR FACE


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

CENA MAD FACE OMG


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

This shit is soo cash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Eve is such a shitty actress



yeah, she was failing at the most basic role for a female  

cena looking into my soul gave me shivers


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

Legend said:


> loool Serious Voices



Is that what that was about.  I thought someone was putting on 12


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 23, 2012)

Would have been funny as hell if the ambulance left Eve after she said she was going.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 23, 2012)

Funny how people cheered Cena when he made that face.

Too bad this still won't even lead to a heel turn.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Eve isn't going to get any Hollywood offers anytime soon lol


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

Ginder needs to go back to his call desk support job and Sheamus needs a fucking feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

maniless has just appeared on my TV screen


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, please acknowledge the presence of Wade Barrett.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

oh man I hope I can watch Sheamus fight someone other than Jinder Mahal someday


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

goes with the link I posted a few pages back



> Yoshi Tatsu vs. Sheamus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the wear and tear on your car


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Perfect promo by Truth


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 23, 2012)

I see a Little Jimmy shirt.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 23, 2012)

Get your phones ready because everyone's mama are getting called.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2012)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> goes with the link I posted a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> the wear and tear on your car



This is fantastic


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

that link from earlier didnt work


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Hell yeah, Regal!!!!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 23, 2012)

WWE fucking rehire this guy already. 

Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

whats this annoying voice?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

Legend said:


> that link from earlier didnt work



did you try it again cause it was working fine


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Punk will break Johnnies arms like he said he would in the opening segment


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

One man Jobbin Band


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Somebody call my momma


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

Regal is so godly on commentary


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Dat lil Jimmy shirt.

EDIT: Regal should have stayed out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Regal is so godly on commentary



should so replace lawler 

that avy


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

Regal, JBL, Mathews, make it happen WWE.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 23, 2012)

Great work on commentary Cole and King.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Broken Back?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

Ryder has a broken back  bullshit move by WWE to take him out until after WM28


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

JR and Foley on Raw
JBL and Regal on SD


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

a wheelchair are you serious bro?

Then again HHH came backk from a broken neck in like 6 weeks


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2012)

Legend said:


> Broken Back?



I was hoping for anal bleeding.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Johnny.



Darc said:


> Regal, JBL, Mathews, make it happen WWE.



Yes please.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to Wrestlemania and if Ryder isn't there, I will riot.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

Too bad it wasn't a BROKEN FREAKIN NECK


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2012)

Dat Ace Face

This night was made for reaction gifs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Ryder has a broken back  bullshit move by WWE to take him out until after WM28



eh.. he'll probably come back to face kane at mania..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

and lets not forget Kurt Angle wrestled with a freakin broken neck and after tearing both his quadriceps


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

LMAO that shirt he's wearing


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Johnny with the Future Endeavored shirt.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

>Cole mentioning All Japan and Stan Hansen

Holy shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2012)

>Future endeavored


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 23, 2012)

did anyone catch the look on ace's face when he was on punk's shoulders


----------



## Darc (Jan 23, 2012)

John's facial expression didn't change once when he got the GTS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 23, 2012)

zigglerwithchips.gif


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2012)

Laurinaitis face when he was at Punk shoulders...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2012)

Ace looked like he just didn't give a darn that he was about to be GTS'd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2012)

Johnny Ace don't give a shit bout yo GTS.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 23, 2012)

LMAO his face, I missed that.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh wow.


----------



## Ae (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought I was the only one that noticed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2012)

Once you've taken a Tiger Driver '91 from Misawa, every other move just doesn't strike any fear into your heart anymore. 

dat Johnny Ace


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2012)

Zack: We were in this together. Then you were gone. Now this evil...rises. The Champ...must come back.
Cena: What if he doesn't exist anymore? 
Zack: He must...he must.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Where the fuck is Kane running too.
> 
> Looking like a bitch.


That's an insult to the General.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 24, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> That's an insult to the General.



haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

*A commercial aired during RAW this week promoting the WWE Royal Rumble match this Sunday night. During the promo, WWE announced that all WWE Superstars will be eligible to participate in the Royal Rumble match.

A graphic of CM Punk was shown during the promo, which may mean he and other title holders will compete in the match.
*


what is this? i don't even know what to think of it.. 


Link removed
Nice one WWE


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm expecting one Steve Austin interferance in the WWE match at RR, simply because Royal Rumble is Steve Austin home and because Steve Austin knows how to deal with these kind of Special Referees by himself.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 24, 2012)

Ace should hire his brother to do security for him.  Oh what a rush.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Ace should hire his brother to do security for him.  Oh what a rush.



I thought that was the one that passed away?


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2012)

^Same.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 24, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought that was the one that passed away?



joe laurinitis is animal who is his brother, james laurinitis the football player is his nephew.  Hawk was the one that said "oh what a rush" and yeah he's dead.

Leg did you check out that link


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2012)

Which?

the swagger one?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 24, 2012)

Legend said:


> Which?
> 
> the swagger one?



the one you kept claiming was broken but i fixed



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Read this it is worth the laughs I promise


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2012)

Now i did


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd pay to see this finish.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm enjoying the Big Show-AJ/Daniel Bryan storyline, but I've been staggered that WWE hasn't figured out that pushing AJ is a guaranteed way to get money from the parents of preteen girls everywhere. If WWE based there Divas division around AJ, Layla & Kharma, I think you'd see a dramatic improvement.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 26, 2012)

Proof Gillberg is way more awesome than Goldberg ever was



My money is on Gillberg telling the student "you will learn how to take a spear" and the proceeding to spear his spinal cord right out of him


----------



## pussyking (Jan 26, 2012)

shit if i was spectacle on becoming a wrestler before this shit sure doesnt change the mothafuckin mind.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 26, 2012)

Pussyking, nice username.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, well anyone watching Impact right now?  

Lol at that TNA Valentime commercial.  Robbie E. made it very funny to watch.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2012)

Watching Republican debate lol.


----------



## Ae (Jan 26, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Watching Republican debate lol.



DAMN IT! I MISSED IT AGAIN?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> DAMN IT! I MISSED IT AGAIN?!


Lol, don't worry.  CNN usually replays the debate later on in the night.


Just switch back from the debate to watch a little bit of Impact.  Can someone tell me if TNA creative are on drugs when they try to do something with Eric Young's character?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2012)

eric young is still in tna? lol haven't watched in months.


----------



## pussyking (Jan 27, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Pussyking, nice username.



thanks i just wanted something humble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> I'm enjoying the Big Show-AJ/Daniel Bryan storyline, but I've been staggered that WWE hasn't figured out that pushing AJ is a guaranteed way to get money from the parents of preteen girls everywhere. If WWE based there Divas division around AJ, Layla & Kharma, I think you'd see a dramatic improvement.



And if you have Beth and Natalya also in the top spot then you basically have an almost perfect Diva division.


----------



## Godot (Jan 27, 2012)

Naw screw that, Kelly Kelly diva's champion!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 27, 2012)

Layla El got butthurt, because Sgt Slaughter got called beautiful 


Local sports talk radio was doing a promotion for WM 28 with slaughter.


----------



## Darc (Jan 27, 2012)

Smackdown follows the same pattern all the time;

> Average promo to start show
> Teddy Long interrupts and makes generic match
> Heath Slater & co jobbin to everyone till the main event match


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone got a Smackdown stream?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2012)

I watching SmackDown and switching to the Clone Wars series.  Lol at Mark's remark towards AJ.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 27, 2012)

Aj don't wear no training bra Mark she got at least a C cup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2012)

Any guesses on how this years Rumble will turn out?  If one thing, Funkasaurus is going to be an entertaining enterant to this Rumble.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey can you guys vote on my thread please


----------



## FearTear (Jan 28, 2012)

:rofl  :rofl


----------



## Grandia (Jan 28, 2012)

i hope HHH wins the royal rumbles! finally his time to shine


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2012)

what exactly happened to mark in that match?


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2012)

mow said:


> what exactly happened to mark in that match?



I'm guessing he re-injured his ankle or perhaps his hammy went out on him.  You could tell it wasn't planned at all.  I would guess that at the Rumble it will Show and Bryan in the steel cage.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 28, 2012)

Grandia said:


> i hope HHH wins the royal rumbles! finally his time to shine



My money is on Broomstick



mow said:


> what exactly happened to mark in that match?



Looks like he hyperextended his knee or locked it up


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 28, 2012)

why they continue to book Henry even though he injured?!


----------



## Godot (Jan 28, 2012)

Working through the pain, I guess. He deserves a big match at WM.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2012)

I just watched the DBry vs Miz vs JoMo match, twas awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6gtO7WmH98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluth (Jan 28, 2012)

Henry has been working through the injury this entire time, apparently he's gotten big kudos backstage because of this.  The only problem is that if he isn't fit to compete it's hard to put him in a triple threat cage match, seems like he'll get in the way or be a liability, especially considering how big he is, I'm not really that well versed in understanding wresting though since I came back to actually watching it after a long long time.


----------



## mow (Jan 28, 2012)

^ apparently he's still going through the match 

the wear and tear on your car


my champion :tears


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Mark is a G 

So, who's winning the rumble, I'm kinda leaning towards Sheamus, it'll give him something to do and Bryan will have someone new and not stale to fued with.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> Mark is a G
> 
> So, who's winning the rumble, I'm kinda leaning towards Sheamus, it'll give him something to do and Bryan will have someone new and not stale to fued with.



Going with this as well.
Elimination Chamber Poster hints at it.XD


----------



## FearTear (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll cheer Sheamus too.

Just out of curiosity, I wonder if the WWE will leave Sheamus vs Bryan from Wrestlemania again


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

MY prediction on Royal Rumble possible winners:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Rey Mysterio, the Undertaker.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 29, 2012)

Broomstick will win.  First ever as 5th entrant


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

WWE have put strong emphasis on the fact that "ANYONE can enter". But anyone has entered in the past (former wrestlers & guest stars), so my guess is one of the world champions could enter and win.

Either that or Jericho, despite all the "walk in as #30 and win" starting to annoy me.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk will win the rumble, loosing to ziggles tonight

Jericho will beat ziggles for the title in the chamber


----------



## mow (Jan 29, 2012)

CM Punk retains title, CM Punk enters RR and wins, CM Punk faces Daniel Bryan @ WM to unify the world titles

MAKE IT SO


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2012)

Just saw that Henry gif.  He went down pretty effin' hard.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope we see a lot of action in the Rumble itself.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Nnnhhh it never starts! Come on


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Rumble in 2 minutes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Ryder pulls a Cena at the madison rumble comes back and win and faces ziggles for the Championship which he will win and unify it with the internet championship


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn, 15 more minutes
I think I got Jericho or Orton winning the Rumble


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

If Jericho wins this will be the worst Rumble in history


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Rumble in 2 minutes.



you lie.

anyone have links?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

the 10 most famous and infamous backstage fights in wrestling history

Not sure if this one's good, but I've got this stream.

Six more minutes guys.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

My friends, the real PPV of the year begins!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Wondering what legend's gonna pop up in this year's rumble. Other than foley of course.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Stream fucks up as soon as it starts.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Still good for me.

Also, D. Bry gonna pull off the miracle win.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 29, 2012)

Which link did you guy's click? 1-4?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh shit Henry's wrestling after all. Thought his leg was gonna be too fucked up.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

start with 1, working fine here


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Stream 1 working again.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh shit Daniel bryan chants.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

aint mark injured?


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

I love how Bryan's just trying to escape for dear life 



Grandia said:


> aint mark injured?



He's a soldier


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Bryan chants.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

LMAO BOOKER T WITH THE EPIC LINE.


LOL he just buried Daniel Bryans ass


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2012)

none of the links work


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

awful match


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope that wasn't a botch


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Daniel Bryan WHC for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Bryan won, but I didn't really get to see it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

ok do Dolphin vs CM PUNK and start the Rumble. 


fuck everything else


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

did the camera man just say something to DB?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Daniel Bryan confirmed for M. Bison gimmick

I'm thinking Henry's injury caused a big rewrite, because there's now way that should've ended like that.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

If only I could somehow watch this, ffs. -.-
Bryan won? Expected...
Was the match awful?


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

rock v cena gonna be epic yo


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Primarch Horus said:


> If only I could somehow watch this, ffs. -.-
> Bryan won? Expected...
> Was the match awful?



Mabel vs Yokozuna horrible


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL at the Cena promo right now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

10 minute long Cena video.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Rihanna's the new WM theme song...

EDIT: The Rock will have a similar video.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

And now...a piss break.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Mabel vs Yokozuna horrible



Aren't both of them injured? 
Henry and Show, I mean?

Understandable, then...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Why isn't Eve with Zack Ryder?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And now...a piss break.



Not taking a piss break during the John Cena promo


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah I hope this feud with Henry and show is over I want Danielson to have awesome matches with people he work with now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

That video package is why you should join the Cenation


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Is it me or is opening up the night with the WH title cage match well kind of devaluing the belt. Especially when it's followed by a divas match.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Godot said:


> Rihanna's the new WM theme song...



Machine Gun Kelly - Invincible Ft. Ester Dean


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Beth


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

never knew that was a  MGK song, damn im late lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

name of that song from that promo?

Edit: NVM


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Divas smh, terrible


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> Beth



too much woman for cm punk 

i'll take her


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

thank god this shits over


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Bella twins


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, it was a good package if for nothing else to help put more focus on the "Cena embrassing the hate" thing. It's fun to watch the gears turn with this current situation.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

New feud guys.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

anyone need a link?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Eve is a great actress.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2012)

I need a link!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

WHEELRYDER!


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Grandia said:


> anyone need a link?



Yes. 

lol Divas match


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

ASS? YOU CANT SAY SHIT LIKE THAT!


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

RYDER GONNA GET SOME HEAT BACK STAGE AND CENA GETS IT IN THE ARENA, SWAG


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Still boo'ing after that video package.

These people are of the the lowest class


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

OH FUCK HERE WE GO


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Still boo'ing after that video package.
> 
> These people are of the the lowest class



You mad jeritroll get more cheers than Cena?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Booing Cena is a tradition while hes face


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

boooooooooo


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Imagine if Brock Lesnar makes an appearance tonight.


I can only hope


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Undertaker to screw Kane?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Liked the way Cena vs Kane started.

but then Cena slowed the match down lol...


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2012)

the 10 most famous and infamous backstage fights in wrestling history


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Profound ring work from Kane.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

This is actually a good match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Cena using a submission hold that no one's ever seen, especially not at Wrestlemania 20.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Love this crowd!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Cena going Benoit on Kane


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol @ Booker's gasp.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

omg am I the only one who saw the guy put up the hands like he was gonna do that  U cant SEE M then flip the middle finger?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Count out.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

double count-out


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

meh there should have been a winner.

but i guess they didn't want to hurt either star lol.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

oh for fluck


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

There shouldn't be count outs on PPV's lol. People actually paid money to see these fights.

I am not one of them.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know why I found that funny


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Awww shit, Zack's about to get killed.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Kane is insane


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

FUCKING KANE, ZACK WAS ENJOYING HIS NACHOS


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Kane has white stuff on his behind. i had to say it.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you serious bro?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol what the hell?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

WOO WOO WOO, YOU'RE DEAD, BRO.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

The front row of fans  .


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

WWE security isn't real obv


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Whatever happened to Cena embracing hate?


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Am I the only one totally disappointed by all of this?

Not to mention the fans?
(obvs I found a stream)


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Loving this Kane.

Ending kinda suckey. Only way they saw continuing this I guess...


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn my bro ryder is down


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow I was expecting Super Cena to overcome the hate. Guess we get to see this feud continue until the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Dat motherfucking Kane


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

The end of Zack Ryders career.


DERP


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

So... Elimination Chamber.

Also, Cole said that Kane put Ryder through a steel cage.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

they could have had kane win.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

Be a Star .......................................or a Baller


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

NOW THIS IS A PROMO!


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Product placement promo, GO SEE MY NEW MOVIE GUYS


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

>WWE promo
>Rock's talking about his movie

neverleavingagainlol


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2012)

Another good package.
--------------

Macintosh in a PPV match?

EDIT*
Oh, it's a squash match...


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> Product placement promo, GO SEE MY NEW MOVIE GUYS



You take that back! Rock is a god


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Dat Rock promo.

Drew Mac time!

Oh no, Drew about to be squashed by the funk.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2012)

the links wont work


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

WTF

NO.
NO.
NO.
NO.
DREW IS SUPPOSED TO MAKE AN IMPACT AT THE RUMBLE.
INSTEAD YOU MAKE A FILLER MATCH AND FUCKING FEED HIM TO CLAY.

That's it, I'm out of here...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL DREWS MOMMA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

THE FUNKASAURUS


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

oh theres Naomi!

why isnt WWE using u


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MA MOMMA


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

DREW DON"T DESERVE THIS !!!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn Drew is still with the WWE?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

My bad Drew.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

Drew getting the MVP treatment. 

I love the Funkasaurus gimmick.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

EDIT: oh wait im good.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

God I hate the WWE, especially their Creative.

And Tiffany, let's not forget her too.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

What the fuck am I watching.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Primarch Horus said:


> God I hate the WWE, especially their Creative.
> 
> And Tiffany, let's not forget her too.



Somebody is a huge Drew fan


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Streams down?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

I love Funkasaurus but is this the Royal Rumble or an episode of Smackdown...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Did Brodus just hulk up?

I fucking love this man


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Stream 5 is good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2012)

Working streams 

I need them


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> I love Funkasaurus but is this the Royal Rumble or an episode of Smackdown...



HOLD ON PLAYA
TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

the 10 most famous and infamous backstage fights in wrestling history

USE ANOTHER LINK IF ONE STOPS FOOLS


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

No shit I am. 

But in all seriousness, I was hoping that they were going to do the right thing, and, for once, surprise us by having Drew make a nice impact in the Rumble.
Not do some MVP lose-till-I-become-face sthick or idiocy like they just did.
Furthermore, keeping Brodus out of the Rumble is also moronic.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

This promo is pretty good


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

ahaha i didn't know johnny was a wrestler.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Shit missed a lot of the Royal rumble seems like most of the matches were shit though expect for Kane vs Cena which sounds good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> >WWE promo
> >Rock's talking about his movie
> 
> *neverleavingagainlol*



retiredwithchips.gif


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

finally yo


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> ahaha i didn't know johnny was a wrestler.



[YOUTUBE]pQAcGlwdSjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Great promo.
Oh and since this McIntyre match just happened, if anyone asked, Cody Rhodes is my pick to win, lol.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Have they really explained why Johnny Ace wants to screw Punk?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Look at those guns. And that stomach.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Booker T never seizes to amaze me


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]pQAcGlwdSjI[/YOUTUBE]



lol

Those movements


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

That's it Dolph & Cody should team up


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Crowd not feeling Dolph.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

ZIGGLER STEALING CODY STICK


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Shut up Michael Cole.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

What's up with the hoodie-jackets, lol. 
Cool.

And the CM Punk vs J.L. part of this feud is pointless. 
Also, Cole points it out pretty well actually - Why the hell is this not just Ziggler vs Punk?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Steve Austin I'm waiting for you.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully the Ziggler-punk fued is over and done with after this match. 

So we can get on with the Jericho vs Punk fued on monday don't really want to see it dragged out anymore.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hopefully the Ziggler-punk fued is over and done with after this match.
> 
> So we can get on with the Jericho vs Punk fued on monday don't really want to see it dragged out anymore.



A Punk/Jericho feud would be awful


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> A Punk/Jericho feud would be awful



First time I hear this.

Why?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol Dolph is buggin. Coulda really hurt Punk right there.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> A Punk/Jericho feud would be awful



i thought this would happen at WM .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Primarch Horus said:


> First time I hear this.
> 
> Why?



Apparently he is a Cena fan I think that answer the question


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Primarch Horus said:


> First time I hear this.
> 
> Why?



"I'm the best in the world"
"Well i'm the best in the world at what i do"

Rinse and repeat till mania



> Apparently he is a Cena fan I think that answer the question



If you can't see Cena's greatness than i can't help you


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> A Punk/Jericho feud would be awful


What are you smoking those two have the best mic work on raw right now and Jericho's easily the best heel wwe has.

It's going to be amazing if it happens.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Dynamic and pace of this match should have been the same as Cena-Kane.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Dolph is channeling Flair big time in this match


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Dynamic and pace of this match should have been the same as Cena-Kane.



with better selling of offences you mean


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Whatcha talkin' 'bout (Cole)?

I don't really like Punk or Jericho, but, even still, you can watch 90% of material with them and it's painfully evidential that they are ridiculously talented.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

good ring work from punk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Punk starting to get like botchtista with this GTS taunt


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Booker T  .


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Only 18,000... Pht.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol @ at referee. you're not supposed to look back .


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2012)

The stream constantly fuckin up is making me not enjoy this match.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THAT SCARED ME


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

That Fame-asser


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

lol WWE refs are extremely weak, he was out for a good 6 minutes


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

best in the worldddddddddddddddddddddd! pek


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm...was the referee supposed to stop and allow Johnny only to make the count?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

What in the hell was all that?


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> lol WWE refs are extremely weak, he was out for a good 6 minutes



Didn't you know just a punch from a wrestler can knock a ref into a coma? Not because they're god-like strong but because a ref is the equivalent of an ant.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

The fuck was that about?


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Didn't you know just a punch from a wrestler can knock a ref into a coma?



Super Effective

Such a lackluster PPV so far...


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

What did that last match try to accomplish? Johnny will never get over with the fans.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Rumble match is next right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

SCREW YOU WWE  I CAN'T VIEW THAT YOUTUBE CHANNEL IN CANADA


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

If Steve Austin doesn't show up today I lose faith in WWE


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Primarch Horus said:


> Super Effective
> 
> Such a lackluster PPV so far...





Matches on the Royal Rumble was never intended to steal the show.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm is Kane still going to be in the rumble match? I hope so.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

The show is just about to start, glad the filler crap is done with.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Pumped up for this. It should be good.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

CM PUNK will win this.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

What the hell why do they have crap like the Divas matches on ppv which no one gives a shit about?

But Barrett vs Orton isn't what a load of crap.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

That doesn't mean that hyped up matches should be lackluster and, worst of all, provide no future direction. 

And it doesn't justify a generally bad job by WWE...
Oh well, let's see who is No. 2!


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Watch R-Truth be number 2


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

LMAO STREAMS DOWN


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2012)

The miz is first


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol my stream went out again.

.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Use #5 it hasn't lagged once is the best imo.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

They think....they don't think I'll make it to the end.
Lol Miz.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Got it. thx.

lol why is miz talking .


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Alex Riley, woooooooo


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

lol A-Ry              .


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy shit, the beginning of Riley's theme sounded like Chris Benoit


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Lmao Alex riley didn't he like disappear for like 3 months after he attacked miz or something?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Alex Riley is still employed, apparently.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm out.

Bye all.

WTF is with all of you "is he still employed?"

Hate guys who say that shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn alex lol. This was a good chance to get him over a lil bit.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

I kind of called it


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

lol R-Truth now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Bye Bye Riley c'mon Truth!


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

NO FUCKING WAY!
TIME TO BREAK SOME FUCKING RECORDS.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Miz n Cody confirmed to be racists


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Could WWE make is any more obvious that these things aren't selected at random?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

How convenient.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol interesting choice of entrants so far.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> Could WWE make is any more obvious that these things aren't selected at random?



At least they're consistent with the Rumble selection


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Later truth lol.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Mick in early as hell.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Hahaha friggin awesome. Let's go folely.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

I knew it


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG RICARDO


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahahaha! Oh wow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

foley need to bring back dude love and Ricardo


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

You get in the ring!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

LMAO THAT WWE TROLL


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricardo just won the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

THE WINNER IS RIGHT THERE


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy shit Ricardo.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

RIcardo CHANTS!!!!


----------



## urca (Jan 29, 2012)

RICARDOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricardo to win RR!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Miz is still not back in the ring and is still eligible to win


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Nah Gabriel should have stayed in longer lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

RICARDO BOUT TO GET THE DIESEL PUSH


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

FOLEY

RICARDO

SANTINO

I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricardo about to win this shit.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Miz is still not back in the ring and is still eligible to win


They always do this miz gets thrown out not technically eliminated then waits it out sneaks back in later.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

RICARDO AND SANTINO STANDOFF


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Miz is still not back in the ring and is still eligible to win



Didn't he do that before? lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Eliminated by Santino of all people thats embarrassing for anyone. 

Throw this trash out Foley please.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Fight of the smelly socks loooool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Epico coming out to the Chicken Dance music.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Cobra vs Socko


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

noooooooooooo why'd they take out mick <_>


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Booker too ignorant


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn you Cody and Miz!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

not sure who's gonna be next


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Miz and Cody will end up last participants.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

loooooooooooooooooooooool are you serious.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

lol King.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Cody eliminated two legends now.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Zeke and his African floppy titties.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Cody eliminated two legends now.



Orton training.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson chants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson chant for Zeke.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Good that there's a big man in the rumble lol.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Cody eliminated two legends now.



That's a record right?


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought Jinder would be the 9 or 11 entrant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Mahal killed the heat in the arena.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Jinder can't even get a reaction at the Rumble

At least mildly boo the poor bastard


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

ahahah USA chants. I love it.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

EVERYONE'S WEARING TRUNKS lol


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

interesting fact, Zeke's moma is indian


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

USA chants against someone who doesn't even hate it...

Stay classy America.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

The Great Khali is back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

SHIT BOUT TO GO DOWN NOW


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Great Khali probably gonna get randomly eliminated soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

I like how everyone ran into Khali's chop and he didn't have to move.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

All these damn jobbers.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunico has the uncanny ability to silence the entire crowd.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> That's a record right?


I think so since this is like the most legends they've allowed. 

I know Jim Duggan and one other person is going in later as well hopefully Cody is still in by that point.

Jinder and Kahli totally killed the crowd though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunico set back Mexicans. Eddy had a real lowrider you fuckin' cholo wannabe.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHIT CODY IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

So both of them were sitting down with no pants the entire time ?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

lol Booker T now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

OOOOOOH MAH GOODNESS


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

YOU WONT FOOL ME A THIRD TIME WWE. 


Cole better be part of it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

I bet Michael Cole is gonna be there too.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Darc said:


> All these damn jobbers.



Thought I was the only one...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh shit Kofi


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

THAT WAS DEFINITELY BETTER THAN MORRISON


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice save.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

HOLY SHIT KOFI


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2012)

Kofi or Morrison who did the better save.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler will win the rumble.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2012)

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN KOFI!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy shit Kofi


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Vickie shouldn't be involved..... no matter how fucking good she is at drawing heat.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Kofi is spiderman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Who says kofi always botches


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Kofi or Morrison who did the better save.



KOFI'S DEFINITELY


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

thats my nukka kofi


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Cody got 2 more legend to take care of now 

I KNEW IT
4 LEGENDS
LEGEND KILLER CODY RHODES


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Expecting Sgt Slaughter to appear any minute now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

HHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought he was going to enter in with the 2x4


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Knew it #3 for Cody.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Duggan battling those threats to America, Cody Rhodes and Miz.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

That's three legends .


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Cody takes out another legend.

Cody owning.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

And here comes Cole.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

why is cody getting such a push...


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Cody got 2 more legend to take care of now
> 
> I KNEW IT
> 4 LEGENDS
> LEGEND KILLER CODY RHODES



There's like 2 more legend rumored YOU CAN DO IT CODY!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Cole going to wrestlemania AGAIN


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

KHARMA HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 29, 2012)

YEEEEEEEES!!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Kong well that was unexpected to say the least .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

DAT KHARMA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

MILF ON THE WAY TO THE RING


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

"She just eat him like a piece of chicken.."

"just like a chicken bone."

"She fittin to eat"

 .


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

hahahahahaahahahaahahahaqhaha


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

OH SWEET HOLY FUCK SHE'S HERE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus squashing people left and right.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2012)

Khama be killing bitches.  Till ziggles eliminater her.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

i thought she was preggers?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

ROAD DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGG


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate you Ziggles. How dare you deprive me of more Kharma.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> There's like 2 more legend rumored YOU CAN DO IT CODY!



CODY DO YOUR FUCKING MAGIC


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Here comes #4 for cody


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

ROAD DOGG!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

HOLY FUCK ROAD DOGG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

ATTITUDE ERA BITCHES


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?!?

YOUR ASS BETTA CALL SOMEBODYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

ROAD DAWG.

read that he would return on some spoiler site.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

This is awesome


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Yo he tryin to violate road dogg.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

No Funkasaurus in sight yet


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

Its the Dee oh Double Gee!

lol at all the announcers gettin in the rumble. i think miz will win or that cody guy but they look kinda generic for world champions.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh hopefully Super Cena doesn't get in but at least we know he won't win because of the Rock fued.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol road dogg  .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Swagger left his belt there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

All stand for Sir Barrett


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

EWW WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT OF A MUSIC


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

lol at Wade new theme.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Barrett's got a new theme?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

BARRET BARRAGE INCOMING


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Barrett finally gets on the ppv good.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2012)

wade is in he better win it (though I bet it will be orton  )


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

... Okay let me just say this right now. Wade's new theme song sucks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Barrets theme changed.... For the worse....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait...this music sucks.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

boo, new Wade theme


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

WADE HOW DARE YOU TAKE CODY'S MEAT!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

David otunga seriously, what a waste.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

Drew not in the rumble?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Otunga with no bowtie.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh god Jericho or Orton is gonna win


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Otunga at 27? lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Calling it now.

#28 Orton #29 Cena #30 Jericho


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me guess chris jericho numer 30 then wins.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh god Jericho or Orton is gonna win



RR just got ruined


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

I swear to god if Orton wins I riot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

FUCK THIS FED THINGS JUST GOT SLOW AND BORING


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Come on, Kane...come in and eliminate some peeps.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

THE MAN HAS RETURNED.

Oh, it's Jericho lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Their is our winner right here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Chris Jericho


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Wait... then who's going to be 30? Now I'm interested.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

wait who is numba 30 then? lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

BREAKING WALLS DOWN AND SPARKLING JACKETS


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Jerichooooooooo


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

#30 Better be someone who deserves it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

lol .

Calling Jericho winning the whole thing.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Show?

Anti-climax of the decade.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh shit things just got interesting.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Big show who is going to be fueding with Shaq seriously?

SMH wwe


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

No Cena


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

nvm big show wins to fight against bryan on Wrestlemania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Show  

WWE BLEW IT


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

the big show still wrestles?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Show? What a buzz kill.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

This rumble is shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh it is the big slow


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Lesnar for #30


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

Disappointed


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

damn this shit is hella dissapointing


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuck Big Show                                      .


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho wins it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus or Jericho to win this.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

if jericho wins it will be so lame


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

The final four is turrible, just turrible!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus or Jericho should win either one I'm happy with preferably Jericho.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho better win


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

lame lame lame i can already see it lame lame


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuck yeah Jericho, Sheamus, final two


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

HAHAHAHAH FUCK YOU RANDY


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho vs. Punk should be interesting lol. Good talking back and forth I assume...


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

ya'll lame for not wanting jericho to win. he's way cooler than the rest of those jabronis in there.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

SEE YA RANDY SNORETON! HAHAHA.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

Its over for u green Irish man


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

COME ON TA FUCK SHEAMUS! Do it for Ireland!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Worst final two ever.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

No one wants to see Sheamus at Mania


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

i want sheamus to winm simply because i cant stand jericho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope they miscounted and Brodus Clay still has to come in.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho wins then Punk and Bryan both confront Jericho and we have a triple threat match for Mania  for BEST IN THE WORLD!!!! YESS!! YESS!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope they miscounted and Brodus Clay still has to come in.


That would be terrible.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

jericho reminds me of a lame version of gordon ramsey


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn they dukin it out lol.


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

i rather jericho win and his jericholic ninjas come out to celebrate with him.

sheamus looks boring. whats his gimmick?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Win RUmble by tapout...troll of the century.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> That would be terrible.



 .


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho needs to win this


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Either way this match is pretty fucking good hopefully a rematch in the future.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

This is some kind of suspense.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

NO FUCKING WAY!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

TIME OUT WHAT!!!


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2012)

WHAT A SHOCKER!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

SHEAMUS WINS 

imveryokwiththis.jpg


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

SHEAMUS HAS TROLLED EVERYONE.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

I did not expect that .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

THIS IS TURRIBLE


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Now this made me happy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

So the build up for Chris Jericho meant nothing?


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2012)

why?               :/


----------



## Shadow (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW WORST FUCKING ENDING EVER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn, whatta kick, though.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2012)

So what title will Sheamus go for?

And I wonder how they're going to use Jericho now. 

Probably in some story line randomly conjured tomorrow night.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't believe I stayed up for this.

EDIT: It was a good ending between the two well. Everything else was pathetically bad.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Best fucking ending ever


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

FUCK YEAH SHEAMUS!!!

FELLA IS GOING TO WRESTLEMANIA!!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh seriously I like Sheamus and all but Jericho should of won this match.

He better go after the world heavy weight title.


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

lame, sheamus is boring.


----------



## Grandia (Jan 29, 2012)

the great whiteman won!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

This was a pretty bad rumble


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho wins at the elimination chamber maybe?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

Anything other than jericho or cena winning is epic.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus vs Bryan

Jericho vs Punk

Predictable.


----------



## urca (Jan 29, 2012)

What about the end of the world as you know it? *facepalm*


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

So it's settled then.

Jericho v Taker.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

Jericho has nothing to gain from winning the RR

They've been building Sheamus up as the next top guy if you'd been watching Smackdown

This is the greatest day ever!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2012)

That was a great finale. I mean Sheamus and Jericho laid it all out there, it was very very good. Sheamus deserved this, it's not that Jericho's build was for nothing he put Sheamus over. He is still free to feud with Punk. I mean it should be obvious that's what's going to happen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 29, 2012)

I love how the Royal Rumble never disappoints


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus is going to feud with Bryan for the belt considering they were bumped off of WM last year and besides he's been building up as a face and he'd be good. 

Jericho will somehow find a way to be the #1 contender for the WWE Championship probably tomorrow. If anything I wouldn't be surprised if it was Jericho's idea to get Sheamus to beat him. 

Good for them both. Great RR match.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 29, 2012)

What I'm more excited about is Kharma. About time she got her ass back.

Now to destroy Beth.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyways can someone link me to Kane vs Cena I missed that match and I wanna see it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler should have won IMO


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]V8lH0WIIh5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricardo should've won.


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Dolph Ziggler should have won IMO



He doesn't need to win it.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K54VcA-7lFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus winning ruined my mood, but it was a smart decision when thinking about the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

ending saved this piece of shit rumble 
glad he won, he'll face bryan duh!

the only that sucks about the ending is that jericho's momentum meant nothing.. so much for "end of the world" 

only "markout" moment for me was Kharma and Ricardo..

also, why wasn't kane or cena in the rumble? they aren't world champions.. damn you E


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Dolph Ziggler should have won IMO



Yes they should have went with Dolph imo


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2012)

So what was the point of Jericho's gimmick again?


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

"For the first time ever, all WWE superstars are eligible for the Royal Rumble"

WTF? IT WAS JUST THE SAME AS USUAL! DA FUCK YOU ON ABOUT?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad to see Shamus take it. He's gotten tons better in the ring, he really resonates with the crowd, and if he goes ME, maybe he'll fight people other than bozos like Swagger and Jinder. I like Jericho, but this is nothing but good.

Besides, doesn't Jericho get a shot at the WWE title anyway since he's was the last Raw contestant? (Assuming Shamus goes for the WHC)


----------



## Shadow (Jan 29, 2012)

THINGS THAT MADE NO SENSE IN THIS RUMBLE


JERICHO PROMO

BRYAN EVEN FIGHTING A TRIPLE THREAT MATCH  only to fight Sheamus <sigh>


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate Sheamus more than ever now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ricardo should've won.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2012)

U MAD FELLAS?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Ziggler vs Bryan would have been a better match at Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

Godot said:


> "For the first time ever, all WWE superstars are eligible for the Royal Rumble"
> 
> WTF? IT WAS JUST THE SAME AS USUAL! DA FUCK YOU ON ABOUT?



erm no... ziggler/punk and show/bryan were eligible.. basically the loser of those matches gets in.. i don't think that has happened before..


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

R-Truth should have been #27


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> U MAD FELLAS?



yes      .


----------



## Godot (Jan 29, 2012)

I must say though, the ending was very good between the two.

And I'm not exactly disappointed that Sheamus won.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2012)

looks like is been good to be hhh or vince's boy these last few rumbles...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

They should have had Punk and Bryan as the final two and when Bryan wins, he says he'll challenge himself at WM to troll everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

bitches gonna get eaten


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone knows that women come back from pregnancy more powerful. They're like saiyans.


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

k kwik should have won the rumble.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2012)

God Movement said:


> yes      .







pussyking said:


> k kwik should have won the rumble.



Mr. Killings is an entertaining mofo, but not title material. At least not now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone knows that women come back from pregnancy more powerful. They're like saiyans.



she looked scarier lol..

btw, did a kharma t-shirt get released yet? can't wait to wear that to college, plastic bitches will be all humble and shit


----------



## pussyking (Jan 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Mr. Killings is an entertaining mofo, but not title material. At least not now.



isn't he like 40? how long does he have to wait?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 29, 2012)

Orton may turn heel and take the title off Danielson so we get heel orton vs face sheamus for the main event of Mania


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Goldust would have been a better #30 or Mark Henry.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 29, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Orton may turn heel and take the title off Danielson so we get heel orton vs face sheamus for the main event of Mania



Horrible idea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Randy Orton needs to bore us at Wrestlemania and then with 5 ppv rematches for the title after that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Horrible idea.



this can't be stressed enough


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

PAUL BEARER SHOULD HAVE BEEN #30


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Someday THE ROCK will be a surprise RR participant 


SCSA should have been #30


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Besides, doesn't Jericho get a shot at the WWE title anyway since he's was the last Raw contestant? (Assuming Shamus goes for the WHC)




If Jericho wins the RAW Chamber match next month, he'll be the #1 contender for the WWE Title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that I've had time to digest the show a bit...I didn't like Jericho giving a valiant effort. It sort of invalidates all the trolling he was doing beforehand. 

And man, all the old timers >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> your current roster's charisma


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 29, 2012)

It's ok that Sheamus won from a business stand-point but the fact is Jericho's momentum is completely cut off now. He was quiet that whole time then said at the Rumble it would be the end of the world, finally, he also hadn't wrestled at all until tonight. He was also placed at a good number. All's ready to go and then Sheamus comes out and beats him. Jericho even looked like he tried to win and Sheamus won. Basically everything building up Jericho was stalled for Sheamus's win. It would have been better had he not talked last week, mentioned the RR and just lost to Sheamus if not that do another troll moment. That way it wouldn't be looked at like this. 

Ridiculous really. 

Now Jericho's going to somehow get his momentum back before he faces Punk at the Rumble which is hard considering he was quiet for a while and everything that lead up to his return. Not good for Jericho. Sheamus winning is good for him but honestly it makes no sense in Jericho's side. It could have been done in a way that they both looked good but I guess not.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 29, 2012)

Santino will not go to wrestlemania 


sadfrog.jpg


----------



## Totitos (Jan 29, 2012)

Sheamus winning the rumble is like one big fuck you to Kevin Dunn.

THE GREAT WHITE RACE REIGNS SUPREME.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's ok that Sheamus won from a business stand-point but the fact is Jericho's momentum is completely cut off now. He was quiet that whole time then said at the Rumble it would be the end of the world, finally, he also hadn't wrestled at all until tonight. He was also placed at a good number. All's ready to go and then Sheamus comes out and beats him. Jericho even looked like he tried to win and Sheamus won. Basically everything building up Jericho was stalled for Sheamus's win. It would have been better had he not talked last week, mentioned the RR and just lost to Sheamus if not that do another troll moment. That way it wouldn't be looked at like this.
> 
> Ridiculous really.
> 
> Now Jericho's going to somehow get his momentum back before he faces Punk at the Rumble which is hard considering he was quiet for a while and everything that lead up to his return. Not good for Jericho. Sheamus winning is good for him but honestly it makes no sense in Jericho's side. It could have been done in a way that they both looked good but I guess not.


Meh, fuck Jericho. Him basically pulling an Edge and winning would've bored me to tears.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If Jericho wins the RAW Chamber match next month, he'll be the #1 contender for the WWE Title.



Oh okay. I always assumed the last man standing from their respective brand would get the leftover title opposite of whatever the actual winner chose.

I could've sworn that was a rule once upon a time. Did it change or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2012)

that was never a rule.. where did you get this?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't even know man. I distinctly remember that being the case one year. Or maybe the last man of a brand won a #1 contendership match later on and my mind is getting that coincidence confused as a stipulation....

Eh, ignore me. 
Sheamus won, and Jericho will face Punk @ WM. That's all that matters.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 30, 2012)

So, Kharma is back. The Divas division becomes interesting again... Now.

Btw, this Royal Rumble was great. Grow up, Wrestling fans.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, the Royal Rumble itself was pretty good; I liked it ('cept for the anticlimactic #30 spot). And Ziggler vs Punk was match of the night no question. The show as a whole was pretty meh, though.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 30, 2012)

Sheamus vs. Bryan couldn't even make the show last year and now it might be the WHC match at WrestleMania.

I think they'll throw in Orton and Barrett somehow and make it a fatal four-way though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually Sheamus and Bryan were in the Wmania last year as a dark match.  Their One on One was changed into a Battle Royale.  Although I forgot who won.  But everybody was excited for it and then they just pulled it which made that Wrestlemania the more suckier to be honest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

so Cena turning heel, punk/danielson entering as world champions, y2j maineventing, Kharma kicking ass.. this wrestlemania is gonna be IWC heaven


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 30, 2012)

Didn't care for most of the rumble...most of which was spent with 4 or less people in the ring...and constant flow of guys you knew had not shot, all 3 commentators?! 3 or 4 retired wrestlers after that too....1 or 2 entries like that is ok, and even this may have worked with the 40 man rumble they did before, but with only 30 slots, it was to much. The only things I really liked about it was ziggler and rhodes looking strong staying in it so long..

Jericho not winning was a bit disappointing, but there is no problem with his momentum, what little damage may have been done he can fix with out any real issues.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Meh, fuck Jericho. Him basically  pulling an Edge and winning would've bored me to tears.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

This guy has no off switch 
--------------
And the same 4 or so guys need to stop being the ones posting funny shit. If I had a nickle for everytime I've been told to spread some rep first....


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2012)

Pretty lame The Rock wasn't in the Royal Rumble. Oh well at least it was Sheamus and not Miz.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't understand why everyone is saying Jericho's momentum is dead. It's downright disrespectful actually, some of you say he's the best wrestler in the world. So you think he actually needed the Rumble to get a championship spot, you think that his momentum is stalled out in one night? Really? He's Y2J he could be booked at Wrestlemania for his shot with Punk with no buildup and we'd all be eating that shit up.

If anything now it's even more interesting because now we can see what direction he takes this whole thing in.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

The rumble was surprising in a sense, and kind of disappointing, ziggler does this outstanding counter move and he should've won it after he did that counter fameasser, it should have been over then and there 1 2 3. him not winning after that move left me feeling pretty glad i didn't pay to see it. 

The rumble match was a big pile of what the fuck. I understand having booker T in there, that's a given, but Cole and King were wasted spaces, so were having mexican america in there and one of the uso's when those spots should've been given to Kane and Mark henry. I'm damn glad that Cena wasn't in there and i'm also glad someone got orton the fuck out of there. 

It was awesome seeing Kharma come back, missed her. Hacksaw was great to see again though i thought he had died a while back  Seeing Road Dogg was surprising too. even Khali came back.

I noticed something, they changed Wade Barrett's theme, what the fuck his old theme was awesome. So was the perfection one ziggler had and the disfigured one that rhodes had.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 30, 2012)

I only watched the ppv for the rumble match. I was disappointed..and 3 announcers ruined it. worst rumble in last 15 years/maybe all time. Hacksaw was entertaining.. he should of gone to wrestlemania.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2012)

What this rumble worse than the one Vince won?  When basically half the rumble wasn't even viewable because of all the backstage camera action trying to keep an eye on austin?

That one is the worst by far


----------



## FearTear (Jan 30, 2012)

omiK said:


> I only watched the ppv for the rumble match. I was disappointed..and 3 announcers ruined it.



3 announcers ruined your disappointment?


----------



## Godot (Jan 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention, why the living fuck did they change Barrett's theme? End of days was fucking awesome.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xsqX7UMCwK8[/YOUTUBE]

Still the greatest thing ever!

Ricardo.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Barret said on Twitter he wanted a new theme that was for him, not the old one the Corre used, I don't like that though. 

Also about Jericho, wanted him to win but if WWE has something serious planned for him tonight then all hope is not lost. Sheamus winning was my pick and glad I was right but a little shocked too, he was on the Elimination chamber advertisement though so yeah


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 30, 2012)

From a dark match last year, to an eventual main event on wrestlemania(Bryan and Sheamus)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]xsqX7UMCwK8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Still the greatest thing ever!
> 
> Ricardo.



Man, that was pure gold.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Show at 30


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Highlight of the night Mr.Socko vs the Cobra.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

The only crime in that rumble was Duggan not wearing a shirt (jesus christ how horrifying) and I'm happy they let Primo to show that he can fucking wrestle.


----------



## FearTear (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Big Show at 30



Big Show is the master of disappointment, I remember the reactions of ICW when he entered the Elimination Chamber last year and now this 

Poor guy


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

> In breaking news, Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim Raw General Manager John Laurinaitis revealed exclusively to WWE.com the Superstars who will compete for the WWE Title in the Raw Elimination Chamber Match: WWE Champion CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, R-Truth, The Miz and Kofi Kingston.
> 
> With all eyes on Punk?s title, the six competitors will brave the redoubtable dome ? complete with its two miles of chain and 10 tons of steel ? live on pay-per-view Feb. 19.



Dat line-up .


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

*reads people reacting to BS*  ... *doesn't really, but is antipating tasty rage for that slow clod having killed the rumble*


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Dat line-up .



Let me guess Smackdown Line up

Daniel Bryan, Wade Barret, Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Big Show, Sheamus


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Every Latin wrestler that wasn't Ricardo that entered the rumble, killed the crowd.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Only if WWE didn't have Drew in this shit losing streak  storyline.

I want to see him smash people into the chambers again.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Only if WWE didn't have Drew in this shit losing streak  storyline.
> 
> I want to see him smash people into the chambers again.



Me too man.
Me too.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Every Latin wrestler that wasn't Ricardo that entered the rumble, killed the crowd.



Where was the funkasaurus? that killed the rumble just in and of itself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Funkasaurus squashed Drew in like a 2 second match. Dumb use of Drew. Losing streak storylines never work. 

Why they didn't put both of them in the Rumble, I dunno.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAChZQzvQlI#t=20s[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of the most powerful video packages WWE has ever done

Cena GOAT


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

BS rage did not disappoint.  The EC lineup looks cool, too bad Kofi's gonna be the low man on the totem pole.  Oh well, that is better than tag division...right?  Clay not showing to the rumble is ok, he woulda been eliminated after all.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

How many jobbers are left for brodus now? I want him in a full match rather than another squash match with the same sequence.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, that vid was pretty tense.. it will make cena's turn even more epic 



Totitos said:


> Dat line-up .




don't tell me; Jericho wins the title even though he never even competed for 2 years in a singles match, then faces punk at mania via his rematch clause? this storyline sucks..


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NEGcbIsQqI4[/YOUTUBE]

Just turrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]NEGcbIsQqI4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just turrible.



why do i feel like i am hearing ben 10's opening song?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

> don't tell me; Jericho wins the title even though he never even competed for 2 years in a singles match, then faces punk at mania via his rematch clause? this storyline sucks.



Or Ace and/or HHH cost Punk the belt at EC, he goes on to wrestle them at WM and it's Sheamus vs Jericho for the title at WM


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd rather have Dolph Ziggler win the title over Punk at WM 28, than have JeriTroll come in and get shoved to the top.


Another reason why Ziggler should have won the RR last night 


Sheamus vs Y2J .


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]NEGcbIsQqI4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just turrible.



His last theme fit him perfectly. Just like the perfection theme was perfect for zig zag


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Ziggler isn't ready yet brother


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Barrett's new theme songs like the sort of shit people use in Naruto AMVs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Or Ace and/or HHH cost Punk the belt at EC, he goes on to wrestle them at WM and it's Sheamus vs Jericho for the title at WM



that would be worse.. can't deal with punk/trips again, i just can't


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Just turrible.




Whenever someone changes his/her theme I take my time to get used to it and usually come to like it........but this shit won't get me hook ever.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Ziggler isn't ready yet brother



yeah i don't think a lot of them are lol.

But it's good that wwe is at least giving them a push.
though not sure about sheamus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

ITT: Raw Elimination Chamber Participants



			
				Wrestlezone said:
			
		

> -CM Punk
> -Dolph Ziggler
> -The Miz
> -R-Truth
> ...



gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> vid*



Wade's last theme blew, so imagine how unfitting this theme must be for me to say "bring the old theme back." Barrett, you make bad decisions.

Who knows though, with enough fan demand, the old theme will return, just like with Truth before he went Lil' Jimmy on us.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

How can the champ be here if I can't see you?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>People giving a shit about Wade Barrett


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >People giving a shit about Wade Barrett



Back the fuck up dude, Woi is the man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan vs. Punk, poor ratings


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan vs Punk...ratings drop imminent.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk vs Bryan

Nice.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

When the Nexus was relevant, sure

As of now, hell to the no


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Why do you suck so much now, Punk?


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why do you suck so much now, Punk?



Because we wanted him to be the new top face.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

PG PUNK



Darth Nihilus said:


> >People giving a shit about Wade Barrett


>Son of a bitch


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bryan vs Punk...ratings drop imminent.



Nuuuuu! No Football this week!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why do you suck so much now, Punk?



face punk sucks, yeah.. he only insults right now, would've been better if the insults were actually funny..

whatever happened to "voice of the voiceless"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Because we wanted him to be the new top face.



We always ruin everything.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> When the Nexus was relevant, sure
> 
> As of now, hell to the no



He single handedly pushed a 9 time  world champion down the stairs successfully. Superstar of 2012.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

What I wouldn't give to see the Ace Crusher right now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Daniel Bryan 
>Wade Barrett 
>Tag Team Champions that no one gives two shits about 
>Laurianaitis being terrible on the mic 
>Big Show getting soft_er_
>Cena accepting the hate
>Kane being terrible *with his mask on *

pgerawithchips.gif


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Remember when CM Punk and Daniel Bryan were friends last month?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

This new Daniel Bryan is awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Somewhere in R-Truth's subconscious

Little Jimmy is weeping


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

inb4 "change the channel"


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

full dbd heel turn *paul bear voice* OOOOHHHHHH YES


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Daniel Bryan owning Punk on the mic.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when CM Punk and Daniel Bryan were friends last month?





Nope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

triple threat for the title unification


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Dat fella got a good pop.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who HATES Sheamus.

He's the Smackdown equivalent of John Cena.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when CM Punk and Daniel Bryan were friends last month?



And still are?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, an underwear and bra joke. Real creative there, Sheamus.

Jeez, this guy blows.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Sheamus owning dem vanilla midgets


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

MEANINGLESS HANDSHAKE


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, an underwear and bra joke. Real creative there, Sheamus.
> 
> Jeez, this guy blows.



No you blow


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who HATES Sheamus.
> 
> He's the Smackdown equivalent of John Cena.



No fella, Orton is the smackdown equivalent of Cena. 

Sheamus doesn't bother me. 

unrelated, Rock's in another movie i won't bother watching.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Sheamus should be allowed to write his own shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

More like Orton is a *very* poor man's Stone Cold


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> More like Orton is a *very* poor man's Stone Cold



Who stole his finisher from DDP


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

> >Kane being terrible with his mask on



Now that's a load of shit


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Now that's a load of shit



Agreed on that.

This is the best Kane has been in years.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Now that's a load of shit





TetraVaal said:


> Agreed on that.
> 
> This is the best Kane has been in years.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton should go back to being injured, and he can tag Mysterio out of the injured box wwe needs him back.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> He's the Smackdown equivalent of John Cena.



I'll probably the only guy to say this but his promos are very Cena-esque, so I see where you're coming from. Any that says Randy Orton is the equivalent of Cena don't know what they're talking about. 

But I wouldn't say I hate Sheamus even if I hate Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Who stole his finisher from DDP



Who his finisher from John Laurenitis.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

why people hatin on sheamus, he's been very good for a while now.. and gets great pop..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

More like Mysterio should go back to Mexico and bring back Sin Cara


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who HATES Sheamus.
> 
> He's the Smackdown equivalent of John Cena.



He went from a jobbing season right after WINING THE KING OF THE RING to the point he had to put his career on the line to get a lukewarm run as USA champ. His recent streak of wins and now winning the rumble is his big chance to become a mega-star. You need more limes in your diet.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'll probably the only guy to say this but his promos are very Cena-esque, so I see where you're coming from. Any that says Randy Orton is the equivalent of Cena don't know what they're talking about.



From a standpoint that he almost always wins the wwe title if he's involved in the match, him having the title serves no purpose story wise. 

Christian should've been given a longer reign.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

i can listen to barreh talk for hours


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

That he had two WWE title reigns that made him look weak as hell


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Wade Barret is awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>PG Christian
>Wade Barrett being awesome


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm gonna get shit for this but I'm slowly starting to not like Ziggler.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF...commercial out of nowhere.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Jerry Lawler just went full retard on that one. DOLPH SHOWING OFF IS THE BEST PART ABOUT HIS CHARACTER.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm gonna get shit for this but I'm slowly starting to not like Ziggler.



I was on a week ban, so I couldn't access this thread last night--but anyone who watched the Royal Rumble will now realize that Ziggler is nothing more than a great seller. He's not a great wrestler.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

HOLY SHIT GHOST RIDER SEQUEL


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

My world as I know it has pretty much not changed


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Shut up Josh.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I was on a week ban, so I couldn't access this thread last night--but anyone who watched the Royal Rumble will now realize that Ziggler is nothing more than a great seller. He's not a great wrestler.



That counter fameasser last night should have won him the match, his ability to counter moves and sell moves is more than enough legitimacy for him to be champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

btw, why is cena being omitted from the RR and EC matches? kayfabe-wise it makes no sense..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Cause he's dealing with Kane?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton wins we riot


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Ceria said:


> That counter fameasser last night should have won him the match, his ability to counter moves and sell moves is more than enough legitimacy for him to be champion.



You mean that counter where he sat on Punk's shoulders for like 10 seconds, allowing him to pin-point how he'd counter the GTS? 

Sorry dude, but you're giving him too much credit.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Shut up Josh.



You talkin to me


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I was on a week ban, so I couldn't access this thread last night--but anyone who watched the Royal Rumble will now realize that Ziggler is nothing more than a great seller. He's not a great wrestler.



It's not that, he's doing that Ric Flair walk in every match. It was cool the first time he did it, but now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler is so weak. Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards would've shrugged off that superplex.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

since when was being in a feud = not entering RR or EC? booking-wise they put them both in the EC..


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> why people hatin on sheamus, he's been very good for a while now.. and gets great pop..


Once you go from underrated but great to popular and over the IWC changes on you 


Khris said:


> btw, why is cena being omitted from the RR and EC matches? kayfabe-wise it makes no sense..



Keeping him healthy for Rock/trying out non Cena PPV main events.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Ziggler
>Great seller


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Ziggler
> >Great seller



Stop it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, and even though I feel people overrate Ziggler, I do like the guy. I definitely give him credit for being able to resurrect his career after the Spirit Squad debacle.

I really hate Orton.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler getting buried


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Dolph Ziggler getting buried


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Entertaining match. Nice showing by Ziggler as always.



> Dolph Ziggler getting buried



lol no


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2012)

macho man needs to go into the hall of fame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Darc said:


> Once you go from underrated but great to popular and over the IWC changes on you


that better not happen to the funkasaures 


> Keeping him healthy for Rock/trying out non Cena PPV main events.


yea i know, but what's the storyline reason.. like, whats Johnny Ace from putting him in the rumble or EC?


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Darc said:


> Once you go from underrated but great to popular and over the IWC changes on you



I liked him when he was underrated 



TetraVaal said:


> I really hate Orton.


Why? He's put over Rhodes, Henry, Barrett, a great wrestler, and his promos aren't as nearly bad as Cena's.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Dolph Ziggler getting buried


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Using Kane's original theme in a RR highlight 
>Still stuck with current theme

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

@ those photos of Ryder in the wheelchair, as if they don't have any existing footage of last night happening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

whats with the damn commercials


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

That Regal


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

The new inductee is the ear biter himself Tyson


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> whats with the damn commercials



Not enough revenue from PPVs


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MAMA!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

SHOULD I GET HIM?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Not enough revenue from PPVs



who's fault is that? 

inb4 punk


dem new tights


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Drew Carey
>Mike Tyson


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

QUICK GUESS WHO'S THE JOBBER OF THE WEEK


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Those dancers are so fine


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

SOMEBODY CALL MA MOMMA!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Did anybody just hear the way Michael Cole said "YEAAAAGGHHGH!!!"


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

squash time.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

I predict Tyson Kidd is jobbin tonight.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

CALLING EVERYBODY'S MAMA


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyrannosaurus Vs Funkasaurus



Darc said:


> I predict Tyson Kidd is jobbin tonight.



Already a victim


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Somebody's jobbing tonight. just another jobber. It's what they do.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Tyler Reks is still employed?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

caveman vs disco dino


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

champion vs. champion not maineventing..

wise move vince


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

3rd time he called himself best wrestler in the world tonight must be some kind of record.

Also fuck animals they are delicious and so is beer


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Champ vs. Champ not in the main event

lolwwe


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> 3rd time he called himself best wrestler in the world tonight must be some kind of record.
> 
> Also fuck animals they are delicious and so is beer



I'm a vegan & straight edge


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Champ vs. Champ not in the main event
> 
> lolwwe



Yeah.

Regardless of what people think of the wrestlers, I hate the way that the WWE has booked their matches over the last 6 or 7 years. What happened to the "important" wrestlers actually main eventing the evening? Last year's Wrestlemania was the worst, when Edge and Del Rio was the first match to happen.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> who's fault is that?



Our because we're not paying


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Champ vs. Champ not in the main event
> 
> lolwwe


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

> I'm a vegan & straight edge



i hate you


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Please tell me you were looking at the same person I was. The guy trying to do the pterodactyl.



Lmaooooooo, I was not alone


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

pgerawithchips.gif


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Our because we're not paying



and yeah.. why is that?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm a vegan & straight edge & a Virgin



you forgot one they kind of all go hand in hand unless you are on tv


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi Kingston in the main event at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

It's still hard for me to see Bryan as a legitimate world champion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Daniel Bryan appears from backstage to the ramp
>No response at all from the crowd

It's not like he's a WWE Diva is he


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Daniel Bryan appears from backstage to the ramp
> >No response at all from the crowd
> 
> It's not like he's a WWE Diva is he



I love your trolling


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Daniel Bryan appears from backstage to the ramp
> >No response at all from the crowd
> 
> It's not like he's a WWE Diva is he



I'm curious on people's thoughts on Bryan. I like him a lot in the ring, but I feel he didn't really develop a personality til' the writers started toying with the idea of turning him heel.

*EDIT:* now the Cole is backing Bryan, this now solidifies Bryan's status as a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

be a star Mr. Lawler


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

maybe it will be a 30 minute classic


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Just calling it like it is mein square

Just calling it like it is


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Cole is starting to support Bryan

OH GOD HERE WE GO


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2012)

kansas crowd not appreciating this great match.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

More like the Kansas crowd doesn't give a shit about Daniel Bryan


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

These Twitter ads are unbearable. Who gives a fuck about "what's trending"?


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> and yeah.. why is that?



Because people reasoning is "If I can watch it for free, why would I pay?" and people love free shit


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2012)

meh crowd is flat even tho Bryan just pulled a batman.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> WWEify him first



If you mean by WWEify you mean treat him like one of the Divas

You're onto something mein square


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> These Twitter ads are unbearable. Who gives a fuck about "what's trending"?



they should list what else is trending like "Fuck" "Penis" and "abortion"


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

I only care about seeing Kelly's titters


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

And Kharma putting Ziggler in her finishing move in the Royal Rumble


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

This... this is a damn good match.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Ceria said:


> I only care about seeing Kelly's titters



I only care about seeing Kharma's episiotomy scar


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I only care about seeing Kharma's episiotomy scar


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

damn you autocorrect?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

YEEEESSSS!!!! HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN BITCH


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

IT BEGINS, YES YES YES


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Jericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho trolls the greatest match punk has been in since summerslam..


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

IT         BEGINS


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

DON'T DISAPPOINT ME WWE!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2012)

Now people will consider Jericho a heel.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> More like the Kansas crowd doesn't give a shit about Daniel Bryan



Then they just suck as wrestling fans.  The match is more important than any talking promo part especially when the matches are good between two good to great wrestlers.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Mike Tyson being inducted into the Hall of Fame
>Has never wrestled in a WWE match in his entire life

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

I had the impression Mil Mascaras was already inducted. The fuck?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Mike Tyson being inducted into the Hall of Fame
> >Has never wrestled in a WWE match in his entire life
> 
> gamelwithchips.gif




He helped make Wrestlemania XIV a big deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

can vince please take lawler of the announcing team? taking a shot at all vegans is not entertaining


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes it is cause vegans are scum of the earth


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> He and *Stone Cold Steve Austin* helped make Wrestlemania XIV a big deal.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

_Tyson n Austin, Tyson and Austin!_

I miss that golden WWE emotion


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

ITT: WWE have an Attitude Era Edition of RAW/Smackdown


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> can vince please take lawler of the announcing team? taking a shot at all vegans is not entertaining



All no, but he can pick on the one from PETA all he wants


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

a handstand, really?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

> ITT: WWE have an Attitude Era Edition of RAW/Smackdown



That would be awful


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmmm Tyson in the HOF 
I can dig it


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz botched a promo


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yes it is cause vegans are scum of the earth



I'm not a scum


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm not a scum



yes you are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Yes it is cause vegans are scum of the earth



not when you're promoting anti-bullying..


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> yes you are



I'm a likable person


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

> Punk tweeted during his match with Ziggler last night that Ziggler let out a loud fart in his face on a roll up, sources say he was told to take it down ASAP



 epic yo


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Gilgamesh acting like his opinion matters
>Matta Clatta

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sure you are


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Just notice The Riddler  attire.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Legend said:


> Miz botched a promo



MORE THAN 5 4 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi won?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Being Vegan is a luxury for rich societies or so says Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi needs a mini singles build b4 the chamber, expected win is expected.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi with a nice win.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi won holy shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Ain't nothin' wrong with vegans. There's something wrong with douchebags however. The reason vegans are generally not well liked is because of how much overlap there is.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 30, 2012)

BASED LAURINITIS and Otunga


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

>Nihilus thinking he's being witty and clever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

wasn't miz the same guy who was maineventing mania 10 months ago?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Gilgamesh acting like he knows what he's talking about


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Nihilus thinking he's being witty and clever





Darth Nihilus said:


> >Gilgamesh acting like he knows what he's talking about



Greentexting


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

>using memes outside of that place.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Greentexting



4chanwithchips.gif


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> wasn't miz the same guy who was maineventing mania 10 months ago?



Wasn't Vladimir Kozlov the guy who was beating everyone ass


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

So many chips, Darth.

I want some.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's "Jahn C-Nah"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Shirker said:


> So many chips, Darth.
> 
> I want some.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Wasn't Vladimir Kozlov the guy who was beating everyone ass



not even comparable bro..


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

So the Divas match is the main event?

Kane or Khama better interfere if that's the case


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit they're showing the Rock promo again


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE Divas Championship is main event


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

diva's match is main event. 

Which planet is this again?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Diva match this late? Why?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

ITT: We live in Bizarro World


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Kharma eats Eve and becomes new contender. Book it.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ITT: We live in Bizarro World



what happens in bizarro world stays in bizarro world.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> not even comparable bro..



You're right, I'm sorry


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Eve  about to be kidnapped by Kane?

or Kharma comes out to eat.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So the Divas match is the main event?
> 
> Kane or Khama better interfere if that's the case



Kharma would be cool but I dont think she will be match ready until after the elimination chamber


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

i hope kane comes out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane and Kharma come out and beat everyone down.. and reveal that kane was the father


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

^ OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

apparently the most prestigious championship in the wwe gonna be defended now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Divas getting no response from the crowd at all

Meanwhile somewhere backstage

Daniel Bryan is weeping


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

I... don't understand.... What am I seeing on TV right now?

Oh, okay cool, squash match. Nothin' to see people! The world still makes a little bit of sense!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

divas match > bryan vs. punk w/jericho interfering.. 

is jeff jardy backstage sharing his meth again?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

One minute main event.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

really.......... even for a Divas match that was awful


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Dat 5 second match. 

Here comes kane

NOPE!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Great main event.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Worst Raw of 2012.


were still in January


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

30 seconds

lol wwe divas


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Dat 5 second match.



Somebody call Eve's mama?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane cutting a promo on Cena, directed towards Eve about The Rock.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> divas match > bryan vs. punk w/jericho interfering..
> 
> is jeff jardy backstage sharing his meth again?



Nah Eve just gives great blowjobs 

Fun fact: latino chicks stop aging after they turn 19 and they all do anal


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

this is the best kane i've ever seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

rape scene incoming


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE makes sure to get a lot of firework prepared for Kane


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Run bitch run!


You about to get rape!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Somebody call Eve's mama?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena didn't narrate his entrance.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

so much for a raw with out cena


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Nah Eve just gives great blowjobs
> 
> Fun fact: latino chicks stop aging after they turn 19 and they all do anal



better than kelly kelly?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

LMAO @ Cena running down the ramp. 

Arms flailing like an angry guerrilla.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't even know whats happening in this storyline anymore


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

YOU GONNA GET RAPED!


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Kanes best mic work, too bad he lost his 02 built body, still a scary looking dude though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Not as scary as Mae Young during and after pregnancy


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

^ ahahahahaha



TetraVaal said:


> LMAO @ Cena running down the ramp.
> 
> Arms flailing like an angry guerrilla.





Raging Bird said:


> I don't even know whats happening in this storyline anymore



LMAOOOOOOO, these posts killed me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Fun fact: latino chicks stop aging after they turn 19 and they all do anal



Tell me more.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> better than kelly kelly?



K squared was off tonight


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>The crowd cheering for John Cena

We really are living in Bizarro World


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

cena embracing hatred?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Hatred embraced.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

...rofl.

I hate Cena so much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> K squared was off tonight



makes sense then


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not as scary as Mae Young during and after pregnancy



or as unscary as darth cena


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Worst Raw of 2012 confirmed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

We didn't get a party up in here. 

Cena lied like a heel would.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

cena's attack on darren young was more brutal.. so shut it cole


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Cena hitting Kane with the_ steel _steps
>Kane getting his ass whipped
>Cena goes for an Attitude Adjustment
>Kane runs off like a bitch 
>Crowd embraces Cena

bizarroworldwithchips.gif


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Cole's got it wrong. it's a strategic withdrawal. Kane's not retreating. he's going after that ass.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena needs to embrace a bottle of Drano.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena should go Tobias Beecher crazy on Kane


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

I was half expecting for John to charge up for a 3rd stair shot just to stop as Kane was laughing his ass off going "How does it feel?"

I was kinda disappointed....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> cena's attack on darren young was more brutal.. so shut it cole



Maybe if Kane wore a black mask...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Have to keep Cena strong right WWE?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Cena needs to embrace a bottle of Drano.



 yes indeed. if that doesn't work, Pine Sol perhaps.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane has been doing the same storyline for 10 years now, you'd think he would tired after all this time. 




#Lita


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Ace-crushin trips


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertaker return?


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Lita deep throated the big red machine


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Johnny Ace will never get his own theme song and video


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe if Kane wore a black mask...



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ghost_of_Gashir again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

This HHH/Ace segment is going to go on for 25-30 minutes isn't it?


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2012)

Darc said:


> Lita deep throated the big red machine



Wow, i didn't know the machine was that big.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

time to play the broomstick


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

BROOMSTICK


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

UNDERTAKER.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

This promo will end with the Pedigree and a Broomstick becoming the new GM, book it Russo.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> This HHH/Ace segment is going to go on for 25-30 minutes isn't it?



Well, jeez, The Game's gotta make up for all that off-screen time SOME way. You want the guy to have withdrawal or something?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

Darc said:


> Lita deep throated the big red machine



And Mark Henry went tutti fruity when he had sexual relations with Mae Young


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And Mark Henry went tutti fruity when he had sexual relations with Mae Young


Stop it 

GOAT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Johnny has done a great job. He's never had the roster walkout on him. 

Also... @ HHH being mad at someone making himself a star.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Here comes the burial


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn, Haitch is burying his Japanese career.

Is there nothing this man can't bury?


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

KISS MY ASS CLUB RETURNING


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't ever say ANYTHING if you're in the WWE.




#kissmyassclub


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Dat Heat..


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Where's the gong?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

this is sad


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

ITT: Johnny boy is tutti fruity


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH is so mad that he will never know the feel of pinning Kawada and Misawa.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

konichiwa johnny


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

mcmahonhelmsleyerawithchips.gif


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Makoto Baba > Steph


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Anonymous RAW GM will make a return


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Lauranitis is the fucking definition of heat magnet.

Del Rio's the opposite of it though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

pucker up big johnny


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Kiss my ass club.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

mfw his face


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

This segment is not gay and make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

LOLOLOL CHAPSTICK!?!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

chapstick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

mfw he took out the chapstick


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Chapstick.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Get on your knees and tell me you love me


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

They are just showing what happens backstage, big deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

trips not man enough for it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

BEST RAW of 2012


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Did Cole just laugh?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

ANONYMOUS RAW GM MAKING A COMEBACK


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Please be a swerve incoming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

pussy ass reason for trips to come back


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

UNDERTAKER!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Who called it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

mudafakin TAKER


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

OH SHIT MOTHERFUCKING UNDERTAKER


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

YO, WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

10Char to that dude who said UNDERTAKER.


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

BRACE YOURSELVES


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

HE"S COMING OUT?????


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

I want some rep for calling that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

STATUS OF SHIT: REAL


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

KICK HIS ASS TAKER!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy Shhit!Marking out hardbody.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

is that..... A WIG?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

OH SHIIIIT!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh sweet taker putting in 2 more weeks of work than he did last year


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

>Taker vs Triple H for the third time officially

NONONONONONOONONONOONONONONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

ALL MY CHIPS

EVERY SINGLE ONE


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Not another TRIPLE H vs Undertaker match fuck sakes


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Trips got no time to run RAW, TAKER WANTS ROUND 3, STREAK CONFIRMED OVER THIS TIME GUYS


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

That wig is horrible.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh great HHH v Taker 3.......


----------



## Cooli (Jan 30, 2012)

Will the streak end in the rematch!?


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> ALL MY CHIPS
> 
> EVERY SINGLE ONE



NOMNOMNOMNOM!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

inb4 silent standoff


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

I hope UT comes in and says "Woo woo you know it" and then teleports away like a Jericho trolling.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Worst Raw of 2012


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertaker with the hair extensions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

HERE COMES THE POINT TO THE WM SIGN


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2012)

>Undertaker takes off his hat
>Wig falls to the ground

cancerwithchips.gif


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

And I thought Nash had awkward hair 

PLZ SOMEONE FUCKING TALKING


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

I ALREADY WATCHED THIS SHIT 12 MONTHS AGO AND 11 YEARS AGO.


I DONT WANT THIS MATCH AGAIN


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Not another TRIPLE H vs Undertaker match fuck sakes



*sigh* Yea... Another festival of two peeps pulling out their signature moves... 

Goddammit.... Sucks man.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2012)

really. really. really a third hhh vs taker WM match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

@ the fan that said "IT'S POINTLESS! HE BEATS YOU EVERY YEAR!"


----------



## Totitos (Jan 30, 2012)

Not_this_shit_again.jpg


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Figures, Undertaker comes out after Kane runs from Cena like a wimp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

triple has just buried taker's return


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2012)

Triple H said no.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

So nothing happened in this RAW.




Worst RAW of 2012


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

ACE WITH THE ACE CRUSHER OUT OF NOWHERE

...I wished.


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like Trips having second thoughts?

JOHNNY FIRED OFF CAMERA


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2012)

Teaser alert.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

They played Undertaker's music! He won the match!


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2012)

Triple H was like, fuck that.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> @ the fan that said "IT'S POINTLESS! HE BEATS YOU EVERY YEAR!"



Aww, man, I didn't hear that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

The fact that I called Taker's return just shows how predictably stale the WWE is.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeez, Taker/HHH again? ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Darc said:


> Looks like Trips having second thoughts?
> 
> JOHNNY FIRED OFF CAMERA



Maybe they'll stretch out his firing like Brodus Clay's debut.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler vs Undertaker @ WM 28


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2012)

Come now it was good as hell to see him back. Hopefully he's in really good shape for his age and can put on another classic with whomever the lamb is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

that wig/hair extension is just turrible.. just make him the bald deadman.. shit would be cash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertaker should have head tattoos like Bam Bam Bigelow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Undertaker should have head tattoos like Bam Bam Bigelow.



yes..


----------



## Darc (Jan 30, 2012)

The thought of a bald Taker makes me cringe


----------



## Cooli (Jan 30, 2012)

So either Trip is gonna give up running raw or someone else is going to face Taker 

I say Jericho ends the streak if the later


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane and Undertaker = Brothers of Wigstruction


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Undertaker has 4 more months to grow his real hair back.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2012)

Fixed for you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

it would have been better if he returned with the phantom mask


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Undertaker has 4 more months to grow his real hair back.



I doubt a man in his late 40s can get long hair between now and April unless WWE has it where Kane sets Takers head on fire.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 30, 2012)

Dat Rock 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVZLIJOq_RI&feature=g-u-u&context=G23a25feFUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 30, 2012)

Triple H was talking shit about Taker. Saying he ended the streak, took out Taker for good and this was when Taker won the match. He was hamming it up weeks ago. He forced the Last Outlaw to return. Taker was looking at him like "Bitch, you wanna run that by me again". He wasn't having it. Trips just moved to the other side of Taker like he was playing Red Rover or something. 

Either way great return and good Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

long hair was not needed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

and again, Monday Night Raw saved by the Funkasaures


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck HHH and his ego

God willing i'd rather it be Taker vs Kane


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 30, 2012)

I miss the Mr. McMahon character


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm seriously gonna miss Undertaker when he retires...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> that wig/hair extension is just turrible.. just make him the bald deadman.. shit would be cash



Screw that, make him have his old biker clothes and short hair and make him the big Evil biker taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Screw that, make him have his old biker clothes and short hair and make him the big Evil biker taker



yeah, that gimmick was baws.. but  his deadman gimmick sells more i guess..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Evil was too awesome for the little Jimmys. They couldn't handle the American Badass telling it like it is.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

The only thing I really disliked about the "American badass" character was the awful entrance music. Both Kid Rock and Limp Bizkit are fucking horrid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)

KEEP ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, it's _"WHAT A MANEUVERRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!"_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Evil was too awesome for the little Jimmys. They couldn't handle the American Badass telling it like it is.



the true voice of the voiceless


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 31, 2012)

"American Badass" Taker was just Mark Calaway wrestling. He was real, told it like it was, he didn't hold anything back and he took care of his yard. The guy was amazing. Now, I want Taker's last match to be as Taker but if he was Bikertaker for his farewell show I wouldn't mind.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Jan 31, 2012)

Its great when you get a hot crowd instead of one that's hung up on letting us know they read stuff on the internet.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2012)

What i would give to have my head between dem asses


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2012)

It's only "whining" when the undesired result actually happens and I'm bitchin' about it, homie.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The only thing I really disliked about the "American badass" character was the awful entrance music. Both Kid Rock and Limp Bizkit are fucking horrid.


DEAD. MAN. WALKIN'.

YOU DONE IT NOW. YOU GONE AND MADE A BIG MISTAKE...

If you didn't think that theme kicked ass, you have no fuckin' soul.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 31, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Its great when you get a hot crowd instead of one that's hung up on letting us know they read stuff on the internet.



The crowd was far from hot with Punk Vs Bryan, even though it was a great match.


I was under the impression people were giving more of a fuck about Bryan but looks like there's still a long road ahead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2012)

best thing about big evil is his in-ring style.. where he just beat the hell outta you until he feels threatened and goes for the last ride.. epic stuff


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad to see im not the only one who noticed the wig. seriously. 

I had a rather surprising dream last night after seeing taker's return, somehow i conjured the same moment, but had goldberg return to face off against taker. 

really weird, but more interesting than another trips match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2012)

undertaker is a valuable asset to the company.. putting him in with a retarded gorilla would be bad business..

at least triple h is one of the safest workers, and he's over.. they need to protect taker for the eventual cena match..


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> UT: "Say what if you like to sleep with your sister."
> Crowd: "WHA-...uhh...booooooooooooo"


Taker don't read enough hentai.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> DEAD. MAN. WALKIN'.
> 
> YOU DONE IT NOW. YOU GONE AND MADE A BIG MISTAKE...
> 
> If you didn't think that theme kicked ass, you have no fuckin' soul.



True, when you heard that theme you knew someone was going to get their asses handed to them.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 31, 2012)

After watching RAW I'm sure Sheamus gonna be a  RR winner that I don't gonna like.Awful at the mic.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 31, 2012)

Inugami said:


> After watching RAW I'm sure Sheamus gonna be a  RR winner that I don't gonna like.Awful at the mic.



FELLLLLLAAAAAA 

Also I always liked corporate ministry taker he looked satanic


----------



## Darc (Jan 31, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> DEAD. MAN. WALKIN'.
> 
> YOU DONE IT NOW. YOU GONE AND MADE A BIG MISTAKE...
> 
> If you didn't think that theme kicked ass, you have no fuckin' soul.


word 


Inugami said:


> After watching RAW I'm sure Sheamus gonna be a  RR winner that I don't gonna like.Awful at the mic.



Not his fault, he should be allowed to write his own shit, be less corny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder what will be the more delayed event...Brodus Clay's debut or John Laurenitis getting fired.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2012)

Darc said:


> word
> 
> 
> Not his fault, he should be allowed to* write his own shit, be less corny.*



WHATCHU TALKING ABOUT FELLA?

playing up to his irish heritage is funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4xtDeA73XE&feature=g-u-u&context=G25f4092FUAAAAAAACAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Iv_3u1PQyk[/YOUTUBE]

Superior version without the awful singing


----------



## Ae (Feb 1, 2012)

SmackDown Elimination Chamber

*Spoiler*: __ 




Daniel Bryan
Wade Barrett
Cody Rhodes
Big Show
Randy Orton
*The Great Khali*




WHAT THE FUCK? SO BECAUSE MARK HENRY IS INJURED THEY USED HIM OF ALL PEOPLE?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Iv_3u1PQyk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Superior version without the awful singing


First version and the last version shit all over that one and makes it like it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2012)

Bitch please


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> SmackDown Elimination Chamber
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 1, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> SmackDown Elimination Chamber
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



turrible, just turrible.


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Drew needs to go back to his sinister ways  and take him out asap.


----------



## mow (Feb 1, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> SmackDown Elimination Chamber
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



oh sweet holy mother of twelve bastards, WTF CREATIVE. Give the spot to Ted dibiase ffs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> SmackDown Elimination Chamber
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow, are you joking?  I'm wondering how they are going to make that work.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2012)

:::: sees what people are whining about now from the SD spoilers ::::


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow... just man up, you pussies. 

 Dude'll probably be in there for like 5 minutes tops and he has more cred than any midcarder on the SD roster via being a former World Champion. You'd have a better reason to bitch if they'd have put that waste of space Zeke Jackson in there.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Great Khali in TEC match really?


----------



## Legend (Feb 1, 2012)

He will be the 1st eliminated


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Legend said:


> He will be the 1st eliminated



Nah he will win so the IWC will rage and then when the rematch with Bryan is a -2.5 star match because there is no way Bryan is having a good match with him the IWC will collectively commit suicide while mcmahon cheers in the background


----------



## mow (Feb 1, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :::: sees what people are whining about now from the SD spoilers ::::
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Dude, fuck no mate. You know how everyone joked at how Big Show just killed the cheers in RR? That's Khali a billion times, except Big Show can actually work a damn match. If you just wanted to add an extra body, with no actual plot just to get eliminated, PUT WILLIAM REGAL.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

mow said:


> If you just wanted to add an extra body, with no actual plot just to get eliminated, *PUT WILLIAM REGAL.*


we could never be so lucky.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2012)

they're trying to make it "harder" to DB to win.. ehh who cares.. EC is story progression..


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> SmackDown Elimination Chamber
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Possibility of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Barrett


 vs Sheamus?
Wouldn't mind.


----------



## Casanova (Feb 1, 2012)

*The Undertakers new theme song*

''There ain't no wig, that can hold my body down.''


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2012)

mow said:


> Dude, fuck no mate. You know how everyone joked at how Big Show just killed the cheers in RR? That's Khali a billion times, except Big Show can actually work a damn match. If you just wanted to add an extra body, with no actual plot just to get eliminated, PUT WILLIAM REGAL.


Yes, because throwing in random midcard jobbers who haven't wrestled on TV in months for the SD main event of a PPV is the "smart" thing to do, right? 

Jeebus, think with your head for once: If Bryan wins, then he's survived one of the more hyped gimmick matches in the company against 3 former world champions, the current IC champion, and and the former leader of his old stable who has been feuding with the perceived top star of the brand for months now which feeds his ego even *more* heading into the biggest show of the year that he couldn't even get a match on the main card for last year.


You should be smart enough to realize this shit without having me lay the fuck out for you.


----------



## urca (Feb 1, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yes, because throwing in random midcard jobbers who haven't wrestled on TV in months for the SD main event of a PPV is the "smart" thing to do, right?
> 
> Jeebus, think with your head for once: If Bryan wins, then he's survived one of the more hyped gimmick matches in the company against 3 former world champions, the current IC champion, and and the former leader of his old stable who has been feuding with the perceived top star of the brand for months now which feeds his ego even *more* heading into the biggest show of the year that he couldn't even get a match on the main card for last year.
> 
> ...


I think it would take a lot of the quality of the match,at least Big Show is an actual worker,Khali is a slow walking freak,the guy's a family-sized Tonberry (a  slow walking monster in Final Fantasy )
But on the other hand,what you say about Bryan winning one of the most hyped gimmick matches is right,that would do a lot for him.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 1, 2012)

Khali is just there so Bryan can make him tap the fuck out.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2012)

*sees SD stuff*

Meh, all i want is some good wrastlin.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yes, because throwing in random midcard jobbers who haven't wrestled on TV in months for the SD main event of a PPV is the "smart" thing to do, right?
> 
> Jeebus, think with your head for once: If Bryan wins, then he's survived one of the more hyped gimmick matches in the company against 3 former world champions, the current IC champion, and and the former leader of his old stable who has been feuding with the perceived top star of the brand for months now which feeds his ego even *more* heading into the biggest show of the year that he couldn't even get a match on the main card for last year.



We don't care if its smart or not business wise we just want to see 5 STAR MATCHEZ!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2012)

urca said:


> I think it would take a lot of the quality of the match,at least Big Show is an actual worker,Khali is a slow walking freak,the guy's a family-sized Tonberry (a  slow walking monster in Final Fantasy )
> But on the other hand,what you say about Bryan winning one of the most hyped gimmick matches is right,that would do a lot for him.


Tonberrys are also one of the most deadly monsters in the series, too. 



S.A.F said:


> We don't care if its smart or not business wise we just want to see 5 STAR MATCHEZ!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, will we have a build up between Beth and Kong for this years Wrestlemania?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 2, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just out of curiosity, will we have a build up between Beth and Kong for this years Wrestlemania?



This is the first time in years that I'm excited about the Divas without having an erection.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 2, 2012)

You might be, but is the E as well? I know i know, E doesn't give a crap about divas, but with Kong, Beth and Natalya, we all would like to at least have a match with more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2012)

Kharma would probably squash Beth in 12 seconds so they can show another 10 minute long Rock/Cena promo at WM.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kharma would probably squash Beth in 12 seconds so they can show another 10 minute long Rock/Cena promo at WM.



Better make it a 15 minute long rock/cena promo at WM.  I got a feeling that the funkasaurus is gonna be squashing Tyson kidd at WM and as such will have even more time to fill


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2alfiwKTNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever warm up to this song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGcbIsQqI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yikes. 

Sounds like it'd be better suited for Slater than Wade. Makes me wish the WWE had never gotten rid of the first version of "End of Days".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2012)

That's some Jonas Brothers shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2012)

What happened on TNA?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2012)

They had their show in London and it was the biggest crowd in TNA history. I don't remember anything else. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2012)

Hogan makes his return and turns out to be the one training Bishoff's son.  The tag champions lose in some weird stipulated match against Samoa Joe and Magnus (non-title though).  Missed the Knockouts fight.  Storm loses to Rude but wins against Bully Ray.  Aries wins his match.  Sting being Sting.  Pretty much that.


----------



## urca (Feb 3, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Sounds like it'd be better suited for Slater than Wade. Makes me wish the WWE had never gotten rid of the first version of "End of Days".



If only the first version of End of Days was available on iTunes i could buy it,i never EVER bought any song,EVER!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2012)

Also remembered with the Austin Aries match, his opponent landed a nasty bump with a missed shooting star press.:amazed  It almost looked like he was trying it imitate Lesners attempt when he did it against Angel.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 3, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't think I'll ever warm up to this song.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGcbIsQqI4[/YOUTUBE]



 That is terrible....

Why can I see Barrett with You're going down from the Sick Puppies?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2012)

No, actually...I DO remember one thing about Impact last night.

Miss Tessmacher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, just tuned into SmackDown.  DB is giving the crowd a talking to about his Vegan lifestyle.

Lol, looks like the Big Show and AJ Lee are joining in the fun.

Aww look, Natie has a new gimmick.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Aww look, Natie has a new gimmick.



A very shitty gimmick.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 3, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> A very shitty gimmick.



It blows my mind on whose idea it came from!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 3, 2012)

I trully can't understand the meaning of RKO'ing someone over a steelchair, table, etc ,etc.
It hurts more to Randy Orton than to the person who takes the blow.
It's just stupid


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I trully can't understand the meaning of RKO'ing someone over a steelchair, table, etc ,etc.
> It hurts more to Randy Orton than to the person who takes the blow.
> It's just stupid



You're not suppose to see/know that!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2012)

So is D-Bry's new gimmick the vegan version of Punk's straight edge savior gimmick? 

Cause that could be good


----------



## urca (Feb 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So is D-Bry's new gimmick the vegan version of Punk's straight edge savior gimmick?
> 
> Cause that could be good



Nope,Bryan's gimmick has similarities with Punk's,but they're not the same,as Bryan is the twisted role model who is the smartest wrestler in the world,who loves to manipulate people and likes to celebrate in every shape and form,so in a sense,he's more energetic than Punk and i think that's refreshing.
Speaking of Bryan's gimmick,what do you guys think of his gimmick and his heel work in the past month?


----------



## Primarch Horus (Feb 4, 2012)

dat ass

---
Wade's new theme is... Horrible, horrible beyond belief!


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 4, 2012)

Man Wade shitted on his build by wanting that theme.


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2012)

Barrett should have a Mancunian band make his theme song. That would have been awesome.

Usually bad themes start growing on me after a while. His isn't.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont even know why Wade and Dolph keep changing their theme.  Either way they both killed their build with shitty theme songs.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2012)

Here to Show the World owns. Screw you. 

I will agree with Wade's theme though. Don't know what the guy was thinking; it doesn't fit him well at all. End of Days v2 was his best by far. The rest of them blew though....


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2012)

For wrestlemania i think Rock should digress to one of his earliest themes, without all the other hyped up parts of the same track and come back to the original. 

[YOUTUBE]MxVdYE7fTQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 4, 2012)

Lacks energy. I honestly can't imagine The Rock coming out with the bright lights and huge pop and then having that anticlimactic stuff playing in the background. It's practically a direct contrast to his status these days.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2012)

His new song is kinda lame compared to that one and most of his old themes. I think he should go back to his old 2000 theme.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 4, 2012)

From cnykiss.com: 



> "Big Poppa" Gary Spears from Kiss-FM recently spoke with Sting. Here are some highlights from the interview:
> 
> Wrestlers he'd like to face that he hasn't yet: "I'd have to say the top one... Undertaker. I think wrestling fans have wanted to see Sting vs. Undertaker for years. I think between his gimmick and mine, it could be pretty cool. We could do some pretty cool stuff."
> 
> ...



So you want to wrestle Undertaker, know fans want you to wrestle Undertaker. But you stay with TNA

OH COME ON.


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn Sting & his loyalty. I know he doesn't like how Vince treated WCW like shit during the invasion storyline, but at least give us 1 match against the Undertaker. He won't last much longer.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 4, 2012)

The spectacle of Undertaker vs. Sting would be cool. The match on the other hand...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2012)

I honestly think both guys have enough in the tank for a 5 star match I really do.  This gives me some hope that trips might actually lose but I doubt it


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> The spectacle of Undertaker vs. Sting would be cool. The match on the other hand...



Undertaker & Sting are those guys that get better with age.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 4, 2012)

Undertaker & Sting have both completely deteriorated physically and in the ring over the past 5 years.


----------



## pussyking (Feb 5, 2012)

sting/undertaker wouldn't sell now, none of the kids know who sting is. if they had done this match several years ago then it would have drew some bucks. now it wont draw a dime.



Gilgamesh said:


> From cnykiss.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he knows after a few main event feuds wwe will start slippin on his character and the next thing you know dude will be jobbin to the miz and del rio.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 5, 2012)

If you seriously think it wouldn't draw a dime your crazy. The 2 names are big enough to get old fans back, even if the kids didnt know, the older fans do, and would watch.

As for Sting actually doing it, I wouldnt blame him for staying with TNA, If I would him, I'd have trouble trusting Vince to not screw him after he signed too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2012)

I get the feeling Cena/UT will go down next year. Its their last big match up that hasn't been done a billion times.


----------



## pussyking (Feb 5, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> If you seriously think it wouldn't draw a dime your crazy. The 2 names are big enough to get old fans back, even if the kids didnt know, the older fans do, and would watch.
> 
> As for Sting actually doing it, I wouldnt blame him for staying with TNA, If I would him, I'd have trouble trusting Vince to not screw him after he signed too.



NOPE. it wont draw a fuckin penny and heres why.

the old fans that are remaining are a small niche group of people who probably dont make up anymore of the demograph than the internet wrestling community. 

the young old fans have gone on to better things and wont return to wwe because every time they do think about tip toeing back when something awesome gets out to the public it turns out to be very underwhelming and lame compared to the old stuff they remember watching.

the middle aged fans are probably even more cyncial and probably wouldnt want to see taker/sting now because they wanted to see it almost 10 years ago. didn't get it waited years after and still didn't get it or any other dream matches or great classic feuds so they wont be so easily persuaded. 

the old timers are sadly probably dead by now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 5, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Undertaker & Sting are those guys that get better with age.



Taker's thankful for everyday that he can still walk

I don't really give 2 shits if Sting v. Taker would be bad match consisting of 2 men who can barely walk, the simple idea of them having a match at Mania is enough.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd rather see Sting vs Taker then Taker vs HHH again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2012)

Well speaking of TNA and WWE, how is the WWE Hall of Fame presentation of the Horsemen going to go down when one of the members is still employed with TNA?


----------



## Legend (Feb 5, 2012)

Flair said he be on stage


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

Flair will go wherever the money is.  Homey is so broke right now he'll panhandle at a Convention just to break even.

Also I keep forgetting how many stupid people there are on NF.  I just got reminded of that today.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

how bad are things for flair financially, actually? I know he's in a huge rut, but I never got an idea how rotten things are?

Saying Sting and Undertaker wont sell...I'd argue that. It will sell, just not as much as it could've say, if it happened 5 or 10 yrs ago (think how much better The Invasion would've been if he was there and Vince didnt basically shoehorn WCW for failure). 

Just the idea of "sting in WWE "angle would create interest and sell any match, let alone a "sting in wwe at last to challenge the streak". The match however would be incredibly messy and I honestly don't want to see if for the sake of both men's health. I think they've got enough in the tank for one last hurrah but god, I don't want to take the chance :s

on a side note, anyone watched the superbowl? god, that  final quarter. SO happy for Eli, no one deserves it more than that guy. It aired 4 am here in dubai, luckily I was working the night shift and I hooked up the feed to our bitching 80" TV that we have in the station and I was alone to scream profanities to my leisure


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2012)

>Taker/Sting wouldn't sell 



anything with taker in mania will sell.. adding sting is just the icing..


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BOPfrpeYs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> >Taker/Sting wouldn't sell
> 
> 
> 
> anything with taker in mania will sell.. adding sting is just the icing..



Even Taker/HHH III?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Even Taker/HHH III?



Only way taker/HHH III is awesome is if HHH gets blasted in the face with a fireball


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks pretty good. 

This place


----------



## urca (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys,the WWE finally signed with Chris Hero.



> (WWE) - Partial Source: Pwinsider
> 
> Former Ring of Honor wrestler Chris Hero arrived at WWE's developmental facility today. The word backstage is that he’s finally passed his medical tests and has signed with the company.
> 
> As of right now, there are no plans to put Hero and former ROH Kings of Wrestling partner Antonio "Claudio Castagnoli" Cesaro together. Sources report that the two were always going to be signed as separate talents.


source:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

Sting must be caking it because I don't know AnYONE that will refuse a Wrestlemania Paycheck. Promos and then one match? Sounds like a multi-million dollar paycheck for me.  Oh wait my pride got in the way.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Sting's wasting his remaining time in TNA, 

there's still time for him to make a bigger impact on far bigger stages than universal studios.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder what Hero's new name will be.  I hope they don't fuck it up.  Shame that NO FCW star showed up on the rumble as some of these dirtsheet sites say.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Taker had better show up, and no last minute shit either


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2012)

RAW TIME!
I don't know, I have a really good feeling about this one


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

I need a RAW Stream please


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 6, 2012)

So is laurenitis getting his performance reviewed tonight


----------



## urca (Feb 6, 2012)

stream link please D:


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

fuck trips is going down the road of rematch


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 6, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys,the WWE finally signed with Chris Hero.
> 
> 
> source:


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

This place

here you go fellas


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

Shits taking to long get HHH out my TV.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

here it comes


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

WWE has been planning this for the last 10 years


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

Was that a fucking tear on HHH eye!?!?!?!


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Was that a fucking tear on HHH eye!?!?!?!



i saw it too. 

When they put it that way, trips being the only one to walk out of it it does seem to imply that the streak was broken.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

Sit your hyper ass down Big Show.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

YES! YES! YES! YES!

EDIT Im glad cole is still piling the hate


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

Someone said Jay Lethal is better


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

^ I spat my coke at that one XD


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 6, 2012)

What have I missed so far?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan still alive 


:datwwerealism.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

lmfao @ the guy saying _"you need to eat some meat and that won't happen"_


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

That guy is hilarious, these fans are awesome


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

How old is AJ? 16?


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> How old is AJ? 16?



24. But still, 16 is legal in norway. Ehm. :x

fucking amazing crowd


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

"You need to eat some meat"
"I will still be a vegan"


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

i dunno but id hit that


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 6, 2012)

DBD the vegan giant killing role model of the wwe will


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

OH WHAT THE FUCK, FAKE SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beasty (Feb 6, 2012)

The things I would do to AJ's neck. FWAP FWAP FWAP


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2012)

Who talks like that?


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

I love that Fosters ad. (if you're watching skynews)

EDIT: 

//see thermostat
//mark the fuck up

EDIT:
lol @ crowd mis-what-ing "what"


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

I have something to say.

*sips coffee.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

Tebowing 


worst raw of 2012


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

IS HE TEBOWING


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Florida beat Oklahoma for the BCS Title in 2008

Smart heel heat


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

OH MY GOD STOP WITH THE COURT ROOM PUNS


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

Dat Tebow


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 6, 2012)

HOly shit Otunga has a legit boner.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

Dat Heel


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

We get it Vince you support SOPA!


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho used the T word.


----------



## urca (Feb 6, 2012)

LMAO LMAO LMAAAAAO JERICHO SAID I TROLLED ALL OF YOU LMAO.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm A Wanna Be 

I Wanna Wanna Wanna Wanna ziggy zig zig


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

I trolled all of you.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

He said troll


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

"I trolled all of you"


I love you ;_;


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

Best Promo since Punk already.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 6, 2012)

I just came in my pants greatest promo of 2012


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

THIS PROMO


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Saying the "T" word doesn't make you cool Chris


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I just came in my pants greatest promo of 2012



damn straight


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho's jacket is so awesome


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

DAT SPARKLE


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Saying the "T" word doesn't make you cool Chris



It's the LED jacket that does


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2012)

Punk trolls back.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

oh shit, Punk stuck it to him with that one


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

Punk pulled a jericho


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

Trolling Jericho? this is amazing


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, that was shit.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2012)

Pipe Bomb! BEST IN THE WoRLD!!!!


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

Jericho owned the entire roster!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2012)

of course Punk seems the better troll because he is doing the Jeritroll


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

Wade theme is still shit.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh god who is letting khali in the ring again


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh god who is letting khali in the ring again



I thought I was alone in that sentiment.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 6, 2012)

I think Wade Barrett faces Undertaker at Elimination Chamber, and Christian takes Barrett's spot in the SmackDown Chamber match.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

Khali is awful in every way, HE DOESN'T EVEN MOVE WHEN HE HITS SOMEONE, ITS LIKE A FULL BODY HEAVE


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

*chop in the air*

*pin cody*

Khali, everybody!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 6, 2012)

So I have to give khali some credit it takes balls to use a high 5 as a finisher.

Wonder who wins between khali and the Todd from scrubs


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 6, 2012)

Khali could turn heel you never know


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

This Cena video package


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

the rock needs to lay off the b movies.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

8 diva tag match, bets it won't even last 4 minutes?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

Darc said:


> 8 diva tag match, bets it won't even last 4 minutes?



LOL! It wont last 2 minutes!


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

cena-kane recap to last longer than the match


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

clocked it at 3 minutes


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Somebody call my Kharma please


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

true story


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

oh damn, guess that's not including entrances


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

No kane going after eve. Thon i am disappoint.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 6, 2012)

mow said:


> *chop in the air*
> 
> *pin cody*
> 
> Khali, everybody!


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Legend.Cant wait to see him in the hall of fame and in the future working in the wwe as a RAW general manager (doooooiiiiiit)



Darc said:


> oh damn, guess that's not including entrances



I forgot to press start during entrances cause I was preoccupied oogling the bella twins in their catwoman outfits


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2012)

So.....how much wrestling has been in this raw?  Maybe less than the amount of time that's been focused on HHH.

edit: they are replaying this fucking video.  Wow.  I can't wait for podcasts this week.  This is a pretty shitty raw.  Its such a shame Jericho and Punk's great segment and DBD's fun heel antics will be overshadowed in the bs that was this raw.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

Recap from a hour ago video package baby!

Raw is on a roll!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Only Cena and Kane can save this Raw, it's been awful


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Dat awesome truth music, i've missed you


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice mic botch.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2012)

justin botched


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Only Cena and Kane can save this Raw, it's been awful



Too bad Cena and Kane won't be on.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

Swagger is seen less since he won the US title


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

What is this wresslin business? I want my video packages!



Darc said:


> Swagger is seen less since he won the US title



I haven't noticed tbh.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

Jesus is this a "miss top rope maneuver" match? da fuck :<

EDIT: ouch, knew that was a proper bad botch. hope its nothing serious


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn, I knew Truth was seriously hurt.

Miz should have caught him better.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm far more intrigued about CM Punk and Jericho than I am Cena or the Rock.

Even though both Punk and Jericho are in the elimination chamber match, I hope Punk retains without actually having to encounter Jericho in that match. I really want to see those two go at it at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

Good job Miz, if you weren't really in "the doghouse" before now I have a feeling you are now


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

Beth broke Eve's nose!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Damn, I knew Truth was seriously hurt.
> 
> Miz should have caught him better.



Miz didn't even catch him at all. 

He flaked. Bitch move.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

That match was cool but pretty sloppy at parts lol


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

Rape TIME!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

KANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh shit, Kane.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

man that match was botch fest...

IS THERE A WOMAN BEING RAPED OR SOMETHING?

EDIT: oh its eve


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

wtf, I thought kids were screaming.


Kane and Cena, worst raw of 2012


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

Eve about to become pregnant.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

Wonder why Cena really wasn't on RAW, lotta kids were prolly pissed off.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2012)

Kane looked like he was enjoying himself towards the end.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

That eve/kane promo, abridged:



or if you arent watching Archer (which makes you a failure )


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it a coincidence that the worst RAW of 2012 happen's when John Laurinaitis was not in charge?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 6, 2012)

nope, each week Raw tops itself on how bad it can be.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2012)

This entire Raw was terrible


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

Next week: Shawn says HHH is right not to fight Taker. Taker shows up and chokeslams Shawn. HHH swears vengeance.

Horrid RAW tho, botchfest the moment the announcer held the mic, too many bloody promos, and too much diva wrestling (should've been less than 60 seconds, wwe!). Just terrible.


----------



## Casanova (Feb 6, 2012)

mow said:


> man that match was botch fest...
> 
> IS THERE A WOMAN BEING RAPED OR SOMETHING?
> 
> EDIT: oh its eve



I was hoping thought, WWE was finally going to release to the Linda McMahon sextape, but it was just Eve and her Angelina Jolie-like acting skills again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2012)

Implied rape in my Raw?

Pretty poor episode. Jericho's promo and Punk counter-trolling was the highlight.

Also, "" @ that Truth botch. Nearly kills the man in a very obvious spot. Come the hell on, Miz.


----------



## Darc (Feb 6, 2012)

mow said:


> That eve/kane promo, abridged:
> 
> 
> 
> or if you arent watching Archer (which makes you a failure )



best show and good comparison


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2012)

Why is there no paperview in march?


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

It's really amazing that the 2 RAws of the year that have been utter shit involved HHH. The man syphons the life out of everything

EDIT: Darc; greatest show indeed


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2012)

mow said:


> IS THERE A WOMAN BEING RAPED OR SOMETHING?


I thought so too


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2012)

also.. nobody called my momma tonight!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> This entire Raw was terrible


DBD Trolling BS, Punk trolling Jericho, and ...well yeh the ME got people hurt so it's a push.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 6, 2012)

All I learned was that Miz needs to get buried more often for not protecting Truth.


----------



## mow (Feb 6, 2012)

he was pushed out of the way by lil jimmy 

Also I dont see why you are all complaining. At least you guys didnt wake up at 6 am to see this shit and have to be at work in 30 mins. Truly I am a dumbass


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CDGCMqqoqoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2012)

The only good thing that came out to day was the Chris Hero News.

NOTHING ELSE MATTERED. NOTHING. NOT A SINGLE THING.  ROLLING ELBOW > EVERYTHING


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2012)

Jeez how many times is Truth going to get injured?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 7, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> DBD Trolling BS, Punk trolling Jericho, and ...well yeh the ME got people hurt so it's a push.



That was terrible too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> [YOUTUBE]CDGCMqqoqoc[/YOUTUBE]



I saw that last night.  Geez that show had some botches.  If I recall, didn't Eve suffer a nose injury earlier in the night.  I really wouldn't want to be in Miz's shoes right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2012)

inb4 WWE tells Chris Hero not to do rolling elbows.


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2012)

^Just like they said no kicks to the head to DBD ;___;

I'll be honest, I love heel Bryan, but fuck if this big show angle hasn't been milked the fuck out. I'm hoping it ends and he finally gets to work with people that can actually work with him. Except oh i just recalled it's prob gonna be Sheamus who will certainly win the title in  cause he's best buds with HHH. Blegh

Also I won two VIP tickets to the WWE here in Abu Dhabi but I cant go cause I'm working those nights. WRY


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it's a bit too soon to be considered milked, what with AJ having just returned. Gotta let it marinade a bit more; we haven't even heard from her. As well, I know WWE isn't really good at it, but I don't think it's too much to ask that these rivalries get some sense of closure before moving to the next opponent. 

That being said, I too am getting a bit tired of him going up against big guys, especially after seeing that match he put on with Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2012)

DBD's next feud will be Great Khali now, just to piss more smarks off.


----------



## Godot (Feb 7, 2012)

According to WWE, R-Truth doesn't have any serious injuries. So all is well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2012)

R-Truth got a literal case of butthurt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> R-Truth got a literal case of butthurt.



I'm amazed he didn't break his tailbone. 

I wonder what the WWE is going to do to Miz punishment wise.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2012)

Why would they punish Miz?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2012)

Miz's fault for not catching R-Truth.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 8, 2012)

Clearly Lil Jimmy says I GOT IT.   Stop blaming Miz He's "AWESOME"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2012)

Demographic of WWE Fans by age.

22% between the ages 2-17 
23% are between the ages 18-34 
26% are between 35-49 
30% are 50 and older


----------



## Godot (Feb 8, 2012)

A good spread


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2012)

Man, that was quite the crappy RAW(Otunga promo and Show/Bryan/AJ stuff aside). 

Said it before and I'll say it again: Miz needs a few months off to recharge the batteries because he's just all sorts of burnt out and lost and it's seeping into his matches more and more. 

Way Kofi looked in the main it seems like he needs a break too, yeesh. 

Still don't give two flying fucks about Punk/Jericho and that promo Jericho cut just made him look whiny and pathetic.

Can we stop having Eve try to act on TV? It's reaching "rubber-necking at the scene of a horrific car accident"-level now.

Speaking of "horrific car accidents", listening to HHH's promos are like being in one. 

Why were there so many goddamn video packages? Have one for EC and let that be it. Save the Rock/Cena stuff for when the actor brings his ass back to the show finally(again).


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 8, 2012)

If i hear trips saying one more time that "heeeeeaaa maaaadeeeeaaa the undertakerrrr unablllleaaaa to walk on his ownnaaaa" i'll smash my head against the monitor.


Good lord man, let it go.


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Shawn is back next week. Insert all that you typed, but with "YAKNOW SHAAAWN" as intro. 

I'm both excited and perplexed to see how infinitely worse next week's raw will be even compared to this week, and how it will break the  "this is so bad it's actually good" trope. Brace yourselves, brothers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe we'll get HBK + HHH vs Undertaker instead. That way, HBK can do the job instead of Hunter.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys, remember when Nexus beat up Undertaker and the bigger picture?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2012)

Was that before or after the beginning of the start of the dawn of the prelude to the beginning of the Age of McGuillicutty?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 8, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Demographic of WWE Fans by age.
> 
> 22% between the ages 2-17
> 23% are between the ages 18-34
> ...



101%                          .


----------



## urca (Feb 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe we'll get HBK + HHH vs Undertaker instead. That way, HBK can do the job instead of Hunter.



FUCK THAT,i want a Bryan + HBK Segment .


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 9, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> 101%                          .



It's from the WON.

The point is that the market they cater to is not as big as they make it out to be.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 9, 2012)

Bryan + HBK segment would be good.  Throw HBK's school of wrestling under the bus lol.  

Also am I really looking forward to a HHH vs Undertaker? HELL NO!!!! Stupid Crowd reacting positively to it.  There should be a SOMEONE ELSE chant anytime there is a HHH vs Taker Promo.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope kane wins the ambulance match, for him to lose is like undertaker losing wrestlemania, it's his gimmick. 

But im surprised they'd put them into such a match before wrestlemania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2012)

You know...Cena is in a lot of gimmick matches involving cars.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 9, 2012)

I read on that HHH screamed at the Miz backstage after the Truth botch.

Now if only HHH would scream into the mirror for allowing the same match to happen at wrestlemania 3x


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I read on that HHH screamed at the Miz backstage after the Truth botch.



"What were you thinking, Miz!?
Don't.You.Make me go and take out the broomstick or even worse, end up in a Promo with Lauranitis!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I read on that HHH screamed at the Miz backstage after the Truth botch.
> 
> Now if only HHH would scream into the mirror for allowing the same match to happen at wrestlemania 3x



Lol, I read that too.  In all honesty, the Miz is lucky that it wasn't someone like Orton or we would have heard of his release soon after.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown spoilers_ 




The following was taped on Tuesday night for this week?s episode of WWE SmackDown, to air on February 10, 2012:

* Smackdown opens with Sheamus coming to the ring and he cuts a promo about which title he should challenge for at Wrestlemania 28. Wade Barrett comes out and says he?s going to win the Smackdown Elimination Chamber and then Sheamus will lose to him at Wrestlemania. WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes comes out and says that he?s going to win and beat Sheamus at Mania. Big Show then comes out and says he will be facing Sheamus at Mania. Cody says that Snooki from the Jersey Shore has a better Wrestlemania record than Show. Show chokeslammed him.

* The Great Khali defeated Jinder Mahal with a chokeslam.

* Backstage segment with Teddy Long and Daniel Bryan.

* Beth Phoenix defeated Alicia Fox. Beth attacked Fox after the match but Tamina made the save. Tamina and Beth have a staredown.

* Tyson Kidd is backstage with Natalya. He farts and Hornswoggle comes walking in, thinking it was Natalya that farted. Seriously.

* Big Show and Sheamus beat Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett when Sheamus hit the Brogue kick on Barrett.

* Michael Cole interviews AJ Lee about her injury from Big Show but is interrupted by World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan. He and AJ tried to leave, but Long told him that if he left the arena, he would lose the belt.

* Hunico vs. Ted DiBiase is in progress. DiBiase won via roll-up.


* Big Show comes out for commentary during Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton. Bryan tries to leave during the match but Show throws him back in the ring. Orton RKO?s Bryan and it appears he won but the match was disqualified when Show interfered and brought Bryan back to the ring. Orton and Show have words. Show drops Orton after a brawl. Referees have to take Orton to the back. 




Holy mother of 12 bastards


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, sadly that's pretty much poor Natie's gimick for some stupid reason.  She should just ask for her release if that's what they are going to be doing to her character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 9, 2012)

Tyson Kidd is the most talented wrestler on the roster, they said.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2012)

The fact there was probably a meeting with vince and creative and her and the board had "FART" circled repeatedly is just...

man, this is sad


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2012)

Considering that there've been feuds over spilled coffee and shampoo commercials, are you really shocked that a wrestling promotion would book something really stupid like this? I mean, c'mon, man...


----------



## Ceria (Feb 9, 2012)

I wonder if the fart was real or added via sound truck?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Considering that there've been feuds over spilled coffee and shampoo commercials, are you really shocked that a wrestling promotion would book something really stupid like this? I mean, c'mon, man...



True, I mean the went ahead with the Katie Vick and Mae Young pregnent story line so I really should not be surprised anymore.




Ceria said:


> I wonder if the fart was real or added via sound truck?



Sound track probably.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2012)

The Four Horsemen (To be inducted by Triple H & Shawn Michaels)

- Edge (To be inducted by Christian)

- Mike Tyson (To be inducted by Steve Austin)

- Mil Mascaras (To be inducted by Alberto Del Rio)

- Ron Simmons (To be inducted by JBL)

- Yokozuna (To be inducted by The Rock)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol, just tuned into the intro of Impact.  Mixing Star Wars with wrestling.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 9, 2012)

So I weren't watching wrestling for almost a month.What with Nat and that fart gimmick?

I also want to ask if she already used a fart to counter the typical diva roll-up pin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 9, 2012)

Legend said:


> The Four Horsemen (To be inducted by Triple H & Shawn Michaels)
> 
> - Edge (To be inducted by Christian)
> 
> ...



i am waiting for Randy Savage (to be inducted by Steamboat)


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 9, 2012)

Khris said:


> i am waiting for Randy Savage (to be inducted by Steamboat)



My money is on his brother "the genius"


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2012)

Correct Khris is Correct . It would be a travesty not to add Savage, I hope they are just keeping it as the final announcement. 

So I was watching TNA Impact for the first time ever. My thoughts:



+

omg chav wrestling fans, the hilarity. _OY GUVENA!!!_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol, I'm looking foward to seeing Ron Simmons induction due to JBL doing the introduction.  Sadly, I have a feeling we'll have to see that on their webpage online due to the probability that most of that show will primarily deal with the Horsemen.


----------



## mow (Feb 9, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I'm looking foward to seeing Ron Simmons induction due to JBL doing the introduction. * Sadly, I have a feeling we'll have to see that on their webpage online due to the probability that most of that show will primarily deal with the Horsemen.*



.... 

DAMN!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just tuned into the intro of Impact.  Mixing Star Wars with wrestling.



Did any of the Knockouts dress as Princess Leia?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Did any of the Knockouts dress as Princess Leia?



From memory, not that I can recall.  TNA was pretty much promoting Episode-I 3D.  The knockouts match was nice as the X-Division match.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 10, 2012)

Talking about TNA is true the booking improved? I may give it a chance.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2012)

Macho's brother was "The Genius"?!? Whoa never knew that!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Was that before or after the beginning of the start of the dawn of the prelude to the beginning of the Age of McGuillicutty?



That age is coming now


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlka6EAxMGE[/YOUTUBE]

Do you guys spot a certain interim raw general manager and vice president of talent relations?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Considering that there've been feuds over spilled coffee and shampoo commercials, are you really shocked that a wrestling promotion would book something really stupid like this? I mean, c'mon, man...



Considering they still have hornswaggle on the roster nothing they do will surprise me.


----------



## Darc (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't think of Hornswaggle without remembering that Mania where JBL threw a trash can at him and knocked him over, that shit was too funny.


----------



## pussyking (Feb 10, 2012)

darc nobody black says ^ (use bro) but uncle toms. 

smackdown is so lame. why doesnt anyone on there have any charisma or gimmicks? keep in mind that i havent watched smackdown on a regular since 2006.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2012)

The hard 'R' is sooo 60 years ago. Nyuk, nyuk.

And I dunno, I like Smackdown, at least when compared to Raw. They actually wrestle there; it's refreshing.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 10, 2012)

Undertaker Ghost Rider gimmick confirmed.



Takers penance stare gonna make HHH suffer all the pain of those he buried.


----------



## mow (Feb 10, 2012)

^ da fuck? 

Randy Vs Bryan is great and the crowd is eating it up. The cheers/heat for both men is terrific.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 10, 2012)

DEL RIO ON THE MIZ:

_"To be honest, I don't like most of the guys," Del Rio chuckled.  "I hate The Miz. This is not part of the show. I really dislike that  guy. I've tried to punch him in the face several times, not in the ring,  I mean outside the ring. He's like a little girl. He's always running  away from me..._
_There's a big difference between The Miz and I," Del Rio said.  "I'm a real athlete. He's just a loud, stupid little kid. He's one of  those guys who was probably bullied when he was in school and that's the  reason now that he's so loud and he wants to get attention from  everybody."_​


----------



## Inugami (Feb 11, 2012)

Shadow said:


> DEL RIO ON THE MIZ:
> 
> _"To be honest, I don't like most of the guys," Del Rio chuckled.  "I hate The Miz. This is not part of the show. I really dislike that  guy. I've tried to punch him in the face several times, not in the ring,  I mean outside the ring. He's like a little girl. He's always running  away from me..._
> _There's a big difference between The Miz and I," Del Rio said.  "I'm a real athlete. He's just a loud, stupid little kid. He's one of  those guys who was probably bullied when he was in school and that's the  reason now that he's so loud and he wants to get attention from  everybody."_​



I add video version because if this was a promo it would the best one of del Rio 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZioNSpZlOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2012)

^ That was awesome  I cant stand the guy at all, I hope this is real and then ends up being used as an angle, even tho I don't want Del Rio to waste time with the Miz and go back to feuding for the title. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Considering that there've been feuds over spilled coffee and shampoo commercials, are you really shocked that a wrestling promotion would book something really stupid like this? I mean, c'mon, man...



Well yeah XD but still: constant flatulence as gimmick? Hornswaggle has more character development man! the divas are shit, and holy hell that's a retarded waste.



pussyking said:


> darc nobody black says ^ (use bro) but uncle toms.
> 
> smackdown is so lame. why doesnt anyone on there have any charisma or gimmicks? keep in mind that i havent watched smackdown on a regular since 2006.



Well, I know its not the flashier of both shows and I think the WWE doesnt spread the stars evenly (kinda why I like the "Supershow" angle, adds a nice mix to things), but as someone who just got back to the WWE thanks to CM Punk's shoot last year, I've gotta say that while RAW tends to have the better moments, Smackdown is the better show story/flow wise on a week to week basis.

Someone posted about it a while back, how the main writer joked on how Vince rewrites everything going in Raw to the point the final product is not similar at all to the initial draft. And that by the time Smackdown draft is given Vince is just drained that not much changes occur, which gives the show a much more even streamline from week to week.

Ofcourse that may be stretching the truth a little, but wouldn't be surprised if it was at least 50% accurate.

Also Smackdown is Triple H free. Auto win there, sir!



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Considering that there've been feuds over spilled coffee and shampoo commercials, are you really shocked that a wrestling promotion would book something really stupid like this? I mean, c'mon, man...



Well yeah XD but still: constant flatulence as gimmick? Hornswaggle has more character development man!



Krauser Joestar said:


> That age is coming now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2012)

Inugami said:


> Undertaker Ghost Rider gimmick confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> Takers penance stare gonna make HHH suffer all the pain of those he buried.



this looks *gulp* DUMB.


@Del Rio


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 11, 2012)

Great match by Orton and Bryan, short but sweet.

Sadly, i think Bryan is going to lose the title at EC.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 11, 2012)

mow said:


> that was terrible



Wonder between that and this which one was worse:


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2012)

oh john .


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2012)

Nah I think Bryan loses it at Wrestlemania to Sheamus.   It would be a great story that those two were scheduled to have a U.S. Championship match only to be taken off the card and literally millions of people were dissapointed that they didnt see it.  I mean we got to see Snooki do a backflip to win a match (if i remember that correctly) for crying out loud.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 11, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Nah I think Bryan loses it at Wrestlemania to Sheamus.   It would be a great story that those two were scheduled to have a U.S. Championship match only to be taken off the card and literally millions of people were dissapointed that they didnt see it.  I mean we got to see Snooki do a backflip to win a match (if i remember that correctly) for crying out loud.



Yeah, that would be pretty sweet.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 11, 2012)

The Rock on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon was pretty hilarious. I suggest you guys check it out at some stage.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2012)

^ will check it out cheers.

Some site said there is talk of Big Show winning the EC and facing the Ginger in WM, because they aren't sure if DB would generate enough interest in a championship match....

Hope it's just a rumor, I'd love to see Bryan carry the title on to WM. But seeing that there has been zero build up for Shaq-Show, and the fact Big Show and Ginger are big fan favs, it could be a possibility.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2012)

Saw top fifty OMG moments with my cousins last night.
There were a lot of laughs.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 12, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ will check it out cheers.
> 
> Some site said there is talk of Big Show winning the EC and facing the Ginger in WM, because they aren't sure if DB would generate enough interest in a championship match....
> 
> Hope it's just a rumor, I'd love to see Bryan carry the title on to WM. But seeing that there has been zero build up for Shaq-Show, and the fact Big Show and Ginger are big fan favs, it could be a possibility.



I'm thinking triple threat match.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2012)

Vince Russo Fired


FINALLY



> Vince Russo has been replaced as the head writer of TNA Wrestling, according to an exclusive report on WrestleZone.com.
> 
> Former WWE creative team member Dave Lagana is said to be taking over Russo's duties, effective immediately. Bruce Prichard will remain Senior Vice President of Programming and Talent Relations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2012)

EDIT: Pretty sure Lagana has some sort of murky history.

But anything is better than Vince at this point. I think he's too bummed out. Years of writing is bound to kill someone's creativity.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill watch TNA again after 3 years


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 12, 2012)

Ding Dong the douche is dead


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody watch King Ka Ring? That's the Indian version of TNA. Lagana writes that. It's like 1000x better than TNA.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2012)

videos on youtube?


----------



## Darc (Feb 12, 2012)

Please tell me someone else is watching this TNA PPV, Bully Ray is the best mic worker in that company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2012)

Joe and Magnus won. FUCK YEAH


----------



## Darc (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah that was tight, about time those caveman dropped the belts, now someone needs to end Crimsons dumb streak.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2012)

Bully Ray destroyed Hemme on the mic. 

"No matter how much make-up you wear, you still don't look good!"


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2012)

just tuned in, great match, and jesus christ that was an AMAZING moonsault. AJ styles is fucking amazing (first time I ever see the dude) O___O


----------



## Darc (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bully Ray destroyed Hemme on the mic.
> 
> "No matter how much make-up you wear, you still don't look good!"


Best. Mic. Worker.


mow said:


> just tuned in, great match, and jesus christ that was an AMAZING moonsault. AJ styles is fucking amazing (first time I ever see the dude) O___O


Yeah, AJ is awesome, he's been my favorite in TNA for awhile, sadly I started watching TNA after his World Title reign, he's under used right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2012)

so anyone know any new stream source i can watch raw and ppvs on now that firstrowsports went under.


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2012)

I know football clubs that would hire the dude as an attacker based solely on that perfect double kick.

EDIT: Is that Christy? Damn, girl sure has aged :x

EDITEDIT: Just finished an article on this topic. , only .tv has been takendown, so far


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 12, 2012)

Eh, Dave Lagana is a douche, but anyone is better than Vince Russo. This is a pretty good day for Wrestling to be honest. Hopefully Eric Bischoff and Bruce Prichard can steer Lagana in the right direction.

Now if only they could get rid of Hogan.


----------



## mow (Feb 12, 2012)

How long have hogan and Ric been working with TNA? it all sounds like a waste of money...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 12, 2012)

2010, I think? Flair showed up first and led to AJ's last heel turn during the Angle feud and Hogan showed up shortly after that is how I think it went down.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't believe I haven't seen this till now:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpfjGtAygfU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Dat Layla.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

I do not want HHH Undertaker III....


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2012)

You're not the only one. But i can't think of anyone else for Undertaker to fight. WWE's current roster is so bad.


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

I heard he's gonna face Punk or Jericho next year and Cena the year after that for the final one, that be crazy if he can make it that long.

edit wow, Regal can go


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2012)

You didnt know regal was good?


Also...lol@someone saying the roster is bad again....
Roster is full of talent..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2012)

King Ka Ring had 14 million viewers for its first episode. It's officially the most watched wrestling program in the world. 

TNA finally beats WWE!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 13, 2012)

I just watched a short YouTube clip of it. Eugene is a doctor? Hahaha, seems like Bizarro World over there.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

Watching regal is just fucking magic. That dude can match the very best note for note. I'd love for nothing more than a CM Punk Vs Regal Vs YESVEGANYES.

Jeez, pushing taker till WM 30? I really doubt he can pull that off. Imagine if the whole the world as you know it will end was Jericho's challenge for Taker, instead of feuding with Punk.

Wrestling in india? I'm gonna youtube the fuck out of that XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> You're not the only one. But i can't think of anyone else for Undertaker to fight. WWE's current roster is so bad.



Then it should have been-



Darc said:


> I heard he's gonna face *Punk or Jericho* next year and Cena the year after that for the final one, that be crazy if he can make it that long.
> 
> edit wow, Regal can go



Or Sheamus or Daniel Bryan if we talk just top stars. Since WWE wanted to immediately take Cena out of the conversation last year. Undertaker should have been taken on Cena at least 2 years ago.



SilverCross said:


> You didnt know regal was good?
> 
> 
> Also...lol@someone saying the roster is bad again....
> Roster is full of talent..



I think the reason he says it is bad again is because it is being misused...again. Barret and Rhodes are clearly ready for the big stage, yet there is no face in that position. The closest I would say is R-Truth.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 13, 2012)

Randy Orton as the legend killer again to kill off Taker.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend Killer Orton was his best gimmick ever.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2012)

dat hardcore match with Foley


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2012)

Darc said:


> I heard he's gonna face Punk or Jericho next year and Cena the year after that for the final one, that be crazy if he can make it that long.
> 
> edit wow, Regal can go



No way in hell he'll still be able to put on a match in 2 years.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> No way in hell he'll still be able to put on a match in 2 years.



IDK if he keeps at his current pace of 1 match a year it is only 2 more matches  if you look at it like that it doesn't seem to be that far fetched


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Rehearsal b4 the brawl a few days ago, Kane n Taker, brothers of hair extensions


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

lol debate.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

This shit wont go well


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Something tells me this debate was one of Vince's last minute ideas, good God.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Marking out to Lil Jimmie shirt


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

man, fuck this dumb shit. Catch you guys next week


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

>Black History month
>R Truth ignorant ass promo


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

mow said:


> man, fuck this dumb shit. Catch you guys next week



Truth was Gold... Fucking Gold

and does Kofi have a Yugi Oh shirt on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol on R Truth.  Wow Kofi spoke up.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

That was painful to watch...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

well who wants to start a Diva Pool.

I am guessing it will be a tag match.  Natie and Beth vs Tamina and Eve match lasts 1:57 and after Beth wins Kane is coming for Eve


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> That was painful to watch...



Lol, so you pretty much agreed with Ziggler that it's 15 minutes you will not get back. 


Really liked Dolph's expression with R Truth's comment about his name.


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

That segment confirms Russo is back with the WWE


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

Firstrow sports is gone


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2012)

Name one damn match from Punk vs. whoever you want that's better than one from Jericho vs. Michaels!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend said:


> Firstrow sports is gone



Just finished an article on this topic.


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend said:


> Firstrow sports is gone


what?

Just finished an article on this topic.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

it said it was taken off by the us government for me hmm


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Whenever I see Trips and Michaels this song pops in my head

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxbROMQTjKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

ha ha guys in production truck fucked up Otunga's "sipping" sound effect


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

YES, YES, YES!


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

Legend said:


> it said it was taken off by the us government for me hmm


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

lolololololol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

DBD heel turn is complete Cole is now talking him up 

Nevermind


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

lmfao @ the RKO mesing up, hard to tell who's fault that was


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2012)

Orton fucked up, he must forgotten the ending wasn't like that!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like Big Show is getting fired


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2012)

HBK is mad rusty on that mic. Stumbling and shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Take that back he just needed to warm up. Damn I miss HBK.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Take that back he just needed to warm up. Damn I miss HBK.



We all do


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2012)

OHHHH SHIT HHH JUST SAID THIS WILL ALL BE MINE!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

HHH is such a pussy


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

He went there


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

DX 0-4 vs Taker


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

"look me in the eye" and tell me HHH vs Taker 3 won't be complete shit


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL @ hair cutting, guess the hair extensions were too obvious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

Return of Biker Taker get!?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

Undertaker in his batcave again.

And he's cutting off his wig and hair extension.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2012)

Great excuse to not have hair.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Evil Returns?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2012)

Bikertaker :33


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

Darc said:


> LOL @ hair cutting, guess the hair extensions were too obvious


His wig falling off during the match would be embarrassing as shit.


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

There was a rumor he was gonna come back as biker Taker originally, I hope this is it



Masterpiece said:


> His wig falling off during the match would be embarrassing as shit.



True


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

Pull your pants up Truth.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrestlemania main event should be Cobra vs Socko


----------



## Casanova (Feb 13, 2012)

Undertaker's wig apparently just made a tweet on twitter.



> @BaldDeadman19-0, This is not over, I will have my revenge!



Shit is about to real.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 13, 2012)

fairy tail


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

I came back for the diva match



12 seconds more!


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL moe


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

OH SHIT!!!!

OLDRYOMA!


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrong way Kane...


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING AT THIS SHIT OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

YES YES YES MORE CHEESYNESS PLEASE!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2012)

Eve, you whore.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

Who called the Miss Elizabeth angle? dude wins money!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2012)

The look on Zack Ryder's face.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Fucking soap opera writers.  I hope they all get aids from vietnamese prostitutes and die


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2012)

*WTF!!!!!!*!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

That shit was hilarious.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

zackryder foreveralone/friendzoned


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little threesome


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

This Diva jobber has the nerve to turn down Ryder? Bitch must be cray


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Friendzoned WTF.  Now it is time for Ryder to embrace the Hate


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2012)

Man Eve's acting is something to be muted.  H O R R I B L E


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryder screwing over Cena at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 13, 2012)

This is getting to 'so bad, it's good' territory...

EDIT: oh and Kane turning on the sirens...


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryder will be a monster heel from now on.


Guido Rage kills


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryder should fist pump eve's ass.  

Also #1 trending topic on twitter is "Eve Shitty Acting"


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

#areyouseriousbro


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Kane sure drives that technical vehicle with ease


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

I wish Cena would embrace a sabbatical

Awesome cheer crowd


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

These chants are just mean lol


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

Polamalu, you poor poor man


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 13, 2012)

After replaying that oh my god the look on Zacks face is fucking gold.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

This crowd is killing me. 

lol Ryder.


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

FRUITY PEBBLES

Best crowd fucking ever


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Not really sure how Ryder went from US Champ to this joke so quickly, damn shame.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

Zack Ryder full beta right now.


#areyouseriousbro #isthisreallife?


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2012)

YOU SHOW HIM ZACK!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Still a broski WWWYKI


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

This is gonna be odd if Cena attacks him, HE DOES MAKE A WISH WITH HANDICAP KIDS, HOW WILL THIS LOOK?


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Kane acting like Cena is worse then him is even funnier when you remember Kane set JR on fire


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Darc said:


> This is gonna be odd if Cena attacks him, HE DOES MAKE A WISH WITH HANDICAP KIDS, HOW WILL THIS LOOK?



Like those little bastards best get better fast or else Cena is steeling their donor organs and stuffed animals


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

That stretcher sure got there quick


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty sure Ryder is a liability at this point


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2012)

Honestly, this running gag with Ryder getting hurt is getting old.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Eve is top heel in Diva division after tonight


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

kid: Touch the hate cena!
dude: hey cena, CAN YOU SEE ME NOW???


oh my god :rofl


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats how the WWE feels about the IWC, throw them off the stage after they're disabled.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2012)

@ that kid crying.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL this shit just keeps getting funnier... 

this new kane is hilarious..


----------



## Darc (Feb 13, 2012)

mow said:


> kid: Touch the hate cena!
> dude: hey cena, CAN YOU SEE ME NOW???
> 
> 
> oh my god :rofl



Glad I'm not the only one who heard that shit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2012)

Greatest crowd ever.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2012)

Zero said:


> LOL this shit just keeps getting funnier...
> 
> this new kane is hilarious..



Tell me about it. Did you see how excited he was to push Ryder off that stage?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 13, 2012)

From wf

Zack - Cena
Lisa - Eve
Screech - Ryder


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Tell me about it. Did you see how excited he was to push Ryder off that stage?



he's been trolling like a boss since his comeback..

poor ryder tho.. from U.S Champ to getting thrown off a ramp in a wheelchair..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, looks like Zack Ryder has taken the role of Pete Rose of becoming Kane's personal bitch.   Was a bit surprised at the boos towards Eve when she came out, but then her acting threw out the Cena/Kane feud isn's something to write home about.  The crowd reaction for this segment was amazing.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2012)

haha


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2012)

What the fuck was that Eve/Cena shit?


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

i wish they'd bring the sheik as colour commentators. The bleep button will be worn out in under 5 mins XD



Zero said:


> he's been trolling like a boss since his comeback..
> 
> poor ryder tho.. from U.S Champ to getting thrown off a ramp in a wheelchair..



dude, the universe loves the FUCK out of him. This is a billion times better than being US champ. Heck, if he had the title, who would he wrestle anyhow? Just look at Jack Swagger. 

They just put him in a spot where he's three times as over with the crowd, and can still act like a heel and people would root for him because, well hell, dude been through a ton. 

This is even better than Cena turning heel (cause he wont)


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2012)

Ryder....from wheel chair, to barely walking on crutches, to walking around the ring, trying to hit cena...falling...climbing out of the ring...then needing the crutches again to...strangely walk back to get in his wheel chair...

I dont get it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2012)

@ Kane calling Cena sick, when he was the dude that raped Lita and impregnated her.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 13, 2012)

apparently ryder is now kenny from southpark and needs to die every episode..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2012)

Man, if Cena's heel character is that he cockblocks all the faces, it would make him the biggest heel ever.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2012)

I still can't get over the look on Ryder's face when the camera panned to him after he found Cena and Eve.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2012)

2 weeks in a row and nobody called my momma!


----------



## mow (Feb 13, 2012)

You'd think cena would be thankful for Kane getting him so ass.

#kaneisthebestwingmanever



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, if Cena's heel character is that he cockblocks all the faces, it would make him the biggest heel ever.



Bros before Hoes man, Bros Before hoes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, you know the segments between Cena and Kane have kept my interest in their storyline than what is happening with the title belt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2012)

Kane's master plan was to cockblock Zach Ryder and get Cena some ass. A true bro.


----------



## kingbayo (Feb 13, 2012)

cming here every monday to read these comments are a highlight for me


----------



## Shozan (Feb 13, 2012)

Only "CockBlock Master" John Cena can beat The Rock at WrestleMania!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 13, 2012)

That slap Ryder gave to Cena sounded like "vintage" Flair chops.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 13, 2012)

I still can't believe this. 

Ryder gets destroyed by Kane each and every week by Kane because of Cena. He gets the love of his life stolen by Cena (funny how Cena gets Eve's first on-screen kiss and he wasn't even dating the girl), he gets his title taken by Swagger, he confronts Cena and he's embarrassed and pushed down and then finally he finally gets the biggest push of his career unfortunately it's off of a stage by Kane. 

Ryder's becoming a sympathetic face. 

We feel sorry for him and he's loved. The funny thing about this is that when Ryder returns he will be truly getting the largest push of his career. Somehow he's going to be going against the higher card and main eventers and it'll be legit. This is the perfect way to evolve his character and move him away from that goofy guy to a slightly more serious character who can not only have the fans behind him but can eventually take control while Cena can hopefully go heel then. Either way this is a big part of his evolution. 

But damn Cena....seriously now. Even after all of that he's still not giving a damn and not embracing the hate even after doing that to his best friend. It's annoying to see how he continues to do this.

I can't believe that whole Ryder/Cena/Eve/Kane thing has gotten me this upset but I will commend the writers for doing what needs to be done. Raw's turned up, they're doing an amazing job. They turned a bad bad storyline to a great one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2012)

After Cena turns heel, he's going to go on a cockblocking rampage, preventing all the faces from hooking up with the divas. Of course, only one man can possibly stop this...


----------



## Godot (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it becoming a weekly gag: Ryder in a wheelchair getting attacked by Kane?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> But damn Cena....seriously now. Even after all of that he's still not giving a damn and not embracing the hate even after doing that to his best friend. It's annoying to see how he continues to do this.
> 
> I can't believe that whole Ryder/Cena/Eve/Kane thing has gotten me this upset but I will commend the writers for doing what needs to be done. Raw's turned up, they're doing an amazing job. They turned a bad bad storyline to a great one.



Agreed. After all this stuff and getting on both Eve and Ryder's bad side, it shouldn't just go away with Kane's defeat. It's gonna be interesting to see how this plays out after Sunday. Are the writers gonna realize this and find some way to extend the storyline pulling even more heat for Cena, or are they gonna pull a WWE and just forget it once Cena beats Kane? Or are they gonna have Kane win and keep trolling Cena into eventual ragedom? That would surprise me.

Either way, yeah I'm pretty invested in this as well. It's literally the only reason I'm watching Raw lately.

I mean, how in the HELL are they managing to make JeriPunk as blah as it is? Are they actively attempting to dwindle interest in them???



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> After Cena turns heel, he's going to go on a cockblocking rampage, preventing all the faces from hooking up with the divas. Of course, only one man can possibly stop this...



Douche-lander? 
"There can only be one!"


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Not going to lie. I was looking at Eve's top hoping for a wardrobe malfunction the entire time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2012)

That's Eve's only real purpose in this storyline.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

I mean we were privileged to see Lita's titays.


Right?


----------



## FearTear (Feb 14, 2012)

Link removed

Love the way the wheelchair perfectly closes itself


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

i was thinking the same thing and how ryders headband came off


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

Legend said:


> i was thinking the same thing and how *ryders headband came off*



That was the funniest thing all night. It was like slapstick or something.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2012)

?aby said:


> I mean we were privileged to see Lita's titays.
> 
> 
> Right?



Best cameraman ever.



> Love the way the wheelchair perfectly closes itself



bandwidth exceeded.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Link removed
> 
> Love the way the wheelchair perfectly closes itself





Scarlet Plague said:


> bandwidth exceeded.





**


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That was the funniest thing all night. It was like slapstick or something.



Im glad im not the only one that noticed


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course, I like how they had Taker shave his plug.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 14, 2012)

?aby said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> My eyes keep drifting to Eve's rack.



If you meant *c*rack, I agree.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 14, 2012)

Days of our lives:WWE Raw

I have to say I care way more about Ryder then I ever did since he lost the US title


----------



## FearTear (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> If you meant *c*rack, I agree.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2012)

So....apparently after Raw Punk v Ziggler, post match Punk points to the sky, dedicating that win to Ryder.  Better friend than Cena, confirmed.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2012)

What the hell is this John Cena deal. It's ruining my RAW show.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 14, 2012)

Cena should have grabbed a handful of ass or boobie when kissing eve.  Proof Cena has ladybits.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

They should've played out to where Eve's top comes off.


Ratings would've gone through the roof.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

Topless divas=profit


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2012)

So does this mean Ryder is friend zone'd?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> So does this mean Ryder is friend zone'd?



Lol, pretty much.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 14, 2012)

Found on wrestlecrap:



Do you see something strange?


----------



## Darc (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see anything strange, TELL ME PLEASE! 

EDIT: WAIT WHAT'S THAT WHITE THING BEHIND KANE B4 HE CLOSES THE DOOR?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2012)

That's the director telling Kane what to do.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know which wrestler this 'Director' is... but he sounds fired.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 14, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I don't know which wrestler this 'Director' is... but he sounds fired.



Now now he may have just been a Ambulance guy trying to get Kane to not do this...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol, has anyone seen the new PETA commercial.  Now we know why AJ Lee still sticks to DB.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zk9ZcHww4kM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh man, peta is dumb.... but I like fucking and would enjoy improving my fuck naturally.  Well played.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2012)

Randy Orton is out of the Elimination Chamber:



> Randy Orton was reportedly injured in his match against Big Show at Monday's RAW Supershow from San Diego, California. Word is that Orton won't be able to compete in Sunday's Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Title.
> 
> No details are available yet but it looks like Orton will be replaced by Mark Henry, who is being brought back early from injury due to lack of depth on the roster. We will update with more news as it becomes available.



Mark Henry can never get a break.


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Randy Orton is out of the Elimination Chamber:
> Mark Henry can never get a break.



Too bad Christian & Sin Cara split their shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, has anyone seen the new PETA commercial.  Now we know why AJ Lee still sticks to DB.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol its funny because its stupid...but the joke you made makes it worth it.



Brandon Heat said:


> Randy Orton is out of the Elimination Chamber:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Henry can never get a break.



Wow he really does not...and now we see the exposed flaw of Smackdown. Outside of Barret, DB, Rhodes, Big Show, Henry, and Sheamus....THEY HAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING BUT CRAP! Same can be said of Raw.


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

So pissed Randy is injured AGAIN, like for fuck sakes this is annoying. Hope DB loses the title but watching those 3 big bastards, Henry, Show n Khali in the chamber is gonna be painful.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2012)

The Smackdown EC people are Henry Khali and Big Show with Bryan?  

<sigh>  this ppv has the makings of a great disaster.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2012)

If only Drew McIntyre was taken more seriously, he could have replaced Randy Orton. 

I honestly expect DB to win this match with little difficulty and have Randy Orton feud with Big Show at Wrestlemania (if Shaq vs Big Show doesn't happen).


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Who's the voice at 0:04?
> 
> And what the f is wrong with Cena, instead of chasing Kane or go to check Ryder what did he do first? Take that random doctor near the announcers
> 
> Oh and I think Eve was corpsing




Ahahahahah I love how Cena put up the X Sign to try and sell it to the IWC.  Ahahahahahahahahaaha Cena is such a smart entertainer ahahahahaa.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2012)

Darc said:


> So pissed Randy is injured AGAIN, like for fuck sakes this is annoying. Hope DB loses the title but watching those 3 big bastards, Henry, Show n Khali in the chamber is gonna be painful.





Shadow said:


> The Smackdown EC people are Henry Khali and Big Show with Bryan?
> 
> <sigh>  this ppv has the makings of a great disaster.





Brandon Heat said:


> If only Drew McIntyre was taken more seriously, he could have replaced Randy Orton.
> 
> I honestly expect DB to win this match with little difficulty and have Randy Orton feud with Big Show at Wrestlemania (if Shaq vs Big Show doesn't happen).



what are ya mopping about? These 3 will finally break the elimination chamber!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2012)

haha


*Spoiler*: __ 



Santina won a battle royal to take Orton's place in the EC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, Orton is injured again. 

And they are bringing somebody in that is technically still recovering to replace him.  In all honesty, is there literally no one on the current SmackDown roster that can fill the spot?  Why don't they just bring in Clay, at least of the three big men there he will be entertaining to watch.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> haha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WWE trolled us all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> haha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol, well damn I was wrong.


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> haha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Though this was a joke


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2012)

Is the concussion a story angle to cover for another injury, or an actual injury due to DB belt shot? because if it is the latter :   Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck DB mustve been destroyed by Triple H backstage >____<


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> haha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



YES!! YES YES YES YES YES!!! HE DID IT!!!



mow said:


> Is the concussion a story angle to cover for another injury, or an actual injury due to DB belt shot? because if it is the later :   Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck DB mustve been destroyed by Triple H backstage >____<



Oh yeah, I forgot about that shot. Yikes... if that's the case this realy does not bode well for the guy. Henry already had to be shelved, if another other guy that garners huge interest got shelved because of _him_: boots to asses. Hoping they're just saying 'concussion' to cover up something else like you said.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2012)

mow said:


> Is the concussion a story angle to cover for another injury, or an actual injury due to DB belt shot? because if it is the latter :   Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck DB mustve been destroyed by Triple H backstage >____<




The shot wasn't even that serious to be a concussion.

Im sure its a storyline and they are protecting Orton as a babyface.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 15, 2012)

Lool did Orton really get his title shot botched?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 15, 2012)

Eve is the new princess leia
Shes gonna spend every week grinding the knife ever further into Zack.

Oh shit Orton got hurt now? I swear everyone is getting banged up these last few months


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 15, 2012)

> The Wrestling Globe reports that WWE officials have decided to put Brodus Clay's "Funkasaurus" gimmick on hold for the time being. Word is that Vince McMahon feels that Clay's ring work wasn't where it needed to be for WWE TV.
> 
> The match against Heath Slater was cut from SmackDown a few weeks back when the decision was made that Clay needed to work on his in-ring skills.



Somebody call his momma.


----------



## Godot (Feb 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Santino at EC 

I'm so fucking okay with this. It's obvious whoever took Orton's place is gonna be nothing but fodder, so you might as well shove a fan favourite in there.


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

The cobra replaces the viper, weak ass SD Chamber.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey this is a really random request but does anyone know where I can find a picture of Edge after Wrestlemania 22. You know the shot of him with the blood trapped in his sclera. I'm giving a speech on why prowrestling is real and I need it as a visual aid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Somebody call his momma.



Fuck Vince McMahon. He doesn't know shit about running a successful wrestling company.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Somebody call his momma.



While it's true that Clay's in-ring skills are limited, he was really getting over.

This is a shame. He alone made me tune into Smackdown.

As for the Elimination Chamber... I _really_ want Bryan to retain the title. He's great.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)

I loved how the crowd really felt bad for her when she appeared on the screen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2012)

Sad Zach Ryder girl was awesome. She got pissed when she was on camera. First she was like  then she was like


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Agmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

We wanted a new faces mania?  Aside from Rock, Trips, and Taker.... we may get it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2012)

DB can still lose the title to Orton once he comes back. I'd love to see Sheamus vs DB but my feeling is that we won't be so lucky. Unless they decide to make it a triple threat or a fatal four way even with Barrett. I doubt they take this route with MIB being apart of the show as well. Unless their is no MIB but I doubt it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2012)

Barrett doesn't deserve a title shot until they change that awful fucking theme song of his.


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

Orton(heel) vs Sheamus at WM, I'd like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2012)

Yea his theme does suck but I really don't think DB would hold onto the title if Orton was healthy. Unless they want to take the title off of him unceremoniously on Smackdown but idk maybe I'm just cynical of the PG era bullshit with Randy and Cena constantly being champ.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 15, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Hey this is a really random request but does anyone know where I can find a picture of Edge after Wrestlemania 22. You know the shot of him with the blood trapped in his sclera. I'm giving a speech on why prowrestling is real and I need it as a visual aid.



If you really want to mind fuck them and ace that shit use Sid breaking his leg, joey mercury almost losing an eyeball, darren drozdoff breaking his neck, or Owen hart falling to his death


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2012)

> The Wrestling Globe reports that WWE officials have decided to put Brodus Clay's "Funkasaurus" gimmick on hold for the time being. Word is that Vince McMahon feels that *Clay's ring work wasn't where it needed to be for WWE TV.*
> 
> The match against Heath Slater was cut from SmackDown a few weeks back when the decision was made that *Clay needed to work on his in-ring skills.*


----------



## urca (Feb 15, 2012)

They should let DB make both Big Show and Khali tap out so he could earn the title 'the giants killer,then when he loses to Sheamus,he will be the man who has beaten the giants killer :33.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2012)

mow said:


>


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 15, 2012)

Brodus Clay being bad in the ring is complete and utter bullshit. Brodus is one of the best big men workers on the roster. WWE has given every indication they love the guy, but the interwebz (after hearing about some big dude on NXT) jumped to conclusions and brought up the typical big man generalizations about him and now some doofus writes the good old "he's not ready in the ring" report.

That "report" is bullshit. Brodus is very good in the ring.


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2012)

it's even more fucking retarded because all you did was place him in squash matches where he had to display the 3 same moves. I don't know, maybe you could've given him an actual match so he can show more? Or had him instantly feud over the US title making that damn piece of shit interesting and giving Swagger something to do instead of bleaching Zig's roots following a match? ffs




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>







EDIT: and good lord in heaven, change the WWE title already >_<


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2012)

The title doesn't even spin anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Somebody call his momma.



How the hell was he supposed to show his ring work when all his matches consisted of squashing jobbers in 30 second matches? Does Vince think when he speaks?



Godot said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mah man


----------



## Darc (Feb 15, 2012)

at this point, do we even want him back?


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2012)

DUCK FACE D:

why do all these guys look like crack fiends? sprinkle some powder on his nose and you have buff tyrone


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 15, 2012)

mow said:


>



The greatest technical wrestler of our generation shall do fine in the elimination chamber



Darc said:


> at this point, do we even want him back?



ah I see the second greatest technical wrestler of our generation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The greatest technical wrestler of our generation shall do fine in the elimination chamber
> 
> 
> 
> ah I see the second greatest technical wrestler of our generation



Lol, speaking of which, what happen to Mason Ryan?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hopefully, he's on his way to getting FD'd. 

Got around to watching RAW on the DVR and that show was like a comedy of errors, lol. Matches were 'blah' outside of Show/Orton until they fucked up the finish. God bless Truth for being one of the most entertaining bastards on the roster because that debate in the beginning was damn near unwatchable except for him(Dolph's face after he finished his promo had me in tears) and Kofi finally showing some balls again and sticking up for himself('course, he ends up jobbing again, so it's like one step forward, two steps back).

The Cole/Bryan stuff was great and it'd be nice if they did more stuff like this with him instead of having Vince yell in his fucking ear to bury everything in sight.

HBK cut a pretty good promo which of course needed HHH to respond in kind by calling 'Taker a "brand" and burying the rest of the roster again. Still don't want to see the match, but HBK at least tried to make me care. 'Taker cutting the hair off the wig like an emo kid who got dumped was pretty damn funny. 

Love Tamina getting a last name. Maybe she and Beth will get more than a minute on Sunday.

Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve stuff was all over the place. Ambulance segment was especially lol-worthy with the director fucking up the cues so we get Eve crawling into the back on her own and Kane just standing there looking lost. Honestly, if you showed everything encompassing this feud to someone who doesn't follow wrestling at all, I'm sure they would think that Eve's in on the whole thing and is just fucking with Ryder because he's whiny and pathetic(it even looks that way with Ryder getting friend-zoned after catching her necking with his best friend). Zach getting dumpster'd off the stage was funny.


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Love Tamina getting a last name. Maybe she and Beth will get more than a minute on Sunday.



I'll be there for it, sir.

With my time watch.

.


----------



## Godot (Feb 16, 2012)

So... what happened to Kharma?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Feb 16, 2012)

Who knows what happened to Kharma maybe they need to free up some of the divas or whatever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2012)

I think she's still trying to get back into wrestling shape from her pregnancy.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 16, 2012)

Yea, last I heard she wasn't actually ready to return yet, but was just used for a random surprise at the RR.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey everyone. Meet the newest FCW Superstar, *Kassius Ohno*.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2012)

Ohno? He's Japanese?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 16, 2012)

I think WWE sometimes get a bad wrap by the IWC with giving new guys names, but Kassius Ohno is pretty fucking bad.


*edit:* Just realized his initials are KO, which is pretty neat actually.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2012)

He's my hero


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh FUCK YOU for making me go into a coughing fit from laughing so damned hard.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2012)

He looks typical.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 16, 2012)

He needs to get back to the gym.  Man he looks horrible.   



He needs to lose atleast 10 lbs and get back to this shape


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol, anyone watching TNA right now.  Just caught the Eric Bishoff segment and am laughing at his "future endevour" remark towards his son.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 16, 2012)

Darc said:


> at this point, do we even want him back?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2012)

I know Batista didn't leave the barbershop lookin like that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 17, 2012)

Why in the hell is Khali and that fucking trash Santino in the chamber match why couldn't they use Christain and someone like Sheamus.


To fill the spots instead of those two SD chamber is going to be a trainwreck.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I know Batista didn't leave the barbershop lookin like that.




Its for a   movie role.  Scorpion king or some dumb shit like that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 17, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Its for *The all gay porno movie* role.  Scorpion *Cock* or some dumb shit like that.



Fixed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2012)

Implying Batista of all people is gay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Its for a   movie role.  Scorpion king or some dumb shit like that.



Lol, speaking of which, did anyone watch that film?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Why in the hell is Khali and that fucking trash Santino in the chamber match why couldn't they use Christain and someone like Sheamus.
> 
> 
> To fill the spots instead of those two SD chamber is going to be a trainwreck.



because Santino draws more than Sheamus and Christian is still injured.



Shadow said:


> Its for a   movie role.  Scorpion king or some dumb shit like that.



How many scorpion kings are they gonna make?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 17, 2012)

Just saw the latest ZTLIS.  Raw writers don't know how to write Ziggler.  Also, Hawkins!


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 17, 2012)

When NXT was at it's best. Bring this NXT back. PLEASE

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy9dW-pXv_c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2012)

JoMo is in heaven


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2012)

just finished seeing RAW.. funniest raw yet this year  

Y2J/Punk better step it up.. i don't want to hear who's a better wrestler every single week till mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2012)

Jericho's stopped trolling people.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2012)

I had a dream Jericho was my science teacher.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe its just me, but it seems like Jericho's isnt making any type of impact what so ever. I think his return is gonna fall flat on its face. I just dont see anything special or intriguing. It just seems like an ordinary angle. Im probably jumping the gun though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2012)

the reaction for santino was worth it.. he seriously gets great pop..


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2012)

*sigh* Gonna hurt bad when he gets eliminated in 30 seconds from a chop by Khali. 



Rated R Superstar said:


> Maybe its just me, but it seems like Jericho's isnt making any type of impact what so ever. I think his return is gonna fall flat on its face. I just dont see anything special or intriguing. It just seems like an ordinary angle. Im probably jumping the gun though.



Nah it's not just you. This CM Punk/Jericho thing should better, but through some miraculous effort they're managing to make it pretty meh. Eh, maybe enough time hasn't elapsed though or perhaps the EC is interfering. I'm hoping it gets a bit more interesting as we edge closer to Wrestlemania



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Implying Batista of all people is gay.



Who knows? I imagine tagging all that pussy is like eating Pizza when you work at pizza hut. Shit gets boring, so you're willing to try anything new.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol, just finished watching SmackDown.  The ending battle royal was a fun watch.  Jeez, how in the world did Mahal get a submission win over Zeke.  Really, Natie should just ask for her release.  What happen near the end of that Divas tag match was pretty much a disgrace to her character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Maybe its just me, but it seems like Jericho's isnt making any type of impact what so ever. I think his return is gonna fall flat on its face. I just dont see anything special or intriguing. It just seems like an ordinary angle. Im probably jumping the gun though.



because he should have come back to challenge Taker...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just finished watching SmackDown.  The ending battle royal was a fun watch.  Jeez, how in the world did Mahal get a submission win over Zeke.  Really, Natie should just ask for her release.  What happen near the end of that Divas tag match was pretty much a disgrace to her character.



A damn Camel Clutch no less, and not even a good looking one. I hope that's not his finisher.

It's a shame what's going on with Nattie. I know ridiculousness is WWE's forte, but I kind of have a deep, deep hatred for fart jokes, so when I see that stuff on my TV screen, it takes everything in my power to keep from swearing at the top of my lungs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2012)

Smackdown sure has fallen since the great one was around santino really ?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Smackdown sure has fallen since the great one was around santino really ?



Just bad timing, everyone else is tied up, the only other real option I could see would be Rhodes.

Santino does get good reaction from the crowds tho, so I guess what ever...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2012)

Santino better get that gold.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 18, 2012)

Crowd was amazing during that Smackdown taping.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm so sick of the Usos being the only other damn team. Fuck you Evan Bourne

I'm so sick of Jinder Mahal still breathing.

I'm so sick and tired of Ted Dibasie being wasted on Hunico. This is just stupid and boring and I want to kill it with fire.

I'm so sick and tired of Nat farting. Jesus, that was so fucking dumb.

I really enjoyed the bit with Primo and Gabriel. Could've been a bit faster, but still, sweet spot. I'd lif they put Gabe in a team with Drew. 

I really love how in the WWE-verse, Santino's cobra = The Doctor's Sonic screwdriver . That was a great ending Only thing that salvaged a terrible smackdown


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

I watched for roughly twenty minutes and stopped.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

Hunico should go back to being sin cara, that's where he was at his best.

i really don't understand why Jinder and santino still have jobs. 

Wade should've won that match to be in the chamber, just as a fuck you to orton, with everything they've been through of late it continues their feud.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Hunico should go back to being sin cara, that's where he was at his best.



I legit laughed out loud.


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2012)

Christian might appear tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Hunico should go back to being sin cara, that's where he was at his best.
> 
> i really don't understand why Jinder and *santino *still have jobs.
> 
> Wade should've won that match to be in the chamber, just as a fuck you to orton, with everything they've been through of late it continues their feud.



fuck the santino hate, anyone with half a brain should realize santino's worth.. he gets pop and sells merch.. may not be ric flair or shawn michaels, but he at least has what 75% of the roster lacks; personality and a gimmick... watching santino = more entertaining than cm punk after summerslam.. there i said it..


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 19, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Hunico should go back to being sin cara, that's where he was at his best.



When Hunico was Sin Cara he looked some dude in a mask. At least Mistico has stage presence.



Khris said:


> fuck the santino hate, anyone with half a brain should realize santino's worth.. he gets pop and sells merch.. may not be ric flair or shawn michaels, but he at least has what 75% of the roster lacks; personality and a gimmick... watching santino = more entertaining than cm punk after summerslam.. there i said it..



QFT.



Legend said:


> Christian might appear tonight



I hope Christian replaces Great Khali. If Santino gets taken out I'll be a sad Panda.


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe Natalya's fart knocks out Santino before the EC begins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2012)

Sam Roberts of The Opie & Anthony Show interviewed WWE Superstars John Cena, Sheamus and Triple H at the WrestleMania 29 press conference in New Jersey this past Thursday. In the video below, Cena teases a possible re-match against The Rock at WrestleMania 29 in 2013.

"My boy Dwayne actually said he's going to be there in some capacity for 29. So after I beat his ass in Miami, he's going to have to get a little retribution. So maybe we'll have to do it again."



no, cena must face taker before he really rests in peace 


EDIT:

- WWE's Spanish announce team is now on Twitter. Carlos Cabrera can be found @lavozcabrera and Marcelo Rodriguez can be found @MarceloAtWWE. In response to them joining Twitter, Alberto Del Rio's ring announcer Ricardo Rodriguez wrote, "I am issuing a challenge to the Spanish Announce Table at Elimination Chamber!"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Khris said:


> fuck the santino hate, anyone with half a brain should realize santino's worth.. he gets pop and sells merch.. may not be ric flair or shawn michaels, but he at least has what 75% of the roster lacks; personality and a gimmick... watching santino = more entertaining than cm punk after summerslam.. there i said it..



QFT a 2nd time.

Plus, as far as ring work goes, he's actually pretty decent. He's not allowed to show off much due to his gimmick, but when he does, I always like what I see. The guy is entertaining every single time a camera is pointed at him.



In Brightest Day! said:


> When Hunico was Sin Cara he looked some dude in a mask. At least Mistico has stage presence.



Ah, watching him in that Sin Cara storyline was like watching a fat kid reinact that one thing he saw on an episode of Power Rangers. You'd have to actively *try* to be bad in order to pull off looking worse than a dude with as shitty a reputation as Sin Cara, and he succeeded.

So glad he's switched to a more grounded style. If it weren't for his raging stereotype of a gimmick, I'd like him a lot right now.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino was extraordinary and I'm happy creative chose him. Srsly, the amount of time he spent slithering away during the Battle Royal match, holding a gentleman's fist stance in preparation for fisticuffs , looking at the crowd and telling them to be quiet cause he doesn't want someone to notice him, then pointing at his head to note that he's sneaky and smart. It was fucking brilliant and the crowd ate it up. Considering how mind numbingly boring the Smackdown EC match will be Khali hi5ing chopping the air in the region of 5-10 mins, Santino is a breath of garlic air.

Now if only William Regal would replace Khali (yes I am bringing this up again and I CARE NOT FOR WHAT YOU SAY YOU ARE ALL FILTHY HERETICS AND SODOMIZERS FUCK YOU TO THE MOON )

EDIT: I totally forgot about sin cara . Hate to ay something like this, but praise whatever governing spirit is out there for gracing us with the kindness of injuring him and confirming zero Sin Cara for the past few months. Can you imagine if he was pushed to main event? What's that? The mere thought of that rendered you catatonic? Thought so.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh i see now, i thought the raw and smackdown chamber matches were combined... so  hopefully someone other than the champ will win. 

If this was a TNA ppv, roode would be walking out the champion.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Almost forgot Chamber was tonight


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

i think r truth and santino will walk out as new champions


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> i think r truth and santino will walk out as new champions



I like the idea of R-truth winning, santino's not ready yet.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> i think r truth and santino will walk out as new champions



Don't you mean Kofi?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino winning would be glorious.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

bleacherreport

for those who don't have it yet


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Santino's not ready *yet*



I find this disturbing


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

bleacherreport

hype


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> I find this disturbing



"Y'all all hataz! Y'all doubtaz!"

EDIT*
Just tuned in. 12 links available at first row. Why are so many people streaming this? I'm not even looking forward to it, honestly. For the most part, anyway.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

WWE championship first? wtf...


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2012)

Why the WWE title one 1st this is the best one


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

There doing the wwe championship first thats a surprise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Punk not main event material anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a Nice. Friggin'. Stage,


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

They must be doing something later or sneaky for the World title, like someone from this chamber match with beat the shit outta Santino and take his place, maybe Punk if he loses or Miz.


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, Raw EC is first, meaning Punk will retain.

Smackdown EC is main event, meaning we _could_ get a new champion.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 19, 2012)

Linsanity bout to tap that Kim K


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> They must be doing something later or sneaky for the World title, like someone from this chamber match with beat the shit outta Santino and take his place, maybe Punk if he loses or Miz.


Doing what they did for edge again is good Santino shouldn't be anywhere near that match.

Probably Del Rio since he said something about being more aggressive or whatever and some good heat.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Punk starts?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Punk first they already started? Fuck means my stream is behind.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Probably Del Rio since he said something about being more aggressive or whatever and some good heat.



Christian would be nice also


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

This is weird lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

It's going to be a long night for Kofi.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Raw one first wtf!?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Perplexed that RAW is first lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

oh bull R-thuth eliminated like that...


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> oh bull R-thuth eliminated like that...



He's a joke man...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

R-Truth must be hurt to be sent out first.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2012)

Please stop doing that elbow, Punk. You're terrible at it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

ziggler been thrown over the ropes like more then everyone else combined.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Kofi hurt himself...ouch


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> R-Truth must be hurt to be sent out first.



Should be happy he's in the actual chamber.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Gloved ref?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Goodbye afterthought.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Gloved ref?



Ha! never noticed that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Not Jericho.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 19, 2012)

For those of you wondering why Kofi Kingston was in the Chamber, it was for that.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Man this scene is so lame


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

And Jericho is "done" for the night...


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Jericho gonna come back and win the match at the end lol, I mean if you think about it he has to, what other reason would Punk have to face him at Mania? They need a good build.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Isn't Miz still in the match? Jericho isn't out it's a way for him to come back in the end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Is the cameraman alright!?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like an angle. 

But seems kinda real.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Man that camera man is on the floor and no-one cares about him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Man that camera man is on the floor and no-one cares about him.



I cared! poor guy was just doing his job!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Where is Jericho?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

If Jericho doesn't come back this is bull.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

They should break the Chamber one day


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Epic trolling has just ensued.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Part of me thinking Jericho actually got hurt lol. 

but I don't think they would do close ups.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope Jericho pulls an Edge and wins the World Title


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

jericho got injured...? that was the only way he'd lose this match.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL and he is still on the floor roflrh hahaAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If Jericho doesn't come back this is bull.



Kayfabe injury.



Masterpiece said:


> They should break the Chamber one day



They are...Khali and Big Show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

That was suppose to be the best match of the night and it was kind of underwhelming.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

probably the most awkward moment in the WWE history


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Fuck you wwe seriously. 

First screwing him out of the Rumble now this. 

Jericho better get into the World heavyweight championship elimination chamber.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, could be that Jericho actually got hurt. or this could be a way to build up Jericho vs CM Punk at mania.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't tell me Cena and Kane is going to be main event...


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, disappointing ending... why the fuck didn't Jericho get back up?!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

SANTINO MARELLA BABY.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Don't tell me Cena and Kane is going to be main event...



fine i won't tell you it'll be the bathroom title match.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino got in the chamber? lol are they serious?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Tomorrow night on RAW....

Jericho: "Punk never beat me, so I deserve a one on one match". 

Punk: "You don't deserve anything."

Laurinaitis: "Sounds like a good idea Jericho. "


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 19, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Eugene theme.

My face when.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

I really hope WWE uses this to revamp Santino. He has way too much talent to be used as a joke character. Although he's more suited for the US title than the world title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Ceria said:


> fine i won't tell you it'll be the bathroom title match.







President Goobang said:


> Santino got in the chamber? lol are they serious?



seriously



Brandon Heat said:


> Tomorrow night on RAW....
> 
> Jericho: "Punk never beat me, so I deserve a one on one match".
> 
> ...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

cena trash talking i need a piss break


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Lifting weights. So pumped brah.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

Consequence Creed on a PPV? Maybe Cena can help use his backstage politics and get that push going.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

i hope cena kane is good stuff.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Get your stop watches ready.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Diva's match time for a break.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh great. Divas time. If Kharma doesn't show up I riot.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol @ how much WWE is forcing her last name down our throats 

Beth gonna stomp her 

MOE! Time this!


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm surprised that kharma isn't involved in this storyline.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Giving this match a chance


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Back and I see Beth Trolling. Great


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Failed headbutt


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> Lol @ how much WWE is forcing her last name down our throats



The day Michael McGillicutty get a push


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Tamina's getting troooooolled.

We need to get some Kharma.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Kharma has to destroy Beth.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Tamina should have obeyed Beth at the beginning of the match.


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow not a horrible match


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

no kharma tonight,


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

No Kharma. Time to riot.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope no one beat Maryse's record


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol at these Santino Hype scenes until the match begins.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like Chris may be champion by the end of the night still.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

His announcement is probably going to be Undertaker vs HHH for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

hey i guess i can't really complain about santino, anybody's better than randy predictable win orton.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric bishoff/Coach V2.0 just great.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Laurinaitis I love this guy


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. DEEEEEEEEEEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

michael cole sounds ridiculous.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Rio! Oh man... SO indifferent.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

might as well fire teddy long tonight then. otherwise i don't see the point.

/startingtogetbitter.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Hold on a minute playa
tag team match


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

... The crowd is actually cheering for Mark henry? Wow. That's a surprise.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Poor Long they want to fire him lol


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

inb4Christian?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Henry's got on his gear .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

>Assault Mark Henry.

Oh man. I just laughed harder than I ever have in my entire life.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeYmgUnMPSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> might as well fire teddy long tonight then. otherwise i don't see the point.
> 
> /startingtogetbitter.



Oh, lord,  I laugh so hard


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes!Yes!Yes!Yes!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Christian's heeeeeere.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Three injured guys are back and they still put Santino in the Chamber.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> inb4Christian?



fucking called it 

face turn coming me thinks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

Sup my peeps


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Christian!!!! Man, SO much hype!


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

CHRISTIAN!!! YES!!!

ONE MORE MATCH!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Jesus christ, he grew his hair out.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

He is trying to look like a canadian Chuck Norris


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 19, 2012)

haha.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

These guys are trolling.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Three injured guys are back and they still put Santino in the Chamber.



Wait for it...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Vote of no confidence.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure where all of this is going with Johnny Ace lol.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, that was a waste of time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

New Corporation


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Cena vs Kane is next hopefully gives more time for Jericho.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Yup looks like Cena vs Kane main event.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait. Kane vs Cena IS the main event? Jesus christ.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Cena vs. Kane main event? wat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

The Big Slow,


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

So Cena's Main Eventing?

Feels good being home


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Must be a surprise finish or somethin.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

Khali new world champ


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

COODLES


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Wait for Santino guys


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Meh Cena vs Kane is probably going to end up being way better unless Santino is attacked.

Because it's pretty much certain Daniel Bryan will retain.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Daniel Bryan should win this.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Now or never wwe.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

He managed to catch them all with their eyes closed.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

The rest of you Superstars just GO HOME!

You can't handle that much Santino!!!


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Big show comes out last lol, oh WWE and Kane n Cena main event, welp


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Wait for it...



No attack


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see Big Slow go at it with the others.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

For fucks sake.


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2012)

Daniel M. Bison Bryan


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Daniel Bryan should win this.



Which means Wade Barrett will.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Wade Barret wins so that we get Randy vs Wade Wrestlemania main event.
Sheamus goes after CM Punk title.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

It's a good thing Santino's caged. Haters ain't gonna be able to handle that much awesome right from the very BEGINNING of the match. Let it simmer a bit.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

MY GOD! Barrett's theme is growing on me.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Bryan retains somehow


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm just waiting until Santino gets eliminated in 5 seconds


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

not even going to buy mania not worth this shit writing


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Only hope is for Barrett to win but of course thats not going to happen and he's in first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like I came back in time for the other chamber match.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

The biggest question in this match is
"Will Santino be able to eliminate a single superstar? If he does who will be the guy facing that embarassement?"


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

Sad to  not see Drew.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Can imagine if Santino started acting like Randy Orton in the match and actually RKO'ed someone?


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Only hope is for Barrett to win but of course thats not going to happen and he's in first.



Have faith


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Man...Big Show is a very good worker.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Do I hear boring chants?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

are people chanting "boring?"


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is going to defeat the Big Show. I have faith on it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Do I hear boring chants?


It's the truth wwe missed a huge opportunity and for what a joke like Santino.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Big Show putting on the best show he possibly could lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

boring? This match already at least as good as the raw one...oh...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

'twas a mistake to put rhodes, santino, show and khali in there. that's just my opinion. not to ruin the ppv for anyone lol...

i'm enjoying the match tho lol. massive discontent with the audience. they feed off of star power i guess.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

I bet those chains don't hurt at all.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> boring? This match already at least as good as the raw one...oh...



The Raw match was boring? Jeez, did people change the definition when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> 'twas a mistake to put rhodes, santino, show and khali in there. that's just my opinion. not to ruin the ppv for anyone lol...
> 
> i'm enjoying the match tho lol. massive discontent with the audience. they feed off of star power i guess.



Rhodes, Show, and Barret fit in it...Khali and Santino though...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

I swear to god if Barrett gets eliminated by Santino.....


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

JAISUESSSS!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

lol Big slow cried for Jesus


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Come oooooon, Santino needs to surprise everyone.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Would be funny if the three of them tripled team against Santino.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Surprised Big show didn't break the steel.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

HUGE Santino chants a minute ago


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Santino fainted. Someone may want to check him out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh shit rhodes with a moonsault!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

"Stupid ass Cobra"


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino is going to double snap suplex Big Show and The Great Khali at the same time and shock the world.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

lol Khali


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Khali set a record for fastest chamber loss.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you, Big Show *clap, clap, clapclapclap*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

One move and he's out.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Khali just wasted a spot


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

And that's why Khali was a wasted spot...


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Khali in over Drew/Ted for that? Disgraceful.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Oh shit rhodes with a moonsault!



He haven't did one in ages


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello I'm Khali.
Goodbye.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Daniel Bryan's about to get his shit wrecked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

uh oh...poor DB...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol at Big Show trying to act like a Zombie.
I hope Daniel Bryan locks that face for good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Poor Daniel got mauled


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

The king botching moves live action. I thought this only happened in the game.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

When will it be Santino's time to shine?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

That was fucking epic Rhodes.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

HAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAA.

Later Big Show.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn, Big Show is gone.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Killing myself


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

AND GOODBYE CODY!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Rhodes and Barret got show....and then Santo eliminating rhodes


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

SANTINO! SANTINO PINS CODY!!! Y'ALL DIDN'T BELIEVE!!!!

EDIT*
AND KICKS OUT OF CROSS ROADS. F--K YEAH!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Put that trash in his place Cody.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Barret... might win this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Barret's time to shine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> Barret... might win this.





Brandon Heat said:


> Barret's time to shine.



We can only pray! Go Wade!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino has been crucified


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2012)

botch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Daniel Bryan messed up.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Botch


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Santino has been crucified



And like Jesus himself he will rise up to defeat both these clowns


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

and they say two heels can not put a good match up...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh shit.  

Come on Barrett you can win this.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Unleash the dragon.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino: "Hey Wade, how do you do a superplex?"


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino saved Daniel Bryans ass.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Bryan will still be champion...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

SANAMAGAN! Santino's on fire!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

SANTINO PINS BARRET!!! NEW CHAMP SOON!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Santino DID eliminate Wade...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

Lololololololololol If Santino wins I'll put a Santino set on this forum.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

tcngffhh Wtfffffffffffffff


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Fuck you wwe screwing over Barrett and Rhodes for a piece of shit like Santino.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

this is garbage


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

There's no way this happens right?


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

this is actually happening lol


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Please sir, may I have another!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Lololololololololol If Santino wins I'll put a Santino set on this forum.



And I will rage and Neg you everyday.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

THIS IS JUST A REALLY BAD NIGHTMARE!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Of course Daniel Bryan gets another victory. 

This PPV is shit, hopefully Cena vs Kane will be decent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

No fucking way. No fucking way.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

I was hoping for jericho to run towards the ring after barrett was eliminated


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

GG both champions retain.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, what an ending.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Of fucking course.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh well. Santino kicked ass.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

what a fucking waste of time. i want those 30 minutes back.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Chemistry of the match was so bad I found myself wanting Santino to win.

DB shouldn't be a  heel right now. Or champ. It should have been an uphill climb to Wrestlemania lol.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

MotN

No, I am not being sarcastic. MotN.

Santino lasted to the last two. F--k the rest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Well...Santino now at least gets some credibility.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Punk vs Jericho

Bryan vs Sheamus 

Officially confirmed.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

why was this match after the RAW one? nothing fucking happened :/


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

So wwe screwed over three greats heels in one night poor Jericho, Rhodes, Barrett.


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

SANTINO, YOU HAVE MY PROPS.

No-one but CM Punk was over with the crowd. After Big Show got eliminated, it was a great match.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

why do they never eliminate the champion first, big show had plenty of opportunities to.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2012)

And now John Cena match lol


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

And here comes Sheamus.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

The Great White has picked his prey.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Sheamus comes out predictable, at least we get Jericho vs Punk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW WWE YOU SURE ARE FULL OF SURPRISES TONIGHT! I NEVER SAW ANY OF THIS COMING! MIND=BLOWN!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

really weird man...


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2012)

Greatest Chamber EVER??? Santino intends to make it SOOO


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Well...Santino now at least gets some credibility.



NOW he has credibility?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

Come on now though amazing climb to the top for Sheamus and DB. In the age of Linsanity this shit is what it's all about.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Cut the cheese?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Worst PPV of the year honestly this is such garbage.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Fart Dynasty


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

another fart joke.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 19, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

WAIT JUST A MINUTE PLAYA.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey, playa. Let's make this a tag team match.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

Natty, just get released smh

And LOL, Teddy can make random matches back stage but not go out and defend his job?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

lol what. i am confused as hell.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

And in classic WWE fashion, we can't keep an entertainment high for too long.

After the amazingness of Santino f--king Marella, ladies and gentlemen, Natalia sharting...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh now we have some garbage filler match. Great


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2012)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Still some time for Jericho to get back in this.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Cena vs Kane better be worth it


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> WOW WWE YOU SURE ARE FULL OF SURPRISES TONIGHT! I NEVER SAW ANY OF THIS COMING! MIND=BLOWN!



-Bryan retains

"SO FUCKING PREDICTABLE! FIRE WWE CREATIVE! I WANT PUNK IN EVERY FUCKING MATCH! I WANT JERICHO TO WIN EVERYTHING! I WANT THE HEELS TO WIN EVERYTHING! BAAAAWWWWWW"


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> Still some time for Jericho to get back in this.


What would be the fucking point. 

Both title matches are over now.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

so now swagger fights a jobber.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 19, 2012)

The SmackDown Elimination Chamber was AWESOME. Fuck you guys


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What would be the fucking point.
> 
> Both title matches are over now.



Why go through all the trouble of spending more time on making segments about Jericho's recovery if they're not going to do anything with him? They have something planned, otherwise there really would be no point to any of it.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Should have been a no dq match...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Ceria said:


> so now swagger fights a jobber.



C'mon, Ceria. How can Swagger possibly fight himself?

Weren't you watching when Teddy booked him with Gabriel?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> Why go through all the trouble of spending more time on making segments about Jericho's recovery if they're not going to do anything with him? *They have something planned*, otherwise there really would be no point to any of it.



The clock's ticking. And two matches have yet to go underway. So I dunno man....

This is starting to feel more like Smackdown than a PPV...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

So now it's a time wasting match that Jack will inevitably win due to Gabriel being a part of smackdown.


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

I expected a tag-team match, playa


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't believe I skipped The Walking Dead for this. 

I feel sorry for anyone who payed for this PPV waste of money.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> The clock's ticking. And two matches have yet to go underway. So I dunno man....
> 
> This is starting to feel more like Smackdown than a PPV...



We'll just have to hope dude. Otherwise this really is going to be a sub par ppv. The only good match so far has been the smackdown elimination chamber. And I doubt Cena vs Kane is going to deliver much. Jericho is tonight's last hope.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Predictable victory is predictable.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Match of the night incoming.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

a silly match indeed


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Kane is good at telling a story in the ring. I have some hope for him.

but i still can't understand why that match just happened lol...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

I just hope wwe does SOMETHING to change John's personality tonight. Otherwise this whole Kane angle would have been one giant waste of time.

Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Last time, on the inside looking bro.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

oh wow i cant believe they actually kissed
it's like watching a soap opera


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Match of the night incoming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2012)

WTF happen to the funkasaurus?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

This match better deliver.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> WTF happen to the funkasaurus?



the wwf captured and returned him to the natural wilderness.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> WTF happen to the funkasaurus?


it went extinct


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Should have added  to show my sarcasm.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

lol at the crowd reaction to cena.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

why did cena enter last, first would've been more relevant. coming in last gives him momentum that kane should have.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

so i'm guessing they took jericho out to make punk vs. jericho as fresh as possible...

and to say we don't know who would actually win
a somewhat smart play

not a good gamble with people's money though.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Should have added  to show my sarcasm.



Was laughing with you


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> so i'm guessing they took jericho out to make punk vs. jericho as fresh as possible...
> 
> and to say we don't know who would actually win
> a somewhat smart play
> ...


at least we have cena


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

kane and cena should just have a nasty fight/brawl.

Kane technique is over the top lol...

EDIT: yeah .


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

fuck this shit im going to bed.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

i want to listen to pwr show after, so im stayin up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2012)

Cena not going heel or doing anything heelish for the past month has destroyed what was actually a good feud.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

herpaderp.

It's Cena's show now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

CENA'S RIGHTEOUS FURY!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

lol at the lil kids saying "Kane you suck!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

So...how will Cena win this match...besides how it is suppose to be won.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

lol secret door.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Should have made the ambulance backstage, so they can fight in the back.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Kane=dead.

Somebody get the Undertaker.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Did Kane hit is head on the ambulance when he was falling?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

If Cena wins then what in the hell was the point of this fued?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

So has been my excitement, president...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Underwhelming? underwhelming.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

And underwhelming ppv.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Could you believe Cena and the Rock scheduled their match nearly a year ago? lol.


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2012)

weaksauce finish was weaksauce


----------



## Godot (Feb 19, 2012)

After such an amazing Smackdown EC match... that was one of the most anti-climatic PPV endings ever.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm ready for the most predictable Wrestlemania yet. :WOW


----------



## Delicious (Feb 19, 2012)

can't believe i stayed up to watch this


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 19, 2012)

Worst PPV of the year. 

Seriously nothing happened except heels getting screwed over for a fucking jobber and super cena winning as usual.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow this has been one of the worst Road to Wrestlemania ever!

Crappy Rumble followed by a crappier No Way Out.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 19, 2012)

Remember when Josh Mathews said they were going to interview Jericho later in the night?  Yeah, me too.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Could you believe Cena and the Rock scheduled their match nearly a year ago? lol.



Yeah, its actually crazy how fast this year has come lol.

Match was meh, was that a camera botch at the end? Cause it showed the ambulance doors open after Cena won


----------



## Pacifista (Feb 19, 2012)

That was crap. The match was just Cena beating the fool out of Kane.

Kane's great return dashed for fruity pebbles.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> Remember when Josh Mathews said they were going to interview Jericho later in the night?  Yeah, me too.



It's probably going to be on WWE.com.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty obvious this match was going to be incredibly shitting anyway. As Wrestlemania came around and WWE made it obvious Cena wasn't going to become a heel, the whole thing became utter garbage.

I"m thinking they just placed Kane with Cena so he wouldn't get hurt.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 19, 2012)

whats a good show to listen to after this ...show?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 19, 2012)

Cjones said:


> Pretty obvious this match was going to be incredibly shitting anyway. As Wrestlemania came around and WWE made it obvious Cena wasn't going to become a heel, the whole thing became utter garbage.
> 
> I"m thinking they just placed Kane with Cena so he wouldn't get hurt.



Well the feud with Kane basically gave Cena an easily work load over the past couple of months. He didn't compete in the Royal Rumble match and wasn't even part of the TLC ppv. WWE was just playing it safe to protect their biggest investment, Rock vs Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2012)

Meh match, but I was expecting as much. They still don't want Cena taking any risky bumps, so the worst he got was getting put through table. *sigh*

Well, other than the unimpressive main event, I'd say this was a pretty average PPV.

+Raw EC was well done and cringe inducing throughout (In the "ow that's gotta hurt" way, not the "this sux" way).
+Divas match wasn't a complete snorefest, cuz there were two actual wrestlers in the ring
+Smackdown EC was slow at first but really picked up near the end and became the most entertaining match of the night, as well as some of the most fun I've had watching a match in months.

-Forgettable filler match
-boring PPV
-WTF with Jericho?

I'd give it a 5. Nothing great, but not as unwatchable as some of you guys are making it out. Seriously, I'm starting to think you don't even watch the matches.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Well the feud with Kane basically gave Cena an easily work load over the past couple of months. He didn't compete in the Royal Rumble match and wasn't even part of the TLC ppv. WWE was just playing it safe to protect their biggest investment, Rock vs Cena.



Yea it makes sense. Still, this was a great opportunity for Cena to become a heel. Instead of just ruining Kane like that by having Super Cena beat on him.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 19, 2012)

kane winning would've been a better way to go into WM especially for Cena to lose against rock and then embrace the heel turn.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2012)

I wanted Santino to win the Chamber so bad.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2012)

So Happy Together?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Worst PPV of the year.
> 
> Seriously nothing happened except heels getting screwed over for a fucking jobber and super cena winning as usual.



Hasn't there been like only 2 PPVs this year.  Can't really say best/worst till a little later really.

Though yeah there was some really bad PPV moments.  Cena basically being the new hogan of no selling anything, just as boring and most of the fans seing through the bullshit with it.  One of the reason many people are being more and more turning the channel away from WWE and to other forms of entertainment.  

Sometimes I wish TNA was good because it really makes me worried about the state of wrestling when there is something worse than WWE pushing Cena in main event even when he isn't in the title picture.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn something funky going on with blog talk radio for PWR.

EDIT: Meh i don't think there's any chance of Cena becoming heal. There's no babyface alternative available right now that they can build. He'd be a villain with no sizable competition. 

I think this was a great opportunity to recreate the dynamic fans felt with him against RVD...when the ECW crowd started cheering for him. 

Also interesting to see Punk held his own. I guess Vince is going to use Wrestlemania to solidify him as much as possible, not to create some sort of coming of age story lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2012)

I expected Cena to win but not like that. The guy was smiling, cheering and winking at the camera when he won like he was saying "This is the WWE kiddies!!! Eat your Fruity Pebbles!!". It's a disgusting ending. 

I wanted Cena to snap a little bit and then beat Kane but then realize what he was doing and hold it all back as Kane is being driven away in an ambulance as we hear Kane laughing on his way out. This really made Kane look like crap. The whole angle is screwed up again. 

The SD EC match should have been last, best match of the night with the Raw one second, overall it was a "meh" ppv. It was watchable but it wasn't great. Raw better be great tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Also interesting to see Punk held his own. I guess Vince is going to use Wrestlemania to solidify him as much as possible, not to create some sort of coming of age story lol.



Man who are we kidding.  Punks title reign has been buried for Cena's Wrestlemania build up.  Who has he feuded with?  He's had great matches but its been downplayed by horrible build ups for him.  Feud with John Laurinitis? Boring made no sense.  Ziggler feud went nowhere fast and crowd never cared for it.

Now they are trying to do Jericho vs Punk but with little or no build up.  We have 6 weeks till mania and I am hoping we have good story along with the matches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Man who are we kidding.  Punks title reign has been buried for Cena's Wrestlemania build up.  Who has he feuded with?  He's had great matches but its been downplayed by horrible build ups for him.  Feud with John Laurinitis? Boring made no sense.  Ziggler feud went nowhere fast and crowd never cared for it.
> 
> Now they are trying to do Jericho vs Punk but with little or no build up.  We have 6 weeks till mania and I am hoping we have good story along with the matches.



wow it has...it really really has. He is the freaking WWE champion and Daniel Bryan the World Champion...even Undertaker this year....all getting burried by Cena.


----------



## mow (Feb 19, 2012)

looks i did the right thing going to bed instead of staying up to watch this


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I wanted Santino to win the Chamber so bad.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to watch EC at Hooters and had a blast. Really is pretty baffling to see people call this "the worst PPV of the year" when we're two PPVs into the year and there's no possible way the Rumble was better. 

RAW Chamber was kinda blah outside of Kofi and Dolph working their asses off. Truth got eliminated way too early and Dolph should've been in the finishing stretch instead of Miz. Don't care about the Punk/Jericho stuff as it's yawn-inducing.

Beth/Tamina was pretty good for what it was. Sucks that it'll probably be nothing more than a one-match feud unless Kharma's not ready to go by WM.

SD Chamber was my MOTN. Started really slow, but Show breaking into Bryan's pod to kill him gave the match the kick-start it needed. And see, I told you guys that Khali wasn't gonna be in there long and they used him perfectly to boot. The booking of Santino was really damn good and his forcing Bryan to take him seriously(and really, the entire stretch with them and Barrett) was damn good.

Johnny Ace was great and the group photo was AWESOME. 

Cena/Kane was the best Kane match I've seen in a long, long time, but it was really hurt by the gimmick. Last Man Standing would've worked so much better.


Best PPV of the last 4 at least, IMHO.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2012)

You keep using the word buried but you don't have a clue what the word means

Also Santino is over as fuck, he got a bigger pop than Punk


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2012)

That's because he actually has a gimmick and personality. If more guys in WWE had this you wouldn't be so surprised right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2012)

You want to see a real Jobber personality youtube Funkai and his tag partner Minions of Evil gimmick. Santino has nothing original in his gimmick and it is not like the guy is some under use talent.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

something else that bothered me was the mindset which everyone in the chamber matches had, they never even attempted to eliminate the champion first. doing so would completely change the match, there will be a new champion it just boils down to whom.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

the big show should have eliminated bryan early on in the match, to let him continue in it seemed out of character given their feud. I don't even understand why khali was in the match if he was out so soon.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *You keep using the word buried but you don't have a clue what the word means*
> 
> Also Santino is over as fuck, he got a bigger pop than Punk


This man speaks the absolute truth. 



Ceria said:


> something else that bothered me was the mindset which everyone in the chamber matches had, they never even attempted to eliminate the champion first. doing so would completely change the match, there will be a new champion it just boils down to whom.




Chamber matches are all about opportunities. It's insanely rare to see a finisher train on the champions because with all the asshole heels involved, you'll more than likely get stabbed in the back if you try to round everyone up to focus on one guy. Even when they did it to Cena a few years back, that was more of an opportunity presenting itself than everyone decidedly focusing to eliminate him. This is like Wrestling 101 here, dude. Shit you should already know.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck my match of the year thus far is still Socko vs Cobra.  I am hopeful to see a rematch between those 2 turned into a triple threat with Nat's Gas being the third participant.

I would also like to see Cobra be the one to end Takers streak at the next wrestlemania


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And see, I told you guys that Khali wasn't gonna be in there long and they used him perfectly to boot.



Should they have kept him in longer to create the same energy Big Show did?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 20, 2012)

Man, Bryan botched a bit in the match. Not sure if that half suplex half ddt was his fault or santino's.

Anyway, from dark match to one of the main event, congrats Sheamus and Bryan.


----------



## mow (Feb 20, 2012)

Wade Barrett elbow drops better than CM Punk.

That is all.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 20, 2012)

I was expecting Santino to scream "ADRIAAAAAAAAAAAN" then pass out in the lebell lock.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


> I was expecting Santino to scream "ADRIAAAAAAAAAAAN" then pass out in the lebell lock.



That would have made the match 5 STARZ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

best EC PPV ever IMO.. best EC match ever.. Santino was fuggin wild, i loved every moment of it.. wade and  cody are ready; i dont care what anyone thinks.. cena/kane match was alright, though the ending was kinda predictable since he won't go heel on kane.. thats a given.. good set up for mania.. now the real stuff begins.. and lol at the idea of Teddy Long tag teaming raw every monday


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Should they have kept him in longer to create the same energy Big Show did?



big show tore apart one of the cells to get at bryan. khali should've been capable of something similar. like chokeslamming someone through the ring, ko'ing someone, anything other than the super quick ending.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Shadow said:


> So Happy Together?



this... this is amazing


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder how RAW will be, isn't Rock suppose to be appearing on every RAW leading up to WM soon? Prolly see him next week if that's the case. Taker needs to come out as he American Bad Ass.



mow said:


> Wade Barrett elbow drops better than CM Punk.
> 
> That is all.



Sadly though, his new theme negates all his positives.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2012)

Why is Del Rio checking out Bowtunga's ass?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2012)

This place is always good for a few laughs after a PPV.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> I wonder how RAW will be, isn't Rock suppose to be appearing on every RAW leading up to WM soon? Prolly see him next week if that's the case. Taker needs to come out as he American Bad Ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly though, his new theme negates all his positives.



Wade barrett comes on tv, mute sound and turn this on. 

[YOUTUBE]o8qflraUo38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Should they have kept him in longer to create the same energy Big Show did?


Nah. Khali works well in short spurts so that he doesn't end up gassing. What they did last night with him was pretty much perfect: Come in, dominate all the tired smaller dudes, and then get taken out by the one guy in the match that's as big or bigger and more agile than he is. No one looks bad and it's actually logical booking.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Wade barrett comes on tv, mute sound and turn this on.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jNlXU7diN8E[/YOUTUBE]



Fixed it for you. If we're gonna remenis of entrance themes past, we should at least remember the best one 

Speaking of videos, you guys have probably already seen this, but I'll go ahead and post this anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB54ZJWrY4U&feature=g-logo&context=G2a9420eFOAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]




Who called this again?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> You keep using the word buried but you don't have a clue what the word means
> 
> Also Santino is over as fuck, he got a bigger pop than Punk



Yeah but will they really do anything with Santino? He got a super loud pop in the 2011 RR too, remember?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

Ever since jericho exited the match it was called.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Santino should get a Title shot imo. Against Rhodes or Beth.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Fixed it for you. If we're gonna remenis of entrance themes past, we should at least remember the best one


YUP.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> YUP.



i don't agree  the one i posted is the one i know him best with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Ever since jericho exited the match it was called.



also when Big show Exited in the WHC match.



Zabuza said:


> Santino should get a Title shot imo. Against Rhodes or Beth.



 but please not Rhodes.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Ever since jericho exited the match it was called.



Heh, heh, good point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

why not.. have him defeat rhodes at mania, so that rhodes can feud with sheamus/bryan for the championship..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> why not.. have him defeat rhodes at mania, so that rhodes can feud with sheamus/bryan for the championship..



Hmpf...if only...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds good. Besides, it's not like he's even doing anything with it. After they turned it back to its classic version, I was expecting him to "bring honor back to it". But really, after the Booker T thing (which no one was expecting Book to win anyway) they're almost ignoring the fact that he even has it.

He's a few steps away from the Main Event scene anyway; I don't think he needs it anymore.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> i don't agree  the one i posted is the one i know him best with.


Well, considering your track record in this thread, I'm pretty safe in my assumption that I'm right.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, considering your track record in this thread, I'm pretty safe in my assumption that I'm right.



the version you posted isn't as good as the one he was most known for before the change. Just like they did with the deformed cody, both had awesome themes, and then abruptly they're changed to worse versions.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

To me the biggest waste of an awesome theme is poor drew mcintyre


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

wow scrapping the EC recap for cena's love triangle?

EDIT: inb4 eve heel turn

oh nvm


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to stick the Bella twins so hard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Eve heel turn.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

epic whoredom is epic


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

awkward that's all i got to say


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> the version you posted isn't as good as the one he was most known for before the change. Just like they did with the deformed cody, both had awesome themes, and then abruptly they're changed to worse versions.


1. Shriker posted it, not me.

2. He was most known for it because he carried it over from the break-up of The Corre. The second version isn't that well-known because they put out like 4 more remixes in the span of 3 months after the original one. 

3. Cody and Wade are entirely different to begin with. Cody's themes were set specifically for his character at the time. Wade ran with nothing but group themes("We Are One"/"End Of Days") before picking the steaming pile that is his current one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

John Cena don't mess with no hoes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

eve heel turn buried 

what was that? like 45 seconds?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Back to the bottom of the diva heep for her


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Eve's spray-on tan is fucking absurd.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Kharma should be zacks new GF only later to admit she was using him to raise her child WWWYKI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

cut off that mic


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

That fucking tan is DISGUSTING.

Her legs look like walking orange peels.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Skank juice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Hoeski tending?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Look all I know about latino chicks is they stop aging after 17 and they all do anal


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

Gr8.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

If Eve wants to use her assets to further her career someone point her to Vince back stage

also Cena making me laugh atm


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena said bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

thats not PG cena


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Skanky sluts, ho chants, bitch being said during opening segment, sexual harrassment, std jokes.  Oh my Attitude era there you are pek


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Greatest opening segment on Raw all year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

meh...it was ok.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

what happened guys?! I just saw Eve crying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> what happened guys?! I just saw Eve crying



eve turned heel by telling the bellas that she used zack and now she wants to use cena..

basically cena heard, and countered by calling her a disease filled skank-juiced lying hoeski bitch


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

if this was AE i wouldnt have been excited


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

needs more fart jokes. 

skank and bitch aren't pg. maybe thuganomics is making a return. 

[YOUTUBE]zta9NGqmZv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> eve turned heel by telling the bellas that she used zack and now she wants to use cena..
> 
> basically cena heard, and countered by calling her a disease filled skank-juiced lying hoski bitch



So that's how you are going to make Cena and Zack remain faces? By screwing a Diva?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

live smackdown tomorrow? interesting i guess.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

I just wished Sheamus was heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> So that's how you are going to make Cena and Zack remain faces? By screwing a Diva?



i don't see why not.. divas aren't worth anything 

>fart jokes


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

All will suffer.
By watching you wrestling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

hoeski trending 

called it


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Why is Mark Henry wearing his face equipment?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Why is Mark Henry wearing his face equipment?



He is on Raw.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW the contrast between these two wreslers made my tv blow up

also henry's shirt is the ultimate "you gonna get raped" meme ever


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

He used that suit back when he was Tag Team champ with MVP.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

I hate Sheamus. Dude is wack.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

welp, Henry sure ain't gonna be unstoppable anymore I'm guessing, won't surprise me if Ted beats him in the next few months lol


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> WOW the contrast between these two wreslers made my tv blow up
> 
> also henry's shirt is the ultimate "you gonna get raped" meme ever



 I died reading this :rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

inter-promotional match for the power of both brands coming up at mania


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

Teddy


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

hold on a minute playa
tag team match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

did i just hear the Memory Remains in the background?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

inb4 jericho wins the match


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer RAW but I'll support Smackdown if that match happens. I don't want it to be ran by that annoying guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

i'll root for smackdown


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

This Durex commercial is epic.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

Otunga faces either khali or big show


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

I almost forgot about the tag titles.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

RACE WARS


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

This Tag Team match sucks.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

this tag match is basically KFC vs Taco Bell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> I almost forgot about the tag titles.



not possible.. they somehow remind me of rosa


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Going fetch something to eat brb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Kofi/Truth vs. Primo/Epico for Mania


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> Kofi/Truth vs. Primo/Epico for Mania



I wish they'd just fucking Push Kofi in singles, fuck this Tag team shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Battle Royal for number one contender...

I wonder who will win?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> I wish they'd just fucking Push Kofi in singles, fuck this Tag team shit.



only if they change his gimmick..


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Battle Royal for number one contender...
> 
> I wonder who will win?



goldust


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

inb4 santino


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

RON SIMMONS


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

RON SIMMONS!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

...DAMN!!!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

hell yeah the apa.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

yay Ron


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Who else forgot it was RAW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

later tonight means 24 hours later?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

i mean...not sure if i get the point of main event.

we all know who's gonna get it : /.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Just turned on RAW, anything I've missed?


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

JBL will obviously induct Farooq


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2012)

FUCK YEAH RON IS THE HOF! Too bad i don't care much for the HOF though but nice to see Ron getting respect.

Jericho is so boring nowadays. He needs to go back to his 02 gimmick.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Will mark the fuck out if simmons walks up to the podium during his induction looks around yells "damn" into the mic and quietly takes his seat


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Who else forgot it was RAW


lol me too


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

LETS GO BIG ZEKE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

Zeke should be scared Otunga may know immigration law


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Otunga clean win over big zeke 

EDIT: dat pose


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

what in the hell...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh wow.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

wow @ that match


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

How is Ezekiel Jackson jobbing to Otunga?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Zeke should be scared Otunga may know immigration law



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Gr8 Destroyer again.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> How is Ezekiel Jackson jobbing to Otunga?



Because he jobbed to Jinder Mahal before


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

what kind of match was that?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

American Badass incoming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

inb4 new haircut


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sooooo... I'm catching up to the broadcast on DVR and just got to the tag team match. Just noticed that Kofi has a picture of Atem/Yugi on his new shirt. That's some funny shit, mang.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

I bet Otunga waited for the past 274 matches he lost to win and pose like Chris Masters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

if American Badass comes out.. I  will mark the fuck out


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

From powerhouse of the Corre to jobbing to Lawyer boy, swag.

Taker time though.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> if American Badass comes out.. I  will mark the fuck out



I wish man, i wish.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

Baldtaker.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope he just had a low cut and is not bald lol


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone yelled "you suck" at Taker?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol who gave Taker the microphone?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

...The genesis of Undertaker? 

This promo is awful.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm ready to defecate myself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

they're what-ing the undertaker? 

fucking fail


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

lol @ someone yelling you suck

this promo is kinda bad, glad he's not back at the American badass


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Crowd is "idiotic." You don't "what" Taker.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Stone Cold, Stone Cold, Stone Cold,


----------



## Cjones (Feb 20, 2012)

The audience disrespecting Taker?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

lol the storyline is the same thing as it was last year.

"We're the only two remaining..."

And the crowd completely ruined this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Apparently Triple H needs to look a lot of people in the eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

some people needs their balls cut off


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

The Apocalypse


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

as far as im concerned taker lost last year. Trips owes him dick.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder how long this will taker


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh the audience .


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

SHUT UP!
It doesn't matter what you think.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

>Fans booing.
>They shit on Taker through out the entire thing.
>Mixed signals much.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

lol at triple h excuse?
he could just fight taker and lose on purpose.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

This crowd needs to be bombed by the Khali avengers


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Truth was Gold... Fucking Gold
> 
> and does Kofi have a Yugi Oh shirt on





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Sooooo... I'm catching up to the broadcast on DVR and just got to the tag team match. Just noticed that Kofi has a picture of Atem/Yugi on his new shirt. That's some funny shit, mang.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol triple h just accept the match and save us from wasting more time on dull promo


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

OOOOO SNAP


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually did enjoy HBK vs. Taker more than last year .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh no he didn't.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

PUNCH HIM IN THE FACE
PUNCH HIM IN THE FACE


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

This promo is very homoerotic.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Triple H ain't scared of Undertaker.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Undertaker is pleased.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

hell in a cell


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Hell in a Cell


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Holly Shit now this just became EPIC.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

what the what.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

what the fuck at this music?


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

THAT FUCKING SONG


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Well that music doesn't fit at all.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

New Taker song?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

HHH vs undertaker in HiaC will never be as good as HBK vs Taker in HiaC


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Those  four words can change everything.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

That song would fit the American Badass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

awesome song, bad timing.. 

also HIAC will make this better i guess..


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

lol @ that music .


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

i thought maybe he'd say i quit match, never imagined hell in cell.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 20, 2012)

That's how you book a Hell in a Cell.

Cena v Rock looks like shit now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Ceria said:


> i thought maybe he'd say i quit match, never imagined hell in cell.



that would have been a billion times better.. and more exciting to see..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

HHH will still make this match boring.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought he was going to say "No holds barred."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH will still make this match boring.



unless taker throws him off the cage


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd still rather have a Sting VS. Taker Wrestlemania match. I wish it would happen.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

I think they will both put on a Hell of match though, expecting blood.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Somebody betta get thrown off that cage. 

too many promos...that's nearly half an hour...

Personally would have supported Wade Barrett getting that push now. His theme is much more developed lol.

EDIT: what int he hell...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Wrestlemania 28: end of an era
Wrestlemania 29: passing of the torch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

I just hope they stop talking about "going all the way"


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

what about an i quit hell in a cell.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Never would've thought to see DB main event Mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Santino vs Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan at WM...make it happen.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Now I'm getting more excited about going to Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I just hope they stop talking about "going all the way"



 repped


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

lol why did they have that mach?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

and..............................SQUASHED


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

Me too bro, but how are they having hell in a cell outside?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 20, 2012)

What's the name of Taker current theme?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 20, 2012)

santino's back to being a jobber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

WTF was this shit match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> What's the name of Taker current theme?



Memory Remains by Metallica


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

@ Santino getting his ass kicked when he's a contender in the battle royal, pathetic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Why does Santino have so much photoshopped hair in that graphic for the battle royale?


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

these matches are so short


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

bring on the battle royal already man..


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Legend said:


> Me too bro, but how are they having hell in a cell outside?



Holy shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Holy shit



They will be the fastest cage builders in wrestling history.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

no fart jokes?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Aksana should still be blonde.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

The Bella twins have that proper thickness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

i'd surprised if we even had 30 minutes worth of wrestling tonight


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

ok this is stupid
is anyone timing this matches?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> Memory Remains by Metallica



Thanks, didn't HHH have a song from metallica last year?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy shit, Kelly Kelly didn't even enter that match.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

lol what a horrible match



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Aksana should still be blonde.


when was she ever blonde?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Thanks, didn't HHH have a song from metallica last year?



yeah, "For Whom The Bell Tolls" if i remember correctly...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> lol what a horrible match
> 
> 
> when was she ever blonde?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Embrace the hate, damnit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

be right back...

and yeah Cena


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck you Cena, 12 Rounds was awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena is on fucking point tonight.

BOOM! He just destroyed the Rock.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena finally embracing the hate?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck you Cena, Fast Five was awesome.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

She looks good either way, don't remember he blonde character though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

best promo this night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Cena is on fucking point tonight.
> 
> BOOM! He just destroyed the Rock.



He is saying the same thing he said last year...yawn...


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 23 (18 members and 5 guests)

Most people in a Raw for awhile

Cena draws


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena said "professional wrestler"...he's shooting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena said wrestler.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> He is saying the same thing he said last year...yawn...



Yeah, but there's something fresh about it this time. He's got a certain swagger.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow Cena is impressive. He's still cutting a shoot on a guy who isn't there and doesn't need to be there to be more over than him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Little Jimmys brainwashed into not embracing the hate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Thuganomics is back?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, but there's something fresh about it this time. He's got a certain swagger.



All he did was mix in some CM Punk.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 20, 2012)

This promo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena still rising above the hate.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

promo was a 6 can't give it a 10 without a rap just sayin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

its implied that rock can cut his promo unfiltered, so he has no excuses now.. cena's promo was epic.. lets hear the rock next week.. 

excited


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> This promo



I thought it was well above average and I'm not even a Cena supporter by any means.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Punk commentary? YES!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, shit reaction.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

He got his announcing blazer <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

commentator punk is back 
marking out


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

"Maybe camel fur is now trending, huh Cole?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Wow, shit reaction.



can't blame him.. cena just stole the fucking show


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wfp3O0qwNc[/YOUTUBE]

Hoeski deserves to give Ryder an apology.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Punk vs DB Tomorrow huh? Hope it doesn't get interrupted


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

My poor Coodles is hurt


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

tv on mute now


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Barrett's theme is so awful. He deserves better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Santino's pop faded away


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wfp3O0qwNc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hoeski deserves to give Ryder an apology.


did i missed something? what did she said?


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Barrett's theme is so awful. He deserves better.



He choosed it and said he won't change it for years & years


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena still rising above the hate.







Khris said:


> Santino's pop faded away



that was fast


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> He choosed it and said he won't change it for years & years



No that is not true it is all a lie.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

WHY DOES KHALI EVEN GET PUT IN THESE MATCHES?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

and khali was a whc too...


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No that is not true it is all a lie.





> "I will NEVER change my music. You will be hearing the new song for years and years. 100,000 Twitter users can kiss my English arse."



Link removed


----------



## Delicious (Feb 20, 2012)

Khali should go back to India and do what Indians do.

Whatever that is.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Link removed



I hate this so much.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Show doesn't like black people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

wade looks hurt


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

wow santino hates wades music too


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

that's what he gets for not changing his theme


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Ziggler just took a nice bump there.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2012)

Goddamn ouch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Dolph died....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh shit, Ziggler's face hit the table!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Barret acting like he broke his arm.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> that's what he gets for not changing his theme



Wish I could rep again.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

show single handedly kills smackdown locker room


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAA, this commentary


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Kofi Rhodes.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol punk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

oh no Wade


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

LMAO CM Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

Wade with a broken arm. Fuck you, Punk.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Two top heels have been taken out in one match.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

THATS WHAT YOU GET


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2012)

this is some sick comedy as santino lands on wades broken arm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

Cody Trolls


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

THATS WHAT YOU GET X2


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Rhodes vs Big Show feud confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

my hearts aching for wade


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

well Wade...see what happens when you want to keep crappy theme music?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup. Rhodes Screwed Big Show twice.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Rhodes vs Big Show feud confirmed.



He'll get squash on SD, unfortunately.


----------



## Darc (Feb 20, 2012)

Show vs Rhodes > Show vs O'neal, let us hope.

Why are so many wrestlers getting hurt now, Orton, Barret, possibly Ziggler? This is out of hand, guess its good Henry and Christian are back..


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris Jericho: "What happened to Wade?"


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

Darc said:


> Show vs Rhodes > Show vs O'neal, let us hope.
> 
> Why are so many wrestlers getting hurt now, Orton, Barret, possibly Ziggler? This is out of hand, guess its good Henry and Christian are back..



Alberto too



> "If people keep telling me how much they hate my new music, i'll change it. I REALLY respect the opinion of other people."


Link removed
Wade dont give a fuuuuuuck


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

And it's bad cuz they need as many people as possible for Wrestlemania. Matches so far look alright. 

A special stipulation should probably be added to DB and Sheamus to make it more interesting...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2012)

but shit we're actually getting early build ups for matches this year at mania..

Rock/Cena
Taker/Trips
DBryan/Sheamus
Y2J/Punk
Show/Cody
Epico&Primo/Truth&Kofi
Beth/TaminaORKharma
The Brand Interpromotional match
Nattie's Gas/Hornswoggle


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2012)

Khris said:


> but shit we're actually getting early build ups for matches this year at mania..
> 
> Rock/Cena
> Taker/Trips
> ...



You forgot the Randy Orton vs Injuries one.
And since he is always hearing voices in his head he might also want to check that out.


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2012)

Dont forget money in the bank


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that Hell In A Cell match can steal the show since those 2 are the best at that match and have been in it more then any other.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> I think that Hell In A Cell match can steal the show since those 2 are the best at that match and have been in it more then any other.


Neither of them have had a good match in the Cell in years.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TOTw8NQNnM[/YOUTUBE]
6:51
What the fuck


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

herpaderp. watching pwr show now. apparently a lot of people enjoyed it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2012)

That battle royal might've took out half the roster. 

The curse of Wade Barrett's theme music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Neither of them have had a good match in the Cell in years.



its cuz they haven't competed in one for years 



Legend said:


> Dont forget money in the bank



doesn't happen at mania anymore


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2012)

They both have been in one in the last 3 years(just weren't in one last year).


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2012)

There is rumors they'll bring it back with former champs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2012)

I hope Cena embraces the hate by embracing the hoeski.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> 6:51
> What the fuck



Are you refferring to Cody screaming? All he's saying is 'your 15 minutes (of fame) are up!'. What's WTF-ish about that?
-------------------------------------------

Just got finished watching Raw, pretty entertaining show.

-The thing with Eve was a bit awkward, but at least it answers my questions of 'how the hell could they possibly shift focus away from this storyline after what happened to Ryder'. I guess when he returns, he won't have much of a beef with Cena, unless he goes delusional heel.

-Ugh, Epico and Primo are so unimportant, and the fact that they have no opponents doesn't help.

-Bomb ass promo by Cena. See, if he cut promos like that more, people wouldn't hate him so much. Yes, yes, he was repeating the point he's basically been making for over a year now, but not in the usual, snide, passive-aggressive, 'Aaahm just sayyinnn'" way, like an angry roommate. No, Cena was pissed, Cena was indignant and had a fire in his voice. Cena's character was fed up with the Rock relying solely on his name to get people to eat his shit instead of showing it in the ring. Like it was said earlier, he had a certain swagger. To deny what a good promo it was is to deny what _makes_ one good.

-Santino jobbing makes me sad, but such is the curse of his gimmick. 

-Aksana is hotter with black hair. No apologies, Ghost. 

-Wade got messed up, and swore like an Englishman. Looks like he tore a muscle or something. Not much of a loss to me, but it always sucks when there's an injury.

-I wish Jericho and CM Punk would cut a proper promo with each other. Until then, it pains me to say that this rivalry seems haphazard and just not that interesting.


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Are you refferring to Cody screaming? All he's saying is 'your 15 minutes (of fame) are up!'. What's WTF-ish about that?


Sounded gibberish, I have horrible hearing
I used to think Big Poppa Pump was Big Pumble Pump


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Sounded gibberish, I have horrible hearing
> I used to think Big Poppa Pump was Big Pumble Pump



As it kid, I thought Godfather led the "whole train". How I laughed when I got older and found out what his gimmick was supposed to be


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2012)

Shirker said:


> As it kid, I thought Godfather led the "whole train". How I laughed when I got older and found out what his gimmick was supposed to be



Most people only lead the front of the train.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They both have been in one in the last 3 years(just weren't in one last year).



shit lol, forgot about kane/taker.. 

thought taker/edge was taker's last HiaC match..


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the perfect name for the new tag team of R-Truth and Kofi


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 21, 2012)

Triple H sure knows how to defeat the undertaker, that's why he lost last year and in 2001, where taker punished his ass 95% of the time. 

Ops, we aren't supposed to remember that. Go trips, you can not make me asleep if you try hard enough


As much as i dislike trips and hbk for being 2 horrible human beings and huge pricks, at least HBK had awesome matches with Taker. Triple H doesn't have that ability..Taker is getting a bit too old for this, but he's still leagues above triple H inside the ring. Rock Vs Cena will steal the show no doubt about it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2012)

Trips really doesn't want to be overshadowed b another "generation vs. generation" dream match, like how him and Jericho's title match got dwarfed at X8 by Rock/Hogan.


----------



## Godot (Feb 21, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> As much as i dislike trips and hbk for being 2 horrible human beings and huge pricks, at least HBK had awesome matches with Taker. Triple H doesn't have that ability..Taker is getting a bit too old for this, but he's still leagues above triple H inside the ring. Rock Vs Cena will steal the show no doubt about it.



HHH shouldn't need this, he might as well just involve himself with the Laurinitis/Teddy storyline. Also, HBK became much less of a prick when he came back from injury.

On a side-note, I haven't watched Raw yet, but I hope Khali didn't do this again...

[YOUTUBE]jce99H1X5zY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 21, 2012)

Also, Cena was fucking amazing last night. I don't think the Rock will even come close to it(mainly because 99% of what he said was the truth), but we will see how he answers Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

i like how the star power of the other matches give chance for sheamus and DB.. hoping for no celebrity segments..



Krauser Joestar said:


> Also, Cena was fucking amazing last night. I don't think the Rock will even come close to it(mainly because 99% of what he said was the truth), but we will see how he answers Cena.



Rock has the ability and ammo to counter cena's epic promo.. its also a plus that rock can go semi-heel in his shots and still get cheered like crazy..

A number of WWE performers appeared giddy backstage over Cena's remarks as they legitimately feel that way over the actor/wrestler. One talent commented via text to PWInsider (with permission to be quoted under the condition of anonymity): "[The Rock] comes in to use WWE to get back the audience he lost doing Disney movies, which is fine but he's been back over a year and name one person he helped make a bigger star since then? No one.

"He's here for himself, he keeps to himself, and he keeps someone who's actually touring here all year from making a bigger payday at the bigger shows. It's all about making this the "biggest" Mania of all time. OK, then what do we do the rest of the year? Who's been made? You think he took ANY blame for Survivor [Series] not drawing? Of course not, but how do you feud with a guy on the Titantron? Cena nailed the guy dead on tonight.

"Say anything about HHH, Taker, etc. still being in the top spot but if they were needed to work the road, they would and they would still work their asses off as much as they needed to. Rock is out for Rock and the idea he's here to better anything but his own wallet is the biggest work of 2012."

whomever said this should replace punk as the voice of the voiceless 

also, wade dislocated his elbow


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 21, 2012)

Good thing we don't have raging whores aka snookies on this mania. 

I still think it's very interesting how a match passed from dark match to a main event in just 1 year. It seems like a fairy tale almost(especially for Bryan, Sheamus was going to main event Mania sooner or later but most people didn't think Bryan could do it).

I'm very happy for both of them, plus, both can fight extremely well(sheamus got really good over the last year) so we can have a very good match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

agreed.. though the snooki moment was good 

yeah, i still don't know why some are bitching about sheamus, he's been solid for 9 months.. i am actually excited about this match as well..


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 21, 2012)

Sheamus is very good right now. The only thing i keep hearing is that Bryan on the mic is crap etc over youtube and forums(clearly experts at the matter, i know ) but all that hate means he's doing a good job in my view.

Bryan has been talking on every single how he appears, it's more than obvious that at the very least WWE thinks he's a good mic worker or else they wouldn't let him talk as much as he does.

Plus, anyone knows from his days on ROH that the guy doesn't need to act over the top to express himself, he has always been good on the mic, it's just that his in-ring skill clearly tops it.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 21, 2012)

>SD! house show comes to my place after many years
>House show is this friday
>Randy vs Woi is advertised
>Randy is out of the picture
>Woi most likely broke his arm yesterday

fuck this shit


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Barret acting like he broke his arm.


Totally sold me on his rage.  Man what was show doing out there.  People need to show him he can be hurt too or something?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> shit lol, forgot about kane/taker..
> 
> thought taker/edge was taker's last HiaC match..


I *wish* I could forget about Kane/Taker.... 



mow said:


> I got the perfect name for the new tag team of R-Truth and Kofi


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Exactly. Hell, my first ever memory of wrestling was watching Bret Hart walking up the entrance with his fucking amazing music and going to a kid in the crowd and then putting his glasses to him and watching the kid just go :amazed as if he walked into a candy store escorted by Michael Angelo. To this day I'm always rendered an 11 yr old child every time I watch a Bret match. I used to do everything like Bret. Sharpshooting my older brother? I'd punch the friend in the knee and go at it like the survival of TMNT show depended on it. Hell I used to hold everything like he used to hold the belt.

WWE needs to understand that these little things mean a fuck load to people, young and old. They make the wrestles more likeable than saying "This city is awesome!" It makes people go "That dude just made that kid/dude/girl/woman's day! Surely such a fellow is a tip top chap!"

Do more of this, wrestlers.


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2012)

Man this just serves to remind me how much I miss TMNT and Bret and how unfulfilled my childhood was for not living in the States when he was around to go to a house show and that my family never celebrated anything like xmas for me to ask for them.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2012)

Truth and Kofi if they were managed by booker t could be a next generation of harlem heat.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought I was the only one who noticed Punk going over to the girl, that was a great moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Truth and Kofi if they were managed by booker t could be a next generation of harlem heat.



still waiting for the new Nation of Domination


----------



## Ceria (Feb 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> still waiting for the new Nation of Domination


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Truth and Kofi if they were managed by booker t could be a next generation of harlem heat.


North Cackalakee ... and West Africa.   Harlem Heat?


----------



## urca (Feb 21, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Triple H sure knows how to defeat the undertaker, that's why he lost last year and in 2001, where taker punished his ass 95% of the time.
> 
> Ops, we aren't supposed to remember that. Go trips, you can not make me asleep if you try hard enough
> 
> ...


I think HBK grown up into a better man through time,i remember his retirement speech when he apologized to Bret Hart,that only tells me how the man has grown,i think his career really tells an amazing story that talks about a prick who grows up by trails an misery into a better man,i think that in itself is the biggest honor for HBK because it didn't make him money as much as it made a story for him,and not every man has a story,trust me.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

mow said:


> But my fav bit (alongside the new Bella twins clothes ) was that young girl squealing in utter joy when CM Punk walked to the announcers table. She was marking out like all hell was breaking loose. Love punk for going over to her too. Shit like that makes me remember why I love wrestling so much. Best.



Oh yeah, forgot about that. That was a highlight. I had to rewind it on my DVR to make sure I saw it right


----------



## mow (Feb 21, 2012)

urca said:


> I think HBK grown up into a better man through time,i remember his retirement speech when he apologized to Bret Hart,that only tells me how the man has grown,i think his career really tells an amazing story that talks about a prick who grows up by trails an misery into a better man,i think that in itself is the biggest honor for HBK because it didn't make him money as much as it made a story for him,and not every man has a story,trust me.



He really was one of those very few people whose faith turns into a better individual. And even tho I care not for religion, I truly hold nothing but admiration and respect towards him. Everyone know how much of a delinquent he was both in ring and out. And that he not only admits it, reverses it, makes up for AND admits its openly truly the measure of a great, great man. People like that are so painfully rare.


----------



## urca (Feb 21, 2012)

mow said:


> He really was one of those very few people whose faith turns into a better individual. And even tho I care not for religion, I truly hold nothing but admiration and respect towards him. Everyone know how much of a delinquent he was both in ring and out. And that he not only admits it, reverses it, makes up for AND admits its openly truly the measure of a great, great man. People like that are so painfully rare.



The thing is,i said what i said because i can relate to him big time,i've not been the best guy ever,i wasn't that good as a friend or even a family member,and had absolutely no direction with my life,anxiety was the way i spend my day normally,but somehow,someway,with a coincidence,i found my god,Allah,so thats why i can relate to HBK big time,and now not only that i found peace in my life,but i also regained my relationship with my family,and i have a direction in my life.

Guys anybody has a video for Barrett's injury ?i didnt watch raw yet,:/.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys anybody has a video for Barrett's injury ?i didnt watch raw yet,:/.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwkUMH6gFq4[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to :29


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

Good call on skipping to 29 since we get to see Ziggler be awesome.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Wade Barrett calling RAW alongside Michael Cole & Jerry Lawler until he's recovered (like CM Punk in late 2010) would be a great move personally. I'm not sure whether I just hate the current RAW commentary team or I remember Barrett's commentary in FCW being better than it really was, but I'm all for it regardless. It'd be a simple yet very effective way to keep Woi relevant.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYom2NqCXhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

is it me? or is smackdown in like 15 minutes?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy shit it is! I completely forgot


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2012)

oh damn i nearly forgot lol. hope it's an entertaining show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

excited about fart jokes DBryan and Punk.. 

EDIT:

WWE Superstars

- Michael McGillicutty defeated Alex Riley with a one arm swinging neckbreaker. Said to be a good match with lots of near falls.

it begins now from this moment on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

i smell Triple threat and it smells bad


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2012)

Live Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2012)

oh it was just a filler miz moment


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2012)

Linsanity bout to tap that Kim K

Fuck yes CM Punk.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

Team Darkness > Perfectly Aryan Americans.  Ah well, the heels having swagger with the win made it worth it.


----------



## Darc (Feb 21, 2012)

Santino is awful


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2012)

lololololololol


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Who did Zeke piss off?


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2012)

This Degrassi shit man...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2012)

lol they buggin with that eve angle.

didn't lita quit because of that...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Lita was actually involved in some risky business (this is based on nothing, I think I read it somewhere). But, yeah, I'm currently worried about this angle.

I'm not an Eve fan by any means, but gender roles are built in a way where insults like this can cut deeper than any insult you can throw at a dude, and if the fans take it too far, we can have another Diva that is literally mocked right out of the business. And that would suck, no matter who it was.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBlNnJlgu8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2012)

Great crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

This Chris Brown thing is beyond retarded. Hoping it's a work. 

Another great match by Punk and DBD, with a pretty interesting finish. 'The two best in the world are too evenly matched.'


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2012)

I would pay a shit ton to see Punk pummel that piece of shit Brown

#Punkslovewomen


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh joy, another non wrestler in the wrestling ring? Sounds fantastic.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2012)

anyone got a stream?


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2012)

> Chris Brown: I miss the real wrestlers! (Hacksaw Jim duggan, Brett the hitman heart, coco beware, rowdy roddy piper) #Notnopunks
> 
> Kreayshawn: and GOLD DUST!
> 
> Chris Brown: u got that one! Goldberg was the shit!


 

#Notnopunks
Link removed

#aintnowomanbeater
Link removed

It angers me how retarded these people are

EDIT: Even Sheik got involve


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2012)

Tiger woods vs Kobe make it happen wwe


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2012)

This is hilarious. Man, I hope it's a work


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2012)

Chris Brown is right. That's why everyone is so angry.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2012)

The accuracy of that pic is scary....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ Exactly. Hell, my first ever memory of wrestling was watching Bret Hart walking up the entrance with his fucking amazing music and going to a kid in the crowd and then putting his glasses to him and watching the kid just go :amazed as if he walked into a candy store escorted by Michael Angelo. To this day I'm always rendered an 11 yr old child every time I watch a Bret match. I used to do everything like Bret. Sharpshooting my older brother? I'd punch the friend in the knee and go at it like the survival of TMNT show depended on it. Hell I used to hold everything like he used to hold the belt.
> 
> WWE needs to understand that these little things mean a fuck load to people, young and old. They make the wrestles more likeable than saying "This city is awesome!" It makes people go "That dude just made that kid/dude/girl/woman's day! Surely such a fellow is a tip top chap!"
> 
> Do more of this, wrestlers.


Yeah, you can pretty count on one hand the number of guys on either roster who actually bother to interact with the fans(Rey, Show, and Kofi with Santino and Cena doing it every now and then). It really is a lost art these days.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> #Notnopunks
> Link removed
> 
> #aintnowomanbeater
> ...


Sheik's been ripping Chris Brown on Twitter for a few weeks now. It's been hilarious.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2012)

I had no idea shiek could use a computer. 

yeah i hate how no wrestlers play to crowds anymore. I've noticed this since around 2008. Its great way of disconnecting them from your damn match.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't give two craps about CB before or after the incident, but CM Punk is obviously using this for publicity.


----------



## mow (Feb 22, 2012)

Just d/led the show. Cant wait for CM Punk and DBryan wrestlin. Smackdown and RAW both just 2 hrs each of that


I died XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, you can pretty count on one hand the number of guys on either roster who actually bother to interact with the fans(Rey, Show, and Kofi with Santino and Cena doing it every now and then). It really is a lost art these days.



yeah, i remember when val venis used to "interact" with the fans 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chris Brown is right. That's why everyone is so angry.



oh LAWL


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 22, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chris Brown is right. That's why everyone is so angry.



WWE pays Cena to act that way.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> WWE pays Cena to act that way.


----------



## Darc (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope Punk vs CB isn't a work, let them fight for real imo


bwahahahahahahaha, 24d but I'll get u later for this wonderful post


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 22, 2012)

So its all downhill from here for today.

Me: I have to start an IV on you (chuckle) is that a John Cena watch

63 year old black lady: oh yeah I love John Cena I hope he gives The Rock an attitude adjustment this week on raw

Me: (quiet awe) you are my patient of the day.  I fashion myself a Punk fan.

63 year old Black Lady: he had a hell of a match last night against Bryan.

Me: (crooked head confused look your dog gives you)  You are the coolest patient ever.

I should just retire nothing will top this day of work ever pek


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2012)

You know its bad when people can't tell Punk from Santino.

Punk should take some ROIDZ.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 22, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> You know its bad when people can't tell Punk from Santino.
> 
> Punk should take some ROIDZ.



What? It's called, "you need a pair of glasses".


----------



## Ceria (Feb 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Oh joy, another non wrestler in the wrestling ring? Sounds fantastic.



wouldn't be a wrestlemania without one. Be sweet if it's legit and not staged.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2012)

I laughed far, far too hard at that shit. 
Seriously couldn't breathe for a minute. I think it's the grins that get me.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 22, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>



Cm Punk or Cm RACIST?



You decide.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 22, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin is the best Wrestler ever though.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 22, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin is the best Wrestler ever though.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36sKMwbwfWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2012)

after seeing the DB and Punk match i figured something..

wouldn't it be awesome if they emphasized the fact that both Punk and DB came from the same background, have almost similar values and styles, and are (according to the match) equal in talent.. 

and then after mania where punk retains and DB losses, they emphasize how Punk won because he kept his eyes on the prize and didn't phase out.. where DB lost because he let his championship reign get to his head and went to the dark side of wrestling.. it would be really great..



Descent of the Lion said:


> Cm Punk or Cm RACIST?
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.



more like:-

Punk takes a shot at some random singer = looks cool and doesn't afraid of anything
Punk takes a shot at the most popular, heavily respected, and most iconic former employee of his profession = squashed at mania and fired 







they didn't show ziggler's answer for the last question 


*EDIT:*

-- It was reported last week that Brodus Clay was removed from television due to Vince McMahon's unhappiness with the voluminous grappler's ring work. To add further detail, the WWE head believes he's unsafe and reckless in the ring; he doesn't want him competing until his ring work is brought up to par.

Eyebrows were raised backstage about McMahon pushing forth talent safety since Mark Henry and Cody Rhodes competed on this week's Raw SuperShow hurt.

Clay dismissed last week's negative report via Twitter, writing, "Don't believe the hater hype plant funk still in orbit ya dig!"

somebody call his momma


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 22, 2012)

The funny thing is Punk did say he wanted a wrestlemania moment with Austin he just didn't call him a turd. 

The last straw was challenging his straight edgedness.  Soon as that was questioned he was all "BREEZY! I am gonnatear your head off  "


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2012)

I remember when I stopped listening to R&B.  Feels good, mang.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> -- It was reported last week that Brodus Clay was removed from television due to Vince McMahon's unhappiness with the voluminous grappler's ring work. To add further detail, the WWE head believes he's unsafe and reckless in the ring; he doesn't want him competing until his ring work is brought up to par.
> 
> Eyebrows were raised backstage about McMahon pushing forth talent safety since Mark Henry and Cody Rhodes competed on this week's Raw SuperShow hurt.
> 
> ...



Anyone who thinks Brodus Clay is a bad pro wrestler has no grasp of fundamental pro wrestling. Just more myopic HES BIG SO HE MUST BE SHITTY MELTZER TOLD ME SO~! shit from the IWC. Parrots and peons.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 22, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> I remember when I stopped listening to R&B.  Feels good, mang.



The shit some of those callers said 

I now know there is a level beyond an ascended retard


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> I remember when I stopped listening to R&B.  Feels good, mang.



Ugh! The callers...
I want to go hulk when & hear shit like that.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to disagree with punk on one thing. No one should be able to put their hands on anyone, regardless of gender. If you hit someone, you deserve to have chiclets. Within reason of course.

Double standards only promote abuse. They foster crazy girls that think they can do anything just because they are girls. And that's a bad message you want to give children.

Not that I'm saying this is applicable to CB, but violence is violence. Anyone that condemns one form of unprovoked violence but then sanctions another shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tqhQrD4BIvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't remember this from Tuesday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

they didn't show it..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I have to disagree with punk on one thing. No one should be able to put their hands on anyone, regardless of gender. If you hit someone, you deserve to have chiclets. Within reason of course.
> 
> Double standards only promote abuse. They foster crazy girls that think they can do anything just because they are girls. And that's a bad message you want to give children.
> 
> Not that I'm saying this is applicable to CB, but violence is violence. Anyone that condemns one form of unprovoked violence but then sanctions another shouldn't be taken seriously.



I respectfully disagree.  You should not hit a woman that should be made clear right away but the fact you can not punch an asshole for mouthing off is the cause for the downfall of civilized society.

In my Grampa's day you mouthed off to a mans wife you got jacked in the jaw.  I am not talking about mounting a fallen guy and pummeling his face but a simple check back into reality.

Here is a perfect example a few years I was in Toronto walking by the rogers centre and some random asshole grabbed my wife's boob.  My buddy immediately tackles me cause he knows I would be the one going to jail and probably so did that punk.  When you can say and do whatever you want without the fear of a beating people tend to get unruly.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2012)

This is wrestling.

We settle problems in steel cages.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 23, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> This is wrestling.
> 
> We settle problems in steel cages.



Yeah and others can watch for an average price of $50 and also purchase a commemorative t-shirt


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2012)

Shadow Replication will do commentary.

With Ghost of Gashir lol.


----------



## mow (Feb 23, 2012)

I wont lie guys, if ya'll were commenting, I'd def buy my first PPV in years


----------



## Darc (Feb 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> they didn't show it..


So I guess it was b4 or after? Cause I thought SD was live lol


mow said:


> I wont lie guys, if ya'll were commenting, I'd def buy my first PPV in years



I commentate Smash bros competitively


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

ghost of gashir should seriously replace lawler.. no joke


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I respectfully disagree.  You should not hit a woman that should be made clear right away but the fact you can not punch an asshole for mouthing off is the cause for the downfall of civilized society.
> 
> In my Grampa's day you mouthed off to a mans wife you got jacked in the jaw.  I am not talking about mounting a fallen guy and pummeling his face but a simple check back into reality.
> 
> Here is a perfect example a few years I was in Toronto walking by the rogers centre and some random asshole grabbed my wife's boob.  My buddy immediately tackles me cause he knows I would be the one going to jail and probably so did that punk.  When you can say and do whatever you want without the fear of a beating people tend to get unruly.



First of all, the guy violated the keep your hands to yourself rule. That gave you the right to go after him. Ironically, your friend still stopped you. But if he's just talking crap, let him. Civilization will still be there. 

I said within reason. If a woman is about to hit you with a two-by-four you'd be an idiot just to sit there and take it. I don't live in fantasy land where women are harmless nymphs, floating around and doing no wrong.  Self defense must always be an option, I don't give a crap who your attacker is. If everyone just kept their hands to themselves, it wouldn't be an issue anyway. 

That's not to say coldcock her for slapping you, but where I'm from, a woman doesn't have the right to hall off and hit someone. If they think they do, then that just backwards thinking fostered by some bs double standard.


----------



## urca (Feb 23, 2012)

mow said:


> I wont lie guys, if ya'll were commenting, I'd def buy my first PPV in years



I'd put you over like no one else .
If i get to do commentary,i'd really make people think you're superman's twin .


----------



## Ceria (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm quoting this for awesome truth. 



The Penetrator said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JEXWE5NgAo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> allmychips.gif


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 23, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> First of all, the guy violated the keep your hands to yourself rule. That gave you the right to go after him. Ironically, your friend still stopped you. But if he's just talking crap, let him. Civilization will still be there.
> 
> I said within reason. If a woman is about to hit you with a two-by-four you'd be an idiot just to sit there and take it. I don't live in fantasy land where women are harmless nymphs, floating around and doing no wrong.  Self defense must always be an option, I don't give a crap who your attacker is. If everyone just kept their hands to themselves, it wouldn't be an issue anyway.
> 
> That's not to say coldcock her for slapping you, but where I'm from, a woman doesn't have the right to hall off and hit someone. If they think they do, then that just backwards thinking fostered by some bs double standard.



Oh Bob Backlund where art though.  "The beatings will continue until morale improves"


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2012)

Darc and G8 destroy will handle backstage interviews and announcing entrances.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2012)

i'll try my hardest to bury Shadow Replication since he reminds of an old HBK trying to hold on to that top spot


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh Bob Backlund where art though.  "The beatings will continue until morale improves"



That joke went over my head.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 23, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Darc and G8 destroy will handle backstage interviews and announcing entrances.



Sweet but just so we have it clear darcy is interviewing whoever takes the role of heidenriech or heel stone cold 



Descent of the Lion said:


> That joke went over my head.



Only cause you ducked


----------



## Darc (Feb 23, 2012)

Fuck you G8 

....


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 23, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler was just on Colt Cabana's podcast the Art of Wrestling. I highly suggest you give it a listen.

Paris Conference Contemplates Libya's Future


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> i'll try my hardest to bury Shadow Replication since he reminds of an old HBK trying to hold on to that top spot


Except that I'm not a balding hermaphrodite with a lazy eye...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sweet but just so we have it clear darcy is interviewing whoever takes the role of heidenriech or heel stone cold
> 
> 
> 
> Only cause you ducked


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Dolph Ziggler was just on Colt Cabana's podcast the Art of Wrestling. I highly suggest you give it a listen.
> 
> Paris Conference Contemplates Libya's Future



Finally! Heard about it months ago, thought it got cancelled, thanks


----------



## Darc (Feb 23, 2012)

TNA guest star promos are painful, this running back from the Giants is terrible.


----------



## mow (Feb 24, 2012)

Make a playbyplay podcast, yee bastards 

EDIT: that Colt and Dolph podcast is really great. Dolph is such a chill dude, and Colt is Colt aka awesome


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2012)

Would rather listen to NF commentary than Cole or Lawler.  I support this.  On the women hitting debacle of an issue, I'm on the equality side.  I loathe the idea of a double standard where someone can be thrown into a fit of rage and attack with no recompense.  Just ... no.


----------



## Judas (Feb 24, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> This is wrestling.
> 
> We settle problems in steel cages.





It's confirmed.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 24, 2012)

It too is confirmed


----------



## Judas (Feb 24, 2012)

.


----------



## urca (Feb 24, 2012)

So i asked this question.

lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 24, 2012)

urca said:


> So i asked this question.
> 
> lol.





So I have been thinking about Taker HHH part three and have a theory.  The reason for this shit is because they don't trust anyone else to be in the ring without injuring taker.   Now we know wwe isn't above booking wrestlemania out a year so I am wondering if it will be safe match with HHH this year, no matches again until next rumble where he will wrestle another safe opponent either cena or kane and then after yet another year off induction into HOF and his last match at mania XXX against either Cena or surprise.


----------



## Ae (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## urca (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anybody seen Undertaker's son?

*Spoiler*: _NSFU,Not Suitable for You_ 








source:
pwpix.
Gotta laugh,


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 25, 2012)

Guild & Star Wars


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmm...think he looks much older now lol..


----------



## Darc (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2012)

urca said:


> Has anybody seen Undertaker's son?
> 
> *Spoiler*: _NSFU,Not Suitable for You_
> 
> ...



next phenom


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

So I hear Drew may be rolling out a gay gimmick, unfounded I know, but my first thought was 'Where is Orlando Jordan?  Where is Simply the Greatest?'


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 25, 2012)

Darc said:


>



Game over
 :rofl


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So I hear Drew may be rolling out a gay gimmick, unfounded I know, but my first thought was 'Where is Orlando Jordan?  Where is Simply the Greatest?'



I though it was gonna be a playboy gimmick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 25, 2012)

Gay playboy. He flirts with the crowd and shit.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 25, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So I hear Drew may be rolling out a gay gimmick, unfounded I know, but my first thought was 'Where is Orlando Jordan?  Where is Simply the Greatest?'



Is there an actual source of that? He was acting like normal DrewMac at the house I went yesterday.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2012)

> We noted last week here on the website that WWE SmackDown star Drew McIntyre will be getting a new “arrogant playboy” gimmick. At a weekend WWE SmackDown live event in Honduras, *Drew started the new gimmick and was acting sexual and flirting with male fans in the crowd. *Before the match, he was seen blowing kisses at some of the males.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 25, 2012)

What the shit.  I want my money back.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 25, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 25, 2012)

So Drew's eyeing an Oscar, then? A little late, but whatever.


----------



## Darc (Feb 25, 2012)

This is just flat our retarded, RUSSO?!


----------



## Judas (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like Teddy won't be the only person forced to his knees.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 25, 2012)

This is what I think will be the WrestleMania card this year in order (bottom to top).

*WWE WrestleMania XXVIII*

John Cena vs. The Rock

- Divas Championship
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Kharma

- Hell in a Cell match
Undertaker vs. Triple H

- WWE Championship
CM Punk (c) vs. Chris Jericho

- World Heavyweight Championship
Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton

Zack Ryder vs. Kane

- John Laurinatis vs. Teddy Long tag match
Team Laurinaitis (the Miz, Mark Henry, David Otunga, Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler) vs. Team Long (Christian, Kofi Kingston, Santino Marella, R-Truth & Brodus Clay)

- Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes (c) vs. Big Show.


*Pre-show Battle Royal:*

Alex Riley vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Darren Young vs. Derrick Bateman vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Epico vs. Evan Bourne vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Great Khali vs. Heath Slater vs. Hunico vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Johnny Curtis vs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. Percy Watson vs. Primo vs. Ricardo Rodriguez vs. Ted Dibiase vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Trent Barreta vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2012)

They want another Gold dust?

Should be a good Wrestlemania. I tried to watch last year's with my cousin and he got up and left after two matches. lol : /.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2012)

Judas said:


> Looks like Teddy won't be the only person forced to his knees.





President Goobang said:


> They want another Gold dust?



Wait a minute....

A disgruntled Drew... A spurned Goldust... Teddy.

Tag Team?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2012)

Draw should start his feud by flirting with booker T


----------



## Godot (Feb 26, 2012)

Am I the only one looking forward to this gimmick?

For some reason I'm thinking of a gay Val Venis.

EDIT: With a kilt instead of a towel.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, why be upset by this gimmick? Whats the worst thing that can come from this? The man gets some TV time and actually wins a match?

Go for it.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena's supposed to be at the daytona 500 today. Ironically nature's coming out in full support of the anti-cena theme since it's gonna rain all day.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 26, 2012)

Rain all day?! YES! LET IT RAIN! DELAY UNTIL TOMORROW!

If your lying and it doesn't rain....


----------



## Ceria (Feb 26, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Rain all day?! YES! LET IT RAIN! DELAY UNTIL TOMORROW!
> 
> If your lying and it doesn't rain....



here check it out right now. 

Bader vs. Rampage


----------



## Darc (Feb 26, 2012)

Khris said:


> Drew should start his feud by flirting with booker T


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 26, 2012)

> Apparently, at a house show in Guatemala City yesterday. He was actually throwing kisses to the WOMEN in the front row, and early on in the match, he stopped to ask a few girls for their numbers.



It's the playboy gimmick. The modern day Val Venis.


----------



## urca (Feb 26, 2012)

> We noted last week here on the website that WWE SmackDown star Drew McIntyre will be getting a new ?arrogant playboy? gimmick. At a weekend WWE SmackDown live event in Honduras, Drew started the new gimmick and was acting sexual and flirting with male fans in the crowd. Before the match, he was seen blowing kisses at some of the males.


Thats not even confirmed,because here's the deal,if there was two girls between a few guys in the crowd,you guys would think he's gay,but what if he's flirting with the girls?
Vince McMahon hates gays,period.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 26, 2012)

kind of strange they'd have him lose while trying out the new gimmick.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Yea, why be upset by this gimmick?


Orlando Jordan could do a much better job of it.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 26, 2012)

the 500's been postponed, good job calling that Silver. 

The hate for cena is strong in nature.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2012)

urca said:


> Thats not even confirmed,because here's the deal,if there was two girls between a few guys in the crowd,you guys would think he's gay,but what if he's flirting with the girls?
> Vince McMahon hates gays,period.



I dunno Billy and Chuck made it work.  Well to the point of their "wedding" and they came out saying it wasn't true.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2012)

"Chuck sucks Billy! *clap, clap, clapclapclap*"

Those guys were awesome with that gimmick. I don't remember liking Rico much, though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally thought Rico was a pretty good Goldust ripoff.


----------



## Darc (Feb 26, 2012)

Rico was funny when they did that special, _Divas undressed_


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope Punk debuts his "curb-stomping turds" shirt tonight


----------



## Totitos (Feb 27, 2012)

DBD vs CM Punk starting the show


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Jericho going in


----------



## Totitos (Feb 27, 2012)

That lonely  "daniel bryan" chant.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

Nobody disses the jacket


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 27, 2012)

YES YES YES!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2012)

A real wrestling match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

IDK about anyone else but Punk vs Bryan @ wrestlemania would be  >>>>>>>>>> than Cena vs Rock


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2012)

Jericho is so boring. He needs to go back to his 2002 gimmick.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Jericho is so boring. He needs to go back to his 2002 gimmick.



stephania mcmahon and/or chris brown in his corner could liven things up


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Ughhhhh, world champs fighting and 2 commercials already, so annoying. 



S.A.F said:


> Jericho is so boring. He needs to go back to his 2002 gimmick.



This is simply not true.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 27, 2012)

GRANDPA FIGHT


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

tag team match playa


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

old school lion tamer


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

This RAW has been all over the place lol


----------



## Totitos (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2012)

Enjoyable Raw.  Enjoyed the rematch between Punk and DB and just finished watching the Cena/Miz match.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

Race wars


----------



## Totitos (Feb 27, 2012)

This promo is so awkward.


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

outta nowhere Alicia Fox tall as fuck wtf  random glimpse of her next to Kelly Kelly backstage

and oh lord, Edge don't reduce yourself to terrible WWE movies just cause u can't wrestle


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2012)

You're awesome Cody


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Cody is golden but man Henry being on that jobber status makes no sense at all.

Also calling that Teddy n Johnny Ace gonna switch shoes for a week.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2012)

There goes Cena's effort


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

in b4 10-15 minutes of Rocky bullshit catchphrases


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey those catchphrases are golden. He cuts amazing promos even to this day.


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Rock is the man, such passion ;~;


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

These little Jimmys are too easy to get to chant shit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2012)

Kung Pow Bitch trending on twitter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

Kung Pow bitch?

lol please come up with better material


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 27, 2012)

You all heard it The Rock fights for me  pek


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Lol, no what chants for Rock but Taker got 'em last week, bald Taker smh



Gilgamesh said:


> Kung Pow bitch?
> 
> lol please come up with better material


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

lol tending worldwide XD


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

Rock breaking the 4th wall and just delivering a killer promo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2012)

Rock trolls harder than Jericho did.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2012)

Commanding that crowd like boss!


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Lotta puppet strings in this crowd, who's picking the cotton now whiteys


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

The Rock is just killing Cena. This isn't even fair.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kung Pow bitch?
> 
> lol please come up with better material



As if roody poo candy ass was "cool"
He have always said those kind of things


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2012)

Cena cutting better promos than the Rock.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

Rock just got owned!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

Not enough hate being embraced.


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Cena and Rock got a good war of words going lol, liking this, hope Rock indeed shows up every night till Mania and hopefully even does a match(prolly bury Miz lol).


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2012)

Worst Rock promo ever.

At the end, I thought he was gonna start going into the genesis of Maguilicuty.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

#TeamFruityPebbles 

It was really sad to see The Rock stumble over his words at the end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea don't know how you can give Cena then win on that promo. The Rock went in on him hard.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2012)

Wish I could see CM Punk do a shoot on the Rock.

Seriously, he was amazing back in his prime, but the Rock is the one who is a phony. Dude will come and make his Wrestlemania money and then bounce to shoot another shitty GI Joe movie or something.

I'm no fan of Cena, but he dusted the Rock tonight.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Wish I could see CM Punk do a shoot on the Rock.
> 
> Seriously, he was amazing back in his prime, but the Rock is the one who is a phony. Dude will come and make his Wrestlemania money and then bounce to shoot another shitty GI Joe movie or something.
> 
> I'm no fan of Cena, but he dusted the Rock tonight.



In what way is The Rock a phony? Explain.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2012)

Really didn't get good until Cena came out. In fact, truthfully it kinda sucked. Sorry Rock, but I don't wanna hear about how great you are and how much you love us and the business. That isn't the Rock I know.

That Rock that we saw after Cena came out and pressed his buttons, THAT'S THE ROCK I KNOW AND LOVE. Don't pander to us. Tell your opponent the many ways that you will kick his ass, while simutaneously telling him the many way in which *he* sucks. Give us the snark, give us the passion. These puppets may cheer for you, but your true fans know that you're not being vintage Rock.

Quite honestly, Cena coming out and then hearing Rock's retort was more entertaining than the entirety of the rest of the promo. I just wish they would talk to each other directly, instead of indirectly/behind each other's backs like teenage school girls. Very entertaining finish to the night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

TetraVaal & Shirker in full retard mode right now.

#GoG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

Cena didn't embrace the hate, so he loses automatically.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Wish I could see CM Punk do a shoot on the Rock.



"Hurr durr...best in the world DWAYNE...ice cream bar PIPEBOMB!"


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2012)

The Rock was spot on when he was saying how people shouldn't be fighting for you. These wrestlers of now need a reality check.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah yes...so once again, The Rock gets ETHERED by Cena. Lol I Love it!

Also, that line that Cena said about Rock having promo notes on his wrist...Rocky did not like that at all! Lol u can tell it really bothered him. Because as soon as Cena said it, Rocky's whole demeanor switched up, and he got in Cenas face. Lol Cena got under his skin. 

Damn homie! In 2000, you was the man, homie! Lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Wish I could see CM Punk do a shoot on the Rock.
> 
> Seriously, he was amazing back in his prime, but the Rock is the one who is a phony. Dude will come and make his Wrestlemania money and then bounce to shoot another shitty GI Joe movie or something.
> 
> I'm no fan of Cena, but he dusted the Rock tonight.



What part of retired you do not understand , take your time and google it bro.

Jesus the ignorance here is mind boggling , stone cold and bret made their wrestlmania money and bounce , what you think undertaker is doing now?

Please


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

> TetraVaal & Shirker in full retard mode right now.
> 
> #GoG



Upset that Cena tore Rock a new one?

Again


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2012)

The Rock won it. Had more hits on Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2012)

Man PWB all around are now on Cena's jock just for finally actually doing something good. Watch him blow next week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Upset that Cena tore Rock a new one?
> 
> Again



>This is how stupid guy with a Dark Naruto avy is

#GoG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

The Cenation is out in full force tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2012)

Once Cena wins all the promos up until wrestlemania is all good for me , that just mean he entering with the most momentum and rock chances of winning hit 80%.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 27, 2012)

The most innovative thing Cena has done in years is change his jean shorts.


----------



## Darc (Feb 27, 2012)

Cena fired back strong, he gets credit for sure. Wasn't Rocks best but even on his worse day he still goes hard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

So how many of you members of the Chain Gang went to wwe.com and ordered your Rise above Hate t-shirt as soon as Raw was over?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> TetraVaal & Shirker in full retard mode right now.
> 
> #GoG



Just bein' truthful holmes. I love the Rock, didn't love the promo much. 

Rock, this week, suffered from the same problem Punk did during his thing with H; he doesn't seem to really care.

I wanted to see that passion from the get-go, to have him come at Cena just as hard as he got dumped on last week, straight roast him. But really, all he did was play Simon says and talk about genitalia. He just lacks that...y'know... je ne se Rock? Eh, I'm gonna have to listen to it a bit more once it gets up on YT, but I just wasn't feelin' it. 

It didn't make me of "oooooohhh SNAP!" And really, in a fued like this, you need those "SNAP" moments.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Really didn't get good until Cena came out. In fact, truthfully it kinda sucked. Sorry Rock, but I don't wanna hear about how great you are and how much you love us and the business. That isn't the Rock I know.
> 
> That Rock that we saw after Cena came out and pressed his buttons, THAT'S THE ROCK I KNOW AND LOVE. Don't pander to us. Tell your opponent the many ways that you will kick his ass, while simutaneously telling him the many way in which *he* sucks. Give us the snark, give us the passion. These puppets may cheer for you, but your true fans know that you're not being vintage Rock.
> 
> Quite honestly, Cena coming out and then hearing Rock's retort was more entertaining than the entirety of the rest of the promo. I just wish they would talk to each other directly, instead of indirectly/behind each other's backs like teenage school girls. Very entertaining finish to the night.



That's because it's not the old Rock. This is the legend, The Rock, do you you really expect him to act like when he was on the active roster? His returning promo was nothing like the old him either.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2012)

I did but I scratched out the above and wrote towards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Cenation is out in full force tonight.



Yeah for real.



Darc said:


> Cena fired back strong, he gets credit for sure. Wasn't Rocks best but even on his worse day he still goes hard.



Yeah he did. I give him credit for that. But then he loses points for first coming out with his usal stupid grin and at the end...he runs...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2012)

Rock has owned Cena for a year, so Cena has to stop looking like a bitch eventually.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> That's because it's not the old Rock. This is the legend, The Rock, do you you really expect him to act like when he was on the active roster?



Well... yeah. I expected him to strike back like the Rock would. His opponent is a man that's questioning his loyalty, and calling him a sellout and a chump. I just expected him to sound... i dunno, not as passive aggressive.

The only time I felt something was when he retaliated at Cena's "fighting for the locker room." He's right, the locker room doesn't need you to rep them, Cena. And like Rock's dad said, one should only fight for himself. But then he kinda killed it by doing that pandering thing again and saying he'd fight for the audience.

I'm just saying I was disappointed is all. It was lacking, especially when compared to the opening promo from Punk and Jericho. I think they're making Rocky hold back.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 27, 2012)

I lol'd when he said HHH had no one fighting for him

Forgot the Kliq did you Rock? 

Oh and Bret helped make sure you didn't get buried by the Kliq too



> >This is how stupid guy with a Dark Naruto avy is
> 
> #GoG



Now that's not very nice


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2012)

@ how serious some people take this. I mean, I enjoyed wrestling a lot when I was a kid and even now, I still have mild interest in it.

But for someone to get so defensive and start rattling off insults because I call the Rock a phony (_which he is_) and stated that Cena cut the better promo (_which he did_), I apparently upset all the blowhards who wouldn't dare want to acknowledge the fact that an Attitude Era star like the Rock blew it tonight.

Seriously, how great was it when Cena brought up the point of not having his promos written on his arm, only for the Rock to stumble over his words to the point that he went genesis of McGillicutty on us.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 27, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> @ how serious some people take this. I mean, I enjoyed wrestling a lot when I was a kid and even now, I still have mild interest in it.
> 
> But for someone to get so defensive and start rattling off insults because I call the Rock a phony (_which he is_) and stated that Cena cut the better promo (_which he did_), I apparently upset all the blowhards who wouldn't dare want to acknowledge the fact that an Attitude Era star like the Rock blew it tonight.
> 
> Seriously, how great was it when Cena brought up the point of not having his promos written on his arm, only for the Rock to stumble over his words to the point that he went genesis of McGillicutty on us.


doesnt change the fact you do not know what your talking about.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> doesnt change the fact you do not know what your talking about.



Whatever you say, professor of the WWE 101 crash course master.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2012)

That was an entertaining end to Raw.  Cena, for this night, actually took it to the Rock and pretty much got under his skin that he stumbled on his retort.  It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out now til Wrestlemania.

As for the rest of the show, nice to see Kane comeback that quick, though I'm wondering if he is going to be feuding with the tag team division or was that his "I'm back" statement.  Really didn't care for Eve's promo.  Very entertaining tag match and really looking foward to see what Cody does next to piss off the Big Show.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 28, 2012)

I care more about Punk vs Jericho and Bryan vs Sheamus. 

Watching Punk and Bryan before they made it to the WWE, I never thought I'd see them in WWE at a WrestleMania defending World Championships especially the SAME WrestleMania. It's amazing. 

Yeah, those matches are a lot more special to me than The Rock, who hasn't been relevant in WWE for basically a decade and Cena, who I'm pretty much indifferent to, though Cena is a lot more tolerable now than he used to be. 

Not saying I'm not looking forward to Rock vs Cena, but Punk vs Jericho and Bryan vs Sheamus would be enough to get my money for it (if I wasn't watching for free at my friends), Jericho, as well as Edge and Christian were my favourite when I was younger, so it's nice seeing my long time favourite go up against one of my current day favourites, and I'm a big fan of Sheamus, so him going up with my other current favourite is great.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 28, 2012)

GoG you can't bring the NBA thread meme here lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope Roc... errr, I mean Dwayne, enjoyed his dose of ETHER tonight.

That was oh so glorious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Whatever you say, professor of the WWE 101 crash course master.


I got my Phd the same place Cena got his Phd in thugonomics


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 28, 2012)

look at me! I'm the Rock!!! I can get a stupid catch phrase to trend~!!~~~ **reads lines on hand**


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> GoG you can't bring the NBA thread meme here lol



I'm not the one using it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2012)

They can job Henry out all they want Sheamus will never be as cool as him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 28, 2012)

After seeing it on tv and seeing it online I have to say Rock did better in that promo overall. The fans were on Rock the whole time, they no-sold Cena's stuff outside of the "People's Strudel" comment, it was just so pro-Rock. Cena did well but the fact is that he didn't really say anything we didn't know. The line about his promos however was a low blow. You don't do that. I'm wondering if he was even supposed to say that but I get a feeling that it was scripted. Vince is a mastermind, they won't let that happen and they damn sure won't let that happen to Rocky. If it was a shoot guarnteed the Rock would have let loose on that boy. He has too much ammo. 

The WWE is just holding Rock back so Cena can be closer to his level. He has too much in his arsenal and he hasn't even used it yet, it's ridiculous. I'm here expecting Rocky to let loose and yet we don't get it. I guess they realized that no matter what Rock will be getting ridiculous cheers regardless and they need to do what they can to make Cena appear more of a threat. I don't agree that Cena should have interrupted him though. That was a douche move. What the hell was Vince thinking. 

In general the whole point showed that Rock has the fans in his palm and that'll never change no matter what Cena says. He can go on about this and that but if he's still getting boo'd then the feud will worse than figured. The WWE realizes this so they are doing whatever it takes to have it appear more even.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

The thought that The Rock, an actor who has to memorize scripts and who frequently cut thirty minute promos when he was an active wrestler would need to write notes on his wrist is pretty laughable. Pretty obvious they planted it in big letters right where you can see them so Cena would actually have something to use against him, otherwise he just ends up a kung pao bitch every week.


----------



## mow (Feb 28, 2012)

There is no possible way you could look me in the eyes (see what i did there) and tell me that was a decent promo. Rock's entire talking points were:

1) I'M THE ROCK
2) TESTICLES 

Jesus this was terrible. Atrocious,. This surpasses CM Punk-Triple H-Nash levels of terrible. I WAS ACTUALLY HAPPY TO HEAR CENA'S THEME! It was that.fucking.bad.

I want to remove my brain and wash it with bleach to remove the stain this promo left in my head. No one won tonight, least of all; us. All we can learn is that Portland is full of morons that cant synchronize a chant, and that my 15 yr old self is gonna go to bed crying tonight because the Rock is no more. Fucking hell


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 28, 2012)

I almost wanted to neg you just now...just for sounding that dumb in one post...(granted part of that is my current rage at my PS3 screwing up tonight...gonna miss using HDMI on that thing..)

Rocks promo was awful, boring. He did exactly what cena has said he'd do, he used the same insults, while throwing around the same catch phrases, the mans far to worried about twitter too... Even in the end, when he tried to be serious, he goes to saying hes doing it for the people?! So he took the same line Cenas been using against him the whole time? Really? Thats the best he had? Cena wins this round, big time.

Just because the crowd was chanting for rocky means nothing, they always do, partially do to how many of them hate Cena.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena destroyed the Rock. Rock's insults matter not, when Cena gets the true and harsh facts every single night.


The crowd got extremely butthurt about Cena talking of scripting promos(complete silence in the crowd), damn marks.


Cena vs Punk was a thousand times better than this. Rock doesn't have anything to go against Cena, he's just making himself look bad. I would ignore the petty insults and the stupid twitter cancer faggotry(i so much hate that crap, alongside facebook) if i was the Rock, i would try to entertain the audience in other way, because the Rock knows how to do it. Joke about the situation, you can even use some of your famous one-liners, but saying bitch or ass doesn't mean much when it's the only thing you can say.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 28, 2012)

Wheeehhh i nearly shitted myself when you 12 yr olds were saying Cena owned Rock because i missed Raw yesterday, but i just saw it on youtube and Rock fucking Owned Cena again, cant wait for wm28 




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> After seeing it on tv and seeing it online I have to say Rock did better in that promo overall. The fans were on Rock the whole time, they no-sold Cena's stuff outside of the "People's Strudel" comment, it was just so pro-Rock. Cena did well but the fact is that he didn't really say anything we didn't know. The line about his promos however was a low blow. You don't do that. I'm wondering if he was even supposed to say that but I get a feeling that it was scripted. Vince is a mastermind, they won't let that happen and they damn sure won't let that happen to Rocky. If it was a shoot guarnteed the Rock would have let loose on that boy. He has too much ammo.
> 
> The WWE is just holding Rock back so Cena can be closer to his level. He has too much in his arsenal and he hasn't even used it yet, it's ridiculous. I'm here expecting Rocky to let loose and yet we don't get it. I guess they realized that no matter what Rock will be getting ridiculous cheers regardless and they need to do what they can to make Cena appear more of a threat. I don't agree that Cena should have interrupted him though. That was a douche move. What the hell was Vince thinking.
> 
> In general the whole point showed that Rock has the fans in his palm and that'll never change no matter what Cena says. He can go on about this and that but if he's still getting boo'd then the feud will worse than figured. The WWE realizes this so they are doing whatever it takes to have it appear more even.



this they saw how 1 sided there fued has been since it started, they have to help Cena gain credibility with the fans, Rock look like he wanted to kill Cena


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2012)

All i saw was Rock look like he was gonna cry and fumble his words like a bitch


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 28, 2012)

They have to give Cena credibility with the fans? What the hell are you smoking?!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2012)

Calm down, Silver, it's shyakugaun. I mean, c'mon. Is it worth it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2012)

It's "Jericho's trolled you lol" excuse all over again


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 28, 2012)

Didn't read the user name.....I cant wait for wrestlemania to be done with, the crazy rock fans will go back into there little caves again...


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 28, 2012)

Didnt know i was famous  

Question: If Cena owned Rock last nite, why are Cena fans on the Defensive? On a bad night The Rock still owned Cena. 

And please point out to me what part of Cena's speech is this "ownage" you guys are claiming? Anyway im on a Naruto forum, what did i expect ? kids everywhere .


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2012)

NO! 
NO, shyakugaun! BAD shyakuaun! We do that on Youtube!



Gilgamesh said:


> It's "Jericho's trolled you lol" excuse all over again



To be fair, Jeritroll was a decent idea, but dear Neptune did they handle it like crap.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

@shyakugaun


"hurrr you guys said rock's promo sucked so you're all little jimmies/cena fans hurrr"


Neither of them is one my favorites by any means, but Cena has rocked his shit again, and he only need 2 minutes to do it. If you don't want to see it, you're either a rock fanboy, or just plain delusional.


You're probably the underage one here, because if you think saying "bitch" or "mangina" is a good promo, you might as well crawl back to the hole you came from. 

I bet the rock promos are cool and edgy right? "XD roflmao so funny rocky, bitch, mangina, ladies parts, lulz trending worldwide so entertaining XD"


I heard better jmo's promos than rock's yesterday, that's how bad it was.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2012)

Now imagine what Punk would do to him on the mic if given the chance


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 28, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> @shyakugaun
> 
> 
> "hurrr you guys said rock's promo sucked so you're all little jimmies/cena fans hurrr"
> ...



Your hate for Rock is evident & obvious, i actually like Cena, but everytime i hold a discussion with a fan of his it just makes me dislike him, its literally like arguing with a child. Anyway on a serious note, good showing by both, i am actually excited for next weeks RAW..........I know! CRAZY! lollool


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2012)

Well to each there own. Cena got one good shot, but Rock's promo at first was just as good as Cena's little cheap shots.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2012)

Look at all the Rock haters/ Cenation in false hope mode. The Rock literally had the crowd in the palm of his hand, played them like a fiddle, and rifled off some grade-A material on Cena. He's not Seth Rogen so I have no clue what you were expecting, he clearly had the better promo.

He used catch phrases from back in the day but so what? Those same catch phrases are the ones that made the majority of us fans in the first place, those same catch phrases are gold even to this day. Cena's entire promo is a combo of:

You say all the same stuff and they love you but hate me 

I'll always be here because I don't have the talent or marketability to transcend  

You left and you're Dwayne so you're a jerk to everyone in the back  
You don't care about the fans you only care about yourself  You come to plug whatever your working on, don't care about wrestling despite the fact you plug Mania and WWE using your brand recognition to increase the companies' visibility 

You left and didn't come back despite putting in work day in day out on the road and continuing the product making it better in the process unlike me who can't get over with anyone past 16 to save my life 

All he does is bitch about how the Rock does this and that but in reality it's not true. Rock paid his dues and is allowed to do what he wants now that's he retired. He had the Pedro Martinez of WWF runs.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2012)

Good end to Raw. I'm actually looking forward to the Cena vs Rock match.

Thought Rock got pretty agitated and defensive after Cena left and the resulting promo was not as fluid and smooth as the beginning. Made the Rock sound butthurt tbh. Even the crowd changed after Cena left, there weren't as many cheers for the rock and even a few boos crept in. Cena did pretty good but will never be the favourite come WM. I have to agree that I wish he wasn't so smiley coming down the ramp, but it worked considering how he approached him. I think we all want to see some real fireworks go off.

Am totally looking forward to subsequent Raws and hope Rock is there (but doubt it....sad honestly )


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2012)

For those you can not get it in there head,

cena rip off punks gimmick with the whole reality thing.

Seeing mania is in Miami and the Miami crowd will be there will make this little victory for cena laughable.

Not hating on the guy but hearing his whole issue is el ohel worthy considering he got spoon fed the company buried the only remaining decent super stars that were around.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2012)

Calling Cena foodstuffs is grade-A material? 

Cena had Rock stuttering like M-M-M-Matt M-M-M-Morgan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Calling Cena foodstuffs is grade-A material?
> 
> Cena had Rock stuttering like M-M-M-Matt M-M-M-Morgon



Ripping off CM Punk and repeating the same shit any better? His one and only great line was the one about the aleg script on his wrists.


----------



## Judas (Feb 28, 2012)

This shit is hilarious. It would be nice if they both came out firing shots more consistently though.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah they both kinda suck kinda like their match is kinda gonna suck.

This is what happens when you build a match for a freaking year people become apathetic and think every little thing that is done is some grand event.  Lets be realistic neither one can afford to get hurt so really how exciting is this match gonna be.

It's the same for taker and HHH.  I am personally pumped for the title matches on the plus side seeing as how WM will open with them I can get home early


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm curious to see how that Hell in the Cell match is going to be handled.  

As for the Rock/Cena situation, I'm hoping that Cena's little speech last night lights a fire under the Rock which has him show up to Raw right until their match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Judas (Feb 28, 2012)

As much as I dislike Cena, I have to give the edge to him for last night.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Carry on. Continue trending"


----------



## Darc (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena vs Rock will be a fantastic match, why would anyone doubt it? Rock actually carries a ring around everywhere he goes to keep prepping, that's dedication.

Also, pretty sure the notes on his wrist was a plant thing, given he's an actor and all, seemed kinda big, see:


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Darc said:


> Cena vs Rock will be a fantastic match, why would anyone doubt it? Rock actually carries a ring around everywhere he goes to keep prepping, that's dedication.
> 
> Also, pretty sure the notes on his wrist was a plant thing, given he's an actor and all, seemed kinda big, see:



I don't know why people are making a big deal out of the notes thing.  Didn't he say in his first book he wrote notes down on napkins and stuff .

Most public speakers have a set of notes to keep track of their train of thought.  To me that jab made as much sense as saying " you so fake you aren't naturally that muscular you have to work out every day and take protein shakes"


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> The Rock was spot on when he was saying how people shouldn't be fighting for you. These wrestlers of now need a reality check.


The wrestlers of then did not have a global multi national corporation having control of so many more aspect of their lives.  People keep calling out today's talent, how about today's world being bullshit unless you already have a brand built.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wTpBPuOePM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope that it turns out it's a tattoo on the Rock's wrist and then Cena is going to look hella stupid.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

According to NF(some people here at least), CM Punk invented shoot promos


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Now imagine what Punk would do to him on the mic if given the chance



Bore him to death in a 20 minute promo about how he's the best in the world and he's gonna kick his movie star teeth down his throat. 

Punk can talk but most of his promos are just boring rambling.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is my level of excitement for Rock vs Cena Match:
















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

SAF forgot to mention ice cream bars and saying Pipebomb after saying a lame insult.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

Nop, it pretty much depends on the occasion.

Punks promo at the Mcmahon family and their hate for talented people that they just didn't like was gold, he just went downhill on that department against trips, probably on purpose/forced to.

With no script whatsoever, he would burn the rock but how things are today, yeah, they would bore each other to death.

At least he doesn't need to use bitch and "hurr cena fan virgin" like Rocky to get out of a not so good moment(the crowd clearly got owned as well by cena, just check the silence).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

CM Punk's been abyssmal on the mic for months. He's basically been riding the wave of hype of his first "shoot" promo and getting by on being a mediocre top face. He didn't suck on the mic "on purpose" against HHH...he just straight up got owned.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm disappointed in Cena, he should've done a live shot from the 500 (started the race like he was supposed to) and replied to the rock from there, given the uniqueness of the situation, the 500 being on a monday in all it would've been more interesting.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

Exaggeration much around here. He sure got worse but not abysmal, unless you just enjoy hating for the sake of hating.


Clearly, his stuff hasn't been on par with what he said against cena/rock/mcmahon during those weeks before he got the title, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll just re-post the best video on how to do a promo.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DV0RHVteLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Feb 28, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> I'll just re-post the best video on how to do a promo.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DV0RHVteLs[/YOUTUBE]



that right there says three words. 

BAD MOTHER FUCKER

the rest is history


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, no one can touch stone cold, he's the best professional wrestler of all time.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you guys remember this last year?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxo7o3A78pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2012)

fuck this shit, if Cena will not embrace the hate, if this will bring about a second coming of Hollywood Rock I say lets go Cena own Rock until he flip and then proceed to make you bleed jelly from your ass from too much ownage.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 28, 2012)

If Cena wins wrestlemania, i won't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Would have been cool as soon as Cena came to the ring but before he started talking Rock just said "welcome to thunderdome bitch" dropped the mic and left


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> he just straight up got owned.



Yeah, he sure got owned by someone who kept saying _"you're stepping into the ring against a man... not just any man, but a man who is simply just a man... 'cause I'm a man, man."_ Triple H may have a great delivery, but his vernacular and articulation is fucking putrid. If you dislike CM Punk--fine. If you think he sucks now--fine. I've never been in the business of trying to change anybody's mind and force something as objective truth.

However, Punk is easily the best guy on the mic in the WWE, as he once again showed last night. It's funny, for all the flack you give him for repetition, you seem to turn your head the other way when someone like the Rock does it (_or the aforementioned Triple H for that matter_). And what makes that so much more ironic is the fact that the Rock isn't even a third of what he used to be on the mic, while one could argue that Punk's minor drop in quality probably stems from creative not allowing him to shoot as much as he could when his contract was coming to an end. And hey, at the very least, Punk can at least articulate himself very well and even when he's not on, just about everything he says is almost entirely accurate about the current state of the WWE, or the individual he's cutting down.

Face it, some of the best in biz on the mic have been repetitive at one time or another--even my favorite in Edge. But what makes a performer like Punk all the more interesting is his unapologetic nature, his accountability, and his experience and knowledge not only within the wrestling industry, but within a company as ass backwards as the WWE. 

So continue to dislike the guy all you want, but don't expect myself or anyone else to take you serious when you're only privy to cutting down his promos and not the overbearingly weak ass guys like the Rock or Triple H, who haven't said an interesting word in God knows how long, let alone an entire segment that could actually convince me that they "still got it."


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree that John Cena won this round with The Rock. The Rock got a fantastic crowd reaction and had them right in the palm of his hand, but he didn't actually say anything. Cena came out and said just a few lines that had a lot of impact. The fact that he called The Rock out for writing promo lines on his wrist, that Cena said he disses Rock when he's gone...and when he's there, and that he doesn't like Dwayane, and that he'll be kicking Dwayne's ass at WM before walking out and making fun of Rock for his Twitter obsession by saying "Trend that" all won it for Cena. Rock, in comparison, did nothing but ramble until Cena got there, walked around while Cena talked, looked at Cena when Cena was dissing him, and then let Cena walk all the way out before saying anything in back.

And seeing Rock whore about twitter isn't entertaining. I give him props for being able to get the crowd pumped (something that damn near the rest of the roster can do), but I found no enjoyment in his promo last night. He started off strong, but about half way through it, it felt like he was being a parody of himself (or maybe his act is just dated as fuck).


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't know why everyone is arguing about who is the best on the mic.  Everyone knows the top 3 of all time are:

3.) Funaki  circa 1999(Indeed)

2.) Head shrinker Samu 

1.) Ron Simmons circa 2006 (DAMN)

Come at me


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Don't know why everyone is arguing about who is the best on the mic.  Everyone knows the top 3 of all time are:
> 
> 3.) Funaki  circa 1999(Indeed)
> 
> ...



Very weak my good sir...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> Very weak my good sir...


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That shit doesn't count friend was obviously high as fuck.  Hell he even mentions blaze and high in the promo.



He was at the Hardy Party the night before celebrating with Jeff his victory.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

They shouldn't party so hard before a match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

None of you losers mentioned Scott Steiner, which means you're all a bunch of mark-ass little Jimmys.


----------



## Darc (Feb 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> None of you losers mentioned Scott Steiner, which means you're all a bunch of mark-ass little Jimmys.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3-1zTcQOg[/YOUTUBE]

Funniest man ever


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 28, 2012)

Darc said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3-1zTcQOg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Funniest man ever



I think I saw Zack Ryder there.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> None of you losers mentioned Scott Steiner, which means you're all a bunch of mark-ass little Jimmys.


Obligatory:

[YOUTUBE]1QbxySfWNZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> According to NF(some people here at least), CM Punk invented shoot promos



Wrong...it was Chris Jericho. And he created Canada too.

Also I just came upon this and it made me lol-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU40Zx_idsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> None of you losers mentioned Scott Steiner, which means you're all a bunch of mark-ass little Jimmys.



Well yeah if we are including retards then I would have to add Eugene and Alex riley to steiner to make my top 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2012)

Scott Steiner comes from a highly educated university and has wrestled countries. You show him some respect, you piece of white trash. There's a 143 1/3% chance that he's the greatest promo giver of all-time. He's doing you an egg! I'm hungry!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scott Steiner comes from a highly educated university and has wrestled countries. You show him some respect, you piece of white trash. There's a 143 1/3% chance that he's the greatest promo giver of all-time. He's doing you an egg! I'm hungry!



Indeed 

I remember when he came to town and ordered a pizza from my buddy the convo went something like this...

Buddy: Hello Jabroni pizza
SS: Ah shit you dumb son of a bitch fuck cheese and pepperoni
B: Am I to understand you want a cheese and pepperoni pizza?  what size?
SS: Large enough to please your mother fuck shit large enough for my freaks holla if you can hear me
B: I hear you loud and clear sir.  So you want a large cheese and pepperoni pizza anything else?
SS: HA!
B: Is that a yes or a no?
SS: Suck my Dick I will fuck your sister 50 ways to sunday and bend that bitch like a chicken wing
B: You want a bucket of wings too? Hot, Medium, Mild, or bbq
SS: pencil dick fucker my freaks are so sexy I fucked a mule in the ass with your mothers head fuck shit freaks.
B: yeah I am gonna put you down for half medium half bbq.  Will this be pickup or Delivery?
SS: Fucking whores in the ass like your momma I am the greatest ever I am a genetic freak fuck fuck fuck
B: Delivery it is. Be there in 45 minutes
SS: Skinny twerp fuck our sister bitch cunt fucker ass ass cum fuck shit fuck bitch.
B: good bye
SS:


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 28, 2012)

To all the kids that claimed Cena owned Rock, read this article an smarten up


----------



## urca (Feb 28, 2012)

Sooo...did Jericho invent Canada?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2012)

urca said:


> Sooo...did Jericho invent Canada?



Obviously.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 28, 2012)

>Bleacher Report


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a S+ biased report right there


Face it, Dwayne got destroyed by Cena, there's no other way around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2012)

Chris Jericho invented canada?

Impossibru Canada is not awesome enough, yeah I said  it

Hollywood Rock just make him go full blown Heel on Cenas ass


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2012)

urca said:


> Sooo...did Jericho invent Canada?
> 
> pic*



Well, there you have it.

Ball's in Punk's court.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok just watched RAW.

ROCK being awesome.

And for people laughing at the Rock having notes in his hands.  I mean come on people wasn't it obvious it was there for a reason.  So Cena can shoot on something.  The only thing Cena ever had was Rock doing Fairy Movies for Disney.  Sooner or later that got old.

People being disappointed on the Rock are probably the same people who didn't get the Jericho Trolling during the weeks leading to the Rumble.   I'd say Rise Above Stupidity but I'm sure you'd rather wear your Rise Above Hate Tee Shirt.

On another note I'm really enjoying the Bryan and Punk matches I've seen these past few weeks.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Ok just watched RAW.
> 
> ROCK being awesome.
> 
> ...



Quite honestly, they've both reached a ppoint of stagnancy in terms of content, and in that aspect, I wish they'd switch it up. As such, I'm personally going by demeaner, and as far as demeanor, Cena bested him. Simple as. Cena's showing an anger and overall attitude that i'm growing to like. Rock isn't, and he didn't last night.

As for Punk/Bryan, I agree. They've been incredible. They've got good chemistry, which is to be expected, I suppose.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 28, 2012)

Fact still remains Rock had the building jumping and when all else failed instead of countering anything Rock said Cena went for a cheap shot then quickly retreated because after that he had nothing else to say. Planted there or not. And yes it was a good shot.


Run on sentence.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Feb 28, 2012)

I just noticed a strange resemblance.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scott Steiner comes from a highly educated


Yes, I couldn't follow 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EarU--5cYOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Fact still remains Rock had the building jumping and when all else failed instead of countering anything Rock said Cena went for a cheap shot then quickly retreated because after that he had nothing else to say. Planted there or not. And yes it was a good shot.
> 
> 
> Run on sentence.




He countered what Rock had to say by shaming the crowd into complete silence and telling the guy to his face that he didn't like him and was gonna kick his ass at WM. 'Course, ol' Dwayne went into total bitch mode and whined about Cena not sticking around so he could slap his lips off even though John was in his face talking for a good 2-3 minutes... 

Also, people actually thinking that Vince would let Punk legitimately shoot like he supposedly did back during the summer is downright hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 29, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *He countered what Rock had to say by shaming the crowd into complete silence and telling the guy to his face that he didn't like him and was gonna kick his ass at WM.* 'Course, ol' Dwayne went into total bitch mode and whined about Cena not sticking around so he could slap his lips off even though John was in his face talking for a good 2-3 minutes...
> 
> Also, people actually thinking that Vince would let Punk legitimately shoot like he supposedly did back during the summer is downright hilarious.



No. The crowd and Rock gave him a chance to say what he wanted to say. Then when he got to his cheap shot, he turned tail and ran. that...was the bitch move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

CM Punk invented shooting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 29, 2012)

So is there any preview info for the upcoming Raw?  I'm interested to see whether or not the Rock shows up for this coming Raw due to what happen this past Monday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 29, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk invented shooting.



Jericho did...


----------



## mow (Feb 29, 2012)

To all the kids that claimed Rock owned Cena, read this article an smarten up 



could most of you stop turning this into a PS3 vs 360-esque debate? I like how you call others morons and assume they are cena cock munchers just for saying the Rock's promo was crap, and vica versa. That's retarded. I like the Rock a shit ton more than Cena and he bombed the fuck last night. Just an opinion, as well as fact. 

Saying Cena > Rock last night doesn't mean I think your mum's a whore who sells tricks for crack. Stop taking it so damn personally. Jesus. Your making my internets 40% less amusing. Is wayne brady gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 29, 2012)

The Rock could have at least gave a good reason for not showing up anymore except for Survivor Series despite saying he was back and never leaving. I didn't expect him to show up every week but i did expect him to be there once or twice every other month.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 29, 2012)

Ugh after doing some thinking...I am actually not that big on this rivalry as I thought I was...


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 29, 2012)

Bryan vs Sheamus is the match i'm looking for the most, because both of them really deserve it and i like both quite a lot. 


I also would enjoy a Cm punk vs Bryan with no interruptions, just let the match flow and we could have a great great match.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck it with the way we have been bitching about cena vs rock it would serve us right if out of nowhere spike Dudley comes down acid drops both if them and wins the match thanks to jack tunney coming out of retirement to make it a triplethreat.

Especially seeing as how spike Dudley invented wrestling


----------



## urca (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys forget about The Rock and Cena for a minute as i wanna talk about the dark main event of SD,its a dark main event,its for the live audience so im not spoiling anything ,so don't worry.
D Bryan is creating a new chant,in the dark main event,according to one of the live audience,every time D Bryan hits Big Show,people chant yes,something like Ric Flair's Wooo.
FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC.


----------



## Godot (Feb 29, 2012)

And everytime he gets hit, they chant "NO"?


----------



## urca (Feb 29, 2012)

Godot said:


> And everytime he gets hit, they chant "NO"?



No idea,.
But that was cool,it'd be awesome if it grows up and expands more.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys forget about The Rock and Cena for a minute as i wanna talk about the dark main event of SD,its a dark main event,its for the live audience so im not spoiling anything ,so don't worry.
> D Bryan is creating a new chant,in the dark main event,according to one of the live audience,every time D Bryan hits Big Show,people chant yes,something like Ric Flair's Wooo.
> FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC.



This sounds nice. I wonder if this whole "yes" thing came from the writers or Bryan himself, since he was training at the Xtreme couture camp for some days(if i'm not mistaken), i wonder if he got that from Diego Sanchez(though, i don't know if he trains in that camp as well, my MMA knowledge is pretty crappy).


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 29, 2012)

News coming out that wristgate was a 'work' to get people on Cena's side, because they want a 50/50 split at WM.

Thoughts.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys forget about The Rock and Cena for a minute as i wanna talk about the dark main event of SD,its a dark main event,its for the live audience so im not spoiling anything ,so don't worry.
> D Bryan is creating a new chant,in the dark main event,according to one of the live audience,every time D Bryan hits Big Show,people chant yes,something like Ric Flair's Wooo.
> FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC.



That sounds absolutely friggin' awesome. I hope it catches on 



T.D.A said:


> News coming out that wristgate was a 'work' to get people on Cena's side, because they want a 50/50 split at WM.
> 
> Thoughts.



Honestly, I wasn't even aware that the wrist thing was supposed to be a shot at him until someone pointed it out. I thought Cena was just being a dick 

Thoughts: Pretty much expected that was the case. The Rock's been pulling promos for years, plus he's been a actor 7 years since leaving. Writing stuff on his wrist now would make him temporarily retarded.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

Wanting a 50/50 split for Cena in the Rock's hometown. 

This is how stupid the WWE is.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

They're probably still kinda pissed that the face of their company got boo'd in his. It's their own fault, but it's a deep cut all the same.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 29, 2012)

From Tuesday's Smackdown spoilers...

_"Eve Torres comes out and cuts a promo like she did on RAW. Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match."_

I can't wait to see how that unfolds...

*EDIT:* also, Kane returned to Smackdown to beat up Randy Orton just like he did Cena.

Now we know that Orton will be embracing the hate at WM28.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> _"Eve Torres comes out and cuts a promo like she did on RAW. Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match."_



Funniest... summary... ever.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> From Tuesday's Smackdown spoilers...
> 
> _"Eve Torres comes out and cuts a promo like she did on RAW. Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match."_
> 
> ...



Kane will keep going lower and lower on the totem pole, until he finally gets Trent Barretta to embrace the hate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Guys forget about The Rock and Cena for a minute as i wanna talk about the dark main event of SD,its a dark main event,its for the live audience so im not spoiling anything ,so don't worry.
> D Bryan is creating a new chant,in the dark main event,according to one of the live audience,every time D Bryan hits Big Show,people chant yes,something like Ric Flair's Wooo.
> FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC.




....YES! YES! YES! YES! Man i gotta say....I have been very much enjoying DB's title run. He has done cowardly heel right.



TetraVaal said:


> From Tuesday's Smackdown spoilers...
> 
> _"Eve Torres comes out and cuts a promo like she did on RAW. Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match."_
> 
> ...



Pfft...Orton was born to hate. So Kane is maybe going to try and force Orton to embrace the love?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2012)

the script in wrist plant was the funniest thing i've seen in a while 

also..

>50/50 reaction in Miami 


though seeing the rock fumbling was funny 

Dyamne, Rock, Rock, Dwayne, John, It doesn't matter, it doesn't matter, John, John, etc..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

> "- The verbal battle between The Rock and John Cena on Monday's RAW Supershow from Portland was designed for Cena to get the upper-hand this time around. This was achieved by having Cena point out that Rock had notes for his promo written on his wrist. Some in WWE claim that Cena pointing this out was unscripted. "


Here

No shit really. It was obvious.


----------



## Darc (Feb 29, 2012)

Cena would be so good as a heel man, that arrogant smirk he hits sometimes kills me


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 29, 2012)

where are all those kids who  laimed Cena owned rock now? LOL Shit was staged, clear as day


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, like many promos .
I bet you went "I told you sooo!" to people when you discovered HHH was never considering being absent at this year's WM too, huh?

Cena still put on a better show than Rock Monday, that much doesn't change simpy because of something I thought we all were aware of in the first place anyway. Guess not....

Why is the thought of Cena, the face of the company, being put over Rocky _once_ (I guess twice, technically) so foreign to people? Especially given he's been getting verbal, mental and physical ass kickings for months now. Honestly....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> where are all those kids who  laimed Cena owned rock now? LOL Shit was staged, clear as day


Yeah, we're all morons who don't know that pro wrestling is "staged" including the promos...



It's almost like every time you post in this thread, you get dumber and dumber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 29, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> From Tuesday's Smackdown spoilers...
> 
> _"Eve Torres comes out and cuts a promo like she did on RAW. Natalya comes out and farts, which leads to a match."_
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if Natalya really pissed off somebody backstage to keep getting this treatment.  


As for Orton, at least he gets to be involve in a Wrestlemania match.  Same with Kane.  It should be interesting to see how this feud plays out.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 1, 2012)

Nat: the mark henry of the pg era.

Bet she births a giant turd in the next 5 months


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2012)

i guess some still believed that punk's promo wasn't worked


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2012)

You idiots, Punk invented shooting and getting owned by HHH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2012)

How did the Rock not put on a better show than Cena. He didn't need a plant to get over with the crowd or the people at home. He's not the one who needs creative help in order to get over either. If Cena was a heel instead of this boring bullshit fake Dane Cook thing then yea maybe he could go toe-to-toe with the Rock. Actually if Cena went heel he probably wouldn't get booed half as bad.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't care if a plant gave that idea to Cena--if anything, that "plant" should be given a fucking promotion for finally giving someone something to use to put the Rock in his place.

Seriously, nostalgia whores kill me. I'm as big a fan of the Attitude Era as they come, but even the best tend to fall off towards the latter years of their careers, as evident by the Rock's weak ass comeback ever since his initial promo from last year. Plus, it doesn't help that the Rock is a really shitty actor and stars in some really shitty movies, not to mention his infatuation with social media networks as fucking retarded as Twitter. 

"DURR HURR JONH CENA LADY PARTS TRENDING WORLDWIDE!!11!! DUR HURR!!" The funny thing is, this current version of the Rock epitomizes PG-era--he sounds as equally annoying as Michael Cole every time he needs to do a plug.

I hope Cena wins at WM28, just so millions of people get butthurt about it. That would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, we're all morons who don't know that pro wrestling is "staged" including the promos...
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like every time you post in this thread, you get dumber and dumber.



Be nice


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You idiots, Punk invented shooting and getting owned by HHH.



Natalya invented farting.  Its so catchy I farted for the first time ever last week


----------



## Judas (Mar 1, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Be nice



Maggots don't deserve kindness.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2012)

Jericho invented everything...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2012)

...except good feuds.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 1, 2012)

Rock wins with a sharpshooter... bet 20 dollars on that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ...except good feuds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2012)

omiK said:


> Rock wins with a sharpshooter... bet 20 dollars on that



[YOUTUBE]MrSq_F-gdtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 2, 2012)

omiK said:


> Rock wins with a sharpshooter... bet 20 dollars on that



I am betting on a lamer ending like Rock passes out from some injury so cena wins by default or a Vince mcmahon interference


----------



## Godot (Mar 2, 2012)

Or, you know... Cena beats Rock clean & they shake hands afterwards.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 2, 2012)

Please no....no one needs to see that ugly thing rock called a sharpshooter....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Please no....no one needs to see that ugly thing rock called a sharpshooter....



OH YES! FUCK YES EVERYONE NEEDS TO SEE THAT!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 2, 2012)

Godot said:


> Or, you know... Cena beats Rock clean & they shake hands afterwards.



I would be pretty shocked if either one gets a clean pinning win.  A submission maybe but not a pin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Cena needed a push

who would give him a push 

not austin he wouldnt risk his legacy

/sarcasmyousmarks

Also Jericho invented shutting up the rock


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2012)

Jericho invented being overrated.

CM Punk improved upon it.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2012)

Godot said:


> Or, you know... Cena beats Rock clean & they shake hands afterwards.



If the Miami fans are going to be as hostile to Cena as the Chicago ones at MIB there is no way they will allow it.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2012)

I say Rock beats Cena.

then they have a rematch and cena wins.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho invented being overrated.
> 
> CM Punk improved upon it.



Jericho invented inventing


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2012)

I want Dolph's pink shirt 

Wait for it...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkPWXyYOqXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol, just saw the Eve/Natalia skit.  So this is how Natie turns face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Jericho invented inventing



No, Nova did.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, Nova did.



Nova just copied from the best inventor


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 3, 2012)

Maxine.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2012)

Cena vs Rock
Triple H vs Taker
Punk vs Jericho
DBD vs Sheamus 
Cody vs Show

this is shaping up nicely, but we need some under card going. Are we getting a Money in the bank match? Also where is Ziggy?    

also lol, US/tag belts where are they

EDIT oh yeah, GM match ofcourse


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2012)

The tag belts are on a couple of dudes who's manager gets more attention than they do.

And the US belt just seems to hover around in close proximity to Vickie or Dolph. Nobody seems to find it wierd or realizes that it's vacant. Eh, whatever.


----------



## mow (Mar 3, 2012)

the manager isnt even hot :< she looks more like a dead body being shocked by a cattle prod.

sigh, wwe is retarded. no news there, but still, so retarded.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 3, 2012)

ahahahahahaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2012)

So i heard Orton and Kane are getting into a program on Smackdown. Not sure what to say about this. Was hoping him and Ryder would continue their feud.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 3, 2012)

mow said:


> Cena vs Rock
> Triple H vs Taker
> Punk vs Jericho
> DBD vs Sheamus
> ...



Will likely be the opening match on the show.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Shadow said:


> ahahahahahaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa



This ruined my morning.


----------



## Godot (Mar 3, 2012)

Are they bringing back MitB for this year's WM?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

I hope so lawl. 

Though I think DB shudda been the 1st to lose it .


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2012)

Shadow said:


> ahahahahahaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2012)

Godot said:


> Are they bringing back MitB for this year's WM?





> The original plan was to have one Money In The Bank ladder match at WrestleMania this year, and scrap its separate PPV event.
> 
> There will now be no Money In The Bank ladder match at WrestleMania and it’s own PPV event has been restored to the schedules.
> 
> Officials felt that with the Hell In A Cell match, the card for WrestleMania would be too gimmick based if there was a Money In The Bank ladder match as well.



Nope



> Vickie Guerrero has named her stable of Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler “American Perfection.”


I want my credit


----------



## Psychic (Mar 3, 2012)

Im excited to go to Wrestlemania 28 this year! I got floor seats. Cant wait to see The Rock and the Undertaker!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 3, 2012)

Eve is apparently talented.  May she rape this skank shaming in the face.

And by talented I mean seem to elicit the best reactions.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 3, 2012)

> Moments before SmackDown went off the air, an observing John Laurinaitis - who will assume the duties of SmackDown GM next Friday - alluded that he may put Kane in a match against Theodore Long's girlfriend, Aksana.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2012)

The MITB ppv should be this month, that way the winner can use it at wrestlemania.


----------



## mow (Mar 4, 2012)

Ceria said:


> The MITB ppv should be this month, that way the winner can use it at wrestlemania.



and replace a pointless Battle Royal? Madness 	

EDIT



			
				PWI said:
			
		

> Wade Barrett underwent surgery on his dislocated elbow earlier this week. Unfortunately for Barrett, the injury is said to be far worse than originally diagnosed. After the surgery, he is now not scheduled to return to the ring for 3-4 months, so Wrestlemania is absolutely out of the question for him.
> 
> Barrett's injury will have a major ripple effect on the Mania card. Multiple sources have indicated that there were plans to have a Money in the Bank match at the PPV with Barrett getting the briefcase. With Barrett out, the match has been scrapped.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDZGZB4-X7c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wuAA_ebsno&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2012)

mow said:


> and replace a pointless Battle Royal? Madness
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Should just let Kofi win MITB.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 4, 2012)

at least they didn't continue it giving it to some random person instead of barrett. ziggler would've been a good choice for mitb.


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2012)

> Barrett's injury will have a major ripple effect on the Mania card. Multiple sources have indicated that there were plans to have a Money in the Bank match at the PPV with Barrett getting the briefcase. With Barrett out, the match has been scrapped.


Oh man... Barrett have the worst of luck. I hope he steal someone's briefcase.


----------



## Vox (Mar 4, 2012)

The Barrett Barrage will be back to run riot on these jabronis soon enough.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 4, 2012)

The Money in the Bank PPV is schedule for July 15, right? Which by my math is like exactly when Barrett is due back from his injury 

Actually I don't want Barrett to win the title through the usual MITB route but I'll gladly take that over no title at all.


----------



## Godot (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so fucking close to crying for Barrett right now...


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 4, 2012)

Who was the asshole that caused Barret's injury, Miz or Ziggler? I remember it being one of them two... probably the former since he's such a shitty worker.

I fucking hate Miz.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2012)

It was when he got thrown out the ring with Dolph by Show.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 4, 2012)

Im currently watching The Epic Journey Of Dwayne The Rock Johnson dvd, and its epic , i recommend all wwe fans to watch it also


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 4, 2012)

The Rock, it said, would be there Monday.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Who was the asshole that caused Barret's injury, Miz or Ziggler? I remember it being one of them two... probably the former since he's such a shitty worker.
> 
> I fucking hate Miz.


It was just a case of wrong place, wrong time. Show pressed and threw Dolph out of the ring where Barrett and Truth were going to catch him and shit just happened. Cody and Santino should get some blame for damn near making the situation a lot worse by not calling an audible and doing Santino's elimination spot on the other side of the ring away from where Wade was getting worked on.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 5, 2012)

This news makes me very happy.



> Xavier Woods (former TNA wrestler Consequences Creed) is on the road with the Raw crew this weekend. Woods has been in WWE's Florida Championship Wrestling developmental territory since July of 2010. For more on Woods, click here.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 5, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It was just a case of wrong place, wrong time. Show pressed and threw Dolph out of the ring where Barrett and Truth were going to catch him and shit just happened. Cody and Santino should get some blame for damn near making the situation a lot worse by not calling an audible and doing Santino's elimination spot on the other side of the ring away from where Wade was getting worked on.



That was the part about the whole incident that blew my mind I would get it if it was an immediate elimination after the wade injury but the medical crew was already there working on him and they still went for that side


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

maybe Mankind needs to show these pansies what real falling is like top of HIC.

Ziggles need to ditch his writer , and get MITB  win WHC and lose it to Ryder revolution


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, cant really be sure that they were fully aware of what was going on over there either.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 5, 2012)

During the match after it happened, pretty much everyone left in it at some point in time maneuvered their way over to that side to see what was going on.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

> NFL player Shawne Merriman, who choked and restrained Tila Tequila when she tried to leave his home, and a longtime friend of singer Chris Brown,  has gone after WWE Champion CM Punk on Twitter again. Merriman, who plays for the Buffalo Bills, once got made fun of on Twitter after Merriman unsuccessfully tried hooking up with one of the WWE Divas in Costa Rica.
> 
> Merriman tweeted the following about Punk:
> 
> ...



Twitter fight with the two from 2011


Look at what you did Punk...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 5, 2012)

merriman is a moron.  You should have heard Punk's version of that whole incident makes merriman look like an even bigger tool


----------



## mow (Mar 5, 2012)

^ link me? Im keen on having some lols.

EDIT: ah reading the attached link in the article. lololol @ that dumbass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

Merriman didn't do shit to Tila Tequila. That hoe was trying to get him in trouble. 

 @ a diva not hooking up with a famous person. What an unbelievable story.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 5, 2012)

So... 

Who did Natalya piss off to get such a terrible gimmick....?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

So according to news sites, WWE doesn't know how they're going to set up the Hell in a Cell for WM.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So according to news sites, WWE doesn't know how they're going to set up the Hell in a Cell for WM.



Buy some helicopter & lower that bitch down
Seriously, I heard they was using a new structure


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 5, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ link me? Im keen on having some lols.
> 
> EDIT: ah reading the attached link in the article. lololol @ that dumbass



its kind of long actually but funny



Merriman shit is part 1 around 15 minute mark


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2012)

staying up late for raw tonight.. waiting for Taker/HBK/HHH trololoz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So according to news sites, WWE doesn't know how they're going to set up the Hell in a Cell for WM.



well they have time....still they are idiots for not thinking of this before hand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2012)

taker is gonna offer shawn a wig so he can call the match to his favor


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

LoL Teddy Long made the main event his favorite match....A TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA!


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 5, 2012)

Santino is over as fuck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

HBK again sigh.....


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

Why? WHY!?


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, wow.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

*San*sanity.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 5, 2012)

This trainwreck.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

We love you Rock


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2012)

you can call rock or rock's promos whatever you want.. but you can't deny that he's and they are funny.. i laughed at this one


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 5, 2012)

via satellite >>> Live


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryder's gimp walk.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

That promo was awful


----------



## Ceria (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol at the tea party, 

serious cena is serious.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes thats what we want, the Rock.

The Rock > Dwayne


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryder... what the fuck?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see the US championship went from being something (Ziggler-Ryder) to being forgotten with swagger to being a complete joke again with santino.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

Zack and Eve are the new Morrison and Melina


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 5, 2012)

Why are you talking to yourself John.

Tag-team match playa.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 5, 2012)

There must always be a wwe cuckold, Zack's now taken that role. Now it's time for him to fetch eve's bags while she goes and sleeps with the whole locker room.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone please make Jericho wear pants again


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Did Jericho just slap Bryan's dick?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Yo John Imma Im happy for you and Imma let you finish but rock was doing the third person monologue before you jabroni.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2012)

First off, these 4 shouldn't be fighting yet.  Second, DBD is tan as fuck.  Third, wow hbk is a pretty good troll.  Four, uhm....is Ryder really going into this?  Five, Ace should NOT be here.  This is such a waste of resources.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

This is more like it, Rock.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2012)

Stick a feather up his ass and call him a jabroni


----------



## Darc (Mar 5, 2012)

Rock needs to be like this all the time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

This Raw has been so mediocre


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> This Raw has been so mediocre



What's wrong no tag team matches?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes Dwayne channel your inner Rock , add some hollywood Rock it be gold.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

inb4 Kane tombstones Lil' Jimmy


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Orton sucks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

So Kane returns in what most likely is his last run only to be fed to Cena and now Orton?

LOLWWE


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

LMAO Rain Man.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

CENA! YOU CAN'T DELIVER!


----------



## Darc (Mar 5, 2012)

Cena, get off my television.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> CENA! YOU CAN'T DELIVER!



His voice has _always_ been annoying, but the last two weeks he's been telling it like it is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

But man Cena is killing this rivalry...and not the good way.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Tooth Fairy!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

lol Tooth Fairy chants


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2012)

And once again, Cena wins.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 5, 2012)

Cena just flipped the crowd on his side. Awesome.


----------



## Darc (Mar 5, 2012)

only in Boston lol


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Cena wins again.

Rocky just can't hang anymore. The best thing he could do is just lose at Wrestlemania and never come back to the WWE again, ever.

He's tarnishing his own legacy by sucking so bad during his last few LIVE promos.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2012)

I just want to see them clash at Mania so this feud can be over with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Cena wins again.
> 
> Rocky just can't hang anymore. The best thing he could do is just lose at Wrestlemania and never come back to the WWE again, ever.
> 
> He's tarnishing his own legacy by sucking so bad during his last few LIVE promos.



LoL with Cena keeps taking the pussy way out with his promos? he is winning or doing any better?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

>Lol acting like Boston matters
>Miami on the other hand or Chicago


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2012)

The Rock at his core rips Cena's throat out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> LoL with Cena keeps taking the pussy way out with his promos? he is winning or doing any better?



Look, I'm not gonna keep having to repeat myself every week, so I'm just gonna lay it out in Layman's terms: I hate Cena with every fiber of my being when it comes to him representing the current product of the WWE and professional wrestling. However, to one-side it and act like Cena keeps "taking the pussy way out", to use your phraseology, while allowing the Rock to get away with these putrid promos is absolutely ridiculous.

Whatever happened to the Rock who used to belittle Toronto and Cleveland, while have that endless charisma, terrific vernacular, and fluid articulation? Face it, Cena hit the nail on the head when he said he left the Rock shook. Like all performers, you get to a point in your career where you just don't have it anymore--and as evident by Rock needing to doodle notes on his wrist to help him get a point across, he clearly just doesn't have IT anymore.

As Mobb Deep would say, he's just a shook one. ;-)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Look, I'm not gonna keep having to repeat myself every week, so I'm just gonna lay it out in Layman's terms: *I hate Cena with every fiber of my being* when it comes to him representing the current product of the WWE and professional wrestling. However, to one-side it and act like Cena keeps "taking the pussy way out", to use your phraseology, while allowing the Rock to get away with these putrid promos is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Rock who used to belittle Toronto and Cleveland, while have that endless charisma, terrific vernacular, and fluid articulation? Face it, Cena hit the nail on the head when he said he left the Rock shook. Like all performers, you get to a point in your career where you just don't have it anymore--and as evident by Rock needing to doodle notes on his wrist to help him get a point across, he clearly just doesn't have IT anymore.
> 
> As Mobb Deep would say, he's just a shook one. ;-)



Give this man an Oscar


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2012)

It's all designed so that Cena gets a 50/50 split of the crowd from the Rock.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

So The Rock had people booing Cena & chanting fruity pebbles the majority of the show in Cena's *HOMETOWN*, yet one Tooth Fairy chant an all of a Sudden Cena owned Rock? LMAO. Cena fans grasp at anything to hold onto, verbally & presence wise, Cena is just not delivering. Its too 1 sided, did you guys see when he stared down Cena in his face? Man vs child. Compare both of there pre recorded promo' ? Cena's literally oozed cheese & and defines pg era, Rock throwing all Cena's shit in the river was priceless


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

*shyakugaun*'s complaining...

TRENDING WORLDWIDE!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

They'll have Cena win every week until WM and then the moment he gets to Miami, he'll get a fruity pebble chant. 

50/50 is a pipedream.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So The Rock had people booing Cena & chanting fruity pebbles the majority of the show in Cena's HOMETOWN, yet one Tooth Fairy chant an all of a Sudden Cena owned Rock? LMAO. Cena fans grasp at anything to hold onto, verbally & presence wise, Cena is just not delivering. Its too 1 sided, did you guys see when he stared down Cena in his face? Man vs child



Miami will shook the Cenation, lol  WWE not very bright pissing off Rock fans will just bite them in the ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, let Rock go all out and its a massacre for Cena.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 5, 2012)

lol yeah wat T.D.A said.

you really think Cena has a chance of hanging with Rock when he brings his A-game..

Rock just lookin weak so when cena wins at wrestlemania it looks believable..


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2012)

lol when The Rock stares down Cena, Cena always struggles to keep a straight face, and keeps smiling, Man vs Child.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

You know why Cena did that promo in an empty arena? So he wouldn't have been booed out of the building in his hometown.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know why Cena did that promo in an empty arena? So he wouldn't have been booed out of the building in his hometown.



 this


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 5, 2012)

Tonight The Rock put the catchphrases, trends, and what else aside and simply basically said he was a better wrestler than Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah Cenation would also let you believe that if he and cm punk fued continued with punk unrestricted Cena would have own Punk. lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> *shyakugaun*'s complaining...
> 
> TRENDING WORLDWIDE!



Man vs child .....TRENDING WORLDWIDE!


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 5, 2012)

Rock vs Austin, Rock vs Hogan was 50/50. 

Rock vs Cena .. well it sure as hell ain't 50/50


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Look, I'm not gonna keep having to repeat myself every week, so I'm just gonna lay it out in Layman's terms: I hate Cena with every fiber of my being when it comes to him representing the current product of the WWE and professional wrestling. However, to one-side it and act like Cena keeps "taking the pussy way out", to use your phraseology, while allowing the Rock to get away with these putrid promos is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Rock who used to belittle Toronto and Cleveland, while have that endless charisma, terrific vernacular, and fluid articulation? Face it, Cena hit the nail on the head when he said he left the Rock shook. Like all performers, you get to a point in your career where you just don't have it anymore--and as evident by Rock needing to doodle notes on his wrist to help him get a point across, he clearly just doesn't have IT anymore.
> 
> As Mobb Deep would say, he's just a shook one. ;-)



I think my rep to you should answer what I was trying to say.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

99/1 Rock vs Cena


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 5, 2012)

Cenation or NO nation...where you at, Team Bring it? Smh. Boy oh boy...two weeks in a row, Rocky? The Rock lost AGAIN this week. I'll leave it at that. Lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

After that shitty empty arena promo, Cena automatically lost tonight.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

I swear if if Cena wins...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR9ibXBa28Y[/YOUTUBE]
JUST ONE GUY IS NEEDED TO MOTIVATE THE CROWD!
Personally, I would jump the fucking barricade.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2012)

Both Rocky & Cena did damn good tonight. Those history lessons were pretty damn hilarious, and showed some true flashes of the classic Rock that I use to love as a kid. That's the Rock I remember, Dwayne. No twitter, no kung pow, just Rock going off into caffeine riddled tirades and anecdotes of how much his opponent sucks ad how hard he's gonna kick his ass. It's also good that he finally got serious when staring down Cena, telling him that WM is basically all he's got and that Cena was a child. 

Cena brought his A-game too, gotta admit. The pre-recorded snipped was pretty meh, but once he got into the ring he killed it. Had the crowd silent for a while when he was verbally blasting Rock for those few minutes. Even got Boston on his side by the end of the night. Glorious. Much better than last week. These guys are finally starting to remind me why I'm huge fans of them both. My only issue is that Cena kept that goofball smile while Rock confronted him, and _*they still won't directly address each other*_. Other than that though, I hope they keep this up until the big show.

Other highlights:
-Santino is the new US Champ. YUSH! Now I can actually acknowledge that it exists!
-I'm liking this Teddy/Laurangitus fued. It's getting pretty heated.
-Whenever CM Punk and DB are in the ring together, magic happens.
-Diva's match was actually looking pretty good. Then the divas realized that this was a breach in contract and cut it hilariously short with a shitty finish 
-Ryder's back (YAY), but now as a kayfabe Morrison (BOO). I hope they're not gonna try to actively kill his character. I mean, I know he doesn't generate revenue, but come on, WWE. To ruin him in the eyes of his fans in attendance? Hoping I'm just overthinking things.

Entertaining show tonight.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Cenation or NO nation...where you at, Team Bring it? Smh. Boy oh boy...two weeks in a row, Rocky? The Rock lost AGAIN this week. I'll leave it at that. Lol



So getting booed the whole show in your hometown = winning to you ?


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 5, 2012)

lol at pple who think Rock's lost 'IT'. I guess they forgot his first comeback promo from last year where he hadn't done a live promo for 8+ years..


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I think my rep to you should answer what I was trying to say.



I get what you're saying.

I'm in no way, shape, or form a Cena fan. I can't stand the guy as a professional wrestler--and I can't stand that he's an advocate for the PG-era of the WWE.

However, the fact that people can't look at this objectively and remove their bias, and actually acknowledge that the Rock has been dusted the past couple of weeks, just cracks me up beyond belief. These people are nothing more than nostalgia whores, as displayed by *shyakugaun*'s and others' incessant whining. It's become redundant, primarily due to the fact that the Rock could be exposed as the current PG-gimmick fraud that he also is, yet his marks will continue to be oblivious to it.

But hey, the joke is on them. At least I can be fair and objective about this feud and acknowledge the fact that the Rock has become nothing more than a shell of his former self.

Seriously, what a fucking clown he is to always be making references to Twitter--that's Michael Cole level douchebaggery. He has nothing more in his shtick than lame chants, which he can't even get his stupid fucking fanbase to synchronize, as well as relying on promos that he can't even write himself.

The Rock is done. He's finished.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

yes yes give in to your inner rise above the hate


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

Cena was doing that CM Punk never treat your opponent as a threat shit. Just stealing material from a more popular wrestler basically.


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> I'm in no way, shape, or form a Cena fan. I can't stand the guy as a professional wrestler--and I can't stand that he's an advocate for the PG-era of the WWE.
> 
> ...



We get it. Rock gets it. He knows his time is up. He didn't have to come back, yet he did. That's respectful in itself.
He's here for the fans, for the organization that started it all for him and to ultimately put Cena over.

and you do know that this is scripted...riiiight?  (just checking)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 5, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So getting booed the whole show in your hometown = winning to you ?



Lol So we gon act like the crowd aint turn on Dwayne tonight? At the end of da night, it was Cena who had the upper hand. In the last segment, the fans mocked Rocky by chanting Tooth Fairy...the look on Rock's face said it all. Also, Cena no sold him. Rock got frustrated, called Cena a bad word, and stormed off. Lol.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I get what you're saying.
> 
> I'm in no way, shape, or form a Cena fan. I can't stand the guy as a professional wrestler--and I can't stand that he's an advocate for the PG-era of the WWE.
> 
> ...



Out of everyone here you seem the most worked up, this leads me to think two things, either your a HUGE Rock hater, or your a Under Cover Cena fan, *bias ? BIas? LOL.* You saying Rock got dusted shatters your credibility, Last week was questionable, you could even say Cena had a slight edge due to Rock stuttering, But TONIGHT, there was a clear victor, Compare the video promos Rock wins, Compare Crowd Reactions Rock wins, Compare the intensity badassed Meter Rocks WINS, like i said the stare down told the whole story, Man vs Child






Rated R Superstar said:


> Lol So we gon act like the crowd aint turn on Dwayne tonight? At the end of da night, it was Cena who had the upper hand. In the last segment, the fans mocked Rocky by chanting Tooth Fairy...the look on Rock's face said it all. Also, Cena no sold him. Rock got frustrated, called Cena a bad word, and stormed off. Lol.



1 Tooth Fairy Chant, in Cena's hometown, you think anything like this  would happen to The Rock in Miami ? LOL. And cena no selling only makes him look worse


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Also, Cena no sold him.



That's not good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

Empty arena promo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Zero said:


> We get it. Rock gets it. He knows his time is up. He didn't have to come back, yet he did. That's respectful in itself.
> He's here for the fans, for the organization that started it all for him and to ultimately put Cena over.
> 
> and you do know that this is scripted...riiiight?  (just checking)



No one writes Super Cena material 

He lost credibility when He said rock lost it as if this was not scripted or work .


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena was doing that *Jericho* never treat your opponent as a threat shit. Just stealing material from a more popular wrestler basically.



Fixed!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

Rock - "You understand something about me, John? Strip away Hollywood, movies, the lights, fame, the catchphrases, LOOK AT ME, AT THE ROCK’S CORE, THE ROCK IS SIX FOOT FOUR, 260 POUNDS OF MAN THAT WILL RIP YOUR THROAT OUT! AT YOUR CORE, YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A LITTLE BOY WHO WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY, ALWAYS AS THE ROCK’S BITCH!" 

Cena - *Thinking to himself* (I will stand here and look like a fucking goofball in front of this guy who will rip my throat out. If I was CM Punk, I could probably no-sell even more, but I don't have that sort of indy cred.)


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Out of everyone here you seem the most worked up, this leads me to think two things, either your a HUGE Rock hater, or your a Under Cover Cena fan, *bias ? BIas? LOL.* You saying Rock got dusted shatters your credibility, Last week was questionable, you could even say Cena had a slight edge due to Rock stuttering, But TONIGHT, there was a clear victor, Compare the video promos Rock wins, Compare Crow Reactions Rock wins, Compare the intensity badassed Meter Rocks WINS, like i said the stare down told the hold story, Man vs Child



Offering a solid rebuttal on my behalf is in no way an indication that I'm worked up.

I'm slightly perplexed at the thought of people having a biased conjecture when it comes to one of these performers, though. The fact you have to revert to a counterargument which you're 100% completely false about shows that nothing you say holds water. I'm not a Cena fan--can't stand the guy as an entertainer, but facts are facts; Cena has owned the Rock over the last two weeks, no ifs ands or buts about it. I don't care what the crowd thinks--that crowd you're citing is also the same crowd that went from chanting _"fruity pebbles!"_ while mocking Cena, to chanting _"Tooth Fairy!"_ while mocking the Rock. I guess that just goes to show how fickle and stupid the WWE crowds are these days.

But what's funny about the tooth fairy chant is, at least Cena didn't have to self-manufacture it as a reason to compensate for his inability to cut a proper promo these days.  Where's Rocky at when he take away his silly chants and his Twitter banter? He's nothing--like I said, a shell of his former self.

You're obviously some petulant twelve year old prone to outbursts, as shown by you coming up with "badass meters" and routinely stating "man versus child" like I couldn't read that the first time, but what can you do? I suppose the world needs bottom-of-the-barrel types to even out the rest of the herd. :shrug


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock - "You understand something about me, John? Strip away Hollywood, movies, the lights, fame, the catchphrases, LOOK AT ME, AT THE ROCK?S CORE, THE ROCK IS SIX FOOT FOUR, 260 POUNDS OF MAN THAT WILL RIP YOUR THROAT OUT! AT YOUR CORE, YOU WILL ALWAYS BE A LITTLE BOY WHO WILL GO DOWN IN HISTORY, ALWAYS AS THE ROCK?S BITCH!"
> 
> Cena - *Thinking to himself* (I will stand here and look like a fucking goofball in front of this guy who will rip my throat out. If I was CM Punk, I could probably no-sell even more, but I don't have that sort of indy cred.)




And this is why Cena lost this week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol, well if anything the Cena/Rock feud is entertaining to watch.  It look like this night Cena took the in person promos but the Rock's video ones were very fun to watch.  Intereseting next week as both Rock and Cena are going to be doing some of their musical antics.  

For some reason I'm getting tag team vibes from Kane and Orton.  It would be interesting if those two ended up tag teaming on that both utillize on hate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

I really hope Kane/Orton isn't a WM match. That shit is just straight up filler.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2012)

For God's sake, Tetra, would you stop arguing with Shyaku? Have his past post taught you *anything*? You're pretty much doing the verbal equivalent of punching a brick wall with your bare hands right now. You hurt yourself and end up with bloody knuckles, and the wall remains incapable of thought. Nothing changes except _your_ mental state.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

wow you can call it deja vu !


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Offering a solid rebuttal on my behalf is in no way an indication that I'm worked up.
> 
> I'm slightly perplexed at the thought of people having a biased conjecture when it comes to one of these performers, though. The fact you have to revert to a counterargument which you're 100% completely false about shows that nothing you say holds water. I'm not a Cena fan--can't stand the guy as an entertainer, but facts are facts; Cena has owned the Rock over the last two weeks, no ifs ands or buts about it. I don't care what the crowd thinks--that crowd you're citing is also the same crowd that went from chanting _"fruity pebbles!"_ while mocking Cena, to chanting _"Tooth Fairy!"_ while mocking the Rock. I guess that just goes to show how fickle and stupid the WWE crowds are these days.
> 
> ...



And you resort to name calling but im the Child , yes im a 12yr old, born in 2000 Rock fan , hey im also friends with E.T . Did the Rock mention twitter Tonight ? hmmmm. Also you watch wwe, and post on a Naruto forum, just like the rest of us step off your high horse you claim Rock sucks so much, but given no reasons why, you say you hate Cena, but havent criticized his parts in this feud, Do you really feel Cena is doing a good job? You are some Cena hater


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 5, 2012)

The Rock use to no sell people all the time. HHH, Taker, Booker T especially, Hogan, etc. So whether or not Cena no sold him doesn't matter. The Rock just didn't have a good comeback for what Cena did. This is another reason why I believe Cena won this week.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> wow you can call it deja vu !



Well, la-di-da


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I really hope Kane/Orton isn't a WM match. That shit is just straight up filler.



The fact that the WWE is so keen on burying Kane after he gave us arguably his best gimmick in years just goes to show the sad state of affairs the WWE is in right now.



Shirker said:


> For God's sake, Tetra, would you stop arguing with Shyaku? Have his past post taught you *anything*? You're pretty much doing the verbal equivalent of punching a brick wall with your bare hands right now. You hurt yourself and end up with bloody knuckles, and the wall remains incapable of thought. Nothing changes except _your_ mental state.



Yep.

Which is why I have no desire to reply to his latest post. The guy isn't the sharpest tool in the box, that's for sure.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Well, la-di-da



Countdown until we get...

"THIS IS JOHN FELIX CENA TALKING TO DWAYNE JOHNSON!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Countdown until we get...
> 
> "THIS IS JOHN FELIX CENA TALKING TO DWAYNE JOHNSON!"



Lol, well we have to sit to those two either singing or rapping insults to each other next week.  

Plus, what did you guys think of that Sheamus/K-mart commercial?


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The fact that the WWE is so keen on burying Kane after he gave us arguably his best gimmick in years just goes to show the sad state of affairs the WWE is in right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's plenty of people in this thread who share my exact sentiments, your boner is so hard for Cena right now its disgusting


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Countdown until we get...
> 
> "THIS IS JOHN FELIX CENA TALKING TO DWAYNE JOHNSON!"



Dont forget at end of raw when cena crushed the can of coors light


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Plus, what did you guys think of that Sheamus/K-mart commercial?



My sister while watching it: "Why is Shaemus giving a tour of the WWE?"

Myself? I preferred the Orton one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Fixed!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I saw what you did there.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGgBvEshxlE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


Cena won


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2012)

Lemme recap it for you guys...

- Cena came out to remind us all how happy he is and how he totally owned the Rock last week and how nothing the Rock says matters to him and it's all okay don't worry he's fine folks

- Rock tried to cut a serious, important promo and Cena spent all of it grinning and laughing and joking and acting like none of it mattered

- After Rock left, Cena suddenly decided it was time to do the serious part of his promo

Cena wins 

Edit: It looks like Cena's wife has forgiven him for making out with Eve.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2012)

If it weren't for that awful shit eating grin on his face, I'd almost call it a tie, but I'm gonna have to agree that Rock put on an overall better show this week.

Next week though, if Cena calls his cousin Marc in to rap with him, he automatically wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope Rock starts playing on his guitar, but then suddenly decides to break it over Cena's head like he was Jeff Jarrett. Maybe this feud will finally have some action instead of people sitting in empty arenas cutting shit promos or talking about how they like to eat creampies.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lemme recap it for you guys...
> 
> - Cena came out to remind us all how happy he is and how he totally owned the Rock last week and how nothing the Rock says matters to him and it's all okay don't worry he's fine folks
> 
> ...







Shirker said:


> If it weren't for that awful shit eating grin on his face, I'd almost call it a tie, but I'm gonna have to agree that Rock put on an overall better show this week.



Ok knew i was making sense, Cena edged out Rock last week (scripted but still), Rock got Cena this week, honestly i have gained respect for Cena, i honestly thought he would get raped by Rock night in an night out, but he's actually hanging in there , my hype lvl for mania is at a all time high 





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Rock starts playing on his guitar, but then suddenly decides to break it over Cena's head like he was Jeff Jarrett. Maybe this feud will finally have some action instead of people sitting in empty arenas cutting shit promos or talking about how they like to eat creampies.



Agreed, the lack of a FU & Rock bottom is disturbing, hope we get a scuffle at least, next raw


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd prefer they not get into a brawl until the final Raw before Wrestlemania

They could just beat the shit out of each other until a dozen officials tear them apart


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2012)

Stone Cold vs Rock for WM17 was a great build and that was completely built on the fact they kept kicking each other's ass every week. 

The Rock NOT attacking Cena is what's so out of character about all this. Back in the day, he didn't need a reason, he'd go ahead and Rock Bottom people as soon as he was done cutting his promo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2012)

What's the deal with John Cena's wife and Eve? It's the second time I've seen someone mention it on two separate forums.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> I'd prefer they not get into a brawl until the final Raw before Wrestlemania
> 
> They could just beat the shit out of each other until a dozen officials tear them apart



Thats going to happen



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stone Cold vs Rock for WM17 was a great build and that was completely built *on the fact they kept kicking each other's ass every week. *
> 
> The Rock NOT attacking Cena is what's so out of character about all this. Back in the day, he didn't need a reason, he'd go ahead and Rock Bottom people as soon as he was done cutting his promo.



 the memories...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2012)

Considering how paranoid WWE is about Cena getting injured it's not surprising


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I really hope Kane/Orton isn't a WM match. That shit is just straight up filler.



Was it too much for them to book Kane/Ryder for Mania? I mean seriously. Ryder looks like a straight bitch now.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn school schedule. I missed Santino's win on that US title.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2012)

The Rock's promo had such a great buildup.  Only to be ruined by a overtly serious promo with Cena.  Man I am hoping we get some action soon.

Rock making fun of Cena's clothes and stuff is getting old.

Cena making fun of Rocks Tooth Fairy movie is getting old as well.

Honestly if they could both just STFU and fight.  Rather than doing a 15 minute promo where it ends in nothing is a horrible build up.  

I just noticed that the last two fights on Mania has a buildup of just lame ass promos of Taker HHH HBK and Rock vs Cena.  Boring


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2012)

Great Raw - I'm grateful that it's entertaining enough for me to watch the whole thing and that I actually care about what's happening (though I did skip the divas match because Kelly Kelly was at the commentary box).

Not even getting into the Cena/Rock thing - all I know is that I'm enjoying it and can't wait for next week. Good times.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 6, 2012)

Zero said:


> We get it. Rock gets it. He knows his time is up. He didn't have to come back, yet he did. That's respectful in itself.
> He's here for the fans, for the organization that started it all for him and to ultimately put Cena over.
> 
> and you do know that this is scripted...riiiight?  (just checking)



Negged into next week 

WRESTLING IS REAL ... IT IS REAL
**

Also what score card have you guys been using cause I have Nat's farting as the number one promo the past 2 weeks followed by Jericho inventing everything, teddy long, Eve going super slut.  I have Rock and Cena tied at 24. 

Also can't wait to see Super Cena 3 at wrestlemania or an ascended super Cena that has gone beyond the level of an ascended super cena.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 6, 2012)

Double post fuck you interwebz


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2012)

I forwarded through 85% of this RAW. Was that bored.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm loving how Dwayne's trying so hard to intimidate Cena and John's all like "Fuck you and your shitty mind games, I'm still chill because I know that I got your ass last week and you didn't like it one bit." 

What's even funnier is that Rock tried to do the same thing Cena did last week, but Cena already knows he's coming and calls him out there ahead of time and just laughs off wannabe-Rock's shitty posturing and the crowd completely turning on wannabe-Rock when he goes out there and babbles like a whiny bitch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2012)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'm loving how Dwayne's trying so hard to intimidate Cena and John's all like "Fuck you and your shitty mind games, I'm still chill because I know that I got your ass last week and you didn't like it one bit."
> 
> What's even funnier is that Rock tried to do the same thing Cena did last week, but Cena already knows he's coming and calls him out there ahead of time and just laughs off wannabe-Rock's shitty posturing and the crowd completely turning on wannabe-Rock when he goes out there and babbles like a whiny bitch.



Let remember the Cenanation joy and cheers of happiness. 

For the moment Super Cena step out to his song (highly doubt he invest in a special entrance this year) in Miami you see how fast cena will bitchified


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 6, 2012)

You think someone in Miami will throw Cenas shirt back like they did in chicago


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You think someone in Miami will throw Cenas shirt back like they did in chicago



Naw they toss him a rock shirt or fruity pebbles


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2012)

People still thinking the empty arena promo didn't seal Cena's fate as complete loser of the feud. 

BTW...I'm pretty sure Cena was reading lines written on his hat.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZc6awQlxG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Mar 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So Kane returns in what most likely is his last run only to be fed to Cena and now Orton?
> 
> LOLWWE



should be kane vs daniel bryan for the title, give kane a title reign before he retires.


----------



## urca (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys missed Ring of Honor's 10th anniversary,they do it like nobody else.
ROH is the place where Daniel Bryan and CM Punk came from,so ROH fans did something awesome for D Bryan.
[YOUTUBE]qB8P9dkisgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

^^^epic  

rock's promos are funny.. but there's nothing behind them.. all rock does is make fun of cena and says how he's gonna kick his ass.. saving grace is that people eat it up..


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2012)

And by the way guys, that was a fight for the US Title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

forgot to mention cena's no-sell to rock's promo at the end.. that was so awkward..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 6, 2012)

man..........this is how you should build up WM........


----------



## FearTear (Mar 6, 2012)

Reminds me of


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 6, 2012)

Watching Rock fans try to defend these promos is fun


----------



## Godot (Mar 6, 2012)

What I don't understand is how so many people think these promos are all ad-libbed or something. Pretty much everything good & bad about Cena and Rock's promos are all part of the script...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2012)

Cenation trying to la-di-dah their way past the empty arena shitfest.


----------



## TRI05 (Mar 6, 2012)

what is the retarted punpun doing outside the nba thread?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You think someone in Miami will throw Cenas shirt back like they did in chicago



You know they will.



urca said:


> ROH is the place where Daniel Bryan and CM Punk came from,so ROH fans did something awesome for D Bryan.



I've said it before, I'll say it again: this NEEDS to become a trend. I'll be quite sad if the WWE fans don't catch on soon.



Khris said:


> rock's promos are funny.. but there's nothing behind them.. all rock does is make fun of cena and says how he's gonna kick his ass.. saving grace is that people eat it up..



That's all he ever does. That's all he ever did. Throughout the entirety of the high point of his career, Rock's promos rarely if ever really had anything behind them. What makes his micwork great is his delivery. People eat it up because the man's got more charisma than even *he* knows what to do with (which has been evident ever since he returned).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That's all he ever does. That's all he ever did. Throughout the entirety of the high point of his career, Rock's promos rarely if ever really had anything behind them. What makes his micwork great is his delivery. People eat it up because the man's got more charisma than even *he* knows what to do with (which has been evident ever since he returned).



no... look at the promos on jericho and stephanie.. he brings them down physiologically... in kayfabe-wise  he uses mind-games to shake their confidence.. and his ammo is usually spot-on.. with cena; he never really brought out anything, well tbh he sometimes did.. and when that happened it turned into gold.. i mean so what if cena dresses funny? 

lets be frank, there's a good amount of stuff rock could've used on cena like; how he's mad that even after rock "went away" and cena busting his ass off for years he gets a negative reaction from the fans and rock still gets great reactions.. or maybe how he flunked in his movie career and just got mad that he wasn't rock version 2.0... all i heard is funny cloths and calling him a bitch every 2-3 lines..  maybe he is shackled i am not sure.. doesn't change the fact that while its funny, its not hitting hard.. as much as i hated how cena laughed at serious rock, it was a logical reaction tbh.. 

not to mention rock never really made any counter-arguments to cena's words.. it started good when rock that he's fighting for the people.. but what his come-back on how cena is more motivated because its all he has? rock could've went and said how the match will have his wrestling legacy depending on it and stuff...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cenation trying to la-di-dah their way past the empty arena shitfest.



To be honest, I preferred Cena empty arena promo, over The Rocks corny history lessons. it was boring. I actually liked Cenas promo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 6, 2012)

Rated R Superstar said:


> To be honest, I preferred Cena empty arena promo, over The Rocks corny history lessons. it was boring. I actually liked Cenas promo.



You mean the guy who made millions more so than probably any superstar in history by selling out to kids as super cena crying that if he lose WWE will drop their most liquid commodity right off the bat . When really what he is saying he needs this win as street cred he is somewhat a decent wrestler? 

Yeah I heard that last week, heard it this week , and we keep hearing that until wrestlemania also he does this same promo each fued fyi.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2012)

While clearly using hyperbole befitting of Glenn Beck, Huey does have a point. It's kinda hard to believe that Cena is truly in danger of obscurity when he's been the biggest guy there for a while now. However, that's not why I personally thought that promo was meh.

I felt like it was meh because he went back to the trope of self depreciation. "I respect Rock's accomplishments, I know I'm nothing to his fans, I love this business, I need to beat him, god I'm depressed." It just seems like a bit of a contrast to how he's been behaving until then. I mean, what happened to just last week when he was calling The Rock a delusional dickhead and threatened to beat the hell out of him? What happened the week before when he said he didn't respect him? The Rock's been doing nothing but bad mouthing you, insulting your fans and calling you a woman, man. To see you not pushing back harder makes you seem a bit pathetic, not relatable (I'm assuming that's what WWE is going for with it).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I felt like it was meh because he went back to the trope of self depreciation. "I respect Rock's accomplishments, I know I'm nothing to his fans, I love this business, I need to beat him, god I'm depressed."



John Cemo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

You forgot Shirker...he was talking about Dwanye Johnson...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2012)

I like when Cena said he had no balls.

I agree, i'm also not a big fan of Cena taking shots at himself.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Cemo



Heh, heh, basically 



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> You forgot Shirker...he was talking about Dwanye Johnson...



The rock, Dwayne Johnson, Dwayne Johnson, The Rock, The people champion, the great one, the most electrifying man of McGulicutty: IT DOESN'T MATTER, DARKNATION!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to see the rock come out to the nation theme, he doesn't need the hype that the current one generates, just this older and simpler one, convey's the message that the great one's here and he's gonna own you. 

[YOUTUBE]MxVdYE7fTQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 7, 2012)

Welp just read the Smackdown spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKYOUORTONFUCKYOUORTON
FUCKYOUORTONFUCKYOUORTON


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

Super Orton Rapage Mode


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoilers please?


----------



## mow (Mar 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You mean the guy who made millions more so than probably any superstar in history *by selling out to kids *as super cena crying that if he lose WWE will drop their most liquid commodity right off the bat . When really what he is saying he needs this win as street cred he is somewhat a decent wrestler?
> 
> Yeah I heard that last week, heard it this week , and we keep hearing that until wrestlemania also he does this same promo each fued fyi.



christ... you are the reason we dont get nice things.

Saying cena "sold out to the kids" is as fucking moronic as old wrestling stars coming back and saying " we gave it all we had much more than this generation ever did." How fucking stupid can you get? PG and the way Cena is marketed is done by the WWE. It's a company directive. It's not like he can go out in the ring, pull the middle finger and request beer while cursing out like stone cold did. It's a different era, different playing field. This isnt WCW where Hulk had creative power on how his matches end. That doesnt happen, ever.

This is the same kinda shit that pisses me off about Triple H saying their generation laid it all out in the ring, as if the current roster wouldn't do the same damn thing if they were allowed to. Are you telling me Punk, Bryan, or anyone in the roster wouldn't go all out if they were let of their leash? It's a WWE directive, it doesn't mean these guys are pussies who are afraid of taking a bump.

But I digress. Again, BOTH PROMOS WERE FUCKING STUPID. Rock talking about HanCOCK? About Cena's dumb merch? As if the rock doesnt have dumb merch (there is a Rock garden gnome. Look it up). Are you fucking kidding me? Or how about Cena doing an ultra serious promo then switching back to his stupid frat boy self when Rock finally got serious? This whole feud is stupid because one is being consistently moronic and childish in his promos talking about dicks and vaginas like a 13 yr old, and the other cant make up his mind between being passive aggressive and truly pissed.

The problem is that neither of them has jumped the other. You cant spend a whole year building up how these guys *despise* one another and not have them physically confrontational esp when they are in the same damn ring.  Having them get involved in a fist fight with no words would do so much more than a billion promos could.

And what makes this even worse is that if you eliminate the time wasted on both people, you'd have enough time to build up, you know, the other matches on the card? Why didnt we get more jericho-punk? or a bryan-shemaus? It's just a giant waste of time, all of it. I cant wait for WM to be over and done with so we get rid of this crap


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol, well after reading the SmackDown spoilers it would seem that a team battle to who gets the overall GM position is inevitable.  Though in all honesty I mostly looking forward to the championship matchs that will be occurring at WM of anything else.  The Cena/Rock is going to be entertaining just on crowd reaction alone since it's technically happening on the Rock's home turf.  I'm really not sure how the HitC match is going to be handled since Shawn has been added to the frey.  It can probably be expected that there is going to be an Eve/Kelly match added to the card and a last minute Divas championship match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

13k posts.. chose this thread for it.. thank you, you hilarious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2012)

Peeped SOME spoilers and got a little psyched at the dark match.  Even if I think Hunico is legit talent is Xavier Woods actually going somewhere?  Ok, that's too much hope I am having.  NXT looks real good, so good in fact I am sad as of right now I can't watch it on wwe.com.  hink it may replace smackdown for me til post mania.  Why the fuck are Ziggler and Kofi on Superstars?  Wait....maybe this is an honest effort to get us to watch SS?

Ok, let's think...what would the audience lose by not watching Raw and SD?  Raw will likely keep being watched because it's live, but it's really the show that seems the best to drop.  Given recaps shown through other shows..if the cool talent a la ziggles and kofi to slater level moved over the SS and NXT til post mania...that may be the better shows to watch.

It's just like achievements.  The content of the show itself is barely what constitutes it's draw among it's core audience.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Heh, heh, basically
> 
> 
> 
> The rock, Dwayne Johnson, Dwayne Johnson, The Rock, The people champion, the great one, the most electrifying man of McGulicutty: IT DOESN'T MATTER, DARKNATION!!!!







Khris said:


> 13k posts.. chose this thread for it.. thank you, you hilarious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Congrats...You Kungpow Bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

THANX 

@Agmaster, all shows usually suck when in wrestlemania season.. wait till after mania..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> THANX
> 
> @Agmaster, all shows usually suck when in wrestlemania season.. wait till after mania..



yeah...wait till after and see how they have no excuse to why they suck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2012)

@Mow


I was being sarcastic to what cena was saying in his promo..... 

that what was used because that is what Cena is portraying in this fued he going to lose everything if he doesnt win instead he just wants the credibility which regardless of what happens his fanbase will continue to love him for. I did not call it PG i said he sold out to kids meaning *he let them turn him into super CENA*has nothing to do with censorship its he been face for how many years (who is he pleasing by doing this) ?Buried how many legitimate Heels? I much rather rock being rock than listen to Cena dribble in an empty arena. 

He could have help built other faces around him , built major heels also but he didnt. SCSA had the rock , Hogan had the Machoman, exactly who come even close to cena in this regard?  



 Rock-SCSA- and most attitude era use to trash talk about how they going to kick your ass all the time guess what? It did not get boring Cena is just being super cena playing the sympathy card when I can see right through this bullshit like if he is not collecting a big check from WWE at the end of the day.  I bet you the main reason no beat downs has happen yet is due to the WWE wants cena fresh as he can be.
The only issue I have with the rock he doesnt really need this check so he should have more creative control and just tell WWE screw it and go FULL BLOWN HEEL like what hogan did for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2012)

Next week, The Rock should run Cena over with a truck just like Hogan did to him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Next week, The Rock should run Cena over with a truck just like Hogan did to him.



Or make his weapon of choice a large box of fruity pebbles.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 7, 2012)

Just read some wacky shit about kharma.  Apparently she gave birth on dec 31 to a boy but it was still-born.  Feel pretty bad for her to hold up your career like that only to have your child born dead is like a double kick in the nuts.


----------



## Darc (Mar 7, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Just read some wacky shit about kharma.  Apparently she gave birth on dec 31 to a boy but it was still-born.  Feel pretty bad for her to hold up your career like that only to have your child born dead is like *a double kick in the nuts*.


Well, metaphorically, that is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2012)

The craziest part is that Kharma lied to people and told her that the baby was born alive and just revealed now that it was stillborn.


----------



## Godot (Mar 7, 2012)

Not crazy, just emotional I guess. She did announce to the world that she was pregnant, I doubt she'd wanted everyone to know immediately.

Still, my deepest condolences to her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

that sucks about Kharma


----------



## Ceria (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah i'm sorry to hear that, 3 months is a bit of a stretch though, i wonder why she waited so long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

guys there's a hogan sex tape..

I am cumming brother 

or 

WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN HULKAMANIA BLOWS HIS LOAD ALL OVER YOU???!!!




second one was not mine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

According to TMZ, the clip they saw shows Hogan taking his shirt off and bragging to the girl about how he's started to work out again. TMZ says the best part is Hogan's thong-shaped tan line.

my ribs


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 7, 2012)

mow said:


> christ... you are the reason we dont get nice things.
> 
> Saying cena "sold out to the kids" is as fucking moronic as old wrestling stars coming back and saying " we gave it all we had much more than this generation ever did." How fucking stupid can you get? PG and the way Cena is marketed is done by the WWE. It's a company directive. It's not like he can go out in the ring, pull the middle finger and request beer while cursing out like stone cold did. It's a different era, different playing field. This isnt WCW where Hulk had creative power on how his matches end. That doesnt happen, ever.
> 
> ...



Very well said.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey, the current era as Orton as the big number 2.  /grin


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Just read some wacky shit about kharma.  Apparently she gave birth on dec 31 to a boy but it was still-born.  Feel pretty bad for her to hold up your career like that only to have your child born dead is like a double kick in the nuts.



Shit, man...

...

... shit....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow....I am sorry to hear about Kharma...that...that just sucks...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn man, sorry to hear that about Kharma. 


As for Hogan, honestly.


----------



## Darc (Mar 7, 2012)

I wanna see this sex tape and tan line.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2012)

Did Hogan no sell her sexing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2012)

Besides the matches already known for this coming Wrestlemania, anyone want to speculate what other matched might be added to the card?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Did Hogan no sell her sexing?



I heard it only last eight minutes, Hogan's workrate is poor, he only does three moves, he refuses to make his partner look good, and he insists on being on top the whole time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I heard it only last eight minutes, Hogan's workrate is poor, he only does three moves, he refuses to make his partner look good, and he insists on being on top the whole time.



Lol, you forgot to mention he'll do an interview with Mean Gene Okerlund after the job is done.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I heard the chick is really brutus


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2012)

Can someone post the friggen spoilers or not?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, you forgot to mention he'll do an interview with Mean Gene Okerlund after the job is done.



LET ME TELL YA SOMETHIN MEAN GENE! 

WHEN THE HULKSTER IS READY AND SWELLIN UP WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THIS 20 INCH PYTHON IS READY TO UNLOAD ALL OVER YOOOOOOU! WHATCHA GONNA DOOOOOOO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2012)

Darc said:


> I wanna see this sex tape and tan line.



you and me both my brother


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcNL7vk6GZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2012)

The reason why Hogan calls people "Brother"



mystery solved..


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

*rolls eyes*  We don't think of you as young, virile, full of life, or much anything else positive.  I'm not contributing to his ego beyond this.  "Die in kayfabe, and stay written off.  May your future endeavors never submit me to your face again."

Ok, got my hatred of the old guard off my ches... *looks @ jericho, rock, UT, taker, sting* ...t.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2012)

Hulkamania will live forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2012)

"die in kayfabe"     reps


----------



## Frieza (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I think The Rock should win WM, but Cena will i.e. Rock beating Hogan as a metaphor of current generation passing the previous.

But if they are going to be repeating themes at wrestlemania. Then the one I want to see for next year is Cena vs Orton for the belt and top dog bragging rights. Kind of like the Austin v Rock trilogy at WM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2012)

The only problem with that is that WWE has had Cena fight Orton on like 2938423 ppvs already. That crap is way played out.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 8, 2012)

At a WM for a casual fan would be interesting..Biggest stage.

Rock and Austin fought at many ppv. When WM came out it was not played out. Exciting every time. There was a reason they did it 3 times.

Two top dogs in the industry giving it there best. They have to make each other look really good.. not just super cena


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 8, 2012)

omiK said:


> Rock and Austin fought at many ppv.



Yeah, but they were actually good.

Cena and Orton provide a combination of all sorts of awful.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 8, 2012)

omiK said:


> At a WM for a casual fan would be interesting..Biggest stage.
> 
> Rock and Austin fought at many ppv. When WM came out it was not played out. Exciting every time. There was a reason they did it 3 times.
> 
> Two top dogs in the industry giving it there best. They have to make each other look really good.. not just super cena



thats cool and all but there's just one problem, Cena and Orton arent on the same lvl as Rock & Austin


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 8, 2012)

The awesome 2009 Cena-Orton series is now "awful." Help me, Jesus.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2012)

Some of you will never get over the past....will you.......

Perhaps not so much orton, but Cena is at that level that rock and austin were at in there prime.
Hate cena all you want, but he is.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 9, 2012)

Did somebody seriously suggest we do a Cena vs Orton at Wrestlemania?  REALLY?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Did somebody seriously suggest we do a Cena vs Orton at Wrestlemania?  REALLY?



Has it been done? I mean one on one. No. I mean seriously these two are suppose to be your top 2 guys, yet it is the WWE that can not let go of the past. HHH, Undertaker, Shawn Micheals, and The Rock are really the headliners in this year's Wrestlmania.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Some of you will never get over the past....will you.......
> 
> Perhaps not so much orton, but *Cena is at that level that rock and austin were at in there prime.*
> Hate cena all you want, but he is.



Not sure if serious......

Considering back in the day Rock and Austin were working with quality , hell even jobbers had better gimmicks than Cena back in those days look up Funaki Indeed.  Please Cena had no competition for the face of the company. He be lucky if he gets a 2 by 2 room in the HoF.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Not sure if serious......
> 
> Considering back in the day Rock and Austin were working with quality , hell even jobbers had better gimmicks than Cena back in those days look up Funaki Indeed.  Please Cena had no competition for the face of the company. He be lucky if he gets a 2 by 2 room in the HoF.



Thanks for proving the point of my post....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Thanks for proving the point of my post....



You sure can not prove Cena is as big as either of them though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> You sure can not prove Cena is as big as either of them though.



Just like Cena no sell promos/no sell offence , the Cenanation no sell points.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Some of you will never get over the past....will you.......
> 
> Perhaps not so much orton, but Cena is at that level that rock and austin were at in there prime.
> Hate cena all you want, but he is.



He is no where near their level.  This era hasn't been anywhere near as great as some of the others. Sure we have had good wrestlers like Edge but he was rare.  And it isn't until now that both CM punk and Daniel Brian are now considered proper main eventers.  Granted Punk had 3 Title runs (nearly wrote 2 forgot the time Jeff had won it off him for like a month) but he was never considered truely up there till his "shoot" promos running upto MITB.  

At least with Rock and Austin they even went so far as to try to be heels.  Granted "hugging" Austin wasn't loved but the first couple of months as a heel he was as nasty as they come with destroying JR, Hardys, Lita and with HHH almost taking down Taker and Kane.  Then there is Hollywood Rock which had some of his funniest times since it was Corporate/Nation Rock.

But with Cena it has been the same boring over the done gimick since before he joined Raw from Smackdown.  Same of everything in the end just runs off my back and I win shit.  Weather it is Nexus, Miz, Orton, Batista or Edge.   None of them really ended a feud with Cena with them on top.  Closest I would say were the Rated RKO duo but even then Cena would come back or even No sell a fucking Punt.

Austin and Rock were not even afraid to lose their rivalries or to job to others.  Cena closest was to lose to Miz in WM due to Rockafearence, and not put the miz over clean.  Then next PPV Miz gets treated like Cena's bitch like every other match they had.  Even his losses to Punk had some kind of interference involved as well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> He is no where near their level.  This era hasn't been anywhere near as great as some of the others. Sure we have had good wrestlers like Edge but he was rare.  And it isn't until now that both CM punk and Daniel Brian are now considered proper main eventers.  Granted Punk had 3 Title runs (nearly wrote 2 forgot the time Jeff had won it off him for like a month) but he was never considered truely up there till his "shoot" promos running upto MITB.
> 
> At least with Rock and Austin they even went so far as to try to be heels.  Granted "hugging" Austin wasn't loved but the first couple of months as a heel he was as nasty as they come with destroying JR, Hardys, Lita and with HHH almost taking down Taker and Kane.  Then there is Hollywood Rock which had some of his funniest times since it was Corporate/Nation Rock.
> 
> ...



While I agree with you, but watch Cenanation no sell your argument.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not even sure Cena is at HBK/Bret Hart level. 

Maybe he's at Bob Backlund level.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm not even sure Cena is at HBK/Bret Hart level.
> 
> Maybe he's at Bob Backlund level.



No one has a large enough vocabulary to be at backlund level

Maybe he is at Ultimate Warrior level


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Then there is Hollywood Rock which had some of his funniest times since it was Corporate/Nation Rock.



People liked that gimmick? I think that's around one of the times I decided to stop watching wrestling.
----------------------------------------

Regardless, in terms of quality you're right, I feel that Rocky and Austin brought more to the table, and the WWE wasn't afraid to use them to put people over (at least that's how I remember it, but my memory of AA gets fuzzier each year). In terms of quality, Cena has been stale until recently, having the same character, cutting the same promos, being forced to be booked in the same pattern of matches. In terms of quality.

But I'm almost certain our personal perceived quality of these guys isn't what Silver is referring to.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2012)

If Hogan/Rock/Austin are the HST...Cena is like Hitman Reborn or something.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2012)

Why are people even talking about Cena?  Win or lose, he's not going to change.  Or maybe he is, but wwe teases interesting plots far too much for a single fuck to be given.  You're right we can't let go of the past, because wwe is due to repeat it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No one has a large enough vocabulary to be at backlund level
> 
> Maybe he is at Ultimate Warrior level



Bingo....Bob Backlund Ran for President!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2012)

Same old trolling shit repeated over and over again?

Cena is Bleach


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Same old trolling shit repeated over and over again?
> 
> Cena is Bleach



Only when he figures out that doing the "U can't C me" with 2 hands will make it more powerful  plot twist


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Only when he figures out that doing the "U can't C me" with 2 hands will make it more powerful  plot twist



By then he switch his pants to basketball shorts and his shoes to jordans with 2   Full arm bans like Iverson


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> By then he switch his pants to basketball shorts and his shoes to jordans with 2   Full arm bans like Iverson



 that coupled with his soon to be obtained super cena 3 level he will become invincible.  By next wrestlemania he will just stand in the middle of the ring no selling the shit out of his opponent for 30 minutes, eventually pick him up, aa him, pin, done.

He will have an unbeaten streak longer than Goldberg and then when all hope is lost the noob HHH will come out of nowhere to save the day


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> that coupled with his soon to be obtained super cena 3 level he will become invincible.  By next wrestlemania he will just stand in the middle of the ring no selling the shit out of his opponent for 30 minutes, eventually pick him up, aa him, pin, done.
> 
> He will have an unbeaten streak longer than Goldberg and then when all hope is lost the noob HHH will come out of nowhere to save the day


Ha ha so you too have found out HHH master plan?

Seeing he was nothing more than a mere maggot in the Attitude Era compared to Rock and Cena . He was destine to go down as a nobody who didnt really had an era in his name.

Thus he hatch this grand scheme, he will infiltrate the mcmahons () 
gain their trust become one. After given winning countless championships and burying many broomsticks, he was still nothing more than a peon to the greats.


So he decided to pick out the most pathetic young wrestler at the time and shape him into an unbeatable being that not even the Wrestlemania streak can oppose. Then when all hope is lost, he would emerge out the depts and  challenge this being where he will silence this omnipotent broomstick and forever making himself the greatest of them all.

(run on sentence )


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes all that and for the championship  fuck rick flair probably owes Trips a 100 grand


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh and remember brothers. Say your prayers, tan your ass, and bang those hookers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh and remember brothers. Say your prayers, tan your ass, and bang those hookers.



 wouldnt it be bookers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No one has a large enough vocabulary to be at backlund level
> 
> Maybe he is at *Ultimate Warrior *level



Speaking of who, doesn't this guy come out with a long Youtube rant to keep up with Hogan when ever he gets any type of press.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah he has already started fucking with him on twitter


----------



## TheWon (Mar 9, 2012)

If you guys don't mind I would like to leave this here. A little series my friends and I started on Youtube. Long time fans talking about wrestling.
 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6pzDP6Jvw4&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Hogan/Rock/Austin are the HST...Cena is like Hitman Reborn or something.



Hogan is Dragon Ball because he's so ancient and iconic.
Austin is Toriko or One Piece since he was a rebirth of a top draw.
Rock is Gintama because he's so damn hilarious.

Cena is Naruto because he builds you up and then disappoints.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 9, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Hogan is Dragon Ball because he's so ancient and iconic.
> Austin is Toriko or One Piece since he was a rebirth of a top draw.
> Rock is Gintama because he's so damn hilarious.
> 
> Cena is *Bleach* because he builds you up and then disappoints.



slight correction, naruto gets good from time to time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2012)

....Cena builds you up and disappoints? So....you mean he is Fairy Tail.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Punk is Medaka Box.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 10, 2012)

C.M. Punk's more like Toriko with both of their rising popularity and being a current gen.

Stone Cold's more like the Fist of the North Star. Both are widely liked, seen as badass, and are part of a older generation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> C.M. Punk's more like Toriko with both of their rising popularity and being a current gen.
> 
> Stone Cold's more like the Fist of the North Star. Both are widely liked, seen as badass, and are part of a older generation.



The Rock is Yu Yu Hakuhso.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2012)

The Rock is Berserk because you only see him 5 times a year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock is Berserk because you only see him 5 times a year.



Ghost, Beserk is current Gen....so Beserk=Undertaker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 10, 2012)

Jericho is Cowboy Beebop arguable the best in the world


----------



## urca (Mar 10, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is Hunter x Hunter,undisputed best in the world .
CM Punk is Naruto,Hunter x Hunter wannabe .


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 10, 2012)

That last smackdown tag team match with the main eventers was pretty good. Laughed at Bryan claiming he has sex appeal, wonder how hard he was trying to not crack up.


----------



## urca (Mar 10, 2012)

Krauser Joestar said:


> That last smackdown tag team match with the main eventers was pretty good. *Laughed at Bryan claiming he has sex appeal*, wonder how hard he was trying to not crack up.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys, if you can bring Wrestling to the hentai thread, can you bring p0rnz in here?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2012)

probably not a good idea.


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> probably not a good idea.



Just don't report, it's not like mods lurk here often.


----------



## Vice (Mar 10, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Some of you will never get over the past....will you.......
> 
> Perhaps not so much orton, but Cena is at that level that rock and austin were at in there prime.
> Hate cena all you want, but he is.



Pfft... hahahahahahahhahahaha.

When Cena saves a wrestling company while putting another out of business single-handed, we can then talk about him being on Austin's level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Hey guys, if you can bring Wrestling to the hentai thread, can you bring p0rnz in here?



Yes....YES!!!!:WOW



Vice said:


> Pfft... hahahahahahahhahahaha.
> 
> When Cena saves a wrestling company while putting another out of business single-handed, we can then talk about him being on Austin's level.



Austin single Handed saving a company...come on. Large/largest part yes...single handed? No...no. But Cena is singled handedly killing a company...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 10, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Yes....YES!!!!:WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Austin single Handed saving a company...come on. Large/largest part yes...single handed? No...no. But Cena is singled handedly killing a company...



HHH is gonna bury it


----------



## Vice (Mar 10, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Austin single Handed saving a company...come on. Large/largest part yes...single handed? No...no. But Cena is singled handedly killing a company...



Austin was the reason why the WWF won the Monday Night Wars. Everyone that followed him simply rode his coattails. The WWF was in financial hell before Austin's run.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2012)

Vice said:


> Austin was the reason why the WWF won the Monday Night Wars. Everyone that followed him simply rode his coattails. The WWF was in financial hell before Austin's run.



Dude come on...There was DX, The Rock/Nation, Vince and a very solid core of mid carders. You way overrate Austin and underestimate the contribution of everyone else.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2012)

^What he said, Austin was  a BIG part of it, but not all


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Hey guys, if you can bring Wrestling to the hentai thread, can you bring p0rnz in here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2012)

Lol, I see an ECW in the background.  Did this occur at a One Night Stand PPV?


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I see an ECW in the background.  Did this occur at a One Night Stand PPV?



Yeah


----------



## Vice (Mar 10, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Dude come on...There was DX, The Rock/Nation, Vince and a very solid core of mid carders.



And? They should be grateful that he made them a ton of money.



> You way overrate Austin and underestimate the contribution of everyone else.





Legend said:


> ^What he said, Austin was  a BIG part of it, but not all



He was THE key piece. All of them, including Vince, benefited from his stardom.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2012)

Vice said:


> And? They should be grateful that he made them a ton of money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But not the sole reason. People back then talk as much about DX and Rock as Austin.


----------



## Vice (Mar 10, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> But not the sole reason. People back then talk as much about DX and Rock as Austin.



So? Their star was only made brighter because of Austin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

Vice said:


> So? Their star was only made brighter because of Austin.



You joking right? Please tell me you are just trolling now.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 11, 2012)

If you werent hype about wm28 before, you will be now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chzbHGWkgIo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

It doesn't...it doesn't...and I am looking less and less forward to Rock Concert and cena Rap. Why? Because they are both faces doing it...and that...ugh...


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2012)

Because they're faces? Not because it's a terrible idea?

Eh, either way I just hope Cena calls up his cousin Marc. By himself, as a rapper he's average.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Because they're faces? Not because it's a terrible idea?
> 
> Eh, either way I just hope Cena calls up his cousin Marc. By himself, as a rapper he's average.



Yes because they are faces. Those two gimmick derived from their heel personas....and yes...terrible ideas too. WWE keeps flipping back and forth having them be serious and then be jokers.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2012)

Even if it's entertaining, you'll still hate it because they're both faces?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Yes because they are faces. Those two gimmick derived from their heel personas....



True, but having Cena rap as a face wouldn't be that farfetched. He already did this psuedo-concert thing a little bit after he turned face, I remember cuz I got the album that it was based on.

Wasn't weird _then_. Though I suppose it'd be jarring to have him bust raps nowadays when his character isn't nearly as much of an asshole as he use to be.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 11, 2012)

John Cena destroyed the Rock in that promo.


----------



## Vice (Mar 11, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> You joking right? Please tell me you are just trolling now.



Why would I be joking? Who made the WWF more money, Austin or DX? Hell, Austin made more money for the WWF than Hulk Hogan did. So yes, DX and The Rock and everyone else benefited from Austin becoming the star that he did because he helped them all make a ton of money. More money than they would have generated on their own.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 11, 2012)

Vice said:


> Why would I be joking? Who made the WWF more money, Austin or DX? Hell, Austin made more money for the WWF than Hulk Hogan did. So yes, DX and The Rock and everyone else benefited from Austin becoming the star that he did because he helped them all make a ton of money. More money than they would have generated on their own.



I would in large part chalk the success and revenue up to extremely solid and balanced booking coupled with storyline that enhanced the talents strengths and hid their weaknesses as the primary reason for the rise of wwf fall of wcw.  Secondary to that but directly related to the first is the firing/quitting of Russo from the wwf and his hiring by wcw


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Even if it's entertaining, you'll still hate it because they're both faces?



No I am just going in with a low expectations after the last 2 weeks.



Shirker said:


> True, but having Cena rap as a face wouldn't be that farfetched. He already did this psuedo-concert thing a little bit after he turned face, I remember cuz I got the album that it was based on.
> 
> Wasn't weird _then_. Though I suppose it'd be jarring to have him bust raps nowadays when his character isn't nearly as much of an asshole as he use to be.



Yeah...Cena is just a happy go lucky douche now.



Vice said:


> Why would I be joking? Who made the WWF more money, Austin or DX? Hell, Austin made more money for the WWF than Hulk Hogan did. So yes, DX and The Rock and everyone else benefited from Austin becoming the star that he did because he helped them all make a ton of money. More money than they would have generated on their own.





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I would in large part chalk the success and revenue up to extremely solid and balanced booking coupled with storyline that enhanced the talents strengths and hid their weaknesses as the primary reason for the rise of wwf fall of wcw.  Secondary to that but directly related to the first is the firing/quitting of Russo from the wwf and his hiring by wcw



This. Vince played his part extremely well. DX was vastly entertaining. As well as the Rock was. People ran around doing DX chops and Rock catch phrases then even Stone Cold's. If you think they were not bringing in the money and ratings almost as much as Austin/Vince then you are just lost in delusion of Stone Cold.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2012)

So how about that Kofi vs Ziggler match on Superstars this past week?  Match 199 for the tiebreaker.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2012)

Austin vs. CM Punk for next year.

And Miz vs. JBL.


----------



## Darc (Mar 11, 2012)

Punk Heel vs Face Austin would be tight, Austin can still go :33

Rock concert and Cena rap sounds awful


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Austin vs. CM Punk for next year.
> 
> And Miz vs. JBL.



I doubt it, I'm expecting Rock vs Cena to drag out till WM29.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 11, 2012)

No, no, they have to do Cena vs. Undertaker at WM29. 

But unfortunately yeah I wouldn't be surprised in the least to see Cena vs. Rock II at WM29 instead.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2012)

The Big Mumbo said:


> No, no, they have to do Cena vs. Undertaker at WM29.
> 
> But unfortunately yeah I wouldn't be surprised in the least to see Cena vs. Rock II at WM29 instead.



Cena would never happen because Cena can't lose cleanly & Undertaker streak will never end, and I don't see undertaker cheating to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2012)

i swear if april 2nd the rock or cena comes out and challenges the other at mania 29 i'll smash my TV and be done with wrestling all together.. its already worn out.. its one of the longest feuds in history and they haven't even locked up yet..


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> i swear if april 2nd the rock or cena comes out and challenges the other at mania 29 i'll smash my TV and be done with wrestling all together.. its already worn out.. its one of the longest feuds in history and they haven't even locked up yet..



You're not suppose to count the days they don't interact.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> You're not suppose to count the days they don't interact.



still sick of it.. they should have done it last year..


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2012)

DOESN'T THE FACT HE'S A WIGGER ANNOY ANYBODY?


Jesus christ, I'm so surprised how many cena fans there are that enjoy  his rap gimmick, its awful, hes from a private school, this dude is the  complete opposite of the dude in 8 mile. He's just embarassing, for  those who enjoy hiphop they must cringe like me, at anything he does  like this. The way he talks and shit is embarassing, doesnt his parents  or siblings feel embrassed that his middleclass suburban white boy who  was bought up so well is talking like this...?

I know its a gimmick, its a cringeworthy gimmick though.

This is why I try to get people to talk about Kofi v Ziggler.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 12, 2012)

There's so much wrong with that post.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 12, 2012)

The IWC sure is living up to it's reputation in this thread.


----------



## Godot (Mar 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> This is why I try to get people to talk about Kofi v Ziggler.



lol what's there to talk about?

"Those two had some good matches"

That's about it. Face it, gimmick-wise those two are boring, and they won't bring in any ratings apart from the small percentage of the audience that comprise of smarks. At least Daniel Bryan's title-reign & heel-turn is a good talking point.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Godot said:


> lol what's there to talk about?
> 
> "Those two had some good matches"
> 
> That's about it. Face it, gimmick-wise those two are boring, and they won't bring in any ratings apart from the small percentage of the audience that comprise of smarks. At least Daniel Bryan's title-reign & heel-turn is a good talking point.



This...though I think he was kidding trying to get us to talk about them.


----------



## Godot (Mar 12, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> This...though I think he was kidding trying to get us to talk about them.



Oh... my sarcasm detector is way off today


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a feeling that match between Cena and The Rock will end up with a double count out.
Just so much trolling potential.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Godot said:


> lol what's there to talk about?
> 
> "Those two had some good matches"
> 
> That's about it. Face it, gimmick-wise those two are boring, and they won't bring in any ratings apart from the small percentage of the audience that comprise of *smarks*. At least Daniel Bryan's title-reign & heel-turn is a good talking point.



You dont be dissing #heel kingdom


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

"suddenly, super Ref"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2012)

Darc said:


> "suddenly, super Ref"



holy shit.. how is this not a meme?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2012)

Darc said:


> "suddenly, super Ref"



The highlight of his career.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

Darc plays on reddit?


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

Never been, Darc is in a Facebook Wrestling group though


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2012)

Khris said:


> still sick of it.. they should have done it last year..



Thank you. Ive been saying since last March. When Rock made his return and ripped Cena with his promo, people were going batshit crazy over the chance of seeing Rock/Cena at that time. WWE decides to hold it off for a year and let the fued lose all its steam and now have their fans not care about the main event this year.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Any stream for tonight? FirstRow is not working for me.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Vintage Cena


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlpsG3SAduE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh God, here we go


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

Thuganomics


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm marking the fuck out.........


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

So white guy is rapping and black dude is playing guitar


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Cena Rising above the hate or embracing it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

Oooohhhhh.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow what a horrible rap Cena.  Bad start


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

Yoooooooooo, that was tight, Cena should keep it old school 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So white guy is rapping and black dude is playing guitar


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

Thuganomics Cena 

You could actually hear the crowd try to rescind their boo 

Too bad Rocky's concert  won't be as short


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So white guy is rapping and black dude is playing guitar







Darc said:


> Yoooooooooo, that was tight, Cena should keep it old school



Even if that is odd now it was not back in like 60's-80s I think for a black guy using the guitar.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

WWE you tease we both know Cena is not going back heel


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

does anyone else see that welt on sheamus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

not only is Daniel Bryant heel gimmick is awesome they add on a pimp factor to it  yes yes yes WWE


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> not only is Daniel Bryant heel gimmick is awesome they add on a pimp factor to it  yes yes yes WWE



It is man, it is.



And it was awesome that Mark henry and Otunga just whooped Kofi, Santino, and Truth's ass.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

Somebody call my momma


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet, Brodus is back, I guess they realized if they are keeping Khali on TV it didn't make sense to keep Brodus off


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Funkasaurus somebody call his mama


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it just me or is Henry looking meaner.


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think he'll ever have a real match at this point but the dancers are all I'm seeing.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

There was a wrestling match in that segment?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

during the entrance, no matter how hard i try to act like i don't notice


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

The wavey blubber hypnotized me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Zack needs to go to Bryant in the art how to not have these divas playing him


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

I may go to money in the bank in june


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2012)

Did Rock show up yet?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

HHH is going to do it for HBK?  Rikishi did it better.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Put Brodus in squash matches
Question his wrestling talents
Put him on a break as a result
Bring him back from a break
Put in him MORE squash matches.

Someone better be getting a huge raise for this grade A planning!
------------------------------------------------

Decent Raw so far. Cena didn't actually rap, it was just his old rap/promo thing. Was disappointed, but it was a good promo none the less. Heh... 'chicken chit'.... The boos turned into cheers again and they weren't in Boston. Wonder what people's excuse'll be this time.

Great match between Shaemus and Ziggs. But jeez, Shaemus nearly Benoit'd himself on that table. I guess when you're in the ring with on of the top bump takers/sellers currently in the business, you gotta overachieve 

Good heel segment with Laurengitus. I prefer if Otunga never stepped foot in a ring again, but I guess you take what you can get. I'm just glad Mark is coming up on top again, even if it is part of a relatively minor fued. It's something.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy shit I just realize , Brodus is heading down the heel turn or he is getting serious atleast. 

Also Cena insulting Miami just made sure the 50/50 split WWE was hoping for got buried.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

Taker said the wrong date


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Well this will be his twentith bound to screw up the date every now and then


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Hard to keep focus when the fans keep 'what'ing the whole damn promo.



Huey Freeman said:


> Also Cena insulting Miami just made sure the 50/50 split WWE was hoping for got buried.



I really don't get this 50/50 split thing. If it were anywhere else, it could work, but this is Rock's home town and Cena is still seen as the guy that "killed" the business.

He's gonna get boo'd. WWE should embrace it.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

I was like wait what the 21st >.>


Tickets are still $35 for mania


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Roday needs to be on commentary


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2012)

The guy is surprisingly pretty good at announcing


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Hard to keep focus when the fans keep 'what'ing the whole damn promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because depending on the reaction and if this is rowdy crowd they might have to make Cena lose or have a riot on their hands .


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

I am pretty fucking certain these two don't like each other.  GOOD!

For context, I mean Punk and Miz.  They hit each other solid.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 12, 2012)

Eh... I doubt a riot'd happen. It's not like the crowd's gonna be full of people as aggressive as an crowd of ECW fantards.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Ugh, the ### wins or we riot shit always did get on my nerves. It's like, 'get the hell over it'.

But then again, mob mentality.


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Eh... I doubt a riot'd happen. It's not like the crowd's gonna be full of people as aggressive as an crowd of ECW fantards.



It only take one guy to motivate everybody


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Ref slides across the apron or we riot


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh shit things just got personal between Punk and Jericho.  LOL


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

wow jericho went dark side


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

Jericho got personal, oh snap.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

Dat Jericho


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Jeebus Kripes. Major low blow from Jericho.

"Embrace the Jack Daniels" storyline?


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

THIS IS THE BUILD UP IVE BEEN WAITING FOR


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

About time the Jericho/Punk feud got dirty.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Legend said:


> THIS IS THE BUILD UP IVE BEEN WAITING FOR



yeah but can they bring it home with only 2 raws left


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

That i dunno, but im guessing they didnt have enough ideas/material to make it stretch so they are doing it now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Ugh, the ### wins or we riot shit always did get on my nerves. It's like, 'get the hell over it'.
> 
> But then again, mob mentality.



it just take one chair in the ring to start the domino effect of over 96k chairs


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Christian or riot


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2012)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEREEEEE HE GO!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

Shocked the Rock has appeared on RAW three weeks in a row.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock Or Riot


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Shocked the Rock has appeared on RAW three weeks in a row.



He said he would be there for a month leading up to WM.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock got the biggest pop of the night


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock's songs are only good when he is a heel


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

FUSION!! Vanilla Ice + TeleTubby = John Cena!  I would watch that sex tape.  BROTHER!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Cena getting raped !!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock doing a smart promo pandering to the crowd so he wont get boo'd lol


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> it just take one chair in the ring to start the domino effect of over 96k chairs



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMt55fi7ZQQ[/YOUTUBE]
---------------------------------------------

King is trying his best not to laugh his effing ass off. 

Rock goin' all low blow with that wife bit


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Lets Rock


----------



## Darc (Mar 12, 2012)

omg Rock going in


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

oh shit rock went there


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

Now introducing the Rock's hit song, "Cheap Pops".


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 12, 2012)

The Rock won this week.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Cleveland Rocks....?


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock raping through song


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock = GOAT


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

Man Rock clearly reading from a script.  <sigh>


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2012)

OH SHIT....**


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Legend said:


> Rock's songs are only good when he is a heel



nah, he's actually being funny this time. 

Rather than getting cheap 'make fun of your city' heat and laughing to himself, he's actually throwing some amusing jokes into the mix.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock OWNING SO HARD!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Man Rock clearly reading from a script.  <sigh>



All rock stars do that.  Hell Ozzy basically does karaoke to his own songs


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

OH SHIT CENA's MOM!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Was hoping he come in with Hollywood rocks theme.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 12, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Rock got the biggest pop of the night



He always does...


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL HE FUCKED UP


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Man Rock clearly reading from a script.  <sigh>



What now?


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock Karaoke Night


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

WE WILL ROCK YOU! LMAO AHAHAHAHA


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Still Rock Dominated


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2012)

In B4 ShadowRep says Cena clearly won the battle.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

Man Rock is a pure Legend most Epic Raw in a long time


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2012)

haha Rock owned.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 12, 2012)

At least we know Queen are so awesome not even Rock can ruin them with his shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

You dont bring rap to a guitar battle !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2012)

Rock didn't read off his wrist this week, just off the world's biggest teleprompter.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Gonna have to hand it to Rock, was able to actually _pull off_ the guitar thing this time.

Save for some rehashed jokes and messing up his own lyrics near the end, he was entertaining as shit tonight.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You dont bring rap to a guitar battle !



Slapnuts


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

Clearly Cena won this.  He had no script.  Like I give any fucks, did you SEE how hard Ziggles slammed Seamus into that table?  Also, black person overload.  It needs to be restated.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2012)

That was so terrible.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Clearly Cena won this.  He had no script.  Like I give any fucks, did you SEE how hard Ziggles slammed Seamus into that table?  Also, black person overload.  It needs to be restated.



Cena had 2 minutes, Rock had 20 mins. Cena only had a few lines to remember. The Rock had to sing and play the guitar.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Clearly Cena won this.  He had no script.  Like I give any fucks, did you SEE how hard Ziggles slammed Seamus into that table?  Also, black person overload.  It needs to be restated.



Not so hard to memorize 2 paragraphs worth of rap lyrics and not playing a guitar ?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> Did you SEE how hard Ziggles slammed Seamus into that table?  Also, black person overload.  It needs to be restated.



I think that was mostly Sheamus was overcompensating and payed for it. But yeah, that was cringe-worthy.

I almost thought it Christ Benoit'd himself, but he just got away with a welt.


----------



## Casanova (Mar 12, 2012)

The Rock won, but he loses points for using those cheap pops, and he used a lot of them tonight.

But Cena coming out to ''Basic Thugonomics'' made my day.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 12, 2012)

yo im dying right now ^


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read the funniest comment on youtube, from now on it is Shena the doctor of huganomics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2012)

Enjoyed watching Raw tonight.  The Sheamus/Ziggler match was entertaining to watch, though I cringed a bit with that bruise/gash that Sheamus got during the match.  So Clay was brought back and pretty much buried Jindar.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2012)

Shadow said:


> Cleveland Rocks....?



Wasn't this the same place of his first concert.  Well first or second

[YOUTUBE]vPVB1COw0Gs[/YOUTUBE]

ah yeah he was in his locker room XD


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2012)

The irony of that lebron comment


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 13, 2012)

Rock wins tonight easily.

I would knock Rocky for reusing material but Cena's rap was equally recycled if not moreso, and he had a whole lot less time to fill.


Huey Freeman said:


> Was hoping he come in with Hollywood rocks theme.



Yeah, I was hoping that since Cena came out to Thuganomics and had the gear that Rock would come out to his Hollywood theme and would be wearing the vest and shades, but alas.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 13, 2012)

B-But Tinky-Winky is a guy.

Though resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Judas (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, last night belonged to The Rock.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2012)

Vince Russo is making a book on how to book in wrestling




> The following announcement was sent out on Tuesday morning by Vince Russo's booking agent, Bill Behrens (SHOWBIS@aol.com):
> 
> BABY FACES, BLADE JOBS and BOOKING
> 
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 13, 2012)

So....John Cena vs Mark Henry is next week.  Didn't this dude JUST heal!  Why put the beast agaisnt the guy you won't let people go hard against?   Ah, the wrost parts of being able to take a step back to see the bigger picture.  Big ups, Barrett.  I still think Nexus will one day reunite and take their rightful place.  You know what would actually make me a fan of cena?  If he wasn't so condescending to the audience.

"This is how I am and I do it for a reason.  YOU are not that reason.  Deal with it, lose, and leave MY ring politely, please."  With a smile.  The problem is Cena always has a small lilt to his speech patterns, even when he siwtches up his voice mode.  That's why 'lady parts' resonates so well, because Cena is acting like a 'bitch' in the derogatory term, as opposed to a female (dog?).  

Sold on Shena and Huganomics.  It will be spread.



Scarlet Plague said:


> B-But Tinky-Winky is a guy.


Lay Dee Parts. *


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 13, 2012)

Chewbacca would own The Rock in a fight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 13, 2012)

Legend said:


> Vince Russo is making a book on how to book in wrestling



If I was there I would ask him what is the best way to deal with egotistical talents who when faced with a match decide to take matters into their own hands and have a match where one guy pokes the other in the chest and pins immediately


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 13, 2012)

Read this article and tell me people who are pro-Cena fans in this feud (or in general) are no selling points. 




The only reason no one is responding to "durr this era of wrestling sux lol" posts is because no one with a brain feels like explaining Pro Wrestling to you like a child for the 10 billionth time. Simply put 90% of you suck at being Wrestling fans, and it's pretty fucking hard to take dudes in stretchy pants pretending to punch each other seriously. Just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> If I was there I would ask him what is the best way to deal with egotistical talents who when faced with a match decide to take matters into their own hands and have a match where one guy pokes the other in the chest and pins immediately



He can teach the art of the run in


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 13, 2012)

Kassius Ohno just made his debut in FCW.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc3QWJ8iEIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2012)

Its Kassius Oh No


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2012)

It's for these reasons that I think it was a 'tie' Monday. Never brought it up before because stating that the Rock and his segments are anything less than perfect gets you a tongue lashing. But hey, since you posted this link and started the fire, I might as well fan them, cuz I can already tell people are gonna start getting pissed anyway.

However, I think the writer's being a li~iitle harsh. What Rock lost in rehashed jokes, horrible photoshop sight gags and forgetting his own lyrics, he made up for in delivery. It was an entertaining performance, he was having fun, the crowd was having fun, and c'mon... "your mom" jokes are always funny regardless of how juvenile they are. 

I do wish he'd stop with the gay and virgin stuff though. I actually prefer the Kung Pow stuff over it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2012)

Just read Smackdown spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



D-Bry/AJ confirmed for best storyline going at the moment


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Read this article and tell me people who are pro-Cena fans in this feud (or in general) are no selling points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stopped reading when he insinuated that Cena cant wrestle accusations were false.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2012)

But Cena can wrestle, quite well actually


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> But Cena can wrestle, quite well actually



Put him in a match with a technical wrestler , they literally put a stencil over the script and go from there. 

You want to see real wrestling watch CM Punk vs Bryant or infact Punk vs Jericho is going to be it.

 Shena is just overrated face who NO sells his opponents and everytime he does that leg drop who see how obvious his opponent is setting that up for him. 

Also the article went on saying same old shit from the rock really where the hell was he for shena rap, oh I guess because he change his theme for 2 minutes that is something different . 

He basically told his readers stfu and allow WWE to continue feed us this Bullshit for the next decade or so. Because cena was face for so long the WWE do not have anyone close who can take the place.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 13, 2012)

> Put him in a match with a technical wrestler , they literally put a stencil over the script and go from there.



That's not what Punks aid about their match at MITB

But i can tell your not very smart so i'll leave it at that


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 13, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Put him in a match with a technical wrestler , they literally put a stencil over the script and go from there.
> 
> You want to see real wrestling watch CM Punk vs Bryant or infact Punk vs Jericho is going to be it.





"Technical" is a term applied to Wrestlers who have zero charisma or presence so that Commentators have something to talk about them. It's a gimmick. An armlock isn't any more "technical" than a punch

Pro wrestling is drama. It's the wrestlers jobs to create it in the ring. Whether they use 55 moves in a match to pull it off or 10, it doesn't and shouldn't matter. It's not *what* you do but rather *how* you do it. Cena is a very good Pro-Wrestler.



> Shena is just overrated face who NO sells his opponents and everytime he does that leg drop who see how obvious his opponent is setting that up for him.



Go back and look at the formula for *every* top babyface in the WWE over the years.

It's a simple formula:

1). Get your ass kicked by heel and sell your nuts off for 20 minutes.

2). Make big heroic comeback and dominate the heel.


Hulk Hogan did it.

*Stone Cold Steve Austin* did it.

The Rock did it.

John Cena does it.


What you're saying has been said time and time again here and all over the internet and has been refuted time and time again. It's beyond redundant.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> That's not what Punks aid about their match at MITB
> 
> But i can tell your not very smart so i'll leave it at that



>Defends shena
>Claims Shena is on par with Punk in the ring
>Calls me delusional 

I ll mail you a box of those yabba dabba delicious pebbles  :



In Brightest Day! said:


> "Technical" is a term applied to Wrestlers who have zero charisma or presence so that Commentators have something to talk about them. It's a gimmick. An armlock isn't any more "technical" than a punch
> 
> Pro wrestling is drama. It's the wrestlers jobs to create it in the ring. Whether they use 55 moves in a match to pull it off or 10, it doesn't and shouldn't matter. It's not *what* you do but rather *how* you do it. Cena is a very good Pro-Wrestler.
> 
> ...


Cenanation in full force tonight ,

So Kurt angle and Eddie guerro had zero charisma? 

Oh I think someone does not understand pro wrestling at all , so by your definition brawlers have all the charisma in the industry? No sir technical wrestling is their fighting style and how they do things what your describing is luchadores or high flyers in the WWE


Guess what hogan, michaels and austin did in their reign as babyface? They built talents, they establish heels and faces to be on par with them even. Please SHena buries all the heels who could be very establish now and buries all faces who could be on par with him. He has no rivalry that stands out.
Hogan vs Macho man
Rock vs austin
Michaels vs Hart
They even bounce from heels to faces to push new faces and talents and mix things up SHena does not do this its the same old routine , I will never back down *salute* <insert motivational speech here to sound like supes >

shena got the company where there was no one who could have give him trouble for top spot in the company , he doesnt sell his matches any one who watch wrestling for over 5 years already know how the match will start and end with shena just like boreton. Sure he has 1 or 2 good matches a year like MITB but how fast did Shena overshadow punks title reign?

When Shena has a match that resembles a wrestlemania 28 austin vs rock match , or taker vs michaels then I will say he can wrestle until then adios.

I feel sorry for guys like ziggles who has real talent and mic skills outside of the WWE and not getting push they deserve.

Shena paid his dues and should get respect but no way in hell your going to look me in the eye and tell me he deserve to be up there with the greats.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2012)

A technical wrestler is someone that can actually you know wrestle. Charisma has nothing to do with it, but baseless insinuation is mad good. Huey already brought and interned your ass.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 14, 2012)

These Cena fans are Seriously Delusional, its embarrassing


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2012)

Funniest part is that Steve Austin is actually a very sound technical wrestler.


----------



## urca (Mar 14, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Funniest part is that Steve Austin is actually a very sound technical wrestler.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> So Kurt angle and Eddie guerro had zero charisma?



Didn't say that.

I just gotta say, I hate seeing wrestlers get mashed up into neat little boxes. Malenko, Rey, Eddie and Benoit for example always get lumped together despite being four completely different wrestlers with varying talents - really for no other reason other than the fact that they traveled together for a number of years. Eddie's not just the best of that lot - he was by far the best. He was a versatile actor, could be dark, could be sunny, could be funny, serious, cooky, gullable, etc. He could work the mat, could roll with the best luchadores in the business and had a strong familiarity with the more high-impact Japanese juniors style. He was as complete a package as you'll see in this business. What's scarier is his best matches involved him in brawls....

Contrast him to Malenko who knew a lot of holds but couldn't cut a promo, had no ability as an actor, was poor in tags, lost in lucha, jobbed in Japan and couldn't get above the mid card in the US - I mean we're talking the difference between say - CM Punk and Shelton Benjamin here...

My point is - Eddie wasn't a good 'technical wrestler'. He was a good wrestler. Period. 

I also love how you call John Cena's matches predictable. Have you seen a Kurt Angle match over the past oh, I don't know... 6-7 years?



> Oh I think someone does not understand pro wrestling at all



Na, I went through my "I hate the current state of wrestling but still talk about it every week on the interwebz lulz" phase when I was like 14.




> so by your definition brawlers have all the charisma in the industry? No sir technical wrestling is their fighting style and how they do things what your describing is luchadores or high flyers in the WWE



Technical wrestling was only a term applied to wrestlers that commentators were trying to get over. It really never had anything to do with mat holds - it's just that people co-opted it and started trumpeting it as such. For example - Ted Dibiase was branded as a 'technical wrestler' when the only real holds he had was a reverse chin lock and his sleeper varation finisher. Everything else was punches, kicks, slams and mostly brawling. 

It's not a fucking style.




> Guess what hogan, michaels and austin did in their reign as babyface? They built talents, they establish heels and faces to be on par with them even. Please SHena buries all the heels who could be very establish now and buries all faces who could be on par with him. He has no rivalry that stands out.



Hahahahahahahahahaha....

Oh man. A top heel is *never* completely on par with the top babyface in the company. Never.

Austin and Hogan would literally lose about 2-3 times a year. Cena jobs far more than that. 

And the notion that losing clean to the top babyface in the company is "getting buried" is fucking hilarious. You know why Austin, Cena & Hogan never lose in kayfabe land? _Because they're the best_. Oh, and I hate to burst that other bubble of yours, but top the top babyface in the company never loses clean to a heel either. That's another thing that's been going on for like 30 years, if you hadn't noticed.



> Hogan vs Macho man
> Rock vs austin
> Michaels vs Hart
> They even bounce from heels to faces to push new faces and talents and mix things up SHena does not do this its the same old routine , I will never back down *salute* <insert motivational speech here to sound like supes >





Savage was *always* secondary to Hogan, and Michaels and Rock only got the top spots when Austin and Bret were away. As soon as Austin was ready to come back Rock became secondary.

And I don't even need to get into the huge paradigm shift that would need to take place for Cena to turn heel. 



> shena got the company where there was no one who could have give him trouble for top spot in the company



Yes, Cena became the top babyface in the company when they were looking for a new top babyface. That goes against what you're trying to argue. 



> he doesnt sell his matches



Uh, he does actually, and does it very well. As I mentioned, Cena's working a top babyface formula that's been used in the WWE for like the past 30 years. It's just people like you who lack perspective/have only been watching Wrestling for 10 years (and even then, you were a kid at the time)/haven't bothered to go back and actually learn your history who don't know. Go back and learn your history and stop parroting Meltzer.



> any one who watch wrestling for over 5 years already know how the match will start and end with shena just like boreton.



You don't even need to have been watching Wrestling for 5 years to know Wrestling is really fucking predictable.



> Sure he has 1 or 2 good matches a year like MITB but how fast did Shena overshadow punks title reign?



What?




> I feel sorry for guys like ziggles who has real talent and mic skills outside of the WWE and not getting push they deserve.



How does this at all relate to Cena?




> Funniest part is that Steve Austin is actually a very sound technical wrestler.



Ugh. It's like I can predict what you're about to say before you even type. 

Austin's role in the company in early 97 was entirely different to his role in the company from 98 onward. Of course he would have worked a different way.

And again, Austin wasn't a "durr good technical wrestler." He was a good Wrestler. Period.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2012)

I cant wait for WM to be over, all these old "fans" will crawl back into what ever hole they've been in the last 10 years and we can get back to talking about the shows again...

I always laugh at those who say Cena cant wrestle. Bret Hart seemed to disagree with that statement, considering Brets history and abilities, I think I'll take his opinion about a mans abilities to wrestle over random "fans" online...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Care to give me a link and cite where bret said this and it better not be a WWE source either because that is him just showing face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2012)

When Cena shows up he doesn't put on the pathetic matches you would think he does. But most nights that man is not in there putting on a classic, and by most nights I mean outside of maybe 10 matches in a 8 year run. 

He's the Sasuke of the WWE-verse, not as bad as everyone thinks he is but he'll never be looked at as a "good" or "dynamic" character in spite of his popularity.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I will say this every wrestler in the top echelon with the exception of foley are all 5 move guys there is a reason for this to decrease the chance for injury.  Cena does it,  austin, Rock did it, and Punk is currently doing it but to Punks credit he will do the occasional goofy thing at house shows/raw.  If you get injured you make no one money well unless you can do commentary.

My problem with Cena is and this is a fact the guy has very few "holy shit" moments for the career he has had.  Now from a business POV this is the smart way to do it.  From a blood thirsty smark pov it does leave some wanting.

Also the technical wrestler shit is just going around in a circle.  Yes technical wrestling is a style.  Why do the boorish guys get labeled like that? Because if you have no personality you better be damn good in the ring hence why coincidentally most boring guys are "technical"


----------



## Darc (Mar 14, 2012)

Cena isn't the worst wrestler, put him in the ring with someone who can really go like Punk and the match looks good, he's just average but popular as hell, nothing special.



SilverCross said:


> I cant wait for WM to be over, all these old "fans" will crawl back into what ever hole they've been in the last 10 years and we can get back to talking about the shows again...
> 
> I always laugh at those who say Cena cant wrestle. Bret Hart seemed to disagree with that statement, considering Brets history and abilities, I think I'll take his opinion about a mans abilities to wrestle over random "fans" online...



Source? If u can get your lips off Cenas nuts long enough to find it


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh shit son!!! Got Wrecked!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Well I will say this every wrestler in the top echelon with the exception of foley are all 5 move guys there is a reason for this to decrease the chance for injury.  Cena does it,  austin, Rock did it, and Punk is currently doing it but to Punks credit he will do the occasional goofy thing at house shows/raw.  If you get injured you make no one money well unless you can do commentary.
> 
> My problem with Cena is and this is a fact the guy has very few "holy shit" moments for the career he has had.  Now from a business POV this is the smart way to do it.  From a blood thirsty smark pov it does leave some wanting.
> 
> Also the technical wrestler shit is just going around in a circle.  Yes technical wrestling is a style.  Why do the boorish guys get labeled like that? Because if you have no personality you better be damn good in the ring hence why coincidentally most boring guys are "technical"



It is not that they dont have personality its just what they are force to work with, if given the proper setting technical wrestlers will put on the most amazing matches with the most dynamic storylines when the bookers feel like not to book kayfabe wrestlers . Macho Man vs Ricky Steam Boat is a testimony to that as their match overshadowed the main event of that wrestlemania. 

Injuries is a part of the job , this is like you have your quaterback or wide receiver constantly not taking chances or risks to win a game because your afraid he break his pinky toe. Now I am not expecting the stuff what foley went through but it would not hurt Shena to try sell an offence properly, to take more matches where his stencil move set isnt always needed, to be on the losing end of a feud for once. 
 Hell the day he turn heel to push another to company face for a significant time will be the day I stop my shena hate. 

By the way I blame WWE just as much as I blame SHena. They have talents they are restraining or not using to its fullest.   This is the main reason I think we all hate shena how many PPVs in a row was it Shena vs orton or Edge? You think Cena will come back and try push over a new face like what rock is doing now? lol


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2012)

So ... any word on Superstars and NXT for this week?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It is not that they dont have personality its just what they are force to work with, if given the proper setting technical wrestlers will put on the most amazing matches with the most dynamic storylines when the bookers feel like not to book kayfabe wrestlers . Macho Man vs Ricky Steam Boat is a testimony to that as their match overshadowed the main event of that wrestlemania.
> 
> Injuries is a part of the job , this is like you have your quaterback or wide receiver constantly not taking chances or risks to win a game because your afraid he break his pinky toe. Now I am not expecting the stuff what foley went through but it would not hurt Shena to try sell an offence properly, to take more matches where his stencil move set isnt always needed, to be on the losing end of a feud for once.
> Hell the day he turn heel to push another to company face for a significant time will be the day I stop my shena hate.
> ...



I agree with the assessment of wwe handling of cena 

The difference between quarterback and a pro wrestler getting injured is a little different.  A qb is paid to win and that payment has guaranteed money, healthcare, and usually a far higher salary.  So yes they take chances to win.  A pro wrestler is paid to  perform.  You do not necessarily need to take chance to perform.  It is a subtle difference but it makes all the difference in the world.

Also I agree savage and steamboat were awesome technical wrestlers.  My point was not that all technical wrestlers have no personality but the fact if you have no personality you need to make up for it in other areas.  Kind of like a short white dude in basketball.  You can have both personality and be a good technical wrestler there are a lot of examples of that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuck, I missed out on being able to say Cena carried Punk's ass at MitB again.

Oh well, better late than never...

Cena carried Punk's ass at MitB.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fuck, I missed out on being able to say Cena carried Punk's ass at MitB again.
> 
> Oh well, better late than never...
> 
> Cena carried Punk's ass at MitB.



Jericho invented carrying that future alcoholic Punks ass at MITB


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Jericho and Punk both co-invented being carried by John Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho and Punk both co-invented being carried by John Cena.



 Post/kellog  is runned by a  Canadian /American company who make fruity Pebbles which created John Cena abilities to carry asses and guess who invented Canada


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Stu Hart?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> Oh man. A top heel is *never* completely on par with the top babyface in the company. Never.



Really? 

Flair in the 80s and early to mid 90s (outside his year in the WWF) and Hollywood Hogan (arguably > Sting especially during the NWO civil war till Goldberg became champion) were both the biggest names in the NWA then WCW.

Then again there was also the Era of Hunter dominating everything in the WWE under evolution.  Or when Austin was the main Heel with Hunter and the only true main event face was Taker, then later Benoit and Jericho but neither of them were as big as austin.

So yeah there are many times where the main heel is on par of even better than the top face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

The Rock bounce between Heel and face so much because he was always getting a reaction of a Face and when he began his rock gimmick he started out as a heel. so yeah.

@Ghost

  you just mad Jericho will turn Punk into a jeritrollholic


----------



## Casanova (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn! I missed the Cena bashing argument, I guess I'll have to wait until next time, to defend Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

I despise that self-denying alcoholic loser, CM Punk.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2012)

Alcohol is good for you ask drunken master


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Casanova said:


> Damn! I missed the Cena bashing argument, I guess I'll have to wait until next time, to defend Cena.



No wonder your from Tampa just hating on Miami own as usual


----------



## Vergil (Mar 14, 2012)

I love how people forget that they used to slate the rock for the same things that Cena is getting slated for. He only uses the same moves, he never loses, he can't wrestle (ref: sharpshooter). As was stated before the face of the company will always go by a tried and tested formula. As soon as they turn heel, lo and behold, they get more diverse in their moves.

I remember when HHH went face when he came back after his quad injury - he only used his sig moves. To get maximum cheers from the crowd, the face has to look a little worse than the heel in terms of ability - they generally win it through 'fighting spirit' and 'great tenacity'

Angle and Lesnar are exceptions, but even when they were face they would limit themselves to a few moves. 

However I'll be honest, I'm not watching wrestling for the technical ability, I'm watching it to see what will happen next. And if the story is good enough but the superstar can't get you to think that, then that's when they have failed as a performer.


----------



## Casanova (Mar 14, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> No wonder your from Tampa just hating on Miami own as usual



Hey I gotta represent.

And Tampa > Miami. We got Busch Gardens.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry folks, I dont memorize the source of everything I read.

More importantly. LOL at the idea of you thinking I'm some big Cena fan.....

I'm not a huge cena fan, I'm just not a blind idiot.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't you know, Silver? Saying anything positive about Cena is being a fruity pebble eating Cenation virgin-tard.

Cena sucks period. He's never been good. Ever. Get with the program, lulz lulz.


----------



## Darc (Mar 14, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Sorry folks, I dont memorize the source of everything I read.
> 
> More importantly. LOL at the idea of you thinking I'm some big Cena fan.....
> 
> I'm not a huge cena fan, I'm just not a blind idiot.



I was just giving you shit 

Honestly though, if Cena never came to be the only person I can think who would of taken on a similar role to be the face of the company would be Jeff Hardy cause the kids and bitches loved him as much as they loved Cena iirc. Would of been nice since he left(I still don't know why he left).


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2012)

You mean Jeff? I thought he got fired or something.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2012)

Nah he quit because if he tested positives for one more drug test he was gonna get a lifetime ban


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

I am sorry I can stomach Cena positivity
such as ....

He has mic skills-  yeah he does
He has charisma- yeah yeah I see some there
He can entertain- Yeah he does for a bit

He has inring skills to put him on par with the likes of bret and Angle and his legacy is as great as austin  -  nope sorry that pure utter bullshit

There is a difference between recognizing fact from fallacy shenanation


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2012)

My question is this: How much character control can Cena exercise? Because the answer changes everything about how you view him. Half of you are mostly right for saying that he's not on par with the greats in terms of WOAH! moments/tech/ mixing it up again, and the other half is mostly right saying this is a tested formula that those who came before him used the exact same thing and that he's really not that bad of a wrestler. 

What everyone seems to forget is that "cena" is nothing more than a character, aka a product. A product that is cash cow to the WWE. WWE will not change its product that brings its tons of cash. Seems to me we should hate more on WWE for forcing Cena's character into a corner (because he'd make a great heel and we've all seen moments of it), and less the dude himself.

Oh and the rock was still a fucking bore and pointless waste of segment time. Again. Jesus rock, the rock concert was one of my fav things. Stop talking about virgins, dick and manginas, for fucks sake.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2012)

mow said:


> My question is this: How much character control can Cena exercise? Because the answer changes everything about how you view him. Half of you are mostly right for saying that he's not on par with the greats in terms of WOAH! moments/tech/ mixing it up again, and the other half is mostly right saying this is a tested formula that those who came before him used the exact same thing and that he's really not that bad of a wrestler.
> 
> What everyone seems to forget is that "cena" is nothing more than a character, aka a product. A product that is cash cow to the WWE. WWE will not change its product that brings its tons of cash. Seems to me we should hate more on WWE for forcing Cena's character into a corner (because he'd make a great heel and we've all seen moments of it), and less the dude himself.
> 
> Oh and the rock was still a fucking bore and pointless waste of segment time. Again. Jesus rock, the rock concert was one of my fav things. Stop talking about virgins, dick and manginas, for fucks sake.


I much rather him break that guitar over Shena head but the company is protecting their investment as you say. Still if Austin had some say in his character surely Shena does.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 14, 2012)

epic ref


refs are the real wrestlers


----------



## ExplosiveChest (Mar 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YbHK0_EtJc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2012)

Seems more like the Shane-O-Mac shuffle to me.


... I made myself sad


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the shane-o-mac shuffle in that one commercial when all the mcmahons are roman citizens and he stabs vince in the back and starts his shuffle.  funniest wwe commercial ever


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2012)

*sigh* I miss him being on air....


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2012)

I liked when he used to do insane spots and when Kane fried his testicles.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2012)

Magnet said:


> epic ref
> 
> 
> refs are the real wrestlers



I was thinking for a sec he'd fall back out the other side.

By the way, what did I read about Oklahoma banning Pro Wrestling?
They mad cause Swagger lost the title?


----------



## Godot (Mar 15, 2012)

Time for some classic, well thought out promos!

[YOUTUBE]h0qwjiEHB20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2012)

Godot said:


> Time for some classic, well thought out promos!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h0qwjiEHB20[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Seems more like the Shane-O-Mac shuffle to me.
> 
> 
> ... I made myself sad



 why is this so damn funny?



Godot said:


> Time for some classic, well thought out promos!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h0qwjiEHB20[/YOUTUBE]



That...was awesome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2012)

By the way where do I know the other guy from?

Wait wasn't he in Santa's Slay with Goldberg?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2012)

If Shane o mac comes back I demand they bring back funaki and his tag team partner for their EEEEVVVVILLLL gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> By the way where do I know the other guy from?
> 
> Wait wasn't he in Santa's Slay with Goldberg?



He's Debo from the movie Friday.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 15, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> I was thinking for a sec he'd fall back out the other side.
> 
> By the way, what did I read about Oklahoma banning Pro Wrestling?
> They mad cause Swagger lost the title?



Apparently, its due to an MMA lawsuit......I dont see this lasting tho.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup debo, the president from 5th element, convict in dark knight, and the answer any wrestling fan should truly give Zeus from "no holds barred"

Real name is like tony "tiny" lester


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> If Shane o mac comes back I demand they bring back funaki and his tag team partner for their EEEEVVVVILLLL gimmick.



Such a sad day when people can't even remember the name of the FIRST light heavyweight champion Taka Michinoku


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 15, 2012)

Godot said:


> Time for some classic, well thought out promos!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]h0qwjiEHB20[/YOUTUBE]



This is like the greatest shit ive ever seen in my entrie life


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2012)

Speaking of Taka

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wMt94KDiQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2012)

Rock or John Cena dont have Mic skills like this 

[YOUTUBE]61A1dK9GXnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2012)

Indeeeeeeeed


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 15, 2012)

Indeed and damn are 2 of the greatest catch phrases ever


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Rock or John Cena dont have Mic skills like this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]61A1dK9GXnI[/YOUTUBE]



"What is this foolish talk about John Cena or the Rock!? When 2 of the evilist superstars in wwe history have just been posted right here in our thread! And do you know why they are more awesome then either of those 2 chumps? Because they are eeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllll......HAAHAHHAHAHAHHAAHA!!!!!"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> vid*
> 
> Lmao i didnt remember how much MSG owned Cena @ Survivor Series, i never saw the  MITB match, Did Chicago own Cena even harder than that?



We did at first, then the reactions became somewhat mixed halfway through the match.

I think someone threw his shirt back though.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 16, 2012)

> ​
> The main event was supposed to be CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler for the WWE Title. Punk got the biggest pop of the night. Before the match started, the ring crew was cleaning up from the broken tables and Ziggler had a ?match? with a broomstick where he fell on his back with the broomstick on top. The ref counted the pin as the broomstick won. The reason he did it is because they used to say Ric Flair could carry a broomstick to a great match. It?s praise for a great in-ring performer. I found it hilarious that Ziggler actually did it.



Broomstick.


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGpm2YjxwMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2012)

Best raw EVAAAAAR


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Mar 16, 2012)

Rock has more than one of wrestling's best promos to his name, one being his heel promo in Toronto. That was just......just...I have no words to describe it. But CM Punk for BITW.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Broomstick.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2012)

Hunter talks about great matches with broomsticks, ziggler actually does it.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2012)

Ziggles is fucking amazing. That house show mustve been incredible. So so awesome!

i watched the match the guy talked about between ziggles and kofi, godmn, these guys put on an epic show!


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2012)

Such a shame they don't give more time to good matches rather then the same old promos.


----------



## mow (Mar 16, 2012)

You dare diss the rock? YOU FUCKING CENACOCKMUNCHER


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2012)

I wasn't talking about the great one! I was more directing it at things like that Elimination Chamber debate they had


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

mow said:


> You dare diss the rock? YOU FUCKING CENACOCKMUNCHER



Mow what foolishness you trying to insinuate here? You are just stating the obvious, but while you been on team bring it , I serve the true masters of EEEEEEVVVVVIIIIIILLLLLLLLLL.....now prepare to DDDDDIIIIIEEEEEE!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2012)

JoMo and Weird AL


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 16, 2012)

FUUUU HOW COME NO ONE TOLD ME THE SMACKDOWN AFTER WRESTLEMANIA WAS HERE IN ORLANDO, I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY, WENT TO CHECK TICKET & SEATING @ TICKETMASTER, AND THE ONLY TICKETS AVAILABLE ARE THE NOSEBLEED BINOCULAR SEATS!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCKCKCK


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2012)

wha jomo....al?  Carlito!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2012)

why did rock have to ruin the mood in the end, it was a good segment right about until the rock anthem... while i love the song, butchering it doesn't make me happy


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> wha jomo....al?  Carlito!



JoMo and Weird AL


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> FUUUU HOW COME NO ONE TOLD ME THE SMACKDOWN AFTER WRESTLEMANIA WAS HERE IN ORLANDO, I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY, WENT TO CHECK TICKET & SEATING @ TICKETMASTER, AND THE ONLY TICKETS AVAILABLE ARE THE NOSEBLEED BINOCULAR SEATS!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCKCKCK



Karma for being such a terrible fan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2012)

Joey Styles On whether ECW should be represented in the WWE Hall of Fame: "My opinion…next year with Wrestlemania in New York…Paul Heyman should go into the WWE Hall of Fame. Verne Gagne is in, Mike Graham is in, and there is no reason not to incorporate Paul Heyman, and next year in NY is the time to do it."


i like this.. make it happen..


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2012)

AJ: "Does this dress make me look fat?"
DBD: "Bulbous"
/nutshell


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2012)

^ I loled XD

Also, lol @ WWE creative's way to justify the match between Kane and Randy. Ohmylol. The crowd's "...okay " when Kane said "AT WRESSSSSTLEMAAANIAAAA " really said it all. Total disinvestment to the cause. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## urca (Mar 17, 2012)

Daniel Bryan blogs on how AJ can be a better diva 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> I wanted to publicly share some things that AJ can do to make herself a better Diva:
> Be taller. Not sure how? How about trading in those Chuck Taylors for a nice pair of heels?
> Adopt a strict vegan lifestyle to stay mentally and physically fit. Maybe if you stop eating eggs, you?ll stop walking on eggshells all the time.
> Highlight your beauty through silence. Be seen but not heard.
> ...





Source : DBryan's facebook page.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2012)

he should do that promo on raw


----------



## mow (Mar 17, 2012)

PS. YES!

fucking hilarious, dickwad DB is best xD


----------



## Totitos (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to believe.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Kelly Kelly freaking sucks


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Kelly Kelly freaking sucks



And Big Show is big


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2012)

and The Rock is the great one.


----------



## Death Note (Mar 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Kelly Kelly freaking sucks



In other news, we need oxygen to survive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Death Note said:


> In other news, we need oxygen to survive.



I dont know about you fellas but I run on Hydrogen.


----------



## Death Note (Mar 17, 2012)

A new breed of humans.  


Have a question, should I go to a SmackDown! taping or Over the Limit PPV?  Which means should I take the chance of spending money on Over the Limit.


----------



## Casanova (Mar 17, 2012)

Death Note said:


> A new breed of humans.
> 
> 
> Have a question, should I go to a SmackDown! taping or Over the Limit PPV?  Which means should I take the chance of spending money on Over the Limit.



Over the Limit all the way.

A PPV >>>>>>> RAW > shit > Smackdown.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Actually, I went to a Smackdown event one time...I think when it was 2006? 2005? Idk, I saw Eddie Guerro a few weeks/months before he died.

I think I remember the smackdown event being better than Noway out.  I liked all the matches there especially The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle, but Smackdown was just more exciting. Probably because it was my first wrestling event and I was just in complete awe of the fireworks and seeing a lot of my favorite wrestlers all in one night come to the ring.

Anyone remember this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeiSkXBu5mU[/YOUTUBE]

People forget how damn funny Triple H can be.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2012)

Flow said:


> Actually, I went to a Smackdown event one time...I think when it was 2006? 2005?





Flow said:


> 2006? 2005?





Only Cody is worth watch on Smackdown


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Only Cody is worth watch on Smackdown



Hey the peeps came back last friday


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2012)

Quit being so vague. lol


----------



## Death Note (Mar 17, 2012)

Casanova said:


> Over the Limit all the way.
> 
> A PPV >>>>>>> RAW > shit > Smackdown.


Over the Limit it is then.

Probably would have a better atmosphere than SD! anyway.  

I could go to the Raw before (or after, I forget) Over the Limit, but have something planned that day so not even considering that.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 18, 2012)

> I wanted to publicly share some things that AJ can do to make herself a better Diva:
> 1. Be taller. Not sure how? How about trading in those Chuck Taylors for a nice pair of heels?
> 
> 2. Adopt a strict vegan lifestyle to stay mentally and physically fit. Maybe if you stop eating eggs, you?ll stop walking on eggshells all the time.
> ...



​


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 18, 2012)

Dat Bryan heel status


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2012)

Totitos said:


> ​



YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

I want Sheamus gets all the build up and momentum, which he is , going to WM and lose . Man if WWE has the balls to do this and make jericho wins I will take back everything I said about the company except for Dr of Huganamics.


----------



## Godot (Mar 18, 2012)

I think Jericho will win the title. However, I'm pretty damn sure Sheamus is beating Bryan at WM.


----------



## urca (Mar 18, 2012)

Guys,get yourselves entertained and read the comments,it's still real to them dammit!


> Dylan Twyford You dont deserve AJ! you suck Daniel Bryan! There's a reason you are not D Bryan for booker t anymore


I hope Sheamus loses,Bryan's the type of heel that WWE can invest in,because he'll be a great babyface,hell,his presence at Jericho vs Sheamus stole the air of the match,people were chanting Daniel Bryan and then people who hate Bryan chant 'SUCKS'.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2012)

^ oh my lord, this is the best thing ever XD It really want to see where DB's character goes so dropping it would be interesting (same goes for punk )

#2 best thing ever: found this old Draft gif from 2011. I died, you guys


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ oh my lord, this is the best thing ever XD It really want to see where DB's character goes so dropping it would be interesting (same goes for punk )
> 
> #2 best thing ever: found this old Draft gif from 2011. I died, you guys



Man, I swear is your name mow or moe?


----------



## Death Note (Mar 18, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ oh my lord, this is the best thing ever XD It really want to see where DB's character goes so dropping it would be interesting (same goes for punk )
> 
> #2 best thing ever: found this old Draft gif from 2011. I died, you guys



I bet there was an awkward silence of "What the fuck did we just do" after the cameras left.


And what Masterpiece said.


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2012)

My fav bit is Rodriguez clapping, realizing he isnt doing it right, does the boomboomboom, still not doing it right 

ah wrestling I love you best when you embrace your own absurdity. 

EDIT: The dude behind Rodriquez! who is that? and why isnt he getting tv time? XD

EDIEDIT: and oh lol, b.clay not giving a fuck gets another best. This gif is an effin' gold mine. I could watch this all day



Masterpiece said:


> Man, I swear is your name mow or moe?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

mow said:


> ^ oh my lord, this is the best thing ever XD It really want to see where DB's character goes so dropping it would be interesting (same goes for punk )
> 
> #2 best thing ever: found this old Draft gif from 2011. I died, you guys


 [YOUTUBE]sTUUjCASehY[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



so begins the year of boreton


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 19, 2012)

Bobby Roode is such an awesome heel.

Dixie's acting, .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

Read another dumb article on bleacher report and after giving it some thought it is the perfect example of wwe doing things wrong 

It was called "The Top 5 Heels in WWE Today" and it was more about who gets the most negative reactions from the crowd
1.) Michael Cole (non wrestler)
2.) John lauranitis (non wrestler)
3.) Vickie Guerrero (non wrestler)
4.) John Cena (face)
5.) Daniel Bryan (apparently the only one doing it right)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2012)

The ending to the TNA ppv was weird. Roode basically walked around and kept calling Dixie a bitch.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Read another dumb article on bleacher report and after giving it some thought it is the perfect example of wwe doing things wrong
> 
> It was called "The Top 5 Heels in WWE Today" and it was more about who gets the most negative reactions from the crowd
> 1.) Michael Cole (non wrestler)
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking about that earlier. There basically isn't even a major group out there that screws over everything. Sigh, the days of Vinnie Mac and HHH are gone. They should have Mark Henry/Bryan and Laurinitis team up in a similiar fashion. "If you stick with me, I'll make sure you get the title and never lose it."

And then after a ridiculously long run, someone (HHH?) comes in and allows whoever the fued was with, to win. But Johnny gets pissed and makes this new champ's life a living hell...

I find it ridiculous that the main event to Wrestlemania just doesn't have enough story/background to it. I mean Rock/Cena does, HHH/Taker does - and to a lesser extent Punk/Jericho does. Seriously Bryan/Sheamus has almost nothing - barely even a rivalry. It'll take outside interference to make that match an OMG type of match. 

OK went totally off on a tangent there. Guess I needed to rant


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone just not care at this point with the whole Rock vs Cena thing? I've always wanted to see this...I just feel as though the build up to this whole match could of been done a lot better.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

I think most folks are just ready to be done with this whole Cena Rock thing.  All the problems with declaring a main event a year in advanced has been apparent and quite frankly I think it is those weaknesses that have people apathetic about the whole thing to do seriously they could have done the announcement at the royal rumble and the revenue would at least be the same


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2012)

For one The Rock isn't ripping into Cena like I thought he would. He just seems more laid back about it...

I guess nothing can actually replace the rivalry between The Rock vs Stone Cold. I


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

And cena was just in a car accident would kinda suck /kinda be funny if he couldn't wrestle because of it especially after all the care the wwe took in keeping him healthy


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2012)

That's because

THE CHAMP IS *HERE*


----------



## mow (Mar 19, 2012)

^




Vergil said:


> I find it ridiculous that the main event to Wrestlemania just doesn't have enough story/background to it. I mean Rock/Cena does, HHH/Taker does - and to a lesser extent Punk/Jericho does. Seriously Bryan/Sheamus has almost nothing - barely even a rivalry. It'll take outside interference to make that match an OMG type of match.
> 
> OK went totally off on a tangent there. Guess I needed to rant



I totally bloody agree. So much time wasted on Cena/Rock + HHH/taker Promos that they barely managed to squeeze a decent build for Punk/Y2J, and nothing at all for Bryan/Sheamus. Team Teddy/ Team Johnny Ace has more gripping background and character development. Which is such a shame because those two are EXCELLENT now and deserve a proper build, not just a run of the mill let's match them. 

But at least "I'm a RR winner, and I choose you!!" is better than "I shook your hand as an equal, YOU AINT MAH EQUAL " that WWE pulled out of their ass for Kane/Orton xD

on another note: WWE needs the return of stables. So fucking badly. It's the best way to push bottom mid card wrestlers, and the pay off of stables is always a better tag division and more importance to secondary titles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

What the hell you guys talking Daniel M. Bryant does not need build up as long as he is a role model to us all we should be grateful he has blessed us with this match at wrestlemania where he kick that Beaker on steroids wannabe ass.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2012)

A stable would be so awesome. First though, they need to get rid of this Raw\Smackdown Roster and make everyone available to each show. I know they are sort of doing it with with the supershow, but when was the last time you saw The Rock on SD?

You know what else is sad? That Truth and Kofi, who looked to be a great tag team are in team Teddy and not challenging for the titles. But I suppose they needed some credible talent in there or else it'd be shite.

I'm thinking there will be a major comeback at wrestlemania. Maybe Austin? Lesnar? Goldberg? Something like that. I reckon it might be in Team Teddy as a surprise 5th member or something. That's what Id like to see. Team Teddy wins it, but Otunga pulls some "he wasnlt registered" legal crap and it gets revoked....or something.

I wish I was in wwe creative


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2012)

On second thought, that'd be a shit idea. If you were to have a comeback of that magnitude it should be in the main event, to have folk buzzing over it. (Sorry for double posting - on my phone and I can't edit)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Stone cold is a shell of his former self 

Gold berg is shit currently , I highly doubt he is in physical condition

Depends on Lensar recovery.


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2012)

Goldberg has always been shit.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 19, 2012)

allow WWE killing the ROck so that pussy can look half decent.............

BRING BACK OLD SKOOL ROCK!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

Vergil said:


> A stable would be so awesome. First though, they need to get rid of this Raw\Smackdown Roster and make everyone available to each show. I know they are sort of doing it with with the supershow, but when was the last time you saw The Rock on SD?
> 
> You know what else is sad? That Truth and Kofi, who looked to be a great tag team are in team Teddy and not challenging for the titles. But I suppose they needed some credible talent in there or else it'd be shite.
> 
> ...



Probably that hairy beast A-Train will be a surprise member on Team ace


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually he donned his back hair to make wigs for the bald men of japan.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvaTtFR_xG8[/YOUTUBE]

Steve
Rock
Mankind
Undertaker
Insane crowd.


A fucking RAW at its best.

Oh, and JR and no Michael Cole.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Zabuza forgot to mention Vince on the Mic as well...he was as big of a star as well.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

This is Chris Irvine talking to Phil Brooks


----------



## urca (Mar 19, 2012)

RAW Stream
Berlusconi


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

>Kane vs Big Show

This can either be really good (chain wrestling) or pretty bad (anything else).

EDIT: nvm Cody is there


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Embrace the Alcohol punk Embrace it


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

Totitos said:


> >Kane vs Big Show
> 
> This can either be really good (chain wrestling) or pretty bad (anything else).
> 
> EDIT: nvm Cody is there



or really short.... 58 seconds..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

That match and promo was far more better then Punk/Jericho opening....seriously.


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2012)

What I missed?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

You call those jacked pythons? HEH


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> What I missed?



a boring ass opening between Jericho and Punk. Jericho via satilite while punk was in the ring.

And a slightly amusing, 58 second, match between show and kane with Rhodes running inteference to allow kane to win. after the match rhodes cuffed show and proceeded to beat him down a bit.


pretty much it...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

even though its no jomo the disaster kick is pretty neat :33


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

I think that promo was for the new character A Train/Albert is going to play 

What ever happen to Skip? Replaced by another white guy?


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2012)

A-Train? **


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

DERAILING COMING SOON


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Darc said:


> I think that promo was for the new character A Train/Albert is going to play
> 
> What ever happen to Skip? Replaced by another white guy?



Probably another black guy power house heel 

Edit: Need a gif of Playa Playa bitch slap to Johnny Funk man NF get to work :33!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Totitos said:


>


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2012)

Albert coming back from japan to rape bitches

And lol@Douglas, when you can't get an ECW chant started in Philly that's the day you know you're flogging a dead horse


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Albert coming back from japan to rape bitches
> 
> And lol@Douglas, when you can't get an ECW chant started in Philly that's the day you know you're flogging a dead horse





Ryder 4 team teddy


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

Rock turning his back on NOD.


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

^ 

Looks like HHH is making sure he's in the last segment this week 



Gilgamesh said:


> And lol@Douglas, when you can't get an ECW chant started in Philly that's the day you know you're flogging a dead horse



Agreed lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 19, 2012)

Shitty Crowd all night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Shitty Crowd all night



they cheering as they see it.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

HAHA! TIME FOR 0-16!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

Miz is fucked Sheamus is still liquored up from St Patty's day.  Mother fucker probably can't feel shit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2012)

Epic promo from Randy Orton.


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2012)

"My name is Randy Orton"

YOU DON'T SAY?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

ZigSwag in the house


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Ziggs white hoodies >black just saying 

Oh hey guys I bought me one of those Ziggles pink shirt- It aint showing off if you can back it up


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

You know, Aksana went from hot to looking like an over used Russian prostitute. 



Masterpiece said:


> "My name is Randy Orton"
> 
> YOU DON'T SAY?


----------



## Legend (Mar 19, 2012)

That wasnt homoerotic at all >.>


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

Dissapointed for lack of boob slips from Aksana.


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

Dang, HHH and Ziggler wrestled in a live show last night? Wish they'd air it, I bet it was good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Ziggler vs Daniel M. Bryant > Sheamus vs Daniel M. Bryant damn you WWE


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 19, 2012)

Just saw The Rock's Promo  Epic


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

Not even Austin as a guest referee would make me care for this match.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

oh shit just notice the Rock highlighted team bring it on his shirt after that rock bottom lol.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 19, 2012)

HHH career is legendary?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

HHH is such a tool


----------



## Darc (Mar 19, 2012)

shitty Philly crowd, what the fuck?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2012)

Shadow said:


> HHH career is legendary?



What you saying broomstick  of course its legendary he buries careers/talents/wrestlers one can say he is like an Undertaker


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2012)

Remember when I said something before.... I meant it.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 19, 2012)

And did no one notice how Rock put over Cena by comparing him to Austin/Hogan, and lmao at king calling the fan response 50/50


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone gif that Shawn smiling, hunter looking Shawn stop smiling, hunter looks at taker, shawn smiles again thing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

I lold at the end.


----------



## Legend (Mar 19, 2012)

The philly crowd needed me


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Remember when I said something before.... I meant it.



Crowd: Whoooooaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 19, 2012)

Rock Bottom, Rock Bottom!!


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2012)

> wakes up to everyone going ballistic on the interwebs screaming "ROCK BOTTOM ROCK BOTTOM!"
> RB delivered to Henry, not Cena

= fuck all yall


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2012)

Rock Bottom's a Rock Bottom. When Rock's been on a leash for a long as he has, we're taking anything we can get. Sad Mark Henry had to be the cannon fodder though.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 20, 2012)

Has HHH and Undertaker Hell in a Cell match been aired yet?


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Rock Bottom's a Rock Bottom. When Rock's been on a leash for a long as he has, we're taking anything we can get. Sad Mark Henry had to be the cannon fodder though.



No, it's not, and you shouldn't be pleased that he finally has done something that didn't involve saying cock/gay/pussy. We're supposed to believe he hates Cena and wants to lay down the smackdown. Going to the ring, all huffing and puffing, where cena is, and nailing a rock bottom, NOT ON Cena, completely fucking misses the damn point!

I know cena was in an accident but if was cleared to fight Henry he could take a damn rock bottom. WWE needs to turn this into a physical thing not a verbal one. We've had verbal for 11 1/2 months, for pete's sake. Get these two guys in a brawl, have EVERYONE back stage come out to try to separate them. 

The difference between Arrive.Stunner.Leave/Arrive.RockBottom.Leave is that the former hits its intended subject and it raises all 8 circles of hell.

Now I'm gonna go to the corner and just do > face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

He was in an car accident , geico only insures on that and not boots to asses


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2012)

[/thread].

You guys make up for everything that happens in the WWE 

EDIT: I gotta say tho, having DB go through midcarders, reversing their finishers like it was butter and having them tap out is the best thing ever.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 20, 2012)

He Rock Bottomed Henry to say "Hello mizark my former nation compadre"  cena had nothing to do with this joyous reunion and it was just a coincidence he was there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

So when is Rock reuniting with Jillian with a rock strudel  bottom


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2012)

Next week WWE'll pull the biggest of twists and have Rock vs Mark Henry as their headlining act, that's what that Rock Bottom was all about. 

Yeah, I really didn't enjoy Raw all that much this week and I'm normally fairly easy to please. HHH/Taker/HBK thing is getting dull; Rock not touching Cena was stupid; Sheamus match was more involved around Miz's story than Bryan vs Sheamus; Another shitty divas match was announced for WM; Orton's promo was a waste of time (wish they would just stop trying to build that up); Big Show match was at least entertaining for Rhodes at the end; Jericho and Punk thing was stupid too abd was actually disappointed with Punk's segment in it, though I think Y2J did a lot better - but it was still dumb.

2 weeks from WM and a lot of the hype I had around WM diminished. Cena didn't even come out to his thuganomics theme, which made last week completely irrelevant. Why have him come down, all serious and badass last week and have him all smiles the week after? He could easily have done his rap in his current 'Time is now' mode. 

Glad I got that off mmy chest. I feel a lot better now.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 20, 2012)

Totitos said:


>



[YOUTUBE]7VgcgFEfxEU[/YOUTUBE]

EXTREEEEEEEEEEME


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2012)

I completely forgot about Raw last night. Then again, I fell asleep moments before it came on so...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you HHH


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Layman terms 

HHH: I need moar broomsticks to be buried


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2012)

guys chill, what rock did has been a done a billion times in wrestling already..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2012)

So next week, does Jericho talk about how Punk's mom was a prostitute or something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So next week, does Jericho talk about how Punk's mom was a prostitute or something?



No, Jericho then tells punk he invented what it takes to be  a family man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2012)

that was the best rock promo this month.. no kidding.. too bad that crowd was shitty.. 

and that end of an era promo sucked like hell.. taker needed his biker gimmick back  
he's so boring on the mic when he's the dead man..


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2012)

WWE in general is boring. They restrict everyone way too much on the mic nowadays. The feuds are all being turned in the most boring directions possible.

Once again i will be streaming WM the night after. They just aren't worth my money anymore.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2012)

When did the crowd start dying? It was weird... I remember watching WWE one day and everything just seemed off. I think it was the crowd....they were watching the matches like they were watching a movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

When you change demographic into one specific age range instead of keeping it for all ages. 

No I am not blaming PG but I am saying the whatever superstars do is dumbed down.
Ziggler has better mic skills than he is allowed in wwe
Punk can do better promos than he is doing now
Hell if groomed right Kofi can make a pretty good heel
The mainevents are determine by which superhero wrestler is selling the most shirts instead of building new talent to main event status to show variety and then whoever they build up gets buried into nothing but a memory after a couple months of their reign .

If this happens to Daniel M. Bryant I quit watching WWE all together.


Edit: Rock should have went Heel and let loose and this feud would be lot more tolerable wont make me jump ship to the school of hugonamics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2012)

face vs. face feuds usually suck.. unless you have 2 of the best promo guys in the industry..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

I might just be done with WWE after the Raw of WM...I will give them up to the next PPV.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2012)

who are we kidding not one shit is on , Monday nights.


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2012)

It's just, gah, I know I'm usually here posting and complaining and most of you think I just cant lay back and be amused and stuff. But it just irks me man, there is SO much potential for WWE to be great, and funny and silly all in on. Just look at it:-

- Cody Rhodes Big Show moments of shame is genius and hilarious. Every wrestler has that that kind of absurdity in their history (robocop saving sting, anyone?), and embracing it is good. Big Show never won an IC belt, that adds a nice twist to it, add that into the mix and not just "Show is shameful in WM". But props, Show probably doesn't have many years left, and getting a huge vet entangled with someone who is on the borders of becoming a huge superstar works greatly for both parties. (WWE should've done the same for Kane and a younger talent, but oh well. Orton it is...)

- CM Punk vs Y2J is terrific, it's a great to have Punk, the know it all always prepared with a comeback being so thoroughly shaken and tongue tied by someone who claims not just to be his equal but his blue print. Punk losing his cool is terrific, Y2J tugging him is terrific.

- Sheamus vs DB, yes it's not built well (of course it wont when you're spending 85% of your energy hyping 2 other matches...). But even then its fine. those two will put a great match. A cowardly win at all costs heel, and a face who is legitimate contender for the title who is not afraid from raging it up like a heel. It's basic, but it works.

Notice that all the good stuff I mention is when WWE stopped focusing on its old guard. I love Triple H, love HBK, love Taker, love Rock. You'd have to be out of your mind not to enjoy those guys (despite their faults and weak moments and history of burying, in the case of H). But they're the old guard, and shoving them down our throat for nostalgia cash is just not going to cut it, at least not the way you're currently selling it.

Rock vs Cena is meant to be Rock Vs Hulk, a passing of the torch, right? Well, fat chance of that. People just don't like cena. We don't like him because you made him stale, predictable, and utterly uneventful. How can you like someone who will always win, no matter what. Someone who is never really challenged and will always SS3 it. Just the same way you've got Orton. We cant care for someone who will never need us to care. That is just a bad character, flat out. The only way to make cena likable is if he loses, and you wont have that because he's going to be there for half a decade at least, and the Rock will move on. Rock has to lose in an effort to make Cena important. Cena winning will make everyone hate him more and you in tow. You've shot yourself in the damn foot. 

You've got a tag division that isn't worth a dime, 2 secondary belts that are borderline meaningless (that were held by LEGENDS who made them important from Randy Savage to Bret fucking hart) and a locker room full of guys who'd beg for some TV time. So many things can be done if time is used better, and if the WWE just grew a pair and gave it a shot.  

I understand it is a business, and you need to keep your profit and banking on people who you know will be profitable. But so much time is wasted on video recaps and packages! You've got drew, slater, kidd,  Gabriel etc. Ted Di, is just lounging around in production hell with hunico and jinder mahal. Heck Hunico has great ability but you've rendered him into a generic stereotype. Do something meaningful with these guys. Give Clay a feud to challenge him instead of just squash matches. Dolph deserves a title shot, Swagger should get better writing (heck, you've got a storyline alone in Swagger being tired and jealous of Vicky pouring her attention towards Dolph for being the more successful client. If you wont put a title on either men or give them one for a considerable time and with meaningful impact, at least pop Swagger a bit of character by). 

Bring back stables, bring back King of The ring proper and use it to push lower mid-card wrestlers to be contenders for mid card belts. Make things matter. Don't switch titles around like they were a pair of socks. Push younger talent into matches, even if they were short instead of just having them rot backstage while you do you're overtly long promos that recycle the same thing we heard 6 weeks straight. MAKE THINGS MATTER.

And this is end of a sauced up post. Goodnight, you princes of Maine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> who are we kidding not one shit is on , Monday nights.



I can easily fill it with something else...especially during football season.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2012)

WHY DO THEY KEEP PUTTING KHALI IN MATCHES


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just gone done watching RAW. Really uninspired show. Ryder/Bryan and Cena/Henry were pretty good and the catfight post-tag match was pretty damn funny and that was pretty much the end of the good stuff on the show. Oh, and the stage interview being brought back even if it was with Orton. Main event promo was just sad.

Only matches I really care about at WM are still Team Excitement/Team Teddy, the World Title match, and Cena/Rock.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

Team Teddy is Garbage


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2012)

Take it back.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

Why does Khali have a job still?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2012)

Legend said:


> Why does Khali have a job still?



Blame Canada!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2012)

Because if Khali was released, he'd go to Ring Ka King and become the biggest wrestling icon in history.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

BUT HE IS HORRIBLE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2012)

India has exactly 0 smarks. They don't care.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> India has exactly 0 smarks. They don't care.



Nah there is like 1 he is some skinny dude in a mud hut with nothing but PWI magazines everywhere and a dial-up internet connection


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> India has exactly 0 smarks. They don't care.



I didn't know you needed to be a smark to dislike Khali. It just seems like he's one of those characters that are all around boring to watch whether or not you know a single thing about wrestling.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

What he said


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Blame Canada!



We gave you guys the greatness that is our inventor , Jericho and this is the thank we get from you ungrateful sobs.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 21, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> We gave you guys the greatness that is our inventor , Jericho and this is the thank we get from you ungrateful sobs.



Jericho invented everything but he was born in NY.  You should be thanking us New York folk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Jericho invented everything but he was born in NY.  You should be thanking us New York folk



 Until I see the paper work I am not giving you guys Jericho


But he was conceived in canada


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfabArErrb0[/YOUTUBE]

The city featured isnt Winnipeg thats for damn sure


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2012)

All this talk about Khali. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6ryG5PDthM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

oh yeah Daniel M. Pimpin Bryant is on tonight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> oh yeah Daniel M. Pimpin Bryant is on tonight


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 23, 2012)

LMAO wtf did i just watch? On a side note, i'd fuck the shit out of AJ damn she's hot, her heads a  little big but Dat Body


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2012)

Lol, interesting way to open SmackDown.  The testimonial by AJ about Daniel was fun to hear.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, AJ is quite the dream girl material.... I think any straight guy that's NOT crazy would tap dat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2012)

Well that was interesting to say the least.  Looks like Ryder is on team Teddy along with Hornswoggle and the Great Kali.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Jericho invented everything but he was born in NY.  You should be thanking us New York folk



Has anyone noticed that when Jericho is a Face he is a nice New York American but when he is a heel he is a nasty foreigner from winnipeg canada.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 23, 2012)

Calling it now Bella twin vs AJ for DBD's affection.  Apparently DBD is tapping Brie Bella in real life which is the PC way of saying DBD is fucking twins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Calling it now Bella twin vs AJ for DBD's affection.  Apparently DBD is tapping Brie Bella in real life which is the PC way of saying DBD is fucking twins



The tag out and do twin magic in bed with Daniel, dattapout


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 23, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The tag out and do twin magic in bed with Daniel, dattapout



He has til 5... women that is


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 23, 2012)

That alones gives Bryan the number 1 spot in that Power 25 Rank for the next 500 years to follow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 23, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> He has til 5... women that is



You be hearing Yes Yes Yes all night long but its not coming from Daniel M. Pimping Bryant


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2012)

This thread right now 

Decent Smackdown this week. Matches were a'ight. DB/AJ opening segment, Henry keeps winning and Ryder part of Team Teddy. Happy day.
Khali part of Team Teddy. Sad day.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2012)

Khali is straight. Why don't you want him in team teddy?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, on paper, Johnny's team should kick the shit out of Teddy Long's team.


----------



## Darc (Mar 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, on paper, Johnny's team should kick the shit out of Teddy Long's team.



Don't worry, something tells me Teddy will have Rey back in action to even the odds


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 24, 2012)

I doubt the WWE will let Giant Bernard use the Bernard driver but he still has the Bernard Bomb.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M407R3A3PEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn, Bourne, Damn :/



			
				airbourne twitter said:
			
		

> I hate throw out bad news but I must. I was in an accident Monday and mangled my foot. Sorry to delay the comeback, I'm down but not out!
> Broken in 4 spots, dislocated in 5! Ouch! I wish I was back in the ring already. Until then here is a gross pic



一家三口煤气中毒 父亲因脑缺氧阻拦救女儿


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, on paper, Johnny's team should kick the shit out of Teddy Long's team.





This just shows how bad the mid-card faces are. It's not even that they aren't talented, they just aren't booked well at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Johnny match would been taken serious is the kick off khali and put the funkasarous 

Who else to beat Johnny the funkman Laurinaitis than the Last Funkasarous in history .

It takes funk to beat funk


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2012)

I really thought Funk would have been put in that match. WWE missed an opportunity there


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 25, 2012)

yo jimmy hit me wit dat triple haaaaaaaaiiiiitccccchhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhh

[YOUTUBE]YjxyIHAwBNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2012)

Even with the really gay jeans and no shirt opening bit, that was a far better tron than the one he had before it the only thing you really saw was he and Chyna walking out during an entrance.


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I71QtNujtuc[/YOUTUBE]

You're looking at the REAL DEAL NOW. 

D'Lo is GOAT.


----------



## EJ (Mar 25, 2012)

R Truth would of been amazing in the attitude era.


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VLekSpwRoIU[/YOUTUBE]

K-kwik was pretty awesome.


----------



## EJ (Mar 25, 2012)

He was K-kwik! Lol he never got pushed!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2012)

He was stuck in a lame tag team with Road Dogg. What did you expect?

Watching these old RAW episodes and damn did the Rock's theme suck when he was a midcarder in 98.


----------



## Legend (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2012)

what is i...


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## EJ (Mar 26, 2012)

The trons now are pretty damn good I think...Like CM Punk's last two.

I just like the old openings for smack down/raws

"Play that fucking music"

"Beautiful people"

etc


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2012)

The Blue Blood HHH was awesome with his bow.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 26, 2012)

CM PunK said:


> yo jimmy hit me wit dat triple haaaaaaaaiiiiitccccchhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhh
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YjxyIHAwBNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Its funny looking at triple h through the years, and how he's changed physically with the triple h diet

Speaking of him:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpFAMI3odNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> Its funny looking at triple h through the years, and how he's changed physically with the triple h*GH* diet
> 
> Speaking of him:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpFAMI3odNM[/YOUTUBE]



edited for accuracy


----------



## Legend (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

They actually started Raw with a match.  I think I may have shat myself over the excitement


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my god, for a moment I thought Cole was gonna be Ace's sixth member.  Nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Thought I was watching smackdown when I saw this tag team match playa


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Santino's power walk pisses me off.



Totitos said:


> Oh my god, for a moment I thought Cole was gonna be Ace's sixth member.  Nearly had a heart attack.



Same here


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

rumor is foley is the final member of team teddy


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

>CM Punk vs Christian TONIGHT


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

also last smackdown Daniel M. Pimpin Bryan kiss his girl while his girl watched


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> Its funny looking at triple h through the years, and how he's changed physically with the triple h diet
> 
> Speaking of him:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpFAMI3odNM[/YOUTUBE]



I was surprised to find out John Morrison actually did this... I wish he showed this type of stuff in his other promos.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

also rumor is hhh will blame michaels for his loss and thus confront him on next raw and then setting up a match next year at WM 29


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> rumor is foley is the final member of team teddy


Its Rey 


Totitos said:


> >CM Punk vs Christian TONIGHT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2012)

Team Johnny is going to crush Team Teddy so badly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> also rumor is hhh will blame michaels for his loss and thus confront him on next raw and then setting up a match next year at WM 29



HHH couldnt let rock have a year long of a worthless fued leading up to WM , he needs to do it more worse and buries it !


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> also rumor is hhh will blame michaels for his loss and thus confront him on next raw and then setting up a match next year at WM 29





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Team Johnny is going to crush Team Teddy so badly.



On paper yes, but this is WWE.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't even remember the last time the DIVAS *CHAMPION* wrestled...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't even remember the last time WWE cared for the Diva's division....

Seriously, they really stopped caring some time ago. I kinda wish Shimmer was at least as popular as TNA so that all the women wrestlers in the WWE(That can actually wrestle) could stop being misused so badly and go to a place where they can actually show their full potential.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> On paper yes, but this is WWE.



Hope we get trolled Santino power walks out cobras everyone hornswoggle pins on to the diva match of the night



Spartan1337 said:


> I can't even remember the last time WWE cared for the Diva's division....
> 
> Seriously, they really stopped caring some time ago. I kinda wish Shimmer was at least as popular as TNA so that all the women wrestlers in the WWE(That can actually wrestle) could stop being misused so badly and go to a place where they can actually show their full potential.



One year buildup for kharma vs Beth


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

Go away Jericho, let me have this fucking match.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol, all these year build ups, if it got the Divas division interesting again then sure..

Also, WHY ISN'T JERICHO THERE IN PERSON? THIS BUILD COULD OF BEEN 100 times better.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Totitos said:


> Go away Jericho, let me have this fucking match.



Well so much for that


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

Nothing to YES about.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow that could have been better


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

>Re-injured his neck

WHAT

THE

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

rage level will be off the charts if Christian is legit injured again


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

squash match i think this will be done in 34 seconds


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

Curt Hawkins getting thrown into the Funky Hall for the second time.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

SmackDown last week they let Heath Slater actually get some hits in so this may last 2 minutes rather then the normal 30 seconds.

edit: welp


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Darc said:


> SmackDown last week they let Heath Slater actually get some hits in so this may last 2 minutes rather then the normal 30 seconds.
> 
> edit: welp



only cause BC thought slater was the wendy's chick and he could get free burgers


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

My cousin Primo has this in the bag.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

FUCK CM PUNK!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

If I get 1 night alone with the funkettes I will repopulate the funkasarous population.


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 26, 2012)

might as well send christian to the hall of fame with his buddy


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

its ok given enough time jericho could invent a cure for that just like he invents everything


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Im making jericho invents everything meme


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

Choo Choo is on his way back home.


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

Christian


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

hairiest. asian. ever.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

If this opens Christian/CM Punk at Extreme Rules, I'll be pleased.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2012)

Tensai is totally white hakushi on roids.  White man gotta co-opt. 

didn't punk....harass orton's wife?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Next time I am with a girl I will bust a  big show awww yeahhhh


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

>@WWERAWGM
>Get well soon, @Christian4Peeps. In your place, I’ve chosen @TheDrewMcIntyre. #WrestleMania #TeamJohnny

Teddy is toasted.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 26, 2012)

Mark Henry vs. Khali?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Please take khali out of the match henry.  Use all your angry black man rape powers.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 26, 2012)

Khali's such a jobber now


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2012)

>implying any strike will affect Mark Henry's black titties


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2012)

This shit is only acceptable if it's a swerve into a New Nation.  Only  time I'm saying it.  As it stands, this is disappointing and stupid.   Par for the course.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 26, 2012)

weakest buildup to a wrestlemania ever


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

LMFAO @ that guy flipping off the Rock, why the fuck would the cameras zoom into that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2012)

sigh when Rock just stands there and says nothing it just....ugh....


edit-oh finally he speaks up!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2012)

That promo by Cena annoys me.  He talks about being a wrestler when it's not cool, and being here through thick and thin.  He is no victim of the problem, he is a symptom.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh man, this segment. John Cena is incredible on that mic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2012)

I am not giving props to either of them this time...good lord this was an awful segment...


----------



## Darc (Mar 26, 2012)

I mean, Cena is part of the reason why it wasn't considered cool to be a WWE wrestler  What a jackass. Talking wise they've done good but wow @ no fighting, the build is so lacking with this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Rock thinking

*I m so going to injure your ass sunday*


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2012)

TBH all this cena blah blahing about how rock left the WWE behind and went to be an actor could have easily been shot down by the rock by informing Cena how even he tried to be an actor "The Marine" and how badly it flopped.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, but they can't make Cena look too stupid. He still has to wrestle after WM.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2012)

I have never been so not looking forward to stream a WWE ppv until now...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2012)

Jericho: "Your mother is a kind, loving woman with no vices."

Later on...

CM Punk: "WHAT JERICHO SAID ABOUT MY MOTHER IS A LIE!!!"


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 27, 2012)

The last few lines from the Rock were awesome. Just too bad we spent months of blabber to get down to the meat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho: "Your mother is a kind, loving woman with no vices."
> 
> Later on...
> 
> CM Punk: "WHAT JERICHO SAID ABOUT MY MOTHER IS A LIE!!!"



Now you believe Jericho invents everything Ghost now? He invents even me and you the man is a true innovator


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho: "Your mother is a kind, loving woman with no vices."
> 
> Later on...
> 
> CM Punk: "WHAT JERICHO SAID ABOUT MY MOTHER IS A LIE!!!"



:rofl now that is funny.


----------



## Legend (Mar 27, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I was surprised to find out John Morrison actually did this... I wish he showed this type of stuff in his other promos.



I think he was held back with what he could do


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2012)

No one mentions Cody's segment?
"I gotta take a Big Show" was gold.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> I think he was held back with what he could do



Oh man.  John Morrison was given numerous chances on the mic. Saying he "flopped" would be a major, major understatement.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> TBH all this cena blah blahing about how rock left the WWE behind and went to be an actor could have easily been shot down by the rock by informing Cena how even he tried to be an actor "The Marine" and how badly it flopped.



Yea, but theres a bit of a difference in a WWE movie, and Rock going to hollywood.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm gonna go Big Show my girlfriend.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 27, 2012)

what a shitty raw, the wwe writers are botching Cena vs Rock smh, i was going to give cena props to night for how he presented his promo, until i realized the shit he was saying "I always win", the "Smiling bit" smfh, this guy acts so trollish and condescending, while when the rock speaks, he's actually painting a picture of why the match is important, he makes it seem serious, but cena he's making this fued seem like a joke. And was it me or was the rock/cena segment pre recorded ?

EDit: Ok the Rock last part of the segment saved the whole thing somewhat, still a shitty raw & build up to WM though

Edit2: 1 more thing, even though the last year of build up has been crappy, as long as Cena and rock put on a amazing match at wm28, no one will even remember this shitty build up, so lets hope Rock & Cena make history!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho: "Your mother is a kind, loving woman with no vices."
> 
> Later on...
> 
> CM Punk: "WHAT JERICHO SAID ABOUT MY MOTHER IS A LIE!!!"



Yeah a more standard cm punk "dick" comment would have been to say " hey Jericho is your mom deaf or something?"  Jericho of course replies "she is dead you fake" to which awesome dickhead Punk says "oh that explains why she didn't move while we were having sex"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 27, 2012)

Albert gonna destroy some fools


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Shena admitted he always win and the Rock threw it back in his face if you watch shim when the Rock said it Shim realize she gon fucked up. 

Half SHena promo didnt even make sense , Rock visiting really ? Does she forget he came to an already establish company that the Rock help build and without the rock she still be a gym teacher . 
Then the rising about the hate to always win doesnt even make her case proper , shim doesnt realize thats why she gets boo its because her matches are always predictable with shim winning. 

I really hope the shena lose just to knock that smirk off his face damnit why you just no turn heel already you generate enough hate already!


----------



## EJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the thing, it really isn't john Cenas fault the wee screwed his character up. It's not that he needs to be heel, it's the fact that him eventually responding negative towards the hate and turning heel would be a nice fresh start for not only him, but the wwe.


----------



## Darc (Mar 27, 2012)

Starting to think Christians injury is story line, hoping like hell it is at least, could be setting up for a feud for him and Punk:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

I think Christian just failed the policy...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 27, 2012)

what does this mean for the hall of fame shennanigans


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 27, 2012)

Christian wasn't fully recovered from the legit ankle injury he had so they wrote him outta the match with a kayfabe injury.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Yea, but theres a bit of a difference in a WWE movie, and Rock going to hollywood.



Yup they do it so they can be seen by hollywood to become main actors and leave wrestling at their peaks.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2012)

That raw was not very good at all. 

Good moments were; Rhodes promo with the big show. Great stuff! Had me laughing 

As juvenile as it seemed I also lol'd at santino on all fours tripping up johnny, and then Johnny announcing that Miz was part of team Teddy...I mean Team Johnny! CM punk going nuts on Christian was ok but I've always preferred the silent punisher as opposed to the "THIS IS YOU JERICHO!". I would have thought that was obvious. Remember, first rule of writing - Show, don't tell.

Aside from that - bleh. None of the matches were good and now am probably not going to buy WM. I'll just read what happens later cos I'm not staying up till silly O clock in the morning and be fuckin tired for work the next day to watch crap.

Rock-Cena. Sigh....not one punch thrown. Not one. What that plot needed was a bad guy in the middle who basically banned the two from fighting. At least then, there would be a reason for them to just look at each other. Cena and the Rock have been saying the same thing for AN ENTIRE YEAR. I would have thought at the final raw before WM they'd say or do something new. 

The only way this rivalry can have any sort of wow factor now, is if Cena loses and turns badass. Not Heel, just not as he is currently. 

I'm only looking forward to HHH vs Taker and maybe Punk vs Y2J. But damn the latter didn't have enough momentum behind it. That one needs a few more weeks of Jericho getting inside Punks head to the point where you really want punk to win and you Hate Y2J. It was getting there but they didn't give it enough time imo. Ironically, the former they gave too much time to and not enough action. 

Build up to this year WM has been poor. Where's the anticipation, where's that buzz? I hope I'm wrong abd I end up missing an amazing WM, but really - I doubt it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 27, 2012)

My plan is to get really drunk.  Pretty sure it will be the best wrestlemania ever after that


----------



## CM PunK (Mar 27, 2012)

so christian comes back in 6 months to feud with punk?

i like it


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2012)

Rhys... where did you get that picture? Where the HELL did you get that awesome picture in your sig???


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2012)

Rhys said:


> so christian comes back in 6 months to feud with punk?
> 
> i like it



Either that or he will be Jericho's bitch again.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 28, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Yup they do it so they can be seen by hollywood to become main actors and leave wrestling at their peaks.



Yea man, I'm sure WWE is making movies to get rid of there top stars sooner, very beneficial to the company.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2012)

*always dances to the beginning of Cody's theme*  Who cares that the show will be shit.  There is going to be so much wrestling media to get lost in, I just hope it ALL has a good story.  Because we know it will look better in ring for the most part.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

The Rock vs The Miz 'confrontation' after the end of the show we saw these 2 weeks > The Rock vs Cena 'rivalry'.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2012)

The build-up to WM should've been The Rock giving Cena a Rock Bottom every time Cena did that stupid-ass smirk at him acting like nothing's bothering him, until this week, when Cena finally snaps and beats the shit out of The Rock because he can't take it anymore.

Instead, Cena continues to use that stupid-ass smirk acting like nothing's bothering him.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

The Rock should Rock Bottom Cena everytime the moment Cena was trying to speak.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretty soon to keep their superstars from being injured the WWE will require superstars to cut their promos via the latest WWE video game .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope they have a "Cut a promo from the titantron" option.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

To tell you the truth i want to see CM Punk vs Jericho more than The Rock vs Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

As long as Daniel M. Pimpin Bryan retains I will call that WM successful


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

Daniel Bison vs Sheamus will be a good fight.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

And we all know that the most important fight is Team Johnny vs Team Teddy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2012)

Rock/Hogan = Hogan beats the shit out of the Rock every week until WM
Stone Cold/Rock = They both take turns beating the shit out of each other until WM
Rock/Cena = Talk about meaningless shit while Cena smiles like an idiot every week.

Why are you so good at promoting a match, Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2012)

The Rock vs Stone Cold was one of the best rivalries.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock/Hogan = Hogan beats the shit out of the Rock every week until WM
> Stone Cold/Rock = They both take turns beating the shit out of each other until WM
> Rock/Cena = Talk about meaningless shit while Cena smiles like an idiot every week.
> 
> Why are you so good at promoting a match, Stephanie McMahon?



How you know its stephanie promoting these broomsticks


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2012)

Daniel Bryan needs to give Stephanie Cattle Mutilation and the slap HHH in the face and be like "Now that's how you build a match" then proceed to do the bender pimp walk outta there with the bella twins and AJ in tow


----------



## Sarun (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrestlemania prediction game, anyone?

10 points for result:
Winner Name or No Contest/Result

10 points for correct method of end result:
Win by Pin, Win by Submission, Win by DQ, Win by CO, No Result, No Contest etc

Bonus 5 points for the closest predicted match time.

10 points for correct match order

Format (Fictional Card Used so I can make my prediction later):
1st Match: Jericho beats Regal via submission in 15:02
2nd Match: Christian wins MITB in 26:34
3rd Match: Kane and Big Show fights to no contest (9:48)
4th Match: Undertaker beats HHH in 30:56
5th Match: Trish Stratus beats Lita & Stephanie McMahon in 7:10
6th Match: Angle beats Lesnar in 28:24
7th Match: Edge beats J hardy in 16:40
8th Match/Main Event: The Rock beats Stone Cold in 34:14


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2012)

I return from the wilds of the net, where some people do not see a *trace *of racism in WWE.  I just don't know how to effectively communicate with these people.  Why is such a mindless toy such a headache?  Well, I know why on a business side.  Uck, I sound like trips.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2012)

SilverCross said:


> Yea man, I'm sure WWE is making movies to get rid of there top stars sooner, very beneficial to the company.



No but lets say that the WWE made a good movie, in which their top superstar was actually a decent actor in.  From this movie a hollywood studio decides they want the superstar in a leading or secondary roll.

You honestly think that this superstar would not drop all their wrestling gear and go star in that movie as quickly as The Rock went.  Face it the only reason Cena isn't in hollywood right now is not because he doesn't want to be it is because The Marine Sucked and no studio wants him.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 28, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> No but lets say that the WWE made a good movie, in which their top superstar was actually a decent actor in.  From this movie a hollywood studio decides they want the superstar in a leading or secondary roll.
> 
> You honestly think that this superstar would not drop all their wrestling gear and go star in that movie as quickly as The Rock went.  Face it the only reason Cena isn't in hollywood right now is not because he doesn't want to be it is because The Marine Sucked and no studio wants him.



No silly, cena is there because wrestling is his whole life and he loves it more than anything.  So much so it was his 3rd career choice right after football and bodybuilding


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 28, 2012)

He eat  wrestling all day long except for breakfast where he enjoys a nice bow of pebbles


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2012)

....are we still talking about rock and cena?  Someone sell me on this again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

Buff freaking bagwell even got a bit role on charm. HHH got a role in Blade III...poor poor Cena...


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 29, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> ....are we still talking about rock and cena?  Someone sell me on this again.




Not possible, they've killed all hype from this by not showing any real animosity between Rock and Cena: How can two dudes that seemingly can't stand each other stand off in the ring several times and never lay a finger on each other?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 29, 2012)

competitionbros said:


> Not possible, they've killed all hype from this by not showing any real animosity between Rock and Cena: How can two dudes that seemingly can't stand each other stand off in the ring several times and never lay a finger on each other?



Because really they are in love.  Come wrestlemania they will stand in the middle of the ring and make out and this will cause the mass suicide of the IWC.  While Vince says  anything to destroy my enemies even flushing a wrestlemania down the toilet there will be another next year anyway


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Because really they are in love.  Come wrestlemania they will stand in the middle of the ring and make out and this will cause the mass suicide of the IWC.  While Vince says  anything to destroy my enemies even flushing a wrestlemania down the toilet there will be another next year anyway



Lol, that would be worth watching just to see the crowd reaction.




competitionbros said:


> Not possible, they've killed all hype from this by not showing any real animosity between Rock and Cena: How can two dudes that seemingly can't stand each other stand off in the ring several times and never lay a finger on each other?



I think they were trying to play on the build up so that when they did make physical contact at WM, the crowd reaction would have been explosive.  The problem was that they play with this feud for about a year, so I would think that the patients for this has worn thin.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 29, 2012)

Seriously I think anything other than a 5 star match will seem like a disappointment.  It could be a really good match but if it isn't fantastic people will be like what the fuck.  I really think a one year buildup for a match is really stupid and it seems this rock cena thing is proving it emphatically


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm curios to see how the crowd reaction will be.  I know that they are going to be in the Rock's backyard, but is the reaction going to be Hammerstein volatile.


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 29, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> *I think they were trying to play on the build up so that when they did make physical contact at WM, the crowd reaction would have been explosive.*  The problem was that they play with this feud for about a year, so I would think that the patients for this has worn thin.






Imagine this: The final Raw they just beat the crap outta each other for 5 minutes. No "wrestling", just straight rolling around and throwing punches while security, refs, and other wrestlers try everything they can to hold them back. The show fades out on one of them breaking free of the people holding them back, jumping into the crowd of the other, and they're back to fighting while an announcer says "what's gonna happen when these two meet at Wrestlemania" or something to that affect.

That would've been a great way to end it. No one really gets over, it shows real animosity between the two and it still doesn't show any actual moves like a Rock Bottom or anything.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like its going to Rain on Sunday, I wanted Rain and Lightning for when the undertaker makes his way to the ring.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure if you guys watched the other video. Still if you did we did a Wrestlemania 28 Prediction Episode. Thanks

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BronKYmPY0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Mar 30, 2012)

If it rained during WM that would be horrible since its like in a Dome right?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

